# SMEP success buddies



## CertainTurton

A follow on thread for all us ladies from the SMEP thread in TTC who have had successful :bfp:s :happydance:

We can continue the chatter, share symptoms (that are real now! :haha:) and support each other.

I will continue to run the other thread too, some ladies have asked for us to still say hello as well :)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

kbkb - Congratulations on a beautiful baby boy - 2/2/12 :blue: :happydance:

CertainTurton- :pink: :happydance: C sec booked for 22/3/12 or there abouts!! 

QPP- EDD 5/4/12. 

Steph1505- EDD 12/04/12. :blue: :happydance: Scan 01/03/12

Smiley330- EDD 20/04/12. :blue: :happydance: 

MustangGtGirl- EDD 24/04/12 :blue: :happydance:

TryAyBaby - :pink: :happydance: 

Feeble- EDD 22/8/12 

Beauty2 - EDD 02/07/11 :blue: 

Hopingitwill- :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Yah!! I am glad you made this thread... didn't really want to ramble on in the TTC thread! My period would be due tomorrow but I have no signs of it at all which ofcourse I knew I wouldn't but I am kinda relieved that it is almost here and gone with no signs of it! I usually get super bitchy and get a horrid lower back ache. My uterus area is already feeling kind of swollen and sensitive especially when I bend over or apply pressure to it, I love it!! Can't wait to get some morning sickness so I know everything is ok with this baby!!


----------



## smiley330

YAY!! CONGRATULATIONS ON ALL SMEP BABIES!! :happydance:

Certain - I know this might be a pain, but what about a due date list on the first page? It might be nice to see when everyone is due? (Sorry, more thread work for you though :flower:)

Mustang - What day did you get your bfp? It must have been super early?

I know what you mean about tender uterus as well!

Well tiredness hit me like a TONNE of bricks today, I knew it was coming but thought I would escape it for another week at least... Oh well, it's nice to start feeling preg!

Can't wait for everyone to get their bfp's and join this thread :D

x x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Wooooo hooooo!!!! Were all preggers!!!!!!! Love the fact this thread has been created! Great idea certain! 

How r u lovely ladies doin?? 

I dont actually have that many pregnancy symptoms apart from bein ridiculously tired all the time! And being super thirsty! 

No sickness or sore boobs or anythin! Yet!! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> Wooooo hooooo!!!! Were all preggers!!!!!!! Love the fact this thread has been created! Great idea certain!
> 
> How r u lovely ladies doin??
> 
> I dont actually have that many pregnancy symptoms apart from bein ridiculously tired all the time! And being super thirsty!
> 
> No sickness or sore boobs or anythin! Yet!! Xxxxxxxxx

Oooh Steph, that's reminded me I am SO thirsty! I'm normally not very good and can go hours if not most the day without drinking, but since yesterday drinking loads - and obvs upping my toilet visits :D Exciting. 

I really can't believe I am here, finally chatting about real preg symptoms!

Sooooo - Who is still taking tests? Or is this just me :blush: I am a sucker for seeing progression and still have lots left over! :D

x x x x


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I got a super super faint positive on 7dpo and a really there positive on 8dpo. I believe I got my first line about 6 days ago?

Yes I still have 2 FRERs left and I will be using them tomorrow! I went through 12 FRERs this time I think?

Going to attach a progression pic! I had to cut and paste them in one pic because after about 3 days my FRERs start turning really yellow and get a deep weird indent line in them :dohh:

I don't have 7dpo or 8dpo pics in there because 7dpo I took the test apart and 8dpo's turned really digusting yellow before I took the progression pics.

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp56/kkeller20022008/myprogression.jpg


----------



## steph1505

Lol wot uz like? I took two tests and that was it.... Lol i only had 2 in the house and my OH would shoot me if I spent more money on tests haha!!! 

Its so strange talkin abt pregnancy symptoms! I know it sounds strange but I really wish I had orning sickness, just to make it more real for me! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Mustang - Great progression pic!! I love seeing the lines get darker like that!!

Steph - Arghh, I find myself wanting morning sickness as well. :wacko: I know i'll change my tune if I do get it, but something like that lets you know something is going on in there and knowing it's cuz you are preg is a nice feeling!

x x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Wow mustang that's great progression! I was quite good and only did tests on 10dpo, 11dpo and then a week later (wanted to see it say 2-3 weeks) :haha: I'm still tempted to poss even though I've seen the scan now!

Smiley- love the idea of the due dates! What is everyones Edd? What about having scan dates too?

The tiredness is a killer isn't it? I think mine has even gone up another notch again this weekend, I love the fact I could have a nap this afternoon. On work days I'm in bed by 8.30!!! I think I've been lucky so far coz i've only been feeling sick and not actually been yet- fx it stays that way  really sore boobs though- had to go and buy some mat bras yesterday- feels soo much better!


----------



## smiley330

Oh yay - scan dates as well is a great idea!! Ahh I'm going to love this thread as much as the ttc one :happydance:

Ok, so my EDD at the moment is 20th April 2012 :cloud9: 

Yep, I can see myself being in bed very early during the week I think! I would be in bed now if I didn't have a BnB addiciton to feed :haha:

x x x x


----------



## MustangGTgirl

My due date is April 24, 2012!! Both of my kiddos are born in the later part of the year so it is nice having one due early and being pregnant in the winter time. I don't have a scan date yet, have to start working on my insurance tomorrow and I will probably have a scan in a month or so... they usually don't see you till 8 weeks here but since I am considered high risk they are going to see me early.


----------



## steph1505

My edd is 12th of april!! Woo hoo!! 

I dnt have a scan date...my midwife appt is 31st of aug so il hopef get a scan date then! 

Aw mustang im so excited to b pregnant during winter! I cant wait to havd my wooly jumpers over my big bump!! Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Oooh certain!! Uv got a scan on thursday!! How exciting!!! Thats my LO's birthday! 

Eek! I cant wait to get my scan date! Il b 12 weeks around the end of september...that seems soooo far away!! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning ladies :flower:

Oooh Certain, I am so envious of all your scans :D how exciting!! 

I am going to ring up the doctors today and get my booking in appointment sorted with the midwife, then hopefully will get a scan date not too long after that. :happydance:

How are we all today? Its my first day back at work after my holiday and it is NOT fun. 

x x x x


----------



## QPP

Hi, 

I had been cyberstalking the SMEP thread for a couple of months. We had been ttc since April and was going to buy OPK and try the SMEP properly but then we got pregnant. Yay! I was in France when my period was due and after it didn't show up it took me a couple of days to go and buy a test. I hadn't spotted for the first time while ttc so i thought i was probably pregnant but i was too scared to test. Previously every time i tested it came up negative and then i came on a few hours later!


I will be 7 weeks on Wednesday. I have a GP appointment tonight to start the ball rolling. Its my first pregnancy so I think I might get a scan at 8 weeks for bit of extra reassurance.

No major symptoms yet although I went to a wedding at the weekend and i struggled to close my dress, so my boobs have definitely grown!

I think my due date is 5 April.

Wishing everyone a H&H 8 months xx


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Well my period was due today (actually around midnight - 1AM) and it didn't come! I checked my cervix for the last time last night and wow, I have never felt it that hard before! It was so super hard, felt like a rock! I am assuming that is a good thing so I am happy!!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Oh and here is my 14dpo test! I have one more FRER left but not sure if I am going to take it or not. Seems like they are not going to get any darker now so I might save it for my TTC friend :)
 



Attached Files:







14dpotest.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kbkb

CertainTurton said:


> A follow on thread for all us ladies from the SMEP thread in TTC who have had successful :bfp:s :happydance:
> 
> We can continue the chatter, share symptoms (that are real now! :haha:) and support each other.
> 
> I will continue to run the other thread too, some ladies have asked for us to still say hello as well :)
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> CertainTurton- EDD 31/03/12. Scans 18/8/11 (8weeks) & 26/09/11 (13weeks)
> 
> Steph1505 EDD 12/04/12
> 
> Smiley330- EDD 20/04/12
> 
> MustangGtGirl- 24/04/12


No kbkb? :nope: :cry:


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> A follow on thread for all us ladies from the SMEP thread in TTC who have had successful :bfp:s :happydance:
> 
> We can continue the chatter, share symptoms (that are real now! :haha:) and support each other.
> 
> I will continue to run the other thread too, some ladies have asked for us to still say hello as well :)
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> CertainTurton- EDD 31/03/12. Scans 18/8/11 (8weeks) & 26/09/11 (13weeks)
> 
> Steph1505 EDD 12/04/12
> 
> Smiley330- EDD 20/04/12
> 
> MustangGtGirl- 24/04/12
> 
> 
> No kbkb? :nope: :cry:Click to expand...

Ahhh kbkb, don't use those sad faces :flower: Certain has just added whoever has given their edd so far on this new thread - what is your edd and dates for any scans? :hugs:

How is everyone today? 

QPP - Hello :wave: Are you booking in a private scan for 8 weeks do you mean, or will you get one at 8 weeks as well anyway? Either way, exciting!!

x x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

kbkb said:


> CertainTurton said:
> 
> 
> A follow on thread for all us ladies from the SMEP thread in TTC who have had successful :bfp:s :happydance:
> 
> We can continue the chatter, share symptoms (that are real now! :haha:) and support each other.
> 
> I will continue to run the other thread too, some ladies have asked for us to still say hello as well :)
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> CertainTurton- EDD 31/03/12. Scans 18/8/11 (8weeks) & 26/09/11 (13weeks)
> 
> Steph1505 EDD 12/04/12
> 
> Smiley330- EDD 20/04/12
> 
> MustangGtGirl- 24/04/12
> 
> 
> No kbkb? :nope: :cry:Click to expand...

Awww kbkb :hugs: like smiley says I didnt miss you off...I was just waiting to hear from you!! How are you? what is your EDD?


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning,

Welcome QPP :hi: congrats and fx you can get your 8 week scan!

Hows everyone today? Im still soo tired but still only feeling sick and not being sick so think im getting lucky so far (although I hate feeling queasy all day :( ) Also had a couple of twinges which scared me but think it may just be wind...hoping so anyway! Really cant wait until Thursday!!


----------



## kbkb

:) :flower:

EDD-7 Feb 2012 (my anniversary!!!!!)

Last 18-22 week scan booked for 9 Sep 2011

feeling flutters in my tummy now....I think baby's getting ready to move! So glad to see all you ladies here. and very kicked about your :bfp: smiley!!!
I still tire easily and get short of breath...but I am feeling LOADS better than anything I have in 1st trimester. And i can feel LO's heartbeat with my fingers (even without doppler), so that is really beautiful...


----------



## kbkb

MustangGTgirl said:


> I got a super super faint positive on 7dpo and a really there positive on 8dpo. I believe I got my first line about 6 days ago?
> 
> Yes I still have 2 FRERs left and I will be using them tomorrow! I went through 12 FRERs this time I think?
> 
> Going to attach a progression pic! I had to cut and paste them in one pic because after about 3 days my FRERs start turning really yellow and get a deep weird indent line in them :dohh:
> 
> I don't have 7dpo or 8dpo pics in there because 7dpo I took the test apart and 8dpo's turned really digusting yellow before I took the progression pics.
> 
> https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp56/kkeller20022008/myprogression.jpg

POAS addict!!!!! POAS addict!!!!!!!!!!

:haha: what you gonna do now that you're preggers!!! 
those were awesome, by the way


----------



## smiley330

Ahhh kbkb feeling flutters!!! Amazing!!!! I never felt those with DS, I didn't feel a thing until he booted me at 19 weeks!! So lovely to have your EDD the same day as your anniversary :D And wow, your scan is coming up sooo quickly - it's all so exciting :happydance: Are you going to find out what your having? Did you get a pic from your 12 week scan?


I'm feeling fine today, though my face has errupted with spots all over :growlmad: - I would like the "glowing" phase of preg to kick in please!



x x x x


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Ahhh kbkb feeling flutters!!! Amazing!!!! I never felt those with DS, I didn't feel a thing until he booted me at 19 weeks!! So lovely to have your EDD the same day as your anniversary :D And wow, your scan is coming up sooo quickly - it's all so exciting :happydance: Are you going to find out what your having? Did you get a pic from your 12 week scan?
> 
> 
> I'm feeling fine today, though my face has errupted with spots all over :growlmad: - I would like the "glowing" phase of preg to kick in please!
> 
> 
> 
> x x x x


hahah, I do think the baby wont arrive same day though!! I am rubbish at uploading it, been so lazy about it....I dont think we'll find out what we're having, think keeping it a surprise will be so much fun!

Tell me about the 'glowing' bit...I'm seriously wondering, when do i get there too???? I have spots and bad skin since week 5!!!!:dohh:

Who're you telling right now, smiley? just the two of you or your families too? I'll bet you arent telling your work buddies, knowing how much you love em :haha:


----------



## smiley330

Upload it women!!! :D 

We never found out with DS and it was amazing finding out at the birth, however - this time I will be finding out (whether OH does or not!) as the suspense nearly killed me :haha: Plus, need to know if we need all new stuff or just to get down the stuff we've stored away :laugh2:

We haven't actually told any of our family yet, we want to wait a bit - at first we were gonna wait till the 12 weeks but it my birthday next month so everyone will guess if i'm not drinking! So probably in the next week or so we'll break the news....I have told one friend who I work with (she started to cry!) but absolutely not telling anyone else at work until I hand them my matb1 form and tell them when i'm going on maternity leave - ha! 

Have you told everyone now? x x x x


----------



## QPP

Hi, 

kbkb, your poas addiction is hilarious! 

I saw the GP last night and she put me off having a private 8 week scan.. she said I should just wait for the 12 week scan. She said sometimes they can be as early as 11 weeks. Humm, will have to make a decision with my husband. Not sure either of us can wait till September before we see anything!

Lots of my friends recently have been finding out the sex of their babies, but we will wait especially as its our first.


----------



## QPP

oops, just realised i meant to say MustangGTgirl - re poas not kbkb. Sorry kbkb!


----------



## Peckles

I love this thread! I tried SMEP for the first time last month and it worked!

I am due April 18!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

So I finally got past my period due date and I feel so much better now. Feels more real now...heh :) I haven't set up a doctor's appointment yet but when I do I will be going between the 5th and 16th for sure and I will have a scan on that day too. I can't wait for my scan and to hear a heartbeat this time, will be the best day ever!!


----------



## smiley330

Peckles said:


> I love this thread! I tried SMEP for the first time last month and it worked!
> 
> I am due April 18!

Hello :wave: Congratulations! Great to see another SMEP baby due!!

Technically I don't have a smep baby, just an addiction to the lovely smep ladies :laugh2:

x x x x


----------



## QPP

Does anyone know how I get a ticker?


----------



## QPP

I have gone onto the bump.com, added my details and then it says copy the link. But where do i copy the link to? I am being a bit clueless today!


----------



## QPP

ticker is sorted! I better get on with some work this afternoon - i seem to be easily distracted at the moment!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

QPP said:


> ticker is sorted! I better get on with some work this afternoon - i seem to be easily distracted at the moment!

Yeah tell me about it! I have did nothing since I found out I was pregnant besides laying around and eating and being happy :) I must get off my butt by tomorrow and get back in to the habit of being productive!


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!! So nice to see so many new ladies!! Yaaay!! Kbkb, glad ur here! Ur like the originaL smep bfp!

Well all i can say is...be careful wot u wish for...cos morning sickness has arrived! Altho it seems to be all day sickness! Spent half my shift in work today with my head down the toilet! Luckily i stopped today for a week! I think people are gonna start to realise im pregnant pretty soon! 

And mustang - woohoo on ur period being late haha! Even tho we all knew it was never gonna show up haha!! Xxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Upload it women!!! :D
> 
> We never found out with DS and it was amazing finding out at the birth, however - this time I will be finding out (whether OH does or not!) as the suspense nearly killed me :haha: Plus, need to know if we need all new stuff or just to get down the stuff we've stored away :laugh2:
> 
> We haven't actually told any of our family yet, we want to wait a bit - at first we were gonna wait till the 12 weeks but it my birthday next month so everyone will guess if i'm not drinking! So probably in the next week or so we'll break the news....I have told one friend who I work with (she started to cry!) but absolutely not telling anyone else at work until I hand them my matb1 form and tell them when i'm going on maternity leave - ha!
> 
> Have you told everyone now? x x x x

Yes, after 12 weeks I announced it at work...to my boss. My colleagues knew already because I was dying of all the odours around! coffee :coffee:and smell of any kind of egg would KILL me! :nope:so i had to tell the people sitting around me...now a lot of our extended families know as well...and I'm beginning to show a little bit, so there's really no hiding ! i am a tiny frame, so the LO has nowhere to hide!:haha:


----------



## kbkb

steph1505 said:


> Hey ladies!! So nice to see so many new ladies!! Yaaay!! Kbkb, glad ur here! Ur like the originaL smep bfp!
> 
> Well all i can say is...be careful wot u wish for...cos morning sickness has arrived! Altho it seems to be all day sickness! Spent half my shift in work today with my head down the toilet! Luckily i stopped today for a week! I think people are gonna start to realise im pregnant pretty soon!
> 
> And mustang - woohoo on ur period being late haha! Even tho we all knew it was never gonna show up haha!! Xxxxxx

hahaha...Thank you steph1505, thats really sweet!:blush:
Glad to see you here as well!!! Ahhhhh, your sickness sounds like me.I had a set of toothbrush, paste,mouthwash and mints in the bathroom locker and I really USED them weeks 6-10...I feel for you...but as my Mum says, this too shall pass!

Try smaller meals, do not try to eat foods that nauseate :wacko: you even if they're healthy. You have PLENTY of time to eat right once the MS passes. Now, if you try it (as i stupidly did) its asking for trouble..eat whateever stays down easily and eat your vits at a time when you are least likely to puke!

awwwwwwww, hope you feel better :kiss:


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Peckles said:
> 
> 
> I love this thread! I tried SMEP for the first time last month and it worked!
> 
> I am due April 18!
> 
> Hello :wave: Congratulations! Great to see another SMEP baby due!!
> 
> Technically I don't have a smep baby, just an addiction to the lovely smep ladies :laugh2:
> 
> x x x xClick to expand...

of course you have a SMEP baby, we claim you as our own!:happydance:

Awww....I am so HAPPY to see a lot of our SMEP crew here. You ladies are the bestest...I felt awful rambling on in the ttc forum, like I was being super insensitive, but truly happy we all have BFPs now!


----------



## kbkb

QPP said:


> oops, just realised i meant to say MustangGTgirl - re poas not kbkb. Sorry kbkb!

hahaha..no worries.i took a test at 11 weeks when MS went away just to make sure :baby: was still there...we 're all degrees of POAS addicts...:dohh:


----------



## smiley330

Hello girls!

Steph - Sorry to hear about MS :hugs: I'm mildly jealous though :blush: Hope it passes quickly for you. 

kbkb - I still can't believe you are 15 weeks already!! I can't wait to be there, had the first scan and for everyone to know :D

Certain, how are you getting on? Excited about your scan tomorrow?? I AM!!!

QPP - Looks like you got your ticker sorted :D How are you? I also cannot concentrate on any work whatsoever... mind will just not shift from baby!

Well I had my first docs appointment today, he was less than clueless!!! But booked in with the midwife for a few weeks time. Can't wait to start having the midwife appointments, will make it seem so much more real. 

x x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Yeah, its unreal how time has flown isnt it?? But an orange feels so tiny, I find myself looking at the cantaloupes and bananas in longing.....hahaha...

Smiley- if you're predicted a girl, you're gonna feel MS as well I suppose, how was it with DS? I pray you miss it...the more ppl i talk to , the more evidence i seem to hear that women with girl babies have it really bad! Sorry your doc was so useless! hope u get to your scan quickly

Excited for certain's scan too!! :wohoo: bring it on!!!


----------



## smiley330

Haha I'm longing for the orange!! Still only a teeny tiny poppyseed :D

With DS I had no sickness at all, not even slight queasiness. In fact the whole pregnancy was ache / sickness free. So, I just know this pregnancy is going to give me hell, i'm due it! Yeh, i've heard if you are carrying a girl you generally get more sickness... we'll see. 

Do you think you are having a girl? Got any "feelings"?

x x x x


----------



## kbkb

haha, I guess you are longing for orange...It was so weird when I felt like eating every fruit i was becoming...haha, MONSTER MUM!!!
esp the raspberry! :haha: 

I have a girl feeling....Chinese calendar says it's a girl, MS was bad 2-3 months, I am over 30, i am looking uggghh ,hair stringy and no sign of pregnancy glow, we followed SMEP so were BDing even before O...well I could go on!

I pray you miss the MS altogether...so awful when it comes


----------



## kbkb

Please change your status to PREGNANT now, Smiley ;)


----------



## smiley330

Yeh, it does look like all your signs are pointing to girl! Can't wait to find out... haha are you SURE you are going to leave it as a surprise?!

Oooh, I didn't even know I had a status that I could change? Will find it! x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi ladies,

Sorry to hear the MS has kicked in Steph - Im finding ginger biscuits help and fizzy drinks, like appletizer.

I am super excited about the scan..just countin the hours but I know its going to be a big gap between this one and the 13 week one.gonna have to be patient...hmmm im not very good at that!! I will try and put a pic up asap :)
:haha: I am also longing to be a bigger fruit...just too long away!

Im still feeling queasy nearly all day (much worse in morn) but still not been sick - FX im getting away with it! I will tell DH your girl theory as he really wants a boy 1st :) 

Smiley - my doc was ok but the midwife is better, although you only see her once early then not until 16 weeks!! had all my bloods yesterday...ouchy! 

My boss is being a right witch today...Its really not helping the nausea or stress levels :( just wish it was the weekend soon!


----------



## Peckles

I've been getting slightly nauseous every night now for about 4 days. It seems like if I eat I feel a little better, but then it comes back again.

Not sure if it's part of MS or if it's because i haven't been able to sleep lately.


----------



## kbkb

Peckles said:


> I've been getting slightly nauseous every night now for about 4 days. It seems like if I eat I feel a little better, but then it comes back again.
> 
> Not sure if it's part of MS or if it's because i haven't been able to sleep lately.

Ok, my theory is this-if you're vomiting or being sick as certain politely puts it...its more girl /pink territory..........If you're just feeling nauseous at the back of your throat/giddy/ missing MS altogether more boy/blue territory

Seems to be borne out by the experience of at least 5-6 of my girlfriends...But my mum SWEARS her pregnancy with me was MS free and with my bro had waves of nausea. Well, go figure. I still stick to my theory!!:haha:

GOOD LUCK :thumbup: for the scan, Certain! Just :ignore: the pesky boss

DH really wants a girl....and i keep saying he should be careful what he wants, cause this one going by the initial signs is a real drama queen! :brat: :bike:


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Yeh, it does look like all your signs are pointing to girl! Can't wait to find out... haha are you SURE you are going to leave it as a surprise?!
> 
> Oooh, I didn't even know I had a status that I could change? Will find it! x x x

I see you changed it! :happydance:
I am sure i'm keeping it a surprise!haha....DH has no choice!


----------



## QPP

Hi everyone, 
I seem to really symptomless at the moment...my mum said she didn't have any symptoms with me either. So does that mean boy or girl!!?? According to my best friend who is due in October (she is the only friend I have told apart from immediate family) her phone app says I am having a boy! Will be amusing to see if the app is right!

CertainTurton- hope the scan went well. 

Smiley- glad you have changed your status. Its official now!


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning!

Haha kbkb, it will be interesting to see if your theory rings true for us lot! 

QPP - I am also pretty symptomless at the moment, should be pleased about this but instead I'm hoping to feel something soon!! Oh wait, my nips are quite sore....

Certain - What time is your scan? Can't wait to get an update!! 

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning :)

So so so excited about the scan later...counting the hours! Its at 5.30pm (UK time) FX all is ok and the baby has grown enough etc.
Feeling so tired at the moment and still nauseous (although think im lucky with this one...yey a boy!)

QPP - Im sure its fine not having symptoms - maybe a boy?! apparently it can run in families (the symptoms). 

Ive been meaning to ask..where is everyone from? e.g.UK, US..etc?


----------



## smiley330

5.30pm - That's aaaagggeeesss away!! Hopefully it goes speedy quick though. :D 

I'm UK (though, you prob already knew that :D)

x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Hey Certain! how'd it go?? 

Yes it is perfectly normal to have no symptoms i think...many of my friends with boys were symptomless!

I live in Singapore :)


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning!

The scan was amazing, its grown sooo much! It looks a lot more baby like, really like a gummy bear actually :haha: the heart was beating away, amazing. I will try and scan in the pic today :) Feel much better knowing alls well now, but dont know how I will manage to wait until 13 weeks for the next one!

kbkb- oooo Singapore, I loved it there when I stopped over for 2 days when I was 14 :) 

Im feeling really emotional (grumpy/tired) today....watch out people!! Were having a party tomorrow (organised months ago) and the house is a mess, but I have no energy/time to clean it...stressful!!! Dont want to be at work!

Hows you all today?


----------



## kbkb

:dance: that's wonderful to hear!!! wait till you're 12-13 weeks , no more gummy bear-will be a real baby shape!!!! Its awesome to hear the little heart, aint it?

Ah..:awww:.i feel your pain...House guests for a week beginning tomorrow...DHs kid bro, mostly good fun but I'm not looking forward to the extra work either!


Guess what- I read about this awesome test where after 10 weeks, you have to pee on baking soda (1 tsp), if it fizzes its a boy and if not its a girl...I see some reports that its really accurate, because a boy makes your urine acidic and a girl alkaline...While i am not finding out sex, DH and I really kicked about this because a lot of BnB people have said its quite accurate...I think I may just try it over the weekend :haha: for fun....


Happy Friday, All!


----------



## smiley330

Ahh Certain i'm so pleased the scan went well and you could see so much more!! Yes yes yes, get the scan pic up - I reaaaallly want to see :D

kbkb - Singapore, amazing!!! I don't know where I thought you were from then. 

That sounds like something I must attempt as soon as I get passed 10 weeks! I think we should all do it, then we can measure how accurate that test is. 

So now we have kbkb's theory to test out, and the baking soda one. 

Any more?? I love guessing!

Well I did another 2 tests today, the digital to see if it went over to 3+ and a frer, just because. :D This is the pic, I think I am finally done poas!

x x x x x x
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 79.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Ahh Certain i'm so pleased the scan went well and you could see so much more!! Yes yes yes, get the scan pic up - I reaaaallly want to see :D
> 
> kbkb - Singapore, amazing!!! I don't know where I thought you were from then.
> 
> That sounds like something I must attempt as soon as I get passed 10 weeks! I think we should all do it, then we can measure how accurate that test is.
> 
> So now we have kbkb's theory to test out, and the baking soda one.
> 
> Any more?? I love guessing!
> 
> Well I did another 2 tests today, the digital to see if it went over to 3+ and a frer, just because. :D This is the pic, I think I am finally done poas!
> 
> x x x x x x

POAS ADDICT CALLL!!! Calling out POAS Addicts!!! :haha: :muaha:
You're too funny....I love it!

OK , so do we all resolve to do the baking soda test? I think safer to do it like 12-15 weeks...From what i've read it's the time you can start making out the baby's gender.

Will just give us all an excuse to POAS all over again! :flasher:


----------



## smiley330

Haha yes, I didn't even register that this baking soda test will give me something to pee on - the reasons for us all to do this are two-fold!

I know, I really do have a problem. All I kept thinking after doing to digital was "if only they did one that said 4+" 

I have also started getting clued up on nub guessing. Have you heard of this? I have been right in almost all the ones i've tested myself on (loser) - and have put in a load of guesses so will wait a few weeks now to see if they were right. 

Wow, this is going to be a long 8 months if i'm already maxing out obsessions!

x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Here is a link to ALL gender tests- I found it hilarious!

https://booboomagoo.com/2011/07/14/fun-with-pee-and-other-ridiculousness


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Haha yes, I didn't even register that this baking soda test will give me something to pee on - the reasons for us all to do this are two-fold!
> 
> I know, I really do have a problem. All I kept thinking after doing to digital was "if only they did one that said 4+"
> 
> I have also started getting clued up on nub guessing. Have you heard of this? I have been right in almost all the ones i've tested myself on (loser) - and have put in a load of guesses so will wait a few weeks now to see if they were right.
> 
> Wow, this is going to be a long 8 months if i'm already maxing out obsessions!
> 
> x x x x

Yeah, I have heard the nub and skull one too! I'm the opposite of you, I get them ALL wrong. I should definitely find a way to upload mine! you'll probably call it right :)

Cant do it at work and the home PC is crap, keeps crashing every time i try..:blush:


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Here is a link to ALL gender tests- I found it hilarious!
> 
> https://booboomagoo.com/2011/07/14/fun-with-pee-and-other-ridiculousness

This is brilliant!! I am going to try all these :D 



kbkb said:


> Yeah, I have heard the nub and skull one too! I'm the opposite of you, I get them ALL wrong. I should definitely find a way to upload mine! you'll probably call it right :)
> 
> Cant do it at work and the home PC is crap, keeps crashing every time i try..:blush:

Oh you really should upload your pics!! Haha, i'd probably get it wrong now. Can you not take a picture of it on your phone and email it? (I just assume everyone has email access on their phones nowadays, but it is a possibility you cant)

x x x x


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> Here is a link to ALL gender tests- I found it hilarious!
> 
> https://booboomagoo.com/2011/07/14/fun-with-pee-and-other-ridiculousness
> 
> This is brilliant!! I am going to try all these :D
> 
> 
> 
> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have heard the nub and skull one too! I'm the opposite of you, I get them ALL wrong. I should definitely find a way to upload mine! you'll probably call it right :)
> 
> Cant do it at work and the home PC is crap, keeps crashing every time i try..:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you really should upload your pics!! Haha, i'd probably get it wrong now. Can you not take a picture of it on your phone and email it? (I just assume everyone has email access on their phones nowadays, but it is a possibility you cant)
> 
> x x x xClick to expand...

Everyone except for me. I am rubbish with technology.....argh, promise, I'll get to the bottom of this over the weekend!


----------



## smiley330

Haha! Ok, this needs to be your weekend mission :D

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Morning everyone! 

Certain - so glad ur scan went great! I totally itchin for one! I cant wait to see my wee bubbas heartbeat! Eek!

Kbkb and smiley - i love all the gender guessing stuff! Do either of uz have any feelings abt what ur having? I think im having a girl but oh is adamant its another boy! Il defo do the bicarbonate soda test!! 

Yesterday was Brandons birthday, cant eleve hes 2 now! Thats quite off topic but had to share! Xxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hi Steph!

Awww, time goes quickly doesn't it. I can't believe in 6 months time my DS will be 2 as well! 

To be honest my first feeling says i'm having a girl, but then i've always thought i'd have 2 boys first. So I don't really know, OH thinks we'll have another boy. 

x x x x


----------



## kbkb

steph1505 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Certain - so glad ur scan went great! I totally itchin for one! I cant wait to see my wee bubbas heartbeat! Eek!
> 
> Kbkb and smiley - i love all the gender guessing stuff! Do either of uz have any feelings abt what ur having? I think im having a girl but oh is adamant its another boy! Il defo do the bicarbonate soda test!!
> 
> Yesterday was Brandons birthday, cant eleve hes 2 now! Thats quite off topic but had to share! Xxxx

Happy Birthday , lil Brandon!!! 
Nice...So you, Smiley and I all think we're in the girl camp....
My symptoms are all girl...but my gut says Boy. hahah. Going to try soda bicarb test and that SHALL BE THE LAST WORD!!! (((Evil laugh)))):dohh:


----------



## CertainTurton

Sooo, finally uploaded the picture, hope this works and it isnt HUGE:

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/scancompressed.jpg

Doesnt it look just like a haribo gummy bear holding a balloon??


----------



## smiley330

Oh yay! Certain that is so cute!! It really does look like a little gummy bear :laugh2: x x x x


----------



## kbkb

That's really cute! Congratulations, certain


----------



## steph1505

My gut says girl and i totally trust it! I was right about brandon! I just knew he was a boy! Lol i guess ive got a 50% chance! 

Smiley - are yous gonna find out what ur havin? We found out what Brandon was by accident, the guy doin the scan was tryin to avoid between the legs but brandon clearly wanted us to know cos he kept wriggling round so that we could see his wee man lol! So were gonna find out with this one...i think id die of anticipation!! Lol! 

Eeeek!! Im so excited for us all! 

Kbkb - i dont even kno, is this ur first wee baba?? Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Aw certain!! That scan pic is soooo cute! It really does look like a wee gummy bear!! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> My gut says girl and i totally trust it! I was right about brandon! I just knew he was a boy! Lol i guess ive got a 50% chance!
> 
> Smiley - are yous gonna find out what ur havin? We found out what Brandon was by accident, the guy doin the scan was tryin to avoid between the legs but brandon clearly wanted us to know cos he kept wriggling round so that we could see his wee man lol! So were gonna find out with this one...i think id die of anticipation!! Lol!
> 
> Eeeek!! Im so excited for us all!
> 
> Kbkb - i dont even kno, is this ur first wee baba?? Xxxxxx

Haha, that's so funny you say that cuz this is exactly what happened to us as well at DS's scan. We didn't want to know but DS was not shy and it was pretty obvious. We didn't say anything during the scan but when it was finished the sonographer (a bloke) said, so you definitely don't want to know? We were like, Ermmm I think we do know - he just smiled at us. 

We never asked him for definite at the time if it was a boy, but we pretty much knew! It was quite nice at the birth to still have that small part of "what if he is a girl" but looking back, there was no way he was gonna come out a girl!

This time I will definitely be finding out, theres no way I can wait another 8 months to know. I am already getting impatient and wishing I knew!!

x x x x


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> steph1505 said:
> 
> 
> My gut says girl and i totally trust it! I was right about brandon! I just knew he was a boy! Lol i guess ive got a 50% chance!
> 
> Smiley - are yous gonna find out what ur havin? We found out what Brandon was by accident, the guy doin the scan was tryin to avoid between the legs but brandon clearly wanted us to know cos he kept wriggling round so that we could see his wee man lol! So were gonna find out with this one...i think id die of anticipation!! Lol!
> 
> Eeeek!! Im so excited for us all!
> 
> Kbkb - i dont even kno, is this ur first wee baba?? Xxxxxx
> 
> Haha, that's so funny you say that cuz this is exactly what happened to us as well at DS's scan. We didn't want to know but DS was not shy and it was pretty obvious. We didn't say anything during the scan but when it was finished the sonographer (a bloke) said, so you definitely don't want to know? We were like, Ermmm I think we do know - he just smiled at us.
> 
> We never asked him for definite at the time if it was a boy, but we pretty much knew! It was quite nice at the birth to still have that small part of "what if he is a girl" but looking back, there was no way he was gonna come out a girl!
> 
> This time I will definitely be finding out, theres no way I can wait another 8 months to know. I am already getting impatient and wishing I knew!!
> 
> x x x xClick to expand...

Yes! my first!! I would just love the surprise...One more scan @ 18 weeks left..I hope baby doesnt decide to :flasher: us...!


----------



## mrs. martinez

Hi I am not pregnant yet but I am using SMEP this cycle. I really want to use pre seed as well but OH wants to see if we can conceive with out it. First cycle TTC. My questions for you ladies is...

How many used SMEP only no soft cups or pre seed?

Is it okay to start on Cycle day 7 and bd on cycle day 8 and then keep going as planned?


----------



## smiley330

:wohoo:

Just got Squiggle's first scan date through!! (Yep, it seems Squiggle is the name for this bump)

27th September 9.55am :happydance:

5 weeks to go, gahhhh! This is going to DRAG!

mrs. martinez - I didn't use preseed or soft cups, and should think it's fine to start on CD7. 

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Ah smiley! Thats sooooo exciting! I dnt even have my date yet!! I dont see the midwife til 31st of aug! 

I like the name Squiggles! My wee one is called Jellybean this time! Brandon was peanut! 

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning!

Yey smiley, thats the day after mine :) I am already sooo impatient! 

kbkb - so exciting, I do hope it keeps it a secret for you. I am def going to find out, but I will be having lots of scans so would prob have seen it at some point anyway :)

Mrs. Martinez - I used both softcups (first time) and preseed on our successful cycle. We also didnt quite follow the plan as we were on holiday but I really would recommend the softcups :) Its fine to have an 'extra' one on cd7 if you want to :) 

We dont really have a name for it, maybe Turtling sometimes...cant wait until we can use the chosen name! How are you all feeling? Im still nausous but no sickness (yey!) also started having vivd dreams (some bad :( ) which is odd! also lots of wind :blush: i think its causing some twinges which of course then panic me :( got to keep relaxed and calm!! Im hoping to be able to hear the hb on a doppler in a couple weeks, has anyone used one before?


----------



## steph1505

Morning!! I used a doppler when I was pregnant with Brandon! I used it practically every night haha! 

I really hope the midwife lets me hear babys heartbeat at my appt! Its so silly but i want proof im.pregnant if u kno wot i mean! All i have are my tests and all the symptoms! As if thats not enough!

My nausea is gettin worse! I seem to have stopped actually vomitting but i still feel soooo sick! And i am soooo tired all the time! I go back to work on tues and i honestly dnt kno how im going to function! 

The past two nights ive had horrible dreams! I remember that from my pregnancy with Brandon tho! i really cant wait for the 1st trimester to be over!! Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Oh!! And loooooots of wind for me too hahaha!!!


----------



## smiley330

Evening ladies :flower:

Hows everyones weekend been? 

Steph -I know, that scan date came through so fast. I think I have my stupid doctor to thank as he thought I was weeks ahead than I actually am. Ah well! My midwife appointment isn't until 8th Sept! I like seeing what names bumps have, DS was Bean (original) :D

Certain - Have you got names sorted? Yay to not actually being sick, but Boo to nausea. Yes I used a doppler with DS, from quite early on actually. It was sooooo addictive though, I would just be sat there on my own thinking, I think i'll check on you - and would listen to his HB allll the time! I loved it! Some people have said they found it hard to pick up, but my tip would be just be patient - And also use it lower down than where you would think baby actually is!! 

My weekend has been nice, still not told anyone (IT IS KILLING ME) but I'm going to try work on OH this week so we can tell close family and friends. I know he's just worried about telling everyone in case something goes wrong, but to be honest if (god forbid) something did go wrong, i'd tell these people anyway. 

Back to work tomorrow - Not looking forward to it! 

x x x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Smiley- :wohoo: and :dance: for scan. :grr: for being back at work today....

Certain- I think on the other forums, the ladies said that doppler works earliest at 10 weeks.dont be disheartened if you cant locate it so early..

Steph1505- Same , same experience. couldnt sleep from 3am to 5 am last night because I was so windy......ughhhh....(tmi sorry)...I'm so groggy today 

Where is mustanggirl? i am hoping all's well with her....


----------



## QPP

Hi everyone, I got my scan date- 21 September. I wish it was 20 September already! 

My midwife appointment is on 1 September. What happens at the midwife appointment - do they check for the heartbeat or do anything?

I had another friends wedding at the weekend (my dress wasn't as tight as last week but I made sure I didn't eat as much so it wouldn't be soo uncomfortable) I have another wedding in 2 weeks (hopefully my boobs wont grow too much in 2 weeks so the dress will still fit!) and then my next wedding will be 2 weeks after my due date!


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!!

Hows the first day back at work smiley?

Kbkb - i hope ur feelin a bit less groggy! I hate being tired! My OHs been amazin and let me have loads of long lies, but i need to get up at 7am for work tomorro! That'll be a shock to the system! Haha!

QPP - yaaay on the scan date! How exciting! Im startin to feel left out! I honestly cant remember wot happens at the 1st midwife appt...i hope they listen to the heartbeat! 

Glad ur dress was nice on! Ive got a wedding in november and i wanted to wear a dress ive already got but i cant see me fitting into it wen im 4months! We shall see! How r u feelin QPP? Xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi,

QPP - im afraid when i saw the midwife they didnt listen to the hb, they just said they would do it at 16 weeks. It was mainly just paperwork tbh. Great news on the scan!!

Steph - Im sure you will get your scan date soon - FX its not too far away. Ooo who knows if you will fit in at 4 months..if not you will just have to go shopping...poor you :haha: 

Smiley - yeah, Oliver for a boy and Jenny (at the mo) for a girl :) DH really wants a boy 1st though :haha: Glad you had a good experience with a doppler, i havent got one yet, but i can borrow my friends so may do that from 10 weeks....soo exciting! 

Ive found work sooo hard today, just feeling so tired :( also having to stop myself from letting go of wind all the time :blush: ....not fun! 
We have been so bad now, told quite a few people, all close friends but still, should prob have waited a bit longer!


----------



## QPP

I have just noticed that my baby is (hopefully) the size of a blueberry and as I was reading everyone posts I was munching on blueberries! Feel bad eating them now! Weirdly I haven't eaten any chocolate for weeks.

Steph, I am sure you will get your appointment soon. I cant believe how organised they were as I had my appointment within a few days of seeing the doctor. 

I am still feeling fine. I am a little tired but I think its due to too late nights this weekend. I had a slight freakout on Friday when i had a little speck of blood (sorry tmi) in my knickers but then nothing more. This morning i had a dark brown lump when i wiped... I spoke to the Dr and she said not to worry and i should only be concerned if it becomes a lot of blood. I did lots of dancing at the wedding and quite a lot of jumping... so wonder if its just a bit of old blood?

Has anyone experienced this...?

I am not going to panic and I cant do anything to prevent anything bad from happening so I am going to stay relaxed!

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## kbkb

Hi Ladies!!!

QPP- dont worry....on the 1st trimester forums, a lot of ladies said they did experience some dark brown/black spotting which was after :sex: or just some old blood clots. As long as it isnt red blood, should not be cause for panic. It's good you kept the Doc informed though. No more jumping for you!!! :haha: FX, all will be well

Certain- :awww: you poor thing...sounds like a hard day at work

Smiley-how was your first evil Monday back....:brat:

Steph- you'd be surprised ...I'm nearly 4.5 months now. I'm fitting into everything but my pants and stuff which is tight around the bust-that kills me...It's just the BELLY that's growing.I'm looking like i should really lay off the desserts counter :haha: My face and arms and legs are actually leaner..Anyway, who needs an excuse to go shopping :dohh:

AFM, less groggy after 10 hours of sleep, but I'm panicking. How on earth am I going to deal with a baby if I sleep so much??


----------



## kbkb

More POAS fun ladies.....I have got to try this today. We can all do it, because it is valid from the first month of pregnancy

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ion-even-first-month-pregnancy-join-fast.html


----------



## smiley330

Hello!!

Certain - Love your names :D Sorry work has been hard -hope you have a better day today! :hugs:

Steph - Have you seen your doctor or anything yet? I had to see my doc first who is the one who sent off for the scan dates etc. My midwife appointment isn't for a while - I think the first one is a lot of form filling, last time they didn't listen for the heartbeat until a couple appointments in. Not sure if it differs in the different areas though!

QPP - Glad you aren't panicking about the blood, i've read loads of times that there's nothing to worry about if it's only a little / old. Wow I really want some blueberries now you've said about this though!!

kbkb - The answer to how you cope? - You just do!! before I had DS I slept LOADS. And I mean loads, I loved day time naps, late evening naps, morning naps - haha. I just love sleep! It is difficult, but somehow your body adjusts and it's surprising how little sleep we can actually function on! (Man, I forgot about the lack of sleep bit!)

Thanks for that link as well, totally going to do this tomorrow morning!! :D have you managed to try it yet?

AFM - Monday at work was crappy. Always is! bank holiday next weekend though - :wohoo: last night a massive wave of nausea hit, but fortunately feeling fine again today. :D

x x x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Oooh girls, here's another theory. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...eresting-finding-out-gender-early-6weeks.html

So Certain, looking at your scan where baby is on the right - it would mean a boy (Oh, unless this was an abdominal scan then would be on the left.... so girl) 

Ha, now i'm confused. 

x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Certain - Love your names :D Sorry work has been hard -hope you have a better day today! :hugs:
> 
> Steph - Have you seen your doctor or anything yet? I had to see my doc first who is the one who sent off for the scan dates etc. My midwife appointment isn't for a while - I think the first one is a lot of form filling, last time they didn't listen for the heartbeat until a couple appointments in. Not sure if it differs in the different areas though!
> 
> QPP - Glad you aren't panicking about the blood, i've read loads of times that there's nothing to worry about if it's only a little / old. Wow I really want some blueberries now you've said about this though!!
> 
> kbkb - The answer to how you cope? - You just do!! before I had DS I slept LOADS. And I mean loads, I loved day time naps, late evening naps, morning naps - haha. I just love sleep! It is difficult, but somehow your body adjusts and it's surprising how little sleep we can actually function on! (Man, I forgot about the lack of sleep bit!)
> 
> Thanks for that link as well, totally going to do this tomorrow morning!! :D have you managed to try it yet?
> 
> AFM - Monday at work was crappy. Always is! bank holiday next weekend though - :wohoo: last night a massive wave of nausea hit, but fortunately feeling fine again today. :D
> 
> x x x x x x

Gonna try it in tomorrow morning and report back! what fun!:dohh: I hope u feel better smiley. Nausea sucks!!!:cry:


----------



## steph1505

Ooooh! Im so gonna need to try all these wee tests! I still have a strong suspicion its a girl but i dunno! 

Smiley- i havnt seen my doctor, the doctor said he didnt need to see me and to jst go straight to the midwife! But she wont see me til im 8 weeks! Im itchin to see someone!!

Kbkb - thats fab that ur still fiting into most things! I remember not having a bump with brandon til i was about 5 months but ive read that u show earlier with ur second! Altho, ive actually lost 4lbs due to sickness!

Hows every1 today?

I phoned in sick for work!! I never ever do that but I was up all last nite being sick! Really hope this passes soon! Work wony be happy with me but i would have been no use to anyone! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh I bet you are itching to see someone! Even though my doc was crap, I was in and out in 5 mins, got told nothing - it was still nice to feel like I was getting the ball rolling. Midwife wont see us till we're 10 weeks here so at least you'll get the better appointment sooner!!

Ah nooo, sickness is not good. There is no point going in to work though if you can't work properly. They'll just have to get on with it!

Those of you with / who had MS - when did it kick in? I'm just wondering when you consider yourself "safe" if you've been escaping it. I know i'm nowhere near that point yet, but just curious!

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Ooo so does that mean mine is a boy by the scan? it was an internal scan -DH will be happy. Think I will try the wee one too :)

steph, sorry to hear you are so sick :( :hugs: try to rest up today!

Smiley - my nausea kicked in pretty much dead on 6 weeks but ive still not been sick so think ive got away with it (fx) although I did hear of someone getting it at 9 weeks....

kbkb, thats great you are still fitting in things, Im already getting a bit tight but im sure its mainly bloat. I have to use a rubber band to hold my jeans together at the end of the day..:haha: Cant wait for my bump! Iv only put on 1 lb though :)


----------



## steph1505

I think i was about 5 weeks but its been really bad the past few days! My mum had sickness the full 9 months with me! I really hope im not like that! Eek! Can u imagine! Id say if u havent had any nausea or anythin within the next week ur prob ok! Lucky so and so!!

I totally didnt appreciate how lucky i was with Brandon! 

Aw certain im the same with the bloat! At night, i look about 6months pregnant haha!! Xxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Steph- :awww: sorry to hear you have been sick all night. it's just so awful to go through it..you were really lucky with brandon, must say i am beginning to get girl vibes from your sickness though! Try to get some rest.You poor thing...

Smiley- Mine kicked in sort of 6 weeks, got really bad 8-10 weeks.

Certain- i had a lot of bloat :haha: until MS kicked in and I lost nearly 3-4 kgs...then on, I have actually been leaner than my pre pregnancy weight but the belly...

I woke up so late this morning, had to run to work...No POAS :( I'm so gutted. I just want to take a day off and go ballistic POASing.....

I'm just thrilled i'm an avocado today!!!!!!! :headspin: :dance:


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning!

kbkb - YAY to your little avocado!! :happydance:

Certain - Looks like got that wrong, it's the position of the placenta, not the position of the baby. So - unless you can figure out where your placenta is in your scan??

Ok thanks girls, I think i'm expecting something to kick in around 6 weeks or so (if it's gonna) so I shall be waiting over the next few weeks. We will see!!

Hope all everyone is feeling happy today :D x x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

FX you dont get it , smiley-you sound happy :happydance: what's up?


----------



## smiley330

Haha - I am in a good mood this morning, but no particular reason. Maybe cuz the sun is out? I dunno! 

x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Good on you!!!

....I'm having a hissy fit since morning because I have only been rushing since waking up!! :brat:


----------



## QPP

Thanks kbkb and Smiley for your reassurances. All seems to be ok...

kbkb, so excited that you are now an avocado!

woo hoo, I am a raspberry today!


----------



## kbkb

:wohoo: :yipee: glad all is well, QPP


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Good on you!!!
> 
> ....I'm having a hissy fit since morning because I have only been rushing since waking up!! :brat:

Oh no, I hate those days!!! Hope you slow down a bit soon.



QPP said:


> Thanks kbkb and Smiley for your reassurances. All seems to be ok...
> 
> kbkb, so excited that you are now an avocado!
> 
> woo hoo, I am a raspberry today!

Yay! So glad to hear all is ok, (as we knew it would be :D) - Awww a raspberry!! :happydance:

x x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol wish the sun was shining here smiley!! Send some up my way will u?! Glad ur havin a good mornin! I really hope u avoid sickness! 2 pregnancies without any sickness sounds like a dream come true!

Aw yaaaay on the avocado today kbkb! Im still a sweet pea! That seems soooo small lol!

QPP glad everything is all good with u! I hate how everythin becomes a worry in the 1st trimester! 

Hope were all havin a good day! Im havin a duvet day with Brandon! Were watchin Madagascar! I like to move it! Move it! Woo! Im so cool haha!! 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hi Steph - We had lovely weather today! Back onto rain and gloom tomorrow though. Hows your day been? I love madagascar! I can't wait for the moment DS will sit down and watch a whole disney film with me :D 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aw at least u had one day of nice weather! Its quite nice here now but obv its bedtime for me now haha!!

My days been pretty non eventful, ive not got out my jammies all day! Thats bad isnt it! Lol its only quite recently brandons started sitting for a film! He loves madagascar and toy story lol! 

Hows ur day been? Xxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Wow, that sounds like a super cool Mom and son day, Steph.Hurrah for your blueberry!!!

DH's bro is in town until next week and he took ill last night with a mild fever...bit worried i dont get it and pass it on to LO. Feeling fine but you know how it is.........


----------



## smiley330

Steph - I love spending the day in our jammies!! Sounds like a great day :D

kbkb - don't worry too much hun, just try to not get too close to the infected! :hugs:

AFM - well, in contrast to yesterday's great mood - today I am in a TERRIBLE mood. I have been rushing around all morning and EVERYTHING is annoying me. :dohh: I think I need to go home...

x x x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

I love everyones excitment at the different fruit/veg our little ones are...I cant wait to be an avocado!! or even a lemon!

kbkb- fx you will be ok if you dont get too close, no cuddles or kisses :)

steph - I am v.jealous of your PJ day, I would love one of those soon :) Madagascar is one of my favs too...good choice :haha:

Smiley- sorry you are feeling stressed today, my hormones are all over the place too!

Im having a bit of a down day today, just cant shake the feeling that something might go wrong over the next few weeks (basically before the next scan). My mum had 2 MMC where the babies stopped growing around 10 weeks so im getting a bit paranoid. I wish I could just relax and let it be but im finding it hard today. DH just says 'you cant do anything about it' which i know is true but it doesnt always help :( 
Im still feeling nauseous, but still no sickness which is good.. how are you all feeling?


----------



## kbkb

:hugs: thank you girls....

Sorry you're having the kind of day I did yesterday, Smiley :grr: Just think of the :flasher: may make you laugh!

Certain- Try to relax ...I know we all hate the MS but start to worry when we're not sick, but everything will be just fine! Just take your vits and eat healthy as I am sure you are. I'm sure baby's doing a ton of growing inside :dance: maybe even somersaults :headspin:...Cheer up !!! I was THRILLED to be a lime at 11 weeks, i think its a big milestone. FX you all get there safely

Steph- soooooooooo want to change into my PJs and sleep a WHOLE day!!!

Getting a bit worried about Mustang girl.....no posts at all


----------



## steph1505

Morning ladies! 

Woohoo! Im a blueberry!!! Lol! Its funny how we all look forward to going up a fruit! I can imagine ur exitement at a lime! That seems so big next to a blueberry!!

Smiley - sorry ur having such a rubbish day! Are u at work? Im going back to work tomorrow but I just know that within 5 minutes im gonna want to come home again! My OH works in my work and he says that a lot of people have asked him if Im pregnant! Dont know whether to just admit it!

Certain - so sorry to hear ur havin a down day! When i first fell pregnant and i was really paranoid! But all that we can do is take all our vitamins and try keep positive! I am a huge believer in 'whats for you wont go by you'! A mmc is my biggest fear but i cant think of a reason as to why it might happen! I know they sometimes, just happen for no reason, but I just try to stay positive! 

Kbkb - wot r u up to today? Just get into ur jammies haha! Im still in my jammies again! I sound like a right lazy so&so! Its just cos im off work haha! Im normally very active!!

Are any of yous going to the gym? I love going to the gym but just dont have the energy at the moment! As soon as i start to feel better im heading back!!

Was mustanggirl going on holiday or anythin?? Maybe her internet is down or something! Hope shes om!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Certain - I know that feeling. :hugs: It is so hard not to worry about everything, and a mmc was (and still is) one of my biggest fears. But i'm also a big believer in "thinking positive" - there is just no point in wasting your time worrying because if you are taking vits and doing everything "correct" then this is nothing else that you can do. I know it's hard, but really try not to worry - just enjoy knowing you are growing a beautful baby! :hugs:

Yep, i'm at work today. I could murder everyone. I'm actually in a bit of a better mood than I was earlier (bonus figures have come through for the month :happydance:) but really, is it normal to be this annoyed by everyone??!! 

I'm debating whether to pull a sicky tomorrow, I haven't been off ill all year. I'm sure I deserve it :D

Nope I don't go to the gym (hate it, a lot) but I go swimming a lot, which I really enjoy. Haven't been this week though cuz i'm too tired! 

Oooh i'm going to see a psychic this evening, I hope she has lots of good news to tell me! x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Steph- I am still at work :(....gonna go home and change into PJs and curl up with a book i think! i have earned it.Boo to going back to work for you.

Smiley, you're tempting me to put in a sick day myself!!!! Naughty ............Good luck with the psychic, will she tell you what you're having??? Hope it was a nice little bonus you can buy fun baby thingees with :dance:

I am going to the gym regularly...Do a bit of cardio on the elliptical machine alternate days and weights alternate days. Have a nice instructor who's worked with loads of pregnant women before, so I really trust him. He has cut down stuff that could be harmful and we do a lot of Kegel's and muscle toning/circuit training exercises.


----------



## steph1505

Haha bonus figures will put a smile on anyones face!!

That was my thinking when i phoned in sick! I thot, im never off so why not! There are people in my work that are off practically every week! 

Aw i loooove seeing psychics! Havent been since i was pregnant witb brandon! U need to let us kno wot she says!! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Oooh kbkb! I didnt realise i would still b able to do all that kind of stuff! Im gonna say to one of the instructors that im pregnant and let him show me what i can do! 

Haha! Look at us all taking sick days!! Soooo bad! Xxxxxx


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Hi ladies! Don't worry about me, I am fine. My oldest son just started back to school and I have been busy with a few things around the house.

I still don't have any MS and the only symptom of pregnancy that I have is semi sore boobs so I just kinda have it in the back of my head that I will be finding out bad news at my first scan which will be in about 2 weeks.

I had a MMC in January and I didn't get any MS with that one either. It's hard to be optimistic after something like that has happened.

My baby I lost would have been due on September 28th also.


----------



## kbkb

Mustang Girl :hugs: everything will go well....we will all pray this one is a sticky bean! :kiss:

Steph- in the first trimester, definitely avoid any impact exercises (which involve jumping) or running on a treadmill, abdominal workouts. I'm sure a trainer will be able to help you. Exercise reallllly helped me cope with MS and gave me some energy.

Smiley- its NORMAL :haha: to be mad at everyone. I did that even without being pregnant :rofl:


----------



## smiley330

Bugger, just wrote out a reply to you ladies then someone came in my office so had to close it down! 

So take 2...

Yep a good old bonus figure to help brighten my day!! I will definitely ask my psychic if i'm having a girl or boy, but I don't think i'd trust her enough to go buy stuff on her saying. She was correct with DS but she does half a 50/50 chance. She has told me before that i'd have a girl next but I'll ask her again now im actually preg see if it's the same answer! but yeh, I will for sure let you all know what she says! I wonder if they ever tell people bad news? 

kbkb - yes, definitely throw a sicky!! It's the way forward :D 

MustangGTgirl - glad you are ok! Sorry to hear about your mmc, but stay positive! All will be fine with this baby :hugs:

x x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Mutang - sorry to hear about ur mmc! We all hope this is a sticky bean for u! Im sure everythin will be fine! Im so jealous that u dont have any sickness! Id cut off my big toe to get rid of this sickness...well i dont know if thats an exaggeration lol!!

I dont think i would trust a psychic enough to go out and buy pink or blue things but if she was right with ur ds then thats exciting!! Xxxxx


----------



## lemondrops

I got my bfp after the first month of TTC with the SMEP ! Due May 4 (or 5th!)


----------



## kbkb

Wow! welcome lemondrops!


----------



## QPP

Hi everyone, 

Mustang Girl, so sorry about your previous mmc. I have hardly any symptoms at all which made me question whether i was really pregnant. 

I had a private scan last night. It was amazing. They measured me to be 8 weeks 4 days. I can see the baby's head, heard and saw the heartbeat. Such a relief!

I went swimming this morning before work. I normally do pilates but my instructor has been away in August so hopefully will start it up again in September. I am going to try and swim at least 1 a week, but as it gets darker, its going to hard getting up in the morning!

Smiley- how did the psychic go?

I cant wait for the 3 day weekend, bring on the end of the day!


----------



## smiley330

Morning all! 

lemondrops - Welcome :flower: and congratulations!!

QPP - Yay to seeing your baby!! Did you get a picture? So exciting! 

Psychic was good! Shes always very accurate, but then when she tells me things I need to do I can never be bothered. :dohh: So I have a list of crystals I should get, things I should be saying to myself (to stop worrying and keep positive things coming my way etc) - maybe I will try this time. 

She always pulls out the same couple of cards for me which is scary, so maybe if i'm gonna keep going to see her I should try to take on board what she says. Hmmmm I dunno. 

She said my squiggle is a girl and all will be happy and healthy though, which is the main thing I wanted to know. I do wonder if she tells anyone any bad news though? I'm going to have to ask her!

Anyway, 6 weeks today!! I am a sweetpea!!! :happydance: But wow do I feel sick this morning. I really hope i'm not sick cuz I hate it. :nope: 

Oh, and I did throw a sicky today! So a day with my duvet is what I have planned :D

x x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Welcome lemondrops!! 

QPP - aw amazing that u got to see ur wee baby!! How exciting! So glad everything went well for u! That'll be a weight off ur shoulders! 

Smiley - glad u had a good nite at the psychics! Glad she said eveythin will be healthy! I wonder if shes right! Ooooh!! Sorry that ur feeling sick this morning! Hopefully u wont actually be sick! just wrap urself in ur duvet and watch rubbish daytime tv!!

My nausea seems to be a bit better...not great but i dont feel as bad all the time! I am still absolutely shattered though! Back to work today! I start at half 2 and finish at half 10! Im gonna be soooo tired! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Aaaand....

Yaaaay on the sweetpea!!!!


----------



## kbkb

:wave: ladies! What a busy Friday I 've had :yipee: for the weekend....:dance:

Smiley-Hurrah for the sweet pea!!!! Awesome if the psychic is really right- a boy and a girl, how purrrrfect ! She sounds really good....Wow, I'm so jealous, you did take a sick day :haha: have a lovely loungey wasteful Friday. Sorry you're feeling sick...maybe when you feel better make yourself pancakes with strawberries or whatever is super indulgent .I always found sweet stuff helps with nausea..

QPP- Glad to hear 8 week scan went well!!!

Steph- You're finishing at 10.30? :awww: on Day 1 back at work? not fun...

What's on for the weekend??? DH taking me and his bro out for dinner today, I'm looking forward to NOT cooking :dohh:


----------



## QPP

Yes, i got a picture. Its soo cute! 

Smiley, it will be interesting to see if she is right! 

Steph, that sucks that you are working till late. Hopefully you can have a lie in tomorrow.

kbkb, enjoy going out for dinner. 

I dont have alot going on this weekend for once. I will try and catch up with my friends and their babies!

Have a good weekend everyone. I am hoping to leave work at 5pm...


----------



## smiley330

kbkb - pancakes and all things indulgent sound amazing! I may have to attempt something this evening. I can't wait to find out if she's right or not - I've looked up and can get a gender scan done around 16 weeks - soooo, 10 weeks to go!! I really don't mind, it would be lovely to have 2 boys but i'd also love a girl - will be interesting to see if she's right though. 

I have no exciting plans this weekend, enjoy your meal out - I love going out to dinner!!

Steph - 10.30 finish? That's not ideal! Hope it goes quickly for you though :flower:

x x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Oh my god!! This shift is draaaaagging in!!! I cant wait to get home and into my jammies lol!!
Yeah...on the back shift tonight! I hate it, but hey, got the weekend off!

Smiley, have u enjoyed ur day?

Kbkb - enjoy ur dinner! Wot kind of food u gettin?

QPP - how exciting u got a piccie! Is there anyway we can see it?? Sorry! Im nosie!! 

Its thunder and lightening here...that pretty much sums up my mood haha!!

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Hello girlies......:flower: how is everyone on Bank holiday Monday?? 

I had a Thai food weekend....yummmmy!!!!


----------



## steph1505

Hey!! 

Im ok, how r u? I start work at half 2...not looking forward to that! Another backshift!

How was ur weekend? 

Ive never had thai food before! Im so fussy when it comes to food! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

good weekend, eat sleep and loads of Thai...you have never tried thai? its my absolute favourite!! Another long day huh??? :haha: just the bunch of us..the UK girls are enjoying their bank holiday it appears!


----------



## steph1505

Lol i am a UK girl, but sadly when you work in retail, they make u work bank holidays lol! Ah well, double time is a bit of a bonus! Finished work for today, thats me off til saturday! Woo hoo!

Hows everyone?

I have my 1st midwife appointment 2moro! Cant wait! 

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

hellooo, sorry for not responding was a bit busy over the bank holiday and sleepin when not doing things :haha:

kbkb- I love thai food, havent had it for ages, but you have my tastebuds going now....

Steph - how exciting, it makes it so much more real once you have the apps doesnt it? Although it was just paperwork at mine. FX you will get your scan date soon too!

Hows everyone else?

Im still really feeling the fatigue :( esp being back at work today - just struggle to concentrate after 2pm! nausea does seem to be abating slightly (dont want to jinx it tho!) although of course that makes me panic...so silly! the 26/9 feels sooo long away! My mum is a GP and im going down to stay with them next week and she has said we can try to listen on a doppler then, I will be 11 weeks so i really hope we can find it!


----------



## kbkb

Wow- Lucky you, Steph!!! Now enjoy your time until Saturday! :yipee: Let us know what the midwife says!

Certain- Its good the nausea is subsiding...Dont worry, I am sure everything is A-OK with the LO...Hope you can find the heartbeat, it's really reassuring !!! Get yourself some thai and plenty of rest....I remember myself at 10 weeks, gosh I wanted to die with that nausea!

where's smiley and her sweet pea?

I'm an onion today....though I have mixed feelings about that one...I'm a stinky vegetable..:haha: :dohh:


----------



## CertainTurton

kbkb you make me giggle :haha: Onion can be lovely when cooked :p So exciting, I cant wait to be bigger! Have you got much of a bump? I hope it is ok to have less nausea, still got sore boobs etc so FX :)

yes, where are you smiley!?! we miss you!!!


----------



## steph1505

Oooh kbkb! Onions are my favourite! Yum yum!! 

Certain - dont worry about the sickness getting a bit better! Im sure eveything is ok! My sickness is better than what it was...but still not great! I think it might be that ive just learned to manage it better...i know what to eat or drink to make me feel better! Thats prob the same with u! Really hope u get to hear the heart beat soon!

I dont know if its possible but i think i have a wee bump! Its not bloat or anythin! Cos ppl keep lookin at it and my friends who know have said to me "are u sure ur only 7 weeks" lol! Eeek! Il never hide it for.another 4 weeks at this rate!

Well, il let uz know how the midwife appointment goes! 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## QPP

Hi everyone, 

Thai food is my favourite- i could eat chicken pad thai everyday!

Steph, I also have my midwife appointment tomorrow. Good luck for yours, i hope they give you a scan date.

kbkb, congrats on becoming an onion! Today I am an olive! 

Certain- I heard that nausea should start disappearing by 9 ish weeks. So don't panic! I still don't have any symptoms apart from slightly sore bbs. Bring on the 12 week scan!


----------



## kbkb

yay for olivehood, QPP!!!!!! I could eat chicken pad thai everyday too :haha:, though if i did, i'd have a mountain not a bump! 

Certain-I have a bump but I'm usually able to hide it with loose clothing, still fitting into a lot of stuff apart from trousers...but definitely getting uncomfortable at times.i feel pressure on my ribs a lot of times at nights and its hard to sleep. 

Steph- I guess you're showing already because this is baby no.2?
everyone says you show earlier? 

yayy for everyone's MW appointments!!!! :dance:


----------



## steph1505

Hello!!

Well my appointment was all paperwork! Boooring! Ive to go up to the hospital to meet my consultant on 20h of september!! I need to be consultant led this time rather than midwife led because i had a c-section with Brandon! Ah well!

She said il get my scan date in the post! Id imagine it will be end of september!

Xxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Think of the brighter side, Steph! You're a raspberry today! Yayyyyy :wohoo:

AFM- i think i feel the baby 'quickening' as they call it. Feels like flutters on the inside, especially when I'm lying very still and trying to sleep....No kicks yet, but definitely feeling the little drama queen (still calling it a girl!!) stretching inside ;)


----------



## CertainTurton

kbkb said:


> Think of the brighter side, Steph! You're a raspberry today! Yayyyyy :wohoo:
> 
> AFM- i think i feel the baby 'quickening' as they call it. Feels like flutters on the inside, especially when I'm lying very still and trying to sleep....No kicks yet, but definitely feeling the little drama queen (still calling it a girl!!) stretching inside ;)

:happydance: yey kbkb thats sooo exciting!! I cant wait to feel movements!

Steph - mine was very boring too, I also got my letter through after the appointment. Hope yours is near mine :) woop to raspberryness! :haha:


----------



## kbkb

How you feeling Certain?? Sickness still staying down I hope?


----------



## CertainTurton

Yeah, its much better, still needing to eat every couple hours to keep it away but i can actually get out of bed now without having to eat something beforehand...means many less crumbs in the bed :haha: Just getting soo impatient to see my LO again...hate not knowing all is ok!


----------



## steph1505

Wooo raspberry!! How exciting!! 

Glad ur sickness isnt as bad certain!! I had quite a good day yesterday but feel pretty bad today! Thats the way it seems to be...one good day means a hellish one the next day! When is ur next scan? I really hope i get my letter soon! Im sure eveything is absolutely fine! I feel the same way though...would love some reassurance! 

Kbkb - that is sooooo exciting!! I remember feeling that with brandon! Wait til u get ur first definite elbow in the side haha!! Its amazing! 

Wot r uz up to today ladies? Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hello girlies!!

How are you all? Sorry i've been awol, have been soo hectic and usually I catch up on here in the evenings but i've just been too tired so gone straight to bed!

kbkb - Yaaaayyy!! :happydance: starting to feel movements, soo exciting!! I bet you are loving it!

Steph - Yeh, first midwife appointment is boring isn't it. I've got mine next week, and I keep getting excited then remembering nothing exciting actually happens!! I also have a bump, but it's totally all bloat.... and food. I am eating a LOT at the moment. :nope:

Certain - You should def feel happy you are escaping the ms. I'm getting it worse than last time, but its manageable. I haven't been sick or anything, just the occasional wave that's horrible. 

Hope you're all having a good week :flower: x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey smiley!!

Lol ive been in bed really early every nite too! 

Im glad ur sickness isnt too bad! Im on a countdown til 12 weeks and prayin it disappears for us all! I really struggle in work but i think its cos i cant eat regularly! 

Lol my bloat doesnt seem too bad anymore...its only really at the end of the nite! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I am over 6 weeks now and still don't have a bit of MS or any other symptoms except kinda sore boobs. I will hopefully be having a scan some time next week so I guess I just have to wait it out!!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

So I found a place about 30 minutes away that does free sonograms and I am going in about 1.5 hours!! I am worried that they won't see anything tho because it is not a vaginal sonogram, it is the one through the stomach. She said the earliest she has seen a heartbeat is 5 weeks though so it gives me hope! I sure hope I see a heartbeat soooo bad. I told her I was about 7 weeks so that they wouldn't turn me down but I am only 6+2.... do you think I will see anything?


----------



## CertainTurton

eeeek how exciting!! Well i had my 1st scan at 5+5 and we saw the hb but it was an internal one. So im afraid i dont know - i really hope so! but dont panic if you cant!
Let us know how it goes.
Im very jealous, how come its free??


----------



## steph1505

Wow! Free ultrasounds! Id be there every week haha!!

With brandon, we had a scan at 6weeks but it was internal because she couldnt really see much when she tried it thru the stomach!

Hope u get to see somethin! Let us kno! Xxxxx


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Well I just got back ladies and it's good news!! They found the baby and heartbeat and I even got to hear it! I am measuring 6+3 which is perfect and baby's heartbeat is 133bpm!

I can't believe they found it through my tummy! So awesome!
 



Attached Files:







mybaby!!!!!!!!!!!!!.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Well I am confused now because I was looking at other sonogram pictures and in the others the baby is outside the yolk sac somewhere but it looks like my baby is inside the yolk sac? I know she took measurements of it from inside the circle yolk sac... I wonder if that is normal? There was the regular tech and one in training and they both said they saw the flashing heartbeat and I saw it too, plus we heard it but could it have been mine? It was 133bpm.


----------



## smiley330

Morning everyone!!

WOOHOO i'm a blueberry!! Getting to be a substantial size now :happydance:

Mustang - That pic is great!! That's amazing they found it through your tummy. Don't worry, i'm sure they would have said / noticed if something wasn't right! That heartbeat is too high to be yours!

hope everyone has a great FRIIIIDDDAAAAYYY!!! :D 

x x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Yayyyyyyyyy Mustang Girl- 133 is definitely too high to be yours. its your little one, and it feels like all is well! Hope you're feeling better and more reassured now :wohoo:

Smiley- welcome back :flower: Good for you that you're getting some rest. How do you manage that with a toddler around, do share tips. I'm definitely going to need them!!!! Hope those waves of nausea go away, they are so horrible. 

Begin rant- Yesterday, I ate something spicy and out of the blue my insides were like "Oh no, you dont do that to us!" and i threw up. Just like that, random!!! :brat: Where is my old tough body? I miss it :cry: I want my old self back!!! end rant


----------



## steph1505

Aw mustang!! Thats a fab picture!! As the other girls say, 133 is def too high to be ur heartrate! Aw how exciting!! Dont worry, the sonographer wouldve said if anythin looked unusual! Eek! Im so excited for u! 

Smiley - yay on the blueberryness!! Its amazing wen u think of it isnt it? I have an app on my phone that gives me 'baby is the size of' and this week it says kidney beans...and i had chilli con carne last nite and couldnt eat the kidney beans haha!! I was sittin with OH sayin 'theres its head, its wee fingers will be here...' Im such a weirdo!

Kbkb - aw no, hope ur feelin better!! I can remember sometimes just randomly throwing up food! I still cant go near stir frys! I kno its hard all the changes that u go thru...i think it can totally turn u into someone u can barely recognise! Im already changing so many things about me! But u do eventually go back to ur old self...except with a baby haha!! 

Hope ur all havin a good day! Brandons away for a nap so im lyin on the couch, gonna have wee kip! Xxxxx


----------



## kbkb

steph1505 said:


> Aw mustang!! Thats a fab picture!! As the other girls say, 133 is def too high to be ur heartrate! Aw how exciting!! Dont worry, the sonographer wouldve said if anythin looked unusual! Eek! Im so excited for u!
> 
> Smiley - yay on the blueberryness!! Its amazing wen u think of it isnt it? I have an app on my phone that gives me 'baby is the size of' and this week it says kidney beans...and i had chilli con carne last nite and couldnt eat the kidney beans haha!! I was sittin with OH sayin 'theres its head, its wee fingers will be here...' Im such a weirdo!
> 
> Kbkb - aw no, hope ur feelin better!! I can remember sometimes just randomly throwing up food! I still cant go near stir frys! I kno its hard all the changes that u go thru...i think it can totally turn u into someone u can barely recognise! Im already changing so many things about me! But u do eventually go back to ur old self...except with a baby haha!!
> 
> Hope ur all havin a good day! Brandons away for a nap so im lyin on the couch, gonna have wee kip! Xxxxx

:wave: Steph!!! thanks for being so nice about my rant :hugs: Thankfully was just a random bad food moment and am much better now
I love your kidney bean story!!!! I was the exact opposite though. I'd want to eat raspberries when baby was the size of one...:haha: monster MUM!
Smiley- Yay for your blueberry! (I promise i dont wanna eat one ;))


----------



## steph1505

Haha! So r u munching lots of onions at the moment? Hahaha!! 

Lol brandons had the shortest nap ever! He normay has 2 and a half hours...and hes woke up after 45 mins! Thanks brandon!! Lol!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ahhh kbkb - it is annoying, our bodies are totally not our own for 9 months!! But like Steph says, you will get back to yourself and you can indulge in all things spicy soon!! 

I think I only have my OH to thank for all the rest i'm able to get. He is brilliant, he will get up with DS or take him out for an hour or something. 

Steph - Haha, I would be doing that too if I had any blueberries with me now - I would probably still eat them, but I would be picturing where everything is! I have an app that gave me a notification that i'm 7 weeks today - yay. I love that! 

Oh yes, it is frustrating as well when they decide to have shorter naps isn't it! :D

Ughhh, it's freezing at work - the air con is on full blast again!!! :growlmad: x x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Munching on onions :coolio:....eee, nooooo....You make me laugh! 
Ahhh, he woke up early did he? :nope:

Smiley- yay for 7 weeks! How are you feeling? Nice of your OH to do some babysitting so you can get some rest. it is SOOO embarassing when they turn up the aircon, especially when you're pregnant. My nips are HUGE and they just go to peaks right away. Even through the bra, its really embarassing....

I'm glad I'm not alone in feeling that an alien's taken over my body! :hissy: Thanks for letting me rant girls :kiss:

I'm done with my friday!!!!Yeeeha, off home and going to totally be lazy and do a :pizza: dinner. We did a lot of driving yesterday and I'm totally beat. Guess who'll be doing :laundry: this weekend? ;)

Have a loverly weekend , girls...Be guiltlessly lazy!!!!


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Ladies,

:haha: I did feel a little odd eating my ' baby veg' but cant avoid the olives..I love them :) 

Dont worry QPP - that was how mine looked too, im sure they would have said if something was wrong and also thats a good hb!! I havent heard LOs yet :( FX I will when im with my mum. 

So glad its Friday too! Although no lie in for me tomorrow...heading off to Paris until tuesday for a conference. Although DH will be coming too (not to the conference just Paris :)) so i imagine we will be doing a fair bit of exploring too. Ive not been before so very excited! Then Im off down to Devon to see my folks on Wed for 4 days so got some time off which I VERY much need. Had a horrible week so just cant wait to escape in 3 hrs!

Enjoy the weekend girlies!


----------



## steph1505

Aw certain! Paris sounds lovely! How nice that ur oh gets to go! Even if it is for work! Ud rather b in paris than at home eh? It sounds like a good week ahead of u! I go to my parents for a week next week to celebrate my brothers 18h bday! Cant wait to get away! 

Lol kbkb...i can just imagine u sitting at ur desk with big madonna boobs haha!! 

Smiley, ur OH sounds just like mine! I feel bad cos i cant remember the last time he had a long lie! Hes making dinner just now! Ive done 2 washings today tho so at least i can say ive achieved something! 

I am working tomorro and i so cant b bothered! Another backshift! I seem to get all the backshifts! 

I found out tho that my hosp appt is a tuesday which means i get to leave work 3 hours early! Woo hoo! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## avidwriter15

Hey everyone! Got my BFP a few days ago and now I have a digi to prove it!! Thought I would mosey on over here and stop bugging the TTC board with my pg symptoms and tests... how is everyone? 

Due 5/13/12 and no idea of a scan date since we don't usually have one of those planned so far ahead - going on Tuesday to get my bloods and get my ins referral for an OB then once I schedule the appt I might get a scan or just to hear heartbeat since I will be past 5 weeks I am sure by the time it all gets set up... 

Good morning!


----------



## smiley330

Good Monday Morning!!

Avidwriter - CONGRATULATIONS!! :D How are you feeling? 

Certain - Paris??!! How lovely! I really love it there, it's so romantic. Hope you have a great time (work aside) 

Steph - How are you today? how was the backshift? 

kbkb - I did have a guiltlessly lazy weekend, we spent the whole day in our PJ's yesterday (me, OH and DS) it was great. 

Hope everyone has have a nice weekend! x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Avidwriter- huge congratulations! Welcome!! Yaaay!

Smiley - we had a jammie day too yesterday! Love them!

As for my backshift...i maaaaay have phoned in sick! My MIL took brandon and i literally slept all day! So yeh...backshift was fine lol! Im backshift tonight tho...and then in early tomorrow morning! So thats a bit rubbish! But...on holoday for 12 days after that! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

:wave: ladies!

welcome avid writer, how exciting to get your :bfp: from SMEP!! hope all goes well for you now.Feel any nausea yet?

Awww, certain- you pick the best spots!! Been years since I went to Paris! Enjoy your time , hope you get some fun time apart from work!

Smiley - Ah, I didnt bathe until 4 pm yesterday , was ssoooooooooo lazy...it was really relaxing. Looks like you were naughtier :haha:

Steph-wow , 12 days off to look forward to !!! Nice of your MIL to give you some rest too.


----------



## avidwriter15

kbkb said:


> :wave: ladies!
> 
> welcome avid writer, how exciting to get your :bfp: from SMEP!! hope all goes well for you now.Feel any nausea yet?
> 
> .

Thanks! I have been nauseous since 7DPO! How fun!


----------



## kbkb

Where's everyone? 

I seemed to have just popped this week! the bump has really grown....and its no point telling anyone I'm eating too much dessert :rofl: properly showing now!

Felt the first kick in my sleep at 3 am yday...some thing i did baby didnt like or maybe she just wanted to wake up and party! Was nice and solid, I was so pleased :dance: I was wondering when I'd feel it, all the other ladies seem to be feeling kicks all the time!

18 weeks today!! :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :flasher: -from a smelly vegetable (onion), I am an ugly tuber ...........Sweet potato!


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Where's everyone?
> 
> I seemed to have just popped this week! the bump has really grown....and its no point telling anyone I'm eating too much dessert :rofl: properly showing now!
> 
> Felt the first kick in my sleep at 3 am yday...some thing i did baby didnt like or maybe she just wanted to wake up and party! Was nice and solid, I was so pleased :dance: I was wondering when I'd feel it, all the other ladies seem to be feeling kicks all the time!
> 
> 18 weeks today!! :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :flasher: -from a smelly vegetable (onion), I am an ugly tuber ...........Sweet potato!

Hiya!! Oh yay!!! That is wonderful, that point for me seems sooo long away, but it's so amazing!! That'll be it now, being kicked all the time :D

18 weeks!!!! 

I am good, tried a gendermaker test today but it gave me a colour that could be boy or girl. INFURIATING!!! I wasn't going to take it seriously anyway, was just a bit of fun but really?? It couldn't just pick a gender for me!

I am also trying to decorate my lounge, having issues with finding a colour scheme though. So need to pick some cushions first and then go from there, but there are like a million cushions to choose from. 

Otherwise, i'm all fine. Midwife appointment tomorrow! x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Yayy for your appointment, smiley!!!

Which one did you try? the Intelligender? Put up a pic!! Gawd, i'd forgotten about all those POAS tests..I have to do one of those now!

I'm decorating the new place we'll be moving into as well...I'm kind of partial to newsprint cushions and asymmetric ones right now!


----------



## smiley330

It was like the intelligender one but cheaper, it's called gendermaker. Ok, i'll post a pic.... 

It's fun to be able to start the tests, but I do not appreciate paying for a test that tells me it could be either!! That'll teach me!

You sound like you are much better at decorating than I am!! 

x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Ok here it is.

x x x x
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 2









photo3.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 1









photo1.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## steph1505

Morning ladies!! How r we all? 

Smiley - woo hoo on the midwife appt! How exciting to get the ball rolling! Where did u get the gender test from? Id love to try one like that! Maybe it couldnt decide because ur having twins and having one of each! Haha!! Just kidding!! 

Kbkb- aw i loooove sweet potatoes! Yum yum!! That is soooo exciting that u felt baby kick! Its amazing isnt it? I remember the first time i felt brandon kick! Amazing! So did most people not kno u were pregnant? Most people in my work have guessed! Apparently no1 has a tummy bug for as long as ive had haha! 

As for me, well apart from having a sore throat ive not really felt too bad! Not much nausea or anything! But i have spent this morning with my head down the toilet so i guess i just got a few days break! Ah well! At least im on hol now! 

Roll on 12 weeks woooo! Haha! 

I wonder how certain is enjoyin her trip to paris! Lovely! Xxxxx


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Ok here it is.
> 
> x x x x

eeeeeeeeee, isnt that just a teeny bit biased to :pink:???? Or am i seeing things? I like steph's twin theory too :rofl:


----------



## kbkb

QUOTE=steph1505;12689142]Morning ladies!! How r we all? 

Smiley - woo hoo on the midwife appt! How exciting to get the ball rolling! Where did u get the gender test from? Id love to try one like that! Maybe it couldnt decide because ur having twins and having one of each! Haha!! Just kidding!! 

Kbkb- aw i loooove sweet potatoes! Yum yum!! That is soooo exciting that u felt baby kick! Its amazing isnt it? I remember the first time i felt brandon kick! Amazing! So did most people not kno u were pregnant? Most people in my work have guessed! Apparently no1 has a tummy bug for as long as ive had haha! 

As for me, well apart from having a sore throat ive not really felt too bad! Not much nausea or anything! But i have spent this morning with my head down the toilet so i guess i just got a few days break! Ah well! At least im on hol now! 

Roll on 12 weeks woooo! Haha! 

I wonder how certain is enjoyin her trip to paris! Lovely! Xxxxx[/QUOTE]


Many of my colleagues knew already (esp the women), but now there's no hiding it..Many said they would never have guessed because i wasnt showing earlier, so I kept quiet rather than spill the beans ! Now, i seem to have just popped overnight!! It was exciting to feel the :baby: kick..like WHAM.......here you go, Mummy! I love your tummy bug story :haha: surprise I didnt think of this one!:winkwink:

Certain- Yeah ,hope you're having fun!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## smiley330

Oh gosh, I keep having dreams about twins... This makes me feel uneasy!!

I am really worried about having twins, I know it's silly, and if it happened I would obviously cope - but right now it fills me with dread. I might have to book in an early scan soon to see how many are in there...

I dunno, when I look I think it's a bit pink - but then I think it's blue. It's a tough call!! 

Steph - I ordered it off Amazon, dont judge me when you see the price. . . It is fun to do though (assuming it gives you a proper result!!)
Ah was going to say YAY to feeling better, but it was just a YAY for the couple days break. But YAY to being on hol now :D I forget, did you say you were going to find out the sex? 

x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

:wohoo: for your holiday, Steph!!! too bad the nausea is back :nope:

I am so Jealous. 12 WEEKS! how'd you ever wrangle that? hire me????? Please?


----------



## steph1505

Haha!! Ooooops! 12 days i meant im on hol for! Would be great to have 12 weeks holiday wouldnt it haha??

Yeah smiley were gonna find out the sex! Im just too impatient! Lol! That seems so far away tho! End of november til im 20 weeks! 

Lol kbkb - i remember wen i was preg 1st time....i was super skinny and literally over night i ballooned! People couldnt believe it haha! 

I hope im smaller this time than last! I was huuuuuuge!! Haha! 

Xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Bonjour ladies!!

So im back in the UK, now down in Devon for a few days R&R with my parents. Paris was lovely but very tiring, lots of work and it was sooo busy that siteseeing was pretty hard work. We enjoyed it though :)

Lots been happening on here...

kbkb- wow a kick, im soo excited for you, I cannot wait for that to be me! Im amazed you have managed to keep it quiet for so long but its exciting that you have popped out now, im sure everyone is going to look after you now you know :)

Smiley....I think its leaning towards a girl!! but dont worry about the twins, you will cope :) Good luck with the decorating, I cant wait until we can start doing up our own house!

Steph -sorry to hear you are still feeling sick :( :hugs: hope it goes back to being better for you! 

Welcome avidwriter - glad you could join us :) sorry you are feeling ill already, try to take it easy :)

AFM - well according to the scales I have only put on 1.5lb since I got my bfp, however I am getting a fair belly (bump or bloat i dont really know!), I think its just podge though :( cant wait until its a proper bump. I think I am going to have to go shopping for some mat jeans soon though as mine are uncomfy, even with a band between the button :blush: is it really really too soon?? Im feeling much less sick now, only when im hungry so thats good :) also still got really sore bbs but im happy to have some symptoms.
I have my FX that I may be able to hear the hb sometime in the next few days, hope it will reassure me a bit!


----------



## steph1505

Aw certain, glad u managed to squeeze in some sight seeing! At least u can put ur feet up in devon & get in some well earned relaxation! Do uz have much planned? I hope u get to hear the heartbeat very soon! Dont worry if u cant tho, 10 weeks is still early! Just be patient with the doppler and im sure ul hear it!

Ive still got my maternity jeans from last nite but im luckily still managing to button everythin up! I lost weight right before falling pregnant so most of my trousers were a bit big for me! But i think il prob be in maternity jeans in a month or 2! I was 6 months before i needed them last time!

And smiley, i meant to say earlier...i totally know wot u mean about it being twins! I think, especially with a toddler, it must be near impossible to do! People keep sayin to me 'aw maybe its twins' because i have been so much more sick this time round but i just keep reminding myself that every pregnancy is different! Lol!

Xxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Hello and welcome back certain! :flower:

10 weeks is a pretty significant milestone- congrats on getting there safe! :dance:
You need some proper r&r now...I cant do walking all day as we used to earlier when we went on vaca , just tend to tire easily too! put your feet up i say.......I got my maternity pants in week 6 i think...I was super bloated then and suddenly went skinny after the MS hit :haha: i think it was alcohol withdrawal weight loss!!!

How's everyone else?


----------



## CertainTurton

Thanks kbkb - I have had a fairly busy day today but have a nice relaxing day planned tomorrow :) I have now bought some mat jeans...sooo comfy! :) 
And....I have heard the babys heartbeat!!! it was so strong and was just so lovely to hear. It was great for my mum too (she was using the doppler) hearing her grandchild..she said she was amazed how quickly she found it and how strong it was :) she listens to them all the time for work so thats good to know! :happydance:

How are we all?


----------



## avidwriter15

Hey everyone! sounds like everyone on holiday is having fun! - weeks been stressful for me but hanging in there~! Got my bloodwork results today - HCG HIGH!! woohoo! but I have a B deficiency so they have me on liquid B vitamins.. looking for an OB and hope I can find one soon and I can hear/see my little one! By the time I find one and get an appt I should be around 7-8 weeks so I hope I can hear one heck of a heartbeat! then time to rent the doppler!


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!!

I wrote a reply to u all yesterday but obviously never hit 'post'!! Clever of me!

Certain - thats fab u got to hear the heartbeat!! Im so happy for u...and a tad jealous!! Wouldve been really nice for ur mum too! Yaaaay! Do u feel a bit less anxious now? Im desperate to hear the heartbeat! My SIL bought a doppler wen she was preg so im gonna see if she wants go lend me it!

Avidwriter- thats great that ur hcg is high! Yaaaay! How r u feelin these days? Anymore pregnancy symptoms cropping up? 

My sickness is definitely having a few days off which is good...but im now at the stage where il be in the middle of eating my dinner and it all of a sudden makes me feel sick! I did this last time i was pregnant and ive never touched half the foods since! I really hope that doesnt happen again! Il end up with nothing to eat ever haha!

How r we all today? Anyone got anythin exciting planned for the weekend? Its my wee nephews 2ns birthday tomorrow so im gonna spend today wrappin all his presents & then tomorrow weve got his wee party!

Hope u are all good!! 

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## avidwriter15

Actually ended up in the ER yesterday - dr was worried with HCG numbers - and had spotting yesterday... waiting for Monday so I can get another beta to see what we are looking at... right now 50/50..


----------



## steph1505

Aw gosh avid! Really sorry to hear that! I hope everythin turns out ok! I kno a lot of girls who spotted in the 1st trimester and everything was ok! Apparently implantation bleeding that takes a while to come out! 

Please let us kno how u get on! Really hope everythin is ok! Im sure it will all be fine! Positive thinking!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Avidwriter- Got my fx for you...hope the bleeding is only benign -will pray for you...Keep safe and keep us posted :kiss: 

Hope everyone had a restful weekend! I did so much :iron: and :laundry: I think I'm totally feeling the nesting phase!

certain- great that you could hear a heartbeat...another old wives tale for you! A boy's heartbeat sounds like a whistling train and a girl's like a galloping horse....:haha: what's it?

Surprise surprise- Mine sounds like a train!

I had my scan Friday...I could actually see my :baby: face..:cloud9: So bony and skeletal , not got much fat yet :bodyb: , but really cute.. we saw all the bones, body parts and she measured everything. Everything looks in order, and I have been advised I need no more scans until the 9th month...unless I want one :dohh: for fun. I'll get a proper CD next month which i can (finallllyyyy) post!! So OH and I are mostly going to do that optional scan at 6 months!

:wave: smiley and steph- whats the good word?


----------



## steph1505

Morning kbkb!!

Lol nesting already? Haha! I think i was about 36 weeks before i started nesting! Haha!
Im soooo glad ur scan went well! Ur wee bubs will jst spend the rest of the time growing some cute chubby cheeks now! Eek how exciting! So, do u think ur having a boy based on the heartbeat? 

Ive got 8days til my nxt appointment! I still dont have a scan date tho :-( my next appointment is to meet my consultant and discuss birth plans! Lol i feel its rather early to discuss that but oh well! 

Me, OH and LO are jst on the road driving up to Inverness to visit my family! Im soooo gonna go for a sleep! 4 hours car journey...no way im stayin awake! 

Hope everyone is ok! Avid...hope ur appt goes ok today! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning everyone!!!

Avid - I'm really sorry to hear you ended up in A&E, I hope all is ok and will keep everything crossed for good news shortly! As Steph said, I've seen lots of ladies have bleeding in the 1st trimester and all be ok. What a worrying time though :hugs:

kbkb - YAY to nesting!! Haha, my OH is looking forward to my nesting phase again. I was a clean freak for a couple months - which was great for the house!! And yes to the scan!! I bet it was amazing :cloud9: 

Certain - How lovely to be able to hear the HB!! I'm definitely going to get a doppler again this time, I thought I wouldn't but just being able to stop and listen to the heartbeat whenever you want is so nice. 

Steph - Hope you enjoy your trip away! Can you ring your doctor or someone to check that a scan has been sent off for??

AFM - Well I was supposed to have my midwife appointment on thursday, that was a total balls up. But the midwife managed to come out to me on Saturday, which I thought was a nice touch. So got all my papers and my blue file (yay) - and told her I wanted to give birth in the midwife unit again. I also said that I was concerned about this baby being huge (DS was 8lbs 14!!) and she said they'll give me extra growth scans towards the end - hooray!! 

Just got a couple weeks to wait now until my first scan - I can't wait!!!! x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Hey Steph!! Is the MS any better ? :nope: I hope so....I think I am going to have a meat aversion for life after being pregnant...I can eat it now, but I just have a repulsion moment exactly how you said- midway through the meal sometimes.....
I hope it isnt happening too often for you

I dunno about boy. So far, OH and I have been SO mentally prepared for a :pink: bundle, we have not even considered we could have a :blue:! Now we're sort of on the fence...


----------



## kbkb

Wow, smiley-8 lbs 14!!! that is BIG. What is your normal weight? Must be hard to carry at full term no???


----------



## smiley330

My usual weight is around 9 stone! No-one suspected he would be big though cuz my bump was so neat and not at all big.... but sure enough he was just good and hidden inside! That's why i'm so worried this time, I think that if none of them can see that my babies are massive I could easily pop out a 10 pounder!!! He was a couple of days early, but pretty much full term. . . So yeh, they would have let me go 2 weeks overdue if DS wanted to stay put and he would have been even bigger!

x x x x


----------



## kbkb

wow....:haha: Just thinking of the brighter side- Since you're predicted a girl, your odds of a 10 pound :pink: would arguably be lower.
But omg, 10 pounds for a 9 stone base weight is really big...wow, you were right to point your concerns out to the midwife


----------



## smiley330

Haha kbkb, that is right. I think this is giving a girl the upper hand in what I would prefer this time - I would hope that a girl might weigh slightly less. But who knows!

I am glad the midwife took me seriously though, I was half thinking she might just tell me that "it will be fine" and that's all!! x x x


----------



## kbkb

my LO is 237 grams right now.......awwwwwww :cloud9:
Gotta eat up now, bony!!!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Finally got an appointment and an actual doctor's office for 10AM tomorrow and it includes a vaginal sonogram! I am excited, hope everything is ok with my baby. After this sonogram, if everything is ok, I am going to relax and quit thinking about all of the "what ifs" and just enjoy it. 

Although I did finally get morning sickness but it is more of a night sickness and I have had it every night since my first sonogram at 6+3. It's been pretty bad indeed, today it started this morning and I still have it right now.


----------



## kbkb

:wave: -so good to hear from you MustangGirl! I hope the sonogram helps you put your mind at ease !! I am sure things will be just fine!

:dance: for being a raspberry! Bring on the MS :shrug: if that helps you feel better that the LO is here to stay....


----------



## kbkb

I just figured that Baby is measuring large for 18 weeks 2 days when it was measured. 237 gms is the normal measure for 19 weeks...
Go figure :rofl: 

Smiley, I am a 53 kg pipsqueak ( 8.3 stone i think) Now seriously worrying that I am going to have a HUGE baby!

How's everyone??


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Went for my ultrasound and it was weird at first since I had a miscarriage in February I guess they didn't want to spend too much time on me until they found out there was a live baby in there. Didn't do any exam or anything, just straight to the ultrasound room. She did one through the stomach first and immediately saw a baby and heartbeat so then did a vaginal sonogram and totally saw a cute little baby :) They didn't listen to the heartbeat like they did with my last son but all of us saw it and it seemed strong and fast!! I am so happy. Oh and the baby is much bigger than 8+0. She did 3 different measurements and the first was 8+3, second was 8+4, and third was 8+5 and she said that they take an average of the 3 so I guess I am 8+4 but she said she was not changing my due date since it was within 5 days of what it should be, which is April 24th.

So I don't know if I should change my ticker or not... technically I can't be 8+4 because of my last period but if the baby is that big then maybe I should change it?

I don't know, what do you ladies think?

Oh and I will post a picture in a while, laying my baby down for a nap right now.


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!! 

Smiley - cant believe ur ds was so big! My LO was 7lb 5oz, but he was 2 weeks early! Not that it made a difference, got a csection anyway! But i imagine he wouldnt have been too bad to push out! Thats good ur mw took u seriously! Nice to know they listen! And yay on the extra scans...if anythin, thats a nice wee bonus!!

Kbkb- lol i hate those moments of sudden "oh my god what am i eating!!!" I had one last nite while eating the meal that i specially requested my dad to make! Lol that did not go down well!! Haha!

Mustang- great to hear from u! And im so happy for u that ur appointment so well! So glad u got to see ur wee baba!! Cant wait to see the pic!

AFM - ive practically slept the day away today! If i come home from my mum and dads and dont have a scan date thru the door then il ask my consultant at my appointment on tues! But really hope i get a date! I have been feeling much more tired these days!! Ridiculously tired! Is anyone else like that? I dont remember being this way with brandon at all! 

And avid - hope ur ok! Thinkin of u! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

That is fabulous news MustangGirl....must have been so reassuring to hear the heartbeat!! :wohoo: time to celebrate :dance:

Steph-7lb 5oz and 2 weeks early!!! we need to seriously call this the big baby's thread :rofl: I remember feeling absolutely washed out around 10-12 weeks too (puking and no appetite do that to you)..dont worry, sistah, you are NOT alone! So many days, I'd just crash at 6 pm after leaving early from work....This too shall pass! 
These days, I'm feeling a fresh burst of energy..Cleaned the shoe closet yesterday, bought new files and sorted all our papers.:bodyb: man...who'd imagine this was me!


I'm a MANGO! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## smiley330

kbkb - YAY to tha mango!!!! :happydance: Ahh you are tiny, i'm sure your baby is right on track though. I'm sure they even themselves out, unless you are destined to join me in the big baby group!!

Mustang - Great news on the scan. I would just stick with your dates though, scans can be slightly out and if your dates seem pretty reliable. But a few days wont make much difference! Looking forward to seeing a pic.

Steph - Ahh I know how you feel. I have recently got some energy back, but was going to bed SO early. I could still easily sleep for the whole day... but I think i've always been like that, pregnant or not! If you can, then just sleep and enjoy it!

Certain - Hope you are well! :flower:

AFM - symptoms are going a bit, met up with my midwife again yesterday who did bloods etc. Can't believe that's it now until 16 weeks! Still trying to hurry up the days so that my scan comes. But it's my birthday this weekend so we are away on Sat, looking forward to that!! x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Ooooh, a birthday weekend...how nice! hope you're up to something fun! even if its minus the :wine: this time....i cant believe how long I've not used that emoticon. Used to be our fav in the TTC thread, remember girls?

Bloods all normal smiley?


----------



## smiley330

Haha I remember! I might start using it in spirit, if I can't actually have any wine I shall have some on BnB!

Not sure about the bloods, wont get the results back for ages - and I think they'll only call me if something is wrong. If not i'll just get the results at the next midwife appointment at 16 weeks. x x x


----------



## steph1505

The big baby thread!! Haha!! Let's not jinx it now kbkb!! 

How we all doin today? 

Smiley - very nice that it's ur birthday weekend! Lol it was my wee bros 18th yesterday so we all had a wee drink to celebrate...except me of course! That's good ur symptoms are starting to fade! Can't wait for mine to disappear too!! How r u getting on at work now? No more sick days lol?! My midwives seem to be so far behind ures! I dnt get my bloods done til next week and il be just about 11 weeks! 

Kbkb - lol wot u like? Ur OH must be lovin this new organised u!! I can't wait to get like that!! Don't worry about ur wee baby being too big! I'm sure, as smiley says, they all even out! How's ur wee bump doin? Getting bigger?! 

AFM - we told a lot of my family last nite that we are pregnant! I won't see a lot of them until Christmas so we thought we would tell them now! Hugs all round obviously! But apart from that, don't really have much to report! 

Smiley - quick question but wen r u tellin ur DS that a wee baby is on the way? I don't know how to approach it with DS! Don't know when to tell him! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yes, i'm going to prove the "second babies are always bigger" theory wrong!!

Steph - We have started introducing that there will be a baby about, mostly cuz i've been clearing out his toys and keeping some for "baby". He loves babies but there's no way he'd understand the whole, baby in the tummy or have a clue what a brother or sister is yet!! So I think when I start showing properly then we'll start getting him used to it more. He'll be able to see a bump and hopefully associate it with a baby in there! 

That's the rough plan anyway! how old is your DS? x x x


----------



## QPP

Hi guys, 

I have been very quiet lately! I am just soo tired! Work is very busy during the day and i have been crashing out when I get home. 

Certain, so pleased that you heard the heartbeat. Good luck for your scan.

Smiley, happy birthday! Enjoy your weekend break.

I was at my pilates class last night and when i had to lie on my front- it hurt my bbs and I thought yay I am pregnant! Cant wait till my scan next week!

Have a good rest of the week everyone


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Ladies,

well im not so sure about this being a big baby thread...sounds ouchy to me :haha:

QPP - glad to hear from you - Its weird when you get excited about the bad symptoms but i know exactly what you mean :)

Steph - how fantastic that you have been able to tell people :) Its a lovely feeling isnt it...I cant wait to announce it! Keep resting up and hope you start to feel better soon!

Smiley - wooo love birthday weekends!! enjoy!! Glad your midwife app went well- i know it feels like ages away doesnt it? hopefully it will come quickly! I never heard back about my bloods, guessing they were all ok! 

Kbkb - WOOOO Mango!!! I love mangos, bought some yesterday :) how exciting! love the fact you are nesting a bit with all of your tidying :)

AFM - Well after the excitement of hearing the hb on monday I borrowed my friends doppler today, but couldnt find it this eve :( im sure all is fine but its a bit sad, really hope I will find it again soon :) Also I didnt mention before but when I was in Devon I also had my urine checked and it had glucose in it which apparently means i may have a 'leaky' kidney, its no problem now but they will keep an eye on my sugar levels later on. A lot of my symtoms are fading now - getting less tired and no more nausea (yey!!) just sooo impatient for my scan!


----------



## steph1505

smiley330 said:


> Yes, i'm going to prove the "second babies are always bigger" theory wrong!!
> 
> Steph - We have started introducing that there will be a baby about, mostly cuz i've been clearing out his toys and keeping some for "baby". He loves babies but there's no way he'd understand the whole, baby in the tummy or have a clue what a brother or sister is yet!! So I think when I start showing properly then we'll start getting him used to it more. He'll be able to see a bump and hopefully associate it with a baby in there!
> 
> That's the rough plan anyway! how old is your DS? x x x

He's just turned 2 so he too doesnt really understand the idea of a brother or sister either! I think when I start to show, wel start to introduce the idea! Prob just the same as u! I think I mite buy him a wee book about it, he loves books so I think that be an effective way of explaining it all! 

Xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Hey QPP!! Sorry uv been so tired! I know the feeling though! Lol I luv how sore boobies excite u!! My OH is loving my big boobs these days! I hate them!! 

Certain - don't worry abt not findin the hb! Ur baby still has bplenty of places to hide!! I don't really no much about 'leaky kidney'... but hopefully it doesn't cause any problems for u in later pregnancy! I've never heard of it before! Xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Steph, well that may have been doctor slang as it was my mum (GP) who did the test. It just that the kidney doesnt quite cope with the extra glucose in a preggy persons body :) nothing to worry about really :)


----------



## steph1505

Lol away I see!! Aw that's good then!! It really must be great having ur mum as a GP! My mum is a nurse so I'm constantly on the phone to her asking her ridiculous questions lol! But it's great that ur mum has access to all those tests and dopplers!!

So r u home now or r u still enjoying ur holiday? Xxxx


----------



## steph1505

Ooooh!! I'm a prune today!! That's Brandons favourite food!! Lol! Xxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Yayyy for being a prune, Steph!

Certain- Its great you found the HB with your mum...Nearly @ 12 weeks arent we? That is super...

the bump has absolutely popped this last week..omg, I am huge


----------



## steph1505

Aaaw are u??? Thats so cute!! 

Im now wearing my maternity jeans!! Bliss! They r sooo comfy!!

I cant wait to get my bump! Altho...i hope im not as big as last time haha!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hey,

How are we all? Has anyone heard from Avid? hope all is ok!

Steph- aww a prune! how exciting, they have been some of my fav fruits too recently :blush: Its nice having some one to ask isnt it? but my mum can be a bit 'pull yourself together' as well :) she also keeps saying its fine to have the occasional glass of wine :haha: some doctors! No i came back to work on Tues last week, horrid to be back but just counting the months until i leave!

kbkb - yes im 12 weeks tomorrow, so very excited..annoying to have to wait an extra week for the scan tho! How exciting about your bump...any pics!?! when is your 20 week scan?

AFM - :happydance: we found the hb yesterday!! so happy!! good and strong, im so pleased DH could hear it too this time. Ive recorded it on my phone now so i can hear it whenever...hehe. Were off to my uncles wedding tomorrow so will take the doppler and hopefully show my sister too. 
Me and my boss had the Mat leave chat this morn (not offical with HR yet) as she has to apply for some more funding and advertise my job. we will need to over lap for at least 2 weeks so i can train them...madness :)


----------



## steph1505

Hello eveyone!!

Certain - cant believe uz r having the mat leave talk already! Ive been sitting trying to work out when i.want to stop! So, did uz agree when u will start ur maternity leave? Thats sooo cool uv recorded the hb on ur phone! I might figure out how to do that! Haha!

Havent heard from avid! Really hope shes ok! 

AFM - well, im in a bit of a huff at the moment! When brandon was 6 months, OH's cousin and his wife had a wee boy, so we boxed up lots of brandons clothes and sent them to them but asked them please keep them as we would one day want them back! Well, they announced today that they are 9 weks pregnant and that they 'know' they are having another boy and will be keeping brandons clothes for this baby! Em....no uz wont! I wanted those clothes back to sell so that whatever money we got back we would use to buy this baby clothes! They know we are expecting! 

Do you think im being unreasonable in asking for these clothes back? I havent seen hem yet as we are hp in inverness! Xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Sorry about that last post...im just a bit hormonal!! Xxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

I know it's mad to be talking about it now but we have to get funding and retrain etc. I think at the mo I will leave 2 weeks before my due day, does that sound reasonable?

Ooo steph I think that's awful, esp if you had agreed you would have them back. I think you should ask for them, or the money you would have got for them! :hugs: now take a deep breath and relax :)


----------



## steph1505

Last time i planned on leaving 2 weeks before i was due but ended up moving it forward because i was so tired! My job involves me being on my feet all day! Lucky i did tho cos i ended up goin into labour 2 weeks early! But yeah, im gonna aim for 2 weeks before my due date and i can move it forward if i need to!

Ive spoke to the girl and she says shes gonna us them back! So thats made me relax loads now! I cant believe how angry i was earlier over some clothes! Just shows wot hormones can do! Eek! Haha! Gonna go for a bath and soak all my troubles away haha!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hey girls!

How's your weekends going?

Certain - So pleased you are getting to hear the HB so often! It's amazing isn't it. What doppler do you have? I'm trying to work out which one to get this time. I rented one last time and can't remember what it was!

Steph - How are you feeling now? I can totally understand you asking for the clothes back. Especially as you had said this is what you wanted when you first gave them to them. Glad all is sorted though!

Re: maternity leave, I left 4 weeks before my due date last time. I will probably do the same again this time. I just loved having those last few weeks to get all sorted before DS arrived. I was also absolutely shattered and couldnt wait to leave... in fact, if I could leave earlier this time I would. But it is nice to have as much time as possible off once baby is born as well!

I went out last night for a meal with lots of people for my birthday, it was great fun. A little hectic, and didn't manage to speak to everyone properly but it's so nice to see everyone. 

OH and I are off in a couple hours for our weekend away as well, can't wait. DS will be having a sleep over at the grandparents (one night with each set) - he loves them so will have a great time! We also went to Cotswold yesterday with him, ahhh I love it there :D

Birthday is on Monday - Not sure how excited I am about officially being another year older but hey ho. 

Oh Steph - I was going to say, great idea about the books! DS absolutely loves his books so that will be an excellent plan to introduce the whole baby thing in a few months!! 

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Ooh smiley!! Sounds like use had a lovely time already!! Hope ur weekend away is faaaab!! Were just back from a meal out to celebrate my bros birthday! Was yum! Were heading home tomorro! Back to reality after that...back to work on Monday!! Yawn! 

I think I will stop as soon as possible this time! Il try and use up lots of holidays before my mat leave starts! The good thing is that while were on maternity leave, the new financial year will begin which means lots more holiday entitlement! Woooo!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!! Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Woo!!!! Ive got my scan date!

29h of Sept at 10:10am!!

Im soooo excited!!!

Xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Smiley....i was wondering...are u taking ur DS to ur scan? We dont know whether to take LO or not!

Hope ur all having a lovely weekend!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning!

Steph - YAY!!! Scan date through!! That's great, it's so exciting getting that letter isn't it. I can't wait for mine, though now I keep thinking that I should have told them they are wrong with their dates, I know i'm not going to be able to see as much if it was a couple weeks later. Oh well! 

We aren't going to take DS, our hospital has a policy of no children allowed - i'm sure we'd be able to take him if we needed to but it will just be easier if we get someone to have him for a couple of hours. 

x x x x


----------



## QPP

Steph, so pleased you have your scan date. Not too long now to wait.

I have mine tomorrow!! I think it will be a sleepless night tonight for me!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## smiley330

QPP - Good luck for tomorrow! Hope you also get some lovely pics you can share with us :winkwink: x x x


----------



## kbkb

Happy Birthdaaaaaaaaaaay Smiley :kiss:! Sorry I'm a day late, was [email protected] work yesterday. How was your day?


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Happy Birthdaaaaaaaaaaay Smiley :kiss:! Sorry I'm a day late, was [email protected] work yesterday. How was your day?

Thank you! Day was lovely thanks, have been spoilt :D Ate far too much junk (Over compensating for not having alcohol!) but yeh, was a great long weekend!

x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Ladies,

HAPPY BIRTHDAY smiley :) glad to hear you got spoilt rotten! I have been using the hi bebe doppler, but im not sure how much it costs as im borrowing it from a friend :) The baby seems to keep hiding at the mo, was right down by my hb yesterday so was tricky to hear it - must admit i started to get a little worried but must try to remember not to panic! :blush:

QPP- how did the scan go?? any piccies!?

Steph - great news re scan, were all close together :) I cant wait for mine...sooo impatient :haha: I have now told my boss I am leaving 4 weeks before my due date, that gives me more time to train without worrying I will leave the new person too early...just hope i dont get too bored! 

kbkb - hows things with you?? whens your next scan? are you finding out the sex?


----------



## steph1505

Hiiii ladies!! Im in such a good mood! Woo!

QPP- Good luck with ur scan tomorro! Cant wait to see ur pics! Eek! 

Certain - ive heard that doppler is really good! Lol these babies are really good at hiding arent they? Its so easy to start panicking but just try not to! I remember with brandon, one minute i could hear hi. Clearly and then a minute later he would just disappear and im be left like "eemmm...where'd my baby go??'

Smiley - glad u had a wonderful weekend!! Yum yum! Nice to know u were spoiled rotten! I know wot u mean about takin DS to scan...i never even thought that the hosp mite not allow it! Il need to phone and check! 

AFM - well...ive felt not too bad the past two days! Ive felt a bit sick but no where near as bad as I had been! So thats good! Im still majorly sleepy but i can deal with that! Ive just been so excited since i got my scan date! I had my appt today to get my bloods etc done! Can i ask, have any of ur midwives asked u if u suffer at the hand of domestic violence? I was asked today!! She asked my OH to step outside and she said it was a routine question to ask bcos apparently domestic violence rises through out pregnancy! I nearly fell off my chair!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Thanks Certain! 

Steph - haha, yep my midwife had to ask me as well. I remember being asked when I was preg with ds aswell. They gave me a leaflet and just said they had to - didn't really seem to be asking me too seriously tho, especially this time as midwife was at my house and OH was here! 

I got a call from the Docs today to say that my wee sample showed I have a water infection so have now got antibiotics for this. I'm a bit concerned as I know water infections can be dangerous for baby in pregnancy and I have absolutely no symptoms, so could have had this for ages without knowing?! I hope my little squiggle is ok in there?! 

Also told I'm not immune to rubella.... Again!

x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

hey Smiley-glad you had a lovely birthday! Dont worry- sure the water infection will be fine....I had a UTI for the last whole month and doc just diagnosed it and treated it with some external pessaries.Very annoying. But he did say baby will be fine!! hahaha....i love that....asking you if you had domestic violence in front of OH..poor man, must have felt like an ogre!

Certain- Congratulations,ms. past 12 weeks!!! OH and I convinced we want the surprise at birth....we are staying team yellow.Not finding out the sex

Steph- haha, are you sure you're not a victim? just kidddingggggg...:haha: But girls seriously, imagine the trauma of so many women who do suffer . it's just too awful to even contemplate..

I am at the HALFWAY MARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm a cantaloupe!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :headspin:


----------



## steph1505

Kbkb- halfwaaaaaay!!! Thats amazing!! Thats such a big milestone!! Wooo! And a cantaloupe seems so big all of a sudden!! Wow!! Have u been feeling anymore wee kicks or elbows?? 

Lol and they dont ask u abt the domestic violence in front of ur OH incase ur so scared of him that u lie! They asked him to step out the room so they could ask me! I started laughin when she asked, purely becos my OH is soooo quiet and wouldnt say boo to a fly, so the thought of anyone thinking he was capable of that...i found funny! But i kno, must be awful for the poor women who do suffer!

Smiley - i wouldnt worry about the water infection...im sure ur wee squiggle is doing just fine! Did u not say u didnt have many symptoms when u were pregnant with ur ds? Maybe ur just one of those lucky girls!! Im so jealous! I didnt even know that infections were harmful to baby!!

QPP - good luck for ur scan today! So excited to hear how it went!!

Certain - ur 12 weeks! Woooow! Do u class urself as 2nd trimester now? Eeeek how exciting!! How r u feeling these days? 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Ooooh! Im a lime today!! That seems huuuuuge! Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning!

kbkb - HALF WAY!!!!??? That is amazing, and now into the big items of food!! :dance:

Steph - A lime?? That is huge! I thought my olive was big! 

Thanks girls. Yeh I keep getting told that you need to be careful with infections in pregnancy as can harm baby?! I don't know how or why though?

Looking forward to a scan update today from QPP! :D

x x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

LIME is BIG , Steph! Yayyyyyyyyy for you :wohoo: weeks 10-12 I'd say are big milestones. Hurrah for getting there! Yeah, baby wakes up at 3 pm and loves music...is really quiet when we play anything classical or soothing. I get kicks pretty regularly -especially after some sugar.

QPP- let us know! we're all scan junkies here :haha:


----------



## CertainTurton

Afternoon :)

wow kbkb half way!! soo exciting! fair enough about staying team yellow, you are very strong - I cant wait to know. I have a feeling its a boy though :)

steph - a lime is great!! I was very excited when i became a lime! Glad to hear you are starting to feel better :) im sure it will improve from now on. wow cant believe the midwife, I didnt get asked that! (almost makes me feel left out :haha:)

Smiely - sorry to hear you have to have antibiotics - but good thing the caught it and its prob good you didnt have symptoms - they are horrid!! I had a positive glucose urine screen the other day but apparently its not too much to worry about :)

AFM, im starting to get my energy back-wooop! I think im poss also starting get a bit of a bump..what do you think? according to the scales ive still only put on 1lb....

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/belly002.jpg


----------



## kbkb

hahaha, you're in great shape still Certain :winkwink: 
I must post a pic of mine...I'm POPPING !!!!!


----------



## steph1505

Kbkb - thats so cute ur wee baby loves music! I remember Brandon used to kick after id had sugar tko! If ever i was feelin lonely, id have a wee sherbet sweetie and id get some kicks! 

Certain - u have such a nice tummy! I took a pic of my wee bump yesterday but i wont b posting it! My stomachs ruined cos of stretchmarks and c-section scar! But id say my tummys prob about the same size as ures! Ooooh how exciting! 

Smiley - i was a prune last week and thought that was big but a lime seems really big! I kno compared to a 8lb baby its still got a lot of growin but i just cant believe its the same size as a lime!

Cant wait to see ur pic kbkb!! Xxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

yes please do kbkb :) im actually very excited about getting a bump...make it very real :)


----------



## smiley330

Oooh yay!! I love bump pics!!

Certain yours looks like mine does at the moment - though I have a suspicion mine is svery much all bloat and yours looks like an actual baby bump! cute!!

I kept a bump blog from when I was preg with DS - my first picture was taken at 21 weeks though and the bump was teeny!! I have a feeling I am going to be HUGE this time, but i'm looking forward to comparing when I get to 21 weeks + :D

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

I wish i had kept a bump blog! I took a pic at 20 weeks and then another at 36 weeks! I was huge last time so im hoping im smaller this time! I put on almost 4 stone last time! That better not happen again haha!! Thank god i lost it all again!

I wanna hear from QPP!! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha I also put on A LOT of weight last time, but I think it all went to my face!!!

QPP - Where are you? Hope the scan went well hun :flower:

Hows everyone else today?

I'm good! I'm looking forward to next week and the nice influx of scan's we have got coming up!! I can't get enough of scan pics! Can you all ask for a "nub" picture as well so I can put my nub expertise to the test! I imagine they will look at you blankly - haha!

TOO EXCITING!!

:kiss: x x x x x


----------



## QPP

Hi, 

All is good!! The hospital was very thorough yesterday at the scan and it took like an hour...external.../internal and then had to wait for the blood results for downs. It was amazing seeing the baby. My friend had told me to drink a hot chocolate before the scan so that it moves around alot - and it worked! It was very active!

Although I don't want to know the sex I was looking... the Dr said it was way to early to see anything. Next scan is at 22 Weeks.

I dont know how to download the picture. Will try and work it out when i have a quiet moment at work x


----------



## steph1505

Aww soooo glad it went well QPP!! Uv got me all excited for mine now!! Eeeek! Cant beleve were all gettin to that stage now! Woo hoo!

Smiley - il def ask for a nub shot! Whether or not they give me one is another question haha!

Next week is definitely an exciting week on the SMEP thread!! Woo! Certain is first...then, r u the tuesday? Im a week today! 

Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yay!! QPP, so glad all went well. That's amazing they took all that time and were so thorough. I'm sure I can only remember being in for my scan for about 10 minutes last time!! I hope it's longer this time. 

Looking forward to seeing a pic if you get the chance!

Steph - Yep, i'm on tuesday - Eeeeekk! Haha, i'm gonna ask for a nub shot as well, but am prepared for them to dismiss it as some ridiculous theory!!

x x x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Oh, and i'm a prune!!!! Woohoo!!! (I don't really like prunes, but will make an exception for this week)

:happydance:


----------



## steph1505

Congrats on the prunage smiley!! Woooo! I was thinking ur scan people might give u another scan at 12 weeks! How good would that be? I would chance it! Haha!

Hows u and everyone else today?

Im feelin pretty sick today...which is rubbish cos i thot my ms was goin away! Ive had 3 really good days so maybe my sick days are gonna start being few and far between! Im also starting to get the horrible headaches! Grr! Im really tryin to not complain much...i must be driving my OH crazy! Just glad im not workin today!!

Hows eveyone else? Anyone got any excting plans for the weekend?

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

That is what i'm really hoping for! As long as my dates are accurate (which they are!) then i'll only be 10+4 on Tuesday, which surely, is too early to be doing the nuchal scan and taking the measurments etc?? I don't know, but another scan a couple of week later would be amazing! :D

I'm good today, I ordered a doppler yesterday so I am hoping it's at home when I finish work! Cant wait to try it out!

Ah no, sorry about the sickness coming back. Hopefully it is only going to be the odd day here and there instead of full on sickness again. Not too much longer and the glorious 2nd tri beckons! :flower:

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Yeh it probably would be too early for the nuchal scan wouldnt it? Oooh yay! I think they probably will offer u another one!

Aww...i want a doppler! Wot one did u order? My SIL gave me her doppler from her pregnancy but it says it wont pick up anythin til about 24 weeks! So it must be a rubbish one! I should still give it a try tho i suppose!

Aw i cant wait for 2nd tri! I remember feeling amazing in my 2nd tri last time! Do u count it from 12 weeks? I just cant wait for it not to be a big secret anymore! I dont kno if ul experience the same as me...but soooo many people ask me when im having another one! Its as if, the minute they hit 18 months everyone expects u to get pregnant again! Lol so i cant wait to say to people "april" whenever they ask! Xxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hellooo,

Such an exciting week next week!

QPP - Soooo pleased to hear it all went well, makes me even more impatient for mine, as if that was even possible!! Any pics?! :) 

Smiley - eeek how exciting about the doppler - fx it arrives soon! Also really hope you can get another scan. Im sure 10+4 is too early for the measurements!

Steph, sorry to hear the nausea is back :( :hugs: hope you can take it easy a bit! I can recommend the doppler i have, its called hibebe - great stuff! found it really quickly yesterday and LO is def kicking it when it moves! :haha: I would like to say 2nd tri is after 12 weeks - makes me feel happy! :)


----------



## smiley330

I ordered an Angelsounds one this time, but last time I had a Hibebe one the same as Certain - I found that worked great. But I rented it, and it's much cheaper to buy one off Amazon because i'll definitly have it for more than 2 months! I'll let you know if it's any good though :D

Yeh I agree, 2nd tri is after 12 weeks! 

Yep a lot of people know I'm pregnant, for that simple reason that everyone always asked and I am a terrible liar!! So as soon as I was preg and people asked I couldn't hide it. I am looking forward to putting a scan pic on facebook though.... I didnt do any kind of big announcement with DS, so will be nice to do it this time! 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Oooh facebook! We should all add each other!! 

I cant wait to put my scan pic on facebook either! Lol i have just been lying to everyone, il feel bad wen we do tell people and they'll all kno i lied to them haha! I think most people suspect with me but it will be nice to confirm their suspicions! Yeah let me kno how the doppler is! I couldnt even tell u the make of my SIL's!

Certain - helloooo! Thats so cute ur baby kicks the doppler haha! Its like "yes mum, leave me alone" haha! I remember i used to sat and tap brandon and he would always turn his back on my hand as if he was in a huff wih me haha! 

I say 12 weeks is 2nd tri too! Ooooh! Hows 2nd tri treatin u certain?? Hehe!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh yes we should! I am friends with a couple people from BnB on facebook and it's so nice to be able to put a face to the name :D if anyone wants to join fb forces pm me your name and I'll add you. I'm just very cautious about using my actual name on here as I'm paranoid someone I know will come on here and see me..... Ha, I don't know why!! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Oooh! Im gonna PM u!! I love putting faces to names! Makes the person seem more real! And we can see each others pregnancy announcements! Wooo!

Ive got a wee nite in to myself 2nite! OH has taken LO over to see his mum, so im havin my friend up and were gettin an indian takeaway! We got a menu thru the door the other day and its all ive been able to think about! Haha! Sickness or no sickness...i will enjoy my korma!! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

:D

I have also got a night in to myself this evening, I plan on having a bubble bath, eating chocolate and watching lots of good TV that I have Sky+'ed. 

Have a great weekend ladies x x x


----------



## steph1505

Smiley...ur wee boy is actually soooo cute!!!! Just had to say that! Hes adorable!!

Well u enjoy ur nite in! A bubble bath sounds like a good plan! 

Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha, I was just about to say the same thing about your son!! He is tooooo CUTE!!! 

Just got time to have a little nose at your pics now :blush: 

x x x x


----------



## TrAyBaby

woooooo thanks for sharing the link Certain, im at work right now but i'll be back

im so frikin happy i cant stop smiling eeeeeeeeeeeeeek :happydance:


----------



## steph1505

Lol smiley - hes a wee poser! My son i mean haha!!

Ooooh do we have a new bfp??? Yay traybaby!!

Welcome and a huuuuge congratulations to u!!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

TrAyBaby said:


> woooooo thanks for sharing the link Certain, im at work right now but i'll be back
> 
> im so frikin happy i cant stop smiling eeeeeeeeeeeeeek :happydance:

Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 



steph1505 said:


> Lol smiley - hes a wee poser! My son i mean haha!!

Haha, he really is gorgeous! My DS hates the camera, all the happy pics of him I have i've had to catch him doing things. If I just pull out the camera and say smile he'll pull out a frown that could kill!!! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Haha smiley my wee boy used to be the exact same! Would run away screaming "nooooo"! But now he just stands and says "cheeeeese!" U just gotta break em! Haha! Wear him down! Lol!

Im up for work :-( i hate working weekends! Especially at 8am haha!

Hope uz all have a lovely day! Xxxxxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey everybody thanks for all your well wishes. Just a quick wee history of me. I was pregnant in March this year but unfortunately it was ectopic so I was treated with a nasty methotrexate injection. Because it stripped my body of all natural folic i was told that i had to wait for 3 months till the injection worked its way out my body & my folic built up. So we waited (longest 3 months ever!!!) in July we ttc and was BFN. Then i read about SMEP on here and so tried it on my 2nd cycle ttc and got my BFP, but sadly that ended in an early miscarriage at 5 weeks. So my doctor told me to wait one cycle before ttc but i didnt (oops my bad :winkwink:) So when i stopped bleeding from the m/c we tried SMEP again and a few days ago i got my BFP :happydance:. I had a blood test done on wednesday at 11 dpo and my hcg was at 22. I had a 2nd set of blood work done on friday to check to see that they are doubling but because of the weekend and the holiday monday here i wont get the results till tuesday aaaaaarrrrrrrrggghh:wacko: so needless to say it will be a long weekend. Still i am pregnant and i couldnt be happier eeeeeeekk. I have a few friends that are thinking about maybe starting to try for families soon and i'll be telling them about SMEP. It totally works.

Thanks for reading my story x


----------



## smiley330

TrAyBaby - Wow, you have had a tough journey. Sorry to hear about your losses. :hugs: I'm so pleased smep worked for you this month!! I'm sure your results will be perfect, will you get a call on Tuesday with them?! x

Well I had a lovely evening in to myself. Don't get me wrong, I love my OH - but I do also love the peace of a house to myself whilst DS is sleeping! :haha:

Steph - hope your day goes fast, I used to work weekends and I hated it!! 

I did get my doppler yesterday - HOORAY!! but couldn't for the life of me find the HB. I'm not in panic mode.... just yet..... So will give it another couple tries! Ugh, I really wanted to hear it last night!!

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey!

Traybaby - congrats again! So sorry to hear abt ur losses! Wishing u a happy and healthy 9 months!

Smiley - glad u enjoyed ur peace and quiet! It is nice! Ooh thats good ur doppler arrived! Dont b panicking! Apparently most midwives dont hear the hb til 16weeks! Only 2 days til ur scan!

AFM - ive had a horrible weekend...brandon was admitted to hospital yesterday, he was vomitting had a really high temperature and was really listless so we got taken up in ambulance! Hes back home now and still vomitting but his temp is down! Hes just lying sleeping beside me just now! Dont think ive ever been so scared in my life! But at least hes home! Having to give him 2ml of water in a syringe cos he cant even keep water down! Poor wee lamb!! 

But i hope uv all had a good weekend! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh no steph! How worrying for you!! I hope he gets better quickly, glad he's home though :hugs:

x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Afternoon girlies!

Well I have been playing scientist today - haha. I tried the red cabbage gender test, has anyone else done this?? My OH is convinced there is not a test in the world that can predict the gender based on your wee, the jury is out for me until we find out - i'm remaining open minded. (whilst still knowing everything has a 50/50 chance!) It's just so much fun trying!

Anyway, I did it and by the results it says girl. So i'm just trying to see if I can persuade any of you to do it so we can compare :D

I also tried to the test with water, and another with vinegar - just to see what the diff results look like. I have pics as well.... Soooo anyone care to join me in cabbage madness?

x x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Il def do some of the tests next week smiley so we can compare results! 

Lookin forward to comparing scan pics as well!

I seen ur thread in 1st tri, i get wot u mean about people wanting u to have a girl! Becos we already have a boy, everyone just expects that this will be a girl! It doesnt work like that!! U actually have 55% chance its a boy and 45% a girl! 

I feel exactly the same as u...would love a wee girl to see what its like but i already know that me and OH produce fantastic wee boys so why wouldnt i want another one? Im genuinely not bothered at all!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yay! Thanks Steph - I look forward to your cabbage results! I had a look at a thread where someone had posted a poll to see if it was correct for them, and the results were bang on 50/50 - haha! I'll post the pics I took in a bit.

Yeh, it was really getting to me earlier - I feel much better now (after having ranted!) but it's still frustrating that people are so quick to say they hope it's a girl, or like you said - assume you're hoping for a girl because we already have a boy, I have absolutely no preference!

I was even saying to OH that I didn't want to find out at the scan anymore (completely throwing my toys out the pram) because I was worried people wouldn't be as excited at the birth if they knew we were having a boy.... But I do feel calmer now, I know people will be excited just wish they'd stop saying they're hoping for a girl! Ugh!

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

I will join you in cabbagness - how does it work? I cant wait to find out. I dont mind either but have a strong feeling its a boy :)

Steph - so sorry to hear about Brandon :( hope he recovers soon the poor thing!! And how scary for you :hugs:

Smiley - really dont worry about the hb - I still sometimes cant find mine, he (she?!) likes to hide :) this morn he was def moving around and kicking the doppler :haha: love it!! 

Just really counting the hours until 1.45pm tomorrow....eeeek. Will put up pics asap! been feelin quite tired again this weekend, just cleaned the house then napped this afternoon - bliss. DH is making a roast now - so lucky :)


----------



## smiley330

Oh certain I'm so excited for your scan tomorrow!! I willbe counting down the hours for pics :D 

Ok so to do the cabbage test you need to:

- Cut up half a cabbage and boil it for about 10 mins in just enough water to cover it. 
- then strain the water into a clear cup (it will be dark purple in colour)
- mix equal parts cabbage water to pee (doesn't matter how much you use, just as long as it's roughly equal parts)
- if the mixture turns bright pink/red then it's a boy
- if it turns purple (or stays roughly same) it's a girl

Easy! :haha: x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Thanks certain! It really was so scary! Hes slept all day today...his temp keeps going up and down and he is constantly throwing up! Just wish there was something i could do! He wont keep calpol down or anythin so weve had to give him half a milileter every 10 mins til hes finished the wee syringe!

Anyhooz...im very excited to see ur scan pics tomorro! I hope it all goes really well! Il check tomorro for a wee update from u! 

Smiley - il def do the cabbage test! Will buy some next time out at the shops! Xxxxx


----------



## kbkb

:wave: ladies....

Sorry i have been MIA...Soooooooooo pooped!
We're doing up our new house to move into later this year (i'm hoping November) and the to-do list just keeps growing! I am so tired, i actually looked forward to Monday Morning.........

Steph- I feel so bad about Brandon, hope the poor little man is better! :nope: how is the MS?
Smiley-Hope u had a lovely bubbly bath and relaxing weekend-yay for being a prune!!!!!!!!!! I love the cabbage test.....i'm so dying to do these tests..i just totally forget about it once i go home and get into 'we have to do up the place before 3rd trimester begins" mode....

Certain- Welcome to 2nd trimester! its the best!!!
Traybaby-Welcome! sorry you had such a rough ride :hugs: can only get better!!!!


----------



## smiley330

Morning Ladies, 

Steph - how is Brandon?? Hope he is feeling a bit better??

Certain - SCAN TODAY!!!! :happydance:

kbkb - Oooh, moving house! Exciting! I can understand wanting to get as much done beore 3rd tri - but it is still exhausting isn't it? It will be worth it though when you can move in and put your feet up in your nice new home!

Here are the pics from the cabbage test. The first is with water - so just the same, the second is with vinegar - and the last is my actual test. The glass on the left in each one is just normal cabbage water for comparison each time :D (i'm thorough!)

Hope everyone has a lovely day. What an exciting week!!

x x x x x x x
 



Attached Files:







water.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 0









vingegar.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 0









mine.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kbkb

Wow, Smiley it did stay more or less the same huh? :pink: bump!!!!!!!!!!!

Yayyyyyyy :wohoo:for certain's scan!


----------



## smiley330

Yep, the cabbages have spoken and are saying girl. Most of the tests I have done are saying girl actually - which means I am fully expecting for this to be a boy :haha:

x x x x


----------



## kbkb

:haha: indeed!

Man, my back is killing me...and the heartburn :grr: nonstop since the last 2 weeks...sorry I'm being such a Monday gripemaster...i really hope the new house is worth it!!


----------



## TrAyBaby

just wanted to wish Certain good luck today with your scan x


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> :haha: indeed!
> 
> Man, my back is killing me...and the heartburn :grr: nonstop since the last 2 weeks...sorry I'm being such a Monday gripemaster...i really hope the new house is worth it!!

It will be worth it!!! It's just a lot of hard work leading up to it, but you'll be so pleased when it's done :D

x x x


----------



## kbkb

awwwww :hugs: to you smiley.....You're so sweet!


----------



## QPP

Good luck Certain for your scan....

Smiley- wow the results of the cabbage test is wicked. it will be so interesting to see if its right!

kbkb- good luck with all the house stuff. we are now looking to move - i cant really be bothered and I am only in the early stages!


----------



## CertainTurton

Awww ladies I am in LOVE!! please meet my little one....

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/13_weeks-5.jpg

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/13_weeks-2.jpg

It was waving at us too:

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/13_weeks-3.jpg


----------



## smiley330

Oh my gosh, Certain! Those are the clearest CUTEST scan pics I've seen!! Especially for 12 weeks - Amazing :D 

Awwwww!! I've been waiting for your post all day, so pleased all went well - I bet you are over the moon right now! x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaw certain!!! No wonder u r in love!! Look at how cute ur wee baby is!!! Aww im sooo happy for u!!

So glad it all went well!!  so happy for u!!

Xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Smiley, wot times ur scan 2moro? Xxxxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

aw wow Certain what ace pics, very cute x

Goodluck with your scan tomorrow Smiley x


----------



## kbkb

WOW certain :cloud9: that is a beautiful photo!!!! Awwwwwwwww.....so thrilled for you!!! :dance:

that looks very much like a BOY skull shape to me...Any thoughts , smiley? Good luck for your scan!!!


----------



## smiley330

Thanks girls! My scan is at 10am - woohoo not long to go!!

Yeh there's no nub to see in certains scan pics but I'd guess boy by the skull! :D 

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Ooooh! 2 hours to go!! Im soooo excited for u! I need to read up on the skull and nub theory....

Wots everyone up to 2day? Im still off work looking after brandon! Hes a lot more like his old self thankfully, but id rather jst keep a wee eye on him til i kno for sure hes all better! Hes eating again anf keeping it down so im happy with that!! Sorry...i kno thats not really pregnancy related but its all ive got to talk about just now lol!

Kbkb - i never even mentioned ur house moving yest, apologies! Thats really exciting! I remember doing up our flat while i was pregnant...it is exhausting but soooo worth it! Me and OH are looking to move, we only have 2 bedroom, gonna b needing 3 haha! Do uz have a lot of work to do?

Hope u all have a lovely day! Cant wait to see ur piccies smiley! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

smiley eeeeeeeeeeek not long now. Are you gonna post the scan pics?

Steph im really happy that your wee boy is starting to feel better, that must be a whole load of stress lifted off of you.

AFM- today i finally get the results of my 2nd beta that i got on fri at 13dpo, because of the weekend and holiday monday here i've had to wait till today. Anyway on wed at 11dpo hcg was 22. FXed they have doubled. I took a digital again this morning and its jumped to pregnant 2-3 weeks so they def are increasing. If the numbers double its a good sign that i dont have another ectopic.


----------



## kbkb

Hello Steph!! sooo glad Brandon is better!! awful being :sick:

they say a rounded skull is more boy....a flatter forehead and a sharp chin are more girl-thats the crux of the skull and nub theory...you shd be able to google it!:shrug:
So you have experience doing this while preggers!! I salute you for wanting to do it again! our wardrobes are up....but we're running around to supervise what we want in the kitchen, the drawing room sofa needs to be bought, curtains, cushions aaaaaaaaah. really overwhelming. but i do hope its all worth it :dohh:

Smiley- waiting for youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## steph1505

Traybaby - got my fingers crossed for ur results! Let us kno...altho its looking good!! Yeah im a lot less stressed now, thankfully! 

Kbkb - yup...been there haha! We moved into our flat and THAT nite conceived Brandon haha!! So i was stripping wallpaper, painting, putting up shelves and constantly shopping throughout my pregnancy! I think this time wel move into a place that doesnt need too much work! Altho, im thinking this baby will prob have been born by the time we move! My car is paid off in 10 months and that would be a good few extra pennies to spend on he house! 

AFM - i realised this morning that due to Brandon bein unwell, i totally forgot fo take my folic acid over he entire weekend! I really hope I havent done any damage to baby!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

I have just read up on the skull theory...and i agree with everyone else...i say certains havin a boy!! Oooooh! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

OH MY GOSH, I AM IN LOVE!!!! :cloud9:

Scan was amazing, was brilliant to be able to see Squiggle for the first time!! They have moved my date by 2 days, not sure if that's accurate but i'll go with it. (Need to change my ticker) - So i'm 10w6days today!! YAYYY!!! 

As I suspected it was just a bit to early to do the nuchal measurements so i've got to go back in a week or so to do that. :happydance: So happy about getting to see bub again!!!

I have got a couple pics, but they're not that great - i'll post them in a moment!:flower:

Feel so much better after seeing the little heartbeat and him/her bouncing around :D :D :D :D

OH is convinced he saw boy bits, I tried to tell him all girls and boys have the same bits at the stage but he's not listening! Haha, I think he's rooting for another boy!

Ahhhh i'm just so relieved everything looks as it should :cloud9: 

TrAyBaby - Good luck for your results today, i'm sure if the digital has clicked over to 2-3 then evrything is doubling as it should - but it will be great to get that reassurance! 

x x x x x


----------



## TrAyBaby

just got my results from friday hcg 70 :happydance::happydance::happydance: so they went from 22 on 11dpo to 70 on 13dpo. Im so happy. Have an appointment with my doctor in a weeks time. She has me booked in for a scan a 7.5 weeks but she is going to try to pull it forward to 6 weeks eeeeeeeeeek

Smiey so chuffed it all went so well today, cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## smiley330

TrAyBaby - That's great news!! Not long to wait at all now until your first scan!!

Ok, attached are the pics of our beautiful Squiggle :D x x x
 



Attached Files:







Squiggle 003.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1









Squiggle 004.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CertainTurton

Yey Im so happy for everyone :)

Smiley - sooo pleased your scan went well :) Its soo cute, Ites great you get to have another one soon! 

TrAy - wooooop :happydance: great news!

I have a feeling its a boy so i really hope you girls are right!! I have now announced it on facebook and showing off my pics to colleagues - I love it!!

Steph -glad to hear Brandon is recovering, poor mite! dont worry about the folic, im sure a couple of days wont matter, and its most important in the 1st few weeks e.g. 1-5 i think :)


----------



## smiley330

Steph - So pleased to hear Brandon is feeling better and is keeping food down!! 

Oh I wouldn't worry about the folic acid too much, the odd couple of days is not going to do any harm. Some people don't even take it at all!! :hugs:

Certain, are you going to find out if you're having a girl or boy? I can't remember what you said?!


x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Yeah we are going to find out :) Im asking for ideas in 1st tri too.


----------



## TrAyBaby

aw smiley they are wonderful pics, bet you have a massive smile on you right now x


----------



## steph1505

Awww certain!! Ur wee squiggle is sooooo cute!! So glad it went well!! And yaaaay that u get another scan in a weeks time!! Wish my doc had got my dates wrong haha!! Aww that's sooo cute!! Eek!!! Lol do u still think it's a girl? My OH is convinced were having a boy and I have no gut instinct at all!! Ooooh I'm sooo happy for u!!! 

And traybaby - that's fab u got ur results back and they're all good!! Woo hoo!! 

Sounds like it's been a good day for all!! I'm sooo happy!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Aw smiley!! Just seen u announced on Facebook!! Yaaaay! I can't wait to do the same on Thursday! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Thanks hun! I was gonna wait until the next scan to do the official announcement as it wasnt the proper 12 week one today, but I couldn't hold it in any longer!! It's so nice that so many people are happy for us and take the time to say congrats! 

I can't wait for you to post your announcement :D 

Oh gosh, I keep changing my mind as to what I think - I now really think boy! I'm useless at this :D oh is so sure we're having another boy and his confidence in his prediction is rubbing off on me!

x x x x x

P.s you totally said certain on your last post but I'm taking it u meant me? The rest of the post i think is to me? Haha, I could be way off tho, baby brain is kicking in big time!!


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> Yeah we are going to find out :) Im asking for ideas in 1st tri too.

I saw your post there, I've put in my guess! I'm glad you're finding out, so exciting!! x x x x


----------



## steph1505

smiley330 said:


> P.s you totally said certain on your last post but I'm taking it u meant me? The rest of the post i think is to me? Haha, I could be way off tho, baby brain is kicking in big time!!

haha its not ur baby brain...its mine!! I was clearly far too excited wen i was writing it!! 

I was gonna try guess based on the skull theory but as im a beginner il wait til ur next scan!! All the comments on ur facebook are lovely! Everyone is so pleased for u! Its so nice that other people can share ur happiness...i kno thats cheesy but so true!! 

I'll have an announcement up by about half ten on thursday!! I'll be waaaay to excited haha!! Xxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Hey All!! :howdy: looks like everyone's had a super exciting day

Traybaby- :happydance: for you! Looks like this LO is one strong grower :bodyb: in there, great news :wohoo:

Certain- I know you and OH wanted a boy...it looks like you may have what you both wanted. Really exciting! Cant wait for you to confirm it 

Smiley- OMG! those pics are so cute ...does it feel like a boy?? If you ask me the forehead is a bit flatter and the nub (if it is that) is almost parallel, so I'm leaning towards girl....even the chin seems more girly. my vote is :pink:!!!

Steph- Worry not, chiquita!! Some women have healthy babies eating Mcdonalds and macaroni...whats no folic acid for 2 days ? :haha: don't kill yourself with guilt! Very glad Brandon's feeling better. I dont know how i'd cope with MS and a sick child.:juggle: Attagirl!!!! You deserve a medal

AFM- my butt is like completely frozen these days! I find it very hard to get up.Doing pre natal pilates and gym etc but I have been told the pelvic muscles are expanding and this kind of freezing is very common. :hissy:
I am :sleep: a lot these days, feel very tired by 8 pm! Doesnt help that work is only piling up and I'm leaving office later n later :gun:
So much for being a good natured mum :haha:!!! I'm going to have a howler at the rate at which I crib!


----------



## smiley330

Morning!

kbkb - To be honest I really don't know what it feels like :haha: I've been trying to guess based on the pic, but I can't!! I'm not sure if that is the nub, or is it? But even if it is it's too early I think to say if it's flat cuz it can rise up. Oh I hope the next scan gives us some more clues!! I've been comparing the pics to the ones of DS and that's not giving much away either :dohh:

Ah tiredness is a killer isn't it, sounds like you are doing a lot though - with leaving work late and doing stuff for the new house, I don't blame you being in bed early!! :hugs:

Steph - Haha, ok - that's good. Its a little reassuring that my baby brain wasn't that wrong! What time is your scan on Thursday? I can't wait to hear about it / see the pics!! 

Hows everyone else? Hope you're all having a lovely week so far! x x x x


----------



## kbkb

I'd say smiley- if its not really comparable to DS, maybe you have a DD coming!!!! hope you get some more clues from later scans


----------



## smiley330

Me too!! I have decided to book a 16 week gender scan though - i'm too impatient to wait now. Going to book it for 4th November - so 5 weeks to go!!

We haven't decided if we're going to tell everyone when we know yet, we might just keep it to ourselves :D 

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Ooo smiley, where are you getting the 16 week one done? is it expensive? Im dreading my 7 week wait for our 20 week scan!


----------



## smiley330

Hi Certain - I'm going to go to babybond, the one in Milton Keynes is closest to me but they have them all over the place so i'm sure there'll be one close to you. It's £79 - which is not cheap, but it's not as expenisve as other places! A few people I know have been there and have only said good things :D x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hy ladies!! How r u all?

Aw smiley, a gender scan!! How exciting!! My SIL used babybond wen she was pregnant and she said she would definitely use them again! The one in glasgow uses a huuuge screen...hopefully the milton keynes one is the same! Novemeber really isnt far away! All the shops have haloween stuff in...and ul only need to wait a few more days after halloween! Thats a good way to think of it!

Kbkb - make sure ur takin it easy! Dont b puttin work in front of ur health! Just make sure u get plenty of rest! U dnt wanna tire urself out too early!! Thats wot third tri is for haha!! Lol and thanks for sayin i deserve a medal...tbh, i totally forgot i was pregnant those last few days! At the hosp, OH realised I hadnt eaten in abt 12 hours...i never even realised! And my OH took time off work too! We both work in the same place so they have been really good abt it!

AFM - im officially 12 weeks today! Woo hoo! My scan is at 10 past 10 tomorro morning!! I will need to wait til im home to put the pics up...i dnt kno how to do it from my phone lol!! But il let uz know how it goes! Im soooo excited! I just really hope everythin is ok!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

That is a good way of looking at it :D hopefully it'll fly by!!

Ahhh good luck for your scan tomorrow, I'm sure everything is absolutely fine! Not long to go and you'll be telling us how amazing it was!! :flower:

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hehe!! I kno!! Im like a wee kid on christmas eve! One more sleep! One more sleep!! Haha!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

It is like christmas eve!! I couldn't sleep most of the night before mine - a mixture of excitement and worry! I'm going to be refreshing my user cp alllll morning waiting for your update :D

Ooh ooh ooh - JUST found bubs heartbeat!!! :cloud9: Yaaaaaayy!! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaaaw did u?? Aaaw yaaaay!! Hiiii squiggle!! Thats so sweet! I still havent tried out the doppler SIL gave me...il maybe try it next week at some point!! 

I think il be like that tonight...altho i toss&turn most nites anyway these days!! Haha!! I promise to have an update by half 11...i need to get bloodwork done so id imagine it'll b longer than the average appt! 

Xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Steph- yey scan tomorrow!!! How exciting!! Keep us updated 

smiley- eeeeek it's a lovely sound isn't it?  great stuff! There is a babybond in Cambridge but I think I should prob just stick out the 6.5 weeks until my 20 week one really :-(


----------



## smiley330

Ah Certain - 6.5 weeks! Is that all?! That's not long to wait for the big 20 week scan is it! I spose, when you put it like that you may as well stick it out just a bit longer and save your pennies! 

Oh yeh, finally hearing the heartbeat is amazing. I could listen to it all night!!

Steph - deffo try your doppler out when u get a chance! Ok, 11.30 I will be sitting and waiting :D

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Oh my god certain!! Cant beleve u only have 6.5 weeks til ur 20 weeks! Thats unreal!! Wow!! 

We did a 4D scan at 26 weeks with Brandon & I think wel do the same this time round!! But that seems sooooo far away!! Lol wot we like? Were constantly looking forward to the next thing!! 

Im off to my bed now ladies! Gonna try get a good sleep so i dnt feel too sick tomorrow!! 

Niiiitey nite! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Good luck on the scan, Steph!!! Sooooooo exciting :dance: Keep us posted!!
Congrats on plumhood! 

Certain- WOW, you're marching into 2nd tri...scan not too far off

Smiley- Yeaaah for the private scan! I guess it would be fun to keep the secret of the baby's sex :pink: or :blue: just to yourself and let people guess...:haha: 

My LO has become one heck of a kicker :bodyb: Last night i counted 14 kicks in a row :saywhat: I bet GIRL!!! a boy is bound to be lazier :rofl:


----------



## smiley330

Steph - Woohoo!! Scan day!!!!

kbkb - Haha, I wonder if you are having a girl! You have thought girl most of the way through haven't you? I need to see your scan pics!!!

Yeh I think we will probably keep it to ourselves, we just wont tell anyone we went for the private scan so no-one asks - then we'll say they couldn't tell us at the 20 week one or something. I think telling everyone if you've had a baby girl or boy is a nice part of the birth announcement - so even if we want to know, it would be nice to keep that a surprise for everyone else!

I dunno, we'll see if we last that long not saying anything!

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Goooood mooooorning!!! Wooooo im excited!!!!

Smiley - did u trll ppl last time u were having a boy? I was too excited to not tell people! Lol i always say im gonna keep it a secret but i get too excited! I said i was gonna keep it a secret when i went into labour...but nope!! Haha!

Kbkb- thats great ur gettin sooo many kicks!! Lol boys r lazy haha!! Id get 1 kick every so often with Brandon! 

Hope everyone has a great day! Speak to uz sooooooon!! Hehehehehehe!!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

eeeek so excited for you steph!! Keep us updated!!

kbkb- aww bless, I cant wait to feel kicks, when did yours start? I have to admit as i was falling asleep last night I did wonder if I felt a flutter...is it waaaay to early?

Smiley - you must be sooo strong to keep it a secret, I know I couldnt do it :haha:

AFM - I am really struggling to sleep at the moment. I am falling asleep by 9pm but then wake around 5am and cant get back to sleep even though i need to :( I look and feel so tired :( Got a busy day today as im testing participants...hope they are easy!
Im also a little concerned i may have a UTI starting, may try to nick a testing stick from the ward where i test :)


----------



## smiley330

Well we weren't supposed to be finding out with DS, but when we went to the scan it was so obvious he was a he!! We did tell people what we saw and what we thought, but no-one really believed us - so it wasn't really like telling everyone that we'd found out. And even though we did know, we couldn't be 100% sure that's what we were looking at :D


x x x


----------



## kbkb

:wave: all!
Smiley- Yes i know...I am so rubbish at uploading stuff. I do apologize. have a terrible home PC..i know not an excuse. I promise I'll surprise you positively
Certain- could well be you're feeling flutters...I felt them vaguely from roughly 15 weeks. Proper kicks at 18 weeks! It is a funny feeling...but really exciting! like proper proof of a little yowler in there...You're ok even if you have the UTI, dont worry...you can easily take care of it in second trimester. 
steph- did you say boys are kickers :haha: i'm sure not as much as this drama queen is kicking me! :dance: its your scan day :dance:!!!


----------



## smiley330

Hey Certain - Don't worry about the UTI. That's what i've just finished my antibiotics for, they'll give you some safe to take and it'll clear it up quick sharp!! Haha, yes - get a testing strip and check if you can! (That's got to be a perk of your job!)

Ooooh flutters?? How exciting! I didn't feel a single thing until 19 weeks when I got a solid boot!! I hope I get to feel flutters this time :D

kbkb - Haha, nope, that's no excuse! I hope you do get a chance to put them up :D If you post scan pics after your baby is born that will not count though!

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaaaaaahhh!!!! I looooove my wee baby!!! 

Wot a day! The baby wasnt cooperating at all so she stopped the scan and sent me round to the clinic for the bloodwork and to meet my consultant! Its been such a good day! The consultant said im allowed to try for a VBAC!!! Yaaaay! Then went back round for the second scan and the baby was much more well behaved! We got a pic so i shall add that wen i get home! Eeeek!

But i have a wee healthy baby inside me! And im due 11th april! Aw i am soooo happy! Soo so so so happy!

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ahhhh yay!! I'm so glad it all went well, so happy for you!! That's great you can try for the vbac as well :D

:wohoo: :wohoo: :dance: :dance:

x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Eeeek Steph i've just seen your announcement :D - post your picture on here! I totally think girl for you!! :flower:

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Im not home yet so i cant upload it!! I dont think there is a way to do it on my phone!! Im at MIL's house!! Aaaah! I really wanna upload it! It will def be up by 2nite! Aw do u?? I totally dnt have a clue...looking at the baby on the screen, i would say girl...it looked sooo much more defined than wot brandon did! But the picture didnt really show that! I just dont kno...i dnt have a gut feeling! My next scan is on 17th of november, then i get another one on 1st of march!

Im gonna go back and read the past few posts cos im being quite selfish and not even replying to anyone else!!

How r u today smiley?? Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Hi everyone!!

Kbkb - ur so funny!! Get the pics up!! We wanna see! Smileys dying for some nub predicitions haha!! We all know ur addicted smiley!! Glad ur gettin lots of kicks tho!! Yaaaay!! Hows the bump progressing??

Certain - thats a wee shame about the UTI but like the others have said, no big deal! Just get some antibiotics down u and ul be all good!  it could well be wee flutters u are feeling! I first felt something at 18 weeks...and it was a very definite thump...i think i put most fluttery feelings down to wind haha!! How exciting for u!! Aaaaw! I hope u start to get more sleep soon! Is there something in particar keeping u up? I am the opposite to u...i cant seem to fall asleep until well after midnite...and am back up at half 7 with brandon! I am a walking zombie lol! 

AFM - well, very exciting day obv! Im so pleased all is well...and im over the moon im allowed to try a VBAC...i didnt think i would be! Would love to experience it naturally...so im gonna make sure i do everything i can to keep it that way! Just wondering....does anyone else have heartburn? I seem to be geting it quite a lot...but that was never something i had 1st time round until i was well into the third tri!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh 17th November, is that your 20 week one? That will come around quickly!! 
What's the one on the 1st for? Always nice to get another chance to see your baby though :D

Yep, I really think girl. I'm sure I can see the nub and it's down! And the skull goes with what they say for girls. . . just need someone else to confirm my suspicions! :winkwink:

So have you told work and everyone now?? I'm debating when to tell my work! Possibly on Monday?!

Haha, you're allowed to be selfish on scan day :D

x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Steph - sooo pleased to hear all was well :) I even managed to sneak 10mins during testing to come on here and check around midday..hehe. cant wait to see your pics! Its also great news re VBAC! :happydance: 

Smiley - I think you may have a new addiction to gender guessing :haha: hope you are right! All my work knows now and i am going to see HR tomorrow to double check maternity etc - soooo exciting. Im sure its fine to tell them now!

My UTI symptoms have faded a bit so will wait and see. I really hope the flutter is the baby, it didnt really feel like gas so we will see :) cant wait for a thump!
Something I havent yet mentioned is that I also went to see an obstetrician on Monday and have been put on baby aspirin due to my previous history of Lupus (although has been dormant for a while). Has anyone else been on this? They also are deciding at the mo if I can have a natural labour and I may have to have a C section - not sure when we find out. Also awaiting our downs test results...how long do they normally take?

Avid - hope all is well?? 

SAD UPDATE - I looked up Peckles as we hadnt heard for a while and saw she had an mc so will now take her off the list :( :hugs: hope she has lots of success conceiving again.


----------



## smiley330

Ah no, that is a sad update - sorry to hear that :hugs: to Peckles. x 

Yep, I definitely have a problem with gender guessing!! Hehe! I would really like a special gift or something so that I could always tell for sure! Oh I read another thread about gender guessing yesterday to do with veins in your eyes... This can tell u what I are having!! If anyone wants to know, let me know - otherwise I will leave u alone and keep crazy methods to myself :D 

From what I remember I think you should get the downs risk result about a week after the scan?! I don't know much about baby aspirin, only that my friend was told to take it as she kept having miscarriages and all it needed was a dose of baby aspirin a day! Amazing! Do you think you'll need a c-sect? Are you hoping to not have one?

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Certain - im sorry if i seem stupid here but what is lupus? I havent been on baby asprin before so i xant really offer much advice! Why would u not be able to try for a natural labour? Sorry for all the questions! I could answer all the questions under the sun about csections lol! Hopefully they'll let u try labour naturally but if not, dont b too disheartened...as long as u get baby in the end, who cared eh? A lot of people tried to make me feel less of a mum because i had a section, but a mum does whatd best for baby...

Sorry for that wee rant there!! 

The downs results take a few weeks...i was told that today! How long have u been waiting? 

Thats so sad about peckles...its so hard to express how sorry u are for someone whos experienced a loss! I hope avidwriter is ok too! And mustang! Not heard from either in a while...

Xxxxxx 

Im abt to put laptop on and get the pic uploaded! Xxx


----------



## steph1505

Smiley....share this new gender theory!! Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Bloody hell my laptop is slow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steph1505

Ok ladies....my god I need a new laptop!! Took aaaaages to load up the internet for some reason!

Anyway here is the picture of wee jellybean!! :cloud9:

xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0266.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## smiley330

Oh I hate it when some people say that having a c-section means you are less of a mum type thing!! Who cares how baby arrives, as long as they arrive safely??!! Grrrr, things like this do wind me up. As do a lot of other things you never thought people would judge you for when u become a mum. I swear some mums drive me MAD!!! 

Ok so the vein eye theory goes like this:

If you look in the white of your eyes, below the iris (you need to get a good looking up angle in the mirror) you will see two veins shaped like fish hooks at about 5 and 7 o'clock. (there are most likely lots of other veins as well, but it's these 2 ones that count!) if they are in your right eye it means you are haveing a girl, left eye means boy. If they are in both it either means twins or if you definitely know you aren't having twins then the right eye over rules - so it means girl. 

Yep, I know crazy!! But iridologists swear by it, and it has shown to be correct for quite a few people on the thread!! 

x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Steph - your jellybean is tooooooo cute!!! 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hhhmmm...i think i have them in both eyes! Not 100% sure tho! Il check during the day tomorro wen its lighter!!

In answer to ur earlier questions...i need to get a scan at 34 weeks to check that my placenta isnt lying on my scar! Apparently its quite dangerous if it is...i dunno lol! But hey, another chance for a scan, im not gonna turn that down!! And my hospital do a 19 week scan now...it was 20 wen we had brandon...so yeah, my scan is a week earlier than i thought!!

Lol its ridiculous what people judge u on isnt it? I got major judgemental looks today when i told a midwife that i only breastfed brandon for 4 days! Gosh if looks could kill!

Soooo...what do ur veins say about ur bambino?? Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ah that makes sense, yeh it is good to get an extra scan tho! Oh 19 weeks is good - less waiting :D and I noticed you are exactly a week ahead of me now! 

My veins are in the right eye - so another result for the girl camp. I'm still clueless tho as to what I actually think. If this is a boy I will know that not a single old wives tale can be trusted :haha: I'm hoping for a nice clear nub shot at my next scan, that's the only thing that seems to have some reliable science behind it! OH is absolutely convinced it's a boy! 

Oh yeah, i only breastfed for a couple weeks and the looks I got when I had to tell the midwives I'd stopped!! As if I'd completely given up on my childs life! I do plan on trying breastfeeding again this time, but if I do carry on I'd never make anyone else feel bad about not doing it! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Well...I dunno about all these old wives tales anymore! The chinese gender predictor says Im gonna have a boy...but when I calculated for Brandon...it said he would be a girl! I just dont really have any gut feelings...Im swaying a tiny bit towards a girl but I dont know! My OH is also absolutely convinced were having another boy!! At the end of the day...we both know we produce some pretty handsome men...so another one isnt a bad thing haha!!

There is a big debate in the first tri thread just now about csections...its getting pretty heated! I wanna just write..."sorry, who actually cares how anyone else has their baby??? Each to their own!!" It really winds me up cos of all the comments I got! I dont know about breastfeeding this time...Brandon ended up dehydrated last time at 3 days old because I wasnt doing it right, so that makes me anxious about trying again! It was a midwife who actually recommended I switch to formula! Its ridiculous the looks you get though!!

Oooh I am exactly a week ahead of u!! How exciting!! My due date is 11th of April so is ures the 18th?? Eeek how exciting!! Were u early/late/on time last time?? xxxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

:flower: Girls, I am feeling so left out! You ladies have been chatting up a storm :haha:

Ok, first of all, what is a VBAC and a lupus? Sorry, i am feeling like a major ignoramus :)
I am firmly in Smiley's club- becoming a compulsive scan predictor!:nope: though i really cant call myself an expert :shrug:
I am totally addicted...Come on to the 2nd tri forum smiley- there's one prediction asked for a day (at least). Ok, I promise to have mine up this weekend and you girls can refuse to speak to me monday if i dont! How's that for performance pressure :winkwink:

I saw the iris theory as well yesterday! it was so funny- I spent like 10 minutes in my office bathroom trying to locate if for myself ( but obviously failed)....Going to try and rope in OH now, he is going to be super amused.

Wow, I'm so glad you girls are not judgemental about people's birthing, childcare etc choices....the Feb mummies group I am on is very like "its my privilege and joy to be a mother and I will kill myself to do it". some of them refused medication at birth, and spent 30-40 hours in labour.....I mean to each her own, but this kind of totalitarianism scares me a bit :brat: You do what you can to the best of your abilities, but honestly- if you fall short/ body doesnt live up to it/think otherwise -its wrong to blame! You only wish your child well at the end of the day ...

Steph- that is a BEAUTIFUL :cloud9: scan!!! I am thinking :pink: too! But i agree, your boy is so handsome, wouldnt hurt to have another of those lady killers in the family. I am the QUEEN of heartburn :nope: Anything remotely spicy and I'm in misery..I have had awful heartburn since week 14-15 i think..Just trying bland food, smaller meals, lots of lemon in warm water and coconut water -generally a combination of these works for me. But I still have bad days



So sad to hear about peckles :friends:...and a prayer for mustang, hoping all's well.


----------



## steph1505

Morning kbkb - how r u today?

A VBAC is a vaginal birth after csection! I had an emergency c section with Brandon and I wasnt sure if they would let me try do it naturally but they were so supportive & said they would need to monitor me a lot more throughout pregnancy and labour! I even get a wee extra scan!! So im just gonna try make sure it all goes to plan this time!! I planned a waterbirth last time with just gas and air...and ended up induced with all the drugs under the sun & then a csection! But by that point id been at it for 46 hours so i really didnt care how the baby got here...just wanted him here lol!

Thats why i get so annoyed at women who judge other womens prererences for birth etc! Well, people who judge mothers on any of their choices really...its not fair to do so...especially a first time mum! Theres things i did first time that i wont b doing this time, because ive learned! Oh im getting into a big rant! It just winds me up!

Lol i really need to practice more with my gender guessing! I wish there could be a test that was definite!!

Aw heartburn is a total pain...literally haha!! I seem to get it anytime i eat! I like the lemon in water idea...il try that 2nite! Ive been avoiding all spicy foods...which are my faaaavourite!

Lol yeah if we dont see scan pics by monday morning...thats it!! Ur out the group haha!! As if!! 

I got my OH to look ay my eyes this morning and his reply was "theres too many fish hooks....i cant say for definite that u have them at 5 and 7" lol useless haha!! He thinks im mad!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha kbkb - it is so addictive guessing isn't it!! I have branched over to 2nd tri every now and then, I think you guessed on one I had.... I got it wrong though!! It's a great time killer :D

Ah i'm so glad you saw this thread as well about the eyes!! I'm not too sure my veins aren't from wearing contacts to be honest, but i'll go with it for now. 

Oh dear, that sounds just like the kind of mums I try to avoid personally. I'm all for the each to their own thing, but when others don't think the same it gets to me. It is scary totalitarianism!! But I think as long as you know you are doing the best you can, then stuff what anyone else thinks!

Woohoo!!! Looking forward to seeing your scan pics :happydance: That's it now, totally pressured into putting them on that you can't not do it now!

Steph - Yep, my due date is the 18th, Unless they change it again at the next scan?! I was a few days early last time, i'm sort of hoping for the same this time - OH's birthday is on the 14th, not sure if I want to avoid that or for them to share it! :D You said you were induced last time, so you were overdue?

Oh and my new living room furniture arrived this morning!!! WOOP! I'm far more excited than I should be about a new sideboard and tv unit :blush:

Hope you all have a lovely day! x x x x


----------



## kbkb

:wave: TGIF!!!!
ah, i feel so first time mum - Thank you for educating me, Steph! 46 hours in labour? Are you kidding me. You're my hero!!! Who would ever blame you for taking drugs or opting for C-Sec. Its awesome they're letting you try a vaginal birth. Hurrah :dance: for the extra scan. If you dont mind my asking, is it hard to recover from a C-Sec? esp weight loss?
Smiley- Yes, I promise I'll have my pics up even if i have to photograph them from my silly 14th century phone! I am feeling the heat :winkwink: you wont believe this- there are some women who say ' i had a C-Sec, i failed my baby' ...i mean that is scary....isnt it? Ok, stopping the rant now. 
Wont it be cool to have your OH and LO on the same birthday? We have everything in feb! my bday, OH's bday and our anniversary Feb 7 is my due date....well, we may just have the LO as our 5th wedding anniversary present! what a boring rest of the year :rofl: we had vowed not to have a Feb LO!!!! and here we are.


Have a super friday ladies!!!!!!!yay for the weekend :wohoo: I am so READY for it!


----------



## steph1505

Oooh new furniture!! I totally share ur excitment!! I love things like that!! 

Lol i want my LO to arrive on the 14th but for a very silly reason....my birthday is 15/05...brandons is 18/08...so id love it if LO's was 14/04!! But thats a silly reason and i doubt it'll happen! Been told i prob wont b allowed to go over my due date! I think it would be sweet for ur OH and LO to share a birthday!! 

Nah, Brandon was 2 weeks early...my waters broke wen i was lyin in bed one night but after 30 odd hours of contracting...i wasnt 1cm dialated! Oooh i was gutted wen she said that! So they took me into hosp and induced me! 

Wot does eveyone have planned for today? Im back at work tomorro...yawn! So just gonna have a wee relaxed day with brandon lol!.

Xxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Oh and smiley- i totally get your excitement over new sideboard and TV unit....I was in raptures over silly cushions last week. :haha:


----------



## steph1505

Aww kbkb - thats tooooo cute that ur LO is due on ur anniversary!! Aaaw! Haha...ur february sure sounds busy...and its the shortest month haha!!!

Tbh...i didnt find the recovery too bad! I had to stay in hospital for 4 days...my scar got infected! But as long as i took the pain killers regularly, it wasnt too bad! I obv dont know what recovery from a natural birth is like but i wouldnt have said my recovery was too bad! The day after i got out of hosp, i was out pushing the pram! Weight loss wise...i put on 4st and tbh...it took me the best part of teo years to loose it...but i couldve tried harder! I lost most of it in the first few months...it just seemed to be that last stone i struggled with! 

But i wouldnt worry abt anyhing like that...u go to the gym dont u? Im starting back this week! Im gonna make sure i dont make the same mistake as last time! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha Steph - My birthday is the 19/09 and OH's is 14/04 - DS didnt follow our pattern though so ruined that one! :haha:

Oh really 2 weeks early?! Ah I hope it all goes a lot more smoothly this time for you hun!

kbkb - That is crazy, some women are crazy!! (there, i've said it - haha) haha, yes - the rest of the year will be boring - but what a month February is going to be!! 

I have no plans for today, I'm off work and DS is with OH's mum - so I might just sit and stare at my beautiful new furntirue!! I need to move loads of crap out the way so I can get it in the right places, but it's all too heavy for me so I can't do anything - Boooo! 

x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Wow, that is a pretty decent record, steph! dont be hard on yourself...Yes, I do go to the gym and have started some nice swiss ball pelvic exercise to help with labour...Lets see, I hope for the best! 

enjoy your lazy day with brandon!!!!!


----------



## kbkb

It isnt the best situation!!! I know i am nuts, but i didnt will it this way!

How does it help that i get ONE present for-
1. Valentine's day
2.Anniversary
3. Birthday????


totally my OH's doing :rofl: -the tightwad! I am threatening him now - we laugh about this all the time. I want a really expensive 'push present'- i just learnt that it is what a woman is gifted for 'pushing' out the baby. :haha: what a concept! Gotta love it..


----------



## smiley330

Steph - Your recovery sounds fab! It'll be interesting to see how recovery from a natural birth goes in comparison!

I had absolutely no complications with my labour, no stitches, needed no drugs etc and I swear it took me aaaggggeessss to feel normal afterwards!!! I don't think people are told enough about the recovery after birth. I think I was niave though, and just expected to be hopping and dancing around straight after having him :dohh:

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning ladies,

Oh my what a lot of chatter has been going on...I may not be able to keep up with it all :) apologies if i miss something!

Also sorry for being vague about things! So Lupus is also known as S.L.E and is an autoimmune disease that I was diagnosed with when i was 18. It basically is a form of arthirtis but affects the white blood cells and sometimes clotting. It goes in flares, so sometimes im fine for months then get a bad spell. But you can 'grow out' of it and I am now 25 and the last yr has had no symptoms or positive blood results :happydance: however to be safe they have put me on the aspirin to make sure i get no clots in the placenta etc.
There are 2 reasons why I may have to have a Csection - one is that I have a recurrent slipped disc and nerve damage at the bottom of my back, so i get sciatica etc, the other more important reason is that I have something called a Chiari, which is in my brain (not serious) but means that when I ummm strain (TMI on toilet or when coughing) I feel like I will pass out and get dizzy, so obviously they are worried with pushing in real labor. So as you can see, im not really straight forward.

I also get annoyed with people judging and im so glad all you girls and amazingly supportive. Although I would have loved to have a natral labor, if i cant then I dont mind a Csection, and I wont feel like ive failed. Its important to get the baby out safely.


----------



## CertainTurton

kbkb - ooo mean OH - def get 3 pressies this year :) My bday is the 10/4 so if my LO is 10 days late it may be on my bday!! eeek.

Steph - your labor sounds hard, well done you!! your recovery is inspiring as well, good to know it doesnt take too long! 

Smiley - I love new furniture too, me and DH are thinking of doing a little bit of baby shopping this weekend, I am soooo excited! Im v.jealous of your day off - got a mad day at work :(


----------



## steph1505

Haha smiley!! My OH ruined our wee pattern...hes 10/05 but i figure it would still be cool if me and my babies had it haha!! Gosh, ur actual birth sounds really good! I do agree tho that people paint the recovery as ridiculously easy if u do it naturally! I mean, it didnt hurt wen i sat down...or burned wen i pee'd which ive heard is quite common! I think the recovery of a csection can be more limiting as u cant drive for 6 weeks and things like that...but ur stomach is no where as delicate as 'down there' so id imagine there is still a lot to recover from!! 

But i guess, u never ever know how its gonna turn out so theres no point worrying about it just now!! Easier said than done!! 

Kbkb...i hope its a bloody big present u get for all those days rolled into one!! Haha!! And i have never heard of a pushing present...u may have just got my OH into trouble haha!! My OH is hilarious, hes not the most romantic of men so i didnt expect anything! His mum had picked out this beautiful ornament of a mum and dad holding their new baby and when she showed him it he said "i think shed appreciate a dvd more than an ornament" haha god bless him!! 

Lol smiley...dont u be rearranging ur living room today...ur pregnant dont u kno  u should just put ur feet up today!! I waa gonna spend today doing the ironing...but my iron broke this morning so that puts that plan out the window!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## kbkb

haha, my OH is a real sweetie. Not too good with presents and stuff, but is very understanding, very supportive and has been taking very good care of me especially through my pregnancy....i'd take that over all the presents!!!! but i will never let him hear that :haha:

Certain- you're right ,important thing is to get baby out safe! it doesnt matter how!


----------



## steph1505

Good morning certain!! Gosh that sounds really hard on u :hugs: no wonder they wanna keep a wee eye on u!! Altho...it is great that u havent had anything in a year so hopefully u are growing out of it!! I have also never heard of chiari...but again...i can totally see how that could be a pretty big issue for u!! I read a woman last nite who said she plans to beam the baby out, like in star trek...i thot that was a great idea!! Haha!! When will the doctors make their decision on whether or not ur allowed to try8 naturally?

Ooooh baby shopping!!! How exciting!!! What uz thinking of getting? Eek!! I wanna go look at prams next week! Ive picked one i like so wanna go test it!

I havent bought anything for the baby yet...i get paid on friday so i feel i may need to buy a wee thing!! My mum and dad have bought loads of nappies and wipes already!! And the babys bottles haha!!


----------



## smiley330

Ah Certain - It's not straight forward for you is it!! :hugs: Sounds like they have got a good eye on your though, so whatever they do will be best for both you and baby!!

Oooh baby shopping!! That is so exciting!!

Steph - Yeh, I had to sit down on this pillow thing for well over a week. I couldn't drive cuz I couldnt sit down for a couple weeks!! The burning when you pee is a killer, the bleeding is highly inconveniant and the general pain down there I did not see coming! I'm more prepared for it this time though, so at least that's something. It definitely isn't this remarkable recovery that people have you believe though. It's not major surgery, but it does bloody hurt! :D I knew you girls were lovely and supportive though, so I knew we'd all agree on things like this - as long as baby is safe, that is all that matters!

kbkb - haha, I heard of a pushing present after I had given birth - I am dropping lots of hints this time. But my OH sounds like Steph's - not the most romantic and am highly confident I will not be seeing any kind of gift!! But yes, if you are getting 3 presents rolled into one - it better be a good one :D

Haha, Steph - well if the iron is broken that is that out the window for sure. A day of relaxing it is!!

x x x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aw smiley that really doesnt sound fun!! But i guess if we want a baby...we gotta go through it eh? How long were u in hospital for afterwards? Thats one thing i would like abt a natural birth...no being in hospital for days on end! 

Haha wot r our OH's like? If i bring it up tonight i kno he'l say something like "well im not getting a present" haha!! Tbh...id much rather being the one in labour than the one watching the one they love in labour!! Last time was definitely harder on him than me!! Haha!! At least i got the drugs!!

Hows everyones symptoms doing? I definitely feel less sick! But i appear to now have to melons strapped to the front of me....oh no...thats my boobs :haha:Xxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Certain-yes, it does sound like you have it harder than most, but must think positive! the mind is stronger than the body...and you have them keeping an eye for you, will all work out fine I am sure

Smiley-sit on a pillow? :nope: really?? I am getting really nervous now...


----------



## smiley330

Haha, nope - totally not fun! But definitely worth it - and we're both here doing it again :D I had DS at 8pm and left the next morning, so that was nice. But I quite liked staying in, I prob would have stayed 1 more night if they'd have let me... More than 2 nights and I can definitely understand the not wanting to stay in though!

Symptoms wise I am fine! Seems tiredness came back this week, thought that had left - but i'm feeling very un-pregnant really. Apart from still having bad skin!! COME ON PREGNANCY GLOW! 

This is another reason why I think we might be having another boy, everything has been the same!

Melons -:haha: Good old pregnancy!

x x x x


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Certain-yes, it does sound like you have it harder than most, but must think positive! the mind is stronger than the body...and you have them keeping an eye for you, will all work out fine I am sure
> 
> Smiley-sit on a pillow? :nope: really?? I am getting really nervous now...

Oh kbkb - no! Don't get nervous.... I am SUCH a wuss, so if I can do it (and want to do it again!) then anyone can, and to be honest you are so wrapped up in your new baby that all that doesn't seem half as bad at the time as it does looking back on it. 

x x x


----------



## kbkb

Melons :rofl: hahaha, you're killing me steph.
Smiley-methinks the glow thing is a whole big pregnancy myth ! Before i conceived, my mum said her pregnancy was smooth and I should expect the same. then as i got MS, she conceded she had 4-5 days of nausea (I think it was more like a month).When i asked her why she didnt tell me, she simply said it wasnt done! i'd never get pregnant otherwise :haha:
I had horrible skin in the first trimester too, but thankfully looking all clear in the last month........Hmmm...the :pink: feeling grows!


----------



## kbkb

Oh no, you're not a wuss! You are brave to do this again!!! I'm more tempted to make OH try getting pregnant than go here another time :haha:


----------



## steph1505

kbkb said:


> Oh no, you're not a wuss! You are brave to do this again!!! I'm more tempted to make OH try getting pregnant than go here another time :haha:

Hahaha!!! Ive told my OH hes doing it next time haha!!! He doesnt seem to keen for some reason hahaha!! :haha::haha:

Dont be nervous kbkb...like smiley said, if it was that bad, we would def not be here doing it again!! I def think the fact u have this new wee baby helps take ur mind off any pain ur in! I remember the night i had brandon, he was crying in his wee cot and i literally jumped out he bed to get him!! I regretted that 5 mins later haha!! 

Smiley - i cant beleve they let u out so quickly!! Thats amazing! I had brandon on the tuesday and didnt get out til sat!! Altho, wen i got home...i quickly realised i didnt have a buzzer beside the bed to buzz the midwife...:wacko:

My skin hasnt been too bad...it was awful last time! Ive got a few wee spots but tbh, ive never had perfectly clear skin! It seems more dry than anything tbh! Last time was dead greasy!! Sorry ur tired again smiley...mine hasnt left yet! Im also waiting on this glow to appear! I def did have it last time so i know it does exist! Please hurry haha!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha - I would really like a buzzer by my bed at home! Ah, i'm jealous - I didn't get the glow last time either, so i'm not really expecting to get it this time. 

I told DS's childminder that we were expecting another baby yesterday and she was really excited, but also said - I thought you were looking a bit....ummm... a bit... peaky.... the other day! Ha, cheers!

Just got my next scan date through for Saturday, so only a week to go and we get to see the little Squiggle again :happydance: hooray!

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aw yaaaaay!! :happydance: how exciting!! Eek! Il be bloody workin so wont be able to check for updates until the sunday!! Booooo!!

Haha!! People are so funny, its funny when u tell them and they say "aw yeah uv been looking ill or tired" haha cheers mate!!

I want another scan already!! Only 48 days to go haha!!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Yey smiley, how exciting, cant wait for your next scan update :)

Im thinking maybe we should all get little buzzers next to the beds for DH when we come home :haha: Hmm not sure how well that will go down :) 
Totally agree about the glow, not got that yet...Good to hear Steph had it last time - we still have hope!! FX for us all :)

kbkb - I am really positive about it all :) I am very used to little things going wrong with my health but tbh I have been so lucky with this pregnancy e.g little sickness etc so I am enjoying it :)


----------



## steph1505

Oh i like the sound of those buzzers!! I wish such a thing had been invented! 

Certain...its lovely u can stay so positive! It def makes all the difference! Xxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Good happy monday morning girls :flower:
Yawwwwwwwwwwwwwwn, I am so tired! But ...BUT............BUT.......are you ready for this???? I finally have the pictures!!!!! :thumbup: 

Sorry for the picture quality but this is the best I could do with DH's phone and he does think I'm totally batty because I spent half of Sunday trying to get the right angles ! :nope:
But i had to do it for my fav :friends:

So, guess away girls!!! I'd love to hear what you think though we're resolutely staying team yellow!

I also posted it on the 2nd trimester board- here is a link https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/755617-any-gender-guesses.html
 



Attached Files:







IMG00124-20111003-0853.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 6









IMG00125-20111003-0853.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG00126-20111003-0853.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 6


----------



## steph1505

Kbkb!!!! Good morning!! Awww ur scan pictures are beautiful!! How many weeks were u when u had that scan?? Aaaaww ur wee baby is such a wee cutie!! Im gonna say a girl...but i am noooo expert!! I'll.leave the proper guesses to smiley and certain haha!! 

Aaaw i just love scan pictures!! They make me all warm and fuzzy inside!

How was ur weekend?? Xxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

I was 12 weeks on all. the 18 week pics are no good, since baby wasnt co-operative at all! mostly we got bum shots :haha: thank you....girl i think it is too, though i have some boy guesses on the 2nd tri forum!
How are we all this morning? my weekend was nice...mainly resting but for some reason all the sleep left me more tired!! :saywhat:??? How was yours?


----------



## steph1505

Haha i seen the boy guesses! I really dont have a clue tbh...im rubbish at gender guessing haha!! 

Aw that sounds like a good weekend! I think too much sleep can do that to u! Its as if ur body gers used to it...and then when u get up its like "woah...i want more" haha!! I was working on saturday but was quite an easy shift! It was full of everyone congratulating me! Word spreads fast clearly haha! 

Me and OH started having the 'names' discussion last nite...and we cant agree on anything haha!! :dohh:
Xxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

ooooooooooh, that's great! Word does indeed spread quick no matter how much you try to keep it quiet :haha: Not a surprise you cant agree on names. I read that on everyone's posts!! do you have a list yet??


----------



## CertainTurton

Awww kbkb they are so cute! thanks for taking the time to upload them, I think there may have been words from smiley if you hadnt :haha: Im not very good at guess but would prob also go with girl :) cant wait to find out in a few more weeks! Sorry you are feeling so tired, maybe baby is having a growth spurt!? take it easy :)

Steph - isnt it amazing how quickly the news spreads?! quite scary sometimes! Its nice when they know though :) the names are tricky arent they? we have decided on a boys but girls names are proving tricky.... any ideas for yours yet?

AFM -had a nice quiet weekend and actually bought our 1st baby thing - a really cute babygrow...:haha: well its a start! Im so excited to be a lemon!!


----------



## kbkb

:wave: certain!! I guess we're all in the girl camp! DH is going to be so chuffed!

Wow, shopping already ;) certain?? This LO is going to have a ton of stuff by the time they're born! Yay for being a lemon!

You may be right, I feel like my belly is expanding rapidly, feel short of breath a lot these days...Maybe it is a growth spurt for lil miss drama queen !


----------



## CertainTurton

:haha: i know but we said we wouldnt get anything until after the 13 week scan and so we just wanted to get a little thing- it was in the sale too and just sooooo cute :) Must resist from now on. Should really try and wait and get most stuff in the Jan sales if we can!


----------



## TrAyBaby

aw kbkb great pictures

Hey girlies just wanted to let you know my doctor has changed my scan dates (cause of my history) was due 1st scan on 20th october (7w2d) but now im getting one next week!!!!!!!! on the 13th october (6w2d) eeeeek. I hope my little bean is in the right place this time.

Hope everyone is feeling well today x


----------



## kbkb

Yayyy for an earlier scan, Traybaby
:)


----------



## steph1505

Aww certain!! Ur first wee baby purchase!! Thats soooo cute! Ive promised OH I wont go overboard this time...Brandon had waaaaay too many clothes! Were also gonna try get most things in the january sales! Im a next sale addict so il be 6months pregnant, up at 5am on boxing day standing out in the cold!! Haha! 

Traybaby - yaaaay for the early scan! Woo hoo! How r u feeling these days?

We have 2 girls names we both like...but if we have a boy, were screwed! Our two boys names last time were brandon and matthew...so we made matthew the middle name! Lol...if we hadnt then that wouldve been our boys names! For girls, we like Niamh (pronounced neeve) or Amelia! OH has quite an unusual Italian surname, so quite a lot of names dont suit!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning girls!!!

WOAH!!! kbkb - Are they hactual scan pics?? of your beautiful baby?? FINALLY uploaded?? Hooray!!!! They are great pics, so cute!! Oh gosh, this is a tough one to guess though. I would say girl, but the last pic is making me want to say boy. . . . BUT I think if you had a boy then you would have seen on the 18 week bum shots :D so i'm going to stick with girl for you :flower: Exciting!

TrAyBaby - Yay for the earlier scan!! That's great, it will help put your mind at rest loads, it will be brilliant for you to see your bub!

Certain - Ahh, that's so cute you've made your first baby purchase! I keep wanting to buy something then putting it off "until after the next scan" If all goes well on Sat then I think i'll start making some purchases! I have a huge list of things I want this time round :D

Steph - Oh gosh, the great name debate!! It was SO tough for me and OH last time, but I think it's going to be easier this time. We have a girls name and are in semi agreement on a short list of boys names. So hopefully neither of us changes our mind!! Your girls names are very pretty!!

x x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey smiley!! 

Thats a good point u make about kbkb's bum shot...u prob would have been able to see if it was a boy! Ooooh!!

I cant wait to start buying things! We r gonna use a lot of brandons stuff again...bumbo seat, jumperoo, playmat etc...and my mum and dad have already bought us the bottles, steriliser, and loads of nappies haha!! OH's mum has offered to get us the pram which i think is soooo nice of her! I thot for ur 2nd that people werent meant to buy u big things! And remember i had mentioned previously about how we had loaned Brandons clothes to OH's cousin? Well, we got the newborn stuff back...and it is RUINED!! None of it could be reused! Its disgusting! I dont think she even washed kt before sending back to us! So thats a lesson learned for us! 

But, that does give me an excuse to buy clothes hahaha!! I think il wait til after the next scan...there are a lot of clothes in my work i would get...but wanna wait til we know whether its a boy or girl!

Xxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Hey girls! yea smiley- i finally got there!!! 

No what i meant by bum shot , was that baby was on its side and had its back to us so all we could see was the head and bum...no boy/ girl parts..but considering we want the surprise probably a good thing. I'm veering toward girl too, but I kind of wonder if that is a nub in pic 2??? so we are all saying :pink: for me! I got 3 boy and 3 girl guesses on the other thread so far, so very confused!

Steph- how nasty of them to ruin your stuff and not even bother to give it back washed. Thats really ungrateful :grr: Bet you were mad as hell....dont blame you, I hate people like that.


----------



## steph1505

Lol 3 boys and 3 girls guesses, ur not really much further forward haha!! At least ur more than half way there til u kno!! Eek! 

Lol yeah i sooooo mad when i opened the box! OH's mum was there & she said she'd never seen me so mad! Its just the total lack of respect for the fact that we spent an absolute fortune on all the clothes! But hey...no point crying over spilled milk as they say! Ive been so hormonal the past few days...a right grump haha! I maaaay have had a slight over reaction to a bad driver yesterday! If smiley seen my facebook she'll know what im talkin about haha! 

Well im about to start work :-(:-( finish at half ten! Yawn! Hope uz enjoy the rest of ur day! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

kbkb - Ah ok, well then - I am stumped. I really thought girl, but I might have to lean boy..... Oooh I don't know!! Yep, that's it - my official guess for you is boy!

Steph - We have lots of those bits from DS as well, can't wait to get out the jumperoo again!! That's so lovely that they want to buy you a new pram! Which one are you going to go for? That was my fave bit - choosing the pram!!

How annoying that all that stuff has come back in a bad state. That's awful! Did you say anything about it to them?? I guess that is a lesson learned, but it's sad!! 

I did see your reaction to the bad driver, but I can totally understand that!! I get so wound up when people dont drive properly!!!

I am furious at Louis Walsh - enough said for hormones. :D

x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Ok! So now I'm officially confused :haha:
Smiley the expert says :blue: and the rest of us :pink:
The thread is inconclusive....

Hermaphrodite :rofl: :haha:??
Omg...

How are we all today???
I had a terrible evening yesterday full of heartburn...Oh, the joys of pregnancy! Only a glass of cold milk could cure it but suffered all evening. Cutting offenders out from diet from today- :nope: no tomatoes, no groundnuts, no citrus fruits,no chickpeas,nada.........Just cold milk and small meals.


----------



## steph1505

Haha kbkb!! Hermaphrodite :haha::haha: wot u like?? Its just a proper wee mystery isnt it? Aaaaw! I cant wait to find out wot uve had!!

Thats so rubbish abt the heartburn!! Do u have gaviscon? I practically gulped bottles of that in my last pregnancy! Im lactose intolerant so nooooo glass of milk for me! Hope u have a better day today! 

Smiley, i havent said anything to them about the clothes...they live in leeds so we never see them! I think if we were to ever have to argue with them again about it then i would say something! I feel really bad for their new baby tho...they were gonna put he or she in those clothes!

Were gonna go pram looking on thursday! I like the Mamas and Papas Rubix but i wanna go see it in person! We had the Mamas and Papas Pliko Pramette last time but it wasnt the greatest so im gonna properly check out all the options this time! Wot did u have last time?

Im back up for work :-( gotta take the young man to his grannys before i head into work! Yaaaaawn! Im so sleepy!!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Good morning! :awww: poor Steph, you sound tired! Hope today is easier, do you still get off at 10.30?? must be hard on you...
I'm going to try and look for gaviscon...thanks for the tip :hugs:


----------



## smiley330

kbkb - Yep, Gaviscon is the way forward!! Had bottles and bottles last time, it's great cuz we get it for free as well :D but it does work! Although, I really hate the stuff... bluerghhh!!

Haha, I am definitely not an expert. I don't know why im guessing boy. I want to guess girl, but I think your bub might surprise us! 

Steph - I haven't even heard of that one this time around, I will have to check that out! I had a Quinny - LOVED IT! The only thing was that the shopping basket wasn't very big, but it was so easy to move around. 

I am going to start looking soon!!

Ah, that is sad they were going to use those clothes for the new baby and they are not in a good state!! I don't know why people can't look after stuff.I know baby clothes aren't the easiest as they get into all sorts of mess - but you can save stuff!

x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Wow, you girls shopping already! and here's me- lazybones...We were thinking we shop after we get the new place and move in...no point shopping and then packing and then unpacking again...:haha: that's my excuse! 
thanks for the tip, girls :kiss: 
Smiley- Yeah, I'd love a lil boy, though DH would love a girl....maybe this bub surprises us, i dunno!


----------



## smiley330

Nooo kbkb - I am not actually shopping yet. I just have a huge wishlist of things that I want! I definitely do not need a single one of them, but want is greater than need :haha:

Well I can totally vouch for little boys being amazing! :D I would love a little girl at some point in the future though so I can vouch for those as well! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Heeeeey!!! Kbkb - u def need to get some gaviscon!! Its a miracle worker! I think im one of the few that actually like the taste of it haha!! Yum yum! Smiley...can we get it on minor ailments or do we need to get it on prescription?? 

Lol thanks for the sympathy! I finished at half ten last nite...and started at ten this morning! Was sooo sleepy! Im dreading december cos we r open later so il need to work til half midnite!!!! Eek!

Ooh smiley i like the quinnys! Its on my list to look at too! I put aside two wee onesies in work tonight, beatrix potter ones! One is peter rabbit and one is jemima puddleduck! Im gonna keep them behind til i find out wot one i need haha! 

Aaaw i can back smiley up and say that wee boys r just fantastic! It is such fun! Honestly! I think if i was perfectly honest, 51% of me would like a girl, 49% a boy...but i know il be happy either way! How could u not be if u know wot i mean??.

How has everyones day been?? Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi 

steph- gosh you work long hours. Where you based? Those tops sound so cute! Make sure they plan in lots of breaks for you at Xmas! 

Kbkb- def agree with the others about gaviscon, have used it in the past. I also find a glass of milk with a bannana helps me- maybe try if uou run out  hope it passes soon :hugs: 
for the uk ladies, it wil def work out cheaper getting a perscription as it's then free with our mat pass! 

I'm so confused about travel systems but did like one in mothercare the other day. Won't be buying til after Xmas tho (jan sales...hehe). Also are any of you going for/used reuseable nappies? I'm looking into it at the mo. My day was ok, feeling a bit umm constipated :blush: so uncomftable :-( got any tips??


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Hi ladies! I got to see my baby today from an emergency sonogram due to spotting and cramping yesterday and all is fine. I was not suppose to get another sonogram until 20 weeks so this one was an extra. They think I have an UTI which is causing blood in my urine and spotting. 

So my baby was jumping around and waving it's arms and just going crazy, I have never seen that during all of my pregnancies before... it was awesome! 

Anyways I am uploading a pic, what do you think on the gender? This is 11+4!!
 



Attached Files:







sono104.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## steph1505

Hi mustang!! So nice to hear from u!! That must have been really scary for u but im soooo glad all is well! Ur scan pic is sooooo cute...hi baby :wave: i am no expert in gender guessing...but im gonna say girl! How have u been feeling? 

Certain!! Sorry ur feelin constipated!! Im quite the opposite these days! I dont really know any cures...maybe some fruit juice...i dnt know sorry!! Oooh its exciting looking at prams isnt it? Haha! We use disposable nappies for brandon...i didnt really kno much abt reusables! Il def look into it more this time! Wot r u thinking?

I work in Sainsburys as a supervisor! So loooong days, moody customers and on my feet all day! It really is my ideal job! Oh im so sarcastic! My manager is really good tho! And my store manager has an 8 week old baby so he is really supportive! Its just the shift work that bugs me! 

Up here, we get all our prescriptions for free so im def gonna get gaviscon on prescription soon! 

I was wondering, are any of uz gettin the flu jag? Ive to go next weds for mine!

Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Hi mustang!! So nice to hear from u!! That must have been really scary for u but im soooo glad all is well! Ur scan pic is sooooo cute...hi baby :wave: i am no expert in gender guessing...but im gonna say girl! How have u been feeling? 

Certain!! Sorry ur feelin constipated!! Im quite the opposite these days! I dont really know any cures...maybe some fruit juice...i dnt know sorry!! Oooh its exciting looking at prams isnt it? Haha! We use disposable nappies for brandon...i didnt really kno much abt reusables! Il def look into it more this time! Wot r u thinking?

I work in Sainsburys as a supervisor! So loooong days, moody customers and on my feet all day! It really is my ideal job! Oh im so sarcastic! My manager is really good tho! And my store manager has an 8 week old baby so he is really supportive! Its just the shift work that bugs me! 

Up here, we get all our prescriptions for free so im def gonna get gaviscon on prescription soon! 

I was wondering, are any of uz gettin the flu jag? Ive to go next weds for mine!

Xxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Morning ladies!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:

Mustang- Great to hear from you! sorry you had such a scare :hugs: but glad all was good !!! Your baby looks :pink: I agree with steph!!!

Steph- 12.30??? OMG! I strongly advise you put your feet up frequently during these long days! You do work long hours :awww:

thank you for all the great tips ladies....I tried a cold banana milkshake last night and avoided all errant foods, NO heartburn :thumbup: 

I have also found a medicine same as gaviscon ( we dont have the exact same brand), I just need to clear this with doc now. The chemist said it was cool, but because its not Gaviscon just want to be sure. I see my doc Saturday for some shots..Ow!!

my next target for this weekend is uploading a bump shot...hahhaa. there's something about me thats just lousy with technology :haha:

I'm a papaya :wohoo: :yipee: :dance: Man, i feel huge!!!!!


----------



## steph1505

Happy papaya day kbkb!!! Im a peach today! Lol a papaya seems so much bigger! Yay i cant wait to see ur bump pic! I wanna see it!! A few people have commented on my 'bump' which i didnt think was noticeable!! 

Oooh thats good u managed to avoid the heartburn!! And good u found a gaviscon alternative! Prepare for it to be ur best friend for the next few months! Haha! I took a bottle with me whereber i went!

Aw...wot shots r u gettin on sat?? :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Yayyyyyy for being a peach! :dance: I am not sure what shots, the doc told me but I've totally forgotten! :nope: baby brain!

WELCOME TO 2ND TRIMESTER STEPH!


----------



## smiley330

Hey girls! 

First off, has anyones BnB gone weird?? All the writing is centered and making it really difficult to read fluently!! Maybe I need a computer restart...

Mustang! nice to hear from you, great news you got a scan and all is fine though!! I'm going to guess boy :D (I don't know why, just mixcing up the votes!)

Certain - Ohh yes! I have been highly constipated since forever. I have no cure, but if you find one - I would love to know :D

Steph - Yes defo look into the Quinny's, they are so easy to work! One of my friends has a diff one though which I loved - but I can't remember what make. Need to ask her!! Wow you are working long hours, I don't know how you are doing it!!

Oooh I am a plum today!! We all move up a fruit on the same day :D

kbkb - Glad the heartburn eased off yesterday, hopefully that doesn't last until the end of your preg now! Oh and Booo to shots!!

I'm not sure if i'm going to get the flu jab... I keep putting off making a decision about it :shrug: 

x x x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning!

Mustang - was wondering how you were doing. what a scare for you :hugs: but im so glad to hear all is ok and what a cute picture. Glad to hear LO was moving loads. Im afraid im rubbish with guesses but would prob say team pink. Keep rested and get rid of that UTI :)

kbkb- glad the banana milkshake worked, i hadnt thought of combining them...good idea :) FX it stays away or that you can use the gaviscon type thing. Looking forward to the bump pic!! :)

Im jealous of all the fruit movement, im in the middle...:haha: congrats! So I tried lemon in hot water (DH made it for me...was v.sour!!) as i had heard that might work and it seems to have helped a bit...we shall see :)
I also havent decided about teh flu jab but will prob go for it - ive had flu a couple of times and it is horrid!! I cant imagine having it and not being able to take sudefed etc...urgh!

Have a lovely day ladies!


----------



## kbkb

Yes, my BnB has gone all weird...all the writing is centered, its such a pain to read! i thought I was the only one! Yayy :happydance: for the plum, Smiley!

The best cure for constipation is loads of fibre, increase your intake of fruits like bananas and veggies ,whole grains,try to eat something with bran, lentils...that is very good insoluble fibre.

Omg Certain- you're 2nd trimester too :hugs: sorry to have missed u in the welcome! You could try a spoon of honey in the lemon water, that works for me usually :thumbup:


----------



## smiley330

Certain - Yes, add some honey to your lemon water - much nicer! Although I quite like lemon water when it's bitter :D

kbkb - are you using internet explorer? I've opened it up in Google Chrome and it's back to normal now!

All this talk of banana milkshakes is making me REALLY want one!! 

x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Yes I am in explorer....Ok, let me give another my mozilla firefox a shot! Go, get a banana milkshake:haha: add some whipped cream for good measure!!!


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Yes I am in explorer....Ok, let me give another my mozilla firefox a shot! Go, get a banana milkshake:haha: add some whipped cream for good measure!!!

I don't think I've wanted anything more in my entire life!!


----------



## CertainTurton

smiley330 said:


> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> Yes I am in explorer....Ok, let me give another my mozilla firefox a shot! Go, get a banana milkshake:haha: add some whipped cream for good measure!!!
> 
> I don't think I've wanted anything more in my entire life!!Click to expand...

:haha: me too now!! argh! will have to make one when i get home :)


----------



## steph1505

Oi ladies!! I want a milkshake!! Dont rub it in just because my rubbish digestive system regects all dairy :haha: im only joking! All of u have an extra one for me!!

I always use my phone for bnb but il check on my computer later...thats weird! 

Aaaaw yaaaay on the plumage smiley! Us 3 must all be due on a wednesday! Lol!

Smiley, where sells quinnys? We are goin to mamas and papas tomorrow to look at the rubix, but i dont know where sells quinnys! Let me kno the name of the pram ur friend used! Im gonna test out loads this time!

Certain...def add some honey into ur hot lemon! I used to drink that when i had tonsilitis...and it is YUMMY!!

And thanks for the welcome to the 2nd trimester kbkb!! I always get confused...i normally thought 12 weeks was 2nd tri but loads of ppl told me its 13 weeks! But hey!! But smiley...ur 12 weeks!! Woooo!! Only 3 days til ur scan!!! Xxxxx


----------



## kbkb

CertainTurton said:


> smiley330 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kbkb said:
> 
> 
> Yes I am in explorer....Ok, let me give another my mozilla firefox a shot! Go, get a banana milkshake:haha: add some whipped cream for good measure!!!
> 
> I don't think I've wanted anything more in my entire life!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: me too now!! argh! will have to make one when i get home :)Click to expand...

:rofl:
That's great ladies!! go indulge!!!:blush:


----------



## smiley330

Afternoon ladies!

How are we all today?? 

Steph - Have a look in Toys R Us for Quinny's, they have quite a good range there!

I met up with my friends yesterday (4 of us, who met from going to the baby groups with our babies who are all the same age) - and one of them announced she is pregnant as well - and is due like 2 days after me, how exciting!!! 

I have also booked in a gender scan for 4th November!!! Eeeeekk!! Still haven't decided if we are going to tell anyone (obvsiously you girls don't count :winkwink:) but I am SO looking forward to it. I can't wait to be able to buy gender specific things and be able to call him/her - him or her! 

So that's my exciting news for today :D Hope you're all having a lovely end to the week, nearly FRIIIDAAAYY!! :dance:

x x x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Yey smiley, gender scan is so exciting! You will know before me...so jealous! But I am relived we are excluded from the secret...gosh that would be hard not to bully from you...:haha: 

It must be lovely having a friend who is also preg, im the only one in my group, and the 1st actually (im only 25) but my cousin who im close to has a 2yr old and is TTC so FX for her soon :)


----------



## smiley330

Yeh none of my actual friends (that doesn's sound right, cuz they are my friends, but they my other "mummy" friends that I've only met since having DS) have any children, so i'm the only one in my group. One of them is trying though - so i'm hoping she will be preg and be able to go through it at a similar time!

Ooh I was going to say i'm 25 too, but alas - the other week I turned 26. BOOOOO!!! x


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!! Certain...when will u find out the sex of baby? Mine isnt til 17th of november!! 6 weeks today! Sooo glad ul tell us smiley haha! What makes u unsure about telling people? I wont be able to keep my mouth shut!!

Aw im the baby so far...im only 24!! Im the only one of my friends who has children! My SIL and I were due on the same day when I was pregnant with Brandon! There is 3 weeks between the two boys! But no1 i know is pregnant or even trying (that i know of) so looks like il be the only one! 

Ive had a pretty sad day today...my absolute best friend in the world told me today that she has decided to move to Australia...next month!! I knew she was thinking about it as her mum and dad moved there last year, but i didnt think she would actually go if u kno wot i mean! Il be totally lost without her! 

Anyways...hope uv all had a good day!!  xxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Good morning girls!!! 
OOoh, Smiley- 4th November is less than 1 month away...:headspin: Yayyyy!
Glad you're telling us ;) else we'd just be dying of curiosity!

And steph- it is Nov 17-not too far off either ....and we'll have smiley's scan to keep us all busy :haha:

You girls are making me feel OLD.........omg, I am 31!!! :cry: all of you spring chickens!!!!


----------



## TrAyBaby

dont worry kbkb im 33!!!!!!!!! ugg

you girls are so much further on than i am, i cant wait till im a few weeks further on and i have a wee bump. Spoke to my doc 2 days ago, she's sending me for more blood work on monday just to check where my hcg levels are at. I get the results on tuesday and then have my early scan on wednesday, im so frikin nervous. What if there's no bean there or worse my little bean is in the wrong place again :nope:


----------



## kbkb

:awww: traybaby! dont worry....the LO will be just fine. :hugs: FX your Wednesday scan goes well! Can you ask for more scans just for reassurance??


----------



## steph1505

Hey!! 

Traybaby - its sooo good they r keepin an eye on u! Hopefully all goes well on wednesday!! I just wanna share with u, there is a girl in my work, she has had 7 misscarriages in the past and she is currently 14 weeks pregnant! And everything is absolutely fine! She has had extra scans and extra tests, same as u! But i hope that gives u a wee bit of bope!! Im sure everything is going to be fine! And trust me, ul be 12 weeks before u know jt!!

Morning kbkb!! How r u today? Xxxxx


----------



## kbkb

:wave: I am already looking forward to the weekendddddddddd! How are you, Steph?

Please share some good ideas for baby prams while you're browsing !!


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning,

Tryaybaby - Im sure all will be fine and it will be lovely to see your LO. FX with the tests - keep us updated :hugs:

Steph - I agree with kbkb - any tips would be amazing! :)

So I am kind of 'pulling a sickie' today, I say kind of as I was feeling really rough yesterday and am still not 100% (Although I should really be able to work) so anyway I have called in sick for a PJ day :) think it will do me good really.

Hope you all have lovely days :)


----------



## smiley330

Morning!

Certain - Ohh I wish I was having a PJ day today, in fact I wish I was having a PJ day every day!! Hope you have a lovely day, enjoy doing nothing!!

kbkb - Haha, hardly old!! I feel like i'm 100! Have you got any nice plans this weekend? More house stuff??

TrAyBaby - That's great they are keeping a close eye on your with scans and bloods. Don't worry, your little bean will be there and in the right place! All will be perfect :flower:

Steph - How are you today? Have you got a couple days off work now? 

I didn't sleep well last night, DS decided that he was not particularly up for sleeping - not sure what was wrong. He's such a great sleeper so it really throws me on the odd nights that he doesn't sleep well, this morning he was absolutely fine though!! Figures!!

So looking forward to this weekend, going over for dinner at my friends on Sat night - which will be lovely. And I can't wait for my scan tomorrow!! (I'm not sure if i've mentioned it yet?? :haha:)

Hope you all have a nice day!! x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey certain!! Aw thats a wee shame ur feeling rubbish but good on u for pulling a sickie! Sometimes a wee jammie day does u the world of good! 

We were meant to go pram shopping yesterday but i got asked to do a last minute shift in work, and i shouldnt really be turning down overtime...so pram shopping will need to wait til next week! I have seen a few that I like...OH really isnt fussed at all! My one tip for uz, and this is a lesson i learned from last time...is try get a pram that allows the baby to sit up while being parent facing! Mine didnt...and i felt so sorry for brandon cos he wanted to see the world but i didnt want to put him forward facing! So he lay in the pram for about 6months before i gave in cos he was such a wee nosie thing!

So thats my number 1 tip probably!!

Im gonna go into work today and try on a dress! We just got a new Gok Wan range in and i loooove it! We have a wedding in 4 weeks...so im thinking if i maybe get a 12 instead of my usual 10 then i might het away with it! I think my real issue is my boobs actually! Its not too tight, quite floaty, so i think it could be quite forgiving on any lumps and bumps!! Hopefully!

Certain, when is ur gender scan? Xxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

ooooooooooh, So jealous Certain , i want a PJ day too! my back is acting up a bit . All because I'm being silly and stressing over the house stuff i need to do this weekend. :haha: AT MY AGE, i cant afford it :) Have a nice glorious lie in for all of us....
oooh Friday PJ day :wohoo:

Smiley- Ow , that sucks. that's the one thing I'm terrified about i.e. sleepless nights. I'm rubbish until i get my 8 hrs. Hope he's feeling sleepy today.....Yayyy for the scan tomorrow, you must show us pix


----------



## steph1505

Morning smiley!!

I was meant to be off weds, thurs, fri...but went in yesterday! Im back in 2moro! Sat nite back shift! I get all the rubbish shifts...i think they think cos i have LO then I dont have a life...eh hello?? X factors on!! :haha:

Aww wonder wot was up with ur little man! Brandon does that sometimes...just seems unsettled for no reason...but i kno wot u mean! Ur so used to a good nights sleep that when u dont get it, ur shattered! Hopeully hes back to his usual self 2nite!

Yaaaaay for ur scan!! Cant wait to hear how it goes!! 
Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

kbkb - :haha: at your age...dont be silly :) I do feel a bit guilty tbh but we dont have any thing urgent going on at work.

Smiley - sorry to hear you had a bad night, hopefully he will be tired out by this evening :) so excited about your scan tomorrow...I think you may have mentioned it once or twice :p eeek, let us know! 

Steph - thanks for the tip! At the mo we like one at Mothercare which can face both ways. But we are going to have a trip to Kiddicare soon as apparently they have a hug range you can try out. 

My gender scan is on the 15th Nov - feels like ages away!! We will def be findin out and telling everyone :)


----------



## CertainTurton

double post, sorry!


----------



## steph1505

Ah is that mothercare switch? I think ive seen that one...u can literally just twirl the seat round? I like that too!! Let us kno how u get on at kiddicare! Eek!

Aw my scan is 2 days after yours! How exciting! Were def telling people too!! Means more gender specific presents :haha: xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Ooops! I meant mothercare spin! Xxx


----------



## smiley330

Ah yes, that is a good tip about front facing when sat up!

I am actually looking forward to the night feeds and things again this time - I don't know why, i'm sure i'll be changing my mind after a couple of nights! but I really liked the bonding time and can't wait to do it again... Ok maybe i'm mad. 

Gosh, this week my apetite has really stepped up. I am just eating allllll the time, i'm so hungry!! It's really not like me at all, I never really get that hungry. But I keep waking up in the middle of the night absolutely starving, as in hunger pains, feel sick - STARVING!

I am going to be a house. My baby is also going to be a house. 

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

aww smiley I am just the same and it started around 12 weeks too - its prob a growth spurt as I havent really put on much weight so its being used :) I know what you mean about the night, I had to go to the kitchen around 3am the other day to get a banana...hehe. Also last night I woke up with the hugest craving for fizzy drinks, was very strange - didnt have any though :( but DH has just popped back from work with some for me...yummy fanta! - hes so cute!


----------



## steph1505

Oh my god! Im totally the same too! Constantly hungry! Ive put on 2lbs since falling pregnant...i feel as if its a lot more! Im def bigger around the middle :haha: i really need to get back to the gym!

Lol smiley...im gonna be a house too! I was last time & i just know i will be this time! I dont care though...its the only time in our lives were allowed to eat as much as we want! Yum yum yum!!

Lol im really lookin forward to all that stuff too smiley! Maybe we wont be so happy this time cos wel be up with some 2 year olds too! I remember sitting up during the nite with OH just watching Brandon sleep! It was amazing! And i cant wait to sterilise bottles and all that again! Maybe were just glutten for punishment haha!!

Certain...thats so cute of ur OH! Fanta is sooo nice! Right now...im lovin fresh orange juice! Oooh yummy! Brandons been sleeping for over 2 hours, wish hed wake up! Im bored haha!! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

good luck with your scan tomorrow smiley x


----------



## steph1505

Good luck smiley!! Il try come on BnB while im at work to see ur update!!

Cant wait 2 see ur wee baby again!!

Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Thanks girls! I'm a lot more excited about this scan than the last one (was too worried last time to be able to get too excited) - I just had a little listen to the heartbeat and now can't wait to see him/her again in the morning! 

Steph & Certain - i'm so pleased i'm not the only one! I just don't know how i'm able to keep eating all this food!! Oh well, like u said - it is the only time you can eat what you want and not have to worry about it. I'm really enjoying it :D

Speak to you tomorrow x x x


----------



## steph1505

Happy scan day smiley :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Eeeekk scan was amazing!! MUCH better than the first one, we saw so much more detail and the pictures were amazing! The lady doing the scan was really enjoying showing us everything and took lots of time to point everything out :D She even gave us a sneak peak in 3D - which was just incredible. Squiggle had his/her hands and legs kicking around and waving at us 

I still have no clues as to the gender, I was sure I saw a classic boy looking nub at one point so think i'm leaning boy! But we didn't get any pics of any nub clues to analyse 

Here are some of the pics from today :cloud9: x x x x
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 0









011.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 0









015.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CertainTurton

Awww smiley your lo is sooo cute! Loving the 3d scan pic  glad all was well!


----------



## TrAyBaby

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww Smiley those pics made me all smiley. so glad it all went well for you x


----------



## steph1505

Aw smiley! So glad ur scan went well! Those pics are amazing!! I absolutely love the 3d picture!! Its amazing!!

Im soooooo happy for u!! Im glad the woman was so nice :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Thanks girls! It was such a lovely scan :D 

Hows everyones weekend going? I am full of cold :nope: got a sore throat and a headache that wont go away!! But having a nice relaxing weekend!

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aw noooo! Hope u feel better soon!! I hate having the cold :hugs::hugs:

My weekend is ok! Had a rubbish day at work...didnt stop moving the entire shift! I was knackered by the time i got home! My bum really hurt for some reason :haha:

Im goin shoppin 2day! New Look have a big sale on & apparently have lots of maternity stuff in the sale...so im headin there in an hour! Im currently catchin up on last nights XFactor! 

Hope u enjoy ur wee relaxing day & feel better soon! Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Awww smiley - I swear we are in sympathy for each other, my general tiredness on Friday (day off work was great) has turned into a stinker of a cold too :( not fun when we cant take any decongestant! But apparently lockets are ok :happydance: Ive had 2 days of duvet and tissues...really hoping Im better tomorrow, got a mad week at work! Hope you feel better too hun, rest up! :hugs: 

Steph - sorry work was horrid, I remember how tired I used to get when I worked on the shop floor. Hope shopping makes up for it :) I need to get some more mat clothes, but Cambridge is rubbish for it :( might need to search online for some.

AFM- I def felt a 'prod' this morning!!! so excited. Ive been feeling flutters this last week (like a stroke from the inside) but this morn when I rolled over onto my side, I felt a def 'prod, prod' :) could not have been gas :happydance: Im not going mad am i?? 
Also..yey im an ORANGE!! :)


----------



## smiley330

Steph - Ah no, sorry about rubbish day at work! But hope you have a lovely day shopping!! :D

Certain - Yes we must be!! I feel very crappy! OH has just taken DS out so i'm going to crawl back under my duvet for a little bit. Hope you feel better quickly!! :flower:

and WOW to feeling movements!! That's amazing to be feeling things so early! Oh it's so wonderful isn't it :D That's it, from now on you will be getting prods all the time and soon touch kicks!! :cloud9:

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaaw!! Certain that is sooooo cute ur getting prodded now!! How sweet! Yeh, not long now til ur gettin kicked in the ribs & elbowed everywhere!! How exciting! So sorry 2 hear u have the cold! Its so rubbish!! But glad u and smiley have enjoyed a duvet day! 

Shopping was ok! I got 3 tops for £6 altogether so thats not too bad! I still have my jeans from last time! I am definitely showing now but i dont look pregnant...just look like ive put on weight! Not happy haha!! 

Hope uv all had a lovely day! Ive taken lots of overtime this week, so dont have another day off til next sunday!! Lol the things we do for christmas haha!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Oh!! And yaaaay for being an orange certain :happydance: xxxxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey old smep girls- still no luck with me getting bfp. Been avoiding b&b to see if a more relaxed approach helped. However, have thought about you guys and wondered how you are all getting on? Hope you are all well and not having to much sickness. Hopefully will join you all at some point on this thread although not following smep at moment rather doing it for fun and using fm and digi ov. Xxx


----------



## steph1505

Hopingitwill!! Hellooooo :wave: im sorry that its taking so long!! I really hope it happens soon for u! The month it happener for me, i was hardly on BnB...i just tried to put it out my head, and like u said...do it for fun!!

Is the thread in TTC still goin? I was lookin for it the other week and couldnt find it!

Xxxxxxx

Cant wait to see u over here asap!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

hey there girls!!

Hopingitwill -:flower: so nice to hear from you again! FX you join this gang really soon, would be lovely to have you. Hope the relaxed :sex: is working and sending loads of :dust: your way

Certain-Happy Orangedom!!
So cool that you can feel nudges and pokes this early!! Very exciting! hope you're feeling better already :hugs: It really sucks being unwell, especially when you can take zip all for medication

Smiley- that is a lovely scan! :cloud9: how lovely of the sonographer to show you 3D as well. I'm getting a growing :pink: vibe from the little waving girl! I'm so jealous of you....I wish i could work up an appetite...All i have put on is 2 kilos so far (to be fair i did lose weight in the 1st tri because of MS), and I dont really feel super hungry. I'm also getting very tired because of all the house related exertion or maybe its a growth spurt from the baby?? .Its not like I'm starving myself- I have a pretty balanced diet- milk , eggs, twice a week chicken/fish, whole grains, tons of fruit, coconut water...but just not putting on any weight!! and i just dont feel EVER that I'm starving, I need to eat! Any advice from all you girls who've been there once?? Should i be worried? :nope:

Steph-thanks for the pram suggestion....sorry work was so horrid! lets hope this week is easier. My bum hurts all the time :haha: its so hard to get up once i'm lying prone because of it...Darn! I'm using all fours to get up, which is mildly comical to OH these days.


----------



## smiley330

Morning girls!!

Hoping - Hello!!! I always wonder how you are getting on lovely :flower: Sorry it's taking a long time :hugs: It will be great when you can join us! I am not technically a smepper either :D

kbkb - Morning! Ohh do you really think girl? My OH is so convinced we are having another boy, and I'm sure it was a boy nub I saw at the scan! I will be very surprised if we do turn out to be having a girl!! 

Oh hun, do not worry! If you are eating healthy balanced meals then it doesn't matter how much weight you are putting on. I'm sure once you get into the last tri and your baby starts putting on more weight you will too :D I wish I hadn't put on so much weight already, seriously! I have to find a way of not feeling so STARVING all the time. 

Hope you all have a nice Monday! I will be stuck in the most boring meeting from about 10am for a couple hours - Ughhh!! x x x x


----------



## kbkb

:wave: smiley! did you really see a nub nub? Wow, this early? Lucky you!!!

thanks for the kind words :hugs: hope Baby is getting all he/she needs, thats all :shrug:


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!

Kbkb - i definitely wouldnt worry about not gaining any weight! If ur eating balanced meals, ur baby will be getting all the nutrients it needs! My midwife told me to think of them as parasites in ur body...they take all the goodness out of the food and leave u with nothing! Ive been eating like an absolutr pig...and prob not as healthy as i could be! 

Im heading back to the gym tonight...im gonna take it easy tho! Maybe just spend time cycling or something!!

Hope eveyone is good! 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey ladies just got the results of my hcg test yesterday at 6w0d, my levels are now at 51,950 :happydance: with numbers that high this pregnancy has to be in my uterus doesn't it? I guess my scan tomorrow will reveal all x


----------



## smiley330

TrAyBaby said:


> hey ladies just got the results of my hcg test yesterday at 6w0d, my levels are now at 51,950 :happydance: with numbers that high this pregnancy has to be in my uterus doesn't it? I guess my scan tomorrow will reveal all x

Woohoo!! This is great news!! :happydance: Yup, I would say your bub is in the right place for sure :D x x x


----------



## smiley330

Morning Everyone!!

Woohoo I'm a peach!!! :happydance:

Happy Lemon day Steph :D

Happy Papaya day kbkb :D

Happy scan day TrAyBaby :D

Happy Wednesday Certain :D

x x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Yayyyy, that is super peachy :headspin: Smiley!

Happy lemon day Steph !!! 

Now on, I stay the same fruit for 2-3 weeks....ew, I'm a bit nervous. Getting to crunch time .....

Tray Baby- the nos do definitely look :thumbup: keep us posted!

How is everyone??


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning you fruit salad ladies!! Very exciting to see you all growing!

Try - woop those are great figures :happydance: - keep us updated! Loads of luck for the scan. :hugs:

kbkb - Im rather jealous of your lack of weight gain and im sure it will be fine. As long as you are eating lots and good stuff im sure theres nothing to worry about. 

Steph - hope the gym went well - take it easy. Im bullying myself to get back onto the cross trainer now - did 15mins this morn but wow was i sweating!! madness, I must get back into it more!

AFM - Had my 16 week midwife app this morn - was quite boring really, just urine, bp etc. All was fine. I was surprised she didnt do my weight but hey ho. I did have a little giggle as she said we could look for LOs HB and spent quite a while saying 'we may not find it, it will take a few mins etc' then as soon as she put the doppler on it was there straight away 'thump thump thump' :haha: she was so surprised! LO was moving around LOADS too :) So happy, I love that sound. She said it was between 140-150 :)

Hope you all have a lovely fruity Wednesday!


----------



## TrAyBaby

Doh :dohh: im such a numpty. I'd written down scan wed 13th. But wed is the 12th and tomorrow is the 13th. Luckily i realised my mistake yesterday and phoned the hospital yesterday to check and they said my scan is thurs 13th. phew just as well i realised in time or i would've shown up there this morning and been massivly disapointed that i couldnt get my scan. So now my little bean has an extra day to grow till i see her/him tomorrow. Im literally counting down the hours now.

have a great day everyone x


----------



## kbkb

Certain- Wow, :dance: for finding the HB! You're not going to believe the >140 is a girl old wives tales ;)?

Traybaby- Its just another sleep away! Grow away, beanie!


----------



## steph1505

Hello ladies!! Happy peach day smiley! Yaaaay! Ooh im a lemon! Hehe its so exciting! 

Aaw traybaby! Ur numbers look great! Cant wait to see ur scan pic 2moro! Lol good to see im not the only one who has pregnancy brain! 

Certain - i was gonna say the same as smiley! Based on the hb theory, sounds like u have a wee girly! Gosh i cant beleve u r 16 weeks already! I find time dragging in now! The past 2 weeks have been soooo slow! 

The gym was ok today the other day but i really struggled do anything that i used to! I could run for half an hour easy before...i couldnt run at all on mon nite! 

Hope everyones havin a good day! Im workin today but making some soup just now! I love making big batches and freezing them! Yum yum!

Hows everyones day? Xxxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Ladies, 

How are we all today?!

Try - how did the scan go?? keep us updated :) 

Im sooo excited! I have been feeling LO moving loads! Last night I woke up to a very strange feeling below my belly button - and I am pretty def it was LO kicking me :happydance: also today at my desk I am def feeling movement :) love it!!


----------



## TrAyBaby

my scan was AMAZING evrything was there and right where it should be IN MY UTERUS :happydance: it was so wonderful. I even saw its heartbeat, i started crying when i saw it flickering away. Happiest moment of my life. Im on cloud 9 right now. My little bubba looked just like a little bean. Hospital are really happy with me that they have released me back to the care of my doctor. Have my first midwife appointment in 2 weeks eeeeeeeeeeeeek. So so so happy x
 



Attached Files:







13.10.11.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## steph1505

Aw traybaby!!! That is fantastic!! Look at how teeny ur wee baby is!! Im so glad everything is great!! Aw yaaaaaay!! So so so happy for u!! Ur pic is great!

Certain! Woo hoo for all the movement! Thats so good! I havent felt anythin yet! Cant wait til i feel something! Just wait til u feel it on the outside! We used to shine a torch on my bump and brandon would kick the light! Was amazing!

AFM - worked all day...just home! I dnt have anythin exciting going on! Im just really sore down at my csection scar!! Bloody agony! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Good morning!

TrAyBaby - Yay!!! I'm so pleased your scan went well and all is confirmed in the right spot - your little bean looks perfect :flower:

Certain - I can't believe you are feeling so much movement already!! I am so jealous!! How amazing for you, enjoy every single second!! You've also reminded me I need to book my 16 week midwife appointment - thanks :D

Steph - Sorry to hear you're sore, is it actually from the c-section? I never even thought that would be uncomfortable afterwards for another baby! 

AFM - I've got my 20 week scan letter through - 3rd December :happydance: So that's 2 scans to be looking forward to. Getting very nervous about the gender scan in 3 weeks.... why???? 

Have you ladies have your down's risk letters back yet? I was told it would take about 2 weeks - Ugh, I want it now :hissy:

Also, at your 12 week appointments, did they take a load of measurements of baby? All of the measurement came back as average, head, length etc etc (as they should seeing as they gave me that dute date) except for the femur length... which came back as waaaaayyyy too small!!?? 

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Morning smiley!! 

We havent got our downs risk letters back yet actually...and thats been 2 weeks now since my scan! Hhmmm...! If i dnt hear anythin within the next week, il maybe give them a wee phone! 

And tbh...im not sure about the measurements! I saw her taking loads of measurements but she didnt tell us anything...i just assumed it all looked ok! Did the sonographer say 2 u that the femur length was too small? I wouldnt look too much into it...but if ur worried then just give ur midwife a phone! Thats wot they r there for afterall!

And yaaay on ANOTHER scan :happydance: im soooo not jealous haha! Ur gender scan is only like...3 weeks away! How exciting! Why r u getting nervous? Probably the same reason as me...everyones expecting u to have a girl? Lol! Im just worried we have a boy cos we cant think of any boys names haha!! 

Im not sure if my pain is because of my csection but i assume so! I dont remember being so sore so early on last time...so im assuming its just the scar tissue stretching! Il ask my midwife at the 16 week appt! 12days away lol! 

How is everyones friday goin? Im workin again 2nite! Really cant b bothered but gotta get some extra money! I was short in last months wages cos i didnt get paid wen i off wen brandon wasnt well! Nice eh? I shouldve jst phoned in with morning sickness cos i wouldve got paid for that! Ach well! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Btw...does anyone know how to subscribe to a thread? Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning Steph! 

Yeh the lady said everything looked very normal, and even made a point of showing us the legs and saying how in proportion they look even at such an early stage. It's just the print out with all the measurements on show the femur length as small vs what the average should be. I don't know - i'm not too worried, but will probably bring it up with the midwife when I see her. 

Yeh I spose that is why i'm so nervous, I kept waking up last night and thinking about it. I imagine I will get zero sleep the night before the actual scan... so silly!!!

Oh I was going to ask you, can you please give me the recipe's for you soups? :D After you wrote that the other day I have been really wanting some home made soup!!

To subscribe to a thread click the box at the top of the thread that says "thread tools" then it's one of those options. 

Ah that is so tight they didn't pay you whilst you were off for Brandon!! Oh well, next time you will know better and just say that you are sick - stupid work! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Ahh i see! Aw i would not worry at all! Im sure if u had anythin to worry about they would let u kno! They always like to make us worry about somethin lol!

Aww im the same, doubt il get any sleep before the scan! Luckily its early in the morning so i can just come home & go back to bed lol! 

Haha yeah of course il give u the recipes! I make carrot & chilli...carrot & corriander, tomato & chilli! Aaaand they r all scottish slimmers recipes so means they r very healthy! Yum yum! Il type them up in an email and send u them! Im tryin to perfect lentil soup...my mum makes amazing soup & i wanna b as good as her haha!! I made chicken curry yesterday...making bolognese today! Lol i love wen im in a cooking mood haha!!

Thanks...im now subscribed to this thread! Took me long enough haha!! Xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning!

Try - fantastic news!! Pic is gorgeous and im so happy you saw a hb and its in the right place - go baby!!

Smiley - Glad i reminded you - it was a bit of a boring app though, didnt really like that midwife :( hope i dont have her on the day. Super jealous about your scans - mines not until 15/11 -AAAGGEEES away! Dont worry about the movement - yours will come. Havent felt any yet today :) I dont remember them saying anything about measurements at the 12 week scan, just that my EDD hadnt changed. I did however get my downs test back within 5 days - it was 1:10,000 so pleased with that :) I would give them a call to chase it. 

Steph - sorry you are sore :( I have a small scar just below my pubic hair line from a laparoscopy i had and it also feels sore sometimes, my mum (whose a GP) said its the tissue stretching and to make sure I keep in moisturized, so maybe try that? 
Cant believe you dont get sick pay - so unfair!! hope your shift isnt too bad.

Im off out for cocktails (ok mocktails....:haha:) after work with some girlies...cant wait - although I have nothing to wear :( boobs too big and stomach too big for most of my stuff....humph!!


----------



## CertainTurton

steph1505 said:


> Ahh i see! Aw i would not worry at all! Im sure if u had anythin to worry about they would let u kno! They always like to make us worry about somethin lol!
> 
> Aww im the same, doubt il get any sleep before the scan! Luckily its early in the morning so i can just come home & go back to bed lol!
> 
> Haha yeah of course il give u the recipes! I make carrot & chilli...carrot & corriander, tomato & chilli! Aaaand they r all scottish slimmers recipes so means they r very healthy! Yum yum! Il type them up in an email and send u them! Im tryin to perfect lentil soup...my mum makes amazing soup & i wanna b as good as her haha!! I made chicken curry yesterday...making bolognese today! Lol i love wen im in a cooking mood haha!!
> 
> Thanks...im now subscribed to this thread! Took me long enough haha!! Xxxxx

ps...can i have them too? I will pm you my email address :)


----------



## steph1505

Good morning certain :wave: How r u today?

Its really weird, the postmans just been and I have my down syndrome results letter! It just says "low risk" :happydance::happydance: I thought it would be but its nice to have the actual results! So that was 15 days mine took smiley! 

Ah certain...your mums a clever woman! I'll def make sure I moisturise my scar more! I never would have thought of that helping! 

And of course I'll give u the recipes too! :flower: LoL its a lot of pressure now...I hope u like them haha!! 

Do either of uz have any recipes yous could share? I remember when I was weaning Brandon...i had soooo much fun making him loads of things! LoL the excitement of pureeing up some sweet potato! Haha!!:haha:

Im gonna try post some pictures of my belly...for no real reason other than to show you how much its freaking grown in the space of two weeks! But uz need to promise not to be judging the stretchmarks from last time lol!

xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh Steph - They all sound delicious!!! I don't really have any recipes - I'm not very good at this cooking thing. :nope: I got all my puree's from the Annabel Karmel book though, loved doing all that :D

Aha, that is good timing Mr Postman! I really want mine but I guess will have to show a little patience... Glad both yours have come back as low risk!!

Certain - Enjoy the mocktails, sounds like fun! Oh I don't envy you having to find something to wear. The thought of doing that for me is making me sweat - haha. Nothing fits, but I dont look preg enough yet for things to look nice like they do on proper preg ladies!

Looking forward to seeing bump pics Steph, I started taking pics at 11 weeks and the diff is amazing! I will have to post them as well at some point! I bet yours looks lovely! :D

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aw certain...i forgot to write that I also do not envy you in having to find some clothes to wear!! I have a wedding in four weeks time and I have bought a dress in a size 12, Im normally a 10 and Im just hoping that will do! Ive been living in my maternity jeans and my joggers lol! Not attractive at all! I have just ordered a maternity bundle off ebay! It has loads of jeans and combats and some jumpers etc...and it was £6!! I know its 2nd hand but hey...even if one pair of jeans is good, £6 is still a bargain!

Okay...so here are my pictures...the first one was taken at 12 weeks...and the second one at 14 weeks!:blush::blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0264.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0270.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## steph1505

LoL...they dont actually look that different do they??? :dohh::dohh::dohh: xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Awww Steph, they do look different!! You can really notice it!! So lovely!!! :D

Ha, I have a wedding in 4 weeks as well and I really need to put some effort into looking for a nice dress that I won't look like a mess in... but if I could rock up in joggers that would be much more ideal :haha:

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaw thanks!! I cant wait to have proper big belly bumpage!! Im gonna make sure I take a picture every week! I only took two pictures the whole pregnancy with Brandon! 

Aw tell me about it...its so hard to find a dress normally, never mind when ur at the awkward in between stage that we are all in!

Im gonna attach a pic of the dress I got! LoL u can tell when Im using my laptop rather than my phone...pictures galore :haha: I think its really nice considering its from Sainsburys haha!! 

The thing Im dreading the most about the wedding is wearing heels all day and night! Our poor wee feet haha!! 

xxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0268.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## smiley330

That dress is lovely!! They have some really nice things in Sainsbury's - I must get down there!

Ah Steph, you are still little though - but it is a horrible inbetween stage, I can't wait to have a huge bump!!

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hehe! Me neither!! I looooved being huge! Hehe!! Oooh im on the Next website looking at maternity clothes....DANGER!!!!!!!!!!!! :winkwink:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> Hehe! Me neither!! I looooved being huge! Hehe!! Oooh im on the Next website looking at maternity clothes....DANGER!!!!!!!!!!!! :winkwink:
> 
> xxxxxxxx

Aha, I was there the other day - did not work out well for my bank!!!! 

It appears I cannot get enough of salt and vinegar snack a jacks - LOVE THEM :D

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Ooooh very nice!! At least they r healthier than crisps!! Im loving Frazzles...the bacon flavoured crisps! I dont even like bacon! Strange...but goooood haha!!

Aw wot did u get from Next? Ive ordered a jumper...thats all for now lol! xxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ooh I love those!!

Well I needed some work trousers, so of course I ordered 2 pairs of work trousers and 2 pairs of jeans :blush:

1 pair of jeans has already been worn into the ground!! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hahaha nice one!!! 

Brandon wants to type so hes gonna say hi:

;[';lmm bbn.m b hn,lp0pp00p00o0p0,cdgdffggh 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Awwww HELLO BRANDON!!!! :wave:


----------



## steph1505

LoL he thinks the lemon in my ticker is Bob the Builders hat!! And he keeps pointing at ur pic and saying 'babys toes' 

Well...Im gonna go get ready for work! Yuck! Hope uz all have a lovely night!! Certain...enjoy ur night out with the ladies!

Speak to uz over the weekend! xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Awww steph, that is soo cute! Had a lovely evening but was zonked by 11pm - wow Ive certainly changed my ways :) had some lovely mocktails! 

Smiley - nice one on the shopping - im terrible at shopping online, Im always worried I wont be able to or will forget to send it back if its not right :( however I think im going to be going shopping tomorrow so hope to get some mat clothes then :)

All ok with kbkb!? :hi:

IM AN AVOCADO!!! wooo hooo!! so excited to be 4 months preg!


----------



## steph1505

Good morning! Aw glad u had a good nite!! Haha its a sign of changin times eh? Im always in my bed as early as possible these days! I can actually see me nearly falling asleep in work 2nite...not good lol! I was meant to be in at 6am this morning tho but i managed to swap to the backshift! Theres no way i can handle having to get up at half 4 in the mornin! 

Oooh i hope u manage to get lots of lovely clothes when u go shopping! 

And wooooo happy avocado day!! I cant wait to say im 4 months pregnant lol! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Certain - woohoo! Avocado!! Getting into the bigger fruits now :D glad u had a good night! haha, I am exactly the same - how things have changed! We only went over to our friends last night and I was still knackered and wanted to come home by 10! 

Steph - I guess the backshift is the lesser of two evils huh? Hope it goes quickly tonight! 

I got my downs risk letter this morning, 1 in 10,000 :dance: that's one less thing to worry about I spose! 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend! 

kbkb - are u busy with house stuff? Don't work too hard!! 

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Morning!! 

:happydance: yay for the down letter smiley!! Thats fab!! Ur hospital must've heard u yesterday haha!! 

Kbkb - where aaaare u?? If ur busy doin house stuff...have a BnB break!! 

Im goin to Matalan today!! I didnt know they had maternity clothes! So gonna go see if they have anythin nice! Apart from that...nothin exciting planned for me! Xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Yey smiley so glad your results are good, the same as mine :) 

Steph - good luck at Matalan, im not sure if they do maternity or not.

AFM - sooo I went a little over board...got 3 tops, 2 dresses and some legins :) a couple were in the sale, but was an expensive day :haha: still at least i have more to wear now :) i did want to get a skirt but couldnt find any :( so will venture out online to see if i can get one. Any recommendations on good sites?


----------



## TrAyBaby

i cant wait till its my turn to but mat clothes, i wanna bump!


----------



## CertainTurton

You will get there :) mine still looks like podge when i sit down :(


----------



## smiley330

Oooh Steph, let me know if matalan is any good and worth making a trip! 

Well yesterday morning I woke up and there is well and truly a bump!!! I have no idea where it came from, but literally overnight it is now most definitely there! I can't believe it!! I was about 19/20 weeks with ds before even a hint of a bump showed! :D x x x


----------



## steph1505

Certain - that sounds like a gooood shopping day haha!! Retail therapy is great haha!! Good on u!! I wanna get a fee jumpers for over winter!

Tray- aw it wont be long at all! Before u kno ul be waddling about with ur massive bump haha!!

Smiley - il let u kno if its any good! Hopefully its worth the trip! And woo hoo on the bump! I remember hearing ur meant to show earlier with ur 2nd but i didnt think this early!! I remember at my 20 week scan, the woman thot she mustve got it wrong & i was only in for my first scan! I was tiny til about 23 weeks with Brandon, then i jst popped! 

I was told last nite "u dnt look pregnant, u jst look like uv had too many sunday roasts"... Aw yeh, thanks for that haha!! Xxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

:haha: oh dear steph thats not very nice of the person!

Smiley - woop so pleased! i know your supposed to show earlier with the 2nd :) Im amazed at how much im showing already,my sister hadnt seen me for 4 weeks and was amazed when i saw her yesterday. I just put on one of my baggy tops ive been wearing since bfp and the bump now shows through!! no hiding it now!! Im just sad it still look a bit podgy when i sit - is that normal? its def hard when im standing up. 

I will post a 16 week pic later when i can upload it :) ive now put on 4 lb - feels so weird for that to be ok! but I have just GOT to keep myself going on the x trainer -im so lazy :haha:


----------



## smiley330

Yay certain - Look forward to seeing your bump! You are doing so well to have only put on 4lbs so far... i'm not even going to say how much i've put on already!! :blush: I am hoping now that the crazed starvation has stopped it will slow down a bit though!

I didn't see your first post about your shopping trip, but it sounds very successful!! I am going to wait and go proper shopping on 4th November after i've had my scan. The scan is early in the morning so i'm going to head into Milton Keynes afterwards, will also pick a little something up for bub - eeeekk!!

I will take a photo of my newly popped bump and post it. I took one at 11 weeks so will post that as well to compare to! Yeh I read that you show earlier with your second, I just didn't think it would be this early. Haha it's so strange! 

x x x x


----------



## TrAyBaby

oooooooo bump pics please, cant wait to catch up with you all and post a pic of my bump when i get one :happydance:


----------



## smiley330

Ok here are bump pics. The first one at 11 weeks (little bit of a bump peeking through) and the one from today at 13 weeks. :D x x x
 



Attached Files:







Squiggle 11 weeks.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 1









Squiggle 13 wks.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## steph1505

Aw smiley!!! Thats a proper wee bump!!! How cute is that??!! I can def see a difference between the two pics!! Eek!!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Thanks lovely! Eeeek! It's really coming along -haha! x


----------



## kbkb

Hello Ladies :wave: So Sorry for being MIA and lovely of you all to be concerned :hugs:,
my best BnB :friends:!!!!

Steph guessed it, house stuff keeping me on my toes! Friday was super busy at work, and then Saturday was the house stuff. .but I did manage to go to brunch with DH and some friends Sunday so that was lovely! I had 3-4 sips of beer from DH..its the perfect antidote to heartburn :rofl: That's about all I'd allow myself!

There's a naughty kid in there I tell you....I had some dessert at night yesterday and LO went MENTAL ! was kicking my gut furiously for an hour after! :haha: was super charged with the sugar methinks. :haha:


How was the late shift steph? and Big :kiss: to little Brandon!!

Certain- :yipee: for 4 months! i hope you did find some maternity wear. I find leggings the best as the bump grows, I got some with bump support from mothercare, they are lovely. 

Smiley- :wohoo: for the low low risk Down's syndrome. Bet you're relieved...was a BIGGGGG stress point for me as I'm over 30.

Traybaby- you'll get to mat wear soon enough! Trust me, the bump explodes in month no.5!
How's monday morning for everyone?


----------



## TrAyBaby

i'm a BLUEBERRY today, for me this is a massive achievment :)


----------



## kbkb

:dance: for being a blueberry!!


----------



## steph1505

Tray - woooo for bluberryness!! I remember being a blueberry! Trust me...it wont long til ur a big lemon like me!!

Kbkb - hellooooo :wave: aw sunday sounds lovely! I love brunch!! Lol ur baby must've loooooved that desert!! 

How is the house coming along?

I got a few more bits&peices for my maternity wardrobe yesterday hehe! I start work in 2 hours & i sooooo cant be bothered! Yaaaawn lol! I had like a 12 hour sleep...i think ive slept too long if u kno wot i mean!! 

Hope everyone is having a lovely monday (if there is such a thing) xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning ladies!

Kbkb - :hi: good to hear alls well :) glad baby liked the desert, made me fancy one too...hehe. My LO kicks me when i sneeze....:haha: I think the leggins idea is good, I bought one pair at the weekend, sooo comfy! 

TrAyBaby - wooo hooo for blueberry.. :)

AFM- think ive got ANOTHER cold :( never used to pick things up so much :( *sniff sniff* So anyway here are my pics, 1st one is 14 weeks and 2nd one is 16 weeks, see a difference?

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/belly014.jpg https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/belly017.jpg


----------



## smiley330

Aww Certain - such a lovely bump!! Def see a difference :D I'm sure my 13 week bump is the same as your 16 week one!

TrAyBaby - Congrats on Blueberry!!!

kbkb - Haha, that's so cute your baby like deserts! Ohh maybe that does mean it's a girl :D

x x x


----------



## kbkb

Thats such a cute bump, Certain !!!!

Smiley- :haha: that's what I thought too...very girly, no?


----------



## TrAyBaby

aw certain now i have bump envy, very cute bump x


----------



## smiley330

Oh, I have just purchased the most delightful pair of maternity jeans from Topshop... Very pleased with them... may have to invest in the same pair but in diff colours :D

Just thought i'd share! x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Oooo what sort are they? I could do with another pair of jeans - they didnt have any in my size on Sat :( I hate jeans shopping normally!!

LO is moving loads today! I have a wriggler in there :) but I am SO SO SO bored at work :( rescue me please!!


----------



## smiley330

They are the Baxter ones, they're in the maternity section online so have a look! I find it so hard to get jeans normally, so was very surprised that these came good. I guess jeans shopping is quite subjective though!

Ahhhh that's so nice to feel movements whilst at work - I can't wait for that! No matter how bad the day is at work, with your baby wiggling around it always makes it better!! :D x


----------



## steph1505

Hey!!! 

Certain ur bump is sooooo cute!! I can def see a difference!! Have ppl started givin u comments? Eek!! Its so good u can feel baby loads!!

I *think* i can start to feel baby! It def wasnt wind :haha:

Smiley - i love the jeans!! I need to get some leggins & jumpers & then i should pretty much b done!! Smiley, i seen on fb u said u didnt have mat clothes last time...how did u manage that? 

Loads of ppl have been commenting on how 'podgy' i look now! Cheers guys! Its really buggin me now! Its cos my work clothes arent tights so i do look a wee bit bigger! It bugs me how every1 thinks its ok to call me fat tho!! Ggrrr!! Haha!!

Wot u ladies up to 2day? Xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Oh!! Happy lemon day smiley!! I cant see my own ticker for some reason! Can anyone tell me what fruit i am?? Lol!! Xxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Happy Navel Orange day, Steph!!!!! and happy lemon day smiley!
 
I still stay a papaya....Bummer! but happy :happydance:V-day to me!


----------



## steph1505

Oh my god kbkb!!!! Ur 24weeks!!!

Happy happy happy V Day to u!!!!!! Aaaahh!!!!

How exciting!! 

How r u doin?? Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hahaha, why a navel orange? Not just an orange? :D Well, happy navel orange day Steph!

Woohoo, i'm a lemon! 

Oh my gosh, HAPPY V DAY kbkb!!!! :happydance: That is so exciting!! 

Oh Steph - I have no idea how I managed it last time. I just didn't need any maternity clothes. I didn't start getting big, as in properly big until about 23 weeks - then I just had bigger size jeans, and when I was really big I must have just worn leggings? I really don't know!!! :shrug:

x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Thank u :hugs: ladies!!! I dont know what I'm feeling apart from the fact that I' m getting used to being kicked a lot :haha:
Lovely that Certain is beginning to feel kicks too!!!!

Smiley- I'm like you...I have like 1 set of maternity pants and 2-3 set of support leggings cause i only started getting big a few weeks back. My friends gifted me 2-3 loose tops! I have not been on a mat shopping binge yet...I'm proud of me ;)

Steph- it is AMAZING what people feel entitled to say to a woman just because she is pregnant. Podgy??? I mean hello? Just ignore or ask your employer if you can wear a tee that says "pregnant, not fat, ignoramuses" ...:grr:


----------



## smiley330

Yeh I think loose tops were what I went with last time! I'm just too big too soon this time, so think I want to get proper maternity stuff to make it look like i'm preg and not just "podgy".... 

Steph - I hate it when people just think it's ok to say things like that! A couple of times I would laugh off, but if I kept getting called it I think hormones would take over and i'd get snappy!! 

x x x


----------



## smiley330

Oooh Steph, I missed the bit about feeling baby move!!! Eeekk that's exciting! Was it little thumps or the butterflies?? x x x


----------



## steph1505

Smiley - i wish id been able to get away with no mat clothes! I had loads haha! But i bloody binned it all! Raging! Haha! 

Ive felt a lot of the butterfly feelings & some wee kicks! I remember from last time it turned my stomach...and this time is the same! Lol!

Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hello ladies :)

Glad to hear is well with you - kbkb, we like to make sure you are ok :)

Well I am a lucky girl!! One of my DHs colleagues has been really kind to us (in fact she was one of the few who knew we were TTC and she recommended preseed to us!) and her youngest LO has just grown out of his cot so she has given it to us!! :happydance: So excited as they dropped it off at the house this morning - cant wait to see it!! She is also loaning me her reusable nappies! Gonna save us so much - I feel really blessed! I feel a bit overwhelmed though as we now have much more stuff than I imagined we would at this time! Oh well :)


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Hi ladies! All is well here. Been have episodes of spotting and after a million different blood and urine tests, they can't find anything wrong at all so I am not worried anymore. My bloat started going away and was replaced with a bump, finally! Some of it is still bloat but not much! I have also been feeling baby for the past few days and I know it is the baby finally! Was trying to upload a pic but I don't know how from my phone.


----------



## kbkb

:wave: mustanggirl! Great to hear you're doing well...Hope all the issues are now finally behind you :hugs:

Certain- WOW! that's what I call a good friend! Lucky you! 

Steph- :dance: ,exciting to feel the LO's movements,isnt it?..

How are we all today? TGIF, i say!


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!!

Certain - what a good friend u have!! Thats so nice of her! So tell us...is the cot just beautiful? Eek! I bet u were so excited to get home from work! The cots a huge expense so thats so good that uz dont need to pay for that!! 

Mustang - hiiii :wave: so glad to hear everything is good with u! It must be scary for u but glad u kno everything is great!! Yay! And woo hoo about the being able to feel the baby! Im the same! Its great isnt it?

Kbkb - hello!! Im ok today! Went out to the cinema last nite with a few of my friends! Was a good nite! We went to see the new paranormal activity! I love being scared haha!!

Hope everyone is good! Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning!

Mustang - Great to hear all is progressing well :) Looking forward to a pic. Im afraid I dont know how to upload from a phone, I normally have to put it on my computer then save it in photobucket then post the link...

Steph - eeek how can you watch that - Im such a wuss, cant cope with scary stuff! :) I know im so lucky, its like this 
https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5

but we havent put it up yet, thats a job for Sunday :) sooo exciting!


----------



## steph1505

Aaw certain! Thats beautiful!! Aaaw it'll be even cuter with ur wee baby in it! Eek! Aaaaw! Im gonna miss buyin all the new furniture! Were gonna reuse Brandons cot...but i suppose it does mean we get to buy Brandon a new bed! 

Have u got the nursery all set up already? Xxxxxx


----------



## Beauty2

I've waited all my life for this momemt....well one month....and it's finally here!!! I am a SMEP success member! I found out yesterday that I'm 3weeks preggo! I confirmed today with a digi. Can I join your thread????? I miss you ladies!! I've been stalking you :blush: and you all are progressing so well! 

Oh, and I LOVE the baby bumps....sooo cute!!!


----------



## steph1505

Beauty!! Hiiiiii :wave:

Huuuge congrats to u :happydance: im so happy for u!!

Of course u can join us! Woo hoo! 

How have u been feelin? Did u have many symptoms? When do u think ul be due? Around july? Eeeek! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Hi Beauty!! Glad to see you again, it's been a while since the SMEP days.


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks so much, Steph!!! 

I didn't have many symptoms...not near as many as I had in the other months I wasn't pregnant. :rofl: the only thing(s) I really noticed differently was I had some pulling in tugging at my belly button on 6dpo and 7dpo. And (TMI) my urine sticks REALLY bad! Ugh! Other than that I'm doing okay. 

According to FF, I'm due on July 2nd. Have called the doc yet. Haven't even told OH yet :blush: I feel bad but he left early this morning after I took the digi and I didn't want to tell him on the phone. How long does a digi read "pregnant"? Does anyone know? And where can I buy one of those digi's that says 3+ weeks pregnant? I want to surprise OH buy gifting him a preggo test. :kiss:


----------



## Beauty2

Hey Mustang!


----------



## steph1505

Haha i was the same...had loads of symptoms the months i got BFNs then nothing the month we fell pregnant! 

Aww i dont know where u can get those tests from...i used wee sainsburys own brand tests lol! 

When will u get a chance to tell ur OH? Aw u must b so excited! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yaaaay Beauty!! So lovely to see you here :D

I can't believe you haven't told your OH yet, I just assumed you had! I got one of those digs from boots, but you can get them from most places round here! They are my fave hpt's :haha: 

How's everyone else today? 

Certain - love that little crib, so cute! 

Oh I can't wait to start getting all that stuff down from the loft! 

We only have a 2 bed house so DS and Squiggle will be sharing a room at some point, so I'm going to have to get my creative head on to try and get lots of storage stuff / make use of the space! His room is huge so there's plenty of room, it's just all taken up with boxes of toys at the mo! 

x x x x


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey chicas ive been a bit of a stress head this week with my symptoms coming and going so my OH booked me a private scan to put my mind at ease since the docs wont let me have another one till 12 weeks. The scan is in an hour eeeeeeeeeek better go drink some water x


----------



## steph1505

Morning!!

Aw tray - hope the scan puts ur mind at ease! The first trimester is hard enough but i can imagine its more stressful with ur history! But im sure everything is ok!! My symptoms used to come and go...id have a few good days then boom! They came back! Cant wait to hear how the scan goes!!

Smiley - we have a 2 bedroom too so Brandon and baby will need to share too! I was drawing out plans of a new room layout yesterday haha! We will have enough room...but im just like...where will i put all brandons toys! He currently has 3 toyboxes...a rocking horse...a huge buzz ligtyear rocket car and a drawing desk!! Lol im gonna need to have a MASSIVE clearout before xmas i think!! I think we'll need another wardrobe tho but thats the only thing! Were gonna look to move in 2013! Or sooner if OH gets a new job! Ive seen a house online i absolutely love but i dnt wanna go see it cos i know il be heartbroken if we cant put an offer in! He has an interview next week! Keep ur fingers crossed!!

Ive started having nosebleeds! I remember this from last time! Its soooo annoying! Im having about 5 a day! Ive had two already this morning! That should be fun in work! 

Wots eveyone doin today? Suprise suprise...im working tonight! Thats 3 xfactors il have had to catch up on! Xxxxx


----------



## Beauty2

I told him when he got home last night. Just didn't want to do it on the phone. 

Okay, so now that I'm preggers....here comes more worry....so I keep getting this tight feeling on the right side. Could it be a ectopic pregnancy? What are the chances of that? I've never had one before. Should I go to the doc to find out or should I wait? I'm going nuts here! Ugh!!


----------



## smiley330

Good luck at your scan Tray - looking forward to seeing more pics :D

Beauty - Oh try not to worry. I had that exact same thought. I was getting really bad cramps / sharp pains in the side and I was convinced at one point it was ectopic (that was Dr Google's fault) - if you are worried, go and get it checked. But i'm sure it's just the usual pulling etc that means your bub is getting nice and snuggled in there!!

Steph - That is the exact same thing!! haha, I am just going to have a huge clearout of all his toys etc and throw away loads that are not needed. Space is of the essence!! Oooh FX for you OH's interview - let us know how it goes!!

Booo to missing more X.factor - I'll watch tonights for you :winkwink: x x x


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks, Smiley! It comes and goes and I googled it. Says something about the corpus lutheum and/or the uterus stretching. I'll probably still go to the doc but I'm not as worried anymore. 

So glad I can depend on you girls :hugs:


----------



## steph1505

Morning ladies!! How'd u enjoy ur saturdays? 

Beauty - try not to worry! I remember us all having it! It will jst be stretching! I still only get the pain down my left side! Smileys right tho...google is not ur friend haha!! It jst makes u panic!! 

Smiley - haha space is def of the essence! My work is having a half price toy sale nxt week but im really gonna try jst get some jigsaws etc! Wee things lol! Ive been trying to get a big buzz lightyear toybox off the little tikes website but i think its only available in USA! 

AFM - this is absolutely ridiculous but i am totally in the xmas spirit haha!! Last nite in work i seen we had a discontinued laptop so i queried it and with my discount i got it for jst over £200!! So thats my OH's xmas sorted! His laptop is literally 9 years old so its a mission for him to try update his ipod or wotever lol!! But im gonna go get wrappin paper today and wrap it so that he cant find it! Hehe!! Im too excited!! :haha: xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning!

Hope you have all had lovely weekends so far!

Beauty - eeeeek :happydance: oh im so happy for you! Congratulations and welcome :) Try not to worry, I had lots of twinges in my first few weeks :) You can always moan to us though!

Steph - dont worry I was like that the other day :) It is sort of almost christmas :) I am already making my list and it sounds like you got a great bargin!! 

TrAy - how did the scan go? hope it gave you some reassurance :) 

AFM - well we now have a cot set up...very exciting and some how makes it very real :). There wasnt any instructions so we had ummm 'fun' trying to work it out :) we still need to get a mattress etc but that can wait a bit. esp as we will be using a crib for the first few months. Also very excitingly DH felt LO kick for the first time yesterday :happydance: we were lying in bed and he had his hand on my tumy and LO gave a big kick and he jumped a mile and said..oooo was that one? I was very happy I have to say :)
On the downside we spent a couple of hours wandering around town yesterday and my hip/back really started playing up :( I really hope it doesnt continue to get worse - any ideas how to help it? are you allowed to use heat packs/ heated bean bags in preg?

Also ps...im an onion...eeek :)


----------



## steph1505

Hey certain!! :wave:

Happy Onion Day :happydance:

That is sooooooo cute ur OH felt the baby kick!! Aaaahh how exciting! Thats amazing! Its really early as well...thats amazing!! :happydance::happydance:

LoL i can just imagine trying to build a cot with no instructions:dohh: We r gonna need to turn Brandons bed back into a cot when its time for the baby to go into a cot! LoL that should be fun! :wacko: 

Aw thats a shame about ur hip and back! Tbh ive been getting similar pains! My pains shoot down one side of my bum:blush: and down my leg! Do ures do that? It only seems to be when Ive been walking lots (mostly in work) so maybe we should just stop walking? Haha!! I think u are allowed to use heatpacks in pregnancy...as long as u dont put them on ur bump haha!! 

LoL im far too excited about christmas!! I think, cos I work in retail, christmas always starts waaaay earlier than it should! And i get waaaaay too excited haha!! :haha:xxxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Oh! And heres a pic of my 15 week bump! Just for funsies lol!! xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







15 week bump.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CertainTurton

Steph - - lovely bump you have coming there :) so exciting! Thanks for responding re back, I will use my penguin bean bag :) 

Sooooo, I tried the cabbage test today...BUT i think I may have done it wrong. The water I had started out a blue colour (maybe I used too much water when boiling it!?) anyway I tried it anyway and it instantly turned pink!! So I think that means boy!? eeeek I just cant wait another 3 weeks to find out! :)


----------



## smiley330

Eeeek Certain - onion day!! Oooh I'm so excited to see someone else do the cabbage test :happydance: sounds like you did it right, the water is meant to start off a bluey / purpley colour. Did it go pink like it did in my pics? That's exciting - boy!! It's good to see someone get a diff result for comparison! 

Steph - loooooove the bump!! And yes, you are mad - that is so organised for crimbo. I'm a "do all the shopping on christmas eve" kinda girl - but I am going to at least try and be more oganised this year!! Ahhh I do love Christmas!! 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

LoL i cant believe u only have 3 weeks til u find out! Wot date is ur scan? Eek! Aw im rubbish at these gender tests...we all know thats Smileys field of expertise! Haha!

I think I'll do a few of the tests before my scan! LoL! xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Hey Smiley :wave:

LoL I freak out if all my christmas presents arent wrapped by the end of November haha!! Im a total control freak when it comes to Christmas! Haha!!

I have discovered gumtree today! Have uz ever been on it? There is a girl selling a Mamas and Papas tallboy that would match our nursery furniture so Ive messaged her! Eek how exciting! Haha!! Its the small things that make me happy! xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh yeah, I love gumtree!! You can find some right bargains on there! Haha, I didn't think anyone didnt know about Gumtree :D

Oooh that sounds nice, FX it hasn't been sold and u can get it! x x x


----------



## avidwriter15

Mine started on the right side for the first few weeks then it went to my left side - and at 11 weeks its back to my right side.. I think baby came out of right ovary and has probably planted itself on the right side - nothing to worry about!!




Beauty2 said:


> I told him when he got home last night. Just didn't want to do it on the phone.
> 
> Okay, so now that I'm preggers....here comes more worry....so I keep getting this tight feeling on the right side. Could it be a ectopic pregnancy? What are the chances of that? I've never had one before. Should I go to the doc to find out or should I wait? I'm going nuts here! Ugh!!


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks, Avidwriter!!! How are you doing?


----------



## kbkb

Hey! :wave: Welcome to all the new ladies! So nice to see you girls here- Avid writer and Beauty!!! 

Certain- Wow, awesome that you felt a kick so early!! Happy Onion-ness!! Your little man seems to have announced himself with the cabbage going pink ;)

Steph- that is a really CUTE bump :shrug: there's no way someone called you podgy! you're so in shape!!!

Smiley- :haha: I notice we;re on the same 2nd tri threads, trying to guess boy/ girl for people...Gosh, so addictive!!!


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks for all the warm welcomes! :hugs: 

Steph - really cute bump! I love the holidays too. 

Certain - Happy Onion!!! Oooh, a boy! Let's see if the cabbage test is right.

I hope the rest of you ladies are feeling good on this Monday! Unfortunately, the day just started for me :growlmad: but on a good note: I made 4 weeks today!!!! YAY!!! :happydance: Baby seems to be snugged. I'm getting some good belly sleeping in until I'm about 16weeks....I'm a belly sleeper :blush: so I'm going to enjoy while I can like my first pregnancy :haha: 

Have a great day ladies!!! :thumbup:


----------



## smiley330

Hello!!

Tray - Hope everything went well at the scan!? :flower:

kbkb - Haha, I see your name up sometimes on the same ones i've guessed on. I have to keep going back to my old posts now to see if they know! It is addictive stuff!!

Maybe we should start an official guessing thread so we can just get everyone to post their pics for us to guess :haha:

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Kbkb!! Helloooo :wave: how r u?? 

Lol wot u & smiley like?? Ur wee gender guessing addicts haha!! 

Lol thanks for sayin im in shape haha!! I thot i was too but apparently not haha!! Ach well...i know im pregnant, thats all that matters haha!!

Wotcha been doin with ureself?? 

Hows everyone else? Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Beauty...glad ur feelin a bit better! Im a belly sleeper too but my god does it hurt now!! And it makes me wanna pee constantly!! Haha!!

Is this ur first baby beauty? Sorry...im jst bein nosie! Xxxxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

smiley330 said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Tray - Hope everything went well at the scan!? :flower:
> 
> kbkb - Haha, I see your name up sometimes on the same ones i've guessed on. I have to keep going back to my old posts now to see if they know! It is addictive stuff!!
> 
> Maybe we should start an official guessing thread so we can just get everyone to post their pics for us to guess :haha:
> 
> x x x

yeah my scan went really well, baby is growing nicely and has a lovely strong heartbeat. I have my booking in appointment this wednesday :)


----------



## Beauty2

Steph - nope, I have a 5yr old daughter. She's getting bigger by the moment! No problem with being "nosy" as you call it :haha: I don't mind at all! I had a baby so long ago and I was so young that I really don't remember what it felt like. And around this time last pregnancy, I still had no idea I was pregnant :haha: I was a little over 6 weeks when I found out. I love to sleep on my belly. My last pregnancy I had to sleep on the couch from month 4 to month 8 because I would roll over onto my belly and try to sleep :blush: I couldn't stay off my stomach! I might have to do that this time too. :) 

How are you doing? Sorry....haven't had time to catch up with everyone yet. 

Certain - thanks for adding me to the first page! :happydance: I think my due date is July 2, 2012. No plans for a scan yet. 

I will catch up with you ladies very soon!! I promise!! I want to know how your pregnancy is going so far :dance:


----------



## steph1505

Tray - so glad to hear ur scan went well! Thats fantastic! Aw the booking appt...its so boring haha!! 

Beauty - aw thats lovely u have a 5 year old girl! Have u told her yet uz are gonna have another or will u wait a while? How are u feeling? Any symptoms yet?? 

I have my 16 week midwife appt tomorro! I hope she tries listen to the heartbeat! Cant remember from last time! I cant believe im 16 weeks tomorro...this past week has flown by! And i can definitely feel baby moving now! He or she properly kicked me yday wen i was workin! Just need to wait for OH to feel it now! I think i was 18 weeks when he felt it last time! 

Hows everyone 2day? Im jst getting ready to head to work! Yaaaaawn! Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ahh Tray- that's great! So pleased it all went well!

Steph - 16 weeks seems like such a big milestone doesn't it. Yeh i'm pretty sure she will try and listen to the heartbeat at that appointment - I have mine next tues! 

I'm so jealous of you all feeling movements!! I still am not feeling anything. I didn't feel anything at all until really late last time so i spose still got a while to wait. Gosh OH didn't feel the kicks until about 21 weeks!! 

My back has really begun to hurt, just lower right side. So i think maybe i've lifted something funny or twisted wrong? I don't think such a specific ache can be pregnancy related or can it?

I'm off work today with DS, so just trying to decide what we are going to do. I can't decide!! We are all dressed and ready to go out, but I don't know where . . . Hmmm! 

x x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning,

Beauty - no worries :) pleased to see you here!! Aww cute you have a 5 yr old too :) Shame about the couch, Im starting to worry as I cant seem to stay off my back :( may need to start using pillows. 

TrAy - phew, glad to hear all is well :) booking app is a big step too!

Smiley - I think that the back pain can be preg related. If its on one side and lower down it could be being referred from your hip joint. Try and rest up. I have now got a number to call to get a physio app for mine :( hope it helps some!

Steph - loving the movement! mine was wriggling loads yesterday and a fair few can be felt outside now - so exciting!


----------



## smiley330

Thanks Certain, I will try and rest it. Though having a lump of a DS to lift about is not helping :D I've had to take some painkillers today as I haven't been able to stand / sit without it hurting!! I hope it fixes itself... what are the chances? 

Where is your back pain? I hope the physio helps! 

Is anyone going to the baby show this weekend? I am going with OH on Friday, can't wait!! x


----------



## Beauty2

steph1505 said:


> Tray - so glad to hear ur scan went well! Thats fantastic! Aw the booking appt...its so boring haha!!
> 
> Beauty - aw thats lovely u have a 5 year old girl! Have u told her yet uz are gonna have another or will u wait a while? How are u feeling? Any symptoms yet??
> 
> I have my 16 week midwife appt tomorro! I hope she tries listen to the heartbeat! Cant remember from last time! I cant believe im 16 weeks tomorro...this past week has flown by! And i can definitely feel baby moving now! He or she properly kicked me yday wen i was workin! Just need to wait for OH to feel it now! I think i was 18 weeks when he felt it last time!
> 
> Hows everyone 2day? Im jst getting ready to head to work! Yaaaaawn! Xxxxxxx

No, i haven't told anyone except you lovely ladies and OH. Not really any symptoms but I just feel bloated and have to potty more often. 

Ooh, 16 week appt!! :dance: How did it go? Did you hear the baby's heart? Glad you can feel the baby moving! :happydance:


----------



## Beauty2

CertainTurton said:


> Morning,
> 
> Beauty - no worries :) pleased to see you here!! Aww cute you have a 5 yr old too :) Shame about the couch, Im starting to worry as I cant seem to stay off my back :( may need to start using pillows.
> 
> TrAy - phew, glad to hear all is well :) booking app is a big step too!
> 
> Smiley - I think that the back pain can be preg related. If its on one side and lower down it could be being referred from your hip joint. Try and rest up. I have now got a number to call to get a physio app for mine :( hope it helps some!
> 
> Steph - loving the movement! mine was wriggling loads yesterday and a fair few can be felt outside now - so exciting!

Yea, the pillows are really helpful. I think I'll get a big preggo pillow this time in 3rd Tri. I'm sorry, I missed it. Do you have some back pain too? I hope it gets better soon. :hugs:


----------



## steph1505

Hiya ladies!! How r u all today??

Smiley - i def think the back pain could b related to pregnancy! Im gonna mention to my midwife 2day abt the pains ive been gettin! Lol its not easy to put ur feet up wen u have a toddler runnin abt mental haha!! 

What baby event is it?? I havent heard anythin abt it? Maybe theres one comin up here soon...scotland tends to be the last port of call for these things haha!! Let us kno if its any good!

Beauty - aw thats good uv not got a lot of symptoms...i hope it continues for u!

Well, for the 1st time in a long, OH and I have a day off together!! So were gonna head out soon after the midwife appt and have a nice wee day! Im excited haha!! Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning, how are we all today?

Steph - the event is a big baby event in London today, I think it is also going to Manchester but not sure where else. Its a bit like a wedding fair. I wish we could go but Im away at my cousins this weekend :) ooo have a lovely day with OH :)

Yep I def think a pillow is in order :) my pain is mainly on my left side, where is slipped a disc before - heat does help it though :) So, I feel huge today - woke up and put my pre preg 'fat day baggy top' on and look at the pic below.. I feel biiiig :) nice really but bit of a shock too. I also hadnt realised how huge my arms look :( good thing I was on the x trainer this morn, think i need to do it more often! 
https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/belly-1.jpg


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning! (Or afternoon now!)

Steph - Ah hope your midwife appointment goes well and you and OH have a nice day off together!!

Yeh, i'm starting to think this back pain is preg related, going to have to mention it next week. And get myself a pillow!! I've heard they are amazing!

Oooh maybe I can get one at the baby show on Friday :happydance: I doubt we'll buy much, but it will be a fun day out anyway. FX for lots of freebies!!

Certain - your bump is SO lovely. It's a proper baby bump now isn't it - such a neat little bump!!! love it! Oh gosh, don't be silly - your arms look fine to me! I can't believe you are still managing to get on the X-trainer, how on earth do you have the energy??!!

x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

smiley330 said:


> Good Morning! (Or afternoon now!)
> 
> Steph - Ah hope your midwife appointment goes well and you and OH have a nice day off together!!
> 
> Yeh, i'm starting to think this back pain is preg related, going to have to mention it next week. And get myself a pillow!! I've heard they are amazing!
> 
> Oooh maybe I can get one at the baby show on Friday :happydance: I doubt we'll buy much, but it will be a fun day out anyway. FX for lots of freebies!!
> 
> Certain - your bump is SO lovely. It's a proper baby bump now isn't it - such a neat little bump!!! love it! Oh gosh, don't be silly - your arms look fine to me! I can't believe you are still managing to get on the X-trainer, how on earth do you have the energy??!!
> 
> x x x

Thanks smiley - in all honesty I really dont have the energy but make myself do it...I am always zonked by the end of the day - I will try to keep it but occasionally if I can though. I think a bit of exercise does help the back pain overall (as long as its not high impact, so no running - I HATE running :))


----------



## steph1505

Aaw certain!! Ur bump is lovely!! Its proper bumpage too! Lovely! They say the more u exercise in pregnancy, the better ur labour will be! I dnt kno if theres much truth in it but im gonna exercise as much as possible to try have a good labour this time! Good on u for trying to keep up the xtrainer!! 

Smiley - aw i remember goin to a baby fair wen i was pregnant with brandon & the freebies alone were amazing! Have a great time!!! I hope it comes to scotland! Do u have a link or anythin i could google search so i could check?

My day has been good with the boys! MW appt was good, she said everything is spot on! Woo hoo! And then went into sains and stashed loads of toys - they all go half price 2moro! So that'll b most of my xmas shoppin done after 2moro haha!! 

Hope every1s had a good day! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Steph - I am so jealous of you working in Sainsbury's!! All the toys always go so quickly when it's the big half price thing, we never get there in time! Glad your midwife appointment went well :D

Yeh, this is the link for the baby show https://www.thebabyshow.co.uk/ :happydance:

Well I keep waking up in the night / early morning with the most painful headaches... arghhh! It was the same when I was preg with DS, it's horrible. It's like waking up with a migraine all the time - Keep having to take tablets for, so feeling bad about it, I hope it doesn't last much longer!!

My back seems to be a bit better. I think it's going to keep coming off and on though. Oh and I also keep waking up on my back, i'm trying so hard not to sleep on my back (hearing lots of "MUST NOT SLEEP ON YOUR BACK" stories) - What's a girl to do!! :shrug:

x x x


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Lovely Ladies!!!

Certain - Ooh, very lovely baby bump!!! You are not big AT ALL!!!! Stop it. :hugs: I hope your back feels better soon. 

Smiley - I'm glad your back is doing a little better. I hope it continues. You're going to the baby fair? I hope you get some good stuff! 

Steph - I envy you xmas shopping almost being complete. I haven't begun to think about xmas yet. :haha: I still have to plan for OH's birthday next month. What will I do?! :nope: I need to get on the ball. Glad your appt went well!! 

AFM - I've been worrying my self to death. What's new, huh? :rofl: Just been thinking about miscarrying a lot. I don't know why. I did the same thing when I was preggo with my daughter. I just hope everything is alright in there. When should I go see a doc? I remember last pregnancy my MW office told me I couldn't come in for an appt until I was 12 weeks. I wonder does that rule still apply. I was thinking of lying to get an appt; however, I kind of want to be honest about this whole process. :shrug: I'm just super nervous. 

Anyhoo, I hope you ladies have a great day!!! :thumbup: 

Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!! 

Smiley - glad to see ur backs a bit better! Thats rubbish abt the headaches tho! I remember them from last time! I haveny had too many bad ones! The only thing that made me feel better was lying in a dark room! How u meant to do that with a wee one already! Dnt feel bad abt takin paracetemol! Needs must! Thanks for the link, will check it out!

Beauty - u are not alone! I spent my entire 1st trimester convinced i was goin to miscarry! I wasnt like that at all with DS! But try not to worry...easier said than done! I was told to make an appt at 8 weeks! But u should say u are unsure of ur dates & they normally offer u an early scan! Ur not lying...just bending the truth a wee bit! 

AFM - well today has been such a success! I went into work at half 6 and got all Brandons toys! Got some absolute bargains...plus staff discount lol! I am gonna need to have a huuuge clearout before xmas tho! Huge! Lol! And ive been gettin lots of wee kicks today! Amazing! Its suddenly hit me that im pregnant! I know that sounds stupid...but everytime i feel a wee kick i get this huge gush of happiness...like ive jst realised theres a baby in there haha!! 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Beauty2

Sex during early pregnancy...is it safe?


----------



## kbkb

:flower: Girls!

Wow you can all chat!!! I'm having a hard time staying on track with you ladies.

Certain- WOW, some one has a proper bump now! It does help to keep exercising though...I find my energy levels much much better after a workout even if I was feeling absolutely down in the dumps before.. I'm doing a lot of squats and pelvic floor exercises, including kegel, I hear they're great for labour. We shall see!!!

Smiley- Glad the back's better, how are you feeling now? How was the baby show? Buy anything???

Traybaby- :hugs: glad all well!!

Beauty2-Do stop worrying , it will be all fine!!! I'm sure you can should an early scan if if it puts some fears to rest :shrug: what's a lie or two if it gets you one! 

Steph- feeling kicks, shopping done and discounts earned. You're one productive gal!!!!! :rofl:

I'm an eggplant!!!!! 25 weeks, holy cow.................
I better get to love this darn eggplant, it will be stuck to me for 4 weeks now...


----------



## steph1505

Hey kbkb!! :wave:

Oooh an eggplant seems so big!! Wow! 

Lol please dont let me fool you into thinking im productive haha!! Im just a control freak when it comes to christmas!! 

So...I was looking through the pics on my computer and I came across Brandons 12 week scan pic...and it is sooooo similar to this baby's scan pic!! Apart from facing different ways! LoL i just find it strange!! They even both have their hands up waving lol! So im asking u professionals...do u think u see any differences regarding skull/nub theories?

The first pic is Brandons scan, the second is this babies!! xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Peanut 12wks.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0266.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## smiley330

Hello!!! 

Beauty - Yep, sex - go for it! There is no reason why not :D Hope you are your new little bean are getting on well!

kbkb - EGGPLANT!! :happydance: yep, better get to know and love this eggplant - got a few weeks with it :D (what is next??)

Steph - ah they do look similar don't they!! It's amazing how they can look so alike isn't it - I was comparing scan pics of DS and this baby and they have the exact same profile!! I do still think this baby for you is a girl though - is that a nub? I can't see a nub in Brandon's one, but their profiles are very similiar!!

So the babyshow was FAB!! So much fun!! I am now considering reusable nappies though...They just look so cute - haha, stuff the environment!! So i'm going to look into it and see. We got a couple of sample ones to try on DS - so we have put it to the test tonight. They are so soft, but I just can't see how it's going to hold all his wee and keep him dry?? We'll see in the morning I guess.

There was so many things to look at, so many baby gadgets and ideas for things - it would have been so easy to go crazy buying things! 

I have lots of new things that i've added to "the list" now though, so as soon as we know the sex I will commence buying :happydance:

x x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning

Aww smiley, glad to hear the show was good. would have liked to have gone. I think I would have gone mad though! How did the nappies go? We have been given a load of reusable ones - they are very cute, but i will be interested in seeing how you found them.

Beauty - how you feeling? go for the sex if you feel like it :) 

Kbkb- happy egg plant :) so excited for you :) Yeah I must start doing more pelvic exercises -im sure they will help in the long run.

ps..eeek im a sweet potato!


----------



## smiley330

Hello!

Certain - Well i'm still undecided about the nappies, going to give it another try tonight before I can say if I like them or not. They do hold a lot and there weren't any leaks, but OH changed him this morning and didn't really take many notes as to whether DS felt wet or was it still comfortable etc. So, i'll give it a good testing in the morning and let u know! 

Congrats on your little sweet potato!

Oh yeah, the kegals.... I really need to remember to do those! I didn't really do any last time. I didn't have any probs, but I think I got lucky, so need to make sure I do this time!! Might have to set some kegal alerts on my phone :haha:

Eeeeeekkk less than a week till my scan!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## smiley330

Eeeeek, just made my first baby purchase(s) :happydance: A sleepy wrap and a miracle blanket!!! Sooo exciting!! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!! 

Smiley - thats fab the baby event was so good! Wot kinda things did u add to ur list? Ive never trier reusable nappies...have uz decidef whether uz like them or not! Tbh...i have never looked into it! Wot do u do when LO poos? Jst put it in the washin machine? Or do u need to scrape the poo out first? Lol that sounds like such a silly question! 

It really isnt long til ur scan at all!!!! How exciting! Are u gettin all impatient? I still have 18 days left til our scan! 

And wooo hoooo on the baby purchases! Im not sure what a miracle blanket is...i shall google!!

Certain - happy sweet potato!! Lol i never did any kegels last time!! I jst never remembered! And so far ive been unsuccessful in remembering this time either!! Lol!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Happy Sweet Potato-ness, Certain!!!

Smiley- the baby show sounds like real fun....Sorry I was going to ask you the exact same Q as Steph :haha: What's a miracle blanket and how do you clean re-usable nappies? Also wanted to know, did you use cloth nappies when DS was very little like, just after birth. I'm terrified of putting the commercial ones on an infant, i keep thinking will it hurt them?
and :dance: for your scan!!!! how exciting!

Steph- Totally :pink: vibe for me too....this one's a Diva!!! I agree with smiley !

Ooh, 100 days to go.....i'm going to be down to double digits tomorrow! How close is that, huh?? I think even lesser cos my mum delivered me and my brother 1-2 weeks early...


----------



## smiley330

Morning my fave preggo ladies!! 

How are we all?

Ok, so - the reusable's - No, you don't have to shake any poo out, or do anything. (you can if u want to) You just lob it all in the washer and it takes care of itself. You store them in some sort of container with tea tree oil (I think that's the right oil) and that gets rid of any smell. Then when you have a bit of a collection you just put them in the machine and ta daaaaa. 

They are so much softer and so much kinder to babies bum than the regular ones. So that is def a bonus, and they also look SO CUTE!! So great on a little baby!

With these particular ones I tried, I probably wouldn't invest in these. They didn't leak at all (which is amazing, all DS's nappies leak overnight) but his bum just felt as if it was wet and I can't imagine it was comfortable laying in a clammy nappy all night. 

There are LOADS of different types, I am absolutely boggled by them all. (some with liners you throw away, some with liners you take out, some without liners, some with a waterproof top layer etc etc) So I think if you are considering it it's just a case of trial and error as to which ones you and baby prefer. 

I'm not sure if I am going to, maybe I will get some in addition to the disposables - it would be nice to give baby's bum a break and a nice soft nappy to sit in :D

Ok - that's my review done!

Oh and a miracle blanket is an amazing blanket for swaddling!! It just makes sure baby can't wriggle out of it and they are kept all snug and swaddled - Google it - it's cute. 

Anyway - HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!! Here are some cakes I made last night :D

x x x x x
 



Attached Files:







cakes.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kbkb

WOW! those look so yum! pls parcel over ;) and thank u for the detailed review!!!!

Happy Halloween!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Only 4 days till my gender scan! I'm so excited to find out 5 weeks early. I have been feeling little baby kicks for 2 weeks now but I haven't felt any since last week and it's kinda freaking me out, I wish it would kick and let me know everything was ok.


----------



## Beauty2

So I have an appt on Thursday and I'm sure to have a scan since I lied about lmp :blush: 

Smiles - yummy looking cakes! 

Mustang - I'm sure everything is alright. My mom said when she was pregnant with me I didn't move at all. She thought I was a tumor :haha: don't worry....yes, this is coming from the worrier. :haha: Good luck!! Keep us updated please. 

Certain - Happy Sweet Potato!!! YAY!!! Baby's growing fast. 

Kbkb - Happy Eggplant!!!! 100 days! WOW!!! It's coming!!! :happydance: 

Steph - very cute pics!! They do look alike.


----------



## Beauty2

Oh yea...I am an appleseed and 5 weeks!! YAY!!! :happydance: I know, very small milestone but still important :)


----------



## kbkb

yay- Every new fruit/seed is progress! happy appleseed week!


----------



## steph1505

Morning ladies!! 

Hope u all had a great halloween!

Smiley - those cakes looks delicious!! Yum yum! I want one haha! So...its officially november! The month we find out genders!! Woo hoo! Its only a few days for u! Im so jealous! Eek! Oh...and i googled the miracle blanket...it looks fab! Gets a lot of good reviews! Brandon loved being swaddled! 

I think im gonna look into reusable nappies! They do look very cute! Hhmmm...got me thinkin now!

Beauty - thats great ul get a cheeky wee scan! Nothin wrong with a wee white lie! And congrats on being
an appleseed! 

Beauty - try not to worry, im sure baby is fine!! Im so jealous u have ur scan in a few days!! I still have 2 weeks!! 

Kbkb - happy double figures!!!! Thats incredible! Wow!!! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning!

Woohoo - Beauty appleseed!!! It's so exciting getting onto the next fruit whatever it is :D How are u feeling? Any sickness?

Steph - My miracle blanket arrived this morning, I love it. I had to use one of DS's teddies to test it out - hahaha. DS liked being swaddled but he always broke free, it was infuriating, so i'm hoping this little gem will work a treat on the new baby!

Yaaaayyy to November!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning! Hope you all had lovely weekends!

Smiley - thanks for the review, Ive been given a few different types and think i need someone to come and explain how to use some of them..hehe but they do look so cute :) I will use disposables for the 1st couple weeks though, until im in a bit more of a routine etc. Wow your cakes look amazing...please can I have one? I really fancy a cupcake now :(

Beauty - hehe loving your white lie, will be great to have a scan, I loved my 6 week scan! looked just like a flashing appleseed! :happydance:

kbkb- eeek congrats on double figures!! :) amazing!

Mustang - dont worry, my LO has busy and quiet times :) I often find something sweet or cold tends to get them moving :) soo excited about your scan! 

AFM - well had a busy weekend - went to stay with my cousin and her family. Im pretty close to her and she has a little boy of 2 who is just adorable!! Hes exhausting though and I have sooo much respect for you ladies do this preg thing with a toddler!! she is TTC again, so we had lots of tip chats :) took me back to a few months ago! 
LO is kicking lots now, some BIG ones too. Both my cousin and another friend have felt it now as well as DH - I love it :) Just soooo impatient for my gender scan!!


----------



## kbkb

Yayyyyyyyyyy for a month of scans!! :headspin:

To refresh our guesses-
Certain- :blue:
Smiley and Steph -:pink:


----------



## smiley330

Ok so I think:

Certain :blue:
Steph :pink:
Me :blue:

and even though you're not finding out I think kbkb :pink: - Yep, i've changed my mind back to girl :D

Soooooooo - I have changed my appointment to tomorrow morning - DAAAAA!!! My OH can't make the Friday now so I rang up to see when else I could go in and the woman said tomorrow if you want? I thought she was going to say another week! 

:happydance:

x x x


----------



## kbkb

Wowwwww! that is super, Smiley....that's quick!

So i am in the diva club too :pink: !!


----------



## smiley330

I know, i'm a little thrown by it being tomorrow!!

Ha, yeh I will prob change my mind for you again before baby arrives :D x


----------



## kbkb

Will they tell you the sex of the baby since you're 16 weeks tomorrow? Exciting!!! :dance:


----------



## smiley330

Yep, they do gender scans from 16 weeks, so just got keep FX that bub wants to show us his/her bits!


----------



## CertainTurton

Eeeeek Im so excited for you Smiley!!! what time??


----------



## smiley330

It's at 11am :D x


----------



## Beauty2

Ooh, Smiley!!! How exciting! Good luck! I hope this is the one time baby keeps his/her legs open :haha: 
I feel so cheated....my first pregnancy they said I couldn't get a gender scan until I was 20 weeks. Fooey! :growlmad: I know this time!!


----------



## smiley330

Thanks Beauty :D I didn't realise they could do them so early either until I had a look into booking one! 

I also had my 16 week midwife appointment (what a busy week!) and everything seems fine. I took DS with me, he thought it as very strange when he heard the baby's heartbeat. The midwife remembered my from last time as well so that was nice - I reiterated my concerns about having a large baby and she put it in big capitals on my notes so we'll look at it again at my next appointment. Which isn't until 28 weeks - aaaaggeeesss away!! 

Hope you've all had a nice day x x x


----------



## steph1505

Haha smiley, i can jst imagine u swaddling the teddy haha!! 

And AAAAAH that ur scan is 2moro! Oh my god!! That is soooo exciting! I think ur having a boy! I dunno why...i jst do! Aw im sooooo excited to hear how it all goes! Eeeeek!! 

Certain - thats fab ur gettin big big kicks now! I cant wait til they can be felt outside! Aw id love to give sum1 tips on ttc! I miss talkin abt the smep! Altho, obv im glad i dont need to talk abt it anymore lol! 

Lol everyone seems to think im having a girl (including me)! Everyone except OH who is adamant its a boy lol! I jst dnt get boy vibes from my bump lol!! 

Well im at work so better get back 2 it!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Beauty2

Okay, here are my guesses....this game is fun :happydance: 

Kbkb - :blue:
Smiley - :pink: 
Steph - :blue: 
Certain - :pink: 
Mustang - :blue: 
Me - :blue:


----------



## TrAyBaby

good luck with your gender scan tomorrow smiley :happydance:


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Beauty2 said:


> Okay, here are my guesses....this game is fun :happydance:
> 
> Kbkb - :blue:
> Smiley - :pink: it's
> Steph - :blue:
> Certain - :pink:
> Mustang - :blue:
> Me - :blue:

Well am hoping for a girl but as I already have 2 boys and the chances for another boy are 4% higher. I find out in 3 days, woohoo!!
And I get to eat at a great asian buffet place too as it's hubby's birthday as well!


----------



## steph1505

Okay....i was jealous of ur gender scan mustang! But il be honest...im now more jealous of the buffet hahaha!!

Il put all my predictions down...


Smiley :blue:
Certain :blue:
Kbkb :pink:
Me :pink:
Mustang :pink:
Beauty :blue:
Tray :blue:

LoL it will be interesting to see how many we all get right!

Woooo wel find out 2moro for u smiley!! And u on Friday Mustang!! Wooooo!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Beauty2

MustangGTgirl said:


> Beauty2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, here are my guesses....this game is fun :happydance:
> 
> Kbkb - :blue:
> Smiley - :pink: it's
> Steph - :blue:
> Certain - :pink:
> Mustang - :blue:
> Me - :blue:
> 
> Well am hoping for a girl but as I already have 2 boys and the chances for another boy are 4% higher. I find out in 3 days, woohoo!!
> And I get to eat at a great asian buffet place too as it's hubby's birthday as well!Click to expand...

Awww, I hope you do get the little princess you desire, doll! But if not then you'll still be the queen of the house :winkwink:


----------



## Beauty2

steph1505 said:


> Okay....i was jealous of ur gender scan mustang! But il be honest...im now more jealous of the buffet hahaha!!
> 
> Il put all my predictions down...
> 
> 
> Smiley :blue:
> Certain :blue:
> Kbkb :pink:
> Me :pink:
> Mustang :pink:
> Beauty :blue:
> Tray :blue:
> 
> LoL it will be interesting to see how many we all get right!
> 
> Woooo wel find out 2moro for u smiley!! And u on Friday Mustang!! Wooooo!! :happydance::happydance:

Ooh, I hope your prediction is right!!! Oh, and I'm jealous of the buffet too :haha:


----------



## kbkb

:wave: ladies! Such an exciting day to look forward to...Oooh, Smiley, dont keep us waiting long! :dohh:

Mustang- Wow, Friday is so close too!! :hugs: Hope you get your baby pink but if not, as Beauty says you'll be queen and lil boys Love their mamma!! What'd you eat? I'm hungry and i have literally just eaten breakfast. Darn. :haha:Gotta get me some pad thai soon! my favorite, yum yum...

Beauty- you're joining smiley and myself as a gender guessing addict...:rofl:


----------



## smiley330

Morning ladies!!

Only a couple hours to go!! Daaaa!!

Beauty - Is your first scan tomorrow?? That's so exciting, will u get pics? 

x x x x


----------



## TrAyBaby

can't wait to see all the scan pictures :happydance: oooooo and bump pictures too are always welcome. I don't have even a hint of a bump yet. Keep prodding my lower abdomen to see if its getting firmer but nope still all soft. My sister will be 25 weeks pregnant on saturday and her belly button just popped out eeeeeew

Oh and can i play the gender game too, here are my predictions:

Smiley :blue:
Certain :blue:
Kbkb :pink:
Steph :pink:
Mustang :pink:
Beauty :blue:
Me :pink:

Hope i didnt leave anybody out


----------



## kbkb

:haha: Do we get any scan pics for you Tray ,beauty and Mustang so we can guess the gender??


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> :haha: Do we get any scan pics for you Tray ,beauty and Mustang so we can guess the gender??

:thumbup: I was just thinking this! I can't commit to a guess without seeing a scan pic :D x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning!!

Oooo loving the predictions. Heres mine (most just pure guess :haha:):

Smiley :blue:
TrAy :blue:
Kbkb :blue:
Steph :pink:
Mustang :pink: (hopeful for you :))
Beauty hmmm :pink:
Me :blue: - but I really dont know anymore!!

Smiley - I AM SO EXCITED!!! :happydance: let us know as soon as you can :)

TrAy - Your bump will come soon :) Mine is really hard now even when im sitting and lying down which is exciting. 
Im really scared about my belly button popping - DH doesnt like it :( mine has already gone a really weird shape :haha: did all of you mums buttons pop out last time?


----------



## kbkb

Mine still hasnt popped and I'm 26 weeks, it really depends on your body type i think!


----------



## TrAyBaby

when my sister told me hers had popped i was straight on the phone to my mother to ask her if hers popped too. She said her one didnt pop at all so go figure, i hope my one doesnt. It totally freaks me out.

Havent had my 12 week scan yet as im only 9 weeks so cant give you guys a scan pic to help with gender guessing. But as soon as i have my scan i will post the pic x


----------



## steph1505

Ooooh im so excited to get an update from smiley!

My belly button didnt pop last time...in fact it got deeper which is really strange! But my SIL's did the same thing so i guess it can go either way! 

My gender predictions are jst total guesses lol! It would be amazig if one of us got them all right haha! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Daaaaaa!!! We're having a boy!!! I'm so over the moon - I knew I would be either way but I'm so excited and can't wait to meet him :cloud9: 

The whole scan was amazing, so detailed and clear! I'll post some pics when I get home as on my phone at the minute. 
:happydance: :happydance::happydance:

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaaaah smiley!!!! Congratulations on ur baby boy!!!

Aaaaw im soooo happy for u!!!! So so happy! Aw ur two boys are gonna be the best of friends!!! Aaaaw!!! 

I am so so so happy for u! Cant wait to see the piccies!!

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk Im so happy for you smiley!!! TEAM BLUE!! :blue: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
I cant remember, was the cabbage test correct!?! :haha: so pleased for you. Just cannot wait for mine now! :happydance:


----------



## smiley330

Thanks girls!! I just keep picturing my 2 little boys now and smiling :cloud9:

I'm so glad we found out - HOORAY TEAM :blue::blue::blue:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## smiley330

Ok, here is a pic of my beautiful baby boy :flower: It keeps going blurry which is annoying, but you get the idea! 

Certain - The cabbage test (and every other test I did) was wrong! 

Oh I can't wait for all your scans :happydance: x x x
  



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kbkb

Wow, Congratulations, Smiley!!!! :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

Was totally wrong then for you! boy it is! Hurray for team :blue:


----------



## steph1505

Aaaaw look at ur gorgeous son!! Such a cute wee nose! Beautiful!! 

Im properly emotional for u smiley! So happy for u!

And i take it they said everything else looked absolutely fine? 

The perfect addition to ur perfect wee family! Aaaw! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Thank you kbkb :hugs:

Awww Thanks Steph :hugs: - I am SO emotional, it's just suddenly made it all seem so very real!!! Yep, everything else was looking just as it should :cloud9:

Oh yeah, I forgot to say, we aren't telling anyone that we know. We haven't told anyone we went for this scan so it's top secret :D I don't know how long for seeing as I just want to scream it from the roof tops, but for now it's a secret :D x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Awww your son is gorgeous :) lovely pic! Oh dear dont know how long that will stay secret :) you will start saying 'he' and buying blue things :p very happy for you!

loving the fact they were all wrong - hmm maybe i am having a girl then :p


----------



## steph1505

Aw gosh i couldnt keep it a secret for 5 minutes haha! Wen we get our scan il wait a few days before we tell everyone! My best friend is moving to australia a few days before we find out & i wanna make sure she is one of the first to know! 

Aaaw i kno...but u totally knew u were having a boy didnt u? I think mums instinct is huuuuge! Xxxxxx


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Yah for you smiley!! I bet I am getting another sweet little boy too! Only 2 more days!! Baby has been going crazy kicking too, I love feeling it!!


----------



## Beauty2

YAY!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS, SMILEY!!!!!!!! TEAM BLUE :blue: OMG!!!! That is wonderful!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! I was totally wrong!! Oh well....your two boys will have so much fun together!!!! YAY!!! to the big brother!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee: :dance: :dance:


----------



## smiley330

Certain - I know, i'm sure we'll start to give the game away but we'll see! I have already ordered some blue things - Pahaha, OH thought us having another boy would mean not as much shopping :D

Steph - That's nice you want to make sure she knows first, ahhh are you going to miss her when she goes? Yeh, I was so sure this was a boy - I just knew it... I never really thought I could trust my instinct but looks like i can!

Mustang - Thank you. Good luck for your scan on Fri!! 

x x x


----------



## smiley330

Beauty2 said:


> YAY!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS, SMILEY!!!!!!!! TEAM BLUE :blue: OMG!!!! That is wonderful!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! I was totally wrong!! Oh well....your two boys will have so much fun together!!!! YAY!!! to the big brother!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee: :dance: :dance:

:D Thank you lovely!!!! x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Yeah i would always trust the mothers instinct! Lol good on u ordering some blue stuff already haha!!

Yeah im gonna b absolutely devastated when she goes but im happy that shes doing it! Il jst be so sad that she wont b here to see the baby when he or she is born! But im gonna get skype so i can introduce them lol! It was one of those...i dnt know what il do without her! But in a way, im glad im pregnant while she move cos il have that to focus on if u kno wot i mean? 

Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

MustangGTgirl said:


> Yah for you smiley!! I bet I am getting another sweet little boy too! Only 2 more days!! Baby has been going crazy kicking too, I love feeling it!!

What do u 'feel' ur having mustang? Cant wait for u to have ur scan!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

wooooooooooooohooooooooo smiley team blue :blue: congratulations, your bubba is beautiful x


----------



## MustangGTgirl

steph1505 said:


> MustangGTgirl said:
> 
> 
> Yah for you smiley!! I bet I am getting another sweet little boy too! Only 2 more days!! Baby has been going crazy kicking too, I love feeling it!!
> 
> What do u 'feel' ur having mustang? Cant wait for u to have ur scan!!! XxxxxxClick to expand...

I don't know honestly..... the baby I lost in January I had really strong girl feelings and with this one I haven't felt much of anything. I kind of feel like this is a girl though... I know I was right with both of my boys, I just knew they were boys from the get go. This one I am really thinking it is a girl but on the other hand I know the odds of me having a girl are slim. Either way I don't care, I just want to know!!


----------



## kbkb

Smiley- Gotta hand it to you ! You're a better guesser than all of us put together! definitely me :rofl: So glad it's all looking good! :yipee: You're going to be the Queen Bee in your house of 3 boys! :dance: :dance: 

Steph- Oh no, its awful to see people leave Steph! but hey, you know its a small world with Skype etc.. You think you're having another boy too right??

Good luck Beauty, tray and mustang for all your scans. Sadly, i now only get a growth scan beginning of month no.9.....nothing till then :cry: So i need to live vicariously through you girls! :haha:


----------



## steph1505

Morning Kbkb! Yeah the world is definitely a smaller place than it used to be! Lol no i think im having a girl...my OH thinks im having a boy! 

Aw, once ive had my 19 week scan, im gonna book a 4d scan for the start of january! We got one with brandon so feel i need to get one with this baba!! And plus...i want one haha!!

Aw kbkb...jst think,.once uv had thay scan...ul be a stones throw away from meetin ur baby!! Eeeek!

Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning Ladies,

Steph - It must be so hard to see her go, but skype is amazing - and you have a great excuse to go and visit one day :)

kbkb - time will fly until your scan :) and like steph says then it will be sooo close! :hugs:

AFM - well I have just booked my flu jab for next week, are any of you ladies having it? I know its a bit controversial but ive had flu a couple of times and its nasty!! Apparently it can protect your baby too! What you think?


----------



## smiley330

Morning!!

Beauty - Good luck for you appointment and scan today, can't wait to hear about it!! 

kbkb - it's nice that you get that growth scan though, is there a reason you are having it or is it standard to have one? We don't get any scans after the 20 week one, unless you are looking like baby is too big or small! Or, like me, had a monster baby last time and looks like it might be heading the same way this time :D

Steph - Ahhhh, I would be so sad if my best friend moved, it would be bitter sweet. I'd obviously be very happy for her though, what an amazing move!! And yes, Skype is fantastic :D It is good timing for you with the new baby as well, will def keep you busy!

Certain - Oh, the flu jab. I keep thinking about having it, but I don't think I am going to. Just keep thinking that I wont need it, i've never really had proper flu (or if I have it was so long ago I can't remember) - and it's just not registering that I need to get a jab to be protected from it :shrug: I don't know!! 

AFM - Well I have managed to keep the secret for a whole 24 hours now :happydance: Go me!! It's difficult, cuz I want to tell everyone as i'm so excited. I also want to tell everyone so they stop thinking "it could be a girl" - but then I don't want to tell anyone as I want it to be a surprise - tough call. Maybe i'll just start dropping considerable - i'm sure it's a boy hints!

The great name debate has also commenced - ARGHHH!! I want to pull my hair out already!!! x x x x


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Only 23 hours to go!! Baby has gave me a couple of kicks this morning too but I have been eating tons of Halloween candy so I am sure the poor thing has a sugar high right now. 

I wish I could keep the sex a secret the whole time too but people want to buy me stuff for Christmas so they need to know what it is. If it wasn't for that, I wouldn't tell anybody.

Have my fingers cross that they can tell tomorrow and that I don't have to go back.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I don't think I ever posted my last scan pic... this is 11+4. I was trying to do the skull theory thing on it but I think the pic is too fuzzy or something!
 



Attached Files:







sono104.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## steph1505

Hi ladies!!

Certain - im gettin the flu jab nxt wednesday! My midwife keeps moaning at me and said she will not be happy if i go to my nxt appt without having it! Tbh...im not too fussef abt getting it! I know theres a lot of stories abt it but i dnt think they would give u it if it wasnt safe! 

Smiley - well done on keeping the secret! 2 weeks today is my scan! Im far too excited! Lol good luck with the name game...will uz keep any names a secret? 

Beauty - how did u get on 2day??

Mustang - i am rubbish at skull/nub theories...dnt kno wot im lookin for! But ul find out 2moro! Aaaaaah!! Im so excited for u!!!

AFM - well...im off all work all weekend and im so excited! The town i live in is switchin on the xmas lights on sat and are having a reindeer parade (with real life reindeers) so were gonna take Brandon down! Hel love it! So im excited abt that! And loads of people were stroking my stomach 2day and sayin they can def tell im pregnant! I haaaate ppl rubbing my tummy!! Gggrrrr!!

Xxxxcc


----------



## kbkb

Mustang :yipee: :wohoo: and :dance: for your scan!! Hope they tell you. I'm getting a :pink: feel,but hey I have been wrong.....and with 2 boys, hmmmmmmm. 

Smiley- a growth scan at the beginning of 9 months is pretty common. It's just to see if the baby's growth -they dont let babies for tiny women like me grow too big, especially not the first one! they may induce earlier if the baby looks bigger than they think i will be able to deliver ! Bravo for keeping your boy secret for 24 hours :rofl:

Certain- We dont get a flu jab where i am, i first heard of it on BnB!! :shrug: you should be ok either way, but knowing you have some complications, i guess they'd advise you to take one. 

Steph- :dance: for your scan! closer than you think! 

I'm getting huge! i am getting leg cramps in the middle of the night some days. From what i know, pretty standard??? any thoughts, my fav girls?


----------



## kbkb

Omg, I am TERRIFIED! 

have you ladies read this on the 2nd tri board

https://skepchick.org/2010/02/what-pregnant-women-wont-tell-you-ever/

Its also hilarious....


----------



## smiley330

Morning! 

Mustang - Good luck today!

Steph - Eeeek not long till your scan at all!!! I'm so excited to find out what you're having, i'm sure you've got a pink bundle in there so will be very surprised if you come back and say blue! 

Na, we're not really precious about names and keeping them a secret - we wont decide on one 100% until he arrives though. At the moment it looks like Jasper or Oscar are the front runners. OH is really pushing for Jasper - but this is the name I wanted last time for DS and OH was SO against it. So I feel like I can't let him win this time.... but I do love it - OH is infuriating when it comes to picking names!! ](*,)

kbkb - Ah that's so good you get growth scans as standard, it's great to get another chance to see baby before s/he is born! 

Yeh I think leg cramps are the norm for some people unfortunately, my mum had bad leg cramps with me! (Another girl clue for you maybe? :D) 

AFM - I have a day off today :happydance: my plan is to SLEEP!!! (and that is all)

x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Smiley-lucky youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.SO JEALOUS!!!! zzzzz away


----------



## steph1505

Morning everyone!!

Mustang - good luck for ur scan today!! Hope it all goes well! Cant wait to hear an update from u!!

Kbkb - yup leg cramps are very normal! I had them with brandon! I used to have to lie with my feet against the headboard...up in the air if u kno wot i mean! It does get better tho! Either that, or u jst get used to them!!

Smiley - i love those names!! Very nice! I kno wot u mean tho abt letting OH win haha!! But technically...it was ur idea originally...it was u who planted the seed of the name! Lol...id keep tellin myself that! 

And lucky u gettin to sleep all day! I had great plans for 2day but Brandon has woken up with a cold...so he can have a wee nap (i might too) then we can hit the shops for a bit of excitement lol! 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Smiley-lucky youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.SO JEALOUS!!!! zzzzz away

Haha I would be sleeping if I could tear myself away from the computer - BnB and looking at baby things is tooo much fun!!



steph1505 said:


> Morning everyone!!
> 
> 
> Smiley - i love those names!! Very nice! I kno wot u mean tho abt letting OH win haha!! But technically...it was ur idea originally...it was u who planted the seed of the name! Lol...id keep tellin myself that!
> 
> And lucky u gettin to sleep all day! I had great plans for 2day but Brandon has woken up with a cold...so he can have a wee nap (i might too) then we can hit the shops for a bit of excitement lol!
> 
> Xxxxxxxx

Steph - You make a very good point!!! It was my idea! I think it goes really well with DS's name as well, so it's a hard battle to fight at the moment :haha:

Ah sorry to hear Brandon has a cold - hope he feels better quickly! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Kbkb!! That link is hilarious!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Omg, I am TERRIFIED!
> 
> have you ladies read this on the 2nd tri board
> 
> https://skepchick.org/2010/02/what-pregnant-women-wont-tell-you-ever/
> 
> Its also hilarious....

This is amazing!!


----------



## steph1505

Lol smiley...i put both the names with ur DS's name too! I think Jasper sounds lovely with it!!

Thanks...im just waitin on me gettin the cold now! Woo hoo lol! 

Wot baby stuff r u looking at??

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha, I never thought i'd be trying to get a name to fit with DS's already - but it is nice that they go! I can't wait for this baby to come, but i'm so looking forward to seeing DS with his little brother :cloud9:

Well, i've just ordered some muslins. DS has a big thing about muslins ("softies") he carries one (or several) with him everywhere / sleeps with them - so i've been looking at nice colourful ones for him and DS2 (eeeek, can I say DS2???!!!) also, some really big ones. All the ones we have are plain white, small and grotty so I want some nice ones! :D

x x x


----------



## steph1505

I know what u mean abt seeing DS with baby! I cant wait either!! It'll be such a precious bond!! Eek! 

That is soooo cute abt the muslins! Or softies haha! So cute! And yeah...u are defo allowed to say DS2! Amazing haha!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Now i'm trying to think of middle names that could go with Jasper.... struggling!! So if any of you have any nice suggestions, please let me know! :flower:

x x x x


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies,

No scan :sad1: I guess it's good because baby is so tiny and probably doesn't have a HB. My scan is now scheduled for Nov. 18th, which is also hubby's birthday. I've been feeling nauseated for the past 2 days. Maybe it's MS but I think hubby's coming down with the Flu. I hope he doesn't pass it along. 

How are you ladies today?


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Well ladies are you ready for this???











It's boy #3 for me! I just knew it would be.


----------



## Beauty2

MustangGTgirl said:


> Well ladies are you ready for this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's boy #3 for me! I just knew it would be.

Oh wow!!!! YAY!!! Congratulations, Queen of the house!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## steph1505

Beauty - glad ur appt went well! November 18th is only 2 weeks away!! How far along will u be then? It probably is a wee bit of morning sickness for u!! Hopefully it doesnt get too much worse for u!!

Mustang - :happydance: huge congratulations on ur baby boy!! I know u were hoping for a girl but like beauty says...u remain the queen of the house!! Ur 2 boys will be well chuffed with their new baby brother!!

Smiley - middle names are haaaard! I shall have a wee think!! 

AFM - ive had the worst headache 2day and i just cant shift it! Im going to see Katy Perry 2nite...that should b a lot of fun with a headache!! Lol!! 
XxxXxx


----------



## smiley330

Ahh congratulations Mustang!! :happydance: Team Blue is the best team (haha, not bias at all!)

Beauty - I was wondering where you were!! Ah that's a shame about the no scan, but the one on the 18th will be so special - and it really isn't that long away!! Hmm sounds like it could be MS, hopefully you don't get it too much / and hope you stay clear of your DH's flu!

Steph - Ughh, headaches are the worst!! I've been really suffering with them the past couple weeks - take some paracetamol so you can try and shift it before Katy Perry!! (Exciting!!)

I'm off to the cinema tonight with OH and our friends, going for a Nando's first - I love Nando's a lot! Then watching Paranormal Activity 3 - I don't know why i'm going, I hate being scared... especially anything to do with ghosts!!! :dohh: 

x x x x


----------



## MustangGTgirl

here are some pics from today. I got 10 printed pictures and 58 on a CD!! Baby was snuggled up to the placenta almost the whole time then he finally flipped over so we could see the face.
 



Attached Files:







sono1.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6









sono3.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 6









sono2.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TrAyBaby

:blue: congrats mustang looooooove your scan pics x


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi ladies!

Wow lots has happened  woop I'm a mango!

mustang- congrats on baby boy no 3  got a couple of queens here now  the pics are great!

Beauty- shame about the scan but it is still so early, 18th will be fab! Oo start of ms hey?hope u only get it mildly 

kbkb- love the link.  funny and worrying :haha: 

Smiley- I love the name Jasper, hmmm middle names hey!?! I will think.

Steph- hope your headache cleared up and u enjoyed the gig  sounds fun!

Afm- I'm in Bristol at the mo with the in laws the wake so early and are so noisy :-( oh well! Today were off to my parents in Plymouth- going to see some fireworks! I love fireworks!!! On sun going to see bill Bailey live- can't wait  so busy times for me and lo. 
also managed to move my scan 3hrs earlier on the 15th :haha: at last I know a bit sooner!  madness!


----------



## TrAyBaby

ooooo you girls have got me soooo curious about my LO's gender so checked into gender scans in my area. I can get one 6 days before christmas!!!!!! This year im flying down to have christmas with my very pregnant sister by then (7 &1/2 months), her husband and my parents will be flying down too. So we will all be there for christmas day. Was thinking what a great surprise it would be to tell them on christmas morning. What do you think????? Should i go book it?


----------



## smiley330

Morning!!

Certain - sounds like you've got a busy and fun weekend planned!! Woohoo to getting your scan a bit earlier - not long to go at all now!!! So excited for u!

Tray - Yes, definitely book it!! Having an early gender scan is the best thing we did, it was really great - waiting any longer may have killed me :haha: but that would also be great timing for christmas to tell everyone!

Steph - Hope you had fun at Katy Perry!!

OH's mum is doing a make shift fireworks thing at their house tonight, slightly worrying!! But it should be fun, getting hotdogs and burgers and sparklers etc so DS can enjoy seeing a few fireworks. A lot of the family will be there as well, so should be good!

x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Ooh Certain, i've just seen you've updated the first page - eeek! Can't wait to see everyone's colours on there :D 

I've also also got my 20 week scan on 3rd December :happydance: 

I have now added a "my baby's name is..." in my sig, need to try out a few names to see how I feel about seeing / saying it every day! 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!!

Certain - Gosh ur fair doin some travelling!! Lol! My mum and dad are super noisy in the mornings...whenever we go visit them it drives me insane!! Aw good on u getting ur scan earlier! My scan isnt til half past 2 in the afternoon...and im working before it! So i wont even have a lot of time to get excited for it! I cant wait to hear how u get on eeeek!

Smiley - Jasper Alexander goes together lovely! Very nice! Bonfire night sounds lovely! We were gonna take Brandon to a display but cos hes loaded with the cold, were just gonna leave it! My friends having a leaving night out in Glasgow so im gonna head out for a few coca colas lol! 

AFM - Katy Perry was amazing last nite! We just stood at the back...didnt wanna risk geting too far in the crowd! We all went up to Glasgow today for a wee trip to Hamleys and ended up going into Mamas and Papas! Aaaand weve picked our pram :happydance: were going for the Mamas and Papas Sola! I love it!! 

Hope ur all enjoying ur weekends!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

gender scan booked for 19th December :happydance:


----------



## steph1505

Aaaah Tray!!! I just read ur previous post too! Sorry...i missed it earlier!!!

That will be amazing to announce on Xmas day!! Aw thats so exciting for u!! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Tray - Hooray for booking the scan!! You'll love it!!

Steph - Thanks, I posted in the names section to get some ideas for middle names so i'm just going to try out a few names and see how they fit. I'm really loving this at the moment though! 

How exciting that you've picked your pram!! 

AFM - I am deffo feeling the little squiggle moving now :happydance: been going on for the last few days, you know the little prods that feel like muscle twitching!?! At first I wasn't sure, but today especially i've been really feeling them!! Eeeekk, VERY SMILEY!! :cloud9:

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Morning ladies!!!

Smiley - :happydance: yaaaay to feeling bubs!! How exciting!! I love that feeling!! My OH is totally itching to feel it kicking! 

How was ur bonfire night?

AFM - well, i dont have much to report...i was out in Glasgow last nite with a few girls! Ive woke up this morning with no voice, a pounding headache & half a roll 'n' chips beside my bed! If anyone didnt kno me, they'd think i was majorly hungover haha!! Im not btw, obviously lol! 

Im gonna do a bit of shopping 2day, try get a few jumpers! Aaaand wrap up some xmas presents! Eeeek!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Got a quick question for u ladies...

I know we shouldnt have mr whippy ice cream or mcflurrys but do u know if we can have milkshakes? Like the ones from mcdonalds? I know im lactose intolerant but oh god...all i want is a mcdonalds chocolate milkshake!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning!

For some reason my subscription to this thread stopped and didn't get your posts Steph - annoying!!

Bonfire night was good thanks, although DS did not like the fireworks. It was a bit late for him when they finally decided to let them off. They were only the little ones you have in the back garden, but it was all a bit much for DS. Especially as after every noise everyone proceeded to get in his face and shout WOOOOOOO!!! 

He was fine when I took him inside and away from everyone, OH's nan was there though and was still shouting in his face so I had to tell her to calm down!!

Steph - Your not supposed to have Mcdonald's milkshakes or ice-creams I dont think... but saying that, I have had both!! 

Hope everyone is good on this Monday morning!! x x x


----------



## kbkb

Good morning Ladies! what a lot of action here !! Hope everyone had a lovely weekend

Mustang- :yipee: for a :blue: bundle! Wow, we seem to be having a proper boy dominated start to this thread!
Steph- :rofl: for your 'hangover' :drunk: story! How did you manage that just on cokes? :haha: I keep drinking milkshake all the time- though that would be OK :shrug: unless McDonald's does something to it I dont know about? Whipped ice cream is a no-no But i have done it too!

Certain and Tray- very excited about your scans! Is Certain going to make it a trio of boys, methinks yes...

Smiley- Yay for finding a name and feeling kicks! you go, girl!


----------



## steph1505

Hey!! 

Smiley - thats strange about your subscription!! Aw Brandon wouldve been the same at bonfire night...he loves looking at the fireworks but if everyone is running about mental he gets aggitated! 

Kbkb - haha i think it was the lack of sleep that gave me the coca cola hangover haha! 

Lol yeah so far we have a very blue thread dont we? Imagine we all had boys...wonder what the chances of that are haha! 

Aw i dnt know what to do about the milkshake...i cant stop thinking of it haha! I had mcflurrys all thru my pregnancy with brandon & he turned out fine, so im sure one wee milkshake wont do any damage! Uz wont judge me for having one will uz? Haha! 

Im bidding on the carrycot for the pram we want on ebay! Its only been used a handful of times & is half the price of mamas and papas! Aw i really hope i win!!!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha, hun - I have already indulged in both the milkshakes and McFlurry's, so no judgement coming from here!!!

Oooh good luck, hope you win it! Ebay is great for picking up bargains like that!!

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Haha in the case...im gonna have two :haha:

Aw isnt it just! I love ebay! A girl i kno had a baby a few months ago...and he was nearly 11lbs when he was born so she emailed me this morning saying that she has loads of unworn newborn clothes that her son was too big for...so shes gonna give us them! How nice is that? 

Im really trying to not waste money this pregnancy...i bought some amount of rubbish last time, and faaaar too many clothes! 

I say all this now...i kno as soon as i find out if bubs is a boy or girl then il go mental haha and want to start re-decorating brandons room lol!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh I haven't even thought about redecorating DS's room yet, his room is the Hungry Caterpillar theme though so I don't think it needs actually re-doing - especially since this bub is a boy! Just need to do some serious storage and furniture sorting!!

I am trying not to go mad with buying stuff, I haven't bought any clothes yet. We have LOADS anyway but I'm one of those that just loves baby in babygrows for the first few months - so wont be buying any actual outfits! (It took me till DS was about 6 months to actually put him in a proper pair of jeans!! Even then I hated it and he didn't wear them again till he was about 9-12 months!) 

I have bought a few things that I didn't have first time round, but other people had that I thought were great!

WOW - nearly 11lbs, that is pretty big! Very nice of her to give you all those clothes though :D x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aw im the same as u when it comes to dressing a baby! I much prefer them in wee onesies etc! I hate seeing wee 3 week olds in their pram in a big adidas tracksuit or something!! Its a total waste of money too! I also dont think id put a wee girl into dresses til she was abt 6 months or so! 

Brandons room is still neutral too so i dont think im gonna redecorate it! Il buy some new bedding maybe but apart from that, i think il keep it the same til we move house! 

Ive bought a wee pink onesie and a wee blue one from my work...and il take the one we dont need back! Lol! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yeh, I just think babies looks so uncomfortable when they're all dressed up in proper clothes - I also think they aren't babies for long, so plenty of time to get them cute outfits! Just my own thoughts though, I know lots of people who love putting lovely outfits on straight away. 

Ahhh that's a good idea - I bet they look tiny! Have you thought of any ways you are going to announce if your baby is a boy or a girl? x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hehe!! I have been! After the scan wel drive over to MIL's to pick up Brandon so I was thinking we could take in some cupcakes, either blue or pink ones! With my mum and dad, they live 4 hours away so im not quite sure how to tell them! Il prob end up phoning them il be too excited! 

Have u still managed to keep it a secret that ur having a boy? Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yay!! I love hearing fun ideas that like :D Does your mum or dad have phones that receive pics? You could just send them a pic of the pink or blue cupcake!

Yep, still managed to keep a secret! Someone asked me on FB yesterday though if we were finding out, I was like - Errr no, but I think it's a boy! haha!

When we were at OH's mum and dad's on Sat, his dad was saying "just think, this time next year he'll have a little sister to be showing the fireworks to" (talking about DS) - I had to quickly jump in and say we are sure its a boy!
It's quite easy to say that though, as before we found out I was saying the same sorts of things so everything just thinks I'm still going off my gut instinct!

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Ahh good idea abt sending a picture of the cakes!! Il do that!!

Wow good on u for keeping it a secret! Id be itching to tell! Do u think uz will just keep it a secret right up until the young man arrives! Yeah...i remember saying to people last time that I was sure it was a boy! 

Its strange how people just assume that ul have a girl cos uv had a boy lol! Loads of people think the same with me...i know i think im having a girl but thats just my gut instinct! Loads of people said it was a girl as soon as i announced i was pregnant!

Im impressee uz havent managed to slip up! Have uz mentioned anything to your DS1 yet? Haha DS1!! Thats fab! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yeh I think we will keep it a secret, I would like to anyway. I want it all to be a surprise for everyone as part of the announcement when he arrives, but we'll see how it goes!! I'm confident at the moment anyway!

I know, it still surprises me that everyone just thinks it goes girl next automatically! I had told people we were trying and even then people were saying - oh I think it's a girl next! Nope, it definitely is not :D

No still not said anything to DS1 D) yet, we are aiming to start really telling him stuff after the 20 week scan! Have you said anything to Brandon yet? x x x


----------



## QPP

Hey everyone, 

Sorry that I have been out of the loop for so long. Been super busy with a big charity event that is being planned for the end of the month. Just had a quick read through and see all the exciting news about the boys. Congrats Smiley and Mustang. 

My scan is not till the end of the month - 22 weeks. I want it now although we aren't going to find out the sex. 

Certain - I had a flu jab at about 14 weeks. I have asthma and was told to get it. 

I am still waiting for the first kick. My bump is pretty tiny but I am sure I will pop in the next few weeks!


----------



## kbkb

:wave: Girls!

Steph and Smiley-You're efficiency is giving me a complex- I have done NO shopping yet! I have no space so I keep putting it off until we move . We are scheduled to move end of month, so I am hoping i get my ducks in a row soon after! I just want to be done with the move already :brat: :gun: its making me very crabby

Steph-how lovely of your friend to give you clothes! 

QPP- nice to hear from you!hope all is well!
your bump will surely pop around 20-22 weeks- I was super tiny until then too...

How are you, Certain? Closer and closer to scan huh?

Good news is I tested negative for gestational diabetes and BP etc looks good (knock on wood)


----------



## smiley330

kbkb - Congrats on 3rd Tri!! Wooowww!!! I can't believe you are there already, that's it, your on the home stretch now :happydance: yay to the positive testing results as well :D

QPP- Nice to see an update, glad all is well. I didn't get my first little kicks until 19 weeks with my first, and I didn't pop until about 21 weeks - but as soon as you do, you'll just go!! 

Hope everyone else is getting on ok! x x x


----------



## smiley330

Ok, we're thinking about when to put DS into a big bed, can anyone offer any tips????? Steph, is your DS in a proper bed? / when did you move him out of his cot? 

Wont do it for another month or so, just trying to get prepared!! Dont know if it's going to be worth the hassle! x x x


----------



## steph1505

QPP - lovely to hear from u!! Oh dont worry, like smiley says...once u pop u dont stop haha! Ive defo popped this week! Loads of ppl are commenting now!

Kbkb - wooooo huge congrats on being third tri! Thats scary haha!! 

Smiley - We turned Brandons cot into a bed when he was about 22 months! He wasnt phased at all! We got him to help us put it together and he made a big deal about it so he was really excited about going into it! Hes never once got out it! Was a really easy transition!

AFM - nothing exciting except I won the carry cot on ebay! I got it for £75 and its £120 in the shop! Wooooo!

xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Eeeeek 17 weeks!! Smelly onion week!! :happydance:

Ah that's good to know, thanks Steph. We're planning to do it around christmas, so he'll be 22 months then. Everyone keeps saying "Oh, I don't think that's a good idea, he'll be running out of bed all the time" - Errrr what would you know!!!

x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Yayyyyy for winning the cot, Steph! I love a good deal. Please shop for me too :haha:
where is your ticker??? What fruit are you?

Happy onion week, Smiley!!!

I stay aubergine :grr: I wish they'd thought of more veggies.....I look forward to the change every week!


----------



## steph1505

Woo hoo! :happydance: Happy Onion Day!! Im a Sweet Potato!! Cant believe Im 18 weeks!! Nearly half way there!! Thats amazing! It really is going in quickly! :happydance:

Aw Smiley loads of people told us not to put Brandon in the bed and they were all proven wrong :haha: He has been great since we did it! And I love it cos I get to sit beside him and read him his books! Its great! xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Thanks kbkb...i loooove a good bargain too! Haha Id happily do ur shopping for u! I love shopping haha!!

I dont know what happened to my ticker...must've put its invisibility cloak on!! I think Ive fixed it now! Can u see it??

Haha aw I kno...I love being a new fruit or veg! I'll be sad when I stay the same veg every week! xxxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Wow- 50% there indeed! :yipee: :wohoo: I see your ticker now, ms sweet potato!!


----------



## steph1505

Haha!! I dont know what happened to my ticker lol! Its quite scary how fast the time is going in now! 8 days til my scan!! Which means its only 6 days til certains I think!! How exciting!! 

What are we all up to today? xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Wow, next week is going to be an exciting week for the smep babies :happydance: 

Happy sweet potato day Steph!! Ah yeh, I do like moving up to a new one every week, they must have been able to think of some more?? baby does keep getting bigger doesn't it?

I'm not up to a lot today, feeling pretty crappy. Just had my friend over with her DD, it's so lovely seeing DS and her playing together!!

Oh and I felt bub kick from the outside last night!! I'd had my hand on my tummy for hours (habit now!) and felt it! I told OH that he'd need to take up my place with his hand and wait it out if he wanted to feel anything - haha, he so would sit there for hours as well in the hope it happened again :D

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Morning! Aw smiley thats so exciting!! I still havent felt anythin from the outside! Im so jealous! 

Well...i am soooo excited! A girl put the pram we want on gumtree! Shes never used it, she bought it and doesnt fit in her car boot so shes only used the chassis with the car seat clipped on! So absolutely everythin else is brand new! And she is selling it for £200!! So we r going to see it nxt week! I just hope she doesnt sell it before then! We are away for the weekend at a family weekend! But im so excited haha!! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning ladies!

Sorry ive been so quiet been super busy! Looks like alls well here :)

Smiley - thats so exciting feeling it on the outside! I love it, but I swear LO is cheeky and likes to ignore DHs hand and move when he tries to feel it. Loving that your little boy is growing into his big bed! how exciting!

Steph - oooo lucky you with the pram! can she not promise to hold on to it for you? 

I am soooo excited! 5 days until the scan....so so so impatient! I feel huge now, here is my 19 week pic!

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/belly020-1.jpg
https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/belly021-1-1.jpg

Hope you all have a lovely day :)


----------



## steph1505

Hey certain!!

First of all - ur bump pics are gorgeous! Such a cute bump!! Do u get lots of lovely comments? 

I didnt want to ask the girl to keep it til weds just incase she thot i was being rude! Lol im all for politeness! It had been up on gumtree for 2 weeks before i seen it so i hope no1 else sees it haha!! If its meant to be, this time nxt week il have my babys pram!!

Im so excited for ur scan certain! I cant wait 2 hear wot ur having!! Eeeek!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

wow certain you have such a beautiful bump x


----------



## CertainTurton

Thanks ladies, I am starting to get comments now which is nice, but it depends on what im wearing as to how big it looks :) Sorry the pics are so HUGE :blush:


----------



## kbkb

CUTE bump, Certain :hugs:
This is going to be revelation week for the SMEP gang! :cool:


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning ladies,

How are we all?

I have an exciting day - firstly Im half way through!! :) and a cantaloupe, cant believe it! and secondly me and DH are going to view a house today with the possibility of buying! So very exciting - we are having a few damp/leak problems with our rented house so my parents have said they can loan us the extra for a deposit sooner that we thought :happydance: its a new build so fingers crossed its what we want :) 

OT - wow there are loads of xmas adverts on now..Im feeling xmassy!!! eeek!


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!!

How'd the house viewing go?? I hope u loved it!!! 

And yaaaaay at being half way thru!! Amazing!!!

Have u started ur xmas shopping? Eeek i looove feeling all festive!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hey Steph, havent really started shopping yet but do buy little bits every now and then and I have been 'researching' pressie ideas :) 
We LOVED the house and have reserved it!! Its a new build so should be ready in Jan/Feb it also means we get to choose our tiles, paint. carpets etc! so now we have all the fun of solicitors and mortgages, We have no idea about all this stuff so wish us luck! 

How is everyone doing? smiley you are v.quiet - all ok? 

xx


----------



## steph1505

Aw faaaaab!! Thats great about the house!! I remember doin all the mortgage stuff wen we bought our place! Lol its a lot of fun!! But that is soooo good!!

Everyones probably off having an action packed weekend! 

Im up at my mum and dads! We were at a wedding yesterday! Brandon had a wee kilt on...he was soooo cute!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Congrats on completing 20 weeks, certain! and yayy for the new house! :wohoo:
:yipee: All I can say from my personal experience is that its a LOT of work, but ultimately well worth it!

How are we all today? :flower:


----------



## steph1505

Certain!!!

I do believe its ur scan tomorro!! Aaaaaahhh!! How exciting!!

How r u doin kbkb?? Im jst gettin ready to head to work! Yuck!! Lol! Xxxxxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

oooooo good luck with your scan certain :happydance:

im now 11 weeks and still have not heard from the hospital about a date for my 12 week scan so i called them today. They said that they are really busy and there is a back log so it'll be closer to 13 weeks maybe even 13 & 1/2 weeks before i get my scan grrrrrrrrrrr i cant wait anymore so my OH said to go book a private scan so its all booked for this saturday YAY that means i get to go public on sunday on my mums birthday (if all is well that is)


----------



## smiley330

Morning!!

Sorry been MIA for a few days, been soooooo busy!!! 

Will catch up properly later, but just a quick GOOD LUCK for your scan today Certain. Hope all is perfect with your bambino and can't wait to hear all about it, see pics and hopefully know what team you're on!! :happydance:

x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Hey smiley :hugs: nice to see you back! Been super busy as well....moving end of month!!! FINALLY! :shrug: 

Certain- good luck for the scan!!! hope all turns out A-OK!

Tray- yay for a private scan,how nice of your OH to suggest you get one. Hope it'll put all fears to rest once and for all


----------



## steph1505

Morning ladies!!

Tray - thats fab that uz have a private scan booked! Woo hoo! Its such a week full of scans this week!

Certain - cannot wait to hear how ur scan goes!! Lookin forward to an update from u sooooo much! Xxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

So......Not to keep you in suspense any longer....we are... team :pink: !!
Who would have thought it!? the cabbage test was wrong :haha:
All was perfect, no health problems at all :) so excited!! I think DH is a little disappointed though :( hope he comes around! 

So meet baby Turton:

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/scan3.jpg
https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/scan1.jpg
https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/scan5-feet.jpg

I love the feet pic :)


----------



## smiley330

Ahhhhh Certain - HUGE CONGRATS!!! She is gorgeous!!! Haha, so that's 2 wrong for the cabbage test :D 

Don't worry, your DH will come round! Ah i'm soo happy for you :happydance: x x x


----------



## TrAyBaby

woooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooo team :pink: she's beautiful, congrats x


----------



## QPP

Congratulations Certain. So happy for you. Pics are fab


----------



## kbkb

Big :hugs: and CONGRATS on the :pink: bump.....awwww, the tiny feet are just lovely :cloud9: I think your OH is in for a surprise, I am sure he'll dote on her when she arrives cos little girls just LOVE their daddies 

Such pretty scan pix!!! we were ALL mostly wrong :dohh:


----------



## TrAyBaby

sods law went ahead and booked a private scan for this saturday cause hospital said i would have to wait till 13 weeks for my scan but now heard that my scan is a week tomorrow on 23rd nov at 3:10 when i'll be 12+2. So dilema now is do i still go to private scan on saturday when im getting my NHS one 4 days later?????


----------



## smiley330

TrAyBaby said:


> sods law went ahead and booked a private scan for this saturday cause hospital said i would have to wait till 13 weeks for my scan but now heard that my scan is a week tomorrow on 23rd nov at 3:10 when i'll be 12+2. So dilema now is do i still go to private scan on saturday when im getting my NHS one 4 days later?????

Ah that really is sods law!!! If it were I would still go to private one as well, i'm impatient and getting to see baby twice in a short amount of time would be so exciting! 

How much is the private one? If you don't go could you use the pennies for 3D/4D scan later on? Or would it not make much difference?

I say go to both! :laugh2: x


----------



## TrAyBaby

i already paid the £30 deposit so only have to spend £69 on the day. Plus my mum has already said that she will pay for a 4d on later on cause she did that for my sister. OK made up my mind im going to both :)


----------



## smiley330

TrAyBaby said:


> i already paid the £30 deposit so only have to spend £69 on the day. Plus my mum has already said that she will pay for a 4d on later on cause she did that for my sister. OK made up my mind im going to both :)

Hooray! :happydance:

Certain - I've just seen your new house news as well - that's so great! We were looking at new build properties a while back (but have decided to wait before moving *humph*) and they were amazing!! You will have so much fun picking out the finishings! Ahh such a happy time :D

x x x


----------



## smiley330

Girls..... LOOK how big I am!! 18 weeks and in comparison to DS1's preg photo's I am at the same level as I was at 24 weeks with him..... Ohhh this does not bode well. :nope:

x x x x
 



Attached Files:







17+6 weeks 004.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CertainTurton

Thanks ladies :hugs: - Im sure DH will come around, hes just being a bit silly about it. 

Aww smiley thats a gorgeous bump!! Dont worry, you may just be having a growth spurt :) Im feeling HUGE- and i LOVE it :haha: 

TrAy - def agree with smiley, go for both!! :happydance: I cant get enough of my little girl.

Im feeling so lucky at the moment :) loving being able to choose stuff for the house, and were hoping to be able to move in mid Feb!! 

How are you all today?


----------



## smiley330

Certain - He will definitely come round, she will melt his heart and she'll totally be a daddy's girl! Has he said much about it? Ah I am so jealous, would love to be moving to a new house in Feb - that will be such a nice time as will fill the gap between christmas and baby coming!! 

I''m full of a nasty cold....again!! Just cannot get rid of it, i'm going to take the day off work tomorrow, and maybe Friday... haha. 

I need to find an outfit for a wedding next Saturday, not feeling that enthusiastic about it! x


----------



## steph1505

Hi ladies!!!

So sorry i never got on yesterday!! But OMG!!!! Certain ur little girl is sooooo cute!! She is just beautiful! And huuuuge congrats on team pink!! Aww im sooo happy for uz!

And like everyone else has said, ur OH will def come round!! Shes gonna be his wee princess! Eeeeeek!!

Tray - so glad ur getting 2 scans!! Woo hoo! But that is total sods law isnt it haha! But yeah, have the two...any excuse to see ur baby hehe!

Smiley - im so jealous of ur bump!! I just look fat!! But i am the same as u, i look a lot bigger this time round than what i did with brandon! I hadnt put on any weight at this weight point last time! But ur bump is gorgeous!! Il post some pics of mine later when im not on my phone!

AFM - well im going to see a girl about a pram today hehe!! Sooo excited! I'll let uz kno if we get it or not! I could hardly sleep last nite! Cant stop thinking abt the scan! Im so excited! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> Smiley - im so jealous of ur bump!! I just look fat!! But i am the same as u, i look a lot bigger this time round than what i did with brandon! I hadnt put on any weight at this weight point last time! But ur bump is gorgeous!! Il post some pics of mine later when im not on my phone!
> 
> AFM - well im going to see a girl about a pram today hehe!! Sooo excited! I'll let uz kno if we get it or not! I could hardly sleep last nite! Cant stop thinking abt the scan! Im so excited! Xxxxxxxx

Haha, thanks Steph - i've put on sooo much weight already. (I'm not even going to say it, that makes it real and embarrassing!) Really need to kick my diet into touch!!

Ahhhh I'm SOOOO excited for your scan tomorrow as well, can't wait!! What time is it?? I just looked at your scan pic again, I'm sure you'll be joining Certain on team pink, but could surprise us!

Oh yay, is this the pram you mentioned? It's not gone! Will you get it today if it's all as it should be?? x


----------



## steph1505

Aww ive put on weight this time too!

I think its totalling 7lbs now! But its been a slow, gradual gain so i hope it continues that way! Not 4 stone in the last 3 months lol!!! 

U totally look all bump tho! U still look like u have wee skinny legs etc haha! I bet u get some great comments on it! I love it! I just get "hi fatty"

Yes this is the same pram! Its still here hehe!!! Yeah im gonna take the money with me & if im happy with it then il jst see if i can take it home with me today! I dnt see why i wouldnt be happy with the condition tho...the only bit thats been used is the chassis! Everythin else is brand new! Im so excited to go see it!

I def think im having a wee girl but i have no real reason for that...i just have a feeling! OH is still adamant its a boy! So wel see! Im far to excited! Its at half past 2...and im working til 2 so im not gonna be very focused in work haha! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Steph - I wish i'd only put on 7lbs!! It is considerably more than that though... Ooh exciting, hope you can pick it up! I wonder why no-one else has been interested in it!?? Daaaaaaa, your scan is tomorrow!!

Oh I forgot, i'm a sweet potato today :happydance: I can't see your ticker to see what you are!!

x x x


----------



## kbkb

Steph- Keep us posted! waiting very eagerly for your scan with a :pink: guess ! Hope this one is right :haha: been such a lousy guesser so far. Good for you that the pram isnt sold yet! What time is the scan??

Smiley- Really cute bump...You look ship-shape apart from the tummy, very very admirable! Monster baby no.2 on the way you think, huh :haha:? they say seconds are usually bigger so whats this one gonna be? a 9 pounder? wow...:headspin:

Tray- :dance: I would just think of it as when it rains it pours! hope you have good news on both scans ! show us pix so we can make guesses!! 

Certain-buy any pink stuff yet ;)? Glad all was well!!!


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Smiley- Really cute bump...You look ship-shape apart from the tummy, very very admirable! Monster baby no.2 on the way you think, huh :haha:? they say seconds are usually bigger so whats this one gonna be? a 9 pounder? wow...:headspin:

Thank you :hugs: ... Yep, monster baby no.2 is def on his way. He will for sure be at least 9 pounds :wacko: I just hope he doesn't go into the 10 pounds!! 

How are you?? How is the house coming along? Are you nearly there??

Are any of you leggings ladies?? I LOVE them, and have just purchased the most wonderful pair from topshop - they are a lot thicker material than the usual ones though and are brilliant! I am ordering another pair as we speak :D

x x x


----------



## kbkb

I am moving on the 26-27 weekend! Yayyyyyyyyy! So relieved. its like enough already! I will be glad to have my own 4 walls....

I am wearing nothing but leggings these days! LOVE em! Go buy up!!


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> I am moving on the 26-27 weekend! Yayyyyyyyyy! So relieved. its like enough already! I will be glad to have my own 4 walls....
> 
> I am wearing nothing but leggings these days! LOVE em! Go buy up!!

Oh HOORAY!!! That will be so great for you to finally get in there - very exciting!! I would ask for lots of pics of all things new and house related, but you are not good at pictures :winkwink: (I want to see more!!) x


----------



## CertainTurton

Steph - thanks :) hope you join me in team :pink:! Hope you managed to get the pram!! 7lb, well done!! Im starting to pile it on now :(

Smiley - I am a leggings girl - love how comfy they are! I found some nice thick ones in new look, but must try topshop too - I need some more dresses tbh! ps happy sweet potato day!!

kbkb- eeek how exciting, not long now :) then you can start nesting :) 
We havent bought anything pink yet, were not huge fans of pink so it will mainly be purples etc i think :)


----------



## Beauty2

Oh, Certain! I'm so sorry I missed it. Congratulations on your babygirl!!!!! YAY!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! That's great!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## steph1505

Hello!!!

Smiley - i am soooo a leggings girl! Will def need to get myself some outta top shop! Im still wearing my size 12s but theyre gettin rather tight! Haha!

Kbkb - that is so exciting that u move so soon! I would love to move house just now but theres some things wel need to do to this house before we can sell it! Joy!

AFM - we got the pram!!!! Woooo!! It is actually immaculate!!!! Im so happy! The girl said she paid over £500 for it but she sold it to me for £200 cos shes seen one she wants and only needs £200 for it! Im soooo excited! Cant wait for OH to come home from work so he can see it! Woooo!!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Glad to hear we're all leggings girls :D I always forget about looking in Newlook! I need to check it out there .... but yeh, these are the "heavy weight" leggings in TS - can't see any hint of underwear through them, nor have they got that annoying blotchy pattern that other thin leggings have. 

Haha, does not take much to please me :D

Steph - That's so great about your pram!!! Remind me which one you've gone for again?? I don't think we're getting a new pram - Boooo!! OH is adamant the Quinny we have is fine.... which it is (*throws tomatoes at OH) - but I still want a new one :hissy: 

EEEEKKKK SCAN DAY TOMORROW!!! 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Haha certain!! Can u imagine if u were the only one having a girl! All our boys would be fighting over her! Haha! Xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Ooooh smiley i kno!!! I actually cant wait! I wish it was early morning i had my scan! But aaaaah! 

We got the mamas and papas sola in black! OH hated the pram we had last time so it was very easy to convince him we needed a new one haha!!

Those leggings sound right up my street! Mite treat myself to a pair 2moro hehe! 

Xxxxxxc


----------



## smiley330

Ah that is a lovely pram choice!! Ohhh I bet it's exciting actually having it!

Haha, I will be checking for an update allllll day, even though your scan isn't till the afternoon! :D x


----------



## steph1505

Haha!! We need to go see the consultant after it so i think it'll be a long appt! But i cant wait to let uz kno! I have such a strong feeling its a girl haha! So wel see! Eek!

I cant wait to go buy my blue or pink cupcakes! xxxxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey girls- just checking in to see how you all doing and blossoming in your pregnancys. Not been on. B&b for a while as nothing been happening with me except cycle after cycle and I just got to point I was sick of symptom spotting and disappointment (the smep wasn't the same after you all left.... But I am so pleased you did because of your bfp's!!!!!!! Anyway, I am currently in tww and expecting af Sunday to next tues roughly. Not testing with hpt but might try an opk tomorrow to cure poas temptation. Went to doctors yesterday as wanted to get ball moving as we are nearly at a year of trying so wanted to get ball moving as I have heard referrals can take months. While I was there as it was a new doctor who was filling in. Compared to my usual one he was great. He went over my scan from august as all I had had was ...everything looks ok. I didn't have a clue what they had tested for. He explained exactly what they had tested for and he said it had been verified by a specialist that my uterus was the right size and my tubes were clear so that was good news as I didn't realize that they had checked the tubes. he then went on to say that the next step was testing my husband. Got a phone call today to say we can pick up deposit pot on fri and then he just needs to take a sample to the lab. So hopefully things should be moving soon ( unless I get my bfp this month). I have also been on a diet and lost a stone so hoping that will help. In meantime am going to carry on diet as bmi would be just over limit for ivf if needed in future. Anyway hope you don't mind me popping onto say hi. Do occasionally stalk this thread to see how you ate all doing. Hope I get to join you all before you all leave!!!! Look after yourselves and you beautiful bumps. Kbkb- due date must be coming up soon will keep my fingers crossed for as short and painless ( as possible labour) xxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Good luck gor scan tomorrow Smiley! Xxx


----------



## smiley330

Ahhh Hoping :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so glad you popped in!! Sounds like things are getting moving for you with the docs, which is great - it must feel like a bit of weight has been lifted that they are checking everything is ok. I'm sure all is as it should be, but it will be so much nicer to know that for sure!!

Really hope you get your bfp soon (in the next few days!!!) would love to have you hear! Though, feel free to join this thread any time :D 

Ahh I wish it was my scan tomorrow, it's Steph's - even though I'm just as excited for hers as if it was my own!! 

Well done on losing a stone as well - wow! that's such good going!!! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hello hoping!! So wonderful to hear from u!! 

Thats great that the new doctor was much better! And great that all looks good with u! Im sure everything will be great with ur OH too! Altho, it would be amazing if ur AF decided to stay away and u got ureself a BFP!!! Like smiley said, would be great to see u here with us! 

And its amazing that uv lost a stone!! Just rub it in why dnt u  haha!! Fantastic tho! 

And yeh, its my scan 2moro! But thanks for the luck! I cant wait for it!! 

Were staying at MIL's tonite as both me and OH are working at 7! And ive been zoomin abt her living room with a dolly in the pram haha! OH is on his way from work now! Im so excited to show him! 

My friend left for Oz on Monday so obv Ive been so upset abt that...but the pram and of course the scan has cheered me right up!! 

Xxxxxxc


----------



## kbkb

:hugs: and a big :kiss: to you, Hoping!!! How lovely to hear from you again!

really glad to hear that things are looking better, even the weight loss will definitely aid conception. Sending a heap of :dust: your way and will pray for your nice flashing :bfp:
Do drop in everytime you feel like, you know you're welcome!
thanks for all the labour wishes.....oooo getting close arent i???

Steph- :happydance: :wohoo: its SCAN DAY!!!! dont keep us waiting!!! we are super excited to hear...


----------



## steph1505

Aaaaaaahh!!!! Its scan day!!! Im faaaaar too excited! Ive had 3 hours sleep and im abt to go start a 7 hour shift! But i dont care cos its scaaaaan day!! Haha!!! 

Speak to uz this afternoon! Eeeeeeeekk!!!!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Wow....going to be checking every 30 mins :haha: Good luck!!! dont keep us waiting


----------



## smiley330

Scan daaaaayyy!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: x


----------



## steph1505

Good afternoon ladies!!!

On our way home from scan!! Im just on phone!

Well, everything looks perfect with.....MY BABY BOY!!!!!!!

I am soooo shocked but totally over the moon!!! I love him so much already! He gave a massive yawn on the scan...and i just burst out crying!!!! I am totally in love! A wee brother for Brandon! I am just so so so happy! Hes gonna be the perfect wee addition to our family!! 

Il add pics wen im home and on laptop!!! 

Aaaaaaahhh!!!

:happydance: :happydance:

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

DAAAAAA Steph!! No wayyy!!! We are the worlds worst gender predictors on this thread :D 

HUGE congratulations hun, i'm so happy for you! It's a great feeling isn't it! So glad all went well, can't wait to see pics of your baby boy! :blue: :blue: :blue:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

x x x


----------



## Beauty2

steph1505 said:


> Good afternoon ladies!!!
> 
> On our way home from scan!! Im just on phone!
> 
> Well, everything looks perfect with.....MY BABY BOY!!!!!!!
> 
> I am soooo shocked but totally over the moon!!! I love him so much already! He gave a massive yawn on the scan...and i just burst out crying!!!! I am totally in love! A wee brother for Brandon! I am just so so so happy! Hes gonna be the perfect wee addition to our family!!
> 
> Il add pics wen im home and on laptop!!!
> 
> Aaaaaaahhh!!!
> 
> :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Xxxxxxx

YAYYYYYYY!!!!!! A baby boy!!! I'm so happy for you! I'm not sure if I was right or wrong but the way things are going so far I'm sure I was wrong! :dohh: I'm so happy everything went well for you and baby is doing great! Excuse me, baby 'boy' is doing great!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Beauty2

Hopingitwill said:


> Hey girls- just checking in to see how you all doing and blossoming in your pregnancys. Not been on. B&b for a while as nothing been happening with me except cycle after cycle and I just got to point I was sick of symptom spotting and disappointment (the smep wasn't the same after you all left.... But I am so pleased you did because of your bfp's!!!!!!! Anyway, I am currently in tww and expecting af Sunday to next tues roughly. Not testing with hpt but might try an opk tomorrow to cure poas temptation. Went to doctors yesterday as wanted to get ball moving as we are nearly at a year of trying so wanted to get ball moving as I have heard referrals can take months. While I was there as it was a new doctor who was filling in. Compared to my usual one he was great. He went over my scan from august as all I had had was ...everything looks ok. I didn't have a clue what they had tested for. He explained exactly what they had tested for and he said it had been verified by a specialist that my uterus was the right size and my tubes were clear so that was good news as I didn't realize that they had checked the tubes. he then went on to say that the next step was testing my husband. Got a phone call today to say we can pick up deposit pot on fri and then he just needs to take a sample to the lab. So hopefully things should be moving soon ( unless I get my bfp this month). I have also been on a diet and lost a stone so hoping that will help. In meantime am going to carry on diet as bmi would be just over limit for ivf if needed in future. Anyway hope you don't mind me popping onto say hi. Do occasionally stalk this thread to see how you ate all doing. Hope I get to join you all before you all leave!!!! Look after yourselves and you beautiful bumps. Kbkb- due date must be coming up soon will keep my fingers crossed for as short and painless ( as possible labour) xxx

Hey Hoping! :wave: 

I remember you from the SMEP thread. I'm so happy that all of your test came back good. That is wonderful news. I'm sure it's definitely a relief! :hugs: Now, you can focus on joining us. As you know, I'm new here myself. Can't wait to see you with that bfp!!! FXD tightly for you, doll!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TrAyBaby

wooooo team :blue: congratulations, cant wait to see pictures x


----------



## steph1505

Aw i kno we are so rubbish at gender predicting! Smileys the only one we got right! 

Bit of a bittersweet day for me...after i posted earlier...i got a phonecall to say my granny died! We were expecting it so didnt come as a shock but still really sad! 

But i have my boys to cheer me up! Wot a week this has been! Just about to switch laptop on to upload pics! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh i'm sorry to hear about your granny - It's so sad, even when it's expected :hugs::hugs:

Glad you have your boys to look after you though :flower: Have you told Brandon he's going to have a little brother? Ooooh do you have any names in mind?

Certain - I also want to know if you guys have any names in mind now you know it's girlie? :D

Actually, that question to everyone - any names in mind???

Steph - get your pics up!!!! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Okay...heres the pics...

2 are obviously of my DS2...haha Smiley that feels so weird :haha::haha: 

And the other pic is of me yesterday, bang on 19 weeks! 

Girls, I am so smitten with my boy! I keep looking at Brandon and just thinking that I am giving him a friend for life! I know obviously brothers and sisters are close...but my OH and his brother are so close and I am so happy I can Brandon that special relationship!

Ive announced on facebook already...im a rubbish secret keeper! :dohh: 

This is gonna sound really cheesy...but I feel so truly blessed to have my family! 

The girl that did the scan was amazing! She was soooo thorough! She showed us absolutely everything...even zoomed in on the babys upper lip to check for a cleft pallet! She was just so amazing...such a good experience! 

Im on cloud nine...seriously! :cloud9::cloud9: xxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0314.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0315.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0310.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## steph1505

smiley330 said:


> Oh i'm sorry to hear about your granny - It's so sad, even when it's expected :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Glad you have your boys to look after you though :flower: Have you told Brandon he's going to have a little brother? Ooooh do you have any names in mind?
> 
> Certain - I also want to know if you guys have any names in mind now you know it's girlie? :D
> 
> Actually, that question to everyone - any names in mind???
> 
> Steph - get your pics up!!!!
> 
> x x x x


Thanks!! 

We cant agree on any names! I really like Noah...but OH isnt sure! OH just screws up his face on any names I suggest!:shrug::shrug:

Yeah lets have the name conversation haha!! Are u still loving Jasper? I think its lovely!

And yeah weve told Brandon but he soooo doesnt get it! I had him pushing the pram today saying that it was for his baby brother but I just dont think he understands!! xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ahhh I can totally relate to that feeling, I keep looking at my DS and thinking the same!! It's such a wonderful happy feeling :cloud9:

I'm soooo pleased you had a lovely scan lady, it makes all the difference. So happy for you!!

AND HE IS GORGEOUS!!! If Brandon is anything to go by you will have yourself 2 very handsome boys!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: 

x x x x x x


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> We cant agree on any names! I really like Noah...but OH isnt sure! OH just screws up his face on any names I suggest!:shrug::shrug:
> 
> Yeah lets have the name conversation haha!! Are u still loving Jasper? I think its lovely!
> 
> And yeah weve told Brandon but he soooo doesnt get it! I had him pushing the pram today saying that it was for his baby brother but I just dont think he understands!! xxxxxxx

Oh I love Noah, I wanted that for DS1 (not sure why I keep calling him this when i'm sure i've used his name 100 times on here!) but OH was not keen.

Yep, I think we're set on Jasper. I always really liked it, but it just keeps growing on me! I keep telling OH we need to have a back up just in case he really doesn't look like a Jasper, but I don't think it's happening. We can't agree on any other names!! 

Ahhh bless Brandon, that's so cute!! x x x


----------



## smiley330

P.S - I forgot to say what a lovely bump you have!! You're still so small, i'm so jealous!!!! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aw thanks :flower: I think we are both in for some serious cuties here judging by our boys already! 

LoL I always like to have a back up name too...our back up for Brandon was Matthew...so we made it his middle name lol! 

I do think Jasper is lovely! Its so strange how ur OH didnt like it last time but loves it now lol! Men lol! Have uz mentioned to DS1? 

Im now considering doing up Brandons room like a proper wee boys room instead of neutral...hhhmmm! Decisions! :haha:xxxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

:loopy: :loopy: wow!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations Steph- so cute to see your excitement and the scan pics are amazing too!

its a boy!!!! we are really the world's worst worst guessers :dohh:

For mustang , smiley and steph-gang of boys!!!! :bodyb: woot woot! lots of :football: :plane: :bike: go for the all boys room I say!!!

Steph-So sorry to hear of your gran passing -my sincerest condolences...:hugs:


----------



## steph1505

Morning Kbkb!

Lol we really are awful at gender predictions arent we? Haha!! I was sooo shocked when the woman showed us his boy parts! And she said "if thats not a boy...im a chinese man" haha! 

Well, we think we might have come up with a name....

Oliver Noah... What do uz think? OH didnt like either of those names but all of a sudden likes them together! I love the name Noah but his surname ends in an 'a' so it didnt quite sound right! But OH suggested Oliver Noah and i loved it! 

So we shall see...were just sitting with it just now lol! 

Have u thot of any names kbkb? Eek! Xxxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

:rofl: I havent even bought a baby cot or pram so is it even likely I have thought of a name??? not even close. OH and I argue all the time...all the time!!! we cant agree on anything. I think we'll get down to business after we move, we are just sooo laidback

The only name OH said he may 'consider' is Maya for a girl....:growlmad: I love the name, but I hate the consider...he's so :grr:

You look so thin, that is awesome !! and i really like Oliver Noah :dance:


----------



## CertainTurton

Steph - Firstly, Im so sorry to hear about your granny :hugs: Take it easy.
Eeeek a BOY! so exciting for you :) we are so rubbish at guesses :) My poor little girl is going to be inundated with boys :p I love the name Oliver Noah - Oliver is my fav boys name too and it was one of our top choices (along with Toby) - sounds perfect :) Would you shorten it to Ollie? Your bump is soo cute too :) And def go ahead with a boy nursery - blue all around - how about a pirate theme!?! :haha: 

Smiley - I love Jasper too :) what lovely names you all have :)

kbkb - :haha: I love your attitude, I need to get some more like that. My DH is also a 'considerer' very annoying. Maya is so pretty :)

Well we have some ideas, Eleanor and Jenny but DH is sooo annoying and actually has strong opinions so I like lots of names but he is picky :haha: We havent actually bought anything girlie yet - Im not a huge fan of pink so lots of pretty reds, purples etc for us :) But we may be doing some baby shopping this weekend - although with the move happening we may not buy too much until we have moved, which could possibly be before xmas!!! eeeeeeek! :happydance:


----------



## kbkb

Woooo :headspin: move by Xmas??? That's fantastic!!! I'm not a pink lover myself...i think my baby, if a girl will have more of the reds and purples too! or just white, I love white!!!

My pick is Jenny :thumbup: its really cute!


----------



## steph1505

Hey Certain :wave:

Thanks very much, appreciate that:hugs:

I really should adopt urs and kbkb's attitude to shopping! I want everything NOW!! LoL! :dohh: I drive my OH crazy! I actually havent bought that much...yet! Except the pram lol! Loads of people are saying to me that its terrible that Ive got the pram in the house...but if I was re-using Brandons pram, it would be in the house too lol! Silly people!

Oh my gosh, I cant believe yous could be in ur new house by Christmas! :xmas6: How amazing would that be? Im so jealous :happydance::happydance: Aw I really hope yous get the keys as soon as possible! 

Kbkb...is it next weekend u move?? Aaaah I really am so jealous of u ladies! I want a new house! NOW!! Haha!!!:haha:

Well...uz are lucky uz have a 'considerer'...I have a "naaaah dont like that, naaaah dont like that....how about (insert some stupid name from an xbox game)"...LoL! My OH didnt like Brandon up until I was in labour haha!! I loved it from before we knew he was a boy but OH always said no!

Certain...I love your baby names! They are beautiful! :flower: Aaah how exciting! Which one is your OH preferring at the moment? My only worry with Oliver is that it is becoming quite popular...I dont want him to be in a class at school with 6 other Olivers Lol! But I checked the latest polls...its number 1 in England, but only number 8 here in Scotland! And I had to promise OH that if we do name him Oliver then it WONT be shortened to Ollie...even though I know that it will be OH who does shorten it lol! He doesnt want people thinking weve named the baby after Olly Murs lol! 

Kbkb...Maya is a lovely name too! So girly! :flower: 

I love both ur wee girls names...so cute! I love girly girly names! :D

And I totally agree with uz aswell about the pink...If I ever have a wee girl, I dont think Il put her in pink! Purples and reds are beautiful! 

Oh...and loving the pirate suggestion! But Brandon is absolutely obsessed with animals so I was thinking maybe of a jungle! We are sitting watching The Lion King just now and Brandon is running about the house with his lion toys roaring! Haha!! xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Aw I have to show u this!!

So I was in brushing my teeth and Brandon comes in with a lion teddy up his jammy top and tells me he has a baby lion in his tummy!!
 



Attached Files:







Brandon pregnant.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## CertainTurton

Awww steph - you made me giggle with the lion king - My DH is absolutly in love with that film! I have bought him a large Simba teddy as part of xmas gifts - hes wanted one for ages :haha: Ive also bought a cute simba snuggly for DD (eeek 1st time writing that!) :) LOL i love that pic - he is soo cute!

By the way this has got to be used more often - :xmas6: :happydance:


----------



## steph1505

Haha! That is sooo cute u go ur DH and DD some Lion King presents! Ooooh DD!! Thats so exciting!!! Ive bought my OH The Incredibles for Xmas haha!! The Disney Store has a huge Simba range of clothing that I think I might need to purchase haha!

Oh and I kno...I just came across all the xmas smileys!!

:xmas1::xmas2::xmas3::xmas4::xmas5::xmas6::xmas7::xmas8::xmas9::xmas10::xmas11::xmas12::xmas13: :xmas14::xmas15:

xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Eeeeek, too much exciting stuff going on!!!

Steph - LOVE Oliver Noah, they were my most favourite names and I really wanted one or the other for DS - but OH was just not as taken. He started to come round to Noah, but then changed his mind at the end (Ugh, men!) but yes, love them together :D

Certain - In your new house by crimbo??? Daaaaa!!! How exciting!!! that will be so lovely for you guys. :D Really like your girls names as well, I think Jenny gets my vote as well. don't see a lot of Jenny's around, but it is so adorable!!

kbkb - Maya is a gorgeous name as well :D Haha, you make me laugh with how laid back you guys are! My OH would like me to be laid back when it comes to these things, but I just can't be! With the way this thread is going if we all think your having a girl you are definitely having a boy :D

AFM - I've just been out this morning and picked up a load of wool. Going to knit my Squiggle a nice blanket :cloud9: I tried to knit one for DS1 but half way through I dropped it all off the needles and lost it all. I couldn't face starting again as I was so angry!! But I think i'm finally ready to tackle another blanket - I am so old!

Oh and Steph - Brandon doing that is TOOO CUTE!! So funny - haha!! Bless him :D

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aww Smiley!! Good on u for even attempting to knit!! I am rubbish at all sorts of crafts...but Ive got my mum and auntie on hand haha! My auntie knitted Brandon a blanket with his name, date and weight of birth! So Im hoping she does the same this time! U must have been so gutted last time when it all came off the needles! I wouldnt have had the heart to start again either lol!

LoL Smiley my OH would love it if I could be like Certain and KBKB and be all laid back! To be honest though, when I think back...I dont think I was so eager to buy stuff last time haha! Ive seen a lovely nursery interior range that I love...its called "mosaic transport" lol I'll be running that one by OH when he gets in from work hehe! He'l choke me lol!

Brandons having a nap and Im sitting here looking all kinds of baby stuff haha! Just realised I'll need a new changing bag too! Ooooh! 

Where are uz all looking for baby clothes? xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ooh where is that nursery range? Have you got a link so I can nose? :D

Oh yes, I have already been looking at new changing bags. I had a beautiful yummy mummy pink lining one last time, and I really want another one! Just love all those bags! They are quite expensive though, but mine was a gift last time - so i'm sure that means i'm allowed to buy one this time?!

Ahh that's a good idea with the name etc on, I might do that - well maybe just the name as i'm sure i'll be too busy to fill in the d.o.b and weight! 

I've been looking in Next and Pumpkin Patch - but to be honest, we have so many clothes I shouldn't really be looking. Will buy a few nice baby grows etc then prob wont buy anything else till he gets a bit older.... well this is the plan anyway. We'll see! 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

https://www.mothercare.com/b/136252...44398031&pf_rd_p=222674291&pf_rd_s=left-nav-3

Thats the link for the nursery set! Mothercare have it but it seems to be out of stock online but there are a few other online retailers that seem to do it! 

Aaw I love the yummy mummy changing bags!! I definitely think you are entitled to buy one this time! This baby needs to have the same as DS1 had...and if thats a mummy with a pretty bag then so be it! LoL uv got me googling them now!

Yeah I cant imagine ul have too much time for knitting once baby is here lol! So maybe just the name would be nice haha! If I was doing it myself I would just do the name! 

We dont have any clothes of OHs stupid cousin :grr::grr: so we are gonna need to get a few things! I have a few wee vests and sleepsuits already...but Im not gonna buy too much! I dont wanna end up with so much that he doesnt wear them all! xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh I love that range!! Looks lovely!! 

This is the bag i'm pining for this time https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/c...senger/mama-et-bebe-blue-lost-meadow-laminate :D Yep, I definitely think I need it!

Ah it's nice that you can get some new clothes though, I would be getting more if OH wasn't such an advocate of "we have enough stuff!" (Blaaaaaahhh!)

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaw! That bag is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!! I want it! Hahaha!! 

LoL look at these bloody men ruining our fun haha!! I suppose though...without them we wouldnt really be in the position were in eh? LoL! xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha yes, I suppose we needed them to get here!

I know, I really want it!! Haha - you should definitely get it as well - it's too pretty not to be bought!! x


----------



## steph1505

Hehe!! OH says he'l get me a changing bag for Christmas if I want!! LoL he thinks Im such a weirdo to get excited over a changing bag...!! 

He didnt understand my excitement over my pram either! Ooooh my pram! I still love to look at it hahahah!! xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Morning ladies! Happy Saturday!! Hope uz are all good!!

Smiley - got a wee question for u... with ur DS1, I take it you have lots of clothes that fills the storage u have in his room...so what are u gonna do when DS2 arrives? I have been gutting out Brandons room this morning and its kinda dawned on me that I have no where for babys clothes! We stupidly only bought a single wardrobe when we had Brandon (trying to cut expenses lol) but now could really do with another single, or a double! But Mamas and Papas no longer stock the furniture range that we have :( Just wondered if you are gonna have the same problem or if you were clever enough to have lots of excess storage?

xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning Ladies :)

Smiley - ooo I love that changer bag - I hadnt even thought of one yet :) 

Steph - cant help you much but have you looked on Gumtree or Preloved for more of the furniture set?

AFM - 21 weeks today, very exciting! also me and DH are off to pick up some Humphrey corner nursery stuff being sold on Gumtree soon - sooo excited, its soo cute :) Is anyone else suffering from heartburn? Ive got loads of gaviscon now - its keping me awake :( Also last night I woke up with really bad pain by my bellybutton which went down t my yoohoo, my bump was really tight too, it didnt last long - could it be a braxton hick or is it waaay too soon??


----------



## steph1505

Helloo!! Happy 21 weeks!! Only 19 more to go! Wooooo!! :happydance:

Yeah I checked them both...I JUST missed out on furniture on Gumtree! Someone beat me to it! Typical lol!

Aww I love Humphrey's Corners stuff...its so cute :D:D Were such wee bargain hunters hehe!!

I was really suffering with heartburn last week and didnt have any gaviscon so had to just suffer...then I buy gaviscon and havent had any the past few nights! But at least Im prepared for when it strikes again! 

And I cant really help too much on the pain! I would have thought it was too early for Braxton Hicks but I really dont know if thats the case at all! I remember having them last time but I think it was once I was in my 30 odd weeks! U could maybe phone ur midwife for a wee double check! 

xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hello!!

Steph - Ha, I wish we had been that forward planning - but we're not! But, we don't have a particular furniture range, so we're just going to get an extra set of drawers etc that goes with what we have, shouldn't be too much of a problem! It's just organising DS1's toys etc to make room for rest of this furniture to go! 

Certain -ah that's exciting! The Humphrey's corner stuff is lovely!! I haven't really been suffering with heartburn - have got a bottle of Gaviscon from the docs just in case, but it's not been an issue so far!

Ooh I don't know what that might be? I would've thought too early for B.hicks, but who knows? I didn't get them last time so I can't really comment on them!

I have been having big trouble sleeping these past few nights. I keep waking up at like 3/4am and not being able to get back to sleep for hours. It's so unlike me, i'm sleep mad!!! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hello ladies :wave:

Smiley - thats so good that uz can just get different furniture! Im jealous! We have a wee white bookcase in Brandons room so Im thinking a wee white set of drawers would look okay! And white pretty much goes with everything so I think thats gonna need to be the way forward lol!

I wonder why ur not sleeping much Smiley? Are u going to bed a lot earlier or anything? U must be absolutely shattered, especially running after DS!

Certain - How did u get on picking up the nursery things? Eek! Have u had any more pains? Hope not!

Hows everyone else getting on?

AFM - Well im getting really fed up these past few days! Loads of people have come up to me looking all sympathetic and saying "ah well, never mind, if you have any more then you might get ur girl"... :grr: I dont understand people at all! Just because I THOUGHT baby was a girl does not mean I WANTED a girl! So many people do not believe me when I say Im over the moon! Sorry for the rant but its really driving me insane! :growlmad:

Apart from that I dont really have much to report... I think I might be nesting because these past two days I have been tipping the house upside down and binning soooo much stuff! Today, I am tackling my mountain of ironing that Ive been ignoring for the past week lol! :iron: My OH came home from work last nite and couldnt believe how tidy the house was haha!! :haha:

xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hi Steph!

I was going to ask you if you've had any comments like that actually. Even though we haven't told anyone we know, i've been saying I think it's a boy (like I have done for the majority of the way through!) and the other day one of my friends looked at me all sad, and asked "Ah, would you be happy if it's a boy?" - I just can't get over people. Then her and my other friend sat there saying, "I really want you to have a girl, I hope it is!" Now I know, part of this is my fault as we could tell them we're having a boy and stop them saying "they hope it's a girl", but i'm sure if we did then we'd get the "well, you might have a girl next" comments - ARGHHH!!! 

I'm at my limit now of people saying anything re: a girl, and the next person is going to get a rage of hormones!!

It just seems to be the way that girls are far more celebrated (by most other women anyway - I find the guys are "the more boys the better" - but are just less outspoken about it) I think if we were having two girls now we'd be getting the "Oh how lovely, they'll be the best of friends" 

Ok, rant over. (For now) 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Yeah I feel the exact same way as u!! Its driving me insane! I do wonder if, if Brandon had been a girl...if people would have the same reaction if I was gonna be having two girls instead of two boys! A lot of people have said how I've missed out on 'a gentleman's family' which apparently is having one of each! LoL I'm like, I really could not care less whether I have a gentleman's family or not! As long as I have a happy and healthy family!! I'm just getting sick and tired of having to convince people that this boy is just as celebrated as Brandon was! I feel so sad for my poor baby that so many people were 'disappointed' that he is a boy! Of course, none of these people's opinions matter to me or my OH...I just hate how so many people can make you feel like you've let them down! 

LoL thats my rant over too! But I just look at Brandon and think how could anyone not be happy for us that were gonna have another wee one like him! He is amazing, so affectionate and so well behaved! Altho, they do say you don't get two the same haha!!

Aw well Smiley...I guess theres always third time lucky for us, eh??:dohh:

xxxxxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey ladies sorry need to go back and read all the posts i've missed since last been on. I've been working 2 jobs back to back for days so haven't had much free time. PLUS we announced our pregnancy to the world on my mums birthday yesterday so have been trying to keep up with all the well wishes, what an amazing feeling. I feel so blessed. Anyway i can now finally post some scan pics from my private scan on saturday so you guys can guess away. I have my offical NHS scan on wednesday too so more will follow this week eeeeeeeeek
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks b.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1









12 weeks a.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 3









baby B 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## smiley330

Tray! Amazing pics :happydance: I would definitely say you have a baby girl there!! I know our guesses haven't been accurate so far (hahaha) but your last pics shows a great nub shot and the skull / chin area is shouting girl!! Ahhh so exciting that you get to have another scan so soon - can't wait to see pics from that as well :D You sound like you've been very busy though, put your feet up!!!

Steph - Yep, I feel sad that people are going to be disappointed in something that they really have no right to be disppointed about!! but as you say, fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky - (Oh dear!) 

Hope everyone is having a good Monday, mine is busy!! I have just handed in my offical letter of when to start maternity leave etc. Just waiting for my *******s that I work for to come back and moan - telling me I can't take holiday at the start of my leave etc etc. 

Ugh, I hate the people I work for. x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hi tray!!!!

Woooo! Wot beautiul scan pictures!! Im so happy it all went well!!! Yay! Ok...seeing as how we have such an amazing track record at gender guessing haha:) then il have a wee go!! I think i will say a girl, the same as smiley! I compared it to brandons & this babys scan & it appears quite different! Lol so ur prob having a boy with the way this thread is goin hahaha!! 

Smiley - Wen have u said u want to leave for maternity leave? The HR manager in my work must have forgotten im pregnant cos shes done NO risk assessments or sat me down to tell me or OH wot were entitled to! Its ridiculous! I have the last week of our financial year off as hols, so im gonna try take 3 weeks off at the start of the new financial year as hols and then start maternity leave! I would be due back the middle of january and then id still have 3 weeks hol to take between then and the end of march!

Thats my plans but wel see if it happens lol! Wots everyone elses plans? 

Im working today, start at half 2 so i might go in and see wots happening! Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

BALLS! I just wrote out a reply and then it got lost - FML. 

So i'm taking holiday from 12th march to 13th April, and i'll start maternity leave on 16th April! So last day will be 9th March - woohoo!!!! We don't have a HR department, so there's no-one I can check this with. And I do all the payroll stuff, so there no payroll department to speak to either :dohh: my boss will just send it out to a law firm to check I imagine!

I then do not plan on returning to work until 2013!!! x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

TrAy - lovely pics :) what a cutie! So nice to have another one to look forward to as well. Im going to say :pink: coz I want my DD to have a girl buddy :haha:

Smiley - Sounds like a nice amount of time off, maybe they wont argue if they dont have anyone to ask? I know that my HR dep have said that I can take my holiday before hand as long as my boss agreed - tbh they have to pay me for it anyway so they may as well :) I am taking 4 weeks holiday from the 2nd March and officially starting my Mat leave on the 30th March (so just 1 day before EDD). However Im also thinking I may ask to take the rest of my holiday (2 weeks) before that so leaving mid Feb, but im not sure my boss will like that at all :( Im also handing my MATB form in today....eeeeek!

I picked up the nursery stuff and its in great nick,...so excited, its so cute! I havent had any more bad pains so it was prob wind :haha:

How are we all?


----------



## TrAyBaby

ok this gender thing is on my mind ALL the time now. OH thinks girl too but im back and forth between the two. I keep reading about skull and nub theories to try to educate myself. At our scan on saturday my OH filmed it. Im gonna post it here cause in the first 20 seconds or so when bubba starts moving i think i see the nub, either that or its the cord. I think in the video if it is a nub it looks like a girl nub. What do you guys think?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1I8wbCuWms


----------



## smiley330

Hi Tray! Yep, I can see a VERY girly nub almost the whole way through that recording! (What a great idea to record it!!) I know i've sounded confident before, but if you come back and tell us you're having a boy I will eat my hat!!!! :D

Certain - Hooray for the nursery stuff!! It's all coming together now :D

x x x


----------



## kbkb

:hi: girls!!

Traybaby- how exciting !! I'll join the others in saying its a :pink: bump but our track record really has been super lousy!! Sounds like you got some lovely family time right after, that is really wonderful :cloud9:

Certain/Steph- wow,you handing in maternity forms already!!!! super organized of you. I'm being asked by my boss when I want to go, and I'm like 'ummm, maybe feb 1...not sure"i wanna work till the last day for sure, I dont think I could sit @ home n wait, I'd kill somebody :haha:
I hope I can (physically that is)

Smiley- OOh, are they cribbing that you'll be away? tell them to stuff it :grr: and not raise a :hissy: anyway, you shouldnt feel guilty at all. How lovely that you can be off for a year,I hugely envy you UK girls...


But i'll be off two weeks from Monday to settle in after we move and take a babymoon with DH!!!! :dance: :yipee: soooo look forward to it!


----------



## kbkb

Happy Mango day, smiley!!!
Happy Cantaloupe day, steph- FABULOUS you have crossed 20 weeks :dance: :yipee: :wohoo:
Happy squash day to me!! finally the purple monstrous aubergine is gone...


----------



## smiley330

Eeek - Thanks kbkb! 19 weeks!!! WOWEEE!!

Hooray for now being an aubergine any more :happydance: A babymoon and time off sounds amazing, are you doing anything nice or just enjoying your new house?? I am very jealous!! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Oooh I love Wednesdays!!

Happy Squash day kbkb!! U only have 5 fruits left! Eeeek!
Happy Mango day smiley!!
And Im gonna wish myself a happy cantaloupe day hahaha! 20 weeks! Half way there! Woo hoo!

So kbkb, how long do u get off once baby is here? Ur wee babymoon sounds like a lovely idea! Aw Im so excited for uz moving into ur new wee family home :happydance::happydance: xxxx


----------



## kbkb

Hey Smiley!!! i'm going to spend a week to settle in, set up and enjoy the new place...then We're going away to a friend's beach place :cloud9: for a week....I am so frazzled with the move right now, I just want my vaca!!!!
How's your day, mango girl?


Steph- yayyyyy for half way-We get 4 months off, i am hoping i can stretch it to 6...but I dont have confirmation of that yet


----------



## steph1505

Aw hopefully they let u stretch it to as long as possible! Fingers crossed!!

Im currently looking into booking a 4d scan for baby! We had one when we were pregnant with Brandon and it was amaaaazing! But they r quite expensive....oh I dont know what to do lol! Might see if we get any money for xmas and we could put it towards that! LoL! xxxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning fruity ladies so exciting your all moving on up :)

Kbkb -so pleased to hear you are getting away for a bit, beach house sounds lovely. Me and DH are going for a babymoon the last weekend of Jan, but just to centre parks :haha: wow 29 weeks, so exciting!

Steph - me and DH have decided against a 3d scan but if you had one before it would be nice to have one for this LO :) 

AFM - Im so excited, think we may have just been able to get the crib I wanted from Mothercare for £30...eeek I love a bargain, esp with all the moving costs :( Im starting to find myself getting tired quicker again now :( but I think it may have something to do with the fact that DD likes to move LOADS around 3am!! It even woke DH up last night (she kicked him in the back :haha:) oh well, nice quietish weekend coming up....hurry up :)


----------



## kbkb

4D scan would be marvellous!! You can see the face and features etc quite clearly right? I want one too!!!! Maybe i will set one up just for fun!


----------



## steph1505

Morning Certain :wave:

OMG what a bargain!! How the heck did u manage that one? Haha we are all such bargain hunters!! 

That is so cute that DD kicked DH in the back! Haha! Nice to see shes sharing her kicks between uz haha!! I havent reached a stage yet where Ive had more energy! I remember it when I was pregnant with Brandon, but I wonder if I dont feel it this time because I have Brandon to run after if you know what I mean? Just make sure ur getting plenty of rest :D

Yeah Im thinking if I had one for Brandon, I really should have one for this wee baby! My wee brother is always saying that the first baby gets loads and the second doesnt...I guess he feels hes missed out on something lol! So I dont wanna do that with this baby!


Yeah kbkb, the 4d scans are amazing!! I'll attach some pics of Brandons! It was amazing sitting there with my family ( we got to take 6 people with us) and they all said he was his daddy double! Just amazing!! :D xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







BABY CAIRA_3.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 0









BABY CAIRA_12.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 0









BABY CAIRA_10.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kbkb

Awww, that's so cute!!!! :hugs: he has such a peaceful content look about him!!

Certain- You go girl, what a good deal!!!!!


----------



## CertainTurton

Awww steph, you are testing me....I really want one now, they are soooo cute!! But I am having so many normal scans I feel bad having a 4d one - maybe I could have it as my xmas pressie!?! :haha: 

Lol yeah I am lucky - good old Gumtree :) Although DH is telling me to stop looking for a while coz all the stuff we get we will have to move....so sensible! *sigh*


----------



## steph1505

Ugh men and their sensibleness (is that a word??) Haha! Aw uv really gotta love Gumtree! Its my new favourite past time haha!! Im currently gutting out the house! Having a major clear out! I keep thinking to myself "hhhmmm...would anyone buy that??" haha!! I was looking to do a carboot sale before xmas but all the ones around my area have stopped for the year :(

Im thinking I might ask for a 4d scan for xmas instead of my yummy mummy bag! Haha!! xxxxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

wow girlies congrats on moving-up-a-fruit-day. I have my NT scan in 3 hours............nervous :wacko: i might be moving a fruit sooner than i think too. By my LMP im 12+2 today but at my private scan last saturday i was measuring 12+2 that day which makes me 12+6 today. Im waiting to see what my actual measurements are today before i attempt to move my ticker.

Hope you all have a good day. Oh and now i want a babymoon too xxx


----------



## steph1505

Hey Tray :wave:

Eeeek! Another scan! Wot an exciting week for u!! Oooh let us know if they move you up! Smiley was moved up a good few days at her 12 week scan! And my OHs cousin was moved up over a week! How exciting for u!

LoL a babymoon would be great wouldnt it?

Smiley - you must have your 20 week scan coming up? Yes? xxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ah Steph - pics are amazing!! We didn't have one for DS - my OH wouldn't let me. He said it was a waste of money for something we were going to get to see soon anyway....i'm in 2 minds whether to get one or not. I would love to, I think it would be great - but then... I want my yummy mummy bag more - haha!! Maybe the MIL will want to get one so she can come... she offered to pay for one last time, but OH still said no. (BOOOO!!) He said we could use that money for other, more needed things. Ugh, being sensible is annoying. 

Yep got my 20 week scan next Saturday - cannot wait!!!! I keep forgetting about it, I can't wait to see him again. Really looking forward to seeing how much he's grown - Eeeekk! 

I've got a wedding this Sat, and I am still needing something to wear - ARGHHH!!! I did buy DS some really cute suit trousers and a shirt and tie though, so excited about putting him in this! :happydance:

Certain - You are doing so well on the bargain finding!!! I love Gumtree as well, sometimes it's full of crap - but if you're patient you get some good bits!

Tray - Oooh can't wait to see pics of your bub again!! Yeh, they might move you on a few days then if they dated you differently at the other one. That's always exciting! 

kbkb - beach place??? Even more jealous now!!! Ah, that will be so lovely for you. I bet you just can't wait to get away now! 

x x x x


----------



## smiley330

If anyone was going to order a yummy mummy bag there is code that gives £10 off - just enter VIP21 at checkout. Not sure how long it lasts for, but I just tried it and it works. . . .That's definitely my 4d scan out the window though :dohh: x


----------



## steph1505

Oooooh!!! Aw thats me wanting a yummy mummy bag again!!! OH says he feels bad getting me a changing bag for christmas but im like "its sooooo much more than a changing bag" hahaha!!! 

Aww i bet ur DS looks super cute!! Where r u thinking of getting something from to wear? 

Aah thats so cool ur scan is next week! Im so jealous haha!! Cant wait to see the pics of him again!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

It IS soooo much more than a changing bag!! My changing bag was my whole life with DS, I didn't carry a handbag about - just this. So for the amount of use you get out of it - totally worth it... (Is it justified yet???)

I don't know!! I was hoping to just order something online and it magically look great. but I can't find anything (I've looked on Topshop, ASOS, DP's, Next, Newlook) Really stressing me out. How inconvenient to have a wedding when I am pregnant!

x x x x


----------



## TrAyBaby

ok girlies so i had my scan today and have been moved up 3 days im now 12+5, need to figure out how to change my tickers. However bubba was being a bit stubborn. S/he was asleep with its legs crossed in a budda position the whole time so the scanner lady couldnt get an NT measurement. I was sent for a walk to try to wake bubba or move bubba but it was a no go. Bubba was still asleep. So no NT measurements at all. I have to get bloods done in 2 weeks at my midwife to do the risk percentage thing that way.

Still here is another picture, i think i see a girlie nub again in this one.
 



Attached Files:







12+5.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 1


----------



## smiley330

Yep, girlie girlie girlie :D Are you hoping for one or the other?

Ah, your bubba was just too comfy to move! Have they not said that they'll get you back in for a rescan of the NT measurements?? 

And yay to being moved up a couple days, haha - it's only a couple days but feels like a nice jump! :D x


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi,

TrAy- aww cute, she just wanted to nap :) lovely pic though. Im sure your results will be fine :) would be nice if they gave you another scan though.

Smiley - have you had any luck with shopping? I think jojo might have some nice stuff? i need to start thinking about a dress too, only 2 weeks until our work xmas party (very posh thing) - sigh!

How are you all? hope kbkb is enjoying lounging in the beach house :) 

Im feeling quite emotional today :( actually cried this morn which is very unlike me. think the whole house thing is just getting to me. They are pushing to get us completed before xmas (think it looks good for them) but its so quick and were not even sure the deposit will be cleared by then! :( stressful :(


----------



## smiley330

Hi Certain :hugs: Ah, I hate that feeling - when things are moving just that bit too fast. I'm sure everything will be fine though, but don't stress about it. If you can get it sorted before crimbo - great! but if you can't, then they'll jsut have to wait!

I have had minus luck with the shopping. I ordered a dress from DP's yesterday, so waiting for that to arrive today. It's not a maternity one though, i've just gone for a style that should hopefully accommodate my bump. I do have a backup dress at home, again - not a maternity dress but it will do the job if I need it to. 

x x x


----------



## TrAyBaby

certain i wouldn't let yourself get too stressed, if it happens before christmas then great, if not then they will just have to wait. Simple as that. However this is prob one of those things that is easier said than done.

Bit pee'ved this morning as they never even mentioned or offered another scan to do the NT measurements. They just said that my midwife would do a blood test to do the risk factor that way and that i should book that appointment for 2 weeks time. Should i be worried now???

As for the gender thing OH really wants a girl. Im still on the fence, i will be happy with either but i think if i was truly honest i would be really happy with a girl too.


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning Girls,

How are we all?

TrAy - I must admit Im a bit surpised they didnt offer you another one, but maybe its coz your low risk in other ways? Im sure you could request one if you wanted to. Aww, would be nice to have another :pink: on the team :) 

So I have just had a meeting with my boss and she has agreed I can take all my holiday before my MAT leave, so my last day at work is the 18th Feb....sooooo excited!! little concerned I may get bored but im sure I will find some other bump mothers near us when we move.


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning! 

FRIIIDDDAAAAAYYY :happydance:

Tray - Yeh, i'm quite surprised they haven't offered you another scan. I thought the bloods were only accurate with the measurement? Maybe give them a call and see? But like Certain says - maybe as you're low risk they wont. I know it is different depending on which hospital you're at. The nurse taking my bloods at my 12 week scan said that some NHS hospitals don't offer the NT testing at all so I don't know? 

Certain - Yay! that's what i'm doing, taking all my holiday off before maternity leave. How long are you having off / when are you going back? Nooo you wont get bored, just spend the time relaxing, seeing people and setting up ready for your baby girl!! I loved having a bit of time off before DS came - and I will thoroughly enjoy it this time :D

x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Steph - You've been quiet past couple days, everything ok!? x


----------



## steph1505

Hey everyone!

Sorry Ive not been on the past few days, Smiley...thanks for noticing haha! We had my grannys funeral yesterday so have spent the past few days with family! Its been a pretty rough few days, sorry! :flower: Didnt wanna come on and bum uz all out lol!

Tray - Ur scan video is lovely and I would def stick with my pink guess! But, like the others are saying, I would be asking for another scan to try get the measurements! Im suprised they didnt book you in for one! But I have also heard of hospitals that dont do a scan until 20 weeks so maybe the hospital u are at are different! :shrug:

Certain - Sorry to hear uv been so emotional! They say the 3 most stressful things you can do in life is move house, get married and have a baby! And ur doing 2 at the same time so its no wonder ur feeling it! Just try make things go at ur own pace! The house will still be there after xmas so dont rush ureselves to fit in with the builders timetable!

And thats fab that you are gonna get to stop on feb 18th! Thats not long at all! Once Xmas is done, ul only have like 6 weeks to go! Im gonna try get all my stuff sorted this week in work so that I can cross that off my list!

Smiley & kbkb - Hows u ladies doing? Hows bumps getting on? 

Smiely - Did ur dress arrive? How did it go? I have a wedding next month...29th of Decemeber!! 

AFM - Well...ive not been much company recently! My mood swings are up and down! I am just sooo fed up with life if yous know what I mean? Work is really getting me down and all I wanna do is phone in sick 2moro! Im meant to start at 6am and just really cant be bothered! 
And my SIL is being an absolute bitch recently! She is normally 'difficult' to be around, but the past week has been outrageous! Her and her OH have a boy 3 weeks youger than Brandon but they both live off benefits when they r more than capable of getting a job! They bring in more than me and OH combined and have less outgoings...and yet constantly moan to us that they are skint! They just bought a new tv for their bedroom...I dont class that as being skint! And yet they will sit and say they cant afford Xmas! They bring in just under £3000 a month on benefits! Lol im totally having a rant now but im just so sick of her! And she isnt happy because we didnt take up her suggestion of Reece for a name! Aaaah! But of course, for keeping the peace sake...I need to keep my mouth shut! Its just driving me up the wall!

Oh my god...Im so sorry! I didnt mean to ramble on but I had to get it off my chest! I could write forever about how much she is annoying me! Aaaahh!!!

Anyway...hope uz are all okay!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Aww Steph :hugs: you can still come here - up or down mood, that's what we're here for! Hope your granny's funeral went well (as well as funerals can be!) 

Oh hun, I could rant allllll day about this!! People like that really annoy me. 1) there's the issue I have with people being on benefits if they don't need to be. (through laze) I think we have a great benefits system in place, but for those that need it!! and 2) do NOT moan if you are getting all your money for nothing. You're outgoing's are less than mine and you're incoming's are greater! I have no patience to listen to people moaning about how "little" or "skint" they are when I know that the majority of people have much less and work harder for it. 

Ugh! Luckily I don't know many people in this situation.. at least, none that I have to be around and tolerate. I can imagine it's difficult to bite your tongue!! I don't think I could!! 

ANYWAY.... Yes, my dress did arrive :D I managed to order one, but it only came today and i'm not sure what I think about it... I will have to judge it again in the morning when my hair / makeup is done. Not really got many options though!! :dohh: x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aw smiley! Totally on the same wave length! I honestly dont know how her and OH are related! They r totally different! She is unreal! She always goes on about how she doesnt understand how mothers can leave their children to go out to work...aaaah! Im like "well i need to cos otherwise my son wont eat!!!" We take turns at buying nappies for OH's mums house cos we r over there a lot cos she watches Brandon...SIL had bought nappies this time round and then txt OH sayin "we had to take nappies back from mums becos we are so skint so ul need to take some over" it took all my strength to not txt her tellin her where she can shove her nappies! We r planning on potty training Brandon in a few weeks as i have a week off so she'll be screwed then wen its only her son who needs nappies! 

I agree our benefits system is fab for those who need it...but she claims incapacity benefit becos she is "depressed"! Shes not! No way! Shes just a pain in the arse! Aaah i need to calm down!

Thats good ur dress arrived! They always look MUCH better when u have ur hair and make up done! Im sure ul look lovely! 

Im thinking abt headin to my bed as i need to be up at 4.30am haha! Im such a party animal
A xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Smiley - have u ordered ur changing bag yet? If u go on mummy and little me website and sign up...u get 15% off them! Its only valid til 28th November tho! They have the one u want :D xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

smiley330 said:


> If anyone was going to order a yummy mummy bag there is code that gives £10 off - just enter VIP21 at checkout. Not sure how long it lasts for, but I just tried it and it works. . . .That's definitely my 4d scan out the window though :dohh: x

Is that on the pink lining website? Or the john lewis one?? I clearly never went to bed haha! xxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Busy weekends girls? :)

Steph - :hugs: for your grannys funeral. Sounds like a your SIL is a right pain to me! I agree with you guys about benefits, great for people who need them but really bugs me when people take advantage! 

Smiley - At the moment im planning on taking 9 months off (4.5 months full pay and 4.5 SMP), so that will start from 30th March. If I want I can take another 3 months unpaid but we will have to see how money is nearer the time. Im hoping to only go back for 3 months then leave as I dont like my job. How long will you have off?

kbkb - hope the house move is going well - let me know any tips :)

Thanks for the boost ladies, sort of starting to feel better, although still seem more emotional than normal. Just want to have def timeline for the house move - dont like uncertainty like this. Had a really exhausting day shopping yesterday and we collected the crib :) however I do now have all my xmas pressies!! yey! Nice quiet (if not lazy due to housework) day today - still in PJs...:haha:

Hope you have all had lovely weekends!


----------



## steph1505

Hiya certain :wave:

Have u had a nice weekend? Huuuuuge well done on getting in all your xmas prezzies!! Im getting the rest of mine next week! Aww thats lovely uz have the crib now too! Eek how exciting!!

I wouldnt worry too much about being more emotional than normal! Im an emotional wreck quite a lot of the time! Im either really high or really low! I guess its just part of the pregnancy thing lol! Just make sure you get lots of cuddles from ur DH when ur feeling down...and chocolate too haha!! 

Your mat leave sounds really good! I get 13 weeks at 90% of my usual wage and then the rest is SMP! I too can take 3 months unpaid but that depends on the financial situation we are in at that point! OH kind of has a new job on the horizon but wont know for definite til the New Year! But I still have plenty of time to decide what I want! But Im def taking the 9 months off! 

Kbkb - How the heck has the moving went? I hope ur sitting enjoying a nice wee night in your new home! Aaaw!

AFM - Well...Im a gumtree addict! Hehe! OH and I sat for a few hours tonight taking pictures of things and putting them up! And one guy is coming to collect tomorro afternoon! Woooo! Its only making us £5 but thats a fiver in the baby fund that wasnt there yesterday! Eeek i love it! Im working at 7am tomorro morning so I really should get to my bed but Im all hyped up and excited trying to think of what else we can sell haha!! Im ridiculous haha!!

xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning!!

Steph - I didn't see your responses the other night!!! Haha, you definitely did not go to bed did you. I can't believe you have to get up so early - what a pain! But yes, I did order my changing bag and that code was for the actual website. :D

Certain - Glad you are feeling better! Being pregnant is such an emotional rollercoaster isn't it... sometimes I know i'm being more emotional or irrational and I still can't stop myself!! That's nice you get some months with your wage topped up!! 

I am planning on taking the full year. But all only at SMP, so the last 3 months of that will be unpaid... Not quite sure how i'm going to manage this. But I have been really saving to try and make it possible. I just don't want to come back any earlier than I have to!!! I hate the people I work for!

Haha, Steph - Gumtree is so addictive isn't it!! There is a group on Facebook that is similar to Gumtree and it's just for the very local area that I live in and it's amazing . . .there is a lot of crap being sold, but I always keep an eye on it and have grabbed a few bargains! 

Ok, girls - can you stop being so organised please??? I have not bought one single christmas present. I don't know what i'm getting!! I am so bad at present buying!! Can you all please tell me what I should get for:

Dad - 
Step mum - 
2 little brothers (5 and 6 years old) - 
My OH - 
My SIL - 
MIL / FIL - 

Ok, think they're the only ones I have problems with!! 

Oh, and my boobs are starting to leak :dohh: which prompted a crazy dream about an electric breast pump which I was using now and storing up lots of milk.... just to be prepared! Oh dear! 

x x x x x


----------



## TrAyBaby

WHAT!!????!!! Your boobs are leaking at 19 weeks!!!!! :saywhat: Ok i need to start reading more baby & expecting books. I didn't realise they could leak that early


----------



## smiley330

TrAyBaby said:


> WHAT!!????!!! Your boobs are leaking at 19 weeks!!!!! :saywhat: Ok i need to start reading more baby & expecting books. I didn't realise they could leak that early

Haha yep!! Oh the joys!! I'm sure they didn't first time round, but they most def are now. Not like a huge amount, nothing that needs watching or a pad putting in my bra or anything - but it is weird! x


----------



## TrAyBaby

awesome, another wonderful body anomaly to look forward too. However speaking of boobs my nipples are supper itchy today. Staying in my sleeping bra, can't face changing to another one......ouchies


----------



## smiley330

I have just found a pram I want on Gumtree... STEPH, THIS IS YOUR DOING!!! 

If I want it, I have to sell the one I have though. Hmmmm.... can I be arsed?? I do reeeaallllyyy want a new one! :D x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi,

:happydance: :happydance: we have just been told we have had our mortgage approved!!! soooo excited! :) sparkling shloer for me tonight.... (wish it was champers!)

Oooo smiley, mine are also leaking sometimes, mainly at night - very strange! I will have a think on your pressie list :p but I always find www.iwantoneofthose.com and firebox a useful place :) 

TrAy - isnt it awful when they ar eitchy?! I find it so hard when im a work and need to have a little scratch :haha:


----------



## steph1505

smiley330 said:


> I have just found a pram I want on Gumtree... STEPH, THIS IS YOUR DOING!!!
> 
> If I want it, I have to sell the one I have though. Hmmmm.... can I be arsed?? I do reeeaallllyyy want a new one! :D x x x


Hahahaha! Sorrrreeeeeeeeee:blush::blush: But wooooo! Of course u can be bothered selling the one u have! It means u get a new pram!! Wooo! Wot pram is it u want?? Well...since 11pm last nite, weve made £25 through Gumtree! I know its not a huge amount, but thats better than crap sitting in my cupboard! Woooo!

LoL r u talking about Facebay? I have it too!! It really is a lot of crap that gets sold lol! 

And OH has said he will (against his will) get my changing bag for xmas!! :happydance::happydance: So we will use that code! Now i just need to decided what one I want...:wacko:

And OMG!! Cant believe ur nippled are leaking!! Mine didnt leak at all last time and they havent yet this time! Fingers crossed they dont! 

Certain - :happydance::happydance:Yaaaaay on the mortgage being approved! Thats fab!! Such a relief! Now uz can properly think about moving in! Yaaaay!

Tray - LoL i remember being in work one day and literally wanting to scratch my nipples till they fell off! Do u wanna know my cure? Lettuce!! Put it in the fridge for a few hours then stick some leaves in ur bra! Its great!!!!:thumbup:

xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Oh yeah Smiley...forgot u asked for advice on xmas pressies!

Have u tried Firebox? I love that website!

Ive got my dad the angry birds board game cos he loves the app haha!
My MIL we are getting some sort of zumba dvd boxset thing lol from Boots!
I dont have a clue about ur wee brothers...its been a long time since I had to buy for 6 year olds! xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Certain - YAAAYYYY for the mortgage!!! Soo pleased all that is sorted :happydance: 

Thanks for those links, I haven't looked on there but I shall do that now!

Steph - It's the My4 pram from mothercare in green. https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Mychoice-Pram-Pushchair-Chassis/dp/B001NLZ0NW I think that's the link? You have to buy the chassis and the seat separately if buying it new, but this girl is selling it all for £100. I really like the look of it - she says she barely used it and it comes with all the extra bits etc. . . . Ooooh I do want it!!

Yay to your OH buying your changing bag!!! :happydance: Haha i've just got home and mine has arrived... it's SOOO pretty!!! 

x x x x


----------



## TrAyBaby

YAY certain wooooohoooo on your mortage approval

And um lettuce???????? Anything is worth a try, im on fire today. Except no lettuce in the house. If they are still ths itchy tomorrow i'll get some when im out. And now i keep checking inside my top like every half hour to make sure they're not leaking :dohh:


----------



## steph1505

Oooh smiley!!! R u just in love with ur bag?? How exciting!! I cant wait for xmas morning now! There are a few that i really like so i mite get OH to just pick a wee suprise!

That is an absolute bargain on gumtree!! And the pram is sooo nice...its not too different from the one we have! Ooooh! I love it! Is it in black? Or one of the colours? Lol wots ur OH saying to uz gettin a new.pram?

Tray - honestly try the lettuce trick! It was a midwife who told me about if and i honestly could have kissed her at my following appointment! It really does take the burn away! Lol ur nips will start leaking wen u least expext it! After id had brandon...everytime i came out the shower they were like wee water pistols shooting milk all over the house hahaha!! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yep, I am sooooo in love with my bag :haha: Can't wait to start using it - haha!!
Yeh, they are all lovely so it will be nice for you to have to surprise as to which one your OH picks!

The pram is a bargain isn't it, she said it's got all the liners, foot muff, rain cover, parasol etc... So i'm going to go and have a look / get it tomorrow evening! It's the green one with the pattern on the inside!

OH said it's fine to get a new one, as long as I do all that work!! Ie, sell the old one and sort out getting this one....which i would've done anyway. He just thinks it's a lot of hassle when we dont need a new one, so long as he doesn't have to do anything then he's happy.

Oooh that is a good tip with the lettuce leaves. I shall remember that if my nips give me grief! I'd heard of cabbage leaves but I think that's for when your milk comes in and they are sore?! Haha, yeh - I remember milk just coming from everywhere - for some reason I just wasn't expecting that, so it came as such a shock!! At least this time I am more prepared for milk explosions!

Eeeek, got my scan on Sat morning - Can't wait! :happydance:

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Oooooh Smiley!! Not long til Saturday! How exciting!! Getting to see ur wee baby boy again! I need to wait til 1st of March :brat:!!

That pram is green is sooooo nice! Eek! I hope its in a great condition and u can get it!!:happydance: LoL im such a spend-a-holic!! 

Haha! Yeah I remember it being such a shock when my milk was shooting everywhere! I still remember OH's face when he came into the bedroom and there I was spraying all over him hahahaha!! 

AFM - I have had theeee longest day ever at work! It totally dragged in! And my feet are absolute agony these days because I need to be on them all day at work! Its really starting to take its toll! LoL just having a wee moan! But I came home this evening and walked in on Brandon 'rocking' his Bob the Builder teddy saying "aaaw baby bob" :cloud9: How cute is that?? I really hope thats a sign of things to come!! LoL!

Is anyone else having MAJOR nosebleeds? Im getting so sick of them!! xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

OMG!! That bag u got is no longer on the pink lining website!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> OMG!! That bag u got is no longer on the pink lining website!!!! xxxxxx

That's strange!! They do have the same pattern in the yummy mummy one, just not the mama et bebe one!? Maybe it'll come back?

Ah Steph, your Brandon sounds so cute! Does he know he's getting a brother now? Is he excited? 

Hmm I haven't had any nosebleeds actually (*touch wood*) I bet they are a real pain though!!! x x x


----------



## steph1505

LoL no he really isnt getting that theres a gonna be a baby! He comes and gives my tummy a kiss but when I ask him if he is excited about the baby coming he says "No baby...SANTAAAAAA!!" LoL so maybe I need to wait til after xmas haha! How about ur DS, does he know? Its a difficult thing for their wee minds to understand!

And HAPPY 20 WEEKS SMILEY!!!! Wooooooooo!! Ur a cantaloupe!!! :happydance::happydance: 

And Im a banana!! 

xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hahaha! Well you can't blame him can you, Santa is very exciting!!!! Yeh, maybe wait till Jan then try again :D 

Ummm he is and he isn't! He pats my tummy and says baby, but then the other day we were all at OH's family's saying mummy having a baby etc - then he said "grandad baby" and patted FIL's tummy :haha: 

Eeeek thank you!! Can't believe i'm 20 weeks!!! CANTALOUPE WEEK!! Happy banana week to you as well :happydance::happydance:

x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning,

Happy Cantaloupe smiley, happy banana day Steph :) so exciting!

Im loving all our bargain hunting girls, go us! :) So pleased you got the pram smiley, we really should start thinking about that sometime. 

Steph - sorry you are so tired after work, put your feet up :) Your nosebleeds sound nasty, I havent had any actual nose bleeds but its bloody when i blow (TMI sorry) so it may well happen, FX they clear up for you soon! aww Brandon is so cute! I love SANTA too!! :xmas6: Im am so so so excited about my advent calender tomorrow - DH has bought me a thorntons one! :) 

So I had a horrid day yesterday :( I was :cry: all day on and off - I had a big run in with my boss who is a :witch:, she even said I was making more mistakes now im preg!! which is not true! and that go me started, then each little thing set me off - not very good. HR have told me I cant take all my holdiay before MAT leave so Im only allowed 8 days now - means I will have to move my paid MAT leave earlier as I really dont think I can cope with working after 36 weeks.... so not a good day...FX today is better!!


----------



## steph1505

Aw Certain :hugs::hugs: Ur boss sounds horrible!! Its awful tho when u start crying...that really is you for the rest of the day :cry:! U poor wee lamb! Tbh, my bosses are leaving me alone but thats because I walk about with my face tripping me and when they come to me with a problem...i may have told them that I really couldnt care if Sainsburys burned to the ground and then walked away :blush: If you can, just try not let it bother you! I dont take on any stresses that I used to, and when its time for me to finish, I finish! 

Thats pretty rubbish ur now having to move your maternity leave forward but you need to do what you feel is best! With Brandon, I had planned on stopping at 38 weeks but when I reached 35 weeks I was knackered so told them I was moving it all forward 2 weeks! Just as well I did, as I actually went into labour on my original date for mat leave! So I would def stop at 36 weeks this time to make sure you get at least a few weeks rest before baby comes! It also lets u organise any last minute things that you havent quite managed yet!

And yeah these nosebleeds are actually doing my head in! I was sitting it the office yesterday and just all of a sudden theres a big drop of blood on the paper in front of me! :dohh: Then its like the river Nile haha! 

Ooooh and advent calendars tomorro! Woooo! Yum yum! Weve all got one each this year...got Brandon a wee milkybar one as Im not a huge fan of him eating chocolate! I finish work at 3 tomorro and OH is off and the decorations are going up 2moro too! I kno its a bit early but Brandon is so excited so I just wanna get Christmas started! Eeeek! 

And Smiley that is so cute what ur DS did!! Patting his grandads tummy! Too cute!! xxxx


----------



## steph1505

Btw...we should actually be the official sponsors of Gumtree :haha::haha: xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Hhhmmm...I just got a reminded on my phone to say I have a midwife appointment at 1.30pm! Oh bad me for forgetting! I was gonna take Brandon to see his health visitor at 2pm anyway so that works out quite well! xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh Certain :hugs: sounds like you have a horrid boss!! I don't understand how they can stop you taking all your hol before you start your maternity leave? (though, fully expecting to hear the same for myself some time soon!) They have to pay you for that holiday, so it shouldnt make any difference to them when you choose to take it??? You should just tag all your holiday onto the end of your maternity leave! Can you do that? Means you can still take the same about of time off, just the end bit will be paid for instead of the start!

Hahaha Steph - Love how much you care for Sainsburys :D I get so caught up in my work sometimes and get so stressed out, I have to take a step back and think "Why on earth do I care????" Soon sorts me out!!

Oooh a midwife appointment? What's that for? I don't see one again till 28 weeks! Hope it's a fun one!

x x x


----------



## smiley330

Oh, i'm not going to see the pram tonight - going tomorrow from work. But she's just told me she might not have the pram liner.... now, i'm thinking, how important can one pram liner be??? I've looked on the mothercare website, and she says it's not essential (although, she would say that!) so I dunno?? 

Hmmm, might have to put this to the 2nd tri forum.... 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Yeah i think we sometimes need to take a wee reality check and look at everything in the big picture! Its easy to get wrapped up in work issues but ive just reached a point where i may have a slight attitude haha! Altho, i do love the place at xmas so im hoping that will start to brighten the place up soon!

We are told to book a midwife appt for 22 weeks...i have clearly not done my calculations right as im only 21 weeks! Oh well! I hope she lets me hear the hb...ive still not heard it! Taking brandon with me so maybe this will help him understand!

Hhhmmm...by liner does she mean the footmuff thing? Im sure u could always buy one to fit if u decide u need one! Ur wee squiggle will be born just coming into summer so it wont be necessary for a while! Yeh id stick it in 2nd tri and see wot people say! Maybe u could ask for a cheeky wee £10 off! Hahaha!! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Well i'm not too sure what it is!! It can't be the footmuff, cuz the lady says she's got that... the only thing I can think of is that it's like a quilted thing that goes round the inside of the pram when it's in carry cot mode. I guess it would just make it nicer, but surely it's not a must?? I can order one from Mothercare if I need to, but i imagine they'll charge the earth! 

Yeh, I might ask for a cheeky tenner off :D

Oh yeah, I hope you get to hear the HB with Brandon!!! I'm sure they wont mind if your a week out, it's just a rough guide for appointments isn't it?! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaah ok....nah i dnt think it will be that important then! She obviously didnt use it or else it would still be in the carrycot! Im sure its nothing that a wee blanket couldnt solve! Yeah id imagine mothercare prob would charge a fortune for a wee bit of fabric lol! At the end of the day, liner or no liner, the pram is still a fab bargain!! Haha im so terrible for encouraging spending!!

Yeah i hope we hear the hb! Yeah i think its just a rough guide lol! Ive to take Brandon for his 2 year check up afterwards...totally forgot to do it in september! Oooops!! Hope he does well...im sure he will tho! Hes a wee genius haha! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Smiley...the liner could be the bit that goes over the carrycot... ?? Do you know what I mean? The bit that sort of seems like a 'lid' on the carrycot...?

I dunno...Just guessing here!:shrug::shrug:

I got on great at the midwife...she let us hear the heartbeat! :cloud9:Sad that OH never got to hear it but he can come next time! Brandon looked soooo confused haha! And Brandon got on great at his check up! She asked if he can say five words clearly as thats what the average 2 year old can say...I was like "he can say LOADS more than five lol" And she had a wee play about with him and said he was a wee star pupil ::amartass: lol! So proud lol!

The midwife said Ive to phone the physio because my back has been so sore! She said that being on my feet all day at work wont be helping and said the physio might give me a back or bump support to help ease pain! And she said that aqaunatal classes have started in my area so i can start going to them next week! Im quite excited about they classes!

xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning!!

Steph - Ahh, that's great you got to hear the heartbeat :D Glad Brandon got on so well as well! 

How is everyone else today? 

Kbkb - Hope you are enjoying your time off! 

I am going to see my new pram after work :happydance: the lady got in touch and said she does have the pram liner, so that is not a prob. Will be nice to find out what it actually is! Eeek looking forwad to getting it :D Though, it will have to live in the shed till baby arrives. BAD LUCK to have a new pram in the house before.... anyone else keeping theirs outside? My nan has drummed that gem into me :dohh:

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning ladies,

Smiley - glad to hear you have got all the bits for the pram...do let us know what it is now! :) soo excited for you. I hadnt heard about not having it in the house, I think we will have to! 

Steph - glad to hear all went well at the mw and with Brandon. the hb is such a lovely sound isnt it :) I havent used my doppler in ages! I was told by the mw 25 week app so looks like were all getting dif appointments, but I think mine may be coz its my 1st :)

So here is my 22+5 week pic..madness how its growing!

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/23weekswlabel.jpg

Think i need to stand up straighter! :haha:


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies :wave:

ITS DECEMBER!! WOOOOO!!

Smiley - thats great she found the liner! Let us know how u get on & if u get it! Eek! We have the pram in our house lol! The way I see it is, if we were re-using Brandons pram, it would be in the house lol! But we didnt keep Brandons pram in the house lol! LoL no ones actually made any comments to me about keeping it in the house! LoL I like to play with it anyway haha!!

Certain - fab bump pic!! Its lovely, its such a proper wee bump! Mine just looks like fat :nope: I think my c-section scar has made it a weird shape...and its quite 'B' shaped cos of the bellybutton lol! I'll attach a pic! How u feeling these days Certain? U still quite emotional? 

AFM - Well...weve just put the christmas tree up:xmas9: Brandon was a great help...NOT :dohh: I can see us regretting putting it up early but ah well! Im all in the festive spirit! Ive had quite a rubbish day...I was meant to start work at 7am and didnt wake up til 7.05!!! Aaaah!! LoL so ive spent the whole day trying to catch up with myself lol!

Kbkb - Hope the babymoon is going fab!! Cant wait to hear from u!! :flower:

p.s please excuse the absolute tip of my room! Were in the middle of a MASSIVE clear out haha!!
xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







1322654224912.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning!!

Certain and Steph - Lovely bumps!!!!! I love seeing all your bumps :D I took one on Weds, so i'll see if I can post it. 

So went to see the pram last night, and although it is lovely (was in fab condition) the Quinny we have is nicer :dohh: So, much to my OH's delight, I didn't buy it!! Although, I was still tempted to buy it and re-sell it - haha, it was such a bargain!

So this means I am back to keeping an eye out for a new one. It's fun keeping an eye out for a bargain :D

Ah i'm jealous you have put your tree up Steph!! we are putting our tree and decorations up next weekend... I hope! Need to get OH on the case of getting a tree, I have to have a real tree (love them) so he has to go find one! (demanding!!) 

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning!

I love December!! :) :santa: so jealous your tree is up already, hoping to do ours next weekend! 

Steph - love the bump! so cute and not odd shaped at all :) argh I hate waking up late, always makes me grumpy for the day!

Smiley - shame the pram wasnt perfect but well done for resisting - I prob would have wussed out of telling her i didnt like it! :blush: 

AFM -bit of a dramatic morning. for the last 3 days ive been feeling very (TMI) wet down below, its been soaking a liner and pants a bit so although ive had no pain or lack of movement I went to the Fetal/mother unit at hosp (I work here so its just over the road). They were worried i may be leaking fluid but they checked me out and all seems ok so thats a relief, I just have to keep an eye on it. madness! However I am feeling much happier in myself now - think its coz its friday!! :haha:


----------



## smiley330

Certain - Glad all is ok! That is handy having that unit close by for you to go over to :D 

x x x


----------



## smiley330

Ok.... after some research (I am at work and not working!) I have decided the pram I absolutely HAVE to have is the mamas and papas sola (in truffle) - I remember seeing this a while ago and loving it, but totally forgot about it. 

I reaallllyyy want it, so my mission between now and Squiggle's due date is to find a bargain and get it in my posession :haha:

Who knows it might come down in price in the sales??? Oh my gosh, girls, OH would be most unimpressed if I bought it new!!! Pahahaha! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!!! 

Certain - so glad everything is ok! Ur always better to get anything checked out!!

Smiley - sorry to hear the pram wasnt perfect but woo hoo that uv decided to get the sola!!! Thats the same pram we picked!! I do have a spare carrycot for it u can have very cheap if u like??? 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

I totally didnt mean that to sound cheeky if it came across that way lol!!! Just if u want it for cheap, u can have mine cheap :)

Lol its really expensive brand new isnt it? Have u seen any on gumtree? Fingers crossed one comes up soon!! I think there may be one on ebay...not quitr sure tho lol!

AFM - ive been shopping all day and am absolutely knackered!! My god! Lol! But on the plus side, xmas shopping is done and dusted! Woo hoo! Just need to wrap it all!

Also got baby some clothes today! My work has 25% sale on clothing and my staff discount is up to 20% so everything is near enough half price!! Woo hoo! 

Ive had a good wee day but glad to put my feet up! Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> Certain - so glad everything is ok! Ur always better to get anything checked out!!
> 
> Smiley - sorry to hear the pram wasnt perfect but woo hoo that uv decided to get the sola!!! Thats the same pram we picked!! I do have a spare carrycot for it u can have very cheap if u like???
> 
> Xxxxxxx


Errrrr what??? Steph, I must have totally missed you saying it was the Sola you got!!! Amazing!! Yes, yes, yes please I'd love the spare carrycot.... not sure how much it would cost to post down to me though??

How on earth have I missed that you got the Sola? Baby brain has a lot to answer for! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hahaha!! Yeaaaahh!! Its the Sola we got :D:D Haha!! We got it in black tho haha!! The carrycot only comes in black...is that ok??

Im not too sure about how much it would cost for postage...I can have a wee check next week :D Its in amazing condition!

Ive attached some piccies :D:D xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111127-WA0001.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG-20111127-WA0003.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 1









IMG-20111127-WA0005.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## smiley330

Haha, i'm such an idiot!! I must have looked at the pram when you said and thought, wow - that's really nice. . . Didn't even register the name of it! :dohh:

Ooooh I love the carrycot! Yeh, I noticed it only comes in black - but that's totally fine. If you don't mind seeing how much it would be to send / if it wont be too much hassle, then i'd love to buy it off you :D Just let me know what £! :happydance:

How comes you have 2 anyway?? 

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hahaha!! Silly billy that u are!! Yeah...i totally fell in love with the Sola the minute I seen it in the shops! I would have preferred it in truffle but I wasnt gonna turn down a bargain just cos of the colour haha!

LoL i got a weeeee bit eager and excited once I decided that was the pram for us and bought the carrycot on ebay for £75! And then once I'd won that auction checked gumtree and found the girl selling the whole lot for £200! Haha! So now I have a spare carrycot! I'll send u down the one that has never been used though :D:D They are both in fab condition anyway!

If only we'd had this discussion I couldve checked the postage today while I was out! I'd imagine it will be about £15 as thats what the girl on ebay charged for postage but I shall double check and let u know! But yaaaay...its yours! I'll PM you just now :D xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

No! Definitely couldn't turn that down - black is always a good choice anyway! 

Thanks hun - you're a star!! :hugs: x x x


----------



## steph1505

LoL u know its not a problem :happydance: Im soooo happy!!

I think Ive had the most exciting ten minutes of my life...

My OH just ordered my changing bag too :happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://www.mummyandlittleme.co.uk/...rey-bows-yummy-mummy-changing-bag-3558-0.html

Aaaaahh! Im in such a good mood now :D:D:D:D:D

xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ahhhh that is such a beautiful bag!! You'll love it when it arrives, it's nicer again in the flesh! Will u have to wait till Christmas to open it? :D

x x x


----------



## steph1505

LoL yeah hes told me that I cant open it til Christmas! I think cos its my main present he doesnt want me feeling that I dont have much to open on Christmas morning! LoL only 23 days to go! But then we still need to wait to April before we can use it!

My OH had wanted to get me Hollister vouchers cos I do love that shop...but I said it would prob depress me cos I cant use them til I lose baby weight...so he can just get me them for my birthday haha!! :winkwink: xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yeh I spose that's fair enough - I'm terrible, I always want my presents early but am thankful on Christmas day if I'm made to wait :D And you've definitely done a good deal of putting off the vouchers! 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

LoL i always want my presents early too! I am sooo impatient! I also always wanna give my presents early lol! 

How u getting on with ur xmas shopping? Are u still struggling with getting some people? xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

And smiley....

In case i dont get a chance to come on 2moro before work...

Have a fab time at ur scan!! Cant wait to see pics of bambino & hear how it all went!! 

Eeeeek! Scaaaaaan!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

EEEEEEEKKK!!! 

Scan was AMAZING!! So, so amazing :cloud9: He was fully laid out, arms stretched out above his head and just taking full advantage of all the space while he can :D Everything was looking normal, all healthy and i'm soooo happy!

We weren't in there for very long, but we managed to get a good view of everything. Apart from his bits!!! :dohh: I could see a bit at the start of the scan, but when the lady went to check between the legs he had them sooo tightly closed you couldn't see a thing! (Not like his brother at all, his legs were wide open the whole time :D) I'm so glad we had the gender scan earlier or we wouldn't have known.

We are still sticking with telling everyone that we don't know for sure. We've said that we saw boy bits but then it couldn't be confirmed - just to keep that little bit of surprise for them. 

I'm just so relieved he's healthy and no probs! He looks JUST like his brother though, their profiles are identical. 

The second pic i've posted is DS1's pic - look how similar they are!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Feeling very very happy :happydance:

x x x x x
 



Attached Files:







Squiggle 20+3 004.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 0









21 (2).jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## steph1505

Aw smiley!! Little jasper (can i say that?) Is just soooooo cute!! And such a similar profile to his big brother! Do u sit and wonder if this baby is gonna be the double of ur DS? I cant imagine what this wee baby is gonna look like cos I just have images of Brandon as a baby! I have another girl from here on my facebook and she recently had her second son and he is literally the SPITTING IMAGE of her first son! 

So glad that everything is all good!! We all knew it would be tho!! 

I seen on ur facebook wot u were saying to people abt the sex...good move!!! Altho, ur techinically not lying lol! I like how everyone is asking if u convinced OH to find out? Haha!! 

I was working til 11pm last nite but I am just absolutely knackered! I definitely think these shifts are slowly killing me! Thankfully Brandon didnt get up til half past 9 this morning but ooooh Im soooo tired! 

Hows everyones weekends going?? xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hi Steph! 

Eeeeek, calling him Jasper is making me smile!! :D We keep referring to him as Squiggle, mainly cuz I don't want to put OH off the name.. but it's lovely thinking of him as Jasper :D

Yeh, I can't imagine another boy looking any different to DS already - it's going to be so exciting seeing what he looks like. I'm sure he'll look exactly the same - haha! 

Ah, I thought that was a good move as well - I technically have not lied at all! Just told them exactly what happened at the 20 week scan.... Just omitting any mention of the 16 week gender scan :haha:

Have you been at work today as well? DS is poorly at the moment, so he's not been sleeping well and wanting to get up early. We have a Gro clock though, so he's always good and waits till at least 7.15 - but when you're used to later it is tough!! how on earth do you get Brandon to sleep in till 9.30??? 

Weekend is going good though apart from the lurgy! Just snuggling up today with DS and watching disney films that my friend kindly brought over for us :D 
x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Awww poor wee lamb being not well! Its rubbish isnt it? Altho, I do love a wee duvet day with some disney films! LoL Brandon is just clearly very much like his mummy and daddy and SERIOUSLY enjoys his sleep! Altho, I think hes having a pretty big growth spurt! He had 3 weetabix for his breakfast this morning...all his meals and then another bowl of weetabix about an hour after his dinner haha! And he slept for 3 hours this afternoon! 

LoL awww I know what u mean...we have 100% decided on Oliver for the name but were not calling him it! Its a wee shame cos weve just been referring to him as 'baby'! We were calling him Jellybean but I feel thats too feminine now for him haha! My MIL has Brandon and her other grandsons name up on the wall in her nursery and she is soooo desperate to go out and buy the letters for Oliver but I just keep saying please wait! LoL u never know, we might have a total last minute change of heart! 

I was off today, thankfully! The place has been so crazy lately...obviously cos its coming up to Christmas! Im just waiting on Brandon to get to bed (hes currently having a total mad hour with all the couch cushions) then Im gonna wrap some presents! Eek! Just wish I could put them under the tree just now but Id imagine they'd be getting unwrapped 2moro by a certain little someone!!

I was thinking today...dont know if its much use to you but I have the attachments for the sola chassis for the carseat? Im not one for putting the car seat on the pram (plus we dont have the right carseat cos were using Brandons old one) so if u want il put them in with the carrycot? For free obv! But just let me know if u want them :D 

xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning,

How are we all? 

Smiley - What FANTASTIC pictures!! so so cute :) must have been lovely seeing him again. I have a utrine doppler scan tomorrow morning (i think thats looking at the placenta) so im hoping to see Eleanor again tomorrow - FX! 

Steph - I can imagine work must be getting manic - do you have xmas music playing? Im starting to get so excited! But were not doing many decs this yr as we will be away for xmas and were moving the day after we get back (MADNESS!!) but i refuse to not have any :haha: Aww yes i can imagine your presents not lasting long....couldnt you maybe put some fake ones under? then again maybe its best not to encourage it :)

Ive had a manic weekend, so feel like I need a holiday now :haha: we went to see War Horse in London on Sat, was amazing!!


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning!

Steph - I would LOVE those carseat adaptor things please :D You are an angel! :kiss: I will pm you my address as well. 

Certain - FX you get to see Eleanor again (Daaaa, have you 100% decided on this for a name?? LOVE it!) 

Well i'm in work today. OH has stayed of work with DS cuz he is still really poorly. I feel so bad, but got lots of meetings this afternoon - though now I wish i'd have just said bugger them. Just had a conversation with my boss about maternity leave etc - he informed me that my main boss (the director) is furious that I am going off to have another baby.. when they've paid for all my study etc. Why did I not record this meeting???

So I can't wait to leave. I wish I could just tell them to stuff the whole job!!!

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!!! :wave:

Certain - Aaaw Eleanor?? Is this the official name?? Eeek! How cute! What a beautiful name! Why do u need to get one of these scans? Im sure they'll let u see ur wee baba again!! What sonographer wouldnt?? I have to get one at 34 weeks to check the location of my placenta incase its attached to c-section scar!

Yeah work is playing xmas songs which i looooove! Mariah Carey - All I Want For Christmas is my ultimate xmas song because it reminds me of social dancing at school and everytime it comes on in work I get all giddy haha! But apart from that, the place is driving me insane! They still havent spoken to me about maternity leave...so I have no clue if I am allowed to leave when I want to! But tough luck...Im going haha!!

Smiley - That is shocking what ur work have said :saywhat: Who the hell cares if they paid for ur training...its not as if ur saying you wont come back after maternity leave (which would be lovely wouldnt it??) Aw everyday Im in I feel like telling them to shove their job where the son dont shine!! But I guess that whole 'needing to pay the mortgage' thing stops me eh? 

How is DS doing 2nite? Is he loaded with the cold? Poor wee lamb! I always like one of us to be off with Brandon if hes not well! Hope he feels a lot better soon :hugs:

Those car seat adaptors are yours :thumbup: I got ur address...forgot I might be needing that :dohh: Havent heard from OH's step dad but I can promise it'll be posted by the end of the week for u! 

AFM - Was at work today and was soooo sore! My bump and back have been soooo sore today! I definitely need to phone the physio and see about getting some sort of back support band or something! I am really looking forward to my aqua natal on wednesday night! I hope it helps! 

Im only in work for 3 hours tomorrow as I have some spare holidays to take...and thats me off til next Tuesday! So my big plan for the week is to potty train Brandon! I am totally dreading doing it, just because its new! I feel like a total expert at parenting in everything else because we have conquered a lot of the hard things...getting him off his bottles, weaning, moving him into a bed etc...but now Im back to the scary feeling of not having a clue what to do! Really hope it goes well

xxxxxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey girlies just popping in to say hi. Im working two jobs right now so my next day off is mon 19th dec!!!!! and trying to get xmas stuff organised in what little spare time i have means very little B&B time :( still on my next day off (2 weeks today) im getting my gender scan eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek

hope everyone is well xx


----------



## steph1505

Hey tray!!

OMG u must be knackered! How the hell do u manage it?? But how fab that its only 2 weeks til ur gender scan! Eeeeeek!! Have u got any wee feelings as to what u think? 

xxxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

i'm swaying more towards girl these days. Ive started feeling little flutters these last few days too which is amazing :)

I am knackered working so much hours but wanted to work as much as i could for as long as i could to save a bit more money, But my doctor has advised to cut back a wee bit. So im quitting my job as a primary school teacher as i only teach on a thursday & friday (primary 2 class, 5/6 year olds). My last school day is fri 23rd dec. It'll be really sad to say goodbye to my kiddies but teaching is a really stressfull & time consuming job. So next year i will just have one job WOWSERS!!!! it'll be strange just having a 40 hour working week.


----------



## smiley330

Thanks Steph :hugs:- honestly no rush, just when you get the chance is fine! Also, I was thinking that depending on what day you send it I might need to give you my work address? 

Yeh DS is still loaded with cold /flu and he's got an eye infection in both eyes now! :dohh: So he's still sad and poorly - I'm at home with him today, and we've already watched Nemo twice! 

I know, I thought my bosses wouldn't get any worse but they just do! As I work in accounts I also saw an invoice yesterday to their solicitors showing that they'd had advice on maternity and flexible working (meaning, they are trying to not have to give me the same deal that I get at the moment) and also that they have revised their maternity policy and had it checked / re-worded. This is so that I don't receive any bonus whilst im on leave. I was able to receive it last time as our bonus were contractual (maternity rights) but it seems they have changed bonus' so they're not and they don't have to pay me any. Not sure what else has been changed in the policy but i'm so angry at them!!!!

Oh well - nothing I can do :shrug:

Steph you should definitely go and see someone about your aches - there are some good support bands that I know have helped people so you need to get one! 

Tray - I can't believe you are working 2 jobs, you must be shattered!!! It will be sad when you leave your teaching job but I think that extra bit of rest will be much needed. And working a regular 40 hour week is hard enough as it is!! Not long till your gender scan though :happydance:

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning!

Wow Try how do you do it!? Im so tired just with one job - you should def take your docs advice and cut back soon. wow flutters...yey! :happydance: its lovely isnt it? 

Smiley - aww sorry hes so poorly, but I have to say, amazing choice of film :) I cant believe your work, thats so so unfair! Grr silly employers, I hope you can still get what you should! Your training should have no bearing at all!

Steph - :hugs: sorry your hurting, you should def see the physio - Im sure they will be able to help you. Is there anyway you can get mini breaks to put your feet up? Its nice you have some time off now - at least you can get the training out the way :) very exciting!

Kbkb - how are you!?!? :hugs:

AFM- so I had my utrine doppler and all is perfect :) shes soo gorgeous! she was sucking her thumb again, :haha: Yes were pretty def on Eleanor now, thinking Juliet for the middle name after my Grandma. 
Im still having huge dramas with my boss, just wish i could leave! She makes me so upset and stressed. :(


----------



## smiley330

Ahh Certain - Eleanor Juliet sounds so beautiful!! So pleased all was fine at that scan and you got to see her again :D 

Why are we having such problems with our bosses on this thread? :nope: I know it's hard, but just focus on the date that you leave and can spend all your time away from work and with your beautiful daughter :cloud9:

I know, training should have nothing to do with it. He is just pissy cuz they will have to spend loads of money paying for this other guy to cover me - so are trying to get away with treating me like crap! He also suggested yesterday that it might be difficult for me to return to my current role as they will have to give the other girl who works with me more responsibility (she is nowhere near as qualified) so they wont be able to take it back off her when I get back...... just trying to scare me I think. I'm making notes of everything anyway, so if something were to happen then i've got a case. 

Ugh!! 

Ok, back to all things happy:

:xmas6::xmas2::xmas3::xmas7::xmas9::xmas10::xmas17:

x x x x x


----------



## Beauty2

Hello ladies! I hope you are all doing well. I know I've been very MIA. I've hadn't had much to say. Still preggo (10 weeks). Still getting morning sickness and now I'm taking prenatal gummies because I could barely keep down the others. 

I hope everyone is gearing up for Christmas!! Chat with you later!!

BTW, very cute baby bumps!!! :winkwink:


----------



## steph1505

Morning ladies!!

Certain - So glad everything went fab at the scan! How cute she was sucking her thumb! And the Eleanor Juliet is absolutely beautiful! I love it! Eeek! What is ur boss doing now to give u hassle?

Smiley - Hows DS doing today? I cant believe everything ur bosses are doing!! Its actually disgusting they would treat you like that!! Why are they being this way? Just to avoid paying more money? Is it a big company you work for? 

Beauty - Hiya!!! Lovely to hear from you!! So glad all is going well with you :hugs:

Tray - Aw I can imagine it will be hard to give up teaching the children but you need to do whats best for you! And woooo to feeling flutters! Its such a lovely feeling :D

AFM - Well, thats me on holiday now :happydance::happydance: Spending the day in with DS to try teach him all abt doing a pee pee in the potty! Haha!! Ive rolled up all my rugs just incase haha! 

I got my flu jag yesterday! My midwife was continually moaning at me to get it! My arm is blooming killing me now haha! But dont really have anything exciting to tell yous lol! xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning Steph!! 

Yaayyy to being off!! GOOD LUCK with the potty training - Some children take to it so easily and quickly - FX your Brandon is one of those :D I keep putting off the idea of potty training... it stresses me out thinking about it haha!

DS is STILL poorly :cry: This is day 6 of fever / bad cough / sore ears / infected eyes / general flu-like - I spoke to the doctor again yesterday cuz I'm getting worried that he's still so ill, but the doctor wasn't concerned at all, just said it's viral and we have to ride it out. I'm alternating calpol and nurofen every 2 hours though to keep his temp down etc... surely that can't be right?? but he said to continue doing that and it will go. 

But we have some serious CABIN FEVER issues today!! 

It's not a big company I work for, but it's certainly not small and has absolutely no money issues - it's just run by sexist men!!! :growlmad:

Beauty - Nice to see you lovely :hugs: Glad all is going well!

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aw poor wee lamb! Hope he feels better really soon! Has the doctor seen him? I would def keep alternating the calpol and nurofen, thats what we had to do when Brandon was really not well! Wots his temperature been like? Does he seem like his usual self or is he miserable? Poor wee lamb! Ud think the doctor would wanna see him cos its been nearly a week!

The potty training is going OK...he really doesnt like the potty, he much prefers the wee comfy seat that goes on the toilet so weve been using that! He keeps going to sit on it but not actually doing anything! And hes had one wee accident but thats ok, he helped me clean it up! LoL! My main issue is that I dont know how often he normally pees cos he just does it in the nappy! And cos Ive done about 40000 pees this morning, Im confused as to how he can only have done one! Haha!! xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> Aw poor wee lamb! Hope he feels better really soon! Has the doctor seen him? I would def keep alternating the calpol and nurofen, thats what we had to do when Brandon was really not well! Wots his temperature been like? Does he seem like his usual self or is he miserable? Poor wee lamb! Ud think the doctor would wanna see him cos its been nearly a week!
> 
> The potty training is going OK...he really doesnt like the potty, he much prefers the wee comfy seat that goes on the toilet so weve been using that! He keeps going to sit on it but not actually doing anything! And hes had one wee accident but thats ok, he helped me clean it up! LoL! My main issue is that I dont know how often he normally pees cos he just does it in the nappy! And cos Ive done about 40000 pees this morning, Im confused as to how he can only have done one! Haha!! xxxxxx

No, everytime I ring the doc he doesn't give us an appointment!! So how he can judge I don't know, it's annoying. But he does seem to be a bit better... just last couple hours he seems a bit perkier. He has been very miserable though, just wanting to have cuddles and not much else. 

Haha, I bet it is hard to judge - I wouldn't have a clue how many times a day DS pees! And bless him for helping you clean it up - haha, you have him v.well trained :D

Ok, so I took a photo this morn being 21 weeks so I can compare to DS1's bump pics - haha. I've been really excited about the comparison, not sure why - will be fun to see though :D

x x x x
 



Attached Files:







S V B - 21 WKS.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## steph1505

Oh my gosh! Happy 21 weeks!! Ur a banana!! That must mean Im now a papaya! Wooo! :D

Aw i would've def thought that the doctor would have wanted to see him! Hopefully hes on the mend now tho! Is he eating okay? Poor wee lamb!

Is the picture on the left u now?? I would def say you are bigger this time...but not by much! Its a totally different shaped bump this time! Eek how exciting! 

I dont have a pic to compare with til 26 weeks :( So still need to wait for my comparison! 
xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yep, left is squiggle bump - I agree im def bigger, i feel much bigger than this pic lets on! I'm generally a lot rounder this time!!

Oooh happy papaya week!! :happydance: oooh i'm looking forward to seeing your comparison as well :D Do you feel like it's different this time?

He's been off his food - not so much to really worry about, but he usually LOVES his food, so that's when you know he really is ill. But he has just eaten some lunch which is better than what he has been doing - FX!

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaw thats good! Hopefully hes gettin better than! Haha Brandons the same, if he doesnt eat his food then theres usually something wrong haha!

I definitely feel bigger this time but I dunno...loads of people say Im not actually that big! I'll take a picture later on and show you! I dont think I have a proper bump...I still think I just look fat! Haha! xxxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Oooooh! OH is just off the phone!

He got an email from the place he had an interview for and they have said they definitely will offer him something but it will need to be in January! :happydance::happydance:

Im so happy!! And so is he!! Yaaaay! OH currently works in Sainsburys too! I got him a job there after he was made redundant...I knew Sainsburys wouldnt go into administration so its a safe job! 

But aaaah I am sooooo happy! There were various positions that the guy said OH could fill, one of which would involve him sometimes having to travel across the UK and be gone for a week or two at a time! OH wasnt too sure about being away but I told him I'll be fine! I have a lot of friends and family who would be able to help if I needed it! My MIL is very good to us and helps out a lot when we need it! And the money would be sooooo much better than what he is on just now!! Eeeek! Im so excited! 

xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ahhh Steph - That is great news!!!!! YAYYY!!! :happydance: I bet you're both well chuffed :D Yeh, it's not ideal maybe having to travel away, but like you said - you've got good friends / family! Eeeek, that's such good news! 

Yes, let me see your bump pic - I very much doubt it looks fat... it didn't the last time u posted a pic!! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Yeah we are soooo happy:cloud9:! It'll be a massive change for us! Its much easier for us to arrange our shifts around each others to minimise hassle for MIL when watching Brandon...but there is no career prospects for him at all! He was asked to go into the management training scheme but its just not for him and I'd hate for him to be more miserable than what he is! Hes an IT guy :comp: lol! 

Ok...heres my bump pic!! I just dont see a nice bump at all!! Its soooo flat looking at the front lol! And it still goes flabby when I sit down! Whats that all about??!! :shrug: Haha!! xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0369.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## smiley330

Ah I love your bump!! You look so neat and little :D

Yeh, it's much more important to find a job that you enjoy if you can! So he'll be working in IT at the new one? x x x


----------



## steph1505

LoL aw thanks!! When I look at my 26 weeks pic with Brandon...I find it hard to believe il be that size in 4 weeks...but u never know! I ended up massive in the end so Im expecting to put a lot on in the third tri lol! We shall see! 

Yeah this is an IT role! Its for Wiseman Dairys, the milk company! OH loooooves milk! We go through so much and he was so excited when he came home from the interview because they have a massive fridge just full of milk that u can help yourself too! Haha!! It actually is his ideal job haha!! xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yeh i'm looking at my bump with DS and in a few weeks time it really takes off!! 

Haha, that's so funny! It was obviously meant to be the place he works :D

Managed to get a doctor's appointment for later today - FINALLY!!! Now watch DS make a miraculous recovery and be absolutely fine when I take him in....then have doctors thinking i'm just a paranoid mum!! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aw thats good uz have got a docs appointment!! LoL yeah thats always what happens tho isnt it? Hopefully they give him something a bit stronger than calpol! When Brandon wasnt well they gave us a much stronger paracetemol which seemed to work wonders! Let us know how u get on!!

Brandon woke up from his nap about half an hour ago and said he needed a pee pee. So i took him to the toilet and he sat there for ten minutes...nothing! I take him off the toilet and he goes on the bathroom floor :dohh:

xxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey girls hope all is going well with your pregnancies. My best friend has just had a baby boy... We had not discussed any names with each other but couldn't believe it when she gave him the same name I was hoping to give mine if I had a boy! I then told her my girls name and it was also exactly the same they were going to give the baby if it had been a girl (she didn't know the sex) Freaky or what? Afm just had dh sa back. Not great news though count ok morality and morphology both low (26% when should be 50% and 10% when it should be 30%). Looks like we are going to have to get referred to fertility clinic so doesn't look like I will be joining you guys anytime soon! We are meeting with doctor on Monday to discuss course of action... So in meantime am going to have to keep stalking you guys every now and then to solve my baby need addiction. Hope that ok?


----------



## CertainTurton

Aww Hoping, good to hear from you. Sorry to hear that the news wasnt great, but hopefully things can start moving soon and it wont be too long before you are here :hugs: Of course you can keep stalking, we love to see you popping in :)

Steph - I am soooo pleased for your and your DH!! Thats great news :happydance: It must be so nice for him to be in a job he will find more fulfilling, and I agree with him about the milk at the mo...anything to help the heartburn :haha: also loving your bump pic, so cute :)

Smiley - i hope DS is feeling better today, poor thing. and if not then the doc had better do something!! FX xx


----------



## steph1505

Hey :wave:

Hows everyone doing?

Hoping -So nice to hear from u!! Sorry that the news from the doctors wasnt what u were hoping for but dont give up hope! Hopefully this will get the ball rolling and very soon u will be sharing your BFP with us! Please pop in and let us know how the heck ur doing!! 

Certain - Thanks :hugs: Hes really happy! Just need to keep our fingers crossed that it doesnt fall through come January! But positive thinking!! :happydance: LoL is ur heartburn bad? Im hoping I get a big bottle of Gaviscon as a stocking filler haha! It only seems to be at night I get heartburn!

Smiley - Hows DS doing? Hope hes feeling better!!

AFM - Well...its been awfully awfully windy here haha! Had 100mph winds! The wall in our back garden has blown down and our wheelie bin is in the next door neighbours garden haha!! OH and I dropped Brandon off with MIL and went and finished our xmas shopping!:xmas12: Thank god its all done now! I was getting annoyed haha! Weve also decided to leave the potty training for now...dont think Brandon is quite ready! He was standing this morning and I could tell he was bursting for a pee but he didnt wanna do it...he kept saying his tummy was sore and begging OH for a nappy! So we decided theres no point in getting him all distressed about it! We'll just do it in the new year once hes ready!


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning!

Steph - I was wondering how you are getting on up there in the winds!! Hope nothing too serious?! Has it calmed down today? Noooooo stop telling me how organised you are with your christmas shopping - I have still not bought one single thing :xmas1: Next week I shall hopefully be getting on it though!

DS is a bit better today thanks, the doctor didn't give us anything when I took him - just confirmed he now has croup, but did warn that it sounds like he could be getting a chest infection - Arghhh!! But (FX) he has woken up a bit better today, so hopefully that is it!

Ahh, if Brandon is not ready for the potty training then that's fair enough. Bless him!!!! You can't really force these things can you, when they're ready - they're ready!

Hoping - :hugs: Sorry the SA didn't come back as well as hoped, but it is not as bad as it could be! and that is good news that the ball is rolling now, so hopefully wont be long now! Yes, always pop in whenever you feel like it - we love hearing from you :xmas4:

I have got my works christmas do tonight - not sure if i'm looking forward to it or not... it will be good, but there are some obvious people i'd rather not spend my evening with!! Ah well, the food will be good :xmas12:

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey!!

Nah nothing too serious to moan about with they winds! They've gone now thankfully! Im just dreading getting together with the neighbours to see about getting the fence and wall fixed! Money money money! And ...our sky is out :cry: LoL! So been sitting on hold for over an hour trying to speak to someone! But in the grand scheme of things, thats not too bad is it? 

Thats such a shame about DS!! I really hope it doesnt turn into a chest infection! Glad hes feeling a bit better today tho! U just been keeping him in and wrapped up? Wee lamb! :hugs:

LoL Smiley i wish i could be as relaxed as u about xmas shopping!! I honestly couldnt cope! All ours are wrapped up haha! Altho, if it was up to OH, everyone would get their presents in the carrier bags they came in haha!

I just got Ross Noble tickets!!! Do any of uz like him as a comedian? I love him! So excited to go see him! I go everytime he comes haha! 

Meant to add...thats good uv got ur work night out! Just dont sit anywhere near the ppl you dont like lol! Is it a proper xmas dinner ur getting? Yum yum!! xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

SMILEY!! Pink Lining have launched their new summer 2012 range! Aaah! Even though I probably would have still picked the same bag...this annoys me haha! Especially as they gave me a 15% off code! Rage!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Gahhh!! I have just looked at the summer range - LOVE THEM ALL! The one called "peppermint at the bottom of the garden" or whatever it is, is the one that I had for DS :D 

I would have still picked the one I went for though, so this pleases me :haha: The 15% off does not please me!

Hahaha, I saw your status about Ross Noble and had NO idea what it was - i'm glad you've said it's a comedian! I have never heard of him, he's good? Maybe i'll do some youtubing! 

Yeh its a proper dinner and band night - we have a seating plan unfortunately, but I have scoped it out and I think we're ok! x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning!

Smiley - ooo nice christmas meal, we have ours next Thursday, its a very posh do at Queens College in Cambridge. Must admit I did have panics about what to wear but think I have it sorted now. We also have a seating plan :( sucks! Glad to hear DS is starting to improve, poor thing, hope it continues to get better. I have a poorly DH at home who is, of course, dying from his cold :dohh: Hope i dont get it now! 

Steph - well done on the xmas shopping - I think were pretty much done too :) just a bit more wrapping to do :xmas10: getting excited now :happydance: Ooo I like him! We went to see Chris Addison (from Thick of It?!) last night, was very funny - I do love live comedy! Have lots of fun!!

AFM - yeah the heartburn does bother me a bit but keep gaviscon close by at all times :) nevermind, she will be worth it im sure. Also cross with my boss as she said I could move my hours 9.30 -5.30 so I can get the later train when I move (not so crowded etc) but now she has changed her mind (AGAIN) so I will have to get the busy train and bus - its so rediculuous, there is no reason at all why it would make any difference to her!! :devil:
So on the plus side it looks like we will be exchanging contracts today!! :happydance: cant believe it! very exciting!!


----------



## steph1505

Hey! 

Aw smiley...i cant even bring myself to look at the bags!! Mine has just arrived and OH is sticking to his word and not letting me see it! Aaaah! I wanna see it! He came out the room saying "its a different colour to what i thot it would be...." Aaaah just let me see it! 

Haha yeah ross noble is a comedian! Hes hilarious! The first time u see him ur kinda like..."eeeh wtf is he talking abt" but i love him now! And certain, i have seen some of chris addison, not a lot, but he looks funy!! Also have FRONT ROW seats to Jimmy Carr but thats not til 2013! This baby will be 1 haha!

Ah certain...how exciting that uz are exchanging contracts today! Eeeek! Im so excited for u!!

Its a bit crap of ur boss to all of a sudden change her mind! Did she give u a reason as to why u need to stay the same hours? Surely...8 hours of work is 8 hours of work if u kno wot i mean? 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha Steph - that would be killing me! just ask for a glimpse of it... maybe just ask to see a little patch and keep the rest covered up:haha:

Wow, front row seats is good going!! That is so strange to think that these babies will be one by then - all of this build up will be a distant memory!

Certain - HOORAY for exchanging contracts!!! What a lovely Friday task that is :D That's so exciting!!! oh, your boss is so mean - has she given a reason for chnaging her mind? (Other than just being a bitch!) Can she even keep changing her mind? Surely if she's agreed that's it. :shrug: So annoying! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hehe! I got to see it! He said he wanted me to check that i liked it cos he thot it looked totally different to the picture (it looks the exact same...if not sooooo much prettier) but im still not allowed to play with it! I wanna open it all up and put stuff in it! Haha! Im such a loser!

Aw i kno it will be so weird, we'll all have had our babies 1st birthdays and il be like 'wooo off to see jimmy carr' haha! 

Hows DS doin? Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ahhh yay!! They are so much nicer in the flesh aren't they :D

He's not too bad thanks, definitely getting better!! His eyes are looking so much better this afternoon now! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaw thats good! Glad to hear it!

My wee nephew and brandon were playin last nite and he fell and split his head open (my nephew, not brandon) so he had to go to a&e and get his head glued! But hes been sick today so they took him to the doctors and they r away back up to a&e! They think he may have fractured his skull! Poor wee lamb! Hes 3 weeks younger brandon! Wee lamb! 

Hes a total wee tornado! Constantly falling over etc but this is the worst hes been! 

Xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Awww Steph thats awful about your nephew, I really hope he is ok! Im sure they will be able to keep a eye on him in the hosp. Im sure he will heal really quickly at that age! :hugs:
Im glad you got to see your bag :) i wish I could see my xmas pressie- i know its a phone as mine died and Im having to use DHs old crappy one :( wish I could have my new one now! 

Its my V DAY!!!! cant believe it!, Ive been waiting for this for ages :) Im still a papaya though...want to move on up...:haha: Here is me and my 23 week bump :) This is what im going to wear to my work party, hope it will be ok!

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo1.jpg


----------



## steph1505

Awww! Certain!! U look loooovely!! Ur bump is beautiful! Eek! 

And HAPPY VDAY!!!! Eeeeeek!!! Its such a big milestone isnt it? So happy for u! Aaawww...nxt week must be my last week of changing fruit every week! Boooo! 
Haha aw i was using a crappy phone for aaaaages until i was due an upgrade! My good one was stolen...that'll teach me for not having any kind of insurance! Haha! Only 15 days til Christmas! Eeeek! I am sooooo excited!

They let my nephew out last nite, they said he is fine! But my SIL says hes really bad! So i dnt kno if this is jst my SIL being dramatic like she always is or if the wee guy is really ill! I wouldve thot the hospital wouldve kept him in if they were concerned! I dunno...il go over and see him today for a bit! Make sure hes ok! 

Wots everyone up to 2day? Smiley, how was ur nite out? Did u have fun?

Im goin to toys r us...i was lookin at Brandons presents last nite and jst feel he needs one more thing! I dunno wot yet tho! It jst doesnt look very much...! And il pick him up some books! Then me and OH had planned on a wee date nite in with a take away and the xfactor, but the winds blew my sky dish & it cant get fixed til 21st of december lol! Aaah! I cant believe im gonna miss the xfactor final! Haha!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Happy V-day Certain :happydance:


----------



## smiley330

HAPPY V DAY CERTAIN!!! Lovely outfit, lovely bump, lovely photo :D 

Ahh Steph - Sorry to hear about your nephew, that's such a shame bless him! Glad he's out and they've given him the ok - Hope he does seem ok when you go see him! You would've thought the docs would keep him in if not, but it is worrying. 

My works do was alright actually, wasn't really expecting much from it - but the food was delicious and the table I was on was probably the best. We just all had a good laugh! OH really enjoyed it, which is always nice as he usually moans about having to go to any of my works do's (knowing what *******s most of them are!) but yeh, it was good! 

I am feeling awful today though, obviously didn't drink any alcohol but feel like I drank a couple bottles of vodka! My throat and ears are killing and i'm SO tired. Going out does not agree with me in any way... I hope i'm not getting DS's illness though?? 

Tonight I shall be curling up on the sofa with my duvet and watching X.factor :happydance: OH is out tonight for one of your friends b.days - i pulled the can't go cuz lack of babysitter card - teehee! My friend said she would come round and just chill with me, but to be honest - I just want to have a bath then laze about on my own... haha, how sad is that!!! 

Oh Steph - Can you watch X.factor on the internet?? If you have Sky then you can watch Sky on your computer!! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey :wave:

Glad ur night out was a success! LoL my OH never used to come with me to work nite outs! Ours is 2moro night, he is going but Im not! LoL my department is having their own night out next Saturday so Im going to that one! I really dont wanna socialise with anyone from work that I dont need to haha! And plus, it gives OH a nite out away from me...he doesnt get them very often lol! 

Sorry u dont feel well :hugs: I felt soooo hungover when I went to my friends leaving do (even tho I hadnt drank) lol maybe its just tiredness or something...or merely being in the same room as alcohol! Haha! Ur wee duvet night sounds fab!!

I checked out watching Sky online but ITV isnt one of the channels...but OH has found an app on his phone that lets me watch it haha! So hes gonna do the ironing while I watch the X Factor on a tiny screen lol! Wild saturday nights all round :haha:

I went to Toys R Us and ending up buying Brandon a Mickey Mouse toy lol! But thats it now...I cannot buy anything else haha! I think im gonna need to go to chirstmas shoppingaholics anonymous haha! Im gonna do a big clearout of all his toys 2nite I think! He has a big bob the builder construction site sitting in my living room that he doesnt even play with anymore...but I cant bare to throw it out because its a total waste! But needs must! Think I'll donate them to a local nursery or something! 

Who do u think is gonna win X Factor?? I think Little Mix! xxxxx
xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

:xmas3:

Haha, I can just picture you trying to watch it on an iphone! Ah well, at least you'll get to see it... it'll be repeated a million times as well so if u do want to watch anyone again you can! Yeh I am rooting for Little Mix... although, not overly blown away by anyone this year :shrug:

Ah the big pre-crimbo toy clear out! Won't u want to keep the good stuff somewhere (loft maybe?) for DS2? Bob the builder construction site sounds amazing!!! 

Hopefully putting up the tree / rest of the crimbo decorations tomorrow :xmas9: Ooh ooh ooh and going to see some real life reindeer!! Although knowing where we live they will probably be dogs with sticks strapped to their heads :xmas12:

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hahaha! Yeah that would be my towns kinda reindeer haha!! That sounds fab tho! Ur wee one will love that! R u getting all christmassy now? Ooooh how is DS with the decorations? Ours are slowly coming down one by one thanks to Brandon haha! Well...not coming down, but moved! Randomly finding baubles in the bathroom sink etc haha!! Were going to see Santa on Monday morning before OH goes to work! 

Hhhmmm...is it terrible that I didnt think of keeping any of the toys for when baby is older?? :dohh: What a terrible mummy I am! Yeah I think I'll put all the best toys in grannys loft! I dont have a loft...:growlmad: so storage is constantly an issue in this house haha!! 

Nah ive not been too excited about anyone this year either! I did like Craig, was gutted when he left! Go Little Mix haha!! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha, the only reason i'm thinking about what toys to keep is cuz I keep getting the "wasteful" speech off OH!! 

Well we haven't got any decorations up yet, so - so far so good with DS! ha! I'm sure he will be pulling the tree and everything else down as soon as it goes up though :dohh:

A friend on facebook has just had her little boy today and posted a pic - he is toooooo cute!!! How is it possible to feel THIS broody whilst actually pregnant?? I can't cope with pics of brand new babies :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

She has chosen the same middle name as Jasper's - i'm just keeping my fingers crossed this other girl who is due any day now does not choose Jasper as a name... that would be most annoying!!! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

LoL awww i know what u mean!! I am ridiculously broody which does sound insane cos we are pregnant haha! I even feel a pang of jealousy when new people announce their pregnancy! What is that all about??

I cant imagine this girl would choose Jasper as a first name...Jasper is very uncommon! Well, up here it is anyway! I dont think Ive heard anyone name their baby Jasper until you! Makes me wonder why though cos it is such a lovely name! It would be such a big coincidence if she does name him Jasper...is she having a boy? Would it make u reconsider ur name choice if she did?

OH's cousin and his wife are due the day after us and found out the other day they are having a boy and she text me to let me know...I asked her if they had thought of any names and she said "we dont want to tell you our name choice incase yous decide to use the same name"!!! I text back saying "well weve chosen our name so even if you do decide on the same name as us, we wont be changing it!!" I was raging haha :grr:!! They live in Leeds anyway, miles away from us so my wee Oliver would never be near their wee Oliver lol! Altho, her dad has recently died so she might put his name (Terrance) in their sons name somewhere. They have a wee boy just now, hes called Alexander :flower:

xxxx


----------



## steph1505

Bloody hell! 

Just read a thread in 3rd trimester where a girl had to be induced at 28 weeks because her baby weighed 10lb 3oz at that stage!! WTF???????? 

xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Well this is the thing, she doesn't even know if she's having a boy or a girl yet (she has one girl already) - but (I only remembered this today!) ages ago we were both commenting on someone elses status suggesting boy names... and she said that if she'd had a boy she wanted to call him Jasper, I was then saying yes I really wanted to name DS Jasper but OH didn't want it...

So to sum up - it's a long shot, but would be just my luck!!! But, IF they had a boy and IF they called him Jasper - I would still stick with it... that's definitely this bubs name :D

Gosh names is such a minefield, we're lucky cuz none of our friends have children or are ttc yet - so we don't have to worry about picking the same names in that sense. I do remember when I was first preg with DS one of my friends reeled off a list of names and said you can't have any of these cuz they are my names... Errrrr - I will choose whatever name I like thank you very much. You can't baggsy a name when you're not even pregnant!!!

Haha, i'm glad you text that back though! :haha: 

Oh actually saying that, I totally forgot about one of my friends (really good friends) who is pregnant!! Hahaha - what a terrible friend I am!! She did say to me the other day what sort of names were we thinking of - and for boys we have v.different tastes! x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Haha!! Imagine forgetting one of ur good friends is pregnant!! Tut tut!! LoL! Lol no one seems to share my taste in names! I got such strange looks when we announced Brandons name! A lot of tutting because it was another "stupid celebrity name"! LoL! Its not like I named him Brooklyn haha! And weve said to a few people about Oliver Noah and they are like "Noah?? As in the Arc??" LoL! Up here most boys names are either Kaiden or Aiden or Brayden or Kai or Kenzie.... Im just not a fan of that :nope:

LoL imagine telling u names u cant have?? Most of the names I had picked out for my children before I was pregnant I never even considered! I always said my kids would be Jack and Rachael! LoL I would never call them that now! 

Hopefully the girl has a wee girl...or doesnt choose Jasper haha!! 

Its funny how names can spark such a debate! I personally dont like my nephews name...(dexter) but i cant imagine him being anything else! He is just such a wee Dexter if u know wot I mean?

xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yeh I think names are a very personal choice and know exactly what u mean about not liking a name, but not being able to imagine it as being anything else!! I think names grow with the little person and everyone will end up loving it as they love that person! That's why we're not telling anyone our name choice until he's here - no-one can moan about it if that's his name! 

I am getting some serious kicks now! I can see my tummy where he is rolling about! I swear he never sleeps either!! Going to give me lots of trouble this one I think :D I CAN'T WAIT!! :happydance: x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaah really??!! Thats amaaaazing!! :cloud9: I havent been able to see my tummy move yet! Thats sooo cool! Haha have u let DS feel baby kick yet? I let Brandon feel baby kicking and he slapped my tummy back :haha: Im so jealous ur baby never sleeps! Mine only seems to wake up at abt 4pm haha! Looks like ive got another sleeper on my hands haha! 

Was ur DS really hyper in the womb? Is he hyper now or quite a placid wee thing? Brandon is absolutely mental! Not in a wild, cant control him way! Just in a...roll around the floor pretending ur a lion kinda way :shrug: Whatever amuses him haha! 

Roll on april I tell u!! 
xxxx


----------



## smiley330

Na I haven't let DS feel it yet, he is far too impatient to wait for movement :haha:

DS was never really hyper in the womb, but he was always very "definite" with his movements - i'd have a massive distorted tummy where he would force his legs and elbows out really far!!! He is very much like that today, he is such a boy and is not delicate in the slightest.... if that makes sense!?

Well that girl I was talking about had her baby last night - haha! Another baby girl :D soooo, Jasper is pretty much in the clear now! 

Hope everyone is having a lovey weekend! I'm up before everyone and too excited about getting the tree etc :happydance::happydance:
x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aw yaaaaaay! Thats lovely she had a girl! Woo hoo! Jasper is officially all yours! Unless I go before you and decide to steal ur name :winkwink: As if I would haha!! 

LoL yeah I know what u mean about DS...Brandon used to be really hyper in the womb! This baby is totally lazy lol! Every so often I'll maybe get 10 minutes of activity lol! The baby obviously has far too much important things to do...:coffee:! 

Aaaww Im excited for u for going to get the tree! Eek! I wouldnt know where to get a real tree from...but Im defo thinking that way next year! I hate our tree...its too small! Ive told OH next year we are getting a MASSIVE one!! Haha!

Have a fabby christmassy day :xmas16::xmas9::xmas10: Eeeeeek! xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha Steph - I wouldn't even mind if you were to go for it! 

I've just found a Sola for sale close by - Eeeeek! Have just emailed so will hopefully be able to go see it later :happydance: OH has just got really annoyed about the whole "buying a new pram" thing again - I just don't understand him :shrug: It's my own money, i'll sell the old one / go pick up the new one, I just don't get it?!!! If I was spending money on going to get my hair done, or new clothes he wouldn't even think twice about it - so i'm actually spending money on something significant (will have something proper to show for it) and he's having a wobbler!!! Grrrrrr!! We are going to end up falling out if he doesn't get a grip :growlmad:

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Ooooh fab!! How exciting uv found one! Is it in truffle? Eek, fingers crossed she still has it! I still havent posted that carrycot...OH's stepdad is a bit useless but i told him if i dnt hear by Monday then im just sending it with Parcel Force or whatever! Lol! But I will let u kno as soon as ive posted it!

Aw i dnt understand OH's...they just dont get it! My OH was in agreeance that we needed a new pram, but was then annoyed when we got that one off Gumtree! Im sorry, i didnt realise i was meant to pull one out a hat!! They dont get it at all! My OH keeps gettin annoyed when i pick up wee bits and bobs! My work had a wee 6 pack of blue vests and i ended up gettin them for £2 odds but he was annoyed because the baby doesnt need vests yet! Im like...the baby doesnt need anything right now but we cant bloody wait til hes born! He wasnt like this with Brandon! 

I dunno...maybe its just a guy thing! They think they r being practical, but really they r just annoying haha! Putting a damper on our excitement lol! 

Dont get me wrong, OH is so excited for baby to arrive but he doesnt show it...and wont until baby is in his arms! Aaaaah! 

Lol u got me on a rant! Haha!

Just tell ur OH that ur pram will sell, it will bring in an absolute fortune! Haha! Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Smiley...ive PM'd u! Xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Ladies,

Lots of chatter on here :) Hope you all have had lovely weekends!

Smiley - thats great you can see DS2 move, so cute! I love seeing the ripples and pokes....strange but great! I can imagine it must be tricky to get ds1 to stay still long enough, its hard enough to get my DH :haha: So excited you found the pram, fx you can get this one. Glad to hear you wont loose Jasper as a name now :) Is the tree up now? how exciting!

My DH is the same about baby clothes, he just doesnt get that you will need them as DD arrives not after! Oh well, Im sure I can sneak some more in before he notices :haha: 

Steph - we dont have a real tree this year and its made me sad, but there is no point as were not here over xmas and were moving the day after we get back - needles everywhere are a pain! But I love the smell of them!

AFM - well my DH being the generous person he is has decided to share his cold with me :( feeling really rubbish - its mainly on my chest too - just looking longingly at DHs lemsip, never thought I would miss them!! Honey and lemon dont quite do the trick! oh well, FX it doesnt last long. Its made worse by the fact Im struggling to sleep coz of heartburn :( My mum thinks the aspirin may be making it worse so Im going to ring the obs to see if I still need to be on it. She also thinks I should start my mat leave earlier cos of all my stress at work...Im not sure, what do you think?
xx


----------



## smiley330

Yaaaaaay I got the pram - its in truffle and it's beautiful!!! OH is a miserable bugger and has been moody about me getting it but I really don't care - Pahaha!! What is it with these men?? Why get everything all last minute? It will hit the bank harder doing it all in one go and it's nice just to be prepared!! 

So OH is in the dog house at the moment, whilst I play about with my new shiny pram! :happydance:

The crimbo tree is up and looking magical though, I'm defo in the Christmas spirit now!! I do love the smell of the tree :D 

Ah certain - sorry you're not feeling well. It's frustrating not being able to sleep as well. Hopefully it goes quickly, could be a good idea to check about the aspirin as well! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Helloooooo!

First of all! :happydance: HUUUUGE CONGRATS ON THE NEW PRAM!!!!!!!!! Aaaaaaahh! Thats sooooo exciting!! Did u get it off Gumtree? Eeeek im soooo happy for u! Feel free to share pictures if u have to eeek!! Even though its the same as mine just in a different colour...I wanna see it! Yaaaay!

Was it a bargain? At the end of the day, see if uv paid less that what u would have if it was brand new...whats the problem? Lol my OH actually wanted us to pay over £500 for the Sola just so we could wait til after Christmas! Em...NO!!!!! Haha!

And yaaay to the tree being up! Sounds like its been a lovely day for u! Apart from not speaking to ur OH :sulk: haha!

Certain - sorry to hear ur not feeling well :hugs: Hope u feel better soon! I dont really know much about baby asprin but if you think it could be the cause of ur heartburn then yeah Id ask if u still need to be taking it! How u feeling about ur maternity leave? When are u due to stop? If you feel you cant wait until ur due to stop then yeah u could move it forward! Is there no one you can speak to in work to say about how it is affecting you? I know that in my work, there are a few people I could speak to who would be able to lighten my load if you know what I mean?

xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Daaaaa thanks!!! It is sooooo pretty!! Did u get a footmuff as well Steph? I think it's the footmuff that brings most of the pattern anyway!! It is so simple to use and I really am in love with it-just need to get a baby in it!! Prefer it 100 times more than the Quinny, it seems so much smaller when folded down and far less bulky when up! It's defo the start of a beautiful relationship :D

I paid £170 but obvs that's without the carrycot, but it's in such good condition (she even had it in its box!) - will def post some pics - haha! Not quite as good a bargain as u got for all you got - but thanks to this amazing person I'm getting the carrycot for an amazing price too :D

Ok gushing over pram done for now!

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hahaha!! Ur so funny! :haha:Yeah I got the footmuff! Mine is just black with the grey inside but I def think it makes it look a million times better! Eek! Haha! Thats still an absolutely amazing price! Its near enough £300 for all of that brand new! Cant believe she still had it in the box...that is amazing :happydance:! OH may have caught me the other night strapping one of Brandons teddys into the pram :blush::blush: but I just cant wait for baby to be here so I can take him out long beautiful walks in it hahaha!! Altho, if I remember correctly, it snowed here last April :dohh: better not do it again next year haha!

Aw gosh that girl selling the carrycot sounds AMAZING :xmas17: haha! 

Ive never played about with a Quinny so dont really know what they r like! But so glad u like the Sola better! :thumbup:

Im STILL doing this bloody clear out! Got 6 bin bags to go to various places haha...and I havent touched Brandons toys yet! Im gonna start that as soon as the X Factor announces whos won! 

I was looking through Brandons baby box this morning and was sitting crying looking at all the stuff! His first shoes, the wee outfit he wore coming home, his hospital bands! It just totally hit me that he really isnt a baby anymore! Altho...he did come in and ruin the moment by walking into the room, pulling his trousers down and saying "mummy, can i show baby my bum?" :dohh: I was like "em...no! no u cant!!" :haha::haha: I dont know where he gets these things from! xxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hahaha your Brandon is so funny!! It is crazy, I totally forget how different an actual baby is going to be again - I still think of DS as my baby so it's going to be so strange, it'll highlight just how much he's grown up!! (gosh, can u imagine what it's gonna be like when they leave home!!)

Ah I'm glad Little Mix won!! x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aw I kno! You totally forget how much they have changed! Its as if I totally forgot a time when Brandon couldnt walk or talk or anything! Haha aw I dont even wanna think about them leaving home! Im seriously struggling with the thought of putting Brandon into a nursery next year! Does your DS go to nursery?

Aw Im glad Little Mix won too! They were amazing tonight!

My OH just text me saying the work nite out is awful! Haha! Glad I never went! I knew it would be! xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Oh no!! Ive found another bargain!! A Mamas and Papas Star-Lite Swing for £40! Aww my OH should not be allowed to leave the house...I am terrible if im left on the internet for too long! I messaged the girl and said Im very interested but Il need to speak to OH first cos he would KILL me if I told her we'd take it without even asking him haha!! Cant wait til hes home so I can show him and convince him to get it haha! xxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning!!

Steph - Pahaha! What did your OH say about the swing? Are you going to get it? Ooooh i'm going to have a look at this swing :D We have 2 from DS, both old and crappy though so i'm on the look out for a new one. BUT OH will probably kill me if I buy one any time soon.... need to let the pram dust settle first!

My DS goes to a childminders 2 days a week - he absolutely loves it!!! He has his little friends there and the lady is lovely! We did look into a couple of nursery's but I didn't like any where we live, and they all seemed so inpersonal - It would have been fine if he was a bit older but we needed one when he was 10 months old so I was very picky!!

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend!! kbkb - are you back yet?? Hope you're new house is treating you well! 

Tray - What date is your gender scan? It's coming up isn't it? x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Hey girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am back and :hugs: to my SMEP gang, i missed you'll!!!!!
So lovely of you all to keep asking about me. I am well, baby is moving a storm, and my tummy looks like jelly in motion 24/7!

I am still getting caught up with all your chat, but gotta say.....Great pics,Smiley....gorgeous dress and bump, Certain and take a break Steph and Tray, you seem like working TOO darn hard!

I am knackered with the move!!! SO happy to be back @ work where i dont have to deal with a single carpenter/plumber/ electrician! :haha: Love the new digs, though....
Are you all well???


----------



## steph1505

KBKB!!! HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Soooo nice to hear from u again! Eeek! Awww Im so happy your loving the new house :happydance: Haha moving can be so stressful! Who would ever have thought you would be happy to go back to work haha!!

How lovely to hear babys keeping you entertained 24/7 :haha: Cant believe you only have NINE WEEKS left! Thats soooo exciting!! 

Smiley - Haha yes Im going to get the swing tomorrow night :rofl: Its normally £100 in Mamas and Papas. We do have a wee rocker from when Brandon was wee but OH was saying the other day that we would probably need to take that back and forth to his mums house so we would be as well buying a new one and just taking the old one to MIL's house! I was like...eh yeaaaah!!! Haha! 

Yeah I know what you mean about being picky! I have never left Brandon with anyone except his grannies! Even OH's dad has never watched him! So I totally twitch at the thought of him going to nursery! LoL! Im only gonna send him because they get the free placement at the age of 3...and its purely selfish reasons for why I dont wanna send him haha!

Hope were all having a good day! I am back work tomorrow after my week off :cry: I really, really, really dont wanna go back! Id love to pull a wee sickie :haha: xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Woohoo kbkb - you have returned to the world of BnB! So glad you've had a lovely time and the house move is going well - moving house is always full on but defo saying something that you are happy to be back at work :D

Ahh Steph - pull a sickie!! I'm a big fan of those!! Ah you're gonna have to post pics of the swing when u get it :D

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Haha I will! But only if u post pics of ur pram :winkwink: haha!!

Ive just put our old pram onto Gumtree! I put a pic from the website up until I get it all washed and set up...hope that doesnt put people off! I asked for £50 for it...its a M&P Pliko Pramette...I think thats fairly reasonable lol!

Smiley, do u have ur old Quinny up yet? LoL uz all must think Im obsessed with selling/buying but its just cos Gumtree is a relatively new discovery for me haha!

Uz should check out Blanketbay on Facebook! Its like 'facebay' but purely for baby things! Thats where I seen the swing! :thumbup:

Smiley, Im just gonna check the tracking thing for carrycot :flower: xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha I'm just putting it on Gumtree now! I've put it on the local Facebook selling group as well - its not called facebay, is that just for near you? I'm going to look that up now! 

Yeh I think that's very reasonable! I shouldn't think the photo off the website will put people off - most people want to view before buying anyway so won't make any diff! 

I'll def take photos and put it up 2mrw :D

Oooh thanks!! x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Ahhh...I thought Facebay was for everywhere lol! :dohh: LoL i guess cos its has my local area name after it I thought it would have its own wee versions for every area lol! 

Good luck with selling the Quinny! Hopefully someone snaps it up very quickly to make OH happy haha! xxxxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey girls one week today is my gender scan so frickin excited :happydance:

and certain im full of a cold too and feel like absolute pants so i feel your pain x


----------



## steph1505

Ooooh Tray not long to go!! I dont know why I had it in my head that it was tomorrow :dohh: But ooooh 1 week! How excited must you be! Eeeek!

Hope ur cold clears up soon... :hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

:howdy: Good to be back!

oooooh you girls are shopping up a storm !!!! I hope you sell your little pram Smiley :) and get a new one you love! Keep OH happy too :haha:

I AM FINALLY SHOPPING for baby :rofl: god, this kid is going to be glad I am finally doing something...my bro who is in the US is buying us a travel system. He is a doc , so I really go by his advice and he says this thing is really light and easy to operate....I hope so!!! here is the link for the one I picked!

https://www.amazon.com/Graco-Travel...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1323754428&sr=1-5 

Tray- Yay for your scan!!! so close.........

Smiley Steph and Certain- All of you are now past 20 weeks! :dance: i feel like I have just been away and you girls did a ton of growing behind my back :dohh: Lovely to see the big fruits on your tickers...How is everyone feeling??

I am moving to 2 week appointments now..Oooh, feels close.I can feel the little fingers, little legs and the head very clearly now. Man, this baby i swear is turbo charged . Wayyyy too much energy. Kicking and pushing so hard ,i feel it wants to come straight out of my tummy like one of those cartoon monsters. I think I am in for a lot of sleepless nights,not a sleeper this one.


----------



## smiley330

Morning ladies :flower:

Eeeek i'm soo excited about hopefully getting the carrycot today! Steph, you are such a star!!!!

kbkb - WOAH!!! You are finally doing some shopping for the baby?? How exciting! That's good your brother has recommended one for you! Have you been to try it out? I don't think i've ever tried a Graco before so can't really offer any input on that one!

Yep past 20 weeks now, can you believe it?? I can't believe how soon your baby will be here! Can't wait to have the first SMEP baby arrive :D

Tray - Oooh not long till your scan then!! Bet you're well excited!! Looking forward to seeing pics of your bub again as well :happydance:

Well OH seems to have calmed down on the new pram front. Which is good... I was about the have to give him a bop on the nose!! I put it up on Gumtree and on Facebook last night and have had a bit of interest already. A lady was meant to be coming today but my friend (the one I forgot about being preg) has just said she'd be interested in it :dohh: So I should really keep it for her to have first refusal! 

Steph - I forgot to even ask, the car seat adaptors you have sent me, what car seat are they for?? I have a maxi cosi, but if that's not the right one i'll sell that with the Quinny and get the right one! x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi,

Yey Kbkb so glad to hear alls going well and the move was good - I have all this coming in the next 2 weeks! So cute that you can feel toes and fingers, thats so exciting. I also have a wriggler, its great and distracting all in one :) Cant belive how close you are now :)

TrAy - :hugs: sorry you are full of cold too :( hope you can rest up and throw it off - not long now until the scan - very exciting! 

Smiley and Steph - I am starting to think about travel systems...what would you recommend/any tips on what to look for? I dont think we will buy until the new yr but we should start looking!

Steph - hope going back to work isnt too bad today :hugs:

Smiley - hows DS1 now? is he all recovered?

AFM -Im off work sick today, just feeling so rotten :( my lovely DH did pop out of work for half hr to get me lockets, haribo and a croissant though - arent I lucky :) I think Im appreciating the lockets the most though :haha: I miss lemsips!!! Oh well at least I get a duvet day :)


----------



## smiley330

Hi Certain :xmas3:

Ahh nooo, sorry you're feeling crappy. But YAY to getting a duvet day, and YAY to having a sweet DH! Now you've said Haribo I might have to nip up the shop and get me a pack of those :D

Haha - Ok recommendations on the travel system, I think me and Steph are BIG fans of the Mamas and Papas Sola :happydance: It is great!!!! Not sure if you've read all my pram ramblings recently, but I had the Quinny Buzz with ds1 and I did love that, but honestly - the Sola is much easier to get on with. 

I guess tips would be to go to the shops and try them all!!!! Then you can decide which bits you'd actually use and which ones you find easy. I found having a frame to clip the carseat on invaluable for ds - it was so handy for me just to grab the seat out the car and not have to worry about taking him in and out, but not everyone thinks that is all that great. The carrycot I think is always an extra that you "could" do without, especially if the seat unit lies flat... but I love having the carrycot, so nice just to lay baby in :D 

Ohhh I could go on about travel systems for ages, it's so exciting!!! Let us know which ones you look at though :D

Yep, ds1 is pretty much all recovered now thanks. Still got a lingering cough and not quite his usual self, but good enough! 

x x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Steph - it came, it came, it came, it came, it came!!!:xmas6: LOVE IT! Thank youuuuuuuuuu!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies :flower:

Smiley - Yaaaaay :happydance::happydance: so glad you love the carrycot & that it arrived in one piece :happydance::happydance: woooooo!! I think the car seat adaptors are for the cybex aton car seat! When I read the 'questions and answers' for the Sola it says these are the ones to use for a Maxi Cosi seat! :thumbup: Its all clicking into place (literally :haha:)

Kbkb - aaaaw cant believe your feeling wee fingers and toes :cloud9: you are soooo close to the finish line! Amazing!!

Certain - I dont know what gives Smiley the impression im a fan of the Sola :winkwink::haha::haha: lol nah seriously....its amaaaazing!! Honestly the best pram ive ever seen! And its aaaaall mine eeeeek!! I would agree with all Smileys tips and also really emphasise having it possible for the baby to sit up while facing you! I didnt think of this with Brandons pram and really regretted it after 4 months! :thumbup: 

AFM - ive had the worst day ever :cry: Had to go back to work which in itself was hard enough but at lunch, took my SCALDING HOT soup out the microwave and proceeded to pour it all over my hand!! I am still in agony!! Sitting here typing with my left hand while my right one is in a basin of ice cold water! But do u kno, the canteen was full of people (including 4 managers) and not one person got up to see if i was ok!! ARSEHOLES!!! 

But on a good note, have sold Brandons pram! OH delivered it to them tonight! Got £50! And OH sold an in car cd player thing for £40! And I got my swing! Wooooo! I havent even played with it cos my hand is so sore! Booooo!!

xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Certain...meant to say...hope u feel loads better soon :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Oooh :hugs: to all- looks like a lot of sickness around of late
Smiley-Hope DS1 is better, Certain- awwwwwwwww, sleep it off in your PJ's and steph- poor you, that must have been just the worst day at work ever!!!! What nasty co-workers :brat: :hissy: I'd let my baby loose on them on a day it has diarhhoea :rofl: they have it coming, I swear!


----------



## smiley330

Morning ladies!

Steph - Ahhh sorry you had a crappy day, I can't believe no-one checked you were ok! How is it today? Are u in work today? Aha! I shall have to have a look into that car seat!! I sold my Quinny last night... ooops, my friend said to let this lady come and if she didn't want it then she'd have it. Well this lady just took it - £150 - THANK YOU! Your pram sold quickly didn't it!! That's great! Awww i'm sad for you that you can't play with the swing cuz of your hand!! 

Thanks kbkb - DS is feeling as new now... well almost! He is usually so good, but yesterday he seemed to have the devil in him!!! :growlmad:

AFM - We are off to a crimbo party at a toddler group this morning! Have to be there for 9.30am so I should really stop talking and get ready to go!! 

Hope everyone has a nice day x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Glad to hear, smiley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am feeling super chirpy today. What could it be?


----------



## kbkb

Happy Papaya day, Smiley and Steph......:happydance: :yipee:


----------



## smiley330

Oooh thanks kbkb - papaya!! :happydance: Is this where I stay for a few weeks now?? 

So I totally forgot I was 22 weeks today (normally I get a reminder pop up on my phone from one of my preg apps.. where was that then??) and have just got home and taken a photo for my comparison to continue :D (today on the left)

x x x x
 



Attached Files:







S v B 22 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!! 

Oooh happy papaya day smiley! I think i was a papaya last week too! How was the christmas party? 

Thats so good u sold ur pram! And fab price!! Is ur OH very happy now lol? 

Aw look at ur bump! Its so nice! I wouldnt say u look much bigger now than with DS...just more round! 

Kbkb - lol u do seem to be in a very good mood! Long may it last! 

AFM - well my hand still hurts...and ive been feelin really light headed 2day so OH took the day off work to look after Brandon so i can lie in bed! I was meant to be gettin my hair all done 2day so its nice for xmas but had to cancel my appt! Booo! Lol! Dunno wots up with me, hope im not comin down with sumthin nasty! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

I think the picture from today is not a true reflection on how I actually look... I def look a lot rounder and bigger than I can tell from that pic!

Ahh noo, hope you're not getting poorly. That's good your OH has taken the day off to have Brandon - def use this time to just rest!!! :hugs: 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol i always think that abt my pictures too! Il need to take a picture today at some point! 

Thanks :hugs: im never one to just lie in bed but honestly feel i cant lift my head off the pillow! 

Went to the doctors this morning & he offered me some cocodamol for the pain & i said to him that im pregnant and he said "well the risk of cocodamol is that it can affect ur babys part of the brain that controls breathing, but on the plus side, ur hand wont be as sore"!!!! Wot an idiot! I was like, its ok! I'll stick with paracetemol! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh what an idiot!!! As if you would still take it! Is your hand feeling any better? Ahh I hope you feel better quickly, it's horrible when you feel that ill. 

Ok, so whilst DS has been sleeping I have been looking at my list of baby things I want. Can someone tell me i'd be crazy to get this:

https://www.babycurls.co.uk/baby-products/wallaboo-footmuffs/wallaboo-footmuff-soft-blue/

1) - It is V.expensive!!! (although might be able to hunt one down on the cheap)
2) - The Sola came with the Truffle footmuff... so surely it would be un-necessary to get this as well?

BUT - How soft and cosy does it look???!!!! 

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Awww smiley - it looks soo cosy, I think I want one for me! :haha: but I must admit you do already have a foot muff....but what if it got dirty!? you would need another one wouldnt you!? :) Such a cute bump :) Love it! happy Papaya (although you will be sick of it soon...:haha)!

Steph - :hugs: oh no so sorry you a rough! Is your hand blistered? I cant believe no one asked how you were! You can get a cream from the chemist called 'flamazene' and its brilliant for burns but im not sure if its ok in preg - the chemist would know. Also just for future, having very cold/icy water is bad for burns, its best to have cool/lukewarm water. Poor you :hugs: Cant believe your doc, as if you would take it! 

kbkb - thanks, I slept most of yesterday and then watched Titanic...:haha: Feeling a bit better today, Ive made it to work but dont want to be here!! 

Thanks for the advice ladies, I will let you know what we look at. I def think we will go for the clip in car seat, but we wont be getting our new (not really new) car until mid jan so may have to wait until then in case it doesnt fit!!!


----------



## smiley330

Oh my gosh, Certain -I didn't even think about if one gets dirty....So what you're saying is that I should definitely get it??? :haha: Ok, i'll think about it for a bit longer....

Sleeping and watching Titanic sounds amazing! Glad you're feeling a bit better, hope you haven't got too much longer left at work now?! x


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!! Well i have called in my first sick day of 2nd trimester! I was up till 4am thinkin i was gonna be sick! Not good! Dont think im gonna go back til monday! Which does mean i wont make the xmas nite out on saturday but i prob wouldnt have felt up to it anyway!

Certain - thanks for the future advice! My hand is still agony but i put that down to the fact that no1 administered first aid and i was left to tend to it myself! How r u feelin now? Any better? Duvet and dvd days are great! Im watchin the lion king at the moment! 

Smiley - u actually make me laugh so much! That footmuff is beautiful and no, u probably could get away with only having the one that came with the sola...but why risk it? :haha: better to be safe and sorry! I mean, do u only have one pair of trousers...no! U have other pairs for when the first pair get dirty! So yeh, i say buy it! How much was it?

Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

I forgot to take a bump picture yesterday! But Ive taken one this morning so Ive attached it! Ive also taken some pictures of the swing we got :happydance: Brandon loves playing with it & pretending to rock the baby in it haha!

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







23 week bump.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0437.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0436.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0427.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## smiley330

Hello!! 

How are you feeling now Steph? Glad you have pulled a sickie though, I think it's very much deserved!

Well the footmuff is .... *cough cough* .......£60.... *cough cough* :blush: It's totally different to the one that goes with the sola though - it's all fleecey and soft and the sola one is not quite like that is it. So essentially two completely different things!

We had our lunch at work today and exchanged secret santa presents. I totally forgot that I was supposed to be making tandoori chicken, so I had to dash to tesco's last night to get the stuff THEN had to leave it to marinade overnight... so was cooking the bloody stuff at 8.30am this morning before work! :dohh:

Was v.yummy though!! x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Oooh Steph - lovely bump!!!!!! And the swing is amazing!! Looks so clean and like it's brand new! Love it!!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## steph1505

Haha!! Yeah the Sola footmuff isnt fleecy at all! Haha uv got me wanting it now too! But seriously, it does look really good! It would be sooooo cosy when uz are out on a winters walk! 

Have u showed OH it? 

I feel rubbish! Brandons away for a nap so Im just lying on the couch feeling sorry for myself! Everytime I stand up, the room starts spinning! LoL thats no good is it? OH is worried im diabetic :dohh: hes such a panic merchant! Im pretty sure Im just a bit run down lol!

Aw the swing is immaculate! And it still in warranty until July! Not bad! Dont get me wrong, I would never pay £100 for it, but I happily paid £40 lol! 

Mmmm...and cooking chicken at half 8 in the morning! Sounds fab! LoL! Glad it was nice though! Thats good ur work does that kinda thing! Did u get a good secret santa present?? :haha:

xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> Have u showed OH it?

ABSOLUTELY NOT!!! 

If I get it, I will buy it and then hide it... then tell him it either a) cost £15 or b) was a gift!!! Pahaha! Just not worth the moaning :D I think i've made my mind up - I am going to get it... just a case of when! I should wait seeing as there wont be a baby to use it for a while, BUT I would really like it now to set it up and look at it :haha: 

I got a lovely scarf for my secret santa, which was a nice surprise! The old bat at work got me so I was expecting something crappy seeing as she hates me.. but actually is really nice! Bonus!

Ah my OH is like that, he's always the first to think something is more seriously wrong! Hopefully a bit of rest will sort you out, have you been getting enough iron? up your intake of green leafy veg to combat the dizziness just in case! Hope you feel better soon!! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Just say I sent it down with the carrycot :winkwink:

Haha! The conversations uz have in ur house must be so similar to the ones we have.... OH - "Does the baby need it?" Me - "No...but its sooooo pretty" hahahah!!

Maybe you could wait and see if it goes on sale after Christmas? I dunno if maybe that website will have a January sale? I was gonna say you could maybe talk someone into getting it as a gift but £60 is quite a present!

Yeah I was thinking I might be anaemic so Im gonna cram lots of red meat and leafy veggies into my days haha! 

Awww thats good that you like your scarf! We normally do a secret santa in work but no one has mentioned it this year! And its probably a wee bitty late to get one organised now lol! :dohh:

LoL im clearly in a photo taking mood but check out my poor wee hand! Its no where near as sore anymore but I think it looks quite bad! LoL if I was in work I'd totally be milking it haha!!

xxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111215-WA0000.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## smiley330

That is a good idea Steph! I'll just say I got a good bargain as it came with the carrycot!!! I wonder if I should get a cream coloured one, so that if any future babies are girls then I can still use it?? Or is cream a bit risky? Ohhh decisions!

Yep, that is exactly how our conversations go - hahah!!

Oooh your hand looks so sore!!! I'd never think that soup could do that much damage! 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Ooooh talking about more babies already?? Check u out! Lets get realistic tho Smiley... if you do have another baby, regardless of whether its a boy or girl...ur gonna wanna buy a new one anyway :haha:

LoL yeah I kno...its cos the microwaves in work are like 1600 watts and I always cook things for waaay to long! Last time I do that I tell u! xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> Ooooh talking about more babies already?? Check u out! Lets get realistic tho Smiley... if you do have another baby, regardless of whether its a boy or girl...ur gonna wanna buy a new one anyway :haha:
> 
> LoL yeah I kno...its cos the microwaves in work are like 1600 watts and I always cook things for waaay to long! Last time I do that I tell u! xxxxxxx

Haha, well there wont be any more babies any time soon! But we've always said we'd like to have 2 now and then 2 a bit later on (when these 2 are at school or something) - So, yeah you are right... by then I will definitely want new everything!! 

Blue it is!! :happydance:

Ah, that is quite dangerous - I bet that will be the last time you do that!! x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Awww thats a nice wee plan! I had always wanted four kids but I dont know anymore! I would definitely like one more though after this baby! But again, not for a few years!

Woo hoo! Go for the blue one! :thumbup: Im sitting looking at all the things on that website now...they have some really nice stuff!

UH OH!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

I know, there is some lovely stuff on that website!! (Ooopsy!) :D x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol I think speaking to u girls will cost me a fortune! Haha! Constantly pointing out things that I want haha!:haha::haha:

I just spoke to my manager there and told her i wouldnt be in tomorrow and probably not saturday either! She is so nice and told me not to give the place a second thought! Shes my department manager and she is actually really nice... its just all the other ones that are assholes lol! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Afternoon!!

Ooh Steph, so you've got a couple days off then - how are you feeling now? Hows your hand? 

So... who's planning on breast feeding? Anyone planning on just formula? Was just thinking about this today. I tried BF with DS and we managed it for a couple weeks, but switched to formula as he was always so hungry and I just couldn't really cope! TBH - my heart wasn't really in it, which sounds like a terrible thing to say - but is true. 

This time, I am planning to give breastfeeing EVERYTHING!! I really want to do it this time and am totally prepared for it :D

Anyway, was just wondering what all your thoughts were?? x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Ladies,

Wow lots of chatter :) Loving the pics too - v.cute bumps :) and I love the swing! I want one!!

Smiley - yeah Im def planning on breastfeeding, I really want to give it a good go. Im already leaking so hoping thats a good sign! I can imagine it will depend on lots of things though. Sounds like your DS has turned out great on formula! :) 

Steph - hows the hand? Im glad to hear you are taking some time off...by far the best thing to do! enjoy your PJs :)

AFM- I had my work do yesterday, was nice and got some lovely comments re bumpette. Really did miss the wine though as its known as a good free night out. I was only offered water too :( boooriinnng! Wore my heels...Oh my I am not used to those!! ouchy :) so tired today though - I dont know, I feel im getting old :p 
Got my building party this eve, much more informal bring and share so should be fun...Im def feeling xmassy :xmas1: just 2.5 days left of work...bring it on!!


----------



## steph1505

Hey Smiley!!! 

Yeah...the weekend before chrsitmas off! Ha...not very often that happens in retail! I genuinely am ill tho so I dont feel bad!

Hhhmm...breatfeeding ...im gonna be really honest with everyone here...

I really tried with Brandon! I was kept in hospital an extra day because it wasnt quite working and I was determined to get it right! This is gonna sound really weird and I dont know if all hospitals do this but we were given a chart of how a newborns poo will progress from meconium to whatever comes next. Well, they dont let you leave the hospital til babys poo has progressed onto the number 2 on the chart (pardon the pun!! :haha:)

Well, once we were home, Brandons poo went back to the number 1 on the chart so when the midwife came the next morning she did some tests and Brandon was dehydrated and she told me that basically I could keep trying but as it was a saturday, no breastfeeding specialists could see me til the Monday...or I could switch to formula! I persevered for the rest of that day but to be honest, I was far too stressed and OH made the decision for me and we switched to formula!

When I think back to the first few days of Brandons life, all I can remember is the stress and panic that I couldnt do it so me and OH have decided that we are just gonna go straight onto formula. I know some people think formula is the root of all evils :dohh: but Brandon is a perfectly healthy, very smart little boy so it cant be all that bad can it? I would never, ever deny that breastmilk is the best...of course it is! And Smiley, I really admire you for trying it again but I just dont think its for us...i know that sounds so awful :nope: but I need to be honest with myself cos it just wont work this time if I dont put everything into it!

Sorry this turned into quite a long post but I wanted to explain my reasons for why im not trying again...

:flower:xxxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Hey certain!!

Awww glad u had a good nite at ur works doo! Mine is 2moro nite but doubt il make it! Haha only water? Did they not even offer u a wee glass of coke? LoL yeah Ive found that heels and pregnancy do not mix haha! Ur wee feet must be really sore! Tonights party sounds good too! LoL getting right into the christmas feeling...I LOVE IT!!! 

Do u only have 2.5 days left til u stop for mat leave or are u going back after christmas? Regardless....its great u get christmas off!! xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Steph - Honestly I know exactly that feeling. With DS all I can remember from the first 2 weeks (well bit less than 2 weeks) is stress and tears!!!! I was just not prepared mentally for breastfeeding... or anything else that came with a newborn! and switching to formula was the best thing we could have done - for all our sakes! I would never think any less of anyone who goes straight to forumla for any reason. 

Just something in me this time really wants to BF - I can't really explain why? Didn't have it at all with DS which I guess is the main reason for it not working out. But still, if we can't get it this time then I will have no problem going to formula! 

Wow Certain - only a couple days left!? So jealous!! Enjoy your party this eve!! I know what you mean about not drinking, our works do is always all about the free alcohol and I was gutted not to be able to take full advantage of it!! My OH did it on behalf of us both though :D

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Yeah I think maybe if Id been more prepared for breastfeeding then it would have worked out differently but i didnt attend any of the classes because i thought to myself "yeah alright how hard can it be?" But my god i never realised how hard it would be...like you say the mental and emotional aspects of it, as well as the physical! I never knew my nipples could bleed haha!!

LoL lucky yous that ur work does free drink at nights out!! My work is clearly very tight! Haha! xxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Ok ladies you are scaring me a bit now - is it really horrid? I think I may have it glorified in my mind! I am going to be going to NCT classes and they have a whole one on breastfeeding so maybe that will help? Maybe I should buy a small amount of formula to be safe. I know DH is really keen to help with feeding asap (e.g me expressing). 

Yeah my feet killed, esp as I stubbed my toe on my discarded heels on the way to the loo (for the 4th time) last night...grrr! Oh well, comfy boots today :)

I wish it was my last day before Mat!! No I fin on Tues next week then back on the 3rd until the 2nd March - If I last that long. I may poss move it 1 or 2 weeks earlier but we shall see :)


----------



## steph1505

Aw Certain...please dont let me put you off! I was very naive and thought it would be this thing that magically just works...but it wasnt! It may well be for some people, it just wasnt for us! I would def recommend going to a class...they might even have some mums there who currently breastfeeding! I think if Id spoken to someone who had been through it then I would have had a more realistic view on it! 

All you can do is try your hardest! :thumbup: 

Lol aw certain that doesnt seem long at all! 2nd of March! Hopefully it flies in! Ive decided im gonna stop on 11th of March for 4 weeks holiday and then start my maternity leave! I just need to tell them that haha!

Im just in from a wee walk with Brandon there and I swear Im gonna kill him by the end of the night! We walked all the way to the shop and back no bother, he held onto my hand as he always does and was fine! The minute we get to the front door, he runs off and falls into a MASSIVE ice puddle! So I get him up the stairs, stripped, dried down etc...give him a wee capri sun which he begged for in the shop which he then proceeds to pour all over my floor!! Im like "WHO ARE YOU AND WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH MY SON!!!" Aaaaah!:wacko::wacko:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ahhh Certain - No no no, not trying to scare you. Just really highlighting how unprepared I was for it. I went into BF last time with the idea that I would only do it for a little bit and would switch over to formula as and when I needed. So not really with the intention of BF for long. Everyone i've spoken to has said there is this "wall" that you hit, and if you pass that then you'll be fine!! I didn't even consider how painful it would be and how exhausting it would be - But like I said, this time - I am allll ready to take that on and come out the other side (hopefully!) 

If i'd have wanted to then I could have continued, DS latched on perfectly - but the want to do it just wasn't there, unfortunately. (which is terrible and the BF police would kill me for saying that!) I think classes to get any info and getting any support you can is important though. We have a local breastfeeding cafe type thing here, so I will definitely be going there when I come up against the wall!!! 

Oooh 2nd March isn't long away! I am finishing on 9th March and I swear i'm due weeks after you?? Haha! I am taking as much time off before baby comes as I can!

Ahh Steph - Dont you just have those days where you think that!! I had one with DS the other day, he was driving me crazy - seriously, all he did was get into mischief - Arghhh!!!! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aw that breastfeeding cafe sounds quite good! Would be a good way to get different views from different people! This sounds sooooo awful of me to say this...but its purely selfish reasons for why Im not breastfeeding! 

Smiley I swear, if I thought someone would take him...Id stick Brandon on Gumtree!! LoL! No i wouldnt! But OMG! Now, no matter where I sit, he is pulling me up and saying "no thats my seat..." I swear, hes lucky hes as cute as what he is! :haha:

Roll on bedtime!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> Aw that breastfeeding cafe sounds quite good! Would be a good way to get different views from different people! This sounds sooooo awful of me to say this...but its purely selfish reasons for why Im not breastfeeding!
> 
> Smiley I swear, if I thought someone would take him...Id stick Brandon on Gumtree!! LoL! No i wouldnt! But OMG! Now, no matter where I sit, he is pulling me up and saying "no thats my seat..." I swear, hes lucky hes as cute as what he is! :haha:
> 
> Roll on bedtime!!!!!! xxxxx

:xmas13:

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aw yeah Smiley ur laughing now! U forget I know ur address! I'll just box him up and send him down to you!! :tease: xxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hahaha!! Send him on down, you'll want him back at some point - and when you do, I shall send my DS with him!! 

Ooooh we are having chinese tonight - YAY!!! Now, what to order??!! x x x


----------



## steph1505

LoL aw i kno!! Come tonight Id be sitting missing him haha!!

Ooooh very nice! Im jealous!! If I were getting a chinese I would get...

Chicken Noodle Soup
Chicken Curry
Fried Rice!

Mmmmm....that sounds so yummy! Im not having anything for dinner...still dont feel great! But my god uv got me wanting a chinese hahaha!! 

Wotcha gonna have?? xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Not sure what I'm gonna have..... I'm one of those 'want a little bit of everything' types - so choosing anything takes aaaages! Maybe some sort of special duck chow mean and spring roll thing!?

Though, what you've said sounds delicious! Haha, u should def have a chinese! 

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol i would but OH is working so its just me and Brandon! Doesnt seem right ordering a chinese for just one person lol! 

Altho, i was meant to be goin to my nite out 2moro but wont be, so maybe a wee date nite is in order...yum! Haha! 

Xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Ah woo hoo! OH is on his way home from work & bringing in a chinese! 

Hope uz are all havin a lovely saturday!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Mmm chinese, is it bad that I fancy that at 11am!? :) Hope you enjoyed it! We went out for a meal last night, was lovely - at the mo Im full after a starter...madness! I used to be able to eat LOADS!

Eeeek Im FINALLY an aubergene!! (although I dont like to eat them!) so exciting! Starting to feel huge and I just shrunk one of my maternity dresses :( :blush: so me and DH are going shopping today - Im just so sick of the few outfits that fit now! wish me luck in my hunt.... then a carol service this eve :) feeing christmassy! 

Ps - ITS SNOWING!! hope it doesnt last all week though, I love watchin it but hate driving in it!! 

Have a lovely Sunday!


----------



## kbkb

:wave: girls!!!!

Certain- 2 parties, wow you're one rocking mamma! You have more energy than I for sure...Gosh, even the thought of staying up after 10 pm does me in :shrug: and in heels!! :nope: I couldnt do it! i am just slowing down sooooooo much after my move...its beginning to scare me a bit. You're gonna hate that aubergine :haha: Stays for 4 whole weeks :brat:

Smiley/ Steph-You're beginning to scare me re BF! is it really that hard? I'm so jealous of you girls eating Chinese food. I want it NOW!!!! Duck chow mein and spring rolls sounds amazing.. i want, i want, i want....My own lunch is looking so boring in comparison 

Wassup otherwise??


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey girls, well today i finally have 1 day off work. I've been working 18 days straight plus i cant shake this stinking cold so my ass has literally been dragging around. However there are a few massive possitives. I finally have a wee bump. Its still a little bloat because it goes up and down but for the most part it stays there. I'll post a pic so you can see. I finally get to spend a day in town finishing off my christmas shopping today. I have my 16 week midwife appointment at 1:30 today AND............at 6pm today I HAVE MY GENDER SCAN. So all in all a pretty busy day off for me. I seriously think i have A.D.D.

Right now i think im having a girl but my mind changes all the time. ooooo i'll post a pic of bub too just to remind you all eeeeeeeeeeeek

Hope everyone had a really good weekend. Enjoy the snow (if you have it) x
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1









baby B 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 0









NHS 12+5.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TrAyBaby

oh and my OH is taking me out to dinner tonight after our scan then after that i have one of my works christmas nights out :happydance:


----------



## CertainTurton

Eeeek TrAy what an exciting day for you!! So excited about your Gender scan - Im so rubbish with guesses but I will say :pink: to join me :) I think you need to put your feet up tomorrow! sounds like you have been pushing it so take it easy and relax for a bit :) Hope you have a lovely time at the party!
such a cute bump too :) love it!

Kbkb - yes I know madness, but the Friday party was a very tame, stand around and chit chat thing so not too wild :) I am also normally fast out by 10pm - I can see its only going to get worse! :) Hmm yes I think I may have to ignore the fruit for a while :haha: Is it nice being in your new home? Our sale is going a bit mad and its all a bit stressful but FX we can exchange today!


----------



## smiley330

Afternoon everyone!

Steph - Yay, i'm glad you got your chinese as well :D Mine was so good, had it for breakfast the next day as well :blush:

Certain - How did you get on shopping? Did u get some nice outfits?! We got a bit of snow at the weekend too, but nothing to write home about. There is SO much ice around though :nope: I hate driving in ice!!

Tray - hello!!! Ooooh can't wait to hear back from your scan! I am sticking with GIRL for you - girly girly nub!! Hope you have a lovely evening! 

kbkb - Hello :D Ah, I bet you will try BF and find it a breeze and wonder what on earth we were on about when we said it was hard!! 

AFM - finished my christmas shopping yesterday :happydance: Though I arrived at 9.30 thinking I was amazing and would miss all the traffic / queues etc only to find the shops didn't open till 10.30 - fail!! Nevermind. Its all done - now I can sit and bask in the christmas glory. Although, I think DS needs one more present... just doesn't look like he has that much! :D

x x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek we've exchanged contracts!! :happydance: :happydance:

Such a relief to have finally done it after all the delays! However we are not off the stress hook yet - we really need to complete by 23rd because if we dont we wont be able to until the 3rd Jan and our tenancy runs out on that day!! We would be homeless with lots of stuff! not a good thing at 28 weeks preg.... so FX for us please :)


----------



## TrAyBaby

well folks we are team......:pink: its a girl. She was being really stubborn and not laying in the correct position but after a lots of jiggles and some jumping we got a sneak peak. The sonographer wants to do a re-check on hogmanay just to make sure but she was pretty happy that it was a girl. Ive posted the money shot where you can see the 3 white girly lines and a wee 4D face profile eeeeeeeeeeek im having a daughter. 

congrats certain, fingers crossed everything goes smoothly on the 23rd
 



Attached Files:







girl bits 16+3.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1









face 16+3.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!!!

First of all:

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TRAY!!!!! A beautiful wee girl for u! She looks soooo cute in the picture! And id def say that was a girl! Eeeek! Are uz over the moon? Have uz thought of any names? I hope u and ur OH enjoy ur celebratory meal! 

Certain - yaaaaay on exchanging contracts! I really hope the timing all goes to plan cos u dnt wanna have all ur furniture but no roof! Im sure it will all go to plan tho!! Eeeek im so excited for u! 

Kbkb - lol dont worry abt breastfeeding! Lol some people take to it really easy, dont worry abt it! 

Smiley - well done on finishin ur shoppin! Lol i felt like that with Brandon so got him a Mickey Mouse toy lol! Im gonna get him some Cars cutlery and a Cars plate that he can have his christmas breakfast on lol! Haha i can just imagine u sittin in the car park waitin on the shops to open lol!

AFM - i went back to work today, still feel rubbish! Im gonna get an early night 2nitr...once ive done the ironing! Im working til half midnight tomorro so i am gonna be seriously knackered! But my manager text me today to see how i was feeling & she said that in the new year shes gonna make it that im at a desk! Thank god! And i went up to my HR manager today and said "wel need to have a wee sit down to disuss when i can start my maternity leave" and she said "hhhmmm...yes" and just walked away! Now im sure its law that u have to have told ur employer and sorted out mat leave by 25 weeks...is that right? Cos if so...that leaves me 9 days!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning!!

YAY! Congratulations Tray :happydance: She looks so cute!!!

Certain - Hooray for exchanging contracts!! Eeekk, it's all go now! :D

Steph - Yeh you have to have put it in writing by the time you are 25 weeks pregnant. So even if no-one has sat down with you, you need to have informed them that you are pregnant (in writing) when your baby is due and when you intend on starting maternity leave. I would just get it written up, then if they want to negotiate which day you actually leave on then they can do - but you need to make sure you've put something down!

AFM - I have a day off today. I proper day off. DS is at the childminders (she has swapped his day this week) and I don't have to be in work - sooooo I am sat in my pj's having a cuppa watching tv. :xmas12: I have no plans to do anything today, I might even go and have a nap!! 

x x x x


----------



## kbkb

:flower: Girls!

Tray- So exciting about your :pink: bump!!!!!!!!!! Many congratulations! that's a cute scan too

Smiley-Yayyyyy for a PJ day ..get lots of R&R esp that DS 1 isnt around either!

Certain- Congrats on being closer to your dream home!! It is really stressful until you finally move into the new place.. Having done the [email protected] 30 weeks, I totally understand what you're going through. FX it all will work out well :hugs: and you'll absolutely be delighted to be in your new space! Nothing like your own digs

I'm loving the new place despite the longer commute now. My feet were swelling up last week because of the longer commute..but a lot better now.

Steph- :kiss: how's the hand, love?? I hope they're not going to contest your time off.. Give them a proper tantrum :grr: if they do!


----------



## steph1505

Morning!! 

Aaahh okay! Il type up my letter tonight in work and give it to HR! My manager is really good, shes like "take it whenever u want, do whats best for u" so i know she wont have an issue! Its just the rest of them! Ah well, il hand it in 2nite & see wot they say!

Aw im so jealous of ur official day off!! I dont start til 4.30 but OH doesnt finish til 4! So i have Brandon all day! But il go for a nap when he does lol! 

I think Brandon is comin down with a cold! Hes got a wee snotty nose and he looks all puffy! Im gonna get him packed with calpol! I want it gone by christmas lol! 

Ive been thinkin the past few days...are uz gonna buy babies a wee snowsuit type thing? It snowed last april up here but by may was really nice so he would only get a few weeks use out of it! But i dunno... What are uz thinkin of doin? Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hello kbkb :flower: Thank you - i'm def just r&r'ing all day :D

Steph - that is a good question, I don't think we'll need one down here... but, I think we've prob got one from DS1 anyway, tough call though!! How soon will u be going out once baby gets here? I plan on staying inside for a couple weeks (haha) so by then we'll be in May, so prob even less need for one?? :shrug:

You have reminded me that I have a MONSTER task of sorting all ds1's clothes out at some point... post crimbles.... Ugh, how can 1 boy have SO many clothes!!! It's crazy! We have 6 bin bags in the loft and boxes over at the MIL's!! 

x x x


----------



## kbkb

Girls, wonder if you can share some info from your previous pregnancies...LO is still breech @ nearly 33 weeks. I'm getting a bit worried...do you ladies remember when your boys engaged?


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Girls, wonder if you can share some info from your previous pregnancies...LO is still breech @ nearly 33 weeks. I'm getting a bit worried...do you ladies remember when your boys engaged?

I don't think DS got himself engaged till about a week before he came - it wasn't until about 38 weeks! Are they going to keep checking to see if your baby has turned? There are some "moves" you can do to encourage him/her to turn, but I wouldn't worry just yet... there's still plenty of time! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey kbkb! 

I wouldnt worry too much about the babys position just now...Brandon didnt engage til 37 weeks...and I had him at 38 weeks! I know someone tho whos baby was breech but actually turned in labour and they were absolutely fine! My midwife always told me not to worry too much abt the baby position until ur actually in labour! Its easier said than done tho! Brandon turned back to back in labour...wee monster!! So try not worry!

Smiley - lol aaaw i wish i had kept all Brandons clothes! It'll be so much fun for uz to go through them all "aaaaw remember that, i cant beleve he used to fit into that" haha! I really dont know whether to buy one or not! I suppose its not as if im gonna go out straight away, id prob wait about a week or so! I suppose it depends on whether or not i get a csection...hhhmmm! Il maybe just leave it...there will always be wee pramsuits in the shops wont there? Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> Hey kbkb!
> 
> I wouldnt worry too much about the babys position just now...Brandon didnt engage til 37 weeks...and I had him at 38 weeks! I know someone tho whos baby was breech but actually turned in labour and they were absolutely fine! My midwife always told me not to worry too much abt the baby position until ur actually in labour! Its easier said than done tho! Brandon turned back to back in labour...wee monster!! So try not worry!
> 
> Smiley - lol aaaw i wish i had kept all Brandons clothes! It'll be so much fun for uz to go through them all "aaaaw remember that, i cant beleve he used to fit into that" haha! I really dont know whether to buy one or not! I suppose its not as if im gonna go out straight away, id prob wait about a week or so! I suppose it depends on whether or not i get a csection...hhhmmm! Il maybe just leave it...there will always be wee pramsuits in the shops wont there? Xxxxxx

Yeh you'll definitely be able to get one if you find that you need one! Aww, I didn't really think of it like that - it'll be nice to see all the cute things he used to fit into... but there is a lot of crap mixed in with it! I should have been stricter with throwing things out. Oh well, will be a nice winters eve (or ten) job!! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaw yeah id have so much fun doin that! I wish we had never given away Brandons stuff! I kept some wee things that were sentimental, like what he wore home from hospital...but i wouldnt put that on this baby! Thats brandons, if u kno wot i mean? 

I dont know what to do about the rest of the brandons clothes! OHs cousin still has most of his baby stuff, from 3-6 months onwards! I dnt really want the stuff back after seeing the state of the newborn stuff...but its the principle ya know? Haha! They found out they r having a wee boy too so i know she'll def put up a fight! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ooh I think you should definitely get it back... i'm pretty stubborn and the whole principle of it would defo get me!! Even if you don't use it, it's yours and they should give it back! 

Yeh we had a lovely little going home outfit for DS, which I wouldn't throw away but this baby will have his own going home outfit! OH MY GOSH I want to go baby shopping nowww! I hope there are some serious January sales on baby stuff :D

x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning!

TrAy - yey!! another beautiful little girl on the way!! :happydance: so excited for you! and it looks pretty clear to me. What a cute shot of her face :)

Glad you are planning on relaxing Smiley - have a lovely day or tea and TV :) Yeah shopping was good, got a skirt and 3 tops (didnt plan on the tops but nevermind). I got one of their wrap tops which is complicated to do, but fits nicely and I think it will stretch :) feeling flumpy today though :( 

Steph - I think you should prob pop it in writing soon as they can be a bit strict on the 25 week thing, esp if they are being funny about your training etc. You are always allowed to change it if you want to nearer the time.

kbkb - thanks, I cant imagine it at 30 weeks, so glad you are all settled now :) aww how exciting you are thinking about breech etc - im sure LO will turn soon - get bouncing on your ball :)

AFM - Im getting really nesty - dont want to be packing I want to be tidying and buying baby things!! Oh well, not long and I can get to it :) I had a glass off bubbly last night to celebrate contracts - was the nicest thing ever!! Oh how I have missed it - but it went straight to my head :haha: 
Just to let you know I will have v.limited internet access for the next couple weeks, so dont panic if I dont check in much - I will try to as much as poss though -I will miss you ladies!


----------



## smiley330

Glad shopping was a success Certain! It's amazing what difference it makes having a few nice things that fit nicely :D I have just had delivered 3 tops I ordered and they are all great - v.christmassy as well, so will actually have things to wear for going out / meals etc. Not feeling as huge as I was before they arrived!!

What wrap top did you get? Where is it from? I keep looking for wrap tops but can't find any!

Ooh I cannot wait to have a little glass of something at christmas. I will prob have a little christmas Baileys :D Ahh i'm so pleased all your contracts are exchanged - such great news! and it wont be long before you can get all proper nesty :happydance:

x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Smiley, here is the link to the shop:

https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp+maternity-wrap-tops-in-maternity-tops-and-shirts+A9020

They come in loads of colours and ive only got the black but will prob invest in another soon. I got the medium size. They have really good reviews as well...Im now going to look at the guide to doing it up....


----------



## smiley330

Oooh thanks Certain! I really want one! You went for the medium size yeh? It fits well? I can never work out what size to get! x


----------



## CertainTurton

yeah I got the medium and its great. Im a size 12 normally. because its so stretchy and flexible it doesnt really matter too much, but I think more material is best as we are expanding :) 
I also got the tartan skirt on there!


----------



## kbkb

Girls :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for the words of reassurance! I feel a lot better about baby being breech now. I am doing a lot of pelvic tilts, figure 8's and draping forward moves on my Swiss ball since 20 weeks :haha: guess sometime the baby should get the message and get moving! From whatever I've read, they advise NOT to bounce on the ball unless you're certain baby is head down,or it may just engage breech...so avoiding the bounce, but doing all 4's and other tilting exercises like nobody's business ;)

Nice shopping day, Certain!! I wore wrap tops until 30 weeks after which a lot of belly just started peeping out of the fold :rofl: . But they were super comfy :thumbup:...so way to go......I am glad you had a glass of bubbly, I thought I was the only one being bad when I had a glass of red to celebrate my new house.You certainly earned it. Remember the :drunk: and :wine: smileys from TTC??

Merry Xmas and happy holidays to everyone!!!!


----------



## steph1505

Good morning everyone :wave:

How are we all today?

Kbkb - Hopefully baby will shift position soon but dont worry too much about it if he or she doesnt! Sounds like ur doing all the right things!! I cant believe you only have 7 weeks left! Thats amazing! Im sooooo excited for you!!:happydance:

Certain - Those tops are lovely...hhmmm...might need to get myself a few of those haha! I got myself a pair of maternity skinny jeans...finally! I live in my skinny jeans in the winter and I was soooo lost without a pair haha! But now I have some Im happy! LoL I can just imagine how quickly the glass of bubbly went to ur head haha! Id prob be rolling about the floor after one sip! 

Smiley - Lol I cant wait for the January sales!! Im debating about whether to hit the Next sale...I just dont know if I want to spend Boxing Day morning wrestling with other mad mothers haha! Ive already bought this babys 'coming home' outfit! Well...Ive bought two and now cant decide what one I like better! :dohh:

Ive got a wedding next week and I ordered a maternity dress online and it is HORRIBLE!!! Its just like a big bin bag on me! I felt so bad for OH cos he was trying to be nice without saying...thats disgusting haha! Does anyone have any recommendations on where to get nice maternity dresses? I dont wanna spend a fortune on it cos il prob never wear it again! 

Alsoooo...when is everyone gonna start packing their bags? I know its prob way early but its been in my mind recently! I didnt pack it last time til my waters broke! Was not fun! Im sitting on the toilet leaking everywhere while shouting stuff at OH and hes running about mental trying to find it...not a smart move! I will be more organised this time!! Haha! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

OOOOOOHHHH!!

TODAY IS MY V-DAY!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Eeeeeek!!


Happy 23 weeks to you Smiley!!! :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

WOOP WOOP - HAPPY V DAY STEPH!!! :happydance:

Kbkb - Sounds like you are pretty clued up on the tricks to get baby turning!! Hopefully s/he co-operates soon!!

Steph - Where did you get your maternity skinny jeans from? Are they any good? I keep buying some but they don't fit the same as the normal ones!! So I have resorted to just buying a size bigger... they wont last for long though!

I've just ordered a load of stuff from Next for DS - I haven't bought him any nice new clothes for ages. He always just get's second hand stuff or things OH's mum picks up (which are never really that nice) can't wait for it all to arrive and to get him looking good!!

Oooh, no recommendations on maternity dresses i'm afraid - I had big probs trying to find a nice one for that wedding. Have you tried ASOS though?

Hmm bag packing? I'll prob pack it at about 34-36 weeks - I loved packing it last time, must have unpacked and repacked 100 times :D I will definitely be taking less than I did last time, I took so much stuff that was un-necessary!!

I'm off out tonight with the girlies :happydance: We are all going for a christmas meal at a local restaurant - can't wait!! 

Oh and my apetite has come back with a vengeance!!! Just been looking at my weekly bump pics and it's alllll going to my face. :( After crimbo I have to get it under control!!! x x x x


----------



## TrAyBaby

happy v-day steph :happydance:


----------



## steph1505

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Aaaw I love all the baby clothes from Next! Most of Brandons clothes are from there! Beautiful! I always hit the sales for there and get most of Brandons clothes for the next size up! He has a bag full under his bed of size 3-4 stuff! Thats just ridiculous lol!

I just looked at ASOS...they have some lovely stuff but I dont think I wanna risk a dress arriving and I dont like it and then dont have any time to find another one! Ive ordered one off Next which will arrive in store 2moro...I just hope it sits nice! Blooming nightmare!

I got my skinny jeans from Next! My only bug bear is that they sit under the bump, and I ideally would have preferred over the bump but ah well! Im just happy to have them lol! 

Aaw tonight sounds fab!! Yum yum! I love this time of year for all the cheeky meals we all go on haha! Hope u have a lovely girlie night!!

And I know how u feel about all the weight going to your face! I was like that last time! My face was huuuuuuuge! When I look at pictures of me back then I can hardly believe its me! My face is relatively unaffected as of yet but I doubt it'll stay that way! I still have cheek bones lol...but Im sure they'll go soon haha! My collar bones are slowly disappearing as my boobs get bigger (didnt think it was possible for them to get bigger lol)

xxxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Happy V-day Steph!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: We're all really progressing arent we?? It will be Smiley's V-day next week...

Smiley- I am so glad you're getting your appetite back! Eat up, girlie. No guilt!!! Indulllllge...

You girls are so organized about shopping and packing bags! I should be really packing mine now, but I am just useless :dohh: I think that's my new year resolution- pack bag on Jan 1 :haha:


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!

Hows ur day been? 

Kbkb - Thanks :hugs: I think its so scary how quickly we are all progressing! It really doesnt seem that long ago we were all symptom watching in TTC! And here we are! 

Smiley - How was ur night out? Hope it was a good one?

Hows everyone else doing? Are we all getting excited for the fat man in the red suit coming :xmas6:

AFM - Had quite a good day at work today (shocking, I know!!) It was soooo busy but it was a good kind of busy if you know what I mean? All the customers were in good moods and it was just quite a good laugh! And I got my maternity leave sorted! So I am taking 4 weeks holiday starting 11th of March and then officially start my maternity on 8th of April! Eeek! 
:happydance:

Im having a wee bit of a bummed out night though lol! OH is away to bed super early, DS is in bed and Im just sitting 'thinking' lol! Never good :dohh:! Just sitting thinking about my friend that moved to Australia and how much I miss her! Its totally not the same here without her at all! 

But Im sure its just one of those nights lol! I'm getting my hair cut tomorrow morning so Im sure that will cheer me up lol! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hello :xmas3:

kbkb - I honestly can't believe we are all this far!! How strange is it to think that not so long ago we were crazy symptom spotters and hoping for that bfp!! We'll all have our babies here before we know it! :happydance:

Steph - Ahhh, I know those days :hugs: It is hard around times like christmas especially cuz it's when you see all your best friends and family etc. I bet it is so hard not to have her around! Have you been skyping much? Ah a hair cut always makes you feel better though! 

My OH is out on his works do this eve, I am going to make him a bed up downstairs so that he doesn't disturb me :haha: Well that's the plan anyways... he'll most likely still bumble into our bed and i'll end up on the bed i've made downstairs!!

My night out last night was good, was so lovely to see everyone. We don't all get together that often, but when we do it's so much fun. We all just constantly laugh!! It was nice to see my friend who is preggo as well...I can't wait till she is proper preg though, it's going to be so strange to see her with a preg waddle etc!

I am SOOOO excited about the fat one coming!!! :xmas6: It really hit me today how excited I am about christmas - not just crimbo day, but the whole period - we'll be seeing all our family and I can't wait!!! Not to mention THE FOOD!!! 

x x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Ooh I forgot to say, Steph - I think we're starting mat leave on the same day... well my last day is the 9th March, but it will start on Monday 11th! Let the countdown commence!! :happydance:

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

80 days and counting Smiley! Wooooo!! Its sooooo exciting!! :happydance: I seriously cant wait!!

Aw thats so good you had such a good night! I love a good girlie night out! How far along is your friend thats pregnant? How nice ul have a wee baby friend! I had one of them but she turned out to be a weeeeeee bit of a nutter so had to kinda cut ties haha :haha::haha:

Yeah its just really tough around this time not seeing her (not to mention my wee granny :cry:) but yeah weve been skyping! She sent me a wee christmas card and ive posted hers too...but I think I might have posted it too late! Its like...I forgot it had to go all the way around the world lol :dohh: Im putting together a wee box for her that il send in the new year...its got all the things I think shel be missing about Scotland...so mainly bottles of Irn Bru :haha:! 

LoL my OH would never sleep on another bed haha! He'd be right up into our bed rolling about (throwing up no doubt!!) and snoring like mad haha! Altho, its not as if ive never rolled in the house in a complete state haha!! Just not for a few years lol! 

Eeeek Im loving the Christmas excitment! Do u have a lot of time off work over the crimbo period? I have Boxing Day off which in retail is a huge achievement haha! All my family live 4 hours away so we are gonna go see them for a week in January and do our Christmas then!

Whats your fave food at Christmas? I looooove my MIL's roast potatoes and thats where we're going so Im sooooo looking forward to them haha! Yummmmm! Brandon is really excited about Santa coming! And he keeps saying hes getting a Barbie and a Ken! This is because he has all the characters from Toy Story 3 except from Barbie and Ken so hes got into his head hes getting them! And lucky for him...he is getting them lol! I get a lot of funny looks because ive bought my son a Barbie but if thats what'll make him happy then so be it :thumbup: xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hello!!

Only 2 hours of work to go - then it's PJ's, food and merriness for a week!!! :happydance:

Steph - My friend is 13 weeks preg, so only 10 weeks after me - so will be so lovely when she has her baby as well :D Although, I am fully prepared for a lot of late night calls from her!! 

Well my OH did not sleep in the bed I lovingly made up for him (by bed I mean, threw a spare duvet and some pillows on the floor of the lounge!) - but he wasn't that much of a pain actually so it was fine. 

Ah I LOVE that you are getting Brandon a Barbie and Ken - that is so cute :cloud9: bless him!!! If that is what he wants, then that is what he shall have! 

Eeeeek hurry up 1pm!!!!!!!!! x x x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi,

Ive managed to get a computer with internet!! woop so I can check in on you lovely ladies, i have missed you and its been 3 days! madness!

Glad to see your all getting excited for xmas - so am I :) eeeek! 

Steph - I love that you are getting him a barbie and ken, i love toy story 3 so am rather jealous :haha: Also I just have to say that I now have a really bad craving for irn bru... thanks! Im going to have to see if I can get hold of some. i used to have it all the time when I lived in Bonny Scotland :) 

Smiley - glad to hear your OH wasnt too bad - mine seems to be snoring loads at the mo, a poke in the back often sorts him out :haha: only half hr for you to go :) :happydance:

Kbkb - loving the New Year resolution - we shall be checking up on you :p :haha: Getting close, how you feeling?

Girls- i am so jealous of your leave, you leave only a week after me! Im still thinking I may move it earlier, we shall see. 


So - my excited news....we have completed!!! Going to pick up the house keys in about 20mins :happydance: Im so relieved it all came together in the end, had a few worried days but its all done :) got a couple of bits of put in the house but the main move is on the 30th - I am sooo sick of packing and I think I may have pushed it a little as my back is hurting and Im feeling zonked. :( silly me, were heading down to the inlaws in Bristol after we get the keys so im hoping DH will drive most of the way so I can nap :)

Will try and pop in again soon - my parents have internet...woop such luxury :haha:


----------



## smiley330

YAY!! Lovely to hear from you Certain, and so pleased you can pick up the keys before christmas!! :happydance: Eeeek you'll be in your brand spanking new home ready for the new year! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!!

Smiley - I am soooooo jealous ur finished work now! Bet ur over the moon!! Im a 9-5 tomorrow and then thats me done lol! Woo! Whats ur plans for 2nite? Anything exciting? Do u have any plans for christmas eve? Thats so nice about ur friend! LoL aw is this her first? Yeah ul prob get a lot of calls and texts! I remember when my SIL had her baby, she used to phone me during the night constantly to ask me questions...even though Brandon was only 3 weeks old haha! She thought I was an expert haha!

Certain - Eeeeek :happydance: thats sooooo exciting uv got ur keys! Aww a new year in a new house! Im so happy for yous! Just please take it easy with the move, its hard enough moving, never mind when your 6 months pregnant! 

Aww I think if you want to, you should move your maternity leave forward a few weeks! I def think stopping at about 36 weeks is a good idea! It means u have a few weeks to make sure everything is all organised...and u can have some well earned R&R!

AFM - Got my hair cut! Wooo! It badly needs coloured but I just dont wanna do it...have any of uz coloured ur hair while pregnant? I dyed it the week before I found out I was pregnant...so u can imagine it needs done again lol! Then went and bought a few wee stocking fillers for OH (socks, chocolate, a scratchcard etc) then went and met a girl who I was selling jewellery too off of Gumtree! So had a wee productive afternoon! Just finished wrapping the stocking fillers!

Hope uz all have a lovely christmas eve's eve :xmas8: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

I meant to ask certain - where abouts in scotland did u live?? Xxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi,

Aww Steph not long now until your fin :) I lived in Stirling for a year about 3 years ago :) loved it!! 

Yeah all very exciting! Had a really good journey down to Bristol so thats good - just starting to feel very christmassy :) we've decorated the tree :xmas16: (in laws always do it later) and made mince pies - going to watch Nightmare before christmas soon then pub this eve :) lots of fun. Im feeling pretty tired though, last few days catching up with me!

Have a lovely break :xmas12:


----------



## smiley330

Merry Christmas girlies!! Hope you all have a wonderful day 2mrw!! Loads of christmas love x x x x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey everyone!! Hope uz all have a wonderful christmas tomorrow!

Smiley, hope DS loves every minute of it!! 

Hope santas good to u all!!

Lots of love! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Hope you girls had a LOVELY Christmas!!!

How exciting to be in your new house , Certain!!! :yipee: Many many congratulations! Try and rest and not over do things over the move period, i know it is easier said than done!

Steph- Never got my hair coloured, I was told not to...at least the books say no!

smiley:flower: how are you, friend??? Your OH in a separate bed story really made me laugh :haha:


----------



## feeble

Hi can I join? I have a SMEP baby on the way! 

Due August 22nd, fell pregnant on my first proper cycle after stillbirth!


----------



## CertainTurton

Welcome feeble! Of course you may join. I will add you to the list. Congrats on your bfp, and so.sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: 

Kbkb- thanks, moving on Fri! Madness  enjoying a break at the mo now. Did you have a lovely xmas? 

Hope Santa was good to you all, I've been very lucky!


----------



## kbkb

Welcome feeble to our chatty thread! sorry to hear of your stillbirth :hugs: 

I had a great time, lots of family and social occasions over the weekend , though I didnt take any time off as such (exhausted it all in early Dec :haha:)

Certain-did you notice you have <100 days to go???? Exciting, eh?

Hope you all got lovely gifts!!!!
I'm going crib shopping on Saturday...yayyyy!!!!!


----------



## steph1505

Hiii ladies!!!

Hiya Feeble!! Of course u can join us! Huge congratulations on ur BFP! I am so sorry to hear abt ur loss... :hugs:

So how the heck was everyones christmas? What did we all get? I can honestly say that this was the best christmas of my life! Brandon totally understood what was going on and was soooo excited! He was totally spoiled! And i got my changing bag so am a very, very happy girl!!

And id jst like to wish Smiley a happy V-day!!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## feeble

I got

An IPad
New pyjamas
Bubble bath
A baby carrier 
A new jumper
Some new gloves
Some boot covers

Great Christmas! 

Though I have to say I bought all those gifts myself... With oh's credit ;)


----------



## kbkb

Happy V-Day Smiley :wohoo: :bodyb: :dance:!!!!!!!!

Looks like everyone drew in the loot! Way to go!


----------



## smiley330

Hello girlies!!! :hugs:

Well somehow (AGAIN) I managed to unsubscribe from this thread so didn't see any replies till I thought i'd just double check today!! 

I had a fantastic christmas!!! Has been so much fun, and have loved getting round all the family. DS has been thoroghly spoilt - we have loads of stuff just sitting in our living room as we have nowhere to put it. Really need to sort his stuff out!! 

Feeble - Welcome!! Yay another smepper! Very sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:

Thanks for the V-day congrats guys :happydance: I can't believe we are here!!!! How fast is time going???!! 

Well I am in work this morning - booooooo!! We don't have to take any holiday over christmas but we have to all put in half a day each, so this morning is my half day. I plan to catch up on BnB and do a little bit of online clothes shopping :happydance:

Oh and my bump is HUGE!! I am HUGE!! I think it's about 85% food, 15% baby related though.:dohh: x x x x x


----------



## feeble

Hello smiliey, my baby is called jasper too x


----------



## smiley330

feeble said:


> Hello smiliey, my baby is called jasper too x

Hello :wave: Ahhhh!! Amazing! I love love love the name Jasper :D x


----------



## feeble

He is the happiest baby ever! All cos of the name of course! Lol


----------



## smiley330

:D must be the name! How old is he? How many weeks pregnant are you now? I am not good at working out from dates! 

x x x


----------



## feeble

He's 17 months, I am 6 weeks pregnant x i was due to hae a little girl in January but she was stillborn in September...


----------



## smiley330

feeble said:


> He's 17 months, I am 6 weeks pregnant x i was due to hae a little girl in January but she was stillborn in September...

Ah i'm so sorry, can't imagine how hard that must have been :hugs: 

Aww 17 months is such a lovely age, my DS is 22 months now - but 16/17 months was when he got so much fun! Not that he wasn't fun before, just I really remember him beginning to learn so much at that age!!

x x x


----------



## smiley330

24 weeks bumpity bump!
 



Attached Files:







Squiggle 24 weeks (2).jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## smiley330

Happy new year to my fave smep girlies!! I hope 2012 is kind to u all and full of fun :D x x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hello ladies!! I havent really been on much recently! Having major withdrawls haha!

Smiley ur bump is gorgeous!! 

Happy New Year to all of u!! And roll on 2012 - the year of the Smeppers babies wooooo!

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Happy New year to all the SMEP gang!! :hugs: :kiss:

Smiley-awesome bump!

Getting really close now....I have 1 month and a few days left only!
baby is head down :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## steph1505

Happy New Year everyone! I was back at work today! Boooo!

Kbkb - cant believe u only have a month left! Thats amazing! I cant wait til u have ur wee baba! And thats fab that the baby has shifted! Looks like all ur wee exercises paid off! Woo hoo!

I had a wee bit of blood on the toilet paper wen i wiped 2day! Got a wee bit of a fright but this happened last time around the same time when i was pregnant with Brandon! It was a cervical erosion! Ive felt baby kick loads today so i know hes ok! 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi ladies,

Happy New Year and what a year it will be for all of us :) Hope you all had wild and uncontrolled parties!? I was all tucked up in bed :haha: not so wild but I was exhausted from the move.

kbkb - wow I cant believe how close it is for you now! thats amazing. So pleased to hear LO is in the right place. 

Steph - eeek thats a bit scary, have you got it checked out? good that he is moving lots to reassure you :) my DD is such a wriggler! I can see my bump rippling, its sooo strange! 

Smiley - amazing pic, love it :) so cute! Im starting to feel a bit like a whale, and all my colleagues 'wow your huge' and 'look how its grown' isnt helping... 

Feeble - wow sounds like you got a good haul of pressies at xmas :) great stuff. How you feeling? not too sick i hope! :hugs:


----------



## steph1505

Hey!

Aw certain...ur new year sounds just like mine!! Are u properly moved in now? Eek how exciting! 

How r u feeling these days? I kno wot u mean about feeling huge lol! I dont think people really realise wot they r saying when they go on about how big we are lol! 

I didnt go get checked out...i know it isnt anything serious... It prob is the same as wot I had with Brandon! I know i really should have... I might phone the midwife 2moro and see if i can get an appointment! I nearly fainted the other day too! Was at a wedding the other nite and all of a sudden got really dizzy, really hot and couldnt see anything! If OH hadnt of caught me, id've went down! Was really scary...and not how i wanted the wedding to go lol! I dunno wots goin on with my wee body! 

Btw, im 26 weeks tomorro...is that me in the third trimester?? 

Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Aww steph, best get it checked out with the mw, its always good to check these things even if it was ok with DS1 :) :hugs: fainting is never nice :( 
Its a bit confusing, my app said i was 3rd tri at 26 weeks but BnB says 27 weeks but I would say you are :happydance: how exciting!

Btw- have you had to book in for a glucose test? I had to drink lucosade and have bloods taken last week, then i have to see the midwife again next week. Is that just routine? I dont like lucosade...yuk! and they wanted to do it on moving day, so was a right hassle but nevermind - fx its all ok! 

Yep all moved in - just living with boxes now but we're getting there. I love being in our own place - very exciting! maybe get some pics soon! also got a new bump pic to pop on at somepoint.


----------



## steph1505

Yeah I think I will go get checked out...I was stupid for not doing it straight away but I was at work and didnt want to cause a scene for a small amount of blood... stupid I know!:dohh:

I havent been booked in for a glucose test! I cant even remember if I had one last time... but I dont remember being told to drink Lucozade or anything so Im gonna assume I havent had one :shrug:! When do you get your results? Is that to check for Gestational Diabetes?

Aw so glad uz are all moved in! LoL living out of boxes is great fun isnt it? Haha! NOT! Would love to see some piccies! And a new bump pic...seeing as how ur so huge these days :haha: Il upload my 26 week one tomorrow! I have a 26 week bump pic of when I was pregnant with Brandon so will definitely compare them! Someone asked me in work today 'shouldnt you be showing by now?' LoL so i unzipped my fleece and they were like 'woooow uv done well hiding a bump that size' haha!! 

xxxxx


----------



## kbkb

:wave: girlies!!

Steph- GO TO A MIDWIFE NOW, girl!!! You got me all worried. Even if you had it with Brandon, its best to show any bleeding and get yourself reassured. I'd say get your blood pressure and sugar checked as well since you were feeling faint. It could be totally benign but best to be safe than sorry :shrug: The glucose test is for gestational diabetes. It is horrid! you have to drink so much of just pure sugar it made me feel like puking for 2 hours after....

I'd say 3rd trimester is 27-28 weeks :haha: just a wee bit longer. Argh, 3rd tri is hard...you feel so HUGE!

Certain- Happy 3rd trimester!!! and a big congrats on the move! I'll bet you were so knackered, you'd have been grateful to just sleep on New Years! It is an amazing feeling to be in your own home,though. WELL DONE, you! :hugs:

Ok, snap poll-how many of us cheated over the holidays? I for one, confess to having half a glass of champagne on New Year's Eve...I felt really guilty after though.I've only done it once before in my pregnancy so I hope its OK???and just 1 glass of wine earlier.


----------



## smiley330

Hello!! 

How are we all?

kbkb - OMG, you don't have long left at all!!!! Eeeek, i'm so excited about this :D Are you feeling ready? Excited? 

Certain - Your new year sounds pretty much like mine! We went out for something to eat with some friends, then I just couldn't stay awake! Hmmm, I didn't have to have that glucose test last time - it is to check for gestational diabetes isn't it? I don't think it's routine, so maybe one of your samples came back a bit high in sugar or something? Or maybe they are just being overly careful with you! Glad you are all moved in - i'm so jealous!!!

Steph - Ah hun, what a couple of days you had with the bleed and the fainting! I would go and get it checked, just to be sure... there might just be something simple you can do/take to help so you don't get that light headed again?! Hmmm I would say 3rd tri is from 26 weeks... :D

Over christmas I kept getting "Oh you're hardly showing" "where's your bump" then within 2 days it was "wow, you've suddenly got huge" "look how big you are" - Yes, thank you!!!!! It hadn't grown that much in 2 days, just totally depends on what I wear... I forgot how annoying all the constant comments are. Fine, mention it once - but there is a baby in there and I am only going to keep getting bigger, is it really that shocking??

Looking forward to seeing some more bump pics!!!

Oh kbkb - yes, I cheated - I had a christmas Baileys - yummy!!! 

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning!

kbkb - yes dont you worry, Ive had 2 half glasses over the last 2 weeks (to celebrate the house, one with my parents and one with DHs) was lovely, although must admit it gave me heartburn :( grrr. A small amount like that isnt going to hurt LO, esp at this stage. Just relax :) Have you finished work now? Hope you arent feeling uncomfy!

smiley - lol, oh dear bump comments are funny. I dont mind it too much, it just depends on my hormones that day :haha:

Steph - did you call the mw? hope you are feeling less dizzy now. :hugs:

Yes, I did have a pos glucose urine screen once but I got the impression its routine now. Maybe its because im a first timer - I find out the results at my mw app next week.


----------



## kbkb

Eish- now that you mention heartburn Certain....:nope: I have been suffering in the fires of hell the last few days because baby is getting absolutely huge and pushing back up against my ribs!

Smiley-I'm not ready, definitely very nervous, but eager to get this done with now. It is becoming uncomfortable. It is harder and harder to get up from a sleeping position because my butt has like totally lost sensation!!! I still want to keep coming to work at least until full term i.e. 37 weeks. I figure if i just sit at home, I'll keep thinking about the birth and get too worked up and go MAD! :haha: Doc hasnt suggested i go off work and he's very pleased with my normal counts so far..so unless he says something, I stay workin! Not easy though, I am tiring fast!!!
And i agree with you, people are ridiculous... i am tempted to ask 'did the stork drop you off and that's why you dont know we ALL got here this way or are you just obnoxious' ???? :rofl:

Glad to know we all cheated, makes me feel a bit better about myself!


----------



## smiley330

OMG I am toooooo excited about one born every minute tonight!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE that programme. 1st series I was preg with ds1, the 2nd made me SOOO broody, and now this series i'm preg again - hahaha. I love it!

Anybody else looking forward to it? Or do I need to get out more!?

Ah kbkb - I totally remember that eagerness towards the end. I just wanted to get on with the birth, i'd read lots and been given lots of advice etc and just wanted to finally get on with it!! You are so good for wanting to work as late as possible, if I could stop now I would :D The only reason i'm not is cuz I want more time off with baby!

Certain - haha, yeh I agree - some days I take things much worse than others. Hormones have a lot to answer for! 

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Ooo Smiley is it starting again?? what channel? Im so annoyed we dont have TV/internet/phone etc until the 24th in the new house. But I may have to get DH to download it for me at work tomorrow...:haha: I just love it. I agree, would def leave work now if I could - Im just so tired and bored....oh well, 7 weeks and counting :)


----------



## smiley330

Wow no tv or anything until the 24th!! It's on channel 4 @ 9pm, so will be on 4od :happydance:


----------



## CertainTurton

Wooop will def get DH to download it for me then. Although he will be a wuss and not watch it with me :haha:


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!! Hope uv all had a good day!

Smiley - i am faaaar to excited about One Born Every Minute! I loooove the programme! The first series started not long after Brandon was born! It always makes me cry! My sky is out cos of this new bloody 'hurricane' to grace me with its presence so il need to watch it online!

I was lookin at ur pics on facebook from Christmas and u do not look pregnant at all! I kno u do have a bump cos weve seen it lol! But u sure know how to hide it! And u must be all bump cos u looked amazing haha! And DS of course, sooooo cute!

Certain - yeah i foned the midwife! She said if I have anymore blood then to go straight to triage but that it sounded like a bit of old blood! It wasnt 'bright' red! But she said she wants to see me soon to get my blood pressure etc checked cos of the fainting! Blaaaah! 

Kbkb - i actually didnt cheat over the holidays lol! I dont really like wine or baileys or champers...im more a vodka girl haha!! And didnt think that a glass of vodka would be the best idea!! Haha! But good on uz for all enjoying a wee treat!! Defo well deserved!!

Good on u for workin up so long!! Its a good idea cos it gives u longer when the babys here! Im on major countdown! 9 and a bit weeks to go! And a weeks hol in between so it only equals 25 shifts left (i only do 3 a week!) 

Feeble - hows u doing?

AFM - i went into Next today and bought theeee cutest wee christmas cardigans for next year! One for baby and one for Brandon! They were just so cute! I brought all the clothes ive got for baby already and i thiiiink i may have too much already! Oh dear!!! OH walked in the room and was like "seriously stephanie??? Did u not learn from Brandon!" Haha my response is "but they were all half price and soooo cute haha!" 

Im gonna on my computer soon and put up a wee pic of my bump! I feel huuuge! 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ahh Steph, thanks - you are sweet! Haha, my cousin (who moved to Australia a while ago) messaged me after I put those pics up and was like "you have to send me a bump photo now, as I can't see anything in those pics!" - You can totally see it all in my face though... and i'm wearing a big coat :D but I do think my clothes have been concealing it well, which is why I keep getting such shock when I do wear clothes that highlight how big I am!

Ah nooo your Sky is out! Hooray for internet TV! I am waiting 10 mins before I watch it so I can fast forward through the adverts - hahaha, such a loser. 

Glad you spoke to the midwife :hugs:

Eeeeek 25 shifts left, they will fly by!! Haha, you do make me laugh with your buying!! Luckily for my OH I have not even begun on clothes buying yet! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Haha! I make myself laugh lol! I cant help myself! I just see wee bargains and pick them up lol! 

Aww u def need to send ur cousin some bump pics! Ive been emailing my friend some pictures! She wanted me to put them on facebook! Em...noooo! Haha!

Lol im watching it just now! I welled up right at the start when it shows the clip of the baby being born! I feel sorry for the girl whos OH is going to Afghanistan soon! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Awww I know, I hope the baby comes before he has to go! Pahaha, I welled up as well at the start!!! Just a glimpse of a new baby does it!!

I couldn't wait any longer, I managed to fast forward through the first lot of ads now i'm caught up! :dohh:

x x x


----------



## smiley330

Daaaaa it's so emotional!!! :cry:

Steph - Did it say anywhere how big that baby was? Did I miss it? 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Oh lordy!!! That was hard to watch at the end! I cried and cried! Had to pause it and calm myself down there! The baby boy? He was 10lb 10oz!! Blooming huuuuuge! The wee girl was 7lb 10oz! The lady giving birth to the wee girl seemed to do really well! It seemed to be really quick! I hope this ones like that and not another c-section! Oooh!

Just gonna upload some pics! xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yeh I meant the baby boy - wow, 10lb 10oz!!! He was huge! He did look big! I shouldn't comment, my baby is prob going to be about that! Yeh it was tough watching though! 

Oooooh pics - yay! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Okay!!

So the first pic is of me today at 26 weeks...
The second is me at 26 weeks when I was pregnant with Brandon!

And the third is the wee cardigans I bought today! :haha: xxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







26 week bump.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 1









Photo092.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 0









IMAG0503.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## steph1505

LoL theres no way ur baby will be 10lb 10oz surely? Eeeeek!! How big was DS again?? Im hoping for 8lbs at the absolute max haha!! xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ah I love ur bump!! I think you look a bit smaller in comparison to Brandon's bump - what does it feel like to you? And I LOVE those cardigans!!!! your boys will look so cute! 

Haha, I really hope he's not gonna be that big but I wouldn't be surprised! DS was 8lbs14 .... How big was Brandon? 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

I think I look smaller too when comparing those pictures...OH doesnt, he thinks I look bigger! Hhmm...maybe I wont be as big this time lol! Fingers crossed! I think I feel bigger because my boobs are a hell of a lot bigger this time! I was a C cup last time where was Im now bursting out my DD bras! So think that makes me feel a lot more flabby of you know what I mean??

Brandon was 7lb 5oz, but he was 2 weeks early so dont know what he would have been if he went to his due date! Oooh ur DS was big...gosh! I dont know how u managed it lol! xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Aw man!!! I just weighed myself!! Ive put on 17lbs!! Aaaahhh!!!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Steph - I have totally been putting off getting myself weighed!!! I am just going to wait now for my 28 week appointment with the midwife so she can tell me. Haha, I was sat downstairs last night and the scales were calling me but I couldn't bring myself to step on them.... maybe i'll build up the courage this evening! 

I can guarantee I've put on more than that though :nope: - So I wouldn't worry!!! 

Oh yeah, I remember you said Brandon was 2 weeks early - did you do anything to entice him early? I'm thinking I am going to start doing anything to bring on labour from about 36 weeks, in the hope that he does come a teeny bit earlier and is not so big! In reality i'm pretty sure nothing I do will make the slightest bit of diff, but I can hope!

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol apparently, according to my pregnancy app that 22lbs is the average weight gain at 26 weeks, so at least im below average! Haha! I was never weighed at a midwife appointment...are they meant to do that?? Lol!

I didnt do anything to entice him to come early! I had taken a raspberry leaf capsule that day and had a cup of raspberry leaf tea before going to bed but that was it! Il def be doing the same this time haha! 

Apparently the best way to bring on labour is to ingest sperm hahaha!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi ladies,

So jealous of you watching One born every min - apparently I cant download it so I just have to wait until I have internet at home again :( grrrr. Glad it was good though. My colleague took great delight in telling me about about 10lb baby...ouch!

Steph your bump is so cute! I think it seems slighlt smaller than before but its hard to tell. well done on the weight gain- thats not much at all. I also havent weighed myself in a few weeks - dreading it. The mw has never weighed me either, just asked me at my very 1st appointment. Maybe she will do it next week. 

Hmm not so sure about the sperm theory, just like the sex and curry, def seems designed by men..however I expect I will try anything I can nearer the time!


----------



## steph1505

Lol certain!! I remember thinking that when I was pregnant with Brandon! But at 36 weeks, being the size of a whale...i absolutely refused to let OH near me haha!! I was like, i dont care if i go overdue...NO SEX!!!! Hahaha!! 

Thats rubbish u cant see One Born Every Minute!! Can u access 4od anywhere? Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning Everybody!

Steph - Well I braved it and weighed myself last night. And i've put on 14 pounds since my first weigh in.... which on paper looks ok, BUT I had already started to put on weight before I was preg cuz of going on holiday etc so, in reality - i've prob put on closer to 2 stone from my "happy, fighting weight" :D Ah well!

I also drank lots of RL tea with DS, I actually liked the taste - Not one person i've spoken to said they like the tea, maybe i'm weird! I don't think it helped make him come early, but I had a pretty easy (as far as labour can be described as easy) labour - so will definitely be cracking that out again!!

Certain - how is your bump coming along? Pic!!! 

Well my OH watched OBEM last night - he loves it almost as much as I do!! Haha! He also has a preg app on his phone (he's a big girl sometimes) - and was keen to tell me we have less than 15 weeks to go.....which isn't long at all. No shit! Gotta love him!!

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Morning!!

Smiley - Well done on braving the scales!! LoL we wont count before you were pregnant haha...so 14lbs it is! Well done :happydance: Wooooo! I asked me OH last nite how much he thought Id put on and you should have seen the look of sheer terror in his face :haha: He was like "...em...half a stone? No? More?" Haha!! He was terrified to answer haha! 

Aw I really liked the taste of raspberry leaf tea!! I think I did add some sugar to it but I did like it! I dont know what to do differently to make my labour easier this time... I think one of my big mistakes last time was that as soon as I went on maternity leave, I literally lay on the couch the whole time, which caused Brandon to turn back to back!! Im really gonna make sure that I keep relatively active this time round! I havent been to the gym in ages but I am gonna go back next week and just walk...and get back swimming! 

That is soooo cute about your OH!! I cant believe he has a pregnancy app! That is seriously cute!! LoL! Its good that hes so interested lol! I love how hes telling you how long you have left...as if you havent been counting haha :dohh:!! 

My OH almost had a heart attack when I told him that was us in 3rd trimester haha!! He couldnt believe it! He was like "It didnt go this fast last time!!" LoL!! Silly man!

Yeah Certain...we wanna see a pic!!!!! :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hahaha! Bless your OH!! I asked my OH the same question last night - haha, I think he displayed the same look of terror you're describing!! He just stumbled over his words and was like "err, recently? couple pounds..." - Pahaha. I guess that is a loaded question!!

Ahh, yeh - that is actually a good tip. To stay as active as possible. When I went on maternity leave last time I did LOADS of walking. I don't do any exercise of any kind usually, so this is really out of character (I am very very lazy) - but I swear it helped. OH was off a lot too in the last few weeks cuz of all the snow we had (excellent timing) so we just went on loads of walks! Haha in the snow! 

Haha, OH's are funny aren't they! It is so strange that we are all coming into the home stretch now though. 

kbkb - how are you?? You are not allowed to go too quiet nowadays or we will think you have gone into labour!! :D

x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Hey girls!!!
Steph- I do agree you're looking smaller this time around than you were with Brandon! its so cute of your OH to be tracking the pregnancy app :cloud9: they are such sweeties .Mine too is super sympathetic and always trying to make me more comfortable now that I am so huge...he wont even let me load the washing machine because the bending is uncomfortable. Makes me really feel for girls with nasty OHs..you tend to see a lot of those on BnB

Smiley- hey where are your 14 lbs???!! you look all belly to me, you dont seem to have put on weight anywhere else! u still look so tiny!

Certain- wassup???


----------



## steph1505

Aaaww kbkb! Ur OH sounds lovely! Lol thats so nice of him to make sure ur always comfy! Lol! I do really feel for ladies who dont have nice OHs...or no OHs for that matter! 

Aw Smiley I am definitely gonna walk walk walk then! I def want a labour like ures last time! 

Kbkb...do u have any sort of birth plan? Xxxxxc


----------



## smiley330

Awww yeah, i'm so glad everybody seems to have wonderful OH's - it makes me sad hearing some stories from other ladies!

Steph - have you got to have any more appointments now to decide about the vbac? Or have they already given you the go ahead? I hope you get to have a stress free birth!!

kbkb - Ahh :hugs: - lots has gone to my thighs and my face!! Oh and my back... back fat is the most annoying!!! I think side on photo's are the more flattering of angles!

Ugh, i'm at work and i'm soooo bored!!!! I keep looking at the calendar and working out how many more times i'll have to do various things before I go on mat leave!

x x x


----------



## steph1505

My consultant said i can attempt a vbac if i want but i have an appt on 1st of march to get a growth scan and check the location of the placenta! I think, if the baby is back to back, they prob wont let me go naturally! Tbh, im not pinning all my hopes on doing it naturally! Im trying to keep the thoughts of, if i do it naturally, great! But as long as the baby is out safely i really dont care! 

Lol its only 9 weeks til we start mat leave! Eeeek! I have 24 shifts left cos i have a weeks holiday at the end of january! 9 weeks isnt long at all! Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Morning ladies!!

Ok!! OH and I were talking last night about decorating the boys rooms and OH was saying how he isn't really fussed and hes happy to go along with whatever I want! So I was saying how I didnt know whether to do blue with a transport theme, or a (nice) green with a sort of jungle/safari theme and all of a sudden OH perks up and starts getting dead excited about a jungle theme :haha:

So weve agreed to do a jungle room! Brandon looooves animals, especially lions so Im sure he will love it! So, naturally, Im now like a woman obsessed haha! Trying to find things online etc haha!

Ive seen this bedding set but Id like some honest opinions...do yous think it looks cheap? I want the room to be cute etc but Id still like it to look 'classy' (I dont know if thats the right word I want to use!!)

https://www.sweetbabybedding.co.uk/Design/Jungle

Wot do uz think? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Eek! I just ordered this for Brandons new bed once hes up to a single bed!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LION-KIN..._Bedding_PP&hash=item5ae2bd221b#ht_2142wt_952

Im telling u! Im obsessed!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Steph - I think the jungle theme is amazing!!! Love the bedding sets in those links :D x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Oooh ive seen so many more bedding sets now! Theres too much to choose from!! LoL! Ive warned OH hes in for a night of jungle talk hahaha!

Hows everyones weekend been? I was off work today but me and Brandon just spent the day doing house work lol! xxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning!

Steph - How was your night of jungle talk? Lots and lots of pics of all decorating choices please :D

So... Squiggle never sleeps! Haha, and he has the biggest kicks on him! I never got woken up when I was preg with DS, but Squiggle is waking me up loads - last night I just couldn't believe how powerful these kicks / rolling about movements are - he's still so tiny! (or at least, he should still be tiny!) 

My OH also planted an unwelcomed seed last night - we were saying how lovely it's going to be for DS and this baby to have each other and have a brother to play/fight with etc and OH laughed and said "can you imagine if it's a girl now" - Errrrrrr - What business do you have starting those doubts in my head???

We couldn't get it confirmed at the 20 week scan and it's now playing on my mind. (Not that we wouldn't be happy with a little girl, just when you find out the sex and get used to that it would need a readjustment wouldn't it!)

I'm looking at the 16 week gender scan pics and there is absolutely no way it's a mistake. There is very very clearly boys bits (penis and scrotum, willy and balls, bangers and mash.... you get my drift!) So I know there is no way any of that is disappearing, but now my crazy pregnant mind is worrying!! Arghh!! Stupid OH!!

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hellooo! 

Aw Smiley...give ur OH a slap :haha: LoL i do know what you mean though...would be such a huuuuge surprise if it turned out to be a girl lol!! But if you can definitely see boy bits then I wouldnt worry! I had a panic moment when you all said I looked smaller than when I was pregnant with Brandon cos apparently your bump isnt as big with a girl than what it is with a boy! But like you said...I definitely saw "bangers and mash :haha:" at the 20 week scan! 

LoL thats so cute that Squiggle is giving massive kicks! I still feel as though my kicks are relatively small! Altho, you can sit and watch my tummy move now which I loooove doing!! Cant believe he is waking u up though...they must be bloody powerful! :happydance:

Ooooh Jungle Talk was good! OH doesnt really get excited lol! He was just saying "yeah thats nice...oh i like that" lol while I was bouncing about Brandons room acting as if Im Laurence Llewelyn Bowen haha!! 

So here is what we are gonna do... paint one wall a nice green colour and the rest a kind of biscuit brown...

Ive attached some pictures of the duvet Ive ordered for Brandon and then the nursery bedding set for the cot! The bundle you get is amazing...you get the quilt, bumper, fitted sheet, 2x window valance, nappy stacker, toy bag, two pillows and 3 canvases to hang on the wall - all for £88!! BARGAIN!

And the other picture is a sticker you can get for the wall! I think its soooo cute! We'll either put that over Brandons bed or Babys cot! (I still feel really weird calling him Oliver)! Brandon has loads of lion teddys and toys already so they can all go out on display! And Im gonna get a piece of rope and tie it from one corner of the ceiling to another and hang wee monkeys from it! I cant wait to get started...just need to get some money lol! Think I'll be hitting up Gumtree again haha!

xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







simba duvet.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 1









jungle bedding.jpg
File size: 61.7 KB
Views: 2









stickers 2.jpg
File size: 74.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## steph1505

Woop woop!! Just made £20 off of Facebay! Eek! :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Evening ladies!

Well...wait til u hear this!!

I was having a great wee day, totally gutted Brandons room! The only thing I didnt do was hoover under Brandons cotbed! So OH comes in from work and says he'l quickly move the bed and give it a wee hoover!

Ten minutes later, OH walks into the living room to tell me hes snapped Brandons bed :saywhat: so as I type, neither of my sons have a bed! We were gonna turn the bed back into a cot when baby came and buy Brandon a single bed!

So were gonna need to go tomorrow before I go to work and get Brandon a new bed! Im gutted! I loooooved that cotbed! It was from a beautiful Mamas and Papas range that they dont make anymore :cry: We were gonna claim the house insurance but we STUPIDLY set a ridiculously high excess to lower the monthly payments because "we'll never claim"!! :dohh::dohh::dohh:

So it looks like were all squeezing into our bed tonight haha! Brandon is currently sprawled out in our bed...I dunno how we'll all fit haha!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

:wave: girls!!

I do apologize for being MIA on and off...I cant keep pace with you energetic ladies. I'm getting so slow :dohh:!! I promise I'll just say hi so you rest assured I'm not in labour :thumbup:

Steph- that is such a gorgeous room!!!!! And for such a bargain price. I totally love the bedding, the walls, the duvet EVERYTHING! and you know me...i am not someone who gets too excited at baby shopping :haha: Sorry to hear of your bed fiasco,hope you all fitted!

Smiley- How wicked of your OH to plant that doubt, :haha: bangers and mash! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you crack me up.........

Its fabulous to have a high on testosterone LO, eh? :bodyb: 

I'm nearly 36 weeks, and this one is showing no signs of slowing down on the frenetic activity. Over the weekend, I was doubled up a few times because LO was hitting my pelvis tons . My mum nearly thought I was in labour!

I have been FINALLY getting my ducks in a row! My mum is really artistic and has made tons of embroidered quilts, sheets, babygrows and onesies for the LO. That finally got me into action. OH and I went shopping and we bought caps, mittens, socks, baby toiletries, a bath tub and some very cute jumpsuits. I will put up some pics! and with one of my MONSTROUS BUMP. My mum is wincing looking at my size, and swearing it's a boy...I had barely put on 6-7 kilos ( i think 13-15 pounds) until month 9, now its really speeding up. I put on like 2.2 pounds last week. Doc says he would be worried if I didnt, so I guess all's well. He also thinks I'm likely to go full term, maybe a bit overdue..Ah well. As if i wasnt big enough already. 1 month more of kicking fun. LO is not yet engaged , although it is head down and slightly oblique ( Doc was amused, says this one is NOT in a hurry to come out). 
I'm beginning to realllllllly SLOW DOWN...I am still exercising on my ball and doing the elliptical, but daily household chores are just such an ordeal! So glad my mum's around to help out.Is this normal or this is just me being lazy??? 

Certain- wassup with you??


----------



## kbkb

We dont get to make a birth plan. Here the Doctors drive the process much more than the mother. But the good part is that my Doc is very old fashioned and keen to keep things as natural as possible.
If the baby has no issues with the cord messing with its neck, and is engaged properly-Doc has assured me we'll go natural and deliver vaginally. so now it all depends on the baby's position which we'll ascertain at my growth scan around the 15th
:) All i know is, I am going for that epidural!!! I dont think I could handle it without...:haha: i am such a wuss


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning!

Steph - Hahaha! Oh dear! Hope you managed to all squeeze into bed and get a good sleep! :D We have a lovely mamas and papas cotbed as well, but we are just going to move DS straight into a single bed and leave it as a cot for baby. We are on the hunt for a decent single bed with lots of storage underneath!!! Then aiming to make the move for him begining of Feb!! Ooooh he is getting tooooo grown up :cry:

Love all the pics of nursery stuff!!!!! You have totally started me off on wanting to get the boys room sorted. :D 

kbkb - Hello! Haha, good to see you starting to make those purchases :D Yes yes yes, post pictures please!!!!!!! Yeh definitely don't worry about the weight, it really packs on at the end and you've done so well to not really put much on anyway!! I don't know how you've done it! 

Certain - Hope you are good and the new house is treating you well :D 

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Hello ladies, 

Wow lots of chatter, sorry to have been away - I really miss having the internet at home - get it back on the 24th :happydance: 

Kbkb- well done on getting all those bits, must feel better to be getting some stuff now. Im not suprised you are slowing down, you should def listen to your body - your poor pelvis getting all those kicks :hugs: take it easy! 

Smiley - aww its great you are getting good kicks - my LO is sooo strong too. poor DH gets kicked in the back too sometimes. I do find the rolls and turns very odd! 

Steph - oh no! what a shame about the bed - silly man! It does give you more of a chance to get shopping though :) I love the nursery sets!

AFM - well here I am at 28 weeks! its going so quickly! The house is great, getting there now - did another 8 boxes over the weekend...phew! Also just starting to think about the nursery - Its funny you are talking about a jungle as my DH is desperate for a lion king theme (he loves it - such a kid) - do you think its too boyish though? I have been looking at some lovely wall stickers here: https://www.decowall.co.uk/africa2brwall-stickers-4377-p.asp and some are soo cute. However DH has a cousin who is great at art (BIIIG art) and were thinking of asking him if he would like to do some wall art for us...hmmm.
Below is the long awaited bump pic - took this on sat at exactly 28 weeks - what do you think? Im getting loads of comments now. I also braved it and weighed myself (once I had unpacked the scales...) and Ive put on 18lb - I guess not too bad, but a fair bit of that is on my back and face :(
I had another scan today for the research study and she was head down but curled in such a tight ball :) her feet were right by her head - madness! so cute though. 
Ive also made the decision over the weekend to move my mat leave to start on the 20th Feb - Im just feeling so tired already and I think it will be worth it in the long run. So that will mean another 5 weeks for me....hurry up time!! :)

so how are you all today?

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/IMAG0029.jpg


----------



## smiley330

Hello Certain!!

LOVE your bump pic!!!! Ahhh I think a Lion King theme would be lovely, you can totally make it less boy and more girly as well - those wall stickers are fab! It's funny u mention Lion King - my DS got that for christmas and we have watched it every day, about 100 times since!!!! Arghh!!! It's a good job I love it :D 

Ahh how nice you had another scan! JEALOUS! 

Ahh hooray to moving your maternity leave! Don't blame you at all for moving it, I couldn't work that close to the end! Only 5 weeks to goooo!!! :happydance:

x x x


----------



## smiley330

Morning Everyone!

How are we all getting on? 

Steph - how'd the bed situation go? We are ordering DS's new bed this evening :happydance: Going to get him one that has lots of storage underneath - it's a bit higher than a normal bed though so i'm hoping he just gets used to it!!

We have re-opened the name discussions as well.... Jasper is still in the lead, but I just wanted to make sure we have thought about all our options and that we have a backup should we suddenly decide we don't like Jasper. So now we have Oscar as well.... Which, is a very close second I must say! I've stuck both names on the fridge and now i'm not even sure what I like best :dohh: I think it's still Jasper, but I don't know!

Good job we still have a bit of time! 

And OMG - my legs are annoying me!! At night time I get what can only be described as "tickly bones" just behind my knees, and it's soooo irritating, i just can't sleep. I remember getting it with DS now, but that wasn't until much later on :nope:

x x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning,

Oh dear smiley, hope your tickly bones settle down, is it like restless leg syndrome? Im struggling to sleep at the mo too :( mixture of my boobs killing me again (and leaking all over the place) and my mind whizzing :( grrr so tired! Cant wait for leave! 
Awww new bed is going to be so cute! storage underneath is always good and im sure he will love the climb up :) 
Oscar is a great name too - must be tricky to revisit it though. I think were def on Eleanor - have to be now as I think my friend is making me something personalised for my baby shower (on sat :happydance:) - she subtly sent me a text asking how to spell it :haha:


----------



## smiley330

As far as I can tell it is like restless leg syndrome, but i'd never really heard of that till I was just googling yesterday! Ohhh I really hope it buggers off!

Ahh it's horrible when you can't sleep isn't it. My boobs (well one single boob) was really aching the other night, has stopped now though. 

Yeh it's a bit annoying that we've thought about other names now, but it's my own fault! I just want to be sure! 

Ahhh yay!! A baby shower!! That's exciting! I had one with DS but not sure i'm going to have one this time :shrug: Eleanor is a beautiful name :D x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!!

Lol got brandons new bed built yesterday! It sounds quite like the one ur planning on ordering smiley! Its got 3 massive drawers under it which has saved us having to buy a new chest of drawers! Woo hoo! Brandon loves it, calls it his big boy bed! Where r u ordering DS's bed from? We got Brandons from Ikea! 

Oh i do like Oscar as a name! Its MIL's dogs name which is why we never considered it lol but i think it is soooo cute! Btw...i dont want that to sound like im saying i think its a dogs name...i dont! 

We are definitely sticking with Oliver but im not sure abt Noah as a middle name anymore! It just doesnt 'feel' right if uz get wot i mean?

Lol sorry, i had to laugh at tickly bones! I cant imagine wot that feels like!

Certain - aw are ur boobs leaking? That didnt happen to me at all with Brandon and hasnt happened yet this time! Hope ur not stressing urself out with things on ur mind? 

AFM- dont really have much to report! I struggle to sleep too but think its jst general aches and pains! I have such a sore back but i think its from building that bed yesterday! Ive been getting really quite a lot of Braxton Hicks tho! Lol a bit bloody early!!

Im just at work now! Finish at 6! My manager spoke to me yesterday and said that as of he 1st week in feb, i can pick all my own shifts! Wooooo!! 

Smiley, il upload a pic of Brandons bed later on to see if its similar to the one uz are ordering DS!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Certain! I meant to add... Im so jealous ur getting a baby shower! I didnt get one last time and wont be getting one this time either! Boooo!

And i loooove eleanor as a name! Beautiful! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh yay, upload a pic of his bed so I can see!! We were looking at ones in Ikea! I suddenly thought about a bed with storage underneath and it was like a lightbulb moment - no need for extra chest of drawers like u said!! :happydance:

Ahh that's great u can start picking your own shifts! That's nice of your manager!

Haha, that's fine... calling my potential name a dogs name! :haha: 

Oh don't overdo it too much with the bedroom furniture moving / building, a sore back is definitely no fun! x x x x


----------



## kbkb

:howdy: girls!!! Guess what? a friend of ours is sending his son's crib over :) I'm kicked as hell , saves more work for me :haha: The only issue is it is blue....and by all counts I'm having a lil :pink: sooooo....we will need to get it repainted. Bummer....

Steph- lovely to get to pick and choose when you want to work! so awesome of your manager. Bawwwwwwwwwwwl, so jealous of all 3 of you going off on maternity early. Now, I am wishing i could, feel soooo tired. Only issue is i get lesser time after, so not helping my own cause. Sorry, just felt like a good old whine!

Certain- NICE bump!!!! very neat and just the right size! I went off to bed @ 9 pm yesterday, going to get a bump pic for you all today!

Jasper, Eleanor, Oliver- :thumbup: girls, though I'm picking Oliver over Jasper...
:brat: OH STILL WONT LIKE ANY NAMES!!! :hissy:we are dysfunctional!!!!


----------



## steph1505

:wave:

Smiley - Ive attached some pictures of the bed! Its sooooo handy having these drawers underneath! I think I now have more storage than clothes! Oh dear...does that mean I get to go shopping :haha::haha: Altho, Brandon is lying in bed opening and closing the drawers as I write this haha! So thats the only downfall lol! Im hoping once the novelty of the new bed wears off he will leave the drawers alone! :thumbup:

Kbkb - LoL I cant believe ur OH doesnt like any names :dohh: lol What names are your favourites? Hopefully once he or she makes an appearance into the world, he'l take one look at them and a name will seem obvious! And that is sooooo good about yous getting a crib! Maybe you could just paint it white and that way you dont need to do any painting once the baby arrives! 

AFM - Yeah its really good that my manager has let me do that! She said I can work and days, any time, as long as I do my contracted hours! So I could do my hours over 3 or 4 or 5 days! :happydance: 

Someone at work said to me "Stephanie, I cant believe how fat you are now" :ignore::ignore: Grrrr! This is coming from a woman who has put on 4 stone in the past 6 months! Raaaage! She was like "ur cheekbones have totally disappeared this past week" so in other words, my face has got fat! LoL it has puffed out slighly in the past two weeks but not enough to get that kind of comment! Oh it took all my might to not smack her haha!

xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







bmc new bed.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0519.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1


----------



## smiley330

Ah Steph that bed is amazing!! That is one of the ones we were looking at actually, though I think OH wants to order a diff one - but that bed looks really nice in real life! Oooooh exciting!

OMG - I may have had to hit her... how rude! She sounds pretty jealous though! It's funny you've mentioned your face, cuz all day yesterday I was having a sad day cuz of how fat my face is getting!!!! Seriously, my chin is like morphing into my neck - sexy. I can handle the weight everywhere else, but there is just no hiding it in your face...and I look so awful!!!!! :nope:

SAAAAADDDDD FAAAATTT FAAAACCCEE!!! x x x x x


----------



## kbkb

Steph- :grr: Pardon my French, but what a b&%ch!!!!!!! :brat:

Smiley- if your bump pic is anything to go by, I'll bet the fat is in your dreams!!! You are fine!! pls stop stressing yourself out!


----------



## steph1505

Lol aww smiley!! We can just be the fat face friends :haha: i know wot u mean abt ur face morphing into ur neck haha!! I still have the faint outline of collar bones...i think once they go il be sad lol! 

Oooh wot bed is it uz are gonna order? Brandons bed is quite big and imposing but i we have high ceilings and stuff so i think the room can handle it lol! Ive sat this morning and but all their clothes in the drawers and now i have soooo much more space! Eek! Everyone in work was laughin at me yesterday cos i was sittin in the office and i turned to my friend and said "aw i cant wait to go home and get my drawers filled" aaaahh!! The dirty minded so and so's reminded me of it the whole day haha! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Ooh ooh! Just realised...happy 3rd tri smiley! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Evening :flower:

kbkb - Where are these pics you have promised!!?? Haha, the fat is very real - I just have one of those faces! :D

Steph - Fat face friends sounds perfect! Haha, that's so funny about you being that excited about sorting your drawers out! Ha, and the phrase you used is excellent :D I can't wait to properly start doing it all. We've ordered a bed just off a random website (prob gonna be the most poorly made bed ever now!!) i'll pull a picture off for you in a mo.. so as soon as that comes i'll start on my organising crusade!

Eeeeeek, I was holding off thinking i'm in 3rd Tri now - but Bugger it - HELLO 3rd Tri, please be kind to me!

x x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Oooooh OBEM is tonight!! Followed by this thing about crazy "perfect" mothers!! :happydance:


----------



## steph1505

Ohh my sky is still out!! What is this 'perfect' mothers thing?? Is OBEM 9pm?

Aaaw lol dont think that about the bed! Im sure it'll be fab! Its not as if Ikea is the highest of quality haha! 

Aaw third trimester is so scary isnt it? Theres no more trinesters haha!! Aaaaaahh!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yep, OBEM is on at 9pm and then this other thing - which is called "How to be a good mother" is on straight after. From what I can see it's a load of women who are mental. . . .Ha! Saw a clip of one lady who eats her placenta, one doesn't use any nappies at all (?!), one who was showing pics of her babies poos... I think it's just about various parenting methods? :shrug: Def worth a watch!! 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

LoL im crying already!! Hahahahaha!! Here we go!! xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Right...Im not joking here but these women tonight (apart from the lady in the red) are making it look ridiculously easy here!! At my next consultant appointment Im gonna speak about the chances of me getting a water birth! I was desperate for one last time and I really really want one again! 

I felt really sorry for the lady in the red, she was clearly traumatised from her previous labour! Poor wee lamb! 

This "How to be a good mother" looks awfully interesting! These women look craaaaazy! xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Ladies....

Eeeek we managed to get TV back just in time to watch OBEM - :happydance: but wow, what was with the highheels?! but didnt she do well? just raised her eyebrows a few times -very impressive. Was so sad for the lady in red, she was really struggling - I def think Im going be like that, yelling at everyone. Her OH was pretty good with her though. My DH managed to walk in just as they pulled the baby out of the 3rd woman - he was like "its blue- why is it blue!?!" he was really upset thinking the baby wasnt ok. I had to reassure him until the camera showed the pink baby :haha: bless him. 
Love that show!!!


----------



## steph1505

Yeah the woman in the pool did so well! Her OH was annoying the life out of me! I warned OH "U ever call me good girl during labour and I will punch you" haha!! Yeah felt really bad for the girl in the red! OH said there were bits of her labour that reminded him of me :blush: LoL i dont ever remember screaming but he said I went through a wee mad hour haha :haha:!

Aw god bless ur OH, thats so sweet! I think the wee baby was just in shock! I cant believe how quiet the woman was and her wee girl was 9lb 12oz! Yikes! Id've thought i would have at least let out a wee 'ouch' haha! 

It really makes me want to be in labour though! I cant wait! I loved being in labour last time (up until a certain point lol) but I really enjoyed timing contractions and 'breathing it away'!! Ooooh makes me all excited! 

Certain...I wanted to share these pics with u cos ur OH is a lover of the Lion King...I think the wee cream onesie would look lovely on a wee girl too! xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0536.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0533.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## smiley330

Morning girls!!

How is everyone? 

kbkb - no early labour?? 

Steph - Those little sleep suits are amazing!! SO cute! 

I am in work and booooorreeedd!! Got so much to do, but I keep on putting it off. :dohh: 

Someone save me with something baby related to look at! :D x x x x


----------



## steph1505

LoL hey Smiley :wave:

Booo to being bored at work!

LoL I went out to the shops with Brandon today for a bit! Got baby some wee socks, booties and scratch mits lol! And took back a wee cardigan that someone got Brandon for Christmas! It was lovely, but they got it aged 4-5! Whyyyy? LoL! 

Have been looking for a new cotbed, stalking gumtree haha! Ive seen this one though that Ive totally fallen in love with:

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-hayworth-package-white/pkha02700/type-i/

Its lovely! Im not sure I would use the cot top changer as we have the changing unit but...it has a drawer underneath haha!! LoL OH said to me last nite "whats the obsession with drawers all of a sudden" :haha:!! Just wish we had some money to go and buy one! Bloody skint this month cos OH has to get his car MOT and service etc...then we had to buy that bed lol! xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Helllooooooo!!

Hope you all have had a lovely weekend?! 

Steph - that cot is beautiful! Haha, draws are the way forward from now on :haha:

I am still trying to organise my house! Our room really needs sorting! We have a lovely gliding chair with a footstall that is currently in DS's room - but that will need to come out of there and into our room.... but there is just nowhere for it to go!! 

I said to just get rid of it, but OH wants to keep it. He's right, it was an absolute godsend in the middle of the night (the comfiest chair EVER!) but I just don't know how to fit it in! As well as having to make space for baby to sleep in our room :dohh:

Arghhhhh!! It's all getting too much! 

My friend found out there are having a boy today :happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay! I was hoping she would have a boy, otherwise my boys would have been massively out numbered by girls in our little group! (Im the only one with a boy!) so will be nice to see another little boy running around :cloud9:

I think my other friend is going to be a bit upset though, she is desperate for a boy this time and it's looking like another girl (she's only having 2 children). But we'll see! 

x x x


----------



## kbkb

:wave: girls...Sorry am feeling really low energy and queasy today... *mondayyyyyy* but just to assure you no early labour!!
Hope it passes...yuck. i thought i was over it in 1st tri


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> :wave: girls...Sorry am feeling really low energy and queasy today... *mondayyyyyy* but just to assure you no early labour!!
> Hope it passes...yuck. i thought i was over it in 1st tri

Ahhh sorry you're not feeling great :hugs: I do like it that you've checked in though so I know you haven't had baby! 

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## steph1505

Hello ladies!!

Did everyone have a good weekend? 

Kbkb - glad to see ur still here haha! Sorry ur feeling so rubbish tho! Ur probably just tired! R u still working?

Smiley - im totally feeling ur pain of trying to make things fit! Not good! Ur chair does sound amazing tho so if u can keep it, i so would!! 

Thats lovely ur friend has found out shes having a boy! Eek! So nice that ur two will have a wee buddy! 

AFM - well OH and I are now talking about putting the flat on the market! I love my home but it just isnt working anymore! We were talking abt putting a new kitchen in (it badly needs it) but whats the point when we want to move? So think were gonna get some estate agents up this week and next week to get the place valued! Its prob the last thing we need these days but we could really be doing with more space! 

And were going to see a cotbed on weds! A girl from gumtree is selling that mamas and papas one (without the drawer alas) but its £150 for the cot, luxury mattress and cot top changer! Eek! Lol OH is totally fed up of me and gumtree haha! 

Hows everyone else? Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning Ladies,

How are you all? 

Steph - Lol I know the feeling with Gumtree, each day its like "ive seen this and..." :haha: poor men! Sounds like a great bargain though! Wow you are brave considering moving now! I would prob suggest waiting until DS2 is here but im not sure if that would be any easier! Im still recovering from the move, but at least you could seriously nest :) would you be looking for another flat or a house? how exciting!! Those sleep suits are sooo cute - we have a simba snuggly for her but would love a little grow too!

Smiley - try to rearrange is soo stressful, hope you manage to get it all sorted :) Lovely to hear about another little boy on the way :)

Kbkb - hang in there :hugs: hope you are starting to feel better, make sure you take it easy x

AFM - well I had my baby shower on Sat - was so lovely, my sister threw a sort of English tea party with mini victoria sponges and tea in posh china...just lovely. we played some silly games, and baby eleanor got some lovely clothes :) was great fun! Made it all quite real!!
Im feeling a bit rubbish today :( heartburn is making me sick which is horrid and I find it soo distracting - hope it passes but ive eaten so many rennies! Oh well. 
We have also just found out that the company DH works for is closing the office - but its ok he isnt losing his job - he will just be working from home! He is a webs developer so can do it from anywhere really. This means he will be home while im on mat leave too. Its good news but Its taking me a while to get used to the idea...dont know why but I had always imagined i would be on my own with her for a while...strange, silly hormones! 

wooop Im now a squash!! :haha:


----------



## kbkb

thanks for all the sympathy :hugs: ladies!

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:-am full term today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## smiley330

:wohoo: :wohoo: Congrats on being full term kbkb!!!!! Eeeeek hope baby doesn't keep you (and us) waiting too much longer! Can't believe only a few weeks till your due date! x x x


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey kbkb congrats on reaching full term :happydance: WOWSERS

Sorry i have been MIA but i was pretty poorly over new year and the weekend just passed i was down in london visiting my heavily pregnant sister (35 weeks) as it was her baby shower. But im back and getting back into a normal routine........except i may be developing SPD :-( my doctor is hopping its just some pregnancy related ligament pain and that it will go away and not turn out to be SPD but i have to go back to the doctors in a weeks time.

How are all you wonderful ladies doing. Certain how's the new house, have you started nesting yet. I bought some sample pots of paint yesterday as we are going to start doing up the nursery.......finally :happydance:

AND i have my 20 weeks scan today


----------



## steph1505

Hello ladies!!

Tray - hellooo! Sorry to hear uv been poorly! Hope ur on the mend! How was ur weekend? That must be so much fun that u and ur sister r having babies so close! Did she enjoy her baby shower? Aw gosh I really hope ur not getting spd! Fingers crossed! My midwife thot i might b getting it but i think it was jst ligament pain cos its not as bad now! And how exciting today is ur 20 week scan!! Please let us kno how it goes! Woooo!

Certain - aww uv had ur baby shower! Im sooo jealous! Did u enjoy it? Eek! I really wish i was having one lol! We sooo wanna see pics of wot u got! Hehe!

Have u started nesting yet? I am big time! Its definitely getting me lol! All i wanna do is declutter haha! Even if there isnt that much clutter! Haha!

Kbkb - aaaahh cant believe thats u full term!! Thats sooo exciting/scary cos it just really shows how quickly time passes! Wow! R u still working?

Smiley - hows u doing? Did u find somewhere for the chair? Only 7and a bit more weeks til maternity leave!! Ah woo hoo!!! 

AFM - well OH and I have definitely decided to put the house on the market! :happydance: i dont wanna get all excited tho cos it will prob take a while to sell cos of the market! We r gonna paint the kitchen & put down a new floor and then get ppl up to value it! I cant wait! The house that i want is still for sale! Its been on the market for abt 8 months now! Lol! 

Got my 28 week midwife appt this afternoon! And going to see this cotbed at half 12!! Ahh im excited!! Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!

How'd ur scan go tray?

Well the midwife found glucose in my urine at my appointment so i need to go back next week and give her another sample! Really hope it was just a wee one off!

Xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

kbkb -Woop :happydance:full term how exciting! :) how are you feeling? drinking any raspberry leaf tea yet!? :p

Try- How was the scan!?! :) sorry to hear you have been ill - take it easy. I really hope your sister is ok - the mw is keeping an eye on my back/hip pain too to make sure its not developing, I hope she can rest even with the pain. 

Steph - sorry to hear about the glucose, Im sure its nothing to worry about. They have found it twice in mine now but havent told me to stop eating sweet etc. Also my glucose test was 7.3 which apparently is slighly high so they are just 'keeping an eye' obviously nothing too much to worry about :) That is soooo exciting about the house! FX it sells quickly and you can get the house you want too - maybe cheaper if its been around a while!?! :) 

AFM - yes wanting to nest BIG time but struggling as we have got all our stuff yet. Were going to do a big baby shop at Kiddicare on the 30th (we both have a day off) so we try to get it all then, then I can start nesting :) Ive got 20 working days left....wow so exciting - just as well really, im getting sooo tired and fell asleep at 8.15 yesterday! missed OBEM!! shocking!! 
Also is anyone else leaking? Im having to wear pads now as its going all over the place! is that normal at 30weeks?!
x


----------



## smiley330

Morning everyone!! :hugs:

Certain, I totally missed your post about your baby shower!! So glad you had a lovely time - baby showers are fab :D Yeh, I think leaking is normal... annoying, but normal. I have been leaking a bit since quite early on - not enough to need pads, but enough to notice. It's just you getting all ready for baby! 

Hooray to the shopping day, that will be a fun day!! :happydance:

Steph - That's great news about the house. Ahhh how exciting for you! I am so jealous - as if all of you have / will have new houses!! Don't worry too much about the glucose, it's probably just a one off and will be gone the next time. I had that with DS once, had to do a fasting test and it was all fine! 

Tray - How did you 20 week scan go?? Pictures! :flower:

AFM - Well I am all fine! My cousin had her baby this morning, she had a little boy - I was convinced they were having a girl!!! Haha! Shows what I know! 
Can't wait to go and meet him :cloud9:

Oh, I am having some mega pressure down below :blush: It's really uncomfortable!! And my errmmmm, bits.... seem to be all big and swollen :shrug: (Sorry tmi)

x x x


----------



## kbkb

:howdy:!!

Thank you for all the good wishes,ladies-:hugs:. I cant believe I am this close either! Its like 'where has all this time flown???' and then i know the answer is that it flew by while i was moving :rofl: :rofl: I'm still working...I really have a desk job and a nice gym at work, so I figure i'll keep coming in as long as i physically can. Of course, I leave really early and take an hour off for my ball exercises in the gym during work hours , so i do cheat a lot!

Steph- get that move out of the way, girl!! Go for it now, while you still have the enthu and the energy! how awesome that the place u want is still available! You're gonna love being in a new place with the new LO, :winkwink: 

Tray- so good to hear from you! Do hope the glucose is just a one off....I sympathise with you on the SPD , sister. while i dont have SPD (i.e. no clicking pelvis), my tailbone goes really numb when i lie down and its really painful to get up or turn over. Is that SPD you think? Should i mention it to Doc? A bit late in the day I am :dohh: :blush:
I hope you feel better! :hugs:

Certain- Wow, looks like you had a really fun baby shower :yipee: Just how lucky are you?? 20 days to mat? Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice . as for leaky boobs, well the good way to think of it is at least you should have no BF issues!!! how are you coping? just pads or any other tricks you have learnt?
I have no leaks , wondering if the milk will come in??? will it know when to? :shrug:

I have mixed thoughts on the RLT actually...i want the LO to cook full term. I'm really little like 5ft 1inch, so it would be nice to have a 7-7.5 pounder,which for my weight is only possible if i go full term i think?? So content to wait for now. I may reach for it in desperation in 40 weeks and no sign of LO :haha:

Smiley- I LOVE your shopping spirit girl....send some of it to me so i get off my lazy butt!!

i get my GROWTH SCAN tomorrow!!! we shall know if LO is engaged and how i am measuring and a baby weight estimation :dance: :dance:


----------



## kbkb

Smiley- Ditto for the pressure on lady bits!! Ow, that hurts!!!!!!!!! But the good news is probably that your LO is head down already


----------



## smiley330

Hi kbkb :flower:

RLT - Is doesn't actually bring on labour, it just helps for when you do go into labour. It is meant to make your contractions more effective and also help in the pushing stages of labour..... there is a great thread on here about it actually, i'll get the link for you. 

Ahhhh, you are a little one aren't you!! My cousin who just had her baby this morn - he is 3 weeks early - she's about your height and very slim as well, her little boy was 6lbs 6oz - which I thought was pretty good going for being so early and how small she is! She only put on a stone throughout the whole preg as well :D so thought the baby would be teeny!

x x x


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Smiley- Ditto for the pressure on lady bits!! Ow, that hurts!!!!!!!!! But the good news is probably that your LO is head down already

I was hoping this might be the reason for it! Just thought it's quite early to already be head down - but I hope so!


----------



## kbkb

Ya post me the RLT Link smiley....i have been reading some, but I have loads to learn!


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Hi kbkb :flower:
> 
> RLT - Is doesn't actually bring on labour, it just helps for when you do go into labour. It is meant to make your contractions more effective and also help in the pushing stages of labour..... there is a great thread on here about it actually, i'll get the link for you.
> 
> Ahhhh, you are a little one aren't you!! My cousin who just had her baby this morn - he is 3 weeks early - she's about your height and very slim as well, her little boy was 6lbs 6oz - which I thought was pretty good going for being so early and how small she is! She only put on a stone throughout the whole preg as well :D so thought the baby would be teeny!
> 
> x x x

Oh wow, 6lbs 6 being 3 weeks early...hmmmm..
I'd say I should be around the same at tomorrow's scan then?? :thumbup:Good, that gives me a benchmark! thanks Smiley!!!:hugs:


----------



## smiley330

kbkb said:


> Ya post me the RLT Link smiley....i have been reading some, but I have loads to learn!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html

That's the link! :thumbup:



kbkb said:


> Oh wow, 6lbs 6 being 3 weeks early...hmmmm..
> I'd say I should be around the same at tomorrow's scan then?? :thumbup:Good, that gives me a benchmark! thanks Smiley!!!:hugs:

Ooooh i'm excited to hear how your scan goes tomorrow!! :happydance: Will you get pics? and more importantly will you post pics for us to see?? :D

x x x


----------



## kbkb

:haha: Smiley- I know i am the world's worst picture put upper....I deserve that

I am not sure I get pics but I will 100% put them up if i do...I owe you a full term bump pic too...OH bought me a new berry yday...i am hoping that makes it easier and galvanizes me into action! 


thanks for the link!! i'll read it now


----------



## smiley330

Haha! Yes you do owe us a bump picture as well!

I was thinking girls - Will you post pics of baby on BnB? I'm not sure I will. . . I mean, I take off all pics of my face in any bump pics because you can't control who sees what on here, so seems like I shouldn't really post pictures of my baby... but I obvs want to show you all pics of the baby (and would love to see your bubs after all this journey!)

SO - Steph, you are on FB anyway, so you're not a prob - but if anyone else wants to FB befriend, let me know - I think i'll only put pics up on there of him when he arrives :cloud9:

Or if not FB, then email would be the way forward!? 

What are you all thinking?

x x x


----------



## smiley330

Speaking of bump pics...

Here is my latest little comparison! Yesterday's bump is the left :D x
 



Attached Files:







S v B 27 weeks (2).jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## steph1505

Hellllo ladies :wave:

Hope uz are all doing well! 

Smiley - I dont think I will post pics of baby up here! The only people I wanna show him off to is u ladies so yeah, I think Facebook and email is def the best ways! So im the same as u...if anyone wants to add me on Facebook...let me know! 
I loooove your bump pic btw...its such a nice shape! Im so jealous! I would say you like slightly bigger than last time, but not by much!! 
That would be cool if baby was head down already! Aaaand how nice for your cousin!! Eeek! New baby!! What did she call him? Speaking of names...have u and OH came any closer to a decision on the Jasper vs Oscar debate?

Kbkb - OMG cant believe ur still going to the gym! I am awful! I really do need to get back! Its just finding the time! U go girl!! :bodyb:

AFM - not much to report really! Been sooo uncomfortable lately! I cant believe I still have 12 weeks left to go! Aaaah! I know Im not THAT big compared to what I was at the end with Brandon but I feel huuuuge! Il post a bump pic! Its really sprouted over the past 2 weeks! And oh my god, the movements I am watching are unreal! I think the young man has been having some discos in there haha!! :headspin::headspin:

Ive stopped work for the weekend! Im not back til Monday which is just great! I never get full weekends off! But of course, OH is working all weekend! So looks like a weekend of housework lol! :hangwashing::dishes::laundry:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Ooops forgot to attach bump pic!!...

The pic of me in the pink top was 2 weeks ago and the one in the black top was yesterday!! I think Im maaaaassive!! xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







26 week bump.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 1









28 week bump.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## smiley330

Morning!! 

Steph - How amazing is your bump!!! That 2 weeks growth is pretty noticeable :D Love it! How are you looking in comparison to Brandon's bump? 

Yeh I still think i'm looking bigger this time, OH is convinced i'm smaller (based on the angles being different :dohh:) but I think maybe he's just trying to make me feel better! 

Nope we are still no closer to picking between the names, i'm going to take them off the fridge though as OH came to me and said he has a new favourite name.... I think seeing the names every day is making him question them more than he should be!!!! His new favourite (apparently) is Sam... I don't dislike it at all, it's just I don't like it eve half as much as the others and definitely can't picture this baby being called Sam! 

Anyway, I'm not going to mention it again to him until the baby arrives - then that will only be to tell him which name i've chosen - hahaha!

Oh the new baby cousin, he is called James - he's so sweet! 

I have pulled a sickie today :blush: so I might be able to go over and see him, but I totally don't want to be the annoying visitor who intrudes - so i'll wait and see how they're getting on first. I know what I was like with visitors (and what i'll be like again) - I just don't appreciate anyone till i've been settled for a few days! 

Ooooh a whole weekend off for you? Enjoy it!!! Don't do housework.... just laze... and look at new baby things :D 

x x x x


----------



## TrAyBaby

hi girls my scan went really well, all the major organs and limbs were there. Except she was laying breech so they couldnt see the base of her spine as it was way down in my pelvis. Plus she had her legs up over her head that created a shadow over her heart so they couldnt see all of its functions. So i have to get another scan next weeks to check those 2 things. Nervous but means i get to see her again.
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks 1 Day Gender Scan 004.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 0


----------



## steph1505

Hello!

Tray - aww ur scan pic is so cute! Ur little girl is lovely! And yay to getting another scan next week! Im sure everything is just perfect! Woo hoo! 

Smiley - i think im smaller than wot i was with Brandon! I only took two bumps pics when I was pregnant last time so the nxt time i can compare is 36 weeks! But im a totally different shape! I was all round big with Brandon whereas i actually still have a waist this time lol!

Aww lol wot is ur OH like? Totally out to confuse u haha! Lol my grampa is called Sam so i obv like the name hehe! But it sounds like ur not a fan lol! We still cant come up with a middle name for Oliver! 

Ahh good on u pulling a sickie!! Woo hoo! I love it! Aww im sure ur cousin would love to see u! I was the total opposite from u...all i wanted was visitors! I think i was too scared to be left alone haha! Il probably feel different this time tho cos im gonna want brandon to bond with his brother...eek!! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ahh Tray - Your baby girl is beautiful!! I definitely wouldn't worry about the extra scan, it's great you get another chance to see her :cloud9:

Steph - Ahh I know, what is my OH trying to do to me?? No I do like Sam, and Samuel was very high up on my list to begin with - just that i'm still very pro Jasper or Oscar! 

Yeh I really want to make sure that DS is able to bond with his brother without having a million other people about. I do love that people want to come over, just i'm quite conscious that we're going to need a bit of extra time this time on our own to make sure the big introduction goes well!! It would also just be nice to have the first day to ourselves (purely selfish on my part)... but i'm sure we'll have people over as soon as we get home! :dohh:

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aw im the exact same! Would love for the first day to just be ours! We have already said absolutely no visitors at the first visiting at the hospital! Brandon deserves that first hour all to himself! But yeah, the whole first day would be great!

I was wondering, are u going to buy DS a present from baby? Or get DS to buy baby a present? We were thinking of getting Brandon to go to Build a Bear Factory and he could make the babys first teddy! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

We are definitely going to get DS a present from the baby! I hadn't actually thought about a present to the baby from DS though - but I LOVE your bear idea... I might steal it! Its a really good idea :D x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hehe! I like that idea too! Wel prob take Brandon into Build a Bear in a few weeks! Just hope he doesnt want to keep it himself haha! 

What do u think ul get DS from baby? Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Not too sure actually, it's his birthday next month so will wait until after then and see if anything crops up that he wants... Not that he's really old enough to ask for stuff yet, but i'm sure there'll be something that he likes!

Eeeeeeek his new bed just arrived!!! I can't believe it! The mattress looks huge, he is going to look so little in it. 

So I have one MASSIVE mission this weekend to sort out our room, his room, and the loft.... it is going to be a busy weekend! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Ooooh exciting!! I wish i could help...i loooove organising!! Im so sad that weve sorted out the rooms! Lol! Altho once the new cot is delivered il get to do some lol!

When r uz putting DS into his new bed? Lol i kno wot u mean...Brandon looks absolutely teeny tiny in his bed! 

Dont be going mental tho with the sorting out...dnt knacker ureself out! 

I dont know what to do today! Im meetin a lady off gumtree at half12 to sell a dress so il go a wee walk with Brandon after that! Maybe pop into the wee mothercare and spend my gift cards hehe!!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey girls- thought uveitis pop in snd say hi and see how you are all doing especially you kbkb as was thinking theother day that it must be getting close to your due date. Can't believe how quickly time has flown. I have not really bern on b&b as been using fertility friends as i can dpeak to others in a similar position yo me but qhen i am typing away on it i often think of you girks so wanted to say hi! Another girl I work with who started ttc after me had a baby girl a couple of days ago.... And of course af decided to show 3 days early to just rub it in a bit. Slightly easier to handle though as hot my first consultancy at infertility clinic so hopefully things will start moving pretty quickly in terms of treatment so please keep your fx crossed for us. I had progesterone levels checked and showed I am def ovulated so looks like dh sperm the issue and might need a helping hand to get to the egg. Wed will tell. Just a bit of encouragement... My friends labour was over and done with in a couple of hours so hope all yours are as quick! She said it was just straight to hospital then baby just arrived! I know most of you still have a fer weeks si I will pop back (if you font mind) to wish you all luck at a later date, but just wanted to wish you alk the best kbkb - bet you can't wait to meet your beautiful baby x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Sorry for typos ... Am having delayed words appearing on iPhone and text box won't enlarge so can't see clearly!!


----------



## smiley330

Hoping! :hugs: Glad to see things are still moving forward with you lovely. I can't wait till you pop in on us to tell us about your BFP! That's great news that you're ovulating fine, hopefully DH's sperm just needs a little hand and that'll be it! 

Haha, I hate it when i'm typing on my phone and the text doesn't keep up!!

Steph - if you fancy a trip down to my house to help then you are very welcome :haha: I would much prefer is someone would just come and do all the sorting for me! OH is driving me insane. He just thinks everything will magicaly come together. He doesn't realise that we will actually have to do some sorting / thinking about how we are going to store things / actually buy some sort of storage for the bedrooms!! 

The plan is to build the bed tomorrow and get him in it tomorrow night.....

I have to share with you all these beautiful booties that a lady on here (Karla1) has made and sent! :cloud9: I love them, they are SO cute and tiny!! (how nice is it to just make these and send them for people!) :flower:

x x x x
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies :D

Hoping, helloooo :wave: its always lovely to hear from u! Glad that things are moving and hopefully it wont be too long before ur here telling us ur pregnant! Woo! Its scary how fast time has went...cant believe Kbkb is full term!

Smiley - those booties are ADORABLE!!!! That was really nice of her to do that! They are absolutely stunning! :kiss:

LoL aww men dont realise that things need to be organised lol! I think my OH thinks that we have about 6 months until baby comes! Nope...11 weeks matey!! Does ur DS's new bed have storage? 

I was talking to my OH the other night to make a list of things that we still need to buy for babys arrival, just wee things like bibs and hats etc! And he says "Bibs? Aw yeah I totally forgot the baby will need bibs...altho, he wont need them straight away will he?" Im like..."We had Brandon 2 years ago...how the hell can you have forgotten all this stuff already!!!" :dohh::dohh:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

I know, it was so nice of her! I hope my baby has small enough feet to fit in them though... haha, I forgot that DS had quite big feet and i'm sure his would have never fit into these!!

Yep, the bed has draws underneath - hooray! As soon as my OH has built it i'll take some photos and show you. . . . I am not looking forward to him putting it together. He is the most impatient man and hates anything like this. I do think it will take him all day - he just better do it properly! I have said i'll do it (i'm good at these sorts of things) but he's insisting :dohh:

Haha, your OH is funny. It's amazing how fast they forget things! x x x


----------



## steph1505

LoL my OH has no patience what so ever for building furniture! He always goes in a strop and we will have an arguement lol! Always happens haha!!

Hows the organising going? Are you achieving much? 

Im having such a lazy day! I have a huge pile of ironing and a kitchen to tidy and all I wanna do is lie on the couch lol! Brandons asleep so im just enjoying the quiet lol! 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Hello ladies :wave:

Hows everyones Sunday going? 

Ive just made £50 off of Gumtree! Ah woo hoo!! :happydance: Gutting the house and making money...I love it haha!!

Aaanyway! So was on the internet last nite and decided we would order the bedding set we had wanted for baby as the cotbed is getting delivered on Thursday so dont want it sitting bare for weeks! So the set we had looked at was a 13piece set for £80...but by the time u add the postage on it took it to £170 :saywhat:!!! Thats shocking isnt it?? So there was NO WAY I was paying that! And im so happy now because I managed to find Lion King cot bedding and it is stunning!! Its £70 and £30 postage cos its a shop in America but I dont mind paying that...its BEAUTIFUL :cloud9:!!! But there was no way I was paying £90 postage! Pfffft!

Ive attached a picture of it...i just love it! We havent ordered it yet but prob will over the next few days! Eeeeek! xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







lion king bedding.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## smiley330

Steph - I have a quick question for you. Does Brandon have a normal pillow and duvet? When did u give him a pillow if he does have one?

Sorry just panicking I've put DS to bed with a pillow and he shouldn't have one yet??

I'll read and reply to other posts ASAP! :hugs:

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey!! 

Yeah Brandon had normal pillow and duvet when we put him into a bed! So he wouldve been abt 20 months! He always slid of it at first anyway haha!!

Dont panic! I didnt know there was a certain age they had to be to have a pillow! Oops!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning!

Wow - Steph, you were awake early this morning!! Thank you, I had checked and everything said it was fine but then stupid MIL was moaning to OH that she didn't think he should be on a pillow... then she told OH to make sure we check on him - GRRRRRR!!!!! As if I wouldn't check on him anyway!! Stupid woman. 

Anyway! What have you managed to sell?That's great!! Ahh that's crap about the postage costs on that bedding, how on earth can they say it costs that much to post???? Crazy! But I LOVE the Lion King set you've found, that looks lovely!!! :cloud9:

Hope everyone else has had a nice weekend??!! 

x x x x


----------



## kbkb

:wave: girls!!!

Hopingitwill- You're such an absolute sweetheart to come in and check on me ...:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Thank you, I am all well...really got my FX for you and sending loads of :dust: :dust: :dust: your way....things are definitely looking up based on your update.

Smiley- i have the bump and scan pix, just waiting for some pesky colleagues to move away before i put up ;) How did your massive organizing weekend go? Tray- lovely scan of your little gal, bet you're excited about getting another peek in at the next scan. Hope they find everything this time!

AFM- Scan went off well. LO is head down , very close to the cervix but not engaged. based on that, it is looking like I'm going full term at least if not overdue!! the doc says everything looks on track, just that baby is in no hurry...And I'm measuring about 36 weeks 1 day (about a week or so behind)...:grr: :brat: so the wait just got longer :haha:
Baby weighs 2.77 kg (6.2 pounds), doc was pretty happy about that and said i could expect a 7 pounder :) at birth 

Ladies-Any comments on my baby's weight? do you think all looks fine based on your experience?



Steph- i like the build a bear idea :thumbup: a friend's daughter has a birthday comin up, I may just take her to do a session there (steal steal :))


----------



## kbkb

smiley330 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Wow - Steph, you were awake early this morning!! Thank you, I had checked and everything said it was fine but then stupid MIL was moaning to OH that she didn't think he should be on a pillow... then she told OH to make sure we check on him - GRRRRRR!!!!! As if I wouldn't check on him anyway!! Stupid woman.
> 
> Anyway! What have you managed to sell?That's great!! Ahh that's crap about the postage costs on that bedding, how on earth can they say it costs that much to post???? Crazy! But I LOVE the Lion King set you've found, that looks lovely!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Hope everyone else has had a nice weekend??!!
> 
> x x x x

I thought the no pillow rule was only for infants , but what do I know :rofl:
I love the LION KING bedding...i think it's the one baby item that has gotten me totally excited!


----------



## smiley330

Hello kbkb!! Eeeeekkk I am too excited about the pictures that you are almost about to post!!!! :happydance:

That's great your scan went well, and looks like baby is going to be a lovely weight :cloud9: Everything sounds great!! SO EXCITING!!!!!!

Yeh, i'm sure it's only little ones that shouldn't have a pillow - but that's my MIL... will make you worry even when you've no need! :dohh:

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hello ladies! Happy Monday to u all!

Smiley - How did DS go with his first nite in a big boy bed? Lol yeah i dnt think the pillow should be an issue lol! MIL's just like to be like that! 

Kbkb - i cant wait to see these pictures! Glad the scan went well! Its so strange to think your baby thats much already! I was only 6lb 8oz when I was born...and i was a week late lol! Eek! Thats good they r predicting a nice healthy 7lbs for birth! 

AFM - Lol well i was up so early cos i started work at 7am today! I had the worst sleep ever tho! I was REALLY breathless, i dnt know if it was just baby pushing up against my diaphram or wot! And then when i did eventually fall asleep...i woke up an hour later with leg cramp! Lol i couldve cried when my alarm went off haha!

Hows everyone elses monday been? Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

It went really well, he went to bed with no fuss and didn't get out of bed once! He did wake up earlier than usual, but we have a gro-clock and he didn't get out of bed until the moon changed to the sun! He was so good! 

Haha, I was really pleased - but i'm not expecting it to be that easy every time. I'm just waiting for the battle to commence when he starts getting out of bed. We'll see how tonight goes...

Oh breathless isn't fun. Have you mentioned it to the midwife? I cant breathe through my nose at night and that's keeping me awake... so annoying! 

I have my 28 week appointment tomorrow - she rang me to change it from Thursday! I'm so excited, I haven't seen anyone for ages!! I am keeping my FX for a growth scan referral!

Certain - Are you about? How was your weekend? You're due to get the internet at your home very soon aren't you? :happydance:

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aww im sure ur DS will do great!! Brandon chanced his luck on the 2nd nite by getting out of bed but we jst took him back thru and he never did it again! 

Im gonna mention the breathlessness on weds! Need to go back to get my urine tested so il mention it then! I never has breathlessness with Brandon! So annoying! Aw i hate the nose stuffiness! I have it every morning but il eventually have a nosebleed then it all goes away! Lol pregnancy is so magical haha!

Oooh yay i hope u get referred for a growth scan! I got measured last weds and she said i was bang on for 28 weeks! I thot i wouldve been bigger than that! Cant believe were at the stage of measuring the bump! Its 5 weeks on thurs til my growth scan! Cant wait! 

A girl on my facebook had her baby boy this morning! Hes so cute! Makes me wish i could speed up time! 

Xxxxx


----------



## kbkb

When it rains it pours!!! 4 bump pics,sorry if they're not very good quality :) this is the best I could do by myself (DH was laughing his gut out watching me, not helping at all, silly man)
I had my boss hovering around me all day yesterday, sorry for the delay...i could only be patient and wait to upload them:coffee:

can you believe, these are the only bump pix of me i have???? i am stunned by how huge i look.this is going to be one huge baby, huh?:wacko: and i do think i have dropped (though :cry: i dont have  a pic to compare it to!!)

steph-I was 2 weeks early and only 6.2 pounds at birth...me mum is super worried how on earth I am going to birth this one!!! I am getting congested in my nose and the darn leg cramps ALL the time too! so annoying...poor you, hope you get some :sleep: today

smiley- so cool to hear of your gro-clock, show me a pic please? I like the idea! And awesome that DS stayed put in bed :thumbup: keep us posted on your MW appointment, hope you get a growth scan!!! You have to be lucky to see much because the baby is quite big and squished up, but its cool to see baby features! I saw a ton of hair on baby's head too...
 



Attached Files:







bump1.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1









bump2.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 0









bump3.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 0









bump4.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kbkb

Where is certain??


----------



## CertainTurton

Hellooo my lovely ladies, so sorry for the delay - not had internet at home (but should arrive today!!) and was manic at work yesterday!

kbkb - wow you look great! lovely bump but shame there is no comparison, you will just have to compare to your next baby bump :haha: how are you feeling? its great LO is already a good size, well done you! 

Steph - yey for sleeping in a big bed, thats great! what a step forward! I wouldnt worry about a pillow, hes old enough and strong enough to wake himself up now. Sorry to hear about the breathlessness, def ask them about it, it could be the baby's position but worth getting it checked! 

Smiley - aww my cousin has a groclock for her DS and its great! such a good idea. Hope your appointment goes well today! all very exciting!

AFM - had a lovely weekend thanks, went down to devon to pick up my parents old car! :happydance: so thats exciting - was so lovely to see them, Im close to my mum so miss her quite a bit! Im starting to get really tired these days and Im def growing! DD is still wriggling loads and obviously she bigger and stronger so sometimes its uncomfy, she certainly doesnt seem to want to go head down yet! Still, not long to go with work, then I can relax and nap! :) 
What you think of my 30+2 pic? :) 1st one 30+2 and 2nd one is 2 weeks ago! 

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/2-4EAAFC2F-649408-480-1.jpg

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/IMAG0026.jpg


----------



## TrAyBaby

wow beautiful bumps girlies. I hope everyone is well today.

Just checking in to say we had our 20 week scan part 2 today to check her spine and heart as they couldnt see them properly last week. But they were able to check them today and she's perfect.

Love the Lion King set


----------



## Beauty2

Kbkb - no worries! I had a really big tummy too when I was preggo with my daughter in the 3rd Tri. She weighed 7lbs 6oz. Just try to relax....everything will be just fine!! I can't wait for your baby to get here!!! YAY!!!! Have a very safe delivery!!!! :hugs: 

Certain - Ooh, baby is growing very nicely! The 2 weeks made a big difference in belly size. That's great!!! Baby seems to be very healthy!!!! YAY to 30 weeks!!!!! 

I hope all of you ladies are doing well. I have my gender/down syndrome scan in a week in a half on the 3rd of February. I'll keep you posted on the gender. Any guesses????


----------



## smiley330

Morning Everyone!

BnB is not being kind to me today :nope:

kbkb - HOORAY!!! It's so nice to see your bump - such a beautiful bump!! I can't believe that you are so close to the end now :happydance: I don't think you look particularly huge though, I think you are looking just right! 

Certain - Hello! Lovely bump as well :D When is your last day at work? I can't wait for mine!!

Steph - Have u got midwife today? Hope it all goes well, let us know!

Beauty - I will have a stab in the dark at a girl.... but that's not based on anything seeing as you haven't had a scan pic yet! I'm excited to know though! Are you hoping for one or the other? 

AFM - Yaay! DS stayed in his bed all night again, and he didn't wake up early this morning... his clock actually woke him up :D He also had the longest nap yesterday with no fuss - so pleased he's taken to his new bed so well!!

I also have my midwife appointment yesterday, all was fine. She said i'm measuring bang on for 28 weeks. She also said that she's happy to send me for a growth scan so will organise that for around 35 weeks YAY!!

She's such a lovely midwife, I would really like for her to deliver my baby but we'll see how big he's coming up first as she only delivers at the midwife unit and I might want all the drugs in the world if he's looking huge!!

Hope everyone else is good today :flower:

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hello ladies!! 

Beauty - hellooooo! Lovely to hear from u! Eek a gender scan!! Il be controversial and say a boy...that way at least one of us was right! Lol everytime we all make a combined decision...were wrong haha!! 

Tray - aaaw so glad that all went well at ur other scan! Hehe! 

Kbkb - your bump is beautiful! Cant believe uv kept that hidden from us! I didnt take many pics when I was pregnant with Brandon which bothered me now...i cant do any more comparisons until 35 weeks! 

Certain - i love your bump too! I dont know if its just me that thinks this, but it looks like youve dropped a bit! Does ur bump feel heavier? 

Smiley - yay so glad DS is doin fab in his new bed! Brandon was the exact same...took to it really well! Yaaaay! Lets hope we get two more like these ones haha! Only 46 days til maternity leave! Ah woo hoo! 

Aw thats soooo good ur gettin a growth scan! Woo hoo! 35 weeks sounds so far away but its really not! My scan is on 1st march, think il be 34 weeks then! 

AFM - yeah got my midwife appt at 3.30 today! Really hope my urine sample comes out fine! I purposely didnt have any chocolate or anythin after dinner last nite incase it affected the result! I'll let uz kno!

Well i stepped on the scales today and im disgusted...23lbs gain :-( thats soooo bad! Im average 2lbs a week gain the past few weeks...if that keeps up my total gain would go 45lbs!!! Im really gonna need to do something about this! I genuinely am mostly all bump tho! People keep commenting on how i dont seem to be too bad anywhere else...altho i say my face shows a noticeable difference!

So many people keep commentin on how i look like i could go anyday now...im like "im on 29 weeks...no i couldnt!!!" 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hi Steph!

Yeh I know, 35 weeks seems aaaggeess away... it's really not that far though. Looks like i'll have started maternity leave as well by the time I get this scan :happydance:

Oh gosh, do not worry about the weight!!! After I weighed myself a couple weeks ago and saw the 14lbs gain I thought I would try to watch what I eat.... by that I mean just try to be a little less excessive. It was going quite well and hadn't really put much more on until I weighed myself yesterday, and somehow, in the space of 2 days - NINE POUNDS had made its way onto my scales!!! I don't even know how that's possible???? Sooo, I am up there with the 23lbs same as you... but not even doing it gradually!! :sad2:

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol there is noooo way uv put 9lbs on in 2 days! Maybe the batteries in ur scale are going crazy lol! Surely its not possible to put on 9lbs in 2 days? Hahaha! Im gonna ask the midwife if she thinks thats too much weight to have gained! But im totally gonna watch what i eat now! No more pigging out for me!!

Aw yeah u will have started mat leave! How exciting! I start mat leave 10days after my scan! Lol! 

Were gettin the new cotbed delivered 2moro! Im so excited! Ive been measuring Brandons room cos were gonna need to re-arrange the furniture! I dont think OH is too happy were gettin the cotbed cos he keeps sayin that we dont need one anytime soon...but he shouldnt have said "im not fussed, if you want it, get it!" And then go in a huff about it! Grr! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

I honestly do not know how it's possible, I just don't understand it! There are no batteries in my scales to blame either!! I'm too scared to weigh myself again any time soon... 

(I am now sat here tucking into a pack of choc digestives)

Eeeeek that's exciting about the cotbed!! Haha I swear all men are the same!!! That sounds exactly like something my OH would do... Arghh men!!! :dohh:

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol they r all the same! Hes like, "i dnt care, its a piece of furniture, do what u want"... So i did! Lol i get that £150 is a lot of money but at the end of the day...baby needs a cot! He keeps saying we dnt need one until baby is 6 months...but by that point, il be on maternity leave and my wages reduced so we'd be as well getting it now! Lol its so infuriating!!

Lol i would weigh urself 2moro morning cos ul prob see that uv lost some weight and that'll make u feel loads better!! 

Mmmm...chocolate digestives sound yuuuummmy!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha, I will definitely not have lost any weight after i've finished my choc digestive binge!!


----------



## steph1505

Hahahaha but I bet it tastes soooooooo good haha!!

I have a big bag of Thai Sweet Chilli Sensations in the cupboard! I can hear them shouting on me! Doing my best to ignore lol! 

Just wanted to share my 29 week bump...! xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







29 week bump.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## steph1505

Ooooh! Ive moved up a fruit!! xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oooh I was wondering when the next fruit comes!!! Yay, HAPPY ONION DAY! Is it an onion? I've forgotten what it is and I only looked a second ago... An onion seems small... it's definitely not an onion is it.... - HA, i'll just go with HAPPY MOVING UP A FRUIT DAY!

Love your bump!! You don't look like you've put on any weight anywhere else at all - eeeek love seeing all the bumps getting bigger!

Good luck at your midwife in a bit, hope the glucose has gone! x x x


----------



## smiley330

Aha, it's a squash!! (looked a bit like an onion)

HAPPY SQUASH DAY :happydance:


----------



## steph1505

:rofl: LoL no not an onion! It says Squash but the picture looks like a pumpkin...is a squash another name for a pumpkin!! That'll be you next week! 

Hahahaha Ive just noticed u can see the YARD of jaffa cakes we have in the picture!! Hahahaha! Fatty!! :haha::haha:

Aw thanks, Im just getting ready to head out! Gonna walk down with Brandon...try burn a few calories! LoL! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yeh I believe the pumpkin is part of the squash family! :D

Oh cool, let us know how it goes when you get back! Enjoy the walk :flower: x


----------



## steph1505

Hello! Im back from the midwives and all is good :happydance:

Thank goodness! She had a wee feel and said that it feels as though he is lying back to back at the moment! He blooming better move! She also said not to be concerned by weight gain! She said thats quite normal! My midwives never weigh me though and she said thats cos there isnt an 'average' and everyone is different! So I dont feel too bad now! 

xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ah yay, that's great news! 

I also like what she is saying about the weight gain :D My midwife weighed me, but she didn't mention anything about it - so I just guessed it was ok.... (Not that I like it any more) - so it's good to hear that! 

Ooh back to back? There's plenty of time for him to get a wriggle on the right way though! x


----------



## steph1505

Yeah hes got loads of time, im not too concerned just yet! Hopefully he'll have moved before I go see my consultant again cos she said that if this baby went back to back then she would seriously need to have a think about my VBAC! So il be bouncing on my ball and crawling about the house from now on haha!! 

Haha yeah I liked her opinion on weight gain too :haha: OH is working late tonight so I know Im gonna prop myself on the couch, put on OBEM and EAT LIKE A PIG!!!! Haha!! 

And on that note....WOO HOO!! OBEM tonight!! xxxxxx


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies!

Steph - I hope you're right. I'd like to have a boy this time around. But either way...as long as the baby is healthy I don't care. Very nice bump! Have fun pigging out tonight! 

Smiley - I'll try to post some pics if I get some good ones. I'm hoping for a boy but I just want a healthy baby. I worry too much!


----------



## Beauty2

By the way, I'm the onion of the group!!! Haha!!!


----------



## steph1505

Haha yaaaay! Smiley must have known there was an onion somewhere haha!!!

Aw a wee brother for ur DD would be lovely! But like you say, as long as the baby is healthy thats all the matters! 

Not too long til u find out! Eek! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

My OH has gone out to football tonight, so I also have the next few hours devoted to OBEM, food and sorting out DS's old baby clothes :happydance: It's going to be a happy few hours!! 

Beauty - Ooh well my track record on this thread has not been good on the guessing so I will keep FX for a little boy for you. Though I know healthy is the main thing, it will be so nice to get that reassurance that all is going well in there :flower:

x x x


----------



## smiley330

Beauty2 said:


> By the way, I'm the onion of the group!!! Haha!!!

Haha, I knew there was an onion around here somewhere!


----------



## steph1505

Wow!!!! Thats all i can say about tonights OBEM! That disabled woman was just amazing!! I cried a lot tonight!! And then OH came in from work with a bottle of lemon fanta for me (i was totally craving it the other day) and that totally set me off in tears haha!!

How did u get on sorting out DS's baby clothes? Im so jealous!! Haha! Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ahhhh OBEM last night was so lovely!! 

Steph - I reeeaaallly want some lemon fanta now!! My OH came in with a bar of galaxy for me... this made me very happy!

Yep, got through sorting the clothes, ah it was so weird. It's strange cuz the smell of all the little clothes just bought everything back - we must have been using really strong washing powder at the time cuz all the clothes smelt the same - haha, I sound weird now. But it's amazing what a smell can do! I CANT WAIT for this baby to arrive!!! :cloud9:

I think there must be some more bags somewhere though, either in the loft or at MIL's house - as I can remember specific outfits that weren't in there so will have to try and hunt them out!

x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Ladies,

Wow lots of chatter :)

Beauty - how exciting about your scan!! Not long - Im guessing girl (we're in the minority here :haha:)

Smiley - I have to admit I am now drinking fanta...thanks steph :haha:Glad to hear the appointment went well, it will be good to have a growth scan. Mine is on teh 7th Feb (the C sec decision day...eeek). 

Steph - lovely pic :) such a cute bump!

OBEM was amazing - although its a shame the lady was so disapointed to have a girl! The disabled lady did so well! and was so emotional - even DH stayed to watch the episode! I had a sickie yesterday as was just feeling sooo rough and tired, did me good to just slob for a day..loads to catch up on today though!
Me and DH are off on our 'babymoon' to center parcs haha:) tomorrow...cannot wait as I have a mummy 2 be massage booked...woop! just what I need :) 

xx


----------



## steph1505

Hello!

Certain - aw ur babymoon sounds lovely!! I hope us enjoy it!! What are your thoughts on whether on not to get a c-section? What would you prefer? And what would ur OH prefer? Even though he hasn't said it, I know my OH would much prefer I got a c-section!

Smiley - Aaaw I really wish I had Brandon's clothes to go through! I totally know what you mean about a smell! My mum was washing the dishes in our house one day and we use apple scented washing up liquid and I went in and she was selling up because it reminded her of when she used to wash my hair with apple shampoo! Lol! It's amazing!

AFM - all I'm thinking about today is my beautiful clothed coming!! Week! It's not arriving til 6pm though! Aah! 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

lol steph I can tell you are excited :)

Yeah its also DHs bday on Tues so its a joint thing - Im looking forward to sleeping LOTS and eating...hehe.

Im really torn about the C section. Obviously I want whats best for DD but i am scared I wont be able to cope with the pushing (because of the chiari) and Im petrified of having an emergency C. I think if they give me the option I will go for a C because in the long run it will be safer but Im then worried I will feel like ive 'failed' a bit. Although tbh most births seem to have some intervention these days so its not very natural in that respect...Its sooo hard. Im kind of hoping they just tell me either way and thats that. 
DH is really good about it all and doesnt push either way but I think he would prob prefer the C in that its more controlled (he is very organized :haha:) and he isnt shy/worried about helping out when DD is here (which i know he would need to do more of if I had a C). He also hates seeing me in pain :(
What do you girls think? I value your opinions greatly!


----------



## steph1505

It really is a tough one for u becos as u say, u do have the chiari which could cause problems for u! 

Obviously, ive had a csection but it was an emergency one and i really dont want to repeat that situation again! The actual operation isnt bad at all, the doctors do everythin to relax u and u have ur OH right there at ur head to make sure ur ok! The moment they hand ur DD to u, it all goes away! But im sure thats the exact same as a vaginal delivery!

I'm gonna be honest and dont really say this to a lot of people, but i have such a feeling of failure for the fact i had a csection but im not the same as u! I dont have any underlying conditions, my body just didnt do what it was supposed to do! I am absolutely terrified it happens again but i know that they wont let me get to the point that it got to last time! 

It really is such a tough choice but like you say, u wanna do what is best! If i get told at my consultant appt that i need a csection, so be it! At the end we all get our babies...and its not the birth that defines the mother, its what you do after the birth! 

Ive heard a lot of women say that a mother and child wont bond as well as they should if they have a csection...thats absolute nonsense! My son loves me! Im his mummy! And i dont think we could be closer! So dont let any of those comments get in ur head!

Sorry for rambling...its jst a thought that is constantly at the front of my mind!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Steph - Haha I can tell you are excited as well! :happydance: Definitely need pictures!!

Certain - Ahh babymoon sounds lovely, hope you and your DH have a nice time! Re: the C sect - I honestly think just do what you are comfortable with. If that's the C then that's it! There is no point in going in for the vag delivery if you are just going to be more worried and it create more stress for you and baby. I really don't get the feeling guilty / failing for having a C-sect.... maybe I would if I had to have one, but to me however the baby comes is how they're meant to come!! As long as they come out! 

Awww Steph - you should definitely not have a feeling of failure!! Your body just created a human - how on earth is that in any way failing?? :hugs:

As i've said before, the recovery time after a "normal" delivery is still longer than they'd have you believe. It's not like you just hop up and you're ready to jump fences - it bloody hurts. (well it did me anyway... maybe i'm just a wimp! haha!) It is not surgery so obviously in that respect things are quicker / should have less complications, but you will still need a bit of recovery time and help! And Steph - from what you've said, your recovery was fairly straight forward wasn't it?

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Yeah my recovery was really straight forward! I got a slight infection in my wound but a wee course of anti biotics sorted it out! I remember it hurting for a few days but after that it was more just that i was aware of the wound, rather than it actually hurting! 

The thing that puts me off another csection is the length of time u need to stay in the hospital! 

Tbh, it was other people that made me feel like a failure, telling me that i hadnt experienced true child birth, even tho i laboured til i was 8cm...and that i wont have got the same feeling of achievement that i would have if id deliverer naturally! Ok, i doubt i did...but i still got my baby! 

And thats a good point smiley... my body grew a human being! Thats the main thing!

So certain...do what u feel u need to! This is pros and cons to both and u just need to weigh it all up! Xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Ugh!! This bloomin couple arent here yet and its 5 to 7!! I hate people being late! U would think they would be quite keen to get the £150 but nooooooo!! 

Lol...imagine making a hormonal pregnant woman wait! Lol! Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Aww ladies you are amazing :hugs: thanks for being honest with your opinions. I will wait and see what the consultant says but I am going to do my best to be positive about whatever the outcome!

Steph - You are certainly not a failure and you have a lovely healthy DS :) When will you be told? I hope they arrived soon...its def not good to aggravate a preg woman! Im being so snappy at the mo :( not good. 

So we had our first NCT class yesterday eve - was quite strange but they seem like nice couples. Was quite cheesy with picking out emotion cards etc but still, I really think it will help DH as well. 
Woop off to Center parcs later...

How are you all today?


----------



## smiley330

Ah no Steph - How can they make you wait??? What were they thinking?! I hope it arrived quickly!!

Certain - Ooh I remember going to those classes when I was preg with DS, I do think they helped OH, at least get a bit prepared for what was going to happen in labour. That and watching OBEM :thumbup:

Hope you have a fab time away!!!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## kbkb

Heyyyy girls!

Certain- I cant believe we're talking birth options already!! :thumbup: I agree with everyone else- you should feel comfortable enough to do whatever suits you and your body and your situation. there is really no point going through so much pain and/ or putting baby at risk just for the sake of having the vaginal birth. Dont ever feel like you are chickening out! so not true. You do what is right to you at that point of time with the information you have!!! :hugs:
Have a super babymoon....aw, it will be just fantastic! be a while before you can get out again with DD, so make the most of it!!!

Steph- Say bollocks to the people who made you feel any lesser for having a C-Sec!!! :grr: this whole obsession people have just makes me mad!!! :hissy:

Smiley- I am blaming you for the Strawberry slush I am having now :haha:


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!! Well they finally arrived at half 7! I wasnt best pleased lol! Its all built but we def need to re-arrange Brandons room lol! Its a wee bit cramped now with the way the furniture is! Will get it all rearranged soon!

I never went to NCT classes, just the ones at my hospital, but i do remember thinking they were helpful! 

Enjoy ur babymoon certain!! Im not jealous at all :haha: xxx


----------



## steph1505

Hello ladies!

Hope everyones had a good weekend!!

Kbkb - u has that baby yet? Hehe!! 

Weve came up to Inverness for a week to stay with my mum and dad! We hadnt seen them since November so we still had to do Christmas presents lol! So we came in & they'd put the christmas tree back up! And were having a proper Christmas dinner 2nite! Yum yum!!!! 

So Brandon has been totally spoiled again lol! He got a wee keyboard and microphone which he absolutely loves! Hes so funny 'singing' into the microphone! And he got a kitchen too! Lol i seriously do need to move house now haha!! 

Hope everyones enjoying Monday! Xxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

I'm so tired :sadangel: ........................Spent a restless night and my stomach has been hardening a lot - Braxton hicks?? Not had that baby yet!!!!

Lucky you, having a fun weekend I see Steph! Hurrah for lil Brandon the singer!!


----------



## steph1505

Aww sorry to hear u had a rubbish night last night kbkb! That definitely sounds like braxton hicks! Hopefully that's ur wee one getting ready to make an appearance sooner rather than later! Eek!

Have u stopped working yet?! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hello ladies!

Steph - Ah a week away, i'm jealous! I'm also very jealous about the christmas repeat you are getting, how amazing!! Hope you all have a lovely time! 

kbkb - Sorry you have not slept well, you are SO close to the end now - hopefully these Braxton Hicks are a sign that things will be moving on very soon for you!

AFM - Well I have had the day off today. Feeling very poorly sick today :nope: so i've spent the whole day in bed in and out of sleep and feeling sorry for myself! 

On a brighter note, we have finished operation organisation!!! HIP HIP HOORAY! We had one last day of going for it yesterday (possibly why i'm feeling so poorly today, I think I over did it a lot) but everything is clean and tidy and organised and WOW, that's such a nice feeling. Now just need a baby!! :D 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaw smiley :hugs: hope u feel better soon!!

Thats really good uz are all organised! We are no where near where i would like to be! Im gonna raid my mum and dads loft cos thats where a lot of Brandona baby stuff is! So maybe once ive seen all that and know what weve got etc, then il feel more organised!

Well...im just off to tuck into my christmas dinner :haha: lol if anyone looks in my mum and dads window, they'll think weve gone crazy! Xxxxxc


----------



## steph1505

Smiley! I just seen ur pics on facebook and for a moment, thought young Squiggle had made an appearance...then realised it is prob a pic of ur DS with your cousins wee boy? 

Regardless, i love the pic...ur DS looks so curious lol!! 


Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha nope, no early squiggle arrival! Yeh that's my cousins baby, he is SO tiny!! DS was so cute with him, has made me even more impatient for Squiggle now (if that was even possible) 

How was your crimbo dinner part 2? 

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning ladies,

How are you all?

kbkb - how you feeling? :hugs: hope the hics turn into something more productive soon!

Smiley - Glad to hear squiggle is still inside..had a moments panic then! How are you feeling now? Dont over do it! But wow, all organised...well done! Our nursery is now looking like a bomb has hit it..going to have to start sorting when im on mat leave I think. Im always so tired when I get home from work.

Steph - Hope you arent too snowed in up there? How was christmas dinner? Im actually quite jealous :p Have a lovely break!

AFM - babymoon was lovely, did some relaxing, sleeping, crazy golf (Im rubbish :haha:), pedalos, swimming - was great :) Then on Monday we went to Kiddicare for the BIG baby shop and we have got our pram!!! Its a silver cross 3D: https://www.mothercare.com/Silver-C...031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5 

I love it and had great fun playing on Monday night! We also went and bought another cot....well its a cotbed so managed to justify it a little bit :blush: Its sooo cute though! It has winnie the pooh and piglet on it :) cant wait for it to arrive! So Im feeling a bit more organised now than before...


----------



## steph1505

Hello ladies!!

Certain - ur baby moon sounds great!! Lol im im very impressed that u managed the pedalos!! Haha! 

And woo hoo on the shopping day!! I love ur pram!! Glad uv been playing with it!! Hehe!! And ur cotbed sounds sooooo cute!! Lol im jealous of smileys organisation too!!

Smiley - yeah i absolutely loved the pic of ur DS with baby!! Eek! Looks like he'll be a fab big brother!! 

Oh christmas dinner the second was yummy!! We even had Boxing Day leftovers yesterday haha! Very authentic!! 

Kbkb - hope ur doin ok & managing to get some sleep!! 

AFM - well im 30 weeks today! Woo hoo!! That makes me feel so much better! 

OH is gonna head up my mum and dads loft today! Im so excited! My mum said there is loads of baby clothes up there too! Eeek! Cant wait to see them hehe!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Afternoon!!

Certain - Sounds like you had a fab babymoon! Hooray for the new pram - it's so exciting getting it isn't it. Enjoy playing around with it - I love the one you've gone for! Eeeek, not long and you'll have a baby to push around :D

Steph - Haha, Christmas dinner with Boxing day leftovers, sounds very authentic indeed!! Oooh enjoy going through all the clothes :happydance:

kbkb - Ermmm, you are breaking the rules by not checking in on a daily basis!! You could have had a baby!! Hope you're feeling ok today :flower:

Well i'm still feeling crappy - my chest hurts and i'm losing my voice now, but i'm sure i'll live! (Although I did tell my OH I thought I may be dying last night - haha - not dramatic at all)

Anyway, have a look at this - made me laugh a lot! I am not a cat fan, but considering getting one just to do this.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ost-Dressing-cats-BREAD-latest-web-craze.html

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Smiley!!!! That is actually hilarious!!! Im terrified of cats tho...u think its classed as child cruelty if i did it to Brandon?? Hahaha!!! Thats so funny! Where do people get these ideas? Hahaha!! :rofl:

Sorry ur still not feelin great! Sounds like a wee bug! Just u stay all wrapped up in bed!! :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

So i spent all last nite rummaging through all the baby stuff! I found so many things...the bumbo seat, a rocker, LOADS of bedding and blankets, Brandons swaddlig blanket and loads of clothes! There was so many outfits that i totally forgot Brandon had cos he hardly wore them! They r immaculate! Eek! So im just in the process of washing them all! Woo hoo! Also found quite a few bits of maternity wear! Yay!

Lol OH is like "oh great...more baby stuff" haha!! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> Smiley!!!! That is actually hilarious!!! Im terrified of cats tho...u think its classed as child cruelty if i did it to Brandon?? Hahaha!!! Thats so funny! Where do people get these ideas? Hahaha!! :rofl:
> 
> Sorry ur still not feelin great! Sounds like a wee bug! Just u stay all wrapped up in bed!! :hugs: xxxxx

Haha I love it! Na I don't think it would be child crueltly... no more than it being cat cruelty - do it!!

Well I came into work today, as I assumed I would be told about my maternity leave cover. NOPE. My boss is being a giant dickhead. Why is it so secretive??? Im so annoyed. You know that feeling when you're in work, and you just want to cry you're so angry?! Well i'm sat at my desk trying my hardest not to cry!!! I am still feeling like shit. What is the point? I feel like going to the doctors and getting signed off for a week and seeing how he likes it when I'm difficult. What is he even acheiving by being such a wanker?! 

Well when he wants to know a return to work date he can FUCK off. Seriously.

Sorry for the language..... he's just made me so angry. 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Weve just posted at the same time smiley!!

OMG!! Ur boss really sounds like a dick!! U should go get signed off...make them realise how valuable u are!! See at the end of the day, if they dont organise ur cover for when ur off...who cares? See as long as u get to go off and have ur baby, dont carr about them! Do not give the place a 2nd thought! I cant stand my workplace or 99% of the people there but i make it known that i couldnt care less & the only reason im there is to pay my mortgage and put food on the table & they jst leave me to it! 

I hate the fact that ur sitting nearly crying :hugs::hugs::hugs: dont let them do that to u! Why dont u just say u still feel crap and just go home? Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Smiley - :hugs: oh you poor thing :( what a beep! Is there anyone else you can talk to? maybe HR? Most def dont give him any slack and I love the sick leave idea! keep smiling hun and dont let him see your stressed..what an idiot! :hugs: 

Steph - wooo glad you had so much stuff! Im looking at a bouncer/swing on gumtree at the mo...really want it! Lol I have to admit the pedalos were not easy, DH did most really :haha: each time it squashed the bump but was good to get out on the water :)

AFM- work is so manic at the mo. Im now 'training' up my replacement but its so hard. She is lovely but my boss is mad at the mo because we have a paper coming out in 'Science' tomorrow so this week has been full of BBC interviews and filming etc. In case you are interested our research will be announced on the 10pm news tonight - Dr Karen Ersche is my boss and we did the study together - They are quite exciting findings :) so nothing can get done at the mo as she is too busy...quite stressful really.
Ive been getting some really painful BH over the last couple days - is that normal at this stage? It makes my bump really tender and hard :(


----------



## smiley330

Haha we did just post at the same time! 

Ah sounds like you had a great sort through of stuff, it's lovely realising all the little outfits you'd forgotten about isn't it! Haha, I bet your OH was pleased with the finds! :D

I honestly do not know why he is acting like this. I can only assume it's because he's pissed off about me actually going on maternity leave - which he's made no secret about. 

I am just trying to remember exactly that though, only 5 more weeks then i'm out of here!! Just would have been nice if it wasn't going to be so miserable for these 5 weeks!!

x x x


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> Smiley - :hugs: oh you poor thing :( what a beep! Is there anyone else you can talk to? maybe HR? Most def dont give him any slack and I love the sick leave idea! keep smiling hun and dont let him see your stressed..what an idiot! :hugs:

Thanks Certain. We don't have a HR department, or i'd be straight over there. There isn't anyone else to talk to about it either - SO frustrating! 

Ooh I will tune in to see what the research is!! :D

I didn't get any BH with DS, but they're def very normal - not nice though. I've had the odd one this time already! Just getting ready for the real thing :flower: x


----------



## steph1505

Aw smiley, it would be nice if they made ur last couple of weeks nice and relaxing for u! At the end of the day, ur going on maternity leave whether he likes it or not so whats he gaining from acting like a total prick? 

Certain - ooh ur job sounds exciting!! I will def tune in 2nite! And dont worry about the BH! I had LOADS of them with Brandon! They used to stop me in my tracks! Not as bad as the real things but id still class them as sore! Lol! So dont worry about them! Just shows ur nearly there! Hehe! Eeeeek!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

I know, I don't know why he thinks this is the way forward! Well I am going to be just as difficult.... I've booked in a docs appointment for tomorrow and will definitely be playing up the ill / stressed card (maybe cry in the docs office) and see if she'll sign me off. That will make me feel better about the whole thing!

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Good on u!! How does ur work deal with u going off sick? I know that if i get signed off sick after 27 weeks, they just start ur maternity leave! Sneaky that way! 

But good on u! I think u deserve a week off! And yeah, definitely a few tears in the doctors office to be shed! Wont do any harm hehe!! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

To be honest they wouldn't know that they can force me to start maternity leave early. But if i'm only signed off for a week then I don't think they can make me start it - I thought that's only if I was signed off for the rest of my time at work leading up to the date I go? So i've got 5 weeks left, if I was signed off for 5 weeks then they can make me start mat leave now.

I'll double check! 

I just had a little meeting with this bloke and he asked me how I was - and I cried. Gahhh!!!! Did not want to cry, but you know what it's like when you just can't stop yourself!! I do feel a bit better having cried and ranted to him though :D

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaww bless ur wee socks! Feel so bad for u that ur having such a rubbish time! At least its nearly the weekend! Yeah i kno wot u mean abt making u start mat leave early! 

Do u have any other bosses u can speak to? Or is it just this one guy? 

Lol that poor guy must have not known wot to do when u started crying! No one likes to see a pregnant girl cry! Xxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ahh i'll be fine, just all hitting me today cuz i'm feeling a bit crappy. Less tolerant than usual I guess! 

I've just done some employers law research and they cannot force you to start maternity leave unless you are 36 weeks and only if you are signed off with something pregnancy related....It must be slightly diff in Scotland then is it?

Either way, I am good to go to bring out the tears tomorrow! 

Haha, I will have totally calmed down by tomorrow and will be feeling fine so wont actually get anywhere with a doctor! 

Oh I know, I did feel a bit sorry for him - he didn't know what to do! But he was sweet, and joined in ranting about the boss :D

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol theres nothin like a good rant to make u feel better!! 

Tbh im not 100% on the law, i just go by what my HR manager said altho she is extremely useless so shes prob talking nonsense! I know its only if ur off with a maternity related illness! So yeah, i foned in with a cold then id be ok! But theres a girl in my work who is a week ahead of me and she has had a hell of a time of it! She has had 7 previous miscarriages and 1 still born so was pur on bedrest thruout this pregnancy and i know that at 27 weeks they started her mat leave! Its a bit rubbish i think though...27 weeks is really early to go on matleave!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning!

Steph - 27 weeks is very early to force maternity leave, they must have a different rule for up there! 

kbkb - WHERE ARE YOU? I am concerned / excited that you might have had the baby :D

Certain - I missed the thing on TV about your research last night, I was in bed so early - can you tell me what it is? I'm so very intrigued!

AFM - Well I feel better today. :blush: I am still going to the doctors later on, but the illness is lifting - hooray! I got home last night, managed to drop a giant glass dish onto my toes which was a perfect addition to my day!! They are all bruised and sore today :growlmad: but as soon as DS was in bed I got into the bath - it was HEAVEN! Then all was right in the world again :D

Oh my OH asked DS what is in mummy's tummy and he replied "Squiggle" - amazing! I was then talking to DS this morning cuz i'd put on a pair of trousers that were far too small, so I said we can give these to Squiggle can't we - and he said "I love Squiggle" :cloud9:

I don't know if he really knows what he's saying, but it's cute all the same!! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hellooo!!

Smiley - how did u get on at the doctors? Did he/she sign u off? Hope so!! Cant wait to hear ur boss's reaction to u going off sick!! Hehe!!

That is adorable abt ur DS saying he loves Squiggle!! Brilliant!! Brandon always talks about "baby oliver" but i dont think he properly understands that pretty soon there will be a baby oliver here lol! 

How is everyone else getting on? 

Kbkb - Smileys right...ur breaking ur promise haha!! 

AFM - Well i appear to have thrush!! I apologise if thats too muh information but for most of today ive been like a big disgusting man!! Sneaking off to the toilet and having a good ole scratch!! How embarassing is that?!! Does anyone know of any good treatments? OH went and bought me Vagisil but its rubbish!! Lol! 

Sorry for the TMI!! But its all i have on my mind lol!! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh Steph - get some Canesten!!! Get the 2% stuff, it's a little miracle worker!! I had to get some the other day, had to totally lie and say I wasn't pregnant though or they don't give it to you without a prescription. Which is so strange cuz they will prescribe it at the drop of a hat, I just didn't want to wait for a docs appointment! 

Well I did get signed off for a week :happydance: My doctor was brilliant, he just asked me how long I wanted him to sign me off for and what I wanted him to say the reason was! He was really understanding though and could see i'm not well. The appointment wasn't until this evening though so there's no-one in work to speak to, so i've had to email my boss about it - i'm just waiting for a response now! Email is prob not the best way forward, but it's either give him a heads up, or call in last minute on Monday morning to tell him. 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Ah fab!! Thanks! Il get some 2moro!! Lol il need to get OH to get it for me then cos theres no way i can hide the fact im pregnant! Lol bloody pregnancy and all its joys haha!! 

Aww ur doctor sounds lovely!! Thats so good for him! Were u not tempted to say 2 weeks haha?? Lol id be soo tempted! Ah well an email is better than a last minute phonecall! 

Im back to work on Sunday! I never work sundays! But MIL is away on hol so me and OH have to work our shifts around each other! I do get double time tho which i suppose is ok! Just cant b bothered going back! But thats me off my feet now until i stop so hopefully i can just lock myself away in a room & not have to speak to people!! Lol im so sociable haha!! 

Do u have much planned for the weekend? Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha that's probably a wise call to get OH to get it for you. I was wearing a big coat but you could still tell I was pregnant. The girl was like "And are you pregnant or breastfeeding?" "Errrr no" (Shifty eyes) . . . .

Oh I was really tempted to say 2 weeks, but he said that if I needed more time then just to ring the doctors office and speak to him and he'd leave me another note. I honestly thought I was just going to go in, tell him what was wrong and he was gonna say "Well it's all part of being pregnant, there's nothing we can prescribe".

Not many plans for this weekend, I plan to do not a lot! Think OH is out tomorrow night so I shall be setting up camp in a bath / on the sofa with some good TV! 

Are you doing much tomorrow? Thats a pain you have to work on Sunday, but double time is always a bonus! Haha, I hope you do manage to hide away and not speak to anyone! x


----------



## steph1505

Yeah thats good ur doctor was so nice! Ud probably get a few who would say to u to just get on with it!! But u do genuinely feel rubbish!! Haha i can imagine u trying to hide the bump lol! 

Aw a wee sat nite in sounds good! Were heading home from my mum and dads 2moro! Hoping to get home at abt 2ish and then just unpack and relax! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Beauty2

Well ladies...

I'm on team :blue: YAY!!!!! 

Now got to think of names. Hmmmm :-k


----------



## steph1505

Aaahhh Beauty!!! Congratulations!!! Eek! One of each! How lovely for u!!

Have uz thot of any names that uz might consider?? 

Welcome to Team Blue!!! Im so happy for u!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ahhhh congratulations Beauty!! That's great news - welcome to the blue team! :D

Have u thought of any names you like? Eeeek exciting! 

x x x x


----------



## kbkb

ladies!!
He fooled us all-its a BOY!!!!! :blue: :blue:
I gave birth to a beautiful baby boy on 02.02.2012 after 11 hours of back to back labour. My son was born at 3.03 kgs (6.7 pounds) by a normal vaginal delivery. We're DELIGHTED! Will post the birth story and photos soon


----------



## smiley330

Ahhhhh Kbkb CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! What a wonderful surprise! Can't wait to hear the full birth story, and a name :D hope you're all doing brilliantly! 

Hooray to the first smep baby!!! :happydance:

Eeeeek this has made me so happy! x x x x


----------



## steph1505

AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!

OH MY GOD!!!!! 

Congratulations kbkb!!! OMG i am soooo happy for u!! Thats wonderful!! Aaaaahhh!! 

Hope u and daddy and son (eeeek!!) are all doing well! Cant wait to hear all about it!!

Aaaw wow!! One of us has had our baby! I am so happy! Huge congratulations!!

Im so happy!! 

:happydance::happydance:

Xxxxxxx


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Seems like a lot of little boy babies were made around August of last year :) Boys must like April!

Congrats KB!


----------



## steph1505

Haha i kno!! 

Certains little lady is gonna have her pick of the bunch!!

How u getting on Mustang?? Xxxx


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I'm good! I am so huge now, I'll have to take a pic to show ya'll.

I think we should all take a bump pic and post for comparison :)

I only have 10 Fridays to go before my baby is here, I am getting induced.


----------



## steph1505

Yeah!! Let us see ur bump!! Il post mine 2nite, im just abt to head out to work! 

Aw wow, thats scary when u think of it like that!! Why r u getting induced...sory for being nosy!! 

I see as well that uz have chosen Ryan as a name...thats lovely   xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

As promised...here is my 30 week bump picture!

I must be smaller than what I was last time because when I look at my 34 week pic from when I was pregnant with Brandon...IM HUGE THEN! Im really hoping there is no way I grow tha much in 4 weeks haha! 

I was talking to a woman today who is a midwife in the Midwife Led Unit in my hospital and she gave me the number of a woman to phone to speak to about getting a pool birth! I would love a pool birth but was told it was out of the question because im trying for a VBAC! But she said they do happen if the woman is adamant enough!

What do uz think I should do? My OH is worrying now because I know he would rather I was continuously monitored but I really dont want to be strapped up to all sorts of machines!! I dont know what to do!!
 



Attached Files:







30 week bump.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 2


----------



## smiley330

Morning! 

Steph - I'm so jealous of your bump!! You look fab! My bump is huge, I am huge!! 

Well I am hoping for a water birth this time so my answer is going to be bias towards that! With DS I was in the midwife unit (wanted water birth but they were taken!) and it was brilliant. No machines, no doctors rushing / poking around, just lovely lovely calm midwives - the whole experience was brilliant. However, if something had gone wrong the labour ward was only a couple floors down so I felt confident that should I need it then it would be easy to go there. 

Your midwife unit is in the hospital as well is it? I know it's different for you given that you are going for a vbac, but if you needed to they could whisk you down to the ward to be monitored so fast couldn't they? I would highly recommend going to a midwife unit anyway, and if u can get in the birth pool I'm sure you'll be much more comfortable than being on the ward? 

I don't know, just my thoughts! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aw smiley, im sure ur not huge!! My face is really puffing out these days! Not happy lol!

Yeah the midwife unit is right above the consultant unit so im sure if they needed to get me monitored or if for some reason i need another section...whats one more floor in the lift if u kno what i mean? I def think i would have a more successful labour if i was in the pool, all relaxed and not pumped full of pain killers! 

Im so nervous abt phoning the woman! I really want to plead my case but i dont know what to say lol! I think il practice my speech 2day and fone her 2moro! 

How u feeling today? Did ur boss email u back?

I still cant believe kbkb has had her baby!! Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

double post!


----------



## CertainTurton

AHHHHH kbkb!! CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance: :hugs: so so pleased to hear you have a beautiful baby boy!! :happydance: sorry for the delay but still have no internet at home! wonderful news and so happy to have our first SMEP baby! aww feel all emotional! Will you be putting any pics up?

Beauty - wow another :blue: well my little lady is going to be well looked after :) congrats, any scan pics? 

Mustang - good to hear from you! Do you have a date for inducement? Ryan is lovely :)

Smiley - well done for getting signed off, its good the doctor was understanding. Hope yuou are resting up now. Did they get back to you? 

Steph - Love your bump - Im feeling huge too, prob should do another pic soon :) I really hope you can get your water birth, it does look really relaxing. Could you maybe use it for pain relief then get out when 'its time' ?

AFM - had a lovely weekend. Went to see Billy Elliot at the theatre - was fantastic!! However I did have a HORRID Friday with my boss being an absolute £"%"$%^$^. I actually made an official complaint to HR about her and Im seriously considering going to the doc after my midwife app on Thursday and getting signed off for my last week. I just cant cope with her anymore and Im sure its making my Heartburn and BH worse! :( I need to try and stay for a couple more days as im training the new girl.


----------



## steph1505

Aw certain!! What is it with all the horrible bosses?? Good on u for making an official complaint!!

Lol u def should go get signed off! The stress and worry is definitely not good for u! And especially not at this stage of ur pregnancy! U want to be able to relax and enjoy these last few weeks and prepare for babys arrival! Not be all anxious and stressed out becos of work! So i say go for it! Woo!
Im loving all the sick notes haha!

Xxxxxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Beauty2 said:


> Well ladies...
> 
> I'm on team :blue: YAY!!!!!
> 
> Now got to think of names. Hmmmm :-k

congrats chica, another wee boy :happydance:



kbkb said:


> ladies!!
> He fooled us all-its a BOY!!!!! :blue: :blue:
> I gave birth to a beautiful baby boy on 02.02.2012 after 11 hours of back to back labour. My son was born at 3.03 kgs (6.7 pounds) by a normal vaginal delivery. We're DELIGHTED! Will post the birth story and photos soon

OMG how exciting congrtulations, im so happy for you xx i feel so broody now. I cant wait to meet my little girl

Certain im sorry your boss is being an arse i would defo go get yourself signed off for your last week. You and your bubba are more important than work and training xx


----------



## steph1505

Hiii tray :wave:

Hows u gettin on?? Lol i think u and certain r the only pink SMEP'ers!! Lol! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Steph - Def practice your speech, write down your bullets points of things you want to get across so that you don't forget things when you speak to the lady on the phone! I hope they will let you! Are you going to ring her today?? 

Certain - Oh gosh, I am right with you on the horrible bosses! I would go and see the doctor and get signed off - I can highly recommend it :D As soon as I came out the docs on Friday I just felt like the biggest weight had been lifted in not having to worry about work this week. It will be even more of a relief for you in that you wont have to go back then until your maternity leave is finished! I'm glad you've put in a complaint - what did she do? 

Tray - Hello! Hope you and your little girl are doing good :flower:

kbkb - If you get a chance to pop in and see this - I hope you are your baby boy are well!! :hugs:

AFM - Yep, my boss emailed me this morning. Just to say that he'll rearrange our meeting today for next Monday and to keep in touch this week to let him know how I was feeling. It was surprisingly pleasant - but I know he (and the others) will be cursing me all week!! Oh well. 

I am so far enjoying my Monday off, have been and done a big Tesco shop, cleaned a bit, now i'm sat down with a cuppa and some biscuits and watching J.Kyle. Will prob have a little nap afterwards.... :D

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Smiley...ur day off sounds great!! Very relaxin! Did u get a wee nap? 

I didnt phone her 2day...i was too nervous lol! Im gonna write down everything 2nite & phone my mum and practice! 

I think OH is kinda freakin out now which i do feel bad about but i think this is one of the rare occassions where i need to be a bit selfish! That sounds terrible doesnt it? But i know that on the day, if im relaxed...hel be relaxed! 

smiley - thats good that ur boss emailed u back all friendly! Lol who cares if they r all talking about u...ur the one whos sat and had a great day! Haha! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Beauty2

YAY!!!!! Kbkb, I'm so happy you and baby boy had a safe delivery and are doing well. Congratulations!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning!

Steph - Are you making the phonecall today?? Good luck!! I think you have to be selfish in this situation, I know its not nice to think your OH is not entirely happy, but you are the one who has to do it so you need to be in the place you are most comfortable!

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Morning everyone!

I phoned the woman...turns out shes the head of the midwife unit! She said that they do allow women to go up there but it really needs to be my consultants decision! I suppose shes got a good point, she was saying that she cant make a decision without seeing all my notes from previous labour...and becos i dont exactly know why things turned out the way they did, she would be reluctant to say whether or not i have a chance!

Ive got an appt with my consultant on 1st of march anyway so i guess il jst need to wait and speak to her!

Wots everyone doing 2day? I need to go get some food...my cupboards are BARE!!


----------



## smiley330

Ah I guess that's fair enough - hopefully you can speak to your consultant and make her see that's what you want, and it'll be reassuring to know that if she agrees with you then she obviously thinks that's a good option. Fingers crossed!

I have no plans for today, I am at home with DS and finding it very hard to get motivated to get us dressed to go anywhere.... I think we may be heading towards a PJ day at home! 

I have just had to put his 2 favourite softies (muslins) in the wash and he is pretty unhappy about it! He keeps going out to the washing machine and just watching them going round - it used to be that he wasn't attached to any softie in particular, but suddenly these 2 have become EVERYTHING! He's a funny little thing!

I bought Squiggle some lovely big muslins and have given one to DS,in the hope of him being attached to a nice one - but he's not having any of it! :dohh:

I did a big Tesco shop yesterday as we had no food at all.... I just love it when the fridge and cupboards are full :D 

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning ladies,

Steph - glad to hear you had a good call. It often does end up being the consultants call in the end - lets hope they are sensible about it and let you go :) It is important that you a relaxed. We learnt about the difference in delivery unit and midwife led units at NCT yesterday - was very interesting but I dont think they will let me go midwife led. Have fun shopping -I find I keep buying random things at the mo that take my fancy last min :doh: oh well :)

Smiley - ooo your day sounds so lovely. jealous :) Glad your boss' email was ok. Oh my boss is just a huge bully and only picks on me in front of everyone - its lots of little things and its just not acceptable. On the plus side she is out of the office for most of this week (very unusual) so i get some restbite! I will see how I feel when i see the midwife on thurs - 8 days isnt really very long...!

So today is my obstetrition appointment...feeling a bit nervous but also excited. Hope they make a decision!! I have also come out in a red, bumpy itchy rash :( on my arms etc - pretty sure its just excema sort of thing (although I dont get excema) but I will show him anyway. 
Did you ladies see about Lexi's baby? Im so sad about it, she has had such a hard time of it. Its made me quite emotional and a bit scared about my LO - will be glad to see her on the scan later! I will try to update you asap but will prob be tomorrow morning (app wont fin until 6pm and no internet still....grrr).

How are you all?


----------



## smiley330

Oh good luck at your appointment Certain! Let us know how it goes, hopefully you'll get a nice scan as well :D Your boss sounds very nasty, but i'm glad you are getting a bit of a break from her whilst she's not there. I do still think that even though there's only a few days left, you should not spend them stressed with her - so see how you're feeling!

Oh I did see about her baby, she had such a rough time - My heart truly goes out to her :cry: Whenever I see stories like this i'm always so naive and just think that everything will be fine, when that's not always the case at all. :nope:

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey :wave:

Ive just seen about Lexi's baby boy there! That is so sad...I geniunely thought everything would be okay! I thought after everything shes been through, surely she deserved some sort of happiness at the end :cry: It really puts into perspective just how lucky we all are!

Smiley - ur DS is so cute! Brandon has never been attached to anything like that! Wot a terrible mother u are for putting them in the washing machine :haha: Im totally feeling ur jammie day idea but I need to go out! Im going to the gym 2nite with my friend and I realised I need some maternity joggy bottoms! So will be going shopping after food shopping! 

Certain - I was gonna ask when ur appointment was...let us know how u get on! Im sure they will make a decision today! They cant leave u for much longer without knowing...we dont have that long left :winkwink: I would def make sure u get the rash checked out too! I know it probably is nothing to worry about ur definitely best to get it looked at!

AFM - Im feeling a lot of 'pressure' downstairs yesterday and today :blush: I keep feeling like a wee arm is gonna start dangling out or something lol :blush:! I know that sounds ridiculous! Im hoping that baby has turned is now getting into position! I have the midwife tomorrow so hopefully she'll let me know! And been getting tonnes of braxton hicks too! I remember getting them loads with Brandon too but im not sure if it was as early as this!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Btw...does anyone know anywhere that sells a pack of baby hats? I cant seem to find hats anywhere unless they are attached to an outfit...

I just want a pack of white hats lol!!

xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ahh the pressure!! I've been having that for a couple weeks now, I've been moaning about it a lot on my journal - haha! It's maybe not quite what you're describing in that everything for me is so achey and kinda swollen down there... But I am really feeling the pressure! 

Also, BH - I have just started to get lots, last night I was getting loads - v.strange! I would like to think this means I won't go to 40 weeks, but seems a little too hopeful :D

Oh baby hats, I got some white ones the other day from mothercare - they do lots in there, only packs of 2 though I think. x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Yeah thats exactly the same as how im feeling!! Really...puffy down there lol!! Lol il need to go over and read ur journal!! See all the moaning! Lol! Haha!! 

Aw i hope the braxton hicks mean we go early!! I had loads last time & went at 38 weeks so heres hoping its the same this time round!!

Oooh mothercare...why did i,not think of there??!! Thaaaanks! Im going there today actually to see abt the swimsuit so il pick some up! Yay! Need to take back some Moses Basket bedding as well cos i bought some then realised i have about million sheets and blankets lol! Xxxxxx


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies,

I'm sorry, I'm out of the loop. Who is Lexi and what happened??? :sad1: Sending prayers anyhow...

Certain - any news???? I can't believe you're 32 weeks!!! My, how time flies!!!! I hope you get some good info at your appointment. 

Steph & Smiles - I hope those BH ease up for a little while. Hoping you both go in early with very healthy babies! Have fun shopping, Steph! Have fun on jammie day, Smiles!! :hugs: 

AFM - I do have scan pics but I don't have a scanner :haha: I might have to take a pic with my camera and upload that way. Still not sure about a name...naming boys seems so hard to me :shrug: We are leaning towards Justin. Sleeping is very hard nowadays, which is weird since I haven't even made 20 weeks yet! Ugh!!!! I have to sleep sort-of sitting up because my hips tend to ache if I lie on them for too long. Oh, the agony :brat: Oh well, just hoping baby is healthy. I can feel him moving more. I can't wait until OH and DD can feel baby moving as well so they can stop bugging me about it. :rofl:


----------



## steph1505

Hey Beauty!!

Lexi was a girl on the 3rd tri board whos had such a hard pregnancy! Shes really had a tough time of it, i think she'd been on bedrest becos she had been in early labour for ages! But they decided to c-section her at 34 weeks but its so sad, her poor wee boy died in her arms at an hour old! Its so sad! 

Justin is a lovely name!! Picking a name is so hard isnt it? Were really struggling with a middle name! Just cant seem to agree! 

Aww i know wot u mean abt hip pain! I had it at abt 20 weeks too so its def not unusual! Poor u tho! Just take lots of niiiice long baths! Aw it'll be great when ur DD and OH can feel and see baby move! Brandon loves feeling his wee brother kick! Altho i still dnt believe he fully understands! 

Im just back in from the gym and OMG im soooo regretting it! My poor wee (not wee...huuuge) bum is killin me! And it really hasnt helped the pressure in my puffy nether regions haha!!

Ah well...at least i gave it a go lol! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning!

Steph - Did you get some hats yesterday? You are v.brave for going to the gym! Good work!!

Beauty - Ah Justin is a nice name!! I hate thinking of names, it stresses me out - mainly cuz it's so hard to find names my OH likes. But hopefully we are still on Oscar or Jasper... Just not going to talk about it again now!

Certain - Hope all went well yesterday! Looking forward to hearing if you got your decision!

x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning ladies,

Update first as you are all so lovely and asking: So typical NHS...the neurologist and anesthetist hadnt got back to the obstetrician, so she couldn't make a full decision!! GRRRR they have had since Oct!! Anyway we discussed options and she said that as long as the neurologist didnt say different, they would let me labour naturally but give me an early epidural and not let me push until the very end when they will also use forceps. I feel fairly happy with that idea although it still leaves a lot of uncertainty! I have to go back in 2 weeks for the final decision! On the plus side the scan was great, Eleanor is head down and a perfect size (4lb something)...was so lovely seeing her :)

Steph - the gym!?!?! what you like silly lady - put your feet up :) did you get any hats? I need some more too!

Beauty - :hi: sorry to hear about your hip pain :( would a softer mattress help? I really like the name Justin :)

x


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Update first as you are all so lovely and asking: So typical NHS...the neurologist and anesthetist hadnt got back to the obstetrician, so she couldn't make a full decision!! GRRRR they have had since Oct!! Anyway we discussed options and she said that as long as the neurologist didnt say different, they would let me labour naturally but give me an early epidural and not let me push until the very end when they will also use forceps. I feel fairly happy with that idea although it still leaves a lot of uncertainty! I have to go back in 2 weeks for the final decision! On the plus side the scan was great, Eleanor is head down and a perfect size (4lb something)...was so lovely seeing her :)
> 
> Steph - the gym!?!?! what you like silly lady - put your feet up :) did you get any hats? I need some more too!
> 
> Beauty - :hi: sorry to hear about your hip pain :( would a softer mattress help? I really like the name Justin :)
> 
> x

Ah that's a pain that there was no actual decision made, but it sounds like this is going to be the way forward - which sounds great! So glad your little lady is doing well - what a lovely weight she is, pefect! x


----------



## steph1505

Good morning ladies :wave:

Certain - typical NHS!! But the plan that obstetrician made sounds good! An early epidural will make the world of difference for u! And hopefully u have a super easy labour where shes out in one wee push! Wow 4lbs already...thats brilliant!! What a really good weight!! 

Its good u get to go back in 2 weeks...hopefully they give u another wee cheeky scan hehe!!

Smiley - how were the braxton hicks last nite? Hope u managed to get a good sleep! Wot r ur plans for 2day...yet another day off 

AFM - i did manage to get hats, thank u smiley!!! Cant believe i never thought of mothercare! I got a pack of white & then they had wee blue stripey ones in the sale so got them too! Also got baby a wee cardigan for coming home from the hospital in! It was too cute! And i had a gift card so thought...why not!! They didnt have any swimsuits tho!

Ive got my 31 week appointment at the midwife today at 15.45! Really hope she says baby has shifted position! I think he has tho cos i def dnt have as sore a back as i did! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Oh!

Happy 30 weeks smiley!! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh good, glad you found some! I also got a nice little white cardigan from Mothercare as part of his going home outfit - Just want to find a nice little sleep suit type thing to go with it.... Will probable head back over to Mothercare tomorrow! 

BH were ok last night actually.They aren't hurting at all, just an odd feeling of everything really tight!! My foof on the otherhand - OUCH!!!!!! It's really aching so much :cry: I just went for a walk down town with DS and I couldn't really walk that far as with every step i'm taking it's sending a shooting pain / ache down there. Only strangely on one side though - if that even makes any sense?!...:shrug:

My OH text me this morning to say that he'd had his notification on his phone for me being 30 weeks preg and from the picture it was no wonder it was aching - haha! Thanks!

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Haha ur OH is hilarious! I love that he has an app! I had a wee read at ur journal last nite, loving the 'FAF' abbreviation! Lmao :rofl: Ive been getting the same feeling tho! And its always when im walking! Im not at the waddling stage or walking like John Wayne yet but i do really ache! And i kno exactly wot u mean abt the shooting pain! 

Aw glad the BH werent too bad! I had them last nite but thats prob my body being in shock from the exercise haha! 

Aww once uv chosen a going home outfit u should put a pic up! I cant decide between a Peter Rabbit suit or a Simba one! OH says he really doesnt care lol! 

Im gonna start thinking about packing my bag tonight! Or maybe just babys cos that'll be more fun lol! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha, I keep calling it my FAF to OH - Not sure he's loving that so much! I think every time he hears it he knows that sex is going to be out of the question for a while..... a long while..... :haha:

I'm actually really glad you are getting the same sort of thing though, I don't particularly want you to suffer :flower: but it's nice that it's not just an odd thing that my body is doing!! It also doesn't feel like i'm going crazy knowing that you know what I mean!

Haha - I'm not at the John Wayne waddle either yet, but I am very much looking forward to that one!

Oh I need to take a bump pic, i'll do that today and post my 30 weeker!!

Oooh your outfits both sound adorable, post pics!!! As soon as i've got his little outfit sorted i'll def post a pic - i'm really loving white so it'll probably just be something plain (not very exciting!)

I was thinking about when to pack a hospital bag as well, should really start thinking about it - at least should start buying the things to go in it!

Once you've packed yours i'll need a full run down with pics! :D x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Haha! Ive made a list of things to buy but just cant be bothered going to buy it! I think i have everything for babys bag...except nappies! I have size 2 packs but i think il buy a pack of size 1s just cos they r so cute and tiny! 

Il post pics tonight of my options for coming home outfit! I have a favourite outfit but it was one of Brandons that he never wore...so i dont really want to use that, cos it wasnt bought for Oliver if u know wot i mean (still feels weird calling him Oliver) lol! 

Ooh yeah i wanna see ur 30 week comparison! R u feeling much the same? I think i definitely feel smaller this time! Put me into a bit of a panic that its a girl haha! 

Lol my OH has been well aware for quite a while that sex is off the cards! We havent even attempted in weeks & weeks! Last time we tried it bloody hurt so i was like "nope, sorry, get off!!" I do feel bad for him but he knows its not forever lol! Think hes gutted that neither of my pregnancies have resulted in me being one of those sex mad nympho ladies haha!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hmmm I think i'm going to need you to type your list up for me to see! I don't know why i'm finding it so difficult to think of what to pack - I think it's the amounts of stuff that i'm having trouble with!

You sounds very organised!

Yeh I know what you mean, but if Brandon never wore it then that's not the same as re-using it is it? 

I think i'm bigger this time for sure, I definitely feel bigger! Haha, have you got any more scans now? I can't remember if you said you did?! I know it's totally not logical to be told boy, to see boy and still have that little worry that he might be a she! 

Hahahaha! That's made me laugh! Yeh - we have not even attempted sex in weeks!!! I'm defo not one of those pregnant can't get enough types either. Like you, I do feel bad for him but it is only for a little while (although I bet it feels like longer to him - ha!) x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Haha! My issue with the bag packing is, do i pack for a 1 nite or 3 nite stay? I dnt kno whether to have a seperate 'incase of csection bag'! Altho, i guess OH could go home and bring up extra stuff if needed! Lol il type up my list once im back from midwife!

Yeah i have a scan on 1st of march! 22days away! Eek! I kno, its ridiculous that im even doubting its a boy! His boy parts looked right at us and practically winked haha! But people take great pleasure in telling you about their aunties cousins neighbours daughter who was told a boy and out popped a girl! 

I said to my OH "if you were pregnant, theres no way ud feel like having sex" and he responded with "id have sex while in labour!!" :dohh: and hes so right, he would!! Haha! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh yeah, that would cause me issues as well!! Yeh maybe just keep an extra bag at home (or leave it in the car) just in case you need it, but if not i'm sure your OH will be able to go home and round some stuff up for you - though if I left my OH to do something like this who knows what he'd bring back to the hospital - haha, maybe have a list somewhere for him! :D

1st March, that's not long away is it!! :happydance:

Hahahaha, your OH is so funny!! 

x x x


----------



## smiley330

Ok bump pic comparison! Today on the left, DS1 on the right :D

x x x
 



Attached Files:







S v B 30 weeks 1..jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## steph1505

Hello!!!

Aw smiley, i love ur bump! Id say u look smaller this time, from those two pics! Well...ur bump looks a different shape! It looks rounder than last time! 

Yeah 3 weeks tomorrow til the scan! I cant wait! 

Well, everything went well at the midwife! She was listening to the heartbeat and baby totally thumped the doppler! Lol she was like "oh my, what a strong baby" i felt like saying "u dnt need to tell me...i get that 24/7" haha! And hes shifted position!! Hes now head down and in the proper position :happydance: so hopefully he stays that way for the nxt 7 weeks (ive decided hes coming 2 weeks early!) She was speaking to me about the birth and how i was feeling & i said i was starting to get anxious as its getting closer and am worried about it resulting in another csection. But she said i look really favourable to achieve it because i got to 8cm last time! She said getting to 5cm is the hardest part so as long as baby doesnt flip back to back then i should be all set to achieve vbac! Woo hoo!


----------



## steph1505

Okay!! Here are the pictures of the options for coming home outfit...

The first & second pic is the Thumper outfit that was Brandons but was never worn...

The second is the Peter Rabbit

The third is the Simba

And the last one is the wee cardigan!

Excuse the Lion King duvet in the background! Really shouldnt have taken the pics on Brandons bed lol! :dohh:

Wot do uz think is the nicest? xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0177.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0178.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0179.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0181.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0182.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## steph1505

And while Im on the laptop and able to upload pics...

Heres my 31 week bump!!

Smiley...lookin at ur bump...u are soooo much smaller than me! My bump is massive compared to ures!

Certain...how is ures looking?? xxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







31 week bump.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Beauty2

Ugh! I don't like you cute little skinny girls with your cute little bumps!! LOL! Just kidding!! All of your bumps are so cute!!!! :hugs:


----------



## smiley330

Hello!!

I totally forgot I had a hair appointment this evening, so had to make a bit of a dash to get ready earlier! Haha! 

Steph - All those outfits are SO CUTE! I have to say I think my fave is the thumper one though :D The Peter Rabbit one is next, then the Simba one... but they are all gorgeous! Good luck picking one!! 

Ah that's great your appointment went well and your mw is confident about your vbac! (Haha, I have decided that Squiggle is arriving at 38 weeks as well)

I think this pic of my bump is deceiving actually, I may have to take another one. I agree though, it seems so much more rounded that DS1's - that bump looks really pointy! :shrug: I don't think I look smaller than you though, i'm looking at my bump now and it's mega big - your 31 week bump is perfect!

Haha Beauty - I am far from being a skinny girl! 

x x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Also - I think we may have purchased the same cardigans :D


----------



## smiley330

OMG - one born is too much tonight, I'm a mess! That poor lady, felt so awful for her!! I'm so glad they got her baby out though, seemed like forever!! 

:cry: 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey!! 

Its nearly 2am and im still up!! Im in some serious pain here! Its like, the bottom of my bump is constantly hard! Aah its bloomin sore! Im workin in the mornin...gonna be actually sooo tired lol! Ah well, just another excuse to be a grumpy moany cow!!

Smiley - the Thumper one is my favourite too! I think i might use it...like u say, Brandon never wore it! The Peter Rabbit one was the one i originally bought for the coming home outfit but then i thot about the Simba one becos i thot it might make Brandon like the baby more haha!! 

OBEM was really hard to watch 2nite! The look on the midwives faces...i genuinely didnt think the baby would make it! But then i thot they prob wouldnt show it if the baby died! But it was awful! See everytime it showed the clock change....aw my heart was racing! Im so glad the wee girl made it! I felt so bad for the woman and her husband! He must have felt so helpless! I tell u somethin tho, its a good job she'd had a spinal beforehand...the amount of hands that were up her trying to get the baby out...ouch! 

Aww...and those wee cardigans are so cute arent they?? 

Well im off to try get some sleep! Not that it'll work lol!!

Xxxxxxx

P.s...how did the hair appt go? U likey?? Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Oh and beauty...i reeeeaalllly wouldnt use the word 'skinny' to describe me! Im def startin to puff out!! 

Do u have a wee bump yet?? If so...PICTURES!! PICTURES!!

Im sooooooo sleepy! Hope everyone has a lovely thursday...i sure as hell wont!! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning! 

Oh Steph - doesn't sound like you've had a good night :nope: I hope you managed to get some sleep in the end? 

I was kept up by my FAF a lot of last night - so uncomfortable. I've been Dr Googling it this morning though and it could potentially be spd. Im going to sound like a right idiot, but I totally thought spd pain was in your back, just didn't really think about what it actually was!! Anyway, think I'll call my midwife today just see what she says. There's nothing can be done for it tho so prob no point! 

Oh I'm still freaking out a bit after last nights obem. Can u refuse forceps?? I was just thinking if I was in that position id rather they just went straight in with a cs?! She must have been in so much pain afterwards, god knows how much she tore and whatnot..... Sorry, it just seemed so brutal and Im having a little worry about it now!! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hello! Just in from work! I managed *some* but not a lot of sleep! Im sure il make up for it 2nite lol!

Ah i thot SPD was pain in ur back and bum cheeks lol! Ive never read up on it tho so... Yeah u maybe should mention it to ur midwife! I think im still suffering from Thrush...nothing seems to be getting rid of it! I keep waking up scratching! Sorry, i kno, disgusting!!

Yeah last nites OBEM has stuck with me! U def can refuse forceps cos my SIL did & they jst sectioned her! Id much rather go thru a section that what that poor woman had to! Well, they cut her twice and they STILL struggled to get the baby out! It actually looked as if they had to break the babys arm...did u see it had a wee cast on in the incubator? 

U never really think of that happening to u...i always just think if i go vaginally it'll be hassle free! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Awww Steph - get an early night! 

Well she does think it's SPD, I didn't even mention that and once i'd told her about the pains she then gave examples of when and how it hurts - which were spot on - and said that this is what it is. I've got a doctors appointment in the morning where they'll just confirm it I spose... I said that I haven't really had back ache, but she said that pain in the back isn't always from spd. So... it feels nice to know that this pain is actually something and i'm not just going crazy / being a big old drama queen about it! 

She just said that there's nothing can be done though apart from not moving and lots of rest!! Ha, I should be so lucky! She did say that the doctor might refer me to physio where I'll get some more tips on exercises to do and maybe get a support belt ... but I don't think I need one of those just yet! 

Steph - have you been to the docs about the thrush? I had it really bad with DS1 and I used the Canesten Combi thing (pessary + cream) and it's brilliant. (the cream on it's own was not working that time!) But I think a doctor has to prescribe it to make sure it's safe!

Ohh I know, that poor baby as well - she had to have her shoulder broken I think it was, some bone was broken anyway, not nice! Ok, so I think that's definitely going in my birth plan - no forceps - jump straight to the section!!

x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Oh I forgot to say, I had a dream last night that we'd called the baby Oscar... he looked really cute and a lot like an Oscar - so now I think that's just edging out in the lead! ..... For now anyway :D x


----------



## steph1505

Aw smiley! Hopefully the doctors will help & if they do refer u to physio then def go! Ive heard of women gettin SPD really bad so just take it easy! Plenty of rest for u!!

Im gonna make a doctors appointment 2moro! Ive just been for a shower becos i was really itching & decided afterwards i would have a wee look at 'myself' in a mirror and OMG!! Ive never seen an angrier looking body part than that haha!! I called OH in to have a look & he said it def looks swollen! I also appear to have a few lumps down one side (im really sorry if this is too much information) so i googled this and apparently u can get vaginal varicose veins! But i dunno, ive never had thrush before so i dunno if thats it or what? It doesnt hurt 'internally'...would it if it was thrush? 

Lol i really do apologise for all the lady garden chat!!

And aaaaww thats so cute u had a baby dream! I still havent had one! I do like Oscar! Would his middle name still be Alexander? Eek how exciting!! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

I know, i'm really hoping it doesn't get any worse - but since I first started getting this pain a few weeks ago it has slowly been getting worse. Oh well, just another joyous preg moment!!

OMG - my lady garden is the angriest!!! It is SO swollen!! I thought the pain and it being swollen were linked - but apparently it's just swollen from the pressure and extra blood flow. Honestly though, it is huge. I googled it as much as I could and came across varicose veins - I've checked and I don't have these - just a huge puffy angry foof for no real reason! 

I would defo get to the docs, it could be linked to thrush for you - or the thrush and the puffiness could just be 2 seperate (delightful) issues! Big time thrush really really itches, in and out, and it doesn't really feel right on the inside and (defo tmi going on now) any discharge (bluergggghh) could be a funny texture, kind of lumpy......

Ok - nicer topic to finish off....

Yeh, I think Alexander will still be the middle name. We both really like that it as it goes well with the surname - but neither fancy it as a first name! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lets take pictures and compare whos angriest!! JOOOOKEE!!!!! Lets not do that haha! I def feel okay on the inside...its just sort of up the top and along the left side thats really inflamed! Ive put some Vagisil on and its soothed it a bit! So hopefully it is just thrush! Il be really embarassed tho if they need to examine me! I hate that! And im not exactly as 'neat and tidy' as i usually am! Haha!

Oscar Alexander is really nice too! Has ur OH decided which name he prefers yet? Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hahaha! :haha: I had none of this with DS!! 

No he hasn't decided which he likes best, but I've no plans to ask him as he'll just throw another name into the mix! So annoying! Also, I'm totally getting the final say this time, so if we don't mention it again now until he's born I'll just say which I want and he'll have to agree with me :D

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Haha thats a good plan!! 

I love that ur getting final say...wish my OH would let me! I really like Oliver James for his name (James is my dads name!) But my OH says he doesnt like it! But he wont suggest anything else he likes! So frustrating haha! But...he didnt like the name Brandon at all until i was abt 39 weeks haha! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Well OH hasn't technically agreed to letting me have the final say! Haha! This is just my plan, and he had the final say for DS1 so it's my turn!!! 

Ah I love Oliver James - I think James is a really nice name, we've got a lot of James' in my family tho so we can't really use it x


----------



## steph1505

Haha! I just said to OH "ooh smiley really likes Oliver James" and he just looks at me and says "these girls on baby and bump have a lot to answer for!" Hahahaha! Maybr i talk about u all too much haha! I made the coming home outfit the Thumper one and when he asked why i changed my mind i said "aw smiley liked that one the best too and she made a good point that brandon hadnt wore it"! Lol he must think uz are my life coaches haha!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hahaha Steph, that's really funny! But what can I say, we know best :D

Hope everyone has a good Friday! We have had another good coating of snow which will make today fun! 

Certain - all ok? :hugs:

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aw maaaan really? I cant believe that the whole of the UK is getting snow EXCEPT scotland!!! Ridiculous! Normally its us who get all the crazy weather! Its just a horrible grey day here! 

U gonna go play in the snow? Hope the docs goes ok!!

Im guessing Certain cant get access to the internet...boooo!! 

And kbkb is enjoying her new baby boy...eek! I wonder what his name is! Xxx


----------



## smiley330

I'm just sat waiting at the docs now! How can they be running late when they've only been open 10 mins is beyond me!!! 

Yeh I was thinking maybe certain is having lack of Internet issues, how inconvenient for our thread!!:D

Ohhh I can't wait to hear more about kbkb's baby boy! 

That is crazy you haven't had snow up there, we've had loads! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol clearly the docs first patient is being a wee bitty difficult haha!! Hopefully u get taken soon!!

I know! Certain...if u read this... Hurry up and get internet in your house :haha: we miss u! Haha!

Aw i kno...im so jealous of all the snow! My mum and dad have had some but not one wee flake has fallen anywhere near us! Wel get it in June or something like that! Thats normally how it goes haha!!  xxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hellooooo :hi: so sorry to have been MIA stupid internet has been playing up at work as well!!! and we have been so busy :( Shocking! However I believe I should be ok for today and DH is waiting at home today for the internet people so FX we should be back online asap. Only worry is that we have quite a lot of snow so worried that they may use it as an excuse not to come out! 

Been missing lots of chatter!...

Smiley - so sorry you are in so much pain :hugs: but if it is SPD hopefully they can start to help you. make sure you rest lots and stay off work if you can! 

Steph - Lol love the suggestion of photos - made me giggle but think its a little too much! Sorry you are in pain too, hope you finally got into the docs! Im glad to hear your OH realises the importance of our opinions :haha: my DH is also wary of anything following "on b&b..." hehe. I have to say I agree with Smileys suggestion for the coming home outfit...I really should start thinking about that. 

OMG OBEM was so traumatic, however fortunately I had my girlies over for a meal so we all supported each other, well, they sat there looking at me in horror saying - are you ok? should you be watching this..I think they found it worse than me though. They did break the baby's arm but its actually quite a common technique and it will heal very quickly, better that than staying in too long. I felt so so bad for the woman!

I am doing ok, midwife was all fine and she said just to call the doc if i want signing off but Im going to see if I can last the next 5 days :) sooo excited to be leaving though! we have a whole day of NCT tomorrow...yawn! although im looking forward to the breast feeding bit!


----------



## CertainTurton

Also here is my most recent pic (32+3):

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/belly024.jpg

:)


----------



## steph1505

Hello certain!! :wave:

Ur bump is gorgeous!! Sooooo nice! :happydance:

Aw glad the midwives went well! Cant believe u only have 5 days left of work! Im so jealous! Eek!

Aw once u stop u can start planning on coming home outfits etc! Do u have anything in mind at the moment...if so...PICTURES!! How is ur nursery coming along? 

Lol i can imagine all ur friends faces when watching OBEM! My friend said she was totally traumatised watching it! And luckily OH was working cos he wouldnt have sat thru that! 

Oooh a full day of NCT should be fun! I hope uz enjoy it! If they tell u any newish guidelines, please share!!

Smiley - how did u get on at the docs? :hugs:

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hooray! Certain - there you are! :flower: Lovely bump!!!! I'm so jealous of your only 5 days left, FX they fly by and there are no nasty bosses around too much to be a pain!! Then the planning can really begin... yes, defo want to see pics of outfits etc :D 

Got on ok at the docs! She has just put in a referral to the physio straight away, I feel a bit of a fraud - I know lots of people with spd who have been in far more pain than i'm in. Some days it's really bad, but some days it's totally bearable - i'm worried the physio will just laugh at me or tell me off for wasting time!! I really don't want it to get any worse though - so I'm hoping i'll get some good exercise tips to do and maybe a good support belt. 

The doctor asked me if I was off work because of the pain, I said not at the moment and she said well you might have to be if it gets worse. Today and yesterday have been good for it as i've actually not moved that much, so will have to see how it goes at work on Monday. 

Speaking of which - I do not want to go back to work on Monday!!!! I've had such a nice stress-free time off this week and i'm dreading going back. I was so tempted to ask for another sick note!! 

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Smiley...u know the old saying... "prevention is better than cure"! So u are definitely not a fraud! U would be as well trying to make sure that u dont reach the stage where u are in complete agony every time you move! A girl in my work ended up in crutches but shes admitted that she left it too long to speak to the doctor! So you are definitely doing the right thing! And if the physio offers you a bump support, take it! You might not feel you need it just now but it could come in useful in a few weeks! So dont feel like a fraud at all!

Ahh thats been a quick week that uv been off! If you do go back and end up in pain...just leave again! You KNOW you have SPD now and ur not just 'taking the piss' because ur pregnant! U have a legitimate reason to be off so u may as well use it! I know u feel a sense of duty because u need to train ur replacement but so what?? Ur body is far more important! 

:D:D:D:D xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

OMG! Ive just noticed I only have one box left in my ticker!! Thats scaaaary! xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yeh, I know you're right in the "prevention better than cure" thing - and I know i'll be glad I went sooner if it stops it from getting really bad - FX the physio sees is that way as well!! 

Haha, my OH said about having a genuine reason to be off from work now. If it does make it more painful then i'll defo go back to the docs about it. I do feel as though I have a lot that I should sort out, but they have been in no rush to make it easy for themselves (or me) so why should I now worry about them???

OMG - look at your ticker!!! That is scary, it really is getting into the home stretch now isn't it!! I really cannot wait for all our babies to arrive safe and sound :happydance:

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Yeah u defo make sure that if it gets any worse then u go straight back to the doctors to get a sick line!! 

Aw i kno!! It really isnt long! I dont why, but today when brandon was napping...i watched wednesdays OBEM again! My friend was here last time when i watched it and i wanted to watch it on my own and properly process what happened! Needless to say...im properly terrified now haha!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Happy Valentines day girlies!! x


----------



## CertainTurton

Aww Happy Valentines day to you too :) You got any plans? Me and DH always say we wont get gifts but he bought me a mini heart shaped box of chocs :) and Ive ordered him a game...:haha: so silly really.

How are you all?

x


----------



## smiley330

We do the same! We always say not getting anything but end up with a little something. I have a lot of heart shaped chocolate (and some creme eggs cuz they're my fave) - Also DS got me some valentines cupcakes, they're so pretty I almost don't want to eat them!!

No real plans, OH has said he's going to cook us a nice dinner so will see what he comes up with :D 

What about you? Are you up to much this evening?

x x x


----------



## smiley330

Got an appointment with the phsyio in the morning! FX it is a productive appointment!!

Can any of you recommend a good camera?? I need a new one, but can't for the life of me figure out which one to get!! :shrug:

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Aww so cute your ds got you something  hoPe your meal is nice, we will prob go out on sat instead  
Great news about the physio, hope she can help you!! 
I have a great camera, I will look up the style for you- I love it and it was great when I was traveling!


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> Aww so cute your ds got you something  hoPe your meal is nice, we will prob go out on sat instead
> Great news about the physio, hope she can help you!!
> I have a great camera, I will look up the style for you- I love it and it was great when I was traveling!

Ooh thanks, if you can let me know what camera it is you have that'd be great! It's so hard to just pick a camera without knowing what on earth i'm looking for!!

Off to the physio in an hour so will let u know how it goes. FX x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hello ladies! Glad uz had a good Valentines Day!! 

Smiley - we dnt have a camera anymore...Brandon broke it! Gonna need to try get a new one cos weve jst been usin our phones!

How did u get on at the physio? 

Certain - u must be on SERIOUS mat leave countdown! Eek! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hello!!!

Steph - Where have u been lately? V.quiet! All ok?

I got on alright at the physio, she was helpful and has given me some exercises / stretches to do that should help / stop it getting worse. She did a lot of prodding and pulling to confirm it's spd. But no real magic solution :nope: It's only going to go away once baby is here so have just got to try and manage it for now. 

So sort of a productive appointment, but not really! 

She said she could see about getting a support belt, but she said they only really help with back pain so probably not going to help me. :cry: Well I might still try and get one, i'm willing to try anything!!! 

I've got another appointment in 2 weeks to follow up, see if it's getting worse or not. She then went on to mention crutches.... I hope it doesn't get that bad!!

Anyway, hope you're all well! Only 3 more weeks at work - hooray!!! x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aw jeez oh smiley! I really hope it doesnt get to the stage where u need crutches! I feel so bad for u! Did u go back to work this week? 

Id def take anythin they offer u to see if it helps! U poor wee lamb, i really do feel so bad for u! 

Im ok! My mum and dad have been at ours to help us redecorate the place so we can start to think about getting the place on the market! So been busy with that! Altho, ive just sort of been directing lol, no one will let me do anything haha! 

But pregnancy-wise...i dunno! I havent really felt 'right' for the past few days! I cant put my finger on it, just dont feel 'right' if u kno wot i mean? OH just thinks im knackered! He wants me stop work sooner but im just gonna stick it out for the THREE WEEKS! woo hoo! Lol! 

We havent even had our OBEM chat this week! What did uz think? I was watching it with my wee brother (18) and he kept askin questions! "Is it really that fast?" "Why does the baby come out all blue?" "Whys it dirty? What is all that stuff" "OMG...the baby poo'ed inside her???" 

Lol i was sat giving lessons on the risks of meconium in the waters, what vernix is...and NO...its not that fast haha!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning,

Smiley -Aww sorry to hear you are in so much pain! Glad the appointment was a sort of success, at least they are now keeping an eye on you :) Hope it improves and do go off work if you need to!

Steph - sooo exciting about the house! Its really frustrating not being able to do things sometimes isnt it? although I was up a ladder last weekend doing a curtain rail :blush: :) lol I love that your brother was asking all those questions. DH managed to brave it with me this week, but I think it panics him more than reassures him. Hope he copes ok!

IT'S MY LAST DAY!!! so so so excited and relieved - got a busy one though! Hope its ok. I think there maybe 'cake etc' later with everyone which will be fun :) although a load of my colleague have to leave early today due to interviews tomorrow :( shame really. Oh well.


----------



## steph1505

Certain!! I cant describe to u how jealous i am! Thats fab u finish today! And cake sounds loooovely!! Yum! 

Soooo jealous!! Now u can just relax, chill out and enjoy the rest of ur pregnancy!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Good morning!!! 

Certain - HOORAY!!! LAST DAY!!! I'm so crazy jealous of you! This must be making things seem very real now?? Hope you enjoy your last day and there is cake etc :flower:

Steph - Ahh are you ok? Maybe you are just getting a bit exhausted? Try to take it easy, but if you're worried about anything go and have a chat with your midwife. I know that feeling of "just not right" and you'll feel better if someone can put your mind at rest.

That's so exciting about your house, and you definitely have the best job - haha, I think you are what is known as the project manager :D Just sit with a cuppa and tell everyone what to do! 

OMG - I only got round to watching obem last night. It was amazing! I could never imgaine having to push one baby out, then doing it all again a couple mins later! That midwife was making me laugh, she sounded so out of it - she did really well though! Last night's one has made up for the horrific one the week before and i'm SO BROODY again. I just can't wait for this baby boy to arrive!! Haha, Steph - I bet those were converstaions your cousin appreciated getting clued up on!

Speaking of baby boys - KBKB - I hope you are all ok :hugs: I imagine just very busy with this new tiny person :D 

Thanks girls :hugs: i'll be ok. I am just keeping fingers tightly crossed this is as bad as it gets - haha! I haven't had any time off work with it, but only 3 more weeks!!! I'm sure I can manage that?! 

x x x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Just wanted to share the cakes my son got me for Valentines day :cloud9:

(and a 31 week bump pic whilst i'm uploading pics.... and at work, trying to kill time!)

x x x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3976.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 0









IMG_3988.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CertainTurton

Steph, yeah meant to say - hope you are ok, def get if checked out if you can!

smiley your bump is so gorgeous!! I am so huge everywhere now :( legs, arms, back, face (def looking like a hamster!) :haha:
Those cakes look soo yummy :) what a cutie! 

My colleague has just given me the cutest booties...sooo broody!


----------



## smiley330

CertainTurton said:


> Steph, yeah meant to say - hope you are ok, def get if checked out if you can!
> 
> smiley your bump is so gorgeous!! I am so huge everywhere now :( legs, arms, back, face (def looking like a hamster!) :haha:
> Those cakes look soo yummy :) what a cutie!
> 
> My colleague has just given me the cutest booties...sooo broody!

You did not look huge in your last bump pic!! My face is huge!! And my thighs.... it's amazing how the weight just hits you everywhere!! Did you see obem this week? that girl who was preg with twins - I had serious bump envy. She was still so slim everywhere else but this neat little bump!

Ahhhh that's so sweet, I bet you get some lovely gifts today :flower: x


----------



## smiley330

Steph - I've just seen you've commented on a gro-egg on FB (like 2 seconds ago) - Not sure why this has come up in my newsfeed... but I have one of these that you can just have if you want? It's used, but works perfecto! We just don't use it... and now DS have a gro-clock anyway! 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hellooo!

Smiley - That is so weird that it appearer on ur news feed! That would be so good of u if ur sure u wont use it? We had one but Brandon broke it? OMG i love u! Just let me kno how much u want for it  ur the best!! 

Those cakes look soooo yummy! Ur DS is so cute!! As is ur bump! U really dont look big at all! My face and arms have puffed out!! I look really strange tho cos i have wee skinny legs (the only part of my body i like) and they havent put on any weight! I look like 2 different people stuck 2gether! Haha!

Certain - u kno wot im gonna say... Get a pic of those booties up!! And Happy start of ur maternity leave!! Eek! 

AFM - i think i might just be really tired tbh! I NEED to go to the doctors abt this thrush tho! It def got better but last nite was awful so im gonna make an appointment on Monday mornin! Ive been so emotional these past few days tho! Brandon is breaking my heart, i call him 'baby boy' i always have! So recently ive been sayin stuff like "mummy wants a kiss from her baby boy" and he always replies "no, im daddys baby boy, your baby is in ur tummy"... And it kills me everytime! I just dnt want him thinking hes not by baby!! He'll always be my baby! 

Sorry, just rambling!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Aww steph Hun I'm sure he still knows how much you love him but he sound really astute to know he is not the 'baby' any more. Maybe start reinforcing big boy status and how proud you are he is there to help you? He doesn't mean to hurt you :hugs: 
You should def go to the docs, thrush is so nasty and it could explain your tiredness too. 

Smiley- thanks Hun but I do feel a bit big. Also are you girls getting swollen legs and feet? My ankles (what are the again!?) are huge at the end of the day :-( getting sciatica as well, I'm wondering if it's coz she may be engaging slightly?! Or am I being hopeful? 

I will most certainly be taking pics of some of my stuff (inc booties) soon - I love it so much! My cake thing was ok but mean boss insisted it was at 5.30 (I norm leave at 4.30) so most of my colleagues had gone home (being a Friday) but I got a huge card, some flowers and a £50 John Lewis voucher from everyone :) lucky girl! Now to decide how much forme and how much for DD :haha: I feel relieved to have fin but also abut sad, I will miss my friends :( some of the messages in my card made me cry!! Silly hormones!

So, what's the plans for the weekend?


----------



## steph1505

Aw wow!! That was sooo nice of all ur colleagues!! Aw dont be sad, will u still see them? I remember after Brandon was born i had a few girls from work to the house to meet him! Or u could take ur gorgeous newborn into work to show her off! 

Lol my ankles are always a lot puffier at the end of the night! I remember when my SIL was pregnant i felt soo sorry for her cos her ankles would swell up sooo much she couldnt walk!! Ouch!! Aw and poor u getting sciatica...just make sure u take it easy now!! It may well be becos baby is engaged! Its about the time she'll be thinking abt locking into position! Eek! :happydance:

I think ur right abt reinforcing 'big boy' status! I think im jst having all these irrational thoughts of him not loving me anymore!! Lol silly i kno!!

Well...my plans for the weekend... Im working 2-10 tonight... Then not sure wot il do 2moro! Think il prob try catch up on the housework that didnt get done while we were decorating! Lol nothin exciting!! Wot about u??

Oooh i got an amazing bargain in work last nite! A 6bottle Tomme Tippee steriliser reduced from £44 to £10!! And my discount took it to £9! Eek! I love a good bargain!

Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ahhh Steph :hugs: I can totally understand where you're coming from. My DS is such a mummy's boy and I would be heartbroken if he started saying things like that. Luckily for me he is just that bit younger than your Brandon so he isn't fully aware of the new baby boy thing. Though, I know it's going to be tough when this baby arrives!! I also know that there will come a time when suddenly daddy will be fave :cry:

I think Certain is right, definitely go in for the big boy, your little helper type angle. Just make him feel really special that he is going to be so grown up and will be able to help out with his new little brother :cloud9:

But dont for one second think he doesn't love you anymore!! That is silly!! I think it's going to be a learning curve for you (and me!) that they are growing up - and are definitely not going to be our babies forever :cry:

Anyway, the gro-egg - I meant you can just have!!! I dont want any money for it :flower: Just PM me your address and i'll send it on Monday for you!

Certain - sounds like you had a lovely little send off, and how nice of them to get you the gift voucher! Still can't believe your boss was still being so miserable, but at least you do have some nice people you work with!! 

I haven't really been getting swollen legs / ankles. I'm sure I will do though!! Just try and rest now that you have finished work!! Eeeeek can't believe you're on maternity leave!

Well I am taking DS to one of his little friends 2nd birthday parties today. It will be fun and stressful in equal measure!!!! I've managed to get him to go down for a nap now though, so hopefully he'll be in good spirits. He's really struggling with this "sharing" malarky... though saying that, the last couple of times he's been really good - so maybe we are cracking it!

My DS is 2 next Saturday!!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry: I cannot believe how fast these 2 years have gone!

x x x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Forgot to say, was getting loooaaddss of BH last night - I actually quite like it, in a weird way. I think it's cuz it's making me think that I wont go all the way to 40 weeks... I have no idea if there's any logic in that, but it's making me feel better! :D x


----------



## smiley330

Oh and I also forgot to say that i'm going to start on the RLT next week! :happydance: x


----------



## smiley330

Oh... and I also wanted to ask you girls something - Have you noticed a kind of clicking noise coming from baby when they move?? It's SO strange! It's been going on for a while now, but I've been writing it off as me being crazy. But i'm not crazy - when he moves about quite often something in there will click!!! 

And is anyone else SOOOOO thirsty??? I have felt like this for weeks, I can drink a pint of water then 2 seconds later i'll feel thirsty again! It wasn't so bad, but recently it's putting me off eating - cuz when I eat I feel even thirstier and just feel really full? 

I don't know - I think pregnancy has finally made me lose my mind! x

Ok - I think that is everything I wanted to say / ask now... haha, no more posts!


----------



## steph1505

Hello!!!

Aww is ur DS's bday nxt week? Eek! Do uz have much planned? Its scary how fast time goes isnt it? Brandon is now 2 and a half and im thinking hes only just turned 2! Scary!

Yeah i know wot u mean abt the massive learning curve! Ive never been brandons favourite, hes been a daddys boy since the day he was born but i know obv he loves me...im his mummy!! But it was just as if he was saying that he belonged to OH and this baby belongs to me! But hes still full of kisses for bump! And we took him the other nite to make the first teddy bear (he called it mickey mouse haha :dohh:) so i still think wel be ok! 

And are u sure u dnt want anythin for the gro egg? I feel terrible for just being like 'yeah il have that!!!' Wel obv cover postage!! Il PM u my address! But thank u so much!!

Oooh thats good abt the BH!! Lol i see sense in ur logic! I had loads with Brandon so fingers crossed it does mean ul go early! 

And on the RLT subject...i was gonna start last nite with a wee cuppa until i read that u shouldnt take if uv had a previous csection! So im gonna need to do a few more readings before i decide!! Bloody csection...takes the fun outta everythin!! :haha:Xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Smiley, i never even noticed ur last post yesterday!!

I personally havent noticed a clicking noise but ive seen loads of girls post in the third tri section about it so it must be quite common! Thats really weird tho...i wonder wot it could be! Im gonna go google it just now, see if anythin comes up! 

And yeah...im ridiculoudly thirsty ALL of the time! I could honestly just drink 24/7! Ive been like that for a few weeks now! 

Im also constantly out of breath! Just back from the shops and see walking up the stairs to the flat...oh my god! I cant believe i used to be able to run up them!! 

Also...is anyone else starting to get jealous of all the 'this is it' threads? I know its too early for baby to come...but my god i want him here! Im actually really lookin forward to labour! Xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Okay...theres a few theories on google!!

1) its the babys bones clicking when they move

2) its the baby "splashing" in ur waters

3) apparently we have cartilege (sp?) Under our stomachs and when baby moves they could cause it to click and pop!

I think the 3rd one is probably the most believable but i dnt kno!

There was no definite answers! Straaaaange! I wanna kno! 

Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha, Steph - I don't blame u for missing my post, it's my own fault for adding a million on after each other!!

No, we haven't actually got that much planned for his birthday. We are just going to have family round in the morning with cake etc, then later on will have a couple of his friends over... for cake again! We were going to have a big party, but decided against it. We did a big party last year, and I think next year he'll be asking for a party, so taking a break this year! Also, his friends all turn 2 at the same time, so we've been to 2 big party's already - February is such a busy month!!

Just cannot get over that he's going to be 2!

No its totally fine, it's just sat in a drawer gathering dust so you're very welcome to it! I always wanted it hotter than what the egg was telling me as well, so we never really got on :haha:

I am soooooo jealous of the "this is it" threads - I do not want him to arrive this early, but I just can't wait for him to arrive!!!! 

Ahhhh thanks for googling the clicking! It's so strange, I guess out of those 3 options the 3rd does sound more likely. But it really does sound like a bone clicking... like when you click your fingers (i'm terrible for doing that!) I can't believe Google has no definite answer though?!

Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday!! Me, OH and DS went out for lunch then came home and all had a sleep for an hour and a half - was great! x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

We didnt do much for Brandons 2nd birthday either! But ur wee day sounds fab! I love that ur DS has friends...Brandon only has his wee cousin (and soon his wee bro haha!) We r gonna go register him for a nursery nxt week tho! 

I really wanna kno what the clicking is! Lol i wanna hear it now! Brandon went for a nap and i lay in silence trying to hear something...but couldnt hear anythin! 

Aw ur sunday sounds lovely  my OH is at work so its just me and Brandon! Weve had a wee jammy afternoon & i fell asleep when he was napping and we both slept for 3 hours! Oops haha! 

Lol, thanks so much for the gro egg! Il PM u our address just now! 

Brandon is currently sitting singing into his microphone and playing his keyboard! Hes singing something about batman sitting in fireman sams fire engine! And theres something about sausages too haha!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

When are you hoping to put Brandon in nursery? That's exciting! Yeh i'm really glad I met these other girls - we went to a few of the baby groups together in the very early days so it's been lovely to see all the "babies" growing up!

That reminds me, I need to put DS on the waiting list for a pre-school tomorrow! It's one we really want him to go to, but we don't live in the right catchment... but OH's parents do, so i'm hoping we can just use their address?!?! Not sure if we'd have to have some other kind of proof though!

Haha, that's funny you've been trying to listen for a click! I definitely didn't have this with DS1 so no idea why I've got it this time :shrug:

Ahhh Brandon is so cute, I love it when they just sing / play / chat to themselves! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Were hoping to put him in once hes 3 and gets his free placement! But we'l need to get him on the waiting list! Hoping we havent left it too late! Maybe if uz said that ur OHs parents would be the one picking DS up from nursery & that uz are looking to move to the area then they can put u on the list! Im not sure how it all works! Brandon will turn 3 in August so that will give him 4 months with me & baby before he goes to nursery! I wouldnt want him to go straight when baby is born cos i kno u shouldnt have many other big changes around the same time! Altho, id much rather just wrap him in cottkn wool and never let hin out my sight until hes 30! Lol!!

That is lovely that u and all the other girls get together! Wish id done something like that but cos my SIL had her boy 3 weeks after me, i spent a lot of time with her! 

I wish all the Smeppers lived in the same area so we could all meet up! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

I know, I was thinking that - would have been great if we were all a bit closer!! Ah that's nice you had your SIL with a baby the same time, literally none of my friends or even anyone I remotely knew well enough had baby's so I just had to force myself out to the groups. It was the best thing I did... but wow, it was SO nerve wracking!!!!! None of my friends could believe I went / had made other friends either, I just used to hate doing anything by myself - haha!! 

Oh yeah, that's the waiting list I am going to put DS on for. It's obscene how long the waiting lists are - so I'm having to get him on a year before he even needs to go! That'll work out well though for Brandon, as u say - not meant to bring in any big changes when baby arrives, so 4 months should be good! Awwww, I think wrapping up in cotton wool till he's 30 is perfectly reasonable though :D x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol it is impressive that u went out and made new friends! I dnt know if i could have! I took Brandon to baby massage classes but i was just too scared to go up and be like "hey, we should be friends!!" 

It was good having SIL but it has caused some issues too cos we have very different parenting ideas lol! I think she thinks im ridiculously strict cos i dont give Brandon chocolate or tomato ketchup etc! And becos i cut Brandon off his bottles not long after his 1st bday...her wee boy still gets abt 3 bottles thru the nite! So its just been a wee bit up and down! Lol! Haha!

God the waiting lists are long arent they? I really hope we havent left it too late! There is a few that we have seen that we wouldnt mind so hopefully one of them will have a space! 

Haha! I always used to slag OH cos i said his mum would love to keep him wrapped up...but i totally get it now!! Haha!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Awww! Im washing all the baby clothes! They're so teeny!! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> Awww! Im washing all the baby clothes! They're so teeny!! Xxxxxx

Awwwwwww!!!! I need to get some more baby clothes :D 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaw do u? I think il get shot if i buy anymore haha! When r u goin shoppin? 

I made a list last nite of absolutely everything i need to buy for the hospital bags! Thats gonna b a biiiig shopping trip!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Btw...what are u ladies planning on wearing in labour? I cant for the life of me remember what i wore last time! I know it wasnt a hospital gown... Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Can you please write this list out for me.... pleeeeaaassseeeee?? :flower:

I will definitely get shot, but I just really want to see some more baby things :D No actual plans to go shopping, probably on the first Monday of my mat leave though - if I can hold out that long. Still need to get a coming home outfit, have seen some lovely little ones in Mothercare and M&P so want to head back to there to decide!

Haha, last time I had a nice plan of wearing this nighty thing... but i turned up in leggings and a vest then didn't have time to change. Just wore the vest - still had my white socks on throughout! I'm hoping to be in a pool this time though, so probs just a bikini top?!

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

I'll type this list out right now for u!! If u think of anythin ive forgotten then let me know!!

Aww was ur labour that quick u didnt have time to change!! Nice one! Lol im gonna need to have a think about this...lol!

Not long til maternity leave now :happydance: and only 10 days til my scan! Eek! Wot date is ur next scan?

I shall type the list up in a seperate post! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> I'll type this list out right now for u!! If u think of anythin ive forgotten then let me know!!
> 
> Aww was ur labour that quick u didnt have time to change!! Nice one! Lol im gonna need to have a think about this...lol!
> 
> Not long til maternity leave now :happydance: and only 10 days til my scan! Eek! Wot date is ur next scan?
> 
> I shall type the list up in a seperate post! Xxxxx

Thank you! :flower:

Oh no it wasn't that quick (I wish) - Just that we had to hang around for ages, then by the time I got into a room I was like "I need to push" so that was that! 

I honestly cannot even begin to explain how impatient I am for maternity leave now. The girls in my work have been on top bitchy form today (I wont bore you with the details) but it's taking all I have not to just walk out!!! My mind keeps going back and forth between - only a couple of weeks, it's not long... to .... gahhhh still got a couple of weeks, just go and get signed off!!

It really isn't long though. 

I'm not sure if you've already said, but how come you had an ecs with Brandon? I just realised I know you had to have an emergency one, but I didn't know why x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Okay...hospital bags!!

*My bag*

Maternity Notes
Clothes for Labour
Ipod
Juice and Snacks (altho dont know if im allowed to eat during labour)
Hair Bobbles
Jammies (with dark bottoms)
Light dressing gown or cardigan
Fresh Underwear (big panties!)
Dark Towels
Travel Size Toiletries
Breast Pads
Maternity Pads
Fresh Clothes
Phone Charger
Phone Numbers on Paper (incase our phones die)
Loose Change
Tens Machine
Hankies
Thank You Card for Midwives
Plastic Bags for Dirty Clothes

*A few wee things for OH*

Fresh Tshirts
Fresh Underwear
A Hand Towel (I was sick on him last time!!)
Snacks and Juice

*Babys Bag*

Vests
Sleepsuits
Blanket
Swaddling Blanket
Nappies (I cant remember if the hospital provided them!)
Cotton Wool Balls
Nappy Bags
Hats
Scratchmitts
Socks & Booties
Coming Home Outfit & Cardigan

If you think of anything Ive missed out PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!! LoL!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## smiley330

Yay!! THANK YOU!! You're a star! :kiss: x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaah I see! Gosh imagine they kept u waiting longer...Ud've had DS in the corridor lol!

Ugh noooo! Why are all the people in your work such assholes?? Just ignore them if they are being bitches...theyre not worth ur time! Its so difficult tho when ur hormonal!! I know what you mean...u say u have less than 3 weeks left but then you count how many shifts you have left (I have 10) and it makes me want to cry! Dont get me wrong, the people in my work are (for the most part) nice but this whole "taking me off my feet and letting me do paper work" isnt really working out cos they keep cutting hours out of my department...so I end up out running the checkouts for a good few hours! Its a nightmare! How is ur SPD? Is it getting any worse? At least u have a legitimate reason to not be at work! Mine is just laziness :haha:

Well, the emcs occurred because...il give u a very brief rundown...

Sunday night my waters break so I go get examined and get sent home and told to wait for contractions to start but if they hadnt started by Tues morning I was to go in and get induced because of the risk of infection. So my contractions start throughout the night on the Sunday and gradually build up! They stayed at about 5 mins apart until about 7am on the Tuesday morning when they started coming every 3 mins or so, so we went to midwife unit & they started running the pool for me while I get examined...I was 1cm!! So had to go down to consultant unit to get induced! So then I started dialating slooowly and Brandons heartrate started to dip! It then went down to 40bpm so they decided they had to monitor him constantly! But I think my midwife was reluctant to call for support so eventually the head midwife was doing her rounds and as she walked in the room Brandons heart rate went down to 40bpm again and she ordered a csection immediately!

So I think the main reason was fetal distress but I also remember being told that my cervix didnt turn in labour...is it meant to? I got to 8cm so if his heart rate hadnt dropped then I may have got a natural birth! 

Sorry, that was a wee bit longer than expected! xxxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

smiley330 said:


> Yay!! THANK YOU!! You're a star! :kiss: x x x

Your welcome :kiss: Hope it gives u some ideas! Ud never know we'd done this before haha!! xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Ladies,

Ooo thanks for the list, Im just starting to think about my bag, really should get a move o with it - you never know!! I did think to buy and extra tube of toothpaste on my weekly shop and ive put a few baby bits aside (nappies, cotton wool...) but nothing else really! Should charge my camera battery etc - ohhh that reminds me..must tell you what make it is....will get it asap! (sorry for delay - stupid preg brain!). One thing I was thinking of adding to the list is a mini fan and/or water spray?! I hate feeling hot and bothered. Also how many baby suits etc should I pack?

So had my 1st day of mat leave...I have been soooo lazy!! Just been watching 'Call the midwife' mainly! :) Im very excited though as DH says our nursery winnie the pooh stickers have arrived.....cant wait to see them this eve! Been getting nursery envy on here I have to say! 

Not long until your mat leave now ladies - just keep going and you will get there :)


----------



## steph1505

Hiii certain :wave:

Oooh good idea for the mini fan! I hate feeling hot! Also, any drinks u take in, put them in the freezer before hand so they r niiiice and cold! 

Im stuck on how many of each item of clothing to pack...I would probably take 3 just incase of any spit ups, nappy accidents...and then if u need anymore then u can ask ur OH to bring more up! Hopefully u wont be in the hospital too long tho and that will be enough!!

Aw I havent been watching Call The Midwife but Ive heard its really good! Wish i had watched it from the start! Oooooh nursery stickers! Eek how exciting!! As usual...we wanna see pics haha!! Some of the nurseries you see on here are amaaaazing! I wish we had the money to do up the nursery amazingly! But yaaaay on a lazy first day of maternity leave!! Not jealous at all :winkwink:

xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Yeah I know I love looking at the nurseries - I will def put up pics. i hope the stickers are nice as they only cost £6 off amazon! 

I hadnt been watching it at all but all the episodes are on iplayer...I may have watched the first 3 episodes today :blush: oh well....3 more tomorrow :haha:


----------



## CertainTurton

BTW did you see that dashnbohemian had her baby? she was one of the original SMEPers too! :) getting closer!


----------



## steph1505

Aw man really? Thats scary! I dont really recall her, maybe she got her BFP before I joined the group! But it is scary when you see people getting their BFP's then they have their baby!! I still cant believe kbkb has had her baby!! Hope shes doing well!

A girl that I was friends with on b&b when I was pregnant with Brandon has started TTC again so I recommended the SMEP and shes currently on her first month of it! Really hope it works for her! 

£6 off amazon?? BARGAIN!! xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Wooop they look great, will pop pics on tomorrow  makes it look much more like a nursery! :happydance:


----------



## Hopingitwill

hey :hugs:girls- how you all doing. Getting close to the end of your journeys, whilst I am just starting mine... I think... As I just did a test and got a BFP!!!!! Am worried it's a mistake. Dh won't believe it until I test again and get it confirmed by doctors. Going to do a digital tomorrow morning, but am hopeful as did it this evening and result came up in about a minute!!! We are not planning on telling anyone until certain but am so excited that I had to tell someone and thought of you ladies! Am going to have to tell best friend this weekend though as we are at a hen party and she will know if I amnot drinking and we always share bottles of wine. Was actually praying for af to turn up soon as didn't think it would happen as we had been referred and I was waiting for af so could have hsg and then start treatment, but yeah doesn't look like I will need it!!! Even though I didn't smep it this time and you are all nearly at the end of the road can I join you on this tread? How do I upload a pictureto message from iPhone? Will let you know how test goes tomorrow morning. Please keep your fx crossed for me? Xxx[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hopingitwill

Kbkb- just went back a few pages as i knew you were due feb sometime and just seen you have had a baby boy- congratulations xxx


----------



## steph1505

AAAAAAAARRRRGGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!! Hoping!!!! Oh my god!!! :happydance:

I am soooooooo happy for u and ur OH!!! Oh my god!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! 

I am so so so over the moon for u!! Uz really really deserve this!! Eeeek! Aw im sure it must be a proper BFP seeing as how it came up so quickly, and at night!! Eeeeek!! 

Aw this has really made my night!

And hell yeah u can join us!! Wooooo :happydance: i cant wait for ur update 2moro! Ur OH must be soooo happy!!

I cant upload pics from my phone...always need to do it from my laptop! 

Aw hoping, honestly, there are no words to describe how happy i am for u! 

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beauty2

OMG, Hoping!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! FXD that you get a pos on the digi!!!!!!! :dust: keep us posted!!!!! Can't wait!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey girls- very restless sleep last night kept dreaming about tests and them coming up neg. Have done digi this mOrning and yea!!!!! It was positive. Came up1-2 weeks sinceconception but I think it is roughly 15 days. Clear blue fertility gave me a peak 18 days ago but I thought it was wrong and didn't get a smiley opk so I trusted my body and bedded a couple of times 3 days later ( and I got a smiley) so shows technology doesn't always work. Oh is very happy especially as it means he can now have hot baths which I had banned for 3 months after his sperm test results hehehe!!! So excited I can join you all!


----------



## CertainTurton

Hoping- congratulations!!!! :happydance: :happydance: so so over the moon for you! Of course you can join us it's an on going thread and I'm sure we wil still all be showing off our LOs soon! Love that your Dh thinks of a bath first... Bless him and all the effort he put in :p wow so pleased for you!


----------



## smiley330

EEEEEKK!!!! What an amazing bit of news to see first thing this morning!!! Hoping, i'm so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!! Seeing the words on a digi is brilliant isn't it - Ah sweetie, i'm so pleased you've come back to tell us of your great BFP news! Looking forward to following your journey now :flower:

Steph - Ahh you were so close to 10cm, but by the sounds of it it seems like it was a good thing that head midwife just popped in on you if that other midwife didn't want to go an ask anyone else?! FX you get a much more stress free birth this time though :hugs: 

Certain - Oh yay, looking forward to seeing pics of your nursery / stickers! 

Ahhh it's all so exciting!!! :flower: x x x x x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Sadly I managed to spill my non alcoholic beer (great invention) all over DHs Mac last night and it's now not working :-( opps! Therefore only using my iPhone so no pics until we get that sorted but they look so great  
I also automatically jumped and twisted to try and grab the bottle and I think I've pulled a muscle ib my side :( had loads of BHs as well last night but settled down now. To his credit DH seemed more worried about me than his computer... For a while :) tbh he's been wanting a new one for ages so it's a good excuse now :haha: I was so worried he would be cross! 

Hoping- how you feeling? X


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!!

Hoping - im sooo glad ur test this morning was a BFP!!! I cant wait to follow ur pregnancy now! Eek! Do u have a journal? Just so i can make sure i follow it! Now get urself to the docs & get a scan booked! Hehe! :happydance:

Certain - ooooops at spilling the beer! I honestly think my OH would leave me if i did that haha! But glad that the stickers look fab!! Its so annoying we cant upload pics on our phones! Id be uploading a bump pic every day haha!!

Smiley - r u at work 2day? Hope the bitches r being less bitchy!

Well im at work 2day and we have a 25% off all clothing sale...UH OH!!!! Ive put behind a few wee things...smiley i actually seen something and it made me think of u...but i dont know why!! Have u ever mentioned liking the hungry caterpillar before? 

And ive put behind all my jammies for labour bag! :happydance:

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Certain - Woopsy!!!! Haha, oh dear. Well at least he can go and get a shiny new one now! I'm sure there is a way to upload pics from your phone.... I don't know what it is... but i'm sure there must be a way. I saw someone mention some kind of phone app and being able to do it.... well hopefully you get a new laptop sorted and can get back on the pics soon!

Steph - I'm at home today (work from home day) - thank the lord! So not having to deal with the stupid bitches at work. Grrrrrr, still making me angry thinking about it!

Oh how long have u got the half price sale on? I take it that's all stores? 

Haha, I don't know if I have mentioned the Hungry Caterpillar but I LOVE it! DS's room is that theme!! Maybe i've said that before though? Oh I'm intrigued as to what it is you've seen?? 

I need to do a big PJ shop as well... stock up on some dark PJ bottoms! x x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey girls- thanks for alk your congratulations. Need to drop off a fmu sample at doctors tomorrow and then midwife will be in touch. Keep thinking it will change and that they won't find a positive... Had a little smile to myself today as was doing about lent with the kids in my class and what to give up and how it needs to be something they will miss- they asked me what I was giving up and I said alcohol!!!!! Hehe ... If only they knew. ... 
Steph- where do you work? Need to start trying to catch up on thread!!
Certain- can't believe you spilt non alcoholic lager on his mac!!! Good thing he wants a new one. Butbet you could have done with saving tha cash. My mate was telling me yesterday how crap maternity pay is. We have just bought a new car too! better start saving now. I feel really silly asking but as this is my first time and not seen midwife yet are there any foods or things I should be doing or avoiding especially in early stages as so scared it won't stick? Am taking folic acid and obviously know about not drinking but not sure on anything else. Any advice?


----------



## steph1505

Good morning!!

Smiley - sadly its not a half price sale...just 25% off! But its on til Monday & yeah it will be all stores  oooh theres quite a lot of hungry caterpillar stuff in my work! Lol u must have mentioned it was ur DS's nursery or something! Theres no way im just psychic haha!!

How is ur SPD treatin u lately? Is it getting any better/worse?

Hoping - right, things u should avoid... Soft cheeses, alcohol, pate, liver! Make sure u cook all meats thoroughly! And make sure u cook all eggs thoroughly! And try to minimise the amount of caffeine u take in! 

How r u feeling? Do u have any symptoms yet? Hopefully u dnt get morning sickness or anything! 

AFM - I am SERIOUSLY struggling these days! Sleep is like mission impossible! Its ridiculous! So this is obviously making me a tad sleepy and grumpy throughout the day! So work is a nitemare (i may have stormed out a meeting yday
- how proffessional)! I went swimming last nite which was good, think i managed about 8 lengths haha! But it made me realise just how badly i want a water birth haha!! 8 days til i get to speak to my consultant! Eek!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Oh! Hoping, i work in Sainsburys  xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning!

Hoping- still on a high?  so happy for you- try not to get put down by all us moaning about the aches and pains, it's still great  I think steph covered the most of it re foods but generally you should try to avoid deli meats too (although I ignored that one occasionally). Check mouses etc for raw egg. Don't worry too much though - you can still have the equivalent of 3 cups of tea or 1 can coke, 1/2 cups coffee (depending) etc. you gone off anything yet? 

Steph- I am sooo going to sainburys later (we've just had a huge store opened here!)  so we have ordered a chromebook- should be here tomorrow!! Then photos!!


----------



## steph1505

Oooh yeah deli meats!! I forgot about that! Also, if u or OH has hayfever, u need to stay away from peanuts! Oh!! And Mr Whippy ice cream! So no mcflurrys etc! Lol the list goes on! 

Aw yeah, certains right, i hope my moaning doesnt upset u lol! Im jst sleepy haha!!

Oooh certain if u get anything, let me kno!! Ive got half the baby section haha!! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning girls!

How is everyone?

Hoping - Think the girls have covered it all with what not to eat! To be honest i've been more relaxed this time than I was with DS1. Def a no on the unpasteurised cheeses, liver and pate (oh and no swordfish if you were thinking of it!!) but re: eggs - i've not eaten them raw, but have had the occasional dippy egg... I have also had Mr Whippy / Mcdonalds ice-creams and milkshakes....Oh and caffiene, i've cut down, but I still drink coffee if I want (though I have gone off it since being preg), have a few cups of tea a day and diet cokes! Just don't have loads and you'll be fine. 

Steph - SPD is about the same at the moment, not getting worse which is great!!! I still have to be careful. Like after the party I took DS to on Sat I was SO sore, but as long as I don't over do it, it seems to be ok! 

Certain - Yay to ordering a new one!! Looking forward to these pics! Oh and anything else you buy - I'm really enjoying looking at pics of baby things lately!!

AFM - Well started on the RLT this morning!!! Yay!!! Makes me feel like i'm getting closer to the end now :D I actually like the taste, but it reminds me so much of when I was drinking it with DS!

Oh and I have to have a moan....

It's DS's birthday on Sat. I have struggled a bit with what to get him, but have settled on a few things. Anyway - 1 thing I wanted to get was a goldfish but OH's mum already "claimed" this. By claim I mean told DS that she was getting him a fish for his birthday and gets him to tell everyone that's what nanny is getting him. So we found something else to get him - which is fine. Well one of the smaller presents we wanted to get him was a mini rugby ball (he's really into watching the football and rugby and just loves it!!!) so I know it's only a little thing, but it's something he'll really like. Well I went down town to get one this morning and whilst I was there OH text to say dont get the ball cuz his mum and dad have already got him one.... GRRRRRRR!!!! Are you kidding me????? 

I don't know if i'm over reacting, but i'm so annoyed. Why don't they check what they get before to see if we were planning on getting it or something!! I just feel like they want to get him everything and that leaves us with hardly any good ideas. 

I know it seems silly as it's only a ball but I am so angry about it. They did this at christmas as well (they just got him stuff that I was planning on getting) - it's just so annoying. :shrug:

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey smiley!!

Aw no really? Thats rubbish! I can definitely see why u are so annoyed!! I would be raging! My MIL is quite good and always runs things by us! Is ur OH annoyed or does he just see it as his mum being nice? 

A fish is such a good present as well! Its quite a big present cos it will be like a wee friend for him! I can totally see why u wanted it to be from u! 

Mmm...families! Uv gotta luv 'em!

U do have every right to say to her tho that u want her to run presents by u!!

I would still buy the rugby ball...and tell her the one she buys can be kept at her house! That way, ur DS gets ur ball first! Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Also...where did u get ur RLT from? Ive decided im just gonna take it! I might not take the capsules this time, just the tea! I really dnt see how a cup of tea is gonna cause my scar to rupture (really hope theyre not famous last words lol)!

So yeah, where did u buy it? I got it from a mum&baby fair last time! Xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Smiley- aww how annoying. It's just not fair to not run it by you! I like stephs idea of giving yours 1st though  Very true about the ice cream but apparently mcflurries are now pasteurized so you can have those  

I will def put pics up- I'm excited as I've Just recieved my Moses basket cover- its cow print and so cute- will def show you that too.
So this is really silly but I've just put on my 1st load of baby washing and I've found it really emotional- how silly is that? Also I'm do worried its all going to come out wrong! Mad! I am using non bio but have decided against softener as I've heard it can cause a rash- do you girls use it? I've also just done a tally of what clothes DS has at each age and I think I may need some more newborn- how much do you have/ think I will need?


----------



## CertainTurton

Also ditto on steph- I couldn't find any in waitrose, do sainsburys sell it? I want to start soon too!


----------



## smiley330

Yeh I was thinking if I'd have already got the ball then we'd have just given it to him first and it would be their own fault for not checking with us! I just text back to OH saying I was really annoyed, but he just doesn't really get it. :growlmad:

I think if I went and got the ball now OH would be annoyed at me as we know his mum and dad have got it... GAHHHHH!! But what if we'd already gotten it!!!!!!!!!

I got the RLT from Holland and Barrett, but they do it in Tesco as well (The Clipper variety) - so should find it easy enough to get? 

Haha Steph - I do hope they're not famous last words as well for you! Although I can't see how it would cause that to happen??


Awww Certain :hugs: it is quite emotional getting all the clothes washed and ready! I do use softner, but only because everything comes out to hard and rough if I dont. I didn't find it caused any probs, but every baby is diff - so I may end up re-washing it all without any softner when he arrives!
x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaaw! The first baby wash is emotional! I totally panicked that all the colours were gonna run haha! But dont worry, they'll all come out lovely! Eek! Non bio is def the best to use and we use fairy fabric softener as it is non bio too & specially formulated for babys skin! 

Lol i do tallys of what we have in each size too haha! We dnt have a lot in newborn! I have 3 sleepsuits, 5 vests and then 2 or 3 wee outfits! The rest is all 0-3! Brandon did fit into newborn clothes, infact, i think they were a bit big! But they'll get so much more wear out of 0-3 months! Il give u my exact numbers 2nite just so u kno...but i do go mental with the clothes buying haha!!

And no, sainsburys dnt sell RLT :-( im going to morrissons later (ssshh dnt tell my boss) so il check that out and see if they have it! Xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Aw smiley i kno! My OH would rage if i went and got the ball now! But id still do it lol! Im a bit of a bitch that way lol!

Oooh thanks! Il try Holland and Barrats next time im at the shopping centre! Woo hoo! 

Oooh i need to go take my 33 week bump pic! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ooooh steph - you've gone up to a honeydew as well :happydance: x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Have i??? My ticker still says squash!! Im confuuuused!! Just took my picture there...i dnt really see much growth over the past 3 weeks! Hhmm...! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh well i'm looking at your ticker and it says honeydew!? Haha, strange!!

Put the picture up!! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol that is weird! 

Okay dokey, il just switch the laptop on! 

Its such a horrible day! Need to go out & buy some food for dinner! And pick up a parcel at the sorting office! Wish i could jst stay in my jammies lol!!

Wots everyone else up to today? Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

It is pretty miserable here as well! I've been out this morning, but DS is sleeping now and i'm just lazing around. No plans to really do anything later either :D

Oh that parcel might be from me? Unless you were expecting anything else?! x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaw have u sent the gro egg already? Aaaw it prob is that then! I had been trying to think what I had ordered! I'll let u know once Ive picked it up! THANK YOU :hugs::flower::flower::flower:

So...now that Im on my laptop, my ticker says honeydew lol! Must just take a while to update on my phone!

Okay...so thats the past 3 weeks bump pics! Do uz see much change? xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







31 week bump.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 2









32 week bump.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3









33 week bump.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## smiley330

Yep - all posted, so maybe it is! 

Ahhh I love your bump, I can def see some growth! Kind of like it's filled out since that first one?! Looking lovely though!!! 

Haha, I keep thinking that's a giant tube of jaffa cakes as well in your pic....

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hahaha!! :blush::blush::blush:

It IS a giant tube of jaffa cakes :blush:

They are OHs tho! I ate all mine hahahah! :haha::haha:

How embarassing haha!! xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hahahaha!! I thought it was, but I didn't think it actually said Jaffa cakes anywhere on it... Amazing! I love Jaffa cakes - Haha! x x x


----------



## smiley330

P.S - I'm really jealous of how your bottom half has stayed so small!! My legs and bum are huge!


----------



## steph1505

Haha!! Its one of the big christmas tubes so it says loads of things about christmas on it haha!! Cant believe he actually has some left!! 

LoL i wouldnt be jealous...i look ridiculous! Everyone always comments on how I look like two separate people joined together! My top half is huuuuge, massive face and boobs and arms and no neck...and then these wee chicken legs lol! So dont be jealous! Im actually surprised my legs can hold me up haha!! 

Just popping out to the shops now so when Im back I'll let u know if that package is from u! :D But Im thinking it must be! xxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Steph I love your bump, so cute and there is def done growth there  I really must take another pic of mine. 

I'm also not venturing out of the house today, just hung up my baby clothes- they are sooo cute  wish she was here now (well sort of) :)


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> Im actually surprised my legs can hold me up haha!!

Hahahaha! This has made me laugh a lot! :rofl: 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hello :wave: LoL that was such a short wee trip out but I was desperate to get back to my jammies and dressing gown!! LoL!

Smiley, that package was from u!! Thank you soooooooo much :hugs: and it did arrive in one piece!! Please let me know how much postage was & we'l get that to u! :hugs:

Certain...is there anything cuter than a clothing rail full of baby clothes?! It wont be long until she is here, wearing all those cute wee clothes! Eek! Ul be full term in like a week and a half!! Thats scary (in a good way!) 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yay! Glad it arrived safely... I was mildly concerned that I wasn't putting any stuffing around it, but we didn't have any at work! Oh don't worry about postage either, I did it through the works post :D

Ok - time for another bump pic, and the comparison to DS1's. (today on the left) 

I think since last week my bump has got fuller at the top!!! Which is defo how it's feeling, I was moaning yesterday that I cant really sit without feeling as if the baby is in my chest and i'm all bunched up!! haha!! 

x x x x
 



Attached Files:







S v B 32 weeks 2..jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## steph1505

Aw are u sure? Thank u so so so much! I really appreciate it :hugs:

Yeah u do look fuller at the top! U definitely dont look as big as last time! I dont know how u had a big 9lber in there!! Altho, I suppose he wasnt 9lbs at 32 weeks :dohh:

I think ur bump is gorgeous tho! It looks like a wee beachball! :flower: xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

No worries!! :hugs:

Yeh I think I look slightly bigger than last time, though that could just be the angle.. not sure! My pics only go up to 38 weeks from last time, and I do look massive by then!! Haha, if he'd have been 9lbs at 32 weeks I would have been in serious trouble!

Do u have a comparison pic next week? I'm sure you said 34 weeks was your next one?! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Well hopefully u wont have a 39 week bump to take a pic of this time  Fingers crossed anyway!! 

Yeah i surely do have a comparison next week! Altho, me and OH were looking at it the other nite and he says Im already bigger! LoL! :thumbup: But il wait til next week and show uz and see wot uz say! xxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Loving your bump pictures- I wish I was as skinny as you lot at the start of pregnancy. Just read the last four pages so will try to remember who said what.... On iPhone so is a nightmare scrolling back!
Thanks for all the advice on food. Has sort of sunk in but am terrified it's still not happening as had had to give a urine sample to doctors today for them to send to lab for test to then have me on the system for midwife to contact me. They said to call them on fri for results. Have the two hpt but keep thinking what if they are wrong.... Might gave to buy another couple!!! Is this normal and To be analysing every twinge? Please say yes so I don't feel pathetic!!! 
Had a couple of moments of nausea but if anything have felt a bit more tired and a bit sensitive to smells. Looking back this was the one month I didn't symptom spot as my mum and partner had come up for a visit to surprise me as they live 8 hours away so was kept busy all week. However had indigestion which I never get, a couple of headaches and when we bought acar at auction I refused to drive it until it been fully cameras because I couldn't deal with the smell and dirt!!!!! Normally I would have been itching to be the first one to drive!!! Steph I think I can def see growth in your bump and yours looks rounder smiley! Looking forward to seeing yours certain! When did you tell families and friends. Have told my boss who sorry if I am rubbing in girls is completely lovely and understanding ( she knew about us bring referred and said we could get alk the time off I needed as a baby is important!) mainly because of saftey issues. Working in a school I need to be aware if any kids catch something that could hurt me and the baby and also because we have some kids that due to medical conditions can react and hit out. Will have to tell ms best mate as we are at hen party this week but worried about telling others incase anything goes wrong. Was just wondering when you told your families etc?


----------



## steph1505

LoL ooh just rub it in that u have a nice boss why dont u???:haha: No, that is sooo good that she is understanding! Especially, as u say, because u work with children! What age are the children that u work with?

LoL its totally normal to analyse every gas bubble, every wee twinge! So dont worry about that! Also, dont worry if u feel 'periody' I felt that A LOT during my first trimester! But I think its more just growing pains! I cant wait til u have a wee bump and can start posting pictures :happydance:

We told our parents and siblings when we were about 6 weeks and I told my best friend! I also told my manager because I was feeling really sick and she was starting to get concerned! But everyone else, we waited until we had our 12 week scan! But just enjoy your little secret for a while! Obviously you'll want to scream it from the roof tops because of your journey to get to ur BFP :flower:! 

Oooooh its Wednesday...which means its One Born Every Minute tonight! Yaaaaay :hugs: and OH is backshift which means Im free to cry all I want haha!! xxxx


----------



## steph1505

Ooh! While im on the laptop I thought Id upload a pic of 'Mickey Mouse' the teddy bear that Brandon made (and named) for his baby brother! :cloud9: xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0221.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Hopingitwill

Am glad you said the word periody as that is exactly how i feel. Keep feeling as if it is going to start which i panic about everytime i go to the toilet...... I am a primary school teacher and have Year 6 so kids are 10-11. Is a stressful year though as children sit their SAT tests in May so a lot of work and stress as they are only 9 teaching weeks away. Di i mention marking..... which is not helped by the fact i am so tired tonight and just want to sleep but i have to do as parents evening next week and books must be up to date and got hen party so cant do this weekend! We are debating when to tell our parents and my DH says as I will have told my best mate he should be able to tell his before 12 weeks but i am airing on the side of waiting til i am at least 6-8 or have met with the midwife. How soon do you normally meet them? Have only watched OBEM once - DH got freaked out by it and got frustrated with a man on the programme as he was an a T***** in his words! Might keep trying though. He is also worried it will freak me out as me needles and blood dont go well together!!!!! As to photos of bump - i could moist prob post and look pregnant already heheh!!!!!! Unfortunately i am the dreaded apple so carry the majority of my weight around waist.... looking forward to soon having a reason to be big around the stomach!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Mickey is soooo cuteeeee


----------



## CertainTurton

Steph that is the cutest bear and I love the name  such a good idea! Eeek yey to OBEM tonight- love it! 

Hoping- like steph says don't worry too much about niggles, we all worried about then and here we are :) I'm so pleased you have a good boss I'm sure it will make the world of difference not having the stress etc. make the most of it and rest up when you need to! We told my parents and sister as soon as I found out (3 weeks!!) then a few friends and my grandma at 8 weeks (after a successful scan) and then everyone else at 12 weeks. I found it sooo hard- I don't do secrets, my mouth seems to let them slip :p you do it when you feel ready

Smiley- gorgeous bump, so neat! :) I think bigger this time but not by much. Fx not another 9lber! 

I jst had a nap- finding it hard to wake up now, feel very dozy!


----------



## CertainTurton

Hoping I comPletly understand re checking every 2 mins. I can remember the panic I had when I realized I had put on black pants- not so quick to check :haha:


----------



## Hopingitwill

How do i get a ticker? as you can see it has gone wrong in my signature


----------



## Hopingitwill

I agree certain had same issue today re black!


----------



## CertainTurton

Lol oh dear! Glad to see ticker is now working  happy poppyseed!
and I love your pic- I just love Penguins!!


----------



## steph1505

LoL OMG, I dont think I wore anything other than white underwear until I was about 20 weeks lol! Its funny how we all have the same thoughts isnt it? Haha!! 

Its really up to uz when uz announce! The only reason we waited until 12 weeks this time is because when we were pregnant with Brandon we told the whole world at about 6 weeks and it was a nightmare! It made the pregnancy seem soooo much longer! But I didnt mind my family knowing this time!

Haha hoping, I think with OBEM...u either love it or hate it! My OH hates it with a passion but I think its just cos hes terrified of labour again! Everytime I mention it he goes all quiet so dont think hes looking forward to it at all! :dohh:

Aaaw happy poppyseed :cloud9: Thats so cute!! It genuinely doesnt feel that long ago my ticker said that! 

Make sure you dont over do it with the workload! I know thats much easier said than done, but at least try and spread it over a few nights! Ur gonna be needing a lot of rest!

Certain, nice one having a nap!! LoL get all the sleep u can get, ur wee body needs it! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hoping - Oh totally know what you mean about worrying about every little niggle!!!! I also remember for a while I was convinced I was having an ectopic pregnancy cuz of one type of pain I was getting. :dohh: Don't worry! You are very normal there :D Ahhh a poppy seed seems so small, but doesn't seem that long ago at all!! 

I told close friends and family at about 8 weeks. I would have waited longer but it was my birthday and everyone would have guessed anyway... Just tell people when you are happy to! 

Steph - That bear is so cute!! It is so sweet Brandon has made and named him for his little brother - such a great idea!!! 

Hooray for OBEM tonight, my OH is out as well so I can watch it in peace. Although, my OH loves it!!! He has just gone out now and asked me if i'll wait for him to get back before I watch it - haha! 

Certain - I loooovvveee napping!!!! It's probably my most favourite thing to do :D

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Smiley, ur OH is amazing!! LoL i love how much he loves pregnancy!! :D Its lovely!

Well Ive just sat and organised all the baby clothes, just about to iron them but I took a count and EEEEEEK!!! I have a ridiculous amount! 

But ah well...nothing much I can do now haha! Although, one of my favourite wee onesies, a wee Gruffalo one has a hole in it :cry: Its from my work tho so Il see if they have another one and Il swap them! 

Im away to do the ironing while watching OBEM!! :happydance: xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

I dont like this OBEM!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Well watched obem as dh was gassing on the phone do I got control of the remote. Those forceps looked scary!!!!! However he actually came in and started watching it... Think that was when it hit him that I was pregnant as he looked bit emotional when the woman who had c section delivered the baby!


----------



## smiley330

Ah OBEM was emotional last night :cry: Good though!

Hoping - Did you see last weeks? The forceps delivery from that episode is the worst!!!!!!

Getting my hair cut this evening, cannot decide what to do. My usual routine goes like this:

Get hair cut short (well, shoulder length).... grow out for about a year..... Get hair cut short again.....

It's pretty long at the moment, but my prob is when it's long I never wear it down unless I do it all properly for a night out. OH much prefers my hair longer but I think it's a waste if I always wear it up.

SO WHAT TO DO?? Hack it all off? Get a bit of a style? (A whole new bag of decisions)

Being pregnant has rendered me unable to make even the smallest of decisions, so this hair thing is going to be a problem for me. Can someone just tell me what to do please :flower:

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hello! 

Ah the age old hair decision! Its such a tough one! I never wear my hair down either! This is just my personal opinion but...(i hope this doesnt offend) shorter hair tends to make my face look chubbier so if it were me, i would wait til i had lost my pregnancy weight! But i dont mean that to sound like im saying u are fat! 

Well ive had an eventful day, just out of hospital!! I fainted at work so had to go to triage! I had protein in urine but my blood pressure was low! She said she thinks im gonna be prone to fainting these last few weeks! Oh great! Im really worried abt phoning in sick tho incase they put me on mat leave! 

I just feel rubbish!! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ah Steph - that's rubbish! I'm glad there's nothing wrong, but you should take it easy. If you need to call in sick then do it!!! As long as you're not signed off work at 36weeks they can't make you start it early... I did some more research and nowhere could I see that the rules in Scotland were diff to England!? But even so, just calling in sick for the odd couple days is not the same as being signed off for the rest of your preg??

Haha, that's so funny you say that cuz I have a fat face anyway (even without preg weight!) and I always used to say that shorter hair made me look like a cabbage patch doll. So I think you're right - avoid the short hair until i've lost baby weight :D x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Aww steph sorry to hear you fainted, good to know your Bp is low though. Are you going back to get it checked again soon? Take iit easy and def do sign in sick if you need to! 

Smiley- I'm the same, can never decide on my hair. It's an annoying sort of curly shoulder length at the mo! I don't often wear it up but it's a bit 'meh' should do something more with it. Enjoy the treat of getting it trimmed tho. It's something on my list to do before Lo yes here too! 

I enjoyed OBEM last night but it has made me panic more about forceps :( they just look so brutal!


----------



## steph1505

Aah smiley! I wonder if i need to be signed off before they start my mat leave! Cos theres a difference between pulling a sickie and getting signed off! I jst kno if i go in on sat, it'll be really busy and im just gonna feel rubbish again! I just feel so tired and i jst wanna lie down! So i def think a few days rest would do me good! 

Lol i didnt mean for it to sound like i think u have a fat face...i jst kno from personal experience that short hair makes my face look huge lol! My plan is, once baby weight is off, im gonna get a chunky fringe! 

Yeah i know wot u mean abt OBEM! It really scares me abt foreceps! The poor wee babys eye looked really sore! But i guess, if thats the safest way to get baby out then it has to happen  xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ah if you're going to feel rubbish then you should go and get signed off :hugs: there's no point you going in and fainting again!! :flower:

Haha don't worry, you've made a v.good point about the fat face issue - helped me make a decision! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Haha! Glad i could be of some assistance!! My hair really badly needs done but i think il jst wait til after baby is here and treat myself! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Steph- sorry to hear you fainted. Look after yourself and take it easy. Perhaps the fainting is a sign that your body is telling you to slow down. Can you not cut back on shifts at your work?

Smiley - No didnt see last weeks this was the first time i have watched it! DH complained but deep down i think he enjoyed it. However he was saying that he didnt know if he could handle seeing me in pain and that has him worried..... sweet i thought.... til he said maybe he should go to the pub and wait! I know he was winding me up though and yet i still took the bait, so laughing fit from him followed with glares from me!!!

As for me am feeling absolutely shattered but I have sooooooo much to do. This weekend and Next week is going to be a horror, parents evening straight after teaching, assembly to organise, a friday night sport competition as my children have one a competition. This will go on until 10 pm. I have over 100 books to mark this weekend, all my lessons to plan in addtion to going away for a hen party tomorrow and coming back Sunday. With how tired i am feeling dont know how the hell i am going to get it all done! Sorry for the moan just feel v. stressed and like i want to burst into tears. Wish i could cancel hen party but is my best friends sister and 3 have already dropped out!!!!! Have to phone doctors tomorrow for their test results. Keep panicing that they will tell me it is negative, despite my 2 different HPT. Sorry again for rant girls especially, after the day you have had Steph nut needed to get off chest and DH is not at home yet as he has parents eveing tonight and wont be back till 10 and dont think i could keep it pent up that long!!!!


----------



## steph1505

Dont be silly hoping, u dnt need to apologise!! I remember just how tiring the first trimester is & i didnt have half the work u have to do...plus a hen night!! Is there no one at work that can lighten ur load? Help with planning the assembly and competition? It might still be hard for u, but help from someone else will def take the pressure off! I really feel for u!! Hopefully after these next two weeks u can relax & put ur feet up! Ul definitely deserve it!

Lol men think they r so funny dont they? My OH always 'cracks jokes' that i jst dont appreciate!

Smiley...what did u decide for the haircut?

I feel really rubbish but really trying to not let it show! OH has insisted we stay at MILs tonight so that when he is at work 2moro, i have someone with me at all times incase i faint again! I totally understand where he is coming from but i dnt really feel like i can be as miserable i want to be (having a pity party lol) i wanna jst cry into OHs arms but dnt feel i can do that here! Dnt get me wrong, she is a lovely lovely woman, we have a great relationship...im jst not in my own house!

I def think im gonna need to slow things down! I had planned on goin out 2moro to buy everythin for my labour bag but i guess il need to give that a miss! Sorry 4 rambling...im jst feeling sorry for myself! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hoping - Awww, don't worry - we are totally here for rants!! I remember just how tiring it was in first tri, you sound like you have a lot on your plate as well. :hugs: Like Steph said, is there anyone you can ask to give you a hand? Gosh, there just seems like so much to do! 

Steph - Ahhhh :hugs::hugs::hugs: Are you ok hun? I don't think you've done a sad, feeling really rubbish post before! I completely know what you mean about not being able to be as miserable as you want, it's not the same as just being at home on your own with OH and just being able to let it all out! It's obvs in your best interest to be there, but sometimes you just want to be able to have that pity party!! And dont you say sorry either - you are more than entitled to ramble / moan / rant / have a pity paty here :flower:

You do need to slow down though, just relax and do nothing tomorrow - the hospital bag stuff can wait (for now at least!) x x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Can't really ask anyone as normally I wouldn't as I can handle workload snd as I am in quite a senior position would look weird me asking for help in these areas off staff I lead if that makes sense. It is already difficult enough as the week after next we are on our residential trip to lakes which I am leading ( an outdoor activity week). My boss is telling the staff I am going with that I need to stay on site as I need to be contactable to keep me doing as little as poss but had one of the girls coming crying today about doing some of the activities water related such as gorge walking as she has a phobia so am envisaging problems! To top off day found out that due to number of kids I have to share rooms with the other 2 staff coming so praying I get no ms as it will be pretty obvious what is up. Will feel really shot too as one of the girls can't have children due to damaged tubes from eptopic. As I said I have only told my boss and don't want to tell anyone else yet especially until I get confirmation off doctors etc... And I may ad well post on Facebook if one of them in particular finds out ..... 
Anyway done some marking and feeling slightly better so thanks girls!!!!
Steph- sorry you feel like that. Could your mil not have come to your house. Am sure your oh could get the things for you tomorrow to put your mind at rest as as he has said you are with her so are being looked after. You need to go to bed with oh and in the privacy of the bedroom have a good cry!!!
Will try to get on here over weekend in between my sober partying... Should be very interesting. Going to use the I have given up alcohol for lent or I am on antibiotics excuse!!!! Hehe. 
Look after yourself girls and steph- listen to your body TAKE IT EASY! Xxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Steph - :hugs: :hugs: you sound so down :( wish we could take you in and make you feel better rather than your MIL. Try to relax as much as you can and if you need to stop work then you must :) To cheer you up I am going to post a load of pics :)

Hoping - wow you really do have a full on time at the moment! I can remember how zonked I felt in my first few weeks so really do try to take it as easy as possible - def no absailing or cliff climbing for you! FX you dont get any MS yet, mine started aat 7 weeks but was hideable. Its great you have the lent excuse for the alcohol - brilliant idea :) 

AFM- well im still enjoying my restful time but will run out of things to do soon! IM excited though as one of my best friends who i grew up with is coming to stay this weekend - havent properly seen her in ages because she is a busy vet in Cornwall - were planning bit more baby shopping tomorrow :happydance: I also need to get all my hosp bag bits - it only has a towel in there at the moment :haha:

So whos ready for a photofest? Firstly heres my up to date bump pic. 1st one is 32 weeks and the 2nd is today (34+6). See any change?

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/belly024-1.jpg

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-1-1.jpg


----------



## CertainTurton

Opps they are huge sorry :( so here are some pics of my nursery decorations. The last one is my favourite as the other two arent as good quality stickers. I will post some of the whole nursery when ive tided it :p :

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-16.jpghttps://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-14.jpg
https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo.jpg


----------



## CertainTurton

And finally some pics of cute outfits I own so far :)

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-11.jpg
https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-9.jpg
https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-7.jpg
https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-5.jpg


----------



## CertainTurton

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-2.jpg
https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-6.jpg
https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-3.jpg
https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-12.jpg
https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-15.jpg


----------



## smiley330

Ahhhh Certain!!! LOVE pic-fest :happydance: 

Your bump is beautiful!!!! It's funny, when I look at it I see a nice girly bump :flower: (instead of my big blue bull in a china shop bump!)

Love your wall stickers as well! Your nursery is looking fab, I do love that last one with the tree in it :cloud9:

Steph - How are you today??? :hugs: Hope your feeling a bit better! 

AFM - I swear overnight my bump has grown on a massive scale. It is huge!! Everyone is commenting on it today and I really feel like it is so far out now. Ohhhh my dreams of an average sized baby are fading!! 

Also getting tonnes of BH - it's so strange! x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hello!!! 

Certain...im absolutely loving the picture fest!! Ur bump is beautiful! Its actually perfect! U dnt have any stretchmarks or anythin!! Im so jealous! 

And ur nursery is just so cute! I love those stickers! The one with the tree is fab! 

That'll be lovely that ur friends comin to stay! Hope u enjoy ur baby shopping :flower:

Smiley...do u have any pix of ur new bump? Lol maybe baby has dropped and its changed the shape of ur bump? 

AFM - still feel like crap!! Ive litetally slept all day so its jst as well weve been at MILs house! Everytime i stand up i start to burn up and the room starts spinning! Its no good lol! I phoned in sick for 2moro so at least thats one less thing to worry about! My next shift isnt til Tuesday so hopefully im fit enough to go back then! Sorry i was so grumpy yesterday lol! Jst had to get it out!

But to cheer me up, OH bought some baby clothes 2day...which i can honestly say is an absolute first! Hes never bought clothes for Brandon or this baby...he jst trusted me to do it lol! So needless to say, i cried haha!! Bloody hormones! Haha!

What does everyone have planned for the weekend?

Smiley...i hope ur DS has a loooovely birthday and he gets spoiled! Hope uz enjoy it too!!

I also meant to say that i seen the pics on ur fbook and you, my dear, do not have a fat face AT ALL!! U honestly couldnt tell u were pregnant!! And of course, ur DS is just theeee cutest!! He seriously is! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi ladies,

How were your weekends? hope you had lovely times!

Smiley - hope your DS had a lovely birthday :) what did you get up to?

Steph - how are you feeling now? if you are still rough then please skip work tomorrow! that is so cute of your OH - bless him! I have to say my DH is being amazing at the moment as well - they can come up trumps cant they? :)

AFM - Thanks for your lovely comments. I have been using biooil - working so far but still a few weeks to go! 
I had a lovely weekend - on sat we went shopping and I got a load of bits for my hosp bag, boring stuff really though e.g. mat pads etc. I was wondering how many i should take to the hosp with me? I bought 3 packs of 10! me and DH also bought some snacks and treats to go in the bag...sooo tempting :) 
On Sunday we relaxed and had a roast, I was exhausted!! madness! on the exciting side my sister called me at about 5pm (woke me from my nap!) to tell me she is engaged!!!! so exciting. I have to admit I did have an idea it would happen this weekend as he took her to Prague this weekend for her 'bday' pressie (which was last month) but im over the moon for them. Lots of wedding planning to come :) she said spring time so FX Eleanor will be old enough to be a flower girl!! :) :happydance:
Im still feeling pretty beat today, had really bad 'periody' pains this morn which werent nice but dont think anything is really happening. I also have a horrid feeling she may have turned again. I have my obes app again this afternoon so I will see if she can check - FX they have a final decision for me re birth today.


----------



## smiley330

Hi Certain - good luck at your appointment today, let us know how you get on! That's very exciting about your sister, I love weddings :D

Steph - I hope you are feeling a bit better? But if not, stay away from work!!! 

Hoping - How are you? Hope all is going well!

AFM - DS has a lovely 2nd birthday, thank you :flower: He was so very spoilt, he got so many presents. I need a whole new house just for those!! I now have another job that needs doing before baby arrives and that's ANOTHER sort out of his toys!! :dohh: Ah well, i'm just going to be ruthless and throw loads out. I wont tell OH cuz he gets all sentimental - but we just don't have the space. So I'm hoping to make a start on that this afternoon. 

My spd is playing up today :nope: but I should have expected it after this weekend really. 

I am pleased to be able to say that next week is my last week at work - HOORAY!!!!!! :happydance: 

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hello everyone :wave:

Certain - aww glad u had a good weekend!! Thats lovely news about ur sister! And how cute that already DD has an important part to play! Eek! 
Id def say u have got enough mat pads! If u need more once ur home, u can always pop out and get more! But i was in for 4 dayd and think i only went thru 2 packs (altho, dnt kno if i bled less cos i had a section)

Smiley - aww glad DS had a good birthday!! Lol aw thats true about the toy situation! Lol! Aah! 

Hoping - have u heard back from the docs??

AFM - i dont feel any better at all! Last nite, lying in bed, my legs kept goin numb!! So i had to lie with abt 5 pillows under them haha! That was sooo comfy...not! Im not goin to work 2moro! My friend is goin into HR dept to ask them at what point they would start my maternity leave so il find out! I wish i could jst move everythin forward 2 weeks but im using 4 weeks hol at the start and i need to wait to the start of our new financial year which is 2 weeks away! And i kno i could jst add them onto the end of the mat leave but that would b in december and knowing my luck they would say i cant have the holidays cos of xmas and retail blah blah blah! So i need to play this right lol! 

Certain - let us know how u get on at the appt! Xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Oooh!! I just remembered we have our scan on Thursday morning :happydance: xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning!

Certain - how did it all go? :hugs:

Steph - Ah, it sounds like you are having a tough time with not feeling right! How did your friend get on in HR? I hope it works out that you can just leave early now! Totally understand why you need to play it careful though - you don't want to miss out on holiday!

AFM - Well I woke up in the middle of the night (as per usual) and got up to go to the toilet and felt SO dizzy. It's not been that unusual for me to feel a bit dizzy every now and then, but this morning it's still here. Im sitting down and still feeling dizzy - it's really strange. :shrug: I'm at work now anyway, so will see how it geos for the rest of the morning. 

x x x x x


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> Oooh!! I just remembered we have our scan on Thursday morning :happydance: xxxxxxx

P.S - Hahaha, as if you've just remembered this!! ... Yay!! Another scan :happydance: This is exciting!!! x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning,

Smiley- m so sorry to hear your spd is playing up again but I guess you prob pushed it a bit over the weekend. Try to take it easy hun - that is so exciting its your last week :happydance: such a relief! Im glad your DS had a good birthday - good on him being spoilt :haha: 

Steph - :( so sad to hear you still arent feeling great, maybe you should see the doc or call the mw? well done for avoiding work but i understand about the holiday, mine got really complicated too due to my contract ending etc!

AFM- my appointment was a bit annoying (again) so I saw a different consultant (again) but he was nice. He checked she is still head down (she is) and had a chat about what the neurlogist had said. Basically the neurologist said that he wasnt going to say I def had to have a C sec but that I should expect to have increased symptoms during the 2nd stage of labour if "the lady decides she really must have a vaginal birth". The symptms will likely be severe headache, passing out and visual disturbances. 
I got the feeling the obs was inclined to go for a c sec and said he could book me in that day for a elective at 39+2 but said that it was my decision!! I really wish they hadnt said that...Im bad enough at decisions anyway! :( so im booked in for another appointment on Monday to give my decision.....what should I do!?!? :wacko:


----------



## steph1505

Good morning ladies!!

Smiley - aw god, sorry to hear abt the dizziness (i know how u feel!!) Really take it easy please!! Here are the tips i waa given: drink water constantly as dehydration can cause dizziness! Also, (this one i cant do) if u start to feel dizzy, walk about! I cant do this because everytime i try...i burn up and faint! But apparently keeping ur calf muscles moving should stop the dizziness! Could it be related to ur SPD? Do u have any other symptoms (headache or anythin) :hugs: hope u feel better!!

Certain - aah how annoying u seen another different consultant!! Its such a tough decision for u to make! I'll give u my opinion and be completely honest, but this is just MY opinion...im no doctor! I would probably opt for the c-section at 39+2. Simply because, if the neurologist guy says u are very likely to pass out in 2nd stage of labour! If u do pass out, i would imagine they would emergency csection u(?) And if they did, they might put u under because ur already unconscious! I obviously do not know what they would do, thats just what i would assume! But i can totally understand ur turmoil! Id be the exaxt same! Everyone dreams of a peaceful, risk free labour and its hard to let that dream go! But i think if i was medically advised to have a csection then i would :hugs::hugs: what does ur OH think? 

Hoping - have u spoken to doctor yet? Hope ur hen weekend was good!!

AFM - well, OH and I had a loooong talk last night and ive decided that im goin in to work 2moro to tell them to start my maternity leave! We went to the shops yesterday for an hour & i was burning up, had to sit down twice and nearly fainted! Then spent the rest of the day on the couch sleeping...everytime i sat up, the room was spinning! So i really am kidding myself if i think i can go back to work 2moro and stand for 8hours!! I would end up fainting again! So im just gonna go in and say that i want to take my weeks holiday now then they can stick me on maternity leave...but im gonna make them book my extra holidays that i was meant to have at the start! Im gonna make them book them for december, cos at the end of the day, i wasnt gonna be there anyway in my original plans! I am sad cod this is not the way i wanted to start my maternity leave, not gettin to say bye to anyone, but needs must! And OH was beggin me last nite, think hes a bit more worried than he lets on!

So yeah...im gonna text my manager 2day at somepoint and tell her! I dnt kno whether to see a doctor in the morning to get him to give me a sick line anyway just as proof...but as OH points out, i was wheeled out the store in a wheelchair so they know im not 'at it'! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Awwww Steph :hugs::hugs::hugs: I think you are making the right decision, there is no way you would be able to go in and stand all day working if you can't even really stand up as it is! So i'm pleased you are going to just go in and say about starting it early. You are entitled to that holiday, so don't let them mess you around - take it when you want to take it. like you said, you weren't going to be there anyway so they can't argue that you can't have it off! Be firm!!! 

Though, if it were me - I would probably go to the doctors and get signed off for these last 2 weeks. What sort of pay will you get when you're off sick? This way you wont have to move your mat leave start date, or mess about with holiday's - just tell them you've been signed off now and that's that. As you say - you were wheeled out in a wheel chair, so you are not trying it on. 

Thank you for the tips, I'll make sure I do them! It's a horrible feeling, but doesn't sound even almost half of how you're feeling so I really feel for you :flower:

Certain - I think i'd agree with Steph. if it were me I would definitely just take the c-sec date and have it all planned. I dont know how set you were on not having a c-sec though? Do whatever you feel most comfortable with. If you think you can try to do it the vag way (haha, vag - that word always makes me laugh) and will be upset if you don't try - then go for it. As long as you know the potential outcome could be an emergancy c-sec and you're ok with that! BUT no-one would blame you if you just wanted to opt for the cs in the first place.... as I said, that is what i'd do! 

Oh, my last week is next week... so still got another week to get through! but hopefully it will go quickly!! 

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Steph - I think you have made the right decision. Like Smiley says, can you not just get signed off sick? if you feel like you are burning up have you taken your temp? sounds like you could have a fever :(

Smiley - I really hope you stop feeling dizzy soon - have you had your bp checked recently? 

Thanks for giving your opinions re C sec - I think I am going to go for it. Im sure in the long run it is the best decision and it will all be much calmer. I really dont want to risk having an emergency one or being knocked out for it! So it looks like I will be having DD on 26/3!! this time next month I will be a mummy!! eeek


----------



## steph1505

Hey! 

Certain - gosh that is amazing...this time next month ul have ur baby! Eek! As long as ur 100% happy with ur decision then I think its the best choice! It will definitely be more relaxed for u! :hugs:

Smiley - how u feelin now? Still dizzy? U should try get ur blood pressure checked! I posted a wee somethin down 2 u, jst as a thank u for the gro egg...but i totally forgot to put a note in to say it was from me! So when u get a random, anonymous package in the post...its from me! :dohh:

I am gonna get a doctors appt tomorro morning to get a sickline...i may as well chance it! Altho, i think work will just say that they need to put me on mat leave! I cant find my maternity paperwork but im sure it says if i get signed off after 27 weeks, i go straight on mat leave! Altho, it really depends on whether low blood pressure is classed as 'maternity related'! Hhmmm! But uz are right, id be as well giving it a go and seeing what they say! 

So my question is...do i go in to the doctors and ask for a sickline? Or do i need to see if he offers me one? Ive never had to do this before lol! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Certain - Eeeeek!! That's so amazing! It's strange to think about it that now you have an actual date that your DD will be here!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Steph - Ahh you didn't have to send anything you wally!! Haha, I will be on the look out for an anonymous package though :flower:

Oh yay, i'm glad you are going to at least try the sick note route. I would just go in to the doctors - explain the situation and just say that you finish work next week anyway, but you just can't face having to go back and be on your feet for 8 hours at a time, that you dont even feel able to stand up for any amount of time without feeling terrible and that you are going to pass out etc. . . . Then just say is there any way I can get a sicknote for these last few days? Say you feel stressed and poorly even thinking about having to face work! Then if it really needs it, be prepared to cry!! Haha! To be honest, I think most doctors will sign off pregnant women for little to no reason - but you genuinely have a reason so it wont be a problem!

What time is your appointment tomorrow? x


----------



## steph1505

I havent got an appointment yet, i jst need to phone at 8.30 tomorro morning & they'll give me a same day appt! Im hoping it wont be much to get him to sign me off! Im not the best at turning on the waterworks haha! But if i need to then im sure i can muster up a tear or two! Im gonna take my maternity notes so he can see im not makin it up! 

At the end of the day, if i need to take my maternity leave then fine, i will! Its not as if they can say "no u need to come back to work" 

OH just brought in a dominoes menu...looks like im gettin treated! Yummmm! Xxxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey girls. Sorry been missing in actions but been so busy so...
Steph- sorry to see you not been well. But as other girls have said I think you ate making the best decision. Your babies and your own health are more important than a couple of weeks pay. Fx that you are allowed to have a sicknote although I am sure have read the same as you said that if you are signed off on the sick after a certain amount of weeks before pregnancy that they make you start it earlier. Fx this isn't the case but remember that you need to take care. The way you are feeling is your body telling you to slow down so listen to it, don't start rushing around the house doing chores... Rest and get your oh to do it!!!! X

Smiley- sorry to hear you arent well either. Hopefully it passes soon but take it easy if it doesn't. Can I ask what is possibly a silly question- what is spd?

Certain- sounds like you have made a decision and for what it's worth I think it's the right one. As steph said if you passed out they might have to put you under and that always carries some risk, also you font want to risk your dd getting in distress. My friend had to have an emergency c section as her labour was so long that she didn't have energy to push. She would have rather had a normal one if she had known as she said for the emergency one noone was telling her or her dh what waa going on and if anything wad wrong and she found that really harrowing and distressful. Obviously a controlled c section would hopefully avoid this stress for you. Plus I am sure you would like to be awake the minute your dd comes into the world. And yay in under a month you will be a mummy!!!

Afm- got confirmation off doctor that positive yea!!! Have to wait until next tues for a call off the midwife as she only works tues morning and she is on holiday at min. Don't know where I stand with this - is it normal to wait until I am nearly 7 weeks gone til I hear from them. I have not been given any advice on what to do or not do yet! Hen party was ok although a couple of people kept saying the knew I was preggers despite me adamantly telling them I was on strong antibiotics for a water infection!!! My best mate was trilled though. Found it hard though as was tired and heat in clubs was making me feel quite sickly. Hard when everyone around you is hammered too!!!! Got back at 4 and straight away had to start preparing for parents evening which have had last 2 days. Did a 12 and a half hour day yesterday snd 11 hour today so shattered. Going to do some marking and planning now and try to get an earlier night tonight. Xxx


----------



## steph1505

Good morning :wave:

Hey hoping!! Thats such great news that ur pregnancy was confirmed by the doc!! We all knew it would be tho! 

I didnt see my midwife til i was 8 weeks so yeah, id say its normal! Dont worry abt it! They tend to leave u for the first 2 months with only google as ur friend! 

Glad u had a good weekend, altho, sorry to hear ur neck deep in work again! Really hope it eases off soon for u! At least it'll be the summer holidays in a few months!! 

I'll let uz kno how i get on at the doctors and work! I felt really ill last nite so OH took my blood pressure (yes, we have our own monitor lol) and it was 86/52 which to my knowledge is really rather low!! Anyhooz, il let uz kno! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning!

Hoping- wooop glad it's all confirmed but we knew it would be :) I didn't see the mw until 8 weeks too, but when I went to the docs and said I'm preg (they didn't check) I was given a pack with a load of info in, maybe you could go and ask for one? Have you got a rough EDD yet? Thank you for your support with the c sec, I think it is the best route. Please do take it easy with work if you can :hugs:

Steph- hope yiu get an app soon that is most def low blood pressure so you must get it checked, mine was 80/120 yesterday and apparently that's perfect so yours is low! No wonder you are feeling rough! :hugs: good luck with work :)


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning!

Hello Hoping! Glad all went well at the docs :D I loved those first few appointments, just made it seem like it as real having someone tell me I was preg - haha! We don't see the midwife until we're 10 weeks here, so yeah - like the others said, they do just leave you for a while! Wow you are doing long days, I hope they ease up :hugs:

Steph - good luck at the docs and then good luck for breaking to news to work!! 
I've just checked my BP from my last midwife visit and it was 100/50 - I've been told I tend to have lower BP than most - and you're still lower than that so yes, no wonder you are feeling crappy!! 

Certain - How are you? What are your plans for today? Do you have any more pictures you can show us? :D

AFM - I've got DS's little friends coming over this morning... kind of a mini belated party, but will be nice to see everyone. I'm excited to see my friends bump (due couple days after me). Everyone yesterday kept telling me how big i've gotten suddenly.... Oh yes, that reminds me, it's bump picture day!! 

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hello everyone :wave:

Well...the bloody doctor wouldnt give me a sick line!! He said there was no point as i only had a week left!! But went into work & he said that he has absolutely no issues with me stopping now but wants me to come in on Friday to have a meeting with my HR manager just to discuss options! He said they will do whatever they can to keep my maternity plans as they were! His wife had to stop for mat leave early due to her blood pressure so he was really sympathetic abt it! I might go to the doctors on Friday mornin tho and jst outright demand a sickline! Il say that work are asking for one! My other option is that i ask to take nxt week as unpaid leave! I wouldnt mind doin that if it means i get to keep all my plans as normal! 

Sorry, im rambling! But bottomline...no more work for meeeee! 

Smiley - ur day sounds lovely! Can we come?? Lol! Hows ur dizziness been 2day? God ur BP is normally low!! Mine is normally 110/70! 

Certain - ooooh yeah, any piccies?? I wanna see everything u have baby related haha!! Do u have a 'coming home' outfit picked yet?

Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Awww steph im shocked at your doctor! its no hassle for them- did you try the tears?! :haha: on the plus side its good your work are being helpful and wooo hooo :happydance: to no more work!!! Did the doc take your BP? what was it? I would keep an eye on it yourself if you can.

Smiley - such a nice day planned, i love little parties :) would be nice to have a friend to share bumps with - most of my friends now stare in horror at the bump :haha: well in shock anyway they just arent used to it. looking forward to your pic update :)

AFM -well today is terribly busy...I have watched 'homes under the hammer' (Secret love of mine), hung up a wash, put another on, had a shower...however in a mo I do have to work (shocking I know) but I am a consultant for a company (on top of my other job) and have to do telephone training so I have a hour session in a mo - its really easy money and this is my last one so not too bothered by it :) then no plans this afternoon (prob some CSI :blush:) and my friends over to watch the last OBEM this eve (Cant believe its the last :cry:).
I dont have many more pics yet -but I do want to take one of my cute moses basket soon :) I still dont know about the coming home outfit...Im tempted to buy a simba babygrow - I also bought an adorable snow suit at the weekend, its just white but is sooo soft and cute! :)


----------



## smiley330

Ah Steph - What a crappy doctor!!! That's annoying! I'm so pleased your work have been understanding though, and it looks like they are going to try and help you out as much as poss to keep your original mat plans. But yeh, I would still go back to the doctors (can you see a different one?) and just say that you need a sick note! That's crazy they didn't give you one!

Either way - HOORAY!!! NO MORE WORK!!! :happydance: (I'm so jealous!)

Yeh apparently it's always been low! I didn't realise until last time I was preg and they wrote it in my notes - my OH was like - "Errrr, are u sure that's right?" So I asked and the mw just said that from my doctors records it's always been low, so as long as it stays around what's "normal" for me they wont worry. 

Well everyone has left the mini party - it was really good! Even more so cuz they all played together nicely, DS shared all his toys very nicely and we had lots of cake! :D

Certain - Your day sounds great!! I love having no plans and just being able to "mooch" around. 

Though, are you sure it's the last OBEM tonight??? I don't think it is! I was sure the series was gonna run up until a week or 2 before my due date... I just thought i'd seen it somewhere so remembered that! Oh I hope you are wrong, I don't know what i'll do with my Wednesday evenings if it's the last one!!

x x x x


----------



## smiley330

AHHH Steph, the postman has just been!! THANK YOU!! You're so sweet for sending that, it's adorbale :cloud9: Eeeek I love it, thank you so much! :hugs:

x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Smiley - aaaw ur welcome! I didnt think it would arrive so fast! Aw im glad u like it  lol i knew u would tho! I had a look for sumthin for ur DS cos i fely bad jst sending sumthin for Squiggle but there wasnt anythin Id get for Brandon, so i wasnt gettin it for ur DS!

Aaw glad the wee party went well! Its so nice when u see them all sharing together! Oh i havent taken my 34 week bump pic yet! Ooh and i can do my comparison! Might need to be 2moro i post the pics...stayin at MILs tonite so she can watch Brandon 2moro mornin while were at the scan! 

Oh and Happy Honeydew :happydance:

Certain - ha ur day sounds fab! Il be lookin for tips on how to fill mine now haha! Altho im sure Brandon can help me do that lol! 

Aw i wanna see ur moses basket!! Did u say it was cowprint? It sounds soooo cute! Aaaw i cant wait til u get more clothes, espesh if their simba! Apparently, Tesco have some lovely Lion Ling clothes in! 

Im jst up from a 4hour nap! Ooooops! I do love OH being on holiday! 

Hope we all enjoy OBEM tonight! Il be watchin it with MIL and she always bubbles haha!! 

Xxxxxxx

Oh...and doctor didnt take my blood pressure or anythin! He was useless! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ahh it was lovely of you, thank you! Daaaa I can't wait to put Squiggle in it!! :happydance:

Eeek honeydew day as well!!

Wow, a 4 hour nap - AMAZING!! Glad you are able to get some rest :flower: 

Ok here is my bump pic - the usual comparison one to DS1's and also one that shows the weekly bump for the past 3 weeks. I was curious as to how much bigger i've gotten (seeing as I suddenly feel HUGE and EVERYONE has been telling me I am really big) - I don't really think it looks THAT much bigger. I can see it's gotten bigger, but surely not that big to justify how massive I feel!!

(I promise I have changed clothes and bed sheets a few times in the weeks these pics were taken!!!)

Also, I weighed myself this morning and I haven't put on any weight since I was last weighed at 28 weeks. Which seems strange, will just see what the mw says next week though :shrug:

Steph - looking forward to seeing your comparison pic!! Will be interesting to see how you are looking to Brandon! :D

Certain - I would really like to see your moses basket as well!! (Haha, I just love seeing baby things :D)

Oh I also forgot to ask, did you both manage to find some RLT?

x x x x
 



Attached Files:







S v B 33 weeks 2..jpg
File size: 77.9 KB
Views: 2









Squiggle 31-33.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## smiley330

P.S - Daaaaaaaa!!! Scan tomorrow!!!! :happydance:


----------



## steph1505

Oh u look smaller than ur bump with DS!! Definitely look smaller!!

I do see a bit of a growth spurt in the past 3 pics in ur bump, but not a huge one that i would be commenting on how huge u are! U still look petite! I was lookin at ur pics on fbook of ur DS's party & there is a few that u could not tell u were pregnant! The ones with the fish...u have no bump!! Lol im jealous!

I will have a picture fest 2moro for u all! Bump pic, comparison pic and scan pic! 
Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

And i wouldnt worry abt the bed clothes...ive had a bloody tube of jaffa cakes in my pics since xmas haha!! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> And i wouldnt worry abt the bed clothes...ive had a bloody tube of jaffa cakes in my pics since xmas haha!! Xxxxx

:haha:


Oh i'm looking forward to your picture fest. I'm in work tomorrow so will just be on BnB waiting your updates :D Is your scan in the morning?! x


----------



## CertainTurton

wow smiley your bump is so cute! im so jealous if you havent put on any more weight, I weighed myself yesterday morn and ive put on so much now :( (27lb!) I used to be proud of my weight gain but I have been a slob recently :( 

Steph - I cant believe your doctor!?! I went in regarding something else and they still checked my BP - you should def go back again! maybe they will do it if you ask at your scan? Im so excited for you although we couldnt really see much in the 34 week one - she is just too big now :p wow 4 hours sounds lovely - and im sure you will have no problems filling your time :)

So in the end I decided to make cupcakes....:haha: ive never really tried 'proper' cupcakes before just fairy cakes so thought I would have a go. They taste yummy but the frosting is slightly squishy...not sure if its supposed to be like that!? oh well, I will take some to my last antenatal class tomorrow.

awww DD has hiccups...my whole belly is jumping, maybe she doesnt like cupcakes...!? :haha:


----------



## steph1505

Smiley - the scan is at 9.20am! Nice and early! Then have consultant appt afterwards!

Certain - oooh yummy cupcakes! Good on u! Im gonna soooo take up baking now i have lots of spare time haha!! 

Aaaw i luv it when baby has the hiccups! He literally gets them abt 3 times a day! Its so cute isnt it? Jst wait til shes here and has them!! Toooo cute!

Aw il make u feel better, ive put on 28lbs and im nearly 2 weeks behind u!! Smiley, uv done really well not to put on any weight since 28 weeks! I put on 4stone wih Brandon, so im happy to have only put on 2 stone at this stage!! Apparently 2 and a half stone is the average weight gain so were all doing well  

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Certain - oooh cupcakes! I love making cupcakes! Sounds like an afternoon well spent! 

Steph - I put on about 4 stone with DS1 as well, so I'm pleased I've not put on that much this time.... Though, I guess there is still time - haha! Will this be the consultant appointment that tells u if u can go for your water birth? Oh I hope u get what u want! 

x x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hiya girls - Thanks for all feedback re midwife.
Smiley - bump is beautiful I can def see a growth in last 3 weeks. Amazing that you not put on any weight in 5 weeks though. Hope i am like that. Soiunds like you had a lovely day too x My edd is between 27th Oct and 30th Oct by my calculations depending on conception day which i am not 100% sure of.
Certain - making cupcakes.... you are proper nesting!!!!! You have had my favourite type of day chilling and watching Daytyime TV.... just stay away from Jeremy Kyle, you dont want to expose your dd to the complexites and messedupness of some of the people of this world!
Steph - YOU have FINISHED work YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now you have no excuse not to take it easy. You BP is very low so take it easy. Sounds like your doctor is a bit of an arse (pardon the french...) if you get concerned I would contact your midwife or go down to maternity wing of hospital they should be able to offer you better advice and care. Look after yourself hun xxx

AFM - Counting down until weekend. Can you girls advise. Were you really nervous about things going wrong in first tri. My symptoms dont really seem to be very strong. My nipples (sorry tmi) are sore, feel as if burning and a bit tired (but can't tell if that is from all the work and lack of sleep from hen party). Will be 6 weeks this friday. When did your symptoms kick in? Find keep googling and reading things which make me worry more. After all the probelsm we had conceiving am worried about sustaing the pregnancy now and keep worrying about things i read such as blighted ovum and m/c and that when i finally get scan nothing will be there. Is this normal for everyone or am i just being paranoid? Just want to know everyhting is ok and keep overanalysing every cramp as I keep feeling like I am going to start AF - did any of you feel the same? 
Thanks


----------



## Hopingitwill

Oh Smiley - happy Honeydew!! xxxx


----------



## steph1505

Aaaw hoping :hugs: massive hugs to u!! Im sure i speak for all of us when i say that we went thru the same emotions as u! I remember, i had never heard of a missed miscarriage until this pregnancy and i was absolutely convinced that i would have one! Or one day i wouldnt feel as sick as the other days and id think there was a sinister reason for that! But then the next day id spend the whole day throwing up, reassuring me! 

I kno u & ur OH have waited so long for this but u just need to try relax! I know this sounds terrible, but my mum said to me, u cant control anythin...if the pregnancy isnt meant to be then there was nothin i could do to control that! So just have faith in ur little bean! Once u get ur scan ul breathe a huuuge sigh of relief!

Yeah this is the consultant appointment where i get all the answers on my birth plan! Ive wrote down all my questions so hopefully i get the answers i want!

Off to bed now!

See uz in the moooornin!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning!

Hoping - :hugs: I am sure we all felt exactly the same. I know I worried about everything!!! Having symptoms, not having symptoms etc etc. I definitely felt like AF would come at any moment at the begining! I would say that generally sickness etc kicks in at around 6 weeks. But I really didn't get hardly any sickness - just the very occasional wave of nausea. But really barely any solid symptoms to make me think "oh yes, i'm definitely pregnant". I worried all the time that we would go to the first scan and there would be nothing there.... but, there was! Like Steph said, try not to worry. Worrying will not change anything anyway, you just have to have faith that your little bean is meant to be :D 

Steph - Good luck today!!! I hope you enjoy your scan and get lots of the right answers from your consultant! :flower: Looking forward to your update later. 

Certain - Hope you have some nice plans for today!

AFM - I am going to go into town on my way into work and start to pick up some of my hospital bag things. I am having a big panic now that I don't have anything ready!!! :dohh: 

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hello ladies :wave:

Just on our way back from appointment! Got a scan pic but cant attach it with my phone! Will do it at some point 2day!

Everythin is all good! :happydance: baby weighs 5lb 4oz already!! Cant beleve that!! Makes me feel a bit better abt the size of my bump haha! He was holding onto his foot in the scan! So cute! 

I got my answers regarding my labour! Im not allowed in the midwife unit so no pool for me! But i made it clear that i dont want to be lying up on the bed the entire time & she said thats fine! Il be allowed the ball or to walk abt the room! I need to have a wee clip on babys head to monitor his heartbeat becos Brandons heart rate dipped so much last time! She also said that in my hospital 199/200 women achieve the VBAC so that fills me with hope! Hopefully im not the 1 that doesnt lol! I have an appt for 39 weeks to see how close i am to labour (altho, ive decided il have had him by this point!) And she said at this appt il get a csection date for roughly 41 weeks but she would hope il have had him by then! Lol so do i haha! 

Oooh let us know what u get for ur hospital bag! I have most of my stuff...jst need to pack it now! Might do that this weekend actually! 

Hope everyones havin a good day! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yay, glad everything went well. He sounds like a nice weight at the moment, I think that's a good average size is it?? Ah that's good you got a scan pic as well! Did they double check he is a he? (I want to ask when I have my scan so just wondering if they will!)

Ah boo to not being able to go to the midwife unit, but that's great news they aren't going to make you just lie on the bed the whole time. That's really positive! And those stats are great for a vbac at your hospital, I am confident for you!! 

I didn't go to town in the end, just took ages to get ready - had a cup of tea, watched a bit tv and casually came to work! But i've got a list of things and i'm going to try and order them all online now :D

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Hoping - pretty much as the others have said, its very normal to feel this way and I know nothing we can say really will reassure you but take comfort that most people feel like that and have healthy pregnancies! I know I didnt start to feel ill until 7 weeks and I had ms very lightly so was always panicing! If you are ever really scared, just go to your hosp and ask for an early scan, they may let you :) the nipples are a good sign though, that was one of my main ones, that and tiredness!
You are quite right, I will stay away from Kyle!!

Steph - glad the app went well and looking forward to seeing the pics :) Its good that they have said you can get up and move about this time. FX its a much nicer experience for you! I love that you plan to have him by 39 weeks...get going on the RLT. I did get some but I dont think Im supposed to have it now that im getting a section...

Smiley - glad you had a lazy morning :) good luck ordering all your bits and bobs!

AFM -so ive just got back from my midwife appointment and my cheeky DD has moved again. I thought she had over the weekend and yesterday she was sooo uncomfortable. She is now lying transverse/oblique! The midwife said that even if I hadnt decided on a c sec they would now be discussing it - makes me feel a bit more justified in some ways :) also my bump is measuring small (really!? I feel huge!) but she said it could be to do with the way she is lying. Apart from that alls well..BP etc great so thats ok.


----------



## steph1505

Smiley - did u get everythin ordered? Did u have anythin on ur list that wasnt on mine? Im scared i forget somethin lol! 

Yeah 5lb 4oz is a good weight! I thought it was bloody massivr for this stage but the more i do some reading, its pretty average! I guess i just wasnt really realising how close we are to the finish line! 

Hows work 2day?

Certain - aw wow has she moved? It really shows they can turn at any time! Id def be telling u to get a csectoon if u hadnt already decided lol! Cheeky wee monkey that she is lol! Glad all is well tho, its nice to get an easy wee appointment! 

AFM - major achievement but i havent felt dizzy today! Woo! My blood pressure was 73/113 which is way more like my normal! And my urine came back clear so im hoping that i start to feel lots better! Typical tho, as i stop work early haha! Xxxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Steph- showing ignorance of firsttime regency... but why you are you not allowed in midwife unit and what is vbac? Like your determination .... He will be here by then! Made me smile!!! Glad your bp better. Think is your body relaxing now you have decided to leave work. Subconsciously you most probably feel more comfortable and hence this has had a positive impact on your body!

Certain- your dd likes to keep you on your toes or maybe she is reassuring you that you made the right decision going for c section. 

Smiley- you finished all your ordering? Online shopping is great not having to leave the comfort of the sofa. 

Thanks for all your words of reassurance. I was at the hospital to pick up some results from a test I had done at Xmas and I decided to pop into antenatal clinic. They were helpful and said they will try and get my part time midwife to contact me before I go to derwent. Gave me a couple of pointers on residential. Said to not do any activities strenuous than what I normally do and def no absailing!!! We shall see if I get a call tomorrow. Said I will normally get a booking appointment at 8 weeks and scan and bloods by 12 for downs etc... Must laugh I am worrying about my lack of symptoms - dh thinks he is having them for me as he has had stomAch cramps and nausa!!!! Hehehe!!!!! They are so funny!!!! Seriously thanks for reassurance girls it does help .....


----------



## steph1505

Morning :wave:

Hoping - hopefully u get a call from the midwife 2day! Its so exciting once u get ur 1st appointment! Makes it feel so much more real! Eek! Lol ive heard of men getting phantom pregnancies when their wife is pregnant! My OH actually complained of leg cramps this mornin haha!! Welcome to my world! 

Lol sorry hoping, was totally rambling forgettin that ur only just here  i had an emergency csection last time with Brandon due to slow progression and fetal distress! So a VBAC is a 'vaginal birth after cesearean'. So i cant be in the midwife unit becos i need to be closely monitored because there is a risk (altho, extremely small) that my csection scar could rupture thru contractions! So they jst need to keep a close eye on me! 

Hows everyone today! I think ive woke up in a nesting mood! Ooooh! I think im gonna tackle Brandons room today and 2moro...gonna clear out his toys and books & rearrange some furniture! Well, direct OH as he rearranges the furniture haha! 

Whats everyone else up to this weekend? Xxxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Okay!! Pictures!!

The first one is of Babys scan yesterday! He has his arm up over his face so u can see his fist where his forehead should be lol!

The second one is my 34 weeks bump pic when I was pregnant with Brandon.

The third is my 34 week bump pic with this baby! I know ive got the jammies up like Simon Cowell but didnt think uz would appreciate the stretchmarks :haha:

The fourth is Brandons bump picture that he wanted taken :rofl:

xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0263.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2









Photo095.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 0









IMG-20120302-WA0000.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 0









IMG-20120302-WA0002.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning!!

Hoping - Ooh FX for your midwife call soon! Haha, that's very nice of your DH to take your symptoms for you :D I would happily pass on mine to my OH now if I could!

Steph - YAAAAYYY PICTURES!! You look loads smaller this time than with Brandon! Haha, his bump picture has made me laugh - he's such a cutie! And HELLO baby - nice to see you again :D Eeeek, the next time we see a picture it will be an actual photo now :happydance:

Yeh I think being off work and not having the stress of everything must be helping you. You've got time to relax and not have to think about anything else! 

Oh nesting, I was having a proper nesting session on Monday - I can highly recommend it! 

Though I am STILL paying for it :cry: I've had to take some pain killers today already, owwwwwwwww. All this week I have woken up in as much pain as I went to bed with, whereas before now the mornings were fine and it only really started to hurt towards the end of the day if i'd done too much. 

I can't wait for this to go! 

I didn't manage to order anything for my bag yesterday, work got in the way and I was too busy. But I have my list out now and am going to get on it :happydance:

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aw smiley...when do u have the physio next?? I really do feel so bad for u! I cant imagine how sore it is! Wot painkillers r u takin? Does heat or anythin help? Like the wee heat pads u can get? One more week of work & u can put ur feet up and jst relax! And dont be nesting too much if its gonna make u in this much pain! Easier said than done but take it easy!! 

How dare work get in the way of ur shopping! How rude!! Im gonna get my last few wee bits this weekend...jst some more maternity pads and a few vest tops for labour! 

Ive to go into work at half 2 for a meeting with my HR manager so i can find out what to do regarding next week! I really hope they let me just take it as sick pay! But if i need to take it unpaid then so be it! It just means next month will be tight!! 

Btw...i cant beleve we havent discussed that BITCH on.OBEM the other night that didnt want her husband in the room!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

I had an appointment the other day, but it was just a follow up really. More of the same - yep the pain is there, deal with it, haha! They told me to put ice packs on the pain (she said heat will make it worse, even though heat sounds like it would be heaven!!) - we have no ice packs so a bag of frozen peas it is :D 

I can't wait for that first Monday when I can do nothing allll day! 

They should just let you take it as sick pay, if they dont i'll be surprised!! Good luck though, don't take no shit! haha!

OMG - I totally forgot about OBEM. What a bitch!!! Even when the baby was born she was saying to get him out - Errrrrr what is wrong with you?!?!

Well we have had some potentially exciting news - it's a long story but we might get the opportunity to move to a lovely house in a little village near us. (our ideal house basically - we've always said we want to move to a village etc) OH's dad has been looking for a little project and wants to buy this house and build another house on the land. But we would live in the house that's there for relatively cheaply. We would NEVER get an opportunity to get in a house like this by ourselves and I've been trying not to get too excited about it - I haven't told anyone, and didn't want to write it down cuz i'll be gutted if it doesn't go through and I get built up for it!! 

But we're going to look at the house tomorrow morning and FX take it from there! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaw smiley!! How exciting is that??! That would be amazing! Im so jealous lol! U need to let us know how uz get on! Id love to live in a wee village, where everyone knows everyone & people say hello to u as u walk down the street! Where i live, people only speak to u if they wanna buy drugs! Bit of an exaggeration but u know wot i mean! Eek! Is it a bigger house too? How exciting!!

The girl on OBEM was jst awful wasnt she? I felt so bad for her poor husband! He never even got to hold his daughter! I cant imagine doing that to OH!!

Well...my meeting at work was okay! Ive had to start my maternity leave as of Sunday because this week that ive been off sick has had to be put thru as holiday! It turns out, its 29 weeks here where they can stick u on mat leave if u go sick! Bloody ridiculous! But ive moved all my holidays so im not due back til the middle of January! It was originally the start of Feb i was meant to be goin back so not that different! 

I didnt do any nesting today lol! Will be doing that 2moro! Exciiiited!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Smiley :happydance: :happydance: oo im so excited for you, what a great opportunity - let us know how the viewing goes!! Hope your pain is a bit better today, do take it easy -are you able to take any painkillers? I have to say heat is always better for me than cold so I would try it anyway :haha: Im sure other ladies on here have been told heat packs are good for SPD.

Steph - how do you feel about the work situ? it all sounds very complicated and I am suprised they can put you on it at 27 weeks, I thought it was government rules about the 34 weeks...very odd. But at least you are sorted for now and can just relax! 

Oh my OBEM was shocking - so fair enough if your culture and you feel uncomfy having a man there but to send him away when the baby was there?! thats soo unfair - makes you wonder a bit doesnt it? and the mum was so annoying. 

AFM - Here are a couple of pics to keep you ladies going :) I think its really cute but its a shame there isnt a hood with it. This is just to go down in the living room for daytime naps :) we have a swing crib in our room too. 
Im now starting to panic at what I should take to the hosp now that its a c sec - Im guessing just more of everything! I think I need to get some more sleepsuits for LO but its so hard to know what size! Although the mw did say she thought she would be smallish (both me and DH were fairly small babies as well).
Im starting to get really uncomfortable with DDs movements :( I think its partly due to her position but its so painful sometimes..esp when im trying to lie on my side! Just got to keep thinking...another 3 weeks!! (ahhhhhh!)

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-17.jpg
https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-18.jpg


----------



## Hopingitwill

Morning girls- thank god is weekend. Only just woken up. Think I needed the sleep after a busy week and especially with view that I anm on the residential trip next week. 
Certain- loving the Moses basket and baby simba. It is my all time favorite Disney film!!! Just think 3 weeks and then your dd will be snuggled u to it. Sorry you are uncomfortable but just think it is your dd letting you know she is ok and is getting excited about meeting you. 

Steph- loving the bump picture. Think you current bump is smaller than your last one. Brandons is very cute too- made me smile. Scan picture beautiful - maybe you gave a model in there as striking a pose for you!!!! I don't think I have told you but if we have aboy his middle name will be Brandon after my dad who passed away a year and a half ago, especially as period was due on my dads birthday and I found out I was pregnant 2 days later!!!! Sorry to hear about starting maternity earlier but remember your health and ds is much more important! You never know you might win the lottery and be able to give up completely!

Smiley- sorry to hear you are in pain. What is spd? Is there nothing they can give you to ease the pain. You finished your shopping yet?

Afm- still not feeling any symptoms. Can't tell if tiredness due to busy week. Boobs fine and nipples too .... I think. Can't remember what they were like before. Think I have had nausea but convinced it is in my head. Only think is I seem to be peeing more but wouldn't have thought that would gave kicked in yet. Keep debating whether to do another digi to see if conception indicator has changed but read a thread on here about them being inconsistent. Also no call from midwife so couldntceven ask her and see if I could have an earlier scan to put mind at rest. Silly I know.... Watched obem she was horrible felt so sorry for her husband. Mother was si annoying to but did put her in her place a few times, even she was pissed off that she kept applying makeup. Had to laugh was it me or did her labour pains sound mire like she was having some fun in the bedroom?????? Other couple were lovely- however I thought you weren't allowed to dye your hair when pregnant. Anyway going to get out if bed- suppose I better take dvantage of these lie ins as I won't get many of them in the future! Xxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Forgot to sat smiley- how exciting about house. How dud viewing go? Fx it works out for you xx


----------



## smiley330

Afternoon!

Certain - LOVE your moses basket, how cute is that!! And the little Simba is adorable :D Oh yeah, I spose packing for a c-sec makes things a bit different - how long will you be in hospital for? 

Steph - Ah that's a bit of a pain that they've made you start it earlier than planned, but . . . . NO MORE WORK!!!! HIP HIP HOORAY!!! I guess the rules up in Scotland are diff to England then... I am pretty ignorant when it comes to knowing the differences over the UK - Ha, I just think we all have the same. But clearly not!

Hoping - Yeh after so long I think the conception indicator can go a bit awol. So it's prob best to leave it. You ARE pregnant :D Don't worry, the symptoms will come! Oh yes though, the frequent toilet trips kicked in v.early for me!!

SPD is symphasis pubis dysfunction. (prob best to google it) but basically it means PAIN!!!!!!!

I can take paracetamol and codeine - but I haven't taken any codeine yet. I don't even feel comfortable taking paracetamol. But i've taken some today and it's done absolutely nothing :nope: I really don't want to take codeine but I might have to.

Well went to see the house with OH and his dad this morning and we are putting an offer in!!!!!!!! Gahhhhh!!!!! He's gone down to do it right now. It's all moving quickly cuz this house came up a few weeks ago and his dad was interested but it sold. Something fell through though so it's back on the market and def do not want to miss out again! We were the first to view it today but there was another couple there waiting to go in and there's another couple later on this afternoon - so got to move quickly on it. 

I'm SO excited!! It needs a bit of fixing up inside, but the space is amazing! We live in a 2 bed now - the rooms are a decent size, but it is small. This house is HUGE! it's a 3 bed, but could easily be converted into more. The lounge and kitchen are massive and it has a dining room... so yeah, i'm still being a bit reserved in case something falls through. (we've got to make sure we've got the funds to put in etc) but ... Eeeeekkk!! Just got to wait for them to accept the offer [-o&lt;

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Good afternoon ladies :wave:

Smiley - aaaaaaaahh that is soooooo exciting :happydance: it sounds amaaaazing!! A dining room would be amazing!! Eek! Im so excited for u! Got all my fingers and toes crossed for u that uz get it! Do u rent at the mo or would u need to sell ur place? Eeeek!! 

Sorry abt the pain ur SPD is causing u!! So rubbish! My doctor told me that taking codeine in *early* pregnancy can cause heart problems for the baby! But squiggles wee heart is all formed so i dont see why codeine would be a problem at this stage! 

Certain - oh my god i love ur moses basket! Its so cute!! And i loooove that comforter! I wanted it for Ollypop but my local disney store didnt have it anymore and its not on the website anymore! Soooo cute!!

Hoping - u take it easy this weekend! Get as much sleep as u can, especially if u have another busy week ahead of u at work! U could end up being one of these lucky ladies that doesnt get a lot of symptoms! Or hopefully nothing too severe! I never had the whole peeing loads (until these past few weeks) but i drank loads!! I have been ridiculously thirsty this entire pregnancy! 

Im sorry to hear abt ur dad :hugs: but lovely that ul give ur boy his middle name (if u have a boy)! And of course i think Brandon is a lovely name! U dont hear it a lot! Have u and ur OH started discussing names? Do uz think uz will find out the sex of the baby? Eek!

AFM - well, the boys room has been well and truely rearranged! It looks soooo much bigger now! Il take some pics and put them up later on! I love it tho! Been sitting in it all day haha! We got a new hoover too...the dyson with the ball but it has all these cool attachments...so i was hoovering the ceiling at one point this morning!! Hehe nesting is fun! I need to buy a BIG toybox with a lid and preferably wheels so i can sort out all Brandons toys! So if uz know anywhere that does that kind of box can uz let me know? I seen one in a shop in Glasgow but it was abt £30 so if i cant find anythin cheaper then we can get that! 

And weve decided to properly potty train Brandon this coming week! Im jst gonna keep him in the house and crack it! OHs mum is away to spain so we dont need to take him over to see her so might as well do it! Lol panic! Haha!

Aw girls...im having a wee excited day!! I cant wait to have my baby boy!! :happydance:

Xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Certain...sorry! I never even commented on ur hospital bag! Im trying to think how much i needed for everything! Ul be in for 3 days minimum id imagine! I was in for 4 nights becos Brandon was very jaundice but id stick with 3 days as a rough guide & if u need more then ur OH can bring more up! 

Id make sure that any trousers, jammy bottoms and underwear that u take in for after birth dont sit where ur scar is gonna be! My OH had to go get me new high sitting underwear becos mine were sore sitting on my wound! Id also consider taking in a breastfeeding pillow! It was a real life saver as it cushioned any wee kicks that Brandon gave me while i was feeding or cuddling him! Il have a good think tonight for u and if i remember anythin else then il let u kno :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

LoL sorry ladies but Im bored so Im just gonna bombard u all with pictures :D

Here are some pics of my boys room now its all rearranged :happydance: LoL I could sit in there all day and look at it! It looks so different now :cloud9:

I know its sad that Ive hung up bibs but I think they are sooooo cute, especially my wee bandana bibs! They were Brandons and they were such a godsend! He was such a wee sicky baby & they stopped the spit ups going down his vest!

And check out my nappy & wipes drawer! Im seriously impressed with myself haha!! Weve got 27 packs of wipes :haha::haha: I cant stop myself when I see them on offer haha :dohh::dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0272.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0273.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0274.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0282.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0287.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## steph1505

Aaaaaand some more....

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0277.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0278.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0290.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0292.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0284.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hopingitwill

Steph - Room looks lovely. Is that the last of your nesting done or are you going to find something else to sort. We have discussed names but not massively. DH wants to find out sex so most probably will. I love the name Jayden so can be shortened to jay and with middle name would be Jayden Brandon. For a girl we both like Niamh (possibly as a middle name). I like Elena as a first so Elena Niamh. However, other half doesnt like Jayden and isnt mad on elena so we are going to have to do a lot more thnking, disussing and arguing.... How about Ikea for a toybox? 
Smiley - fantastic news on the house. Cant wait to hear if your offer is accepted. I have everything crossed for you. 
Certain - Got your hospital bag sorted yet?


----------



## steph1505

Aaaw Niamh was our girls name!! I love it! I like all ur name choices! And the men never get last say!! Lol! My OH didnt like Brandon at all until he was born lol! And ive fiiiinally managed to convince him to give Oliver the middle name James lol! We know what our babies feel like haha!

Ohh noooo im nowhere near finished! Need to do inside the boys wardrobe then think il start on the kitchen cupboards! Need to make way for bottles and formula! Eek im soooo excited! OH goes back to work on Monday and i am gonna organise like mad while hes at work! Woo!! 

And good idea to try Ikea! Never thot of their! Im gonna check out their website jst now!!

Check us up late!! Lol!

Xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning!

Steph - ooo your nursery looks soo cute - I love the bed spread my DH would be jealous :) wonder if they come in a double :p also i meant to say how absolutley adorable Brandon is joining in your bump pics! Btw, with the bottles and formula...I am planning on bf but have 2 bottles and a couple of cartons in case and also for when i express - I was looking at sterilisers yesterday (for dummies, pump etc) and Ive gone for a microwave one - do you think that would be ok? the electric ones are so big and expensive! 
Thank you so much for your input about the bag and its a good point about the pillow - ive been given a wigi pillow so will take that. I will prob have a bag for DH to bring in for the both of us (me and DD) after the 1st day as well, I dont think it will all fit in one! Im still not sure how many sleepsuits I will need....madness! Im planning on getting big pants and nursing bras this week so that should be ok. 

Smiley - I am so excited for you! its almost nice that it needs more work because you can make it yours and pop your mark on it! eeek keep us updated! Im not totally sure how long i will be there I think its between 2-4 days. Hard to know really :) Hope you are able to rest today -I understand about your worry with the pain killers I feel the same. But paracetamol is supposed to be fine now. I expect codeine will do the job - im allergic to it so hate the stuff but I guess the occasional one to help you sleep wont hard LO. They certainly wouldnt give it to you if it would.

Hoping - how you feeling? hope you are feeling a bit more rested. I love your names :) we had decided the boys name by the scan but not a girls...I have to say my DH was very decisive on names he didnt like so FX you will be able to persuade yours :) Getting there on the bag, would be ok if i needed to take it now but think I need some more pants etc :)

Whats everyone up to today? Ive a fairly busy one, off to church this morn (trying one out, havent been for a while) then got friends over for tea a cake this afternoon then my sis and her fiancée!! are over for a celebration this eve, were going out for a meal! :) looking forward to it! 
I dont know about you girls but my boobs are going mad!? I am leaking so much, having to wear pads all the time and last night i forgot and i leaked all over the bed :( is this normal!?


----------



## steph1505

Morning 

Certain...yeah a microwave steriliser would be fine too! My SIL used one and she bottle fed the whole time! If u havent already bought the steriliser, u should check out ur nearest sainsburys cos they were selling a big tommee tippee steriliser for £10! I bought one...u kno... Just incase! Haha!! Does ur hospital provide formula? Im really worried that mine doesnt! Im too nervous to ask incase i seem cheeky! 

With regards to sleepsuits...are u planning on putting DD in sleepsuits throughout the day? If so, id maybe take 2 for during the day and one for night! It may seem like ur packing far too much but Brandon used to get his clothes changed sooo much because he would spit up or pee out his nappy lol! He was a nitemare lol! 

Aw cool, hope u like the church ur going to! I promised OH a long lie today becos its his last day of his holiday off work & hes been so good to me lettin me sleep loads! 

Were goin to OHs mums for sunday dinner cos shes flyin out to spain on Tues! And before that Im gonna spend the morning with the iron & then gut out and organise the boys wardrobe! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Thanks for all the advice! I def need to get some more sleep suits, I just hope she isn't too big now if I buy newborn! The mw didn't think she would be. aww thanks for the tip but I have already got one but it was only £12 on amazon so not too bad :) re formula, I know my hosp don't provide it unless there is a medical reason e.g I intended to bf but couldn't or LO won't take a breast. If you don't plan to bf you have to take your own. It said on my hosp website so maybe have a look? 

Enjoy your lunch- nice being cooked for! And enjoy the sorting! It can be so rewarding can't it? Me and DH finally put the baby swing up yesterday(photo to follow) :) 

Do any of you ladies use a sling/plan to use one!? There are so many!


----------



## steph1505

Ooooh!! I cant wait to see the pics of the swing! Eek!

I meant to say...so nice uz are having a celebratory meal with ur sis and fiancee (!!) Wot kinda food are uz havin?

Aah good idea checking the website! Will do that just now! Thanks!

Im not gonna use a sling...i did buy a baby carrier, u kno the ones that u strap on the front of u? I only really bought it tho because im nervous about walking down the stairs out the flat holding baby and holding brandons hand at the same time!

R u thinking of getting a sling? Lol there really is loads on the market! Maybe the natural parents section would be able to help with a recommendation! Lol there is soooo many things u can get haha!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Certain- my mate who had a baby a few months ago was telling me that due to cutbacks in budgets the hospital (at least where we are) don't provide pads for you nappies or formula. She had planned to bf but her ds would not take to it so she had to send her dh out to buy more formula as they wouldnt provide any! Shocking isn't it? The government needs to take a good hard look at itself!!! Sounds like you both have lovely days planned. Didn't have a great nights sleep. Dog woke me up at 4 crying. Think he had a stomach ache so was panicking and being clingy. Thought I was going to have to take him to vets at 5:00 but he seemed to settle a bit. Seems happier this morning. Anyway I am going to get dressed, go to pub to watch the match and thennpack for residential trip. Have a nice day girls. Speak later. 
Oh- and thanks for comments on names am hoping I will get my own way without pulling rank too much hehe! Steph- we obviously have very good tast in names- Brandon and niamh. I know it sounds silly but for dh and I it is si hard to find names as a) we are the last of our friends to have a baby so they have taken some of the ones we wanted and with us both being teachers there are certain names we couldn't touch as they remind us of some horrors we have taught.....


----------



## CertainTurton

Steph - yeah I have been looking into them but im still not sure. I may see how much she needs to be held during the day etc :) Were actually going to go out for a meal so not sure what to have yet...but there will be a small glass of bubbly before we go :) 

Hoping - yeah its awful, what if your baby was born when none of the shops were open!? it does say on the website they will provided if needed but maybe i should take the carton i have just in case! I am hoping to bf though!
Aww poor dog :( hope he is feeling better now. Hope you had a lovely day and packing isnt too stressful :) It must be so tricky choosing names when you associate them with pupils - it was bad enough with people we know. :haha:

AFM shockingly we have no heating or hot water!! something wrong with the boliers so they are coming tomorrow to sort it...its brrrrr and its started snowing now!! madness. Lots of blankets for us!


----------



## steph1505

Morning ladies :wave:

Smiley - welcome to ur last week at work :happydance:

Hoping - haha yeah we have fab taste in names! Thats trur about uz being teachers...my SIL was training to be a teacher and she said that everyname we mentioned reminded her of a pupil! She once had a Brandon who was an absolute wee terror haha! And Brandon is in the top 5 names of children who are badly behaved! Lol not my boy tho! Its strange how its always our OHs who are fussy! Ive really struggled to get OH to agree to any name this pregnancy but we got there eventually! He hated the name Brandon right up until Brandon was born! Bloody men haha!!

Certain - how was ur night out? Hope ur glass of bubbly hasnt caused too much of a hangover :haha: id prob still be drunk the next morning haha!! And that is shocking that u dont have any heating or hot water!! U must be freeeezing!! Hope the guy coming today manages to fix it!! 

AFM - i appear to have a new craving...been smelling the clean washing ALL morning!! I washed Brandons bedding yesterday and i can smell it everytime i walk in his room...so to strengthen the smell ive stuck all his teddys in the washing machine! Loooooser haha!!

And, not that its pregnancy related but Brandons done 2 pees in the potty this morning! No accidents so far :happydance: xxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Woop steph, what a clever boy! My cousin is really struggling to potty train her DS! Lol I am the same with clean washing, I just love it :) 

Smiley - :happydance: last week of work!!

AFM heating etc isback on :) :happydance: can finally have a shower! In the end I only had 2 sips of bubbly as I was driving and not sure how it would affect me. It was a lovely meal but I had an awful night with heartburn :( was awake for 3 hrs around 1am and just couldn't shift it :( not fun. Got a sore chest this morn from it I think. Anyway on the plus side we get to see DD again today- fx she has turned again- oblique is uncomfy!


----------



## steph1505

Ooooh do u have a scan today certain?? HOW EXCITING!!!!!!!!! :dance:

Aw I hope she has turned! LoL it would be nice if your last few weeks were as comfy as possible! :hugs: Fingers crossed for u!!

Aww thats rubbish u had heartburn all night! What did u have to eat? I guzzle Gaviscon these days lol! 

And :happydance: yay to having the heating fixed! Bet u had an extra long shower haha!! :shower:

What time is ur appointment at? xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Sorry didnt reply earlier Steph we had to leave at 12. I had sea bass with new pots, followed by crumble :) very yummy! 

So...She has turned she is now head down but I expect thats why I have more heartburn, her bum is right under my ribs :p but at least its not stretching so much :) she had her hand and feet right up by her head! However its still def a c sec and im booked in for the 26/3! the obstetrition is also concerned because my bump is measuring small (32 weeks when im 36+2). Last week at the mw it was measuring 34 so seems to have gone down!? anyway she has booked me in for a growth scan on wed so there is a slight chance they may move the c sec earlier if they think she is not growing properly. Its annoying that they couldn't do it at the same scan as today but todays was a research one and they arent allowed to tell you! oh well not long to wait. 

How has everyones day been?


----------



## steph1505

Hey certain :wave:

Glad the little lady has moved back to being head down! Hopefully she'll move down a wee bit more in the coming week & give u a bit of breathing space!!

How exciting that u officially have ur csection date :happydance: how exciting! How r u and OH feeling abt it now its all decided?

Hhmmm...thats strange that ur bump is actually smaller than last week! Did they give u any reason as to why this could happen? Could it jst be down to her changing position? Hopefully its nothing to worry about! Id imagine if they thought it was serious they would have sent u for an emergency scan? U havent been leaking or anything have u (apart from ur boobs haha!!)? 

Ah my day has been alright, jst pottered about the house doing washings and ironings! Brandon has done 10 peepees in the potty!! Im so proud of him! I never knew a wee boy could pee so much haha!! But apart from that, not really done much! Still sittin in my jammies haha!

Smiley, u have been awfully quiet...u ok?? Seen u put on facebook that ur struggling?? Hope ur ok and getting plenty of rest!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning ladies, 

How are you?

Smiley- all ok? You have been very quiet! Makes me panic! :) :hugs: 

Steph- not been leaking I don't think so a bit odd- got my growt scan today so we shall see. 

Also in other developments... I went and saw the anesthetist yesterday and now it turns out they aren't happy for me to have an epidural, so it looks like its going to be under a general :( feeling quite disapointed but apparently I should be awake enough to hold her within 45mins of her being born and DH can hold/do skin to skin before then. But it's not ideal :(


----------



## smiley330

Morning girls!

Sorry been a bit MIA the past few days, been SOOOO busy - just not had time to stop and actually write on here. But I did keep checking in to see what was going on, haha - I think i'd break out in sweats if I wasn't able to get on here at all!!

Steph - How is the potty training going? It was very strange, the other day DS asked me to do a wee in his potty... which he did.... then he later asked to do a poo in it.... which he did! I do not even want to attempt potty training yet, but might have to soon :dohh:

Certain - What time is your scan today? I'm sure all is fine and is just the way she is laying now making your bump measure smaller! 

Hoping - Are you on away on the trip at the moment? I hope you are having fun!

AFM - Well SPD is really getting me now :nope: I am just in pain alllll the time. I honestly can put up with pain as I know it's not for much longer - but it's stopping me from doing things which is really infuriating. I can't really think about going out anywhere (like shopping!!!!) I can only go places where I can sit... even then it's still a struggle. 

BUT - it is my last week at work now - hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot wait for Friday!!

Oh yeah, and I forgot to say why i've been so busy - the house! We put an offer in and it was accepted on Monday. So it has just been a crazy rush to make sure we have all the funds in place that we said we could. Then iron out all the smaller details etc... Anyway, hopefully by the end of the week we'll be able to calm down on it. Then just gotta hope nothing else crops up and stops the big contract signing (which will prob be next week / week after ish)


Hope everyone has been having a good week so far!
x x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

I think we posted at the same time smiley :) glad to hear you are ok. It's all sOoo exciting about the house :happydance: and trust me I know the funds rush/panic but you will get there :) so sorry about your spd, have you tried the codiene yet? Fx lo isn't late and it won't be much longer! 
My scan is at 12.15, will try to update as soon as I can. Im not too worried tho :)


----------



## smiley330

Oh I think we did post at the same time :D

Nope, still not tried the codeine - i've got midwife tomorrow so I was going to double check with her before I took it. 

Ah sorry to hear that you'll be under general, but 45 mins is pretty good! And as you say, your DH will be there to hold and do the skin to skin straight away.It's not ideal, but will be totally fine! You'll be holding her before you know it! :flower: x


----------



## steph1505

Good morning ladies :wave:

Certain - Ahh...what was the reason for saying he would prefer to put you under general? Thats not ideal but 45 mins is REALLY good! And the fact that DD will be with ur OH is really good! Sometimes with C-sections...even if they dont put u under, the dont hand the baby to parents until the mum is stitched up anyway...I think it depends on the hospital! So you might find you havent actually missed out on anything :hugs:

Really hope the growth scan goes well...please let us know as soon as u can!

Smiley - EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee: Thats such good news about the house!!! Amazing! Aw I really hope that it all goes exactly to plan and uz get ur dream house! :happydance: Are uz gonna try be in before the arrival of Squiggle? Aw im so so so happy for uz!

And thats really good that ur DS asked for his potty! Wot a clever cloggs! My wee nephew is like that...he isnt 'officially' being potty trained but if he asks then they take him and hes doing really well! I just want Brandon done before baby arrives! Hes doing really well! We went out to the shops yesterday for 2 hours and he asked us to go to the toilet so off we went and he did a pee pee in the 'big boys toilet'! And then weve been out for about an hour and a half this morning and he didnt have any accidents! Ive just cut the nappies cold turkey apart from when hes sleeping and hes doing soooo well! Im so proud of him! :cloud9:

So sorry ur SPD is getting worse :cry: I really feel for u! Do u think crutches would help u?? U should go to the doctor and say that u are NOT happy and that u want something else to help the pain! It must be a such a struggle for u with DS about :hugs:

AFM - Well...I dont really think I have much to report! OH has two job interviews on Friday so I REALLY hope he gets one of them! He really deserves it, he HATES working for Sainsburys...it was purely a way for us to pay the bills after he was made redundant but before we knew...its 18 months later lol! And weve just got a letter in this morning saying that the interest rate in our mortgage is going up in June...which is the same month that Il be going on SMP :dohh::dohh: LoL! "Ah these are things that are sent to try us" as my mum would say! So I really hope he gets one of these jobs! 

Ive to get iron tablets too...got a letter in today telling me! Thats about the extent of my exciting news :haha: xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hi Steph! :wave:

I know, it is really good news about the house - there is still a chance it could fall through before the big signing, but keeping FX. We are not going to be in there before Squiggle arrives though, it needs a new kitchen, bathroom, painting, floors sorting out before we will get in there - so realistically it's going to be a few months yet. But that's fine, we are all ready for Squiggle at the house we're in now, so will just be nice to be able to move when we can!

Crutches probably would help, but only when I don't have DS about I guess. It just wouldn't be practical to use them whilst trying to look after him. I dunno, they seem like such a hassle to use so i'd probably get annoyed and not use them anyway!

That's so good that Brandon is doing so well!!! That'll be a great help if he's out of nappies ready for when the baby comes! I think that's how i'd do it as well, just go proper cold turkey on the nappies (when the time comes) - otherwise I could just see DS getting confused as to whether he's wearing a nappy or not with something like pull ups!

Oh good luck to your OH for the jobs! FX! That's crap about the interest, but you're right -these things are definitely sent to try us!! 

I'm off to see the midwife tomorrow at 4pm, so will hopefully get some good news about a scan referral. Though, I don't think the appointment is with my usual midwife and not sure if the one i'm going to see will be as willing to do it! 

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Ooooooh! Thats so exciting!! I loooooved decorating the flat when we moved in! I really need to get it gutted so we can get it on the market! It just seems like such a job...and I do not have the energy to do it at the moment lol :dohh:!

LoL yeah might be a bit of struggle to get all that done in the next 6 weeks (4 weeks hopefully :winkwink:) But aaah how exciting!! :happydance: LoL im just being nosie now but will u give the boys a bedroom each or still have them share :shrug:? Me and OH were talking about this the other night for when we (eventually) buy a new house!

Aww I hope the midwife u see tomorro still refers u for a scan! Just say ur usual midwife said u would definitely get one!! Were u not meant to get it when ur 35 weeks? Thats next week yes?

And yeah I guess crutches would just be a nuisance with DS about! I had them years ago and they are the most annoying things ever! Poor u :hugs:! I feel so bad for u!

Ive just woke up from a nap and looked out the window and its snowing!! This weather better get better for next month! I really dont want it to be snowing when we have our babies!! :growlmad:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi,

Smiley - :hugs: If you get the crutches you could use them when you dont have DS or somone is around to help, it sounds like you really need them! I hope you get your scan too! Sooo exciting about the house, decorating is great fun!

Steph - so proud of Brandon and I havent even met him :) soo cute! and i will keep my FX crossed for your OH - a new job would be great. thats rubbish about your mortgage, all comes at once doesnt it!?

With regards the general its because they are concerned if the epidural nicks my spinal cord (which isnt too serious in a healthy person) it could cause big problems for me (even paralysis) due to my neurological problem so they dont want to risk it. It is true that at least she will have her daddys support - although he is panicing slightly. He said this morn "i dont even know how to hold a newborn!" bless him!

AFM - so I only got home half hr ago! I had the scan and she is measuring small but not too bad (5.5lb i think) but my fluid is pretty low (5cm instead of 10cm) so they hooked me up to the CTG machine (they didnt tell me i would be on it an hour!) I was sooo bored! Anyway that was all fine so the doc then came and said he wants me to go back in for another CTG on Sunday and then another scan and CTG on Wednesday next week to check the fluid level again. So wasnt a very straight forward day. However if they were really worried im sure they would have said something. I just seem to be spending so much time in the hosp (of course i used to work there so feel like i cant get away from it!).


----------



## steph1505

Hey certain :wave: 

God, cant believe u were up the hospital for so long! 5.5lbs is prob a good weight considering shes a girl! Thats strange about ur fluid levels! I wonder why thats happened! But yeah, like u say, if they were worried they wouldnt have let u go home! 

Aaw bless ur OH!! Thats so cute! He'll do great! I think the reason for puttin u under GA is very fair! Its not worth thinking abt if the worse was to happen! 

Lol ur so sweet, being proud of Brandon haha! Weve had no accidents today wot so ever...and weve been out the house twice! 

Im babysitting my nephew tomorrow, hes 3 weeks younger than Brandon...haha this should be hilarious! Im just gonna put the toybox out to the middle of the room and let them go wild haha! Need to take Brandon for a haircut in the afternoon & my SIL asked if i could get nephews done too so im gonna need to walk round with the two of them! Haha if anythings gonna put me into labour, running after two 2year olds should do the trick! And its a full moon 2moro! Haha!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning!

Certain - wow, you were at the hospital a long time! Glad all was ok though, they would have definitely said something if they were more concerned. It's good they are closely monitoring you though. I can't believe how close you are now to having your baby girl in your arms!!!! 

Steph - How's the babysitting going? I looked after one of DS's friends for an hour the other day - it was fine! They are the same age so just entertained each other... haha, this is how I picture my boys are going to be. Always playing and just generally not needing me to do anything!! (slightly deluded I may be now!)

Well it's my penultimate day at work today!! The last day that i'll actually be doing anything remotley work related. (tomorrow will be spent eating and counting down the minutes) - HURRY UP!! I'm leaving at 3 though for the midwife so that will shorten my day today :D

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Helloooo!

Smiley, baby sitting went well! My nephews a wee tornado but they were generally good together! I took them both out to get haircuts and now nephew is away home and Brandons went for a nap! Lol i could do with a nap myself!!

How exciting is it that 2moros ur last day!!!! Eeeeek!! How did u get on at the midwife appointment? Any news on the growth scan? Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha, I bet you could do with a nap now!! Ah, bet they loved getting their hair done together :D

Midwife went fine, just got home now. She has sent off for my growth scan, so will be looking for a date when i'm around 36 weeks, she said the closer it is to due date the better so it's more accurate. I didn't really want to wait that long but I guess she's right!

She also took some blood to check my iron levels after I told her about the dizzy days. Bump is measuring 32 weeks, but to be honest - that means nothing!!

So yeah, all fine! :thumbup: I still hadn't put on any weight since my 28 week appointment, but she wasn't concerned at all. 

Oh and she also felt baby and said he's very almost completely engaged! She seemed v.surprised but said "that will be why your getting so much pressure!!"

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Oh wow!! Hes almost fully engaged!! Im soooo jealous!! At my appointment last week they said his head was still very free! Lol! Jeez oh! I bet hes here in a few weeks!! Eek!

Thats good ur still gonna get ur scan! Only two weeks to wait, that'll fly in, especially as ul be off work!! 

I cant believe u havent put on any weight since ur 28 week appt! Im so jealous!! I seem to put on weight by the minute lol! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ha, I would like to hope that this could mean he'll come a bit early - but I bet he'll just sit in there till i'm 42 weeks!! 

Yep, i'm really pleased about the scan - i'm glad she still wants to send me for it. I do love my midwife!! I'd have really liked to go to the birthing centre she works in so she could deliver my baby but i've picked somewhere else now. Never mind!

I forgot to mention OBEM last night - did u guys watch it? I was laughing SO much!!!! x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Bump pics time! :D

The first one at 34 weeks on it's own - the other one next to DS1's bump. I think they look pretty similar in size, just a diff shape maybe?

x x x x
 



Attached Files:







Squiggle 34 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 0









S v B 34 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 80.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## steph1505

Aaaw yeah OBEM!!! That younger couple were absolutely hilarious!! Aw see when she poo'd herself and her friend was howling with laughter!! Haha i had tears streaming down my face!! Lol! 

Awe ur bump is sooo cute!! It def looks about the same size as last time!! U look really good tho...u still look really slim!! Im so jealous! Im sitting at a 2stone weight gain but i can totally see it in the tops of my arms and my back!! Lol i hate back fat haha!! 

Il go on my laptop just now and upload my bump pic from yesterday! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Here be my 35 week bump!! :flower: It looks rather droopy haha :haha:

I was having a bit of a panic last nite...I was sitting thinking that I hadnt really felt baby move so I lay on the couch to try and relax and see if I could feel him but do u know that way every minute that went by that I didnt feel anything I got more and more panicky! But eventually he started moving and he hasnt stopped today so I feel a lot better :cloud9: 

Its unreal the state u can work urself into over absolutely nothing!! :dohh:

Im sitting just now trying to figure out what way he is lying!! I have NO clue how these midwives can tell haha!! xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







35 week bump.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## steph1505

Happy last day of work Smiley :happydance:

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning!

Thanks Steph :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Your bump is beautiful!!! I just love how you've still got these little legs and then your bump on top. It's like someone has just stuck it on you :D gorgeous! Your arms and back do not look like they have fat on them at all!!

Oh I know what you mean about the panicking!! Every now and again I think I haven't felt him moving in a while and it seems like FOREVER until he moves again. I drink a pint of really cold water and then have a cup of tea or something - that usually kicks him into waking up if i'm getting impatient! (sorry Squiggle!)

LASSSSTTTTT DAAAAAYYYYY!!!! I'm feeling a bit nervous now. The next milestone in my diary is BABY! 

x x x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Your bumps are all soo lovely :) very cute! I will be taking my 'full term' 37 week pic tomorrow! Cant believe it - although i think my bump may have shrunk slightly?! maybe just coz she is fully engaged (not that it matters). I am also starting to feel the pressure so she is obviously pushing down. I guess the lack of fluid wont be helping too.

Smiley - :happydance: last day of work...wooop! so happy for you! also really pleased you got to have your growth scan - let us know the date :) I hope you do come a bit early - no overdue babies for us please :haha:

Steph - glad to hear babysitting was ok :) cant imagine 2 toddlers but I guess they will entertain themselves! I agree with Smiley, def no fat :) 

Aww ladies I know the movement panic, however I seem to be feeling every prod, move, tickle 10x at the mo and its quite painful - apparently another thing with low fluid but it was almost making me cry last night, so sore :( hope my fluid increases soon!


----------



## smiley330

Morning Certain! 

I just have to wait for a letter or a phonecall now, but the scan should be between 20th-27th March. Midwife said I might not get a call until the day before they want to get me in though, so just have to play the waiting game. (which I hate!) But it's not that long away. 

Daaaaa you're full term tomorrow!! :happydance:

My midwife told me yesterday that my bump is pretty much all baby (not low fluid levels or anything, just that some peoples bumps have quite a lot of fluid in) - and I seem to feel every movement / scrape and they are quite painful. So I can only imagine how sore you are when your DD moves about :hugs:

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hello!!

Im so jealous of uz with ur engaged babies!! Ollypop is most definitely not engaged! I feel NO pressure what so ever! I remember with Brandon i felt like i had a melon between my legs...i dont even feel like i have a raisin between them this time round!! 

Certain - oh my god ur full term tomorrow!! Oh my god!! That is soooo exciting! A wee fully cooked baba!! :happydance: cant wait to see ur bump pic! Aaw i never even thought on how the low fluid levels would emphasise every movement! I get really sore movements sometimes so i cant imagine what ures feel like! Ouch!! But on the plus side...only 2 weeks left to go! Ooooooh!! 

Smiley - hows the last day goin?? Have ur work mates been nice to u? Did they get u any presents? I bloomin hope so!! 

U could end up gettin ur scan on the same day Certain has her baby!! How exciting would that be haha!!

AFM - well one of OHs interviews was cancelled last minute, apparently the woman has to go in for an operation so thats fair enough lol! His other one is at half 3 and this is the job he really wants so i really hope he gets it! 

And this is really weird but at night, i seem to either have a terrible sleep where my legs cramp all nite or a great sleep with no leg cramps & ive noticed a pattern!! If i wear jammy trousers to bed...i have a terrible sleep! But if i sleep in jst my pants and a top, i have a great sleep! Lol just thot id share my random findings with u :haha: xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hahaha Steph - you've made me laugh with the melon / raisin comment. I am definitely sporting a melon!!!

Last day is going good thank you, just had lunch etc. Got a couple little bits, it was definitely organised by the girl who works in accounts with me - bless her!

Oh good luck to your OH for the interview!! Hope it goes well!

Haha, good work on your random findings! anything that helps with a good night sleep :D x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaw thats nice of the girl! Bet she'll miss u! Only a couple of hours left! Eek! 

A few of the other supervisors in my work text me to see if i fancy a wee curry nite cos i never got to say farewell to anyone...so thats nice of them! And a hot curru never done anyone any damage haha!! Vindaloo...here i come!! 

I am gonna need to make a docs appointments for next week...this is gonna be TMI but my 'lady garden' had started getting sore again so i had a wee look in the mirror (lol im so embarassed) and there is LOADS of little red lumps...i have no clue what it could be! I dnt wanna google it cos i know all the scary results that will come up! I dunno if its maybe just a hormonal thing but i think i should def get it seen to! Ah so embarrassing!! :dohh:

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha, get on the vindaloo's!! Have you been having your RLT? I am also going to start having some EPO tablets.... dunno, just seen it on one of the boards that might help things happen sooner. Not until i'm 36 weeks but thought it might be worth a shot!

Oh I feel your pain on the embarassing lady garden probs. When I was talking to my midwife yesterday explaining how MASSIVE everything is down there, I thought for a second she was going to suggest she take a look..... I was not even almost mentally prepared for it to be looked at, so quickly said "ah, maybe it's not that bad - it'll be fine" :haha: I still can't get over how big it is. 

Sounds like it's best to go get checked though, not sure what it could be but i'm sure it'll be something delightful related to pregnancy! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Haha!! I hate the thought that shes gonna ask to look!! But id imagine she will! Its so silly that we dont want people lookong down there when in a few weeks were gonna have someone staring at it haha!! So yeah, il mention to her and see wot she says! Lol im not mentally or physically prepared for it to be looked at haha! Its been a wee bit neglected in the past few months haha!! Ah well, who cares...my mums friend is a doctor and she said 'once uv seen one, uv seen them all!!' Haha!!

I havent had any RLT yet...i cant find the actual leaves anywhere!! Just the capsules! If i cant find the leaves within the next week then il just buy the capsules and start taking them! Yeah i read about EPO too! I have that in the cupboard as i used to take it before i fell pregnant so il take that too but i think il wait til im 36 weeks too! Better check its in date actually haha!

And i just wanna have a proud mummy moment but Brandon is well and truely potty trained :happydance: i honestly couldnt be prouder! He hasnt had an accident in 3 days and if we go out he tells us & he'l use the 'big boy toilet'! He doesnt even tell us anymore that he needs, he just goes to the potty, does what he needs then goes & pours it down the toilet and washes his hands! Hes even been dry the past few nights but i think we'll leave the nappies on at night for a while! We have 2 packs of nappies so might as well use them lol! But sorry, just wanted to brag a wee bit! :happydance:

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ahhh YAAAAAAAAY!!! Well done Brandon!!! That is so impressive how quickly he's got that. It wasn't long ago that you tried and then went back to nappies was it?? He is a little star!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Haha that is so true, it's funny how once you're in labour you don't care who is staring down there, or what it looks like!! x


----------



## steph1505

Yeah i kno...im majorly impressed!! Thanks :hugs: it was December time that we tried it and he just was no ready! It just shows u how much they come on in a few months! Scary!!

:rofl: haha yeah i kno! I remember bein in labour with Brandon & they were trying to take blood from Brandons head and i had one doctor & 3 midwives down that end! Another midwife popped her head in the room and 'apparently' i shouted "hey, why dont u come have a look...everyone else in the room has!" Lol oh dear :dohh: its so true what they say tho, u def do leave ur dignity at the door haha!! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hahahahaha!!! :rofl: Oh the delights of labour!! 

Oh that wasn't long ago at all, it just makes so much difference leaving it a little while if they're not ready doesn't it. Well I am very impressed, I will be looking to you and Brandon for tips when I try and get DS potty trained... which I am scheduling in for 10 years time - haha! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Haha 10 years time :rofl: that'll be here before u kno it haha!! I hate how grown up they are! I always thought 2 year olds were still babys! But theyre totally not...theyre such wee people!! I think im just gonna constantly have babies so that i always have a proper wee baby around me! Lol...altho i have told OH countless times this past few months that Im not doing this again!! Haha!! 

Ooooh u only have like 1 hour left of work!! (Im assuming u finish at 5 lol?) Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha i've said no more babies after this one a few times recently... but I know that's totally a lie!! We've always wanted 4 - but we'll see.

You're right though, 2 years old and they are proper people. I still find myself surprised when i'm having a proper conversation with DS and he's telling me things - when on earth did you get so grown up!!!!

I am finishing at 4pm - so 10 minutes!!! WOOP DE DOOOOO!!!! x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Wooooooo!! Welcome to maternity leave smiley!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

OMG!!

I totally thought i was in labour last nite!! It must have just been BH i was having bit they were coming every 10 mins bang on and were BLOODY PAINFUL!! I had to lean over the couch and breathe throught them!! And i felt like i was gonna throw up!! I am soooo screwed in labour if i cant even handle a couple of hours of BH!! :dohh:

Wots everyones plans for this weekend?? Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning!

Oooh Steph - that's exciting!! Maybe you are in slow labour and they weren't BH?? Either way, sounds like things could be getting ready! :happydance:

Too exciting!

I am meeting up with some friends this afternoon for one of my friends birthday's. Going to have some lunch etc, then I think they'll go out and i'll waddle back home! OH is out tonight - staying out in London, and DS will be at nanny and grandads, so i'll have a whole night to myself!! I was planning on going out with the girls, but I don't think the spd will let me. 

What are your plans? x x x


----------



## steph1505

Im not in any pain anymore so mustve just been BH!! OH was totally panicking cos his mums in spain and i promised i wouldnt have baby til shes home haha!! Im not mentally prepared for him to arrive just yet...starting to feel very scared so id like another few weeks to prepare myself haha!!

Aaaw that sounds like a good afternoon!! Yum yum!! And an empty house 2nite sounds bliss!! Wot will u do with ureself?

Ive not got any plans! OHs at work til 4pm and i cant drive the other car becos the bloody tax disk still hasnt arrived! Maybe take brandon a wee walk later if it brightens up! And if not then...jammie day!! Lol! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning - 

Steph - oooo exciting but sorry to hear you were in pain! keep an eye on it - another 2 weeks would be ok :) btw you can drive the car without a tax disc as long as you have paid and its on its way - its all done online now so the police (eek) could check if they needed to. How did your OHs interview go?

Smiley - sounds like a nice day planned and how nice to have some peace this eve :) enjoy!

AFM - were popping out to the farmers market and then this afternoon were going over to the house of someone we met at antenatal - hoping to make some more friends with babies!
LO gave us a scare today as she was sooo quiet this morn - just one wiggle in 1.5hrs! but a cuppa tea and a sweetish cereal bar seems to have woken her up...phew! Im getting so paranoid!

ps Im full term!!!! :happydance:


----------



## steph1505

Oooooh happy full term certain!! Wot a huuuuge milestone :happydance::happydance: eeeek!!

Thats so nice that uz are making baby friends!! Are they due around the same time as u? How nice :hugs:

Aww its so scary when they hardly move isnt it? U work urself into such a panic! I was like that the other nite! I defo think stuffing ur face with sugar is the way to get them going!! 

OH thinks his interview went well, he'l find out by end of next week! The guy still had 3 interviews to do so i jst need to hope that they are all rubbish!! :haha: My OH is right into IT and its such a shame that he had to go work in sainsburys cos hes now been out of IT for a few years! But the interview told him that the rest of the applicants were recent graduates so i hope OHs experience will give him a wee edge! We'll jst need to see! 

My tax disk just arrived there in the post :happydance: so i wont be getting arrested haha!! Id hate to be pulled over so i didnt wanna risk it lol! My cousin got pulled over last week for not having her tax disk displayed becos her holder had lost all its stickiness...so it wasnt stuck to her windscreen but it was lying on the dashboard...but they still fined her £60!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Wow seriously!? They still charged her? Will def be more careful now! 
Glad to hear the interview went well, experience is always good :) my DH is a web developer and he would hate to not be doing it!


----------



## steph1505

Lol its defo in their blood isnt it? Haha! My OH is suuuch a geek (its why i love him) and he loves making spreadsheets and graphs for all aspects of our life haha!! So he has been miserable at work for the past few years so would love it if he got this job! And i forgot how handsome he looked in a suit :haha:!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Oh!! And certain... dont forget u promised us a bump pic!!  xxxxxc


----------



## steph1505

Aww! OH came from work there and had a bag with him! Look wot a girl in work made...

I cant believe she made them! Soooo nice of her! I love them! xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120310-WA0002.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 1









IMG-20120310-WA0001.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 0









IMG-20120310-WA0004.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 0









IMG-20120310-WA0000.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 0









IMG-20120310-WA0003.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## smiley330

Ah Steph, how lovely of her!!! They are amazing!! 

Well this afternoon turned out to be a surprise baby shower! Just a small thing with my closest friends, but it was so lovely!! I genuinely didn't have a clue! 
So ive had a great afternoon :D just got home now and I'm in the bath (with my phone) and going to watch something on my laptop. 

Going to just relax and enjoy the house to myself I think! 

How's everyone else's day been? 

Happy full term day Certain!!!! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaaw!! Thats sooooo nice of ur friends to do that!! Aaww wot a lovely suprise for u!! Wot sort of stuff did they do? Ive never been to or had a baby shower so would love to know all the details 

Lol dont be dropping ur phone now! 

Ive done nothing all day lol! Brandon and i ended up napping for 3 hours lol so that took up quite a lot of my day haha! Ah its so hard being on maternity leave!! Lol! Xxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ah a 3 hour nap sounds wonderful! 

I totally wasn't expecting it, I had quite a big baby shower for DS1 and didn't want anyone to feel like they had to buy gifts and things again (got so much last time) and because my friend is preg as well with her first I didn't want to try take any focus off her (if u know what I mean). 

So yeah was really nice of them. We played games, had lots of food and cakes an they got some lovely gifts. Some adorable baby grows and also a few things for myself. I cried when I walked in and saw the baby decoration bits! Really thought it was just a get together for my friends birthday! x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaw thats soooo nice of them!! Im rather jealous lol!! Aww ur so cute that u cried!

Eek presents!! Thats soooo nice of them!! Aw i know what u mean abt not wanting to steal the focus off ur friend but i bet she didnt mind at all! Aaaaw! Soooo nice!! 

Lol i want a baby shower now haha!!

Xxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yeah, we're actually having a big surprise baby shower for my friend as well - so that'll be nice for her.(lots of her family and friends) It's very close to my due date though, so i'm hoping this baby comes a couple weeks early so that i'll be in some sort of fit state to venture out for it!!

Aw, come down here - I will do u a baby shower!! x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaaw are uz?? Aaah thats amazing!! How far along is ur friend? Aw it would be good if Squiggle is here for her shower, like u say, means u wont be sitting there all fed up of being pregnant lol! 

Lol aaw thanks!! *ding dong* haha!! Lol my OH would die if anyone bought me anything else...haha he moans enough as it is! 

Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Happy Sunday!! Oh I love Sunday's! Well DS is still with nanny and grandad, they have taken him out for a picnic so he'll be back early afternoon ish. So I took a trip over to the big Mothercare, which is sandwiched between Mama's and Papa's and Boots :happydance:

Got all my last bits for the hospital bag, got lots of painkillers for after the birth, more mat pads, more pants and couple of little outfits for Squiggle! Now I just need to decide what I want him to come home in... Having trouble picking. Also finding it really hard to choose between buying newborn and 0-3 months stuff, I am assuming he's going to be at least 9lbs, so have only got about 3 things in newborn...I guess i'll just keep the tags incase he's any bigger!!

Hope you all have a nice day! :flower: x x x


----------



## smiley330

Here are the bits I just bought :D Also got some more hats, socks and scratch mits! EXCITING!!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







24 months 009.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 0









24 months 010.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 1









24 months 011.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## steph1505

Happy sunday to u too!!

Sounds like uv had a good one already!! A mamas and papas, mothercare and boots all in a row sounds like my idea of HEAVEN!! Haha!!

Ooooh can we see piccies of wot u bought?? Ive got 3 newborn sleepsuits, 2 newborn onesies and 3 newborn vests! Just incase! But the rest is 0-3! I dnt see much point in buying lots of newborn cos they grow so fast so they might only wear the newborn stuff once! Altho, with the amount of clothes ive bought il be lucky if he wears anything twice :dohh:!! 

Oh i never thot abt pain killers!! When i had the csection they sent me home with loads of really strong pain killers but i dnt suppose they do that with normal deliveries!! Good shout! I shall be stocking up!! 

I packed my bag the other day!! It seems huge but id rather take in too much than too little! Ive packed extra clothes just incase i get a csection! 

AFM - well Brandons away for a nap so im gonna use this time to be extremely heartless and clear out his toys!! Ive already done his cuddly toys this morning! I was gonna put a hammock up in his room with all his cuddly toys but its just gonna collect dust so whats the point! Im keeping them 'incase he wants them when hes older!!' Lol ridiculous! I jst need to start being ruthless! So thats my Sunday  lol! 

Xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Ooooh!!! U put pics up!!! Yay!

They wee outfits are sooooo cute!!! I love the wee collars!! So so cute!! Wot r ur options for the coming home outfit? 

Ive noticed as well that ive moved onto the last box of my ticker!! Scary.com!! Xxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha yeah - just put them up! 

I don't know really, maybe one of the things i've bought today? I'm not really getting any proper outfits, just sleep suit type things - so maybe just the white one that I got today? I've got a white cardigan as well to put over.... or maybe the blue one one with the vest (in the first pic)....

It's tough!

Omg - you are in the last box!! Scary!! Haha, but very exciting! 

Yeah, I remember last time having to send OH out to get loads of painkillers in. I got codeine and paracetamol combo. Oh and also some arnica tablets, I took them last time - not sure if it helped, but defo can't hurt the recovery!

Oh yeah, you do have to be totally ruthless - keep nothing that isn't really needed!!!!! Good luck!

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol its so hard to pick isnt it?! I like the way the wee white one wraps over!! Thats really cute! 

I dont really have any wee outfits either...just onesies that i think are too cute for sleeping in haha!! 

Aah i feel terrible doing this!! Lol he has everh single Bob the Builder figure in the universe lol! He doesnt touch them anymore but i cant bring myseld to throw them out! Lol i think il stick a bundle in my mum and dads loft! 

Xxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha, yeah - it is hard! But things that he used to play with a lot you should defo try and re-home in another loft for when this baby will want them! But things that wont be used again.... Get rid!

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Done!! Phew!! Lol he still has far too much but at least its less than wot it was lol! 

Certain u have all this to look forward to!! Haha!!

Time for a wee chocolate biscuit i think haha!! Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi!

Wow lots of chatter :)

Smiley that is so cute they threw you a party!! :) how exciting! And I love all the stuff you bought today- I agree the wrap over one would be great for a going home outfit :) I really must not buy any more newborn stuff!! 

Steph- well done on the clear out and I hope you are enjoying your biscuit :) i know I can't imagine what I will be like, I'm terrible at throwing thi gs away!

Hoping- how was your week away? Hope you are able to rest up again before work tomorrow! 

AFM- so me and DH went back to the fetal ass unit this morn (as requested by the foc) and had another CTG which was all fine apparently :) however the mw said I still felt low on fluid but we shall see at my next scan on wed. Still, it was good news today :) it was so strange, I think I could see my BH on the toco scan thing, some I Could feel and dome I couldn't!


----------



## steph1505

Hello!! 

So glad it all went well! Lol thats weird u could see u were having contractions but not actually feel them!! I guess they arent really concerned about u being low on fluid? Thats gooood  its wierd tho, i wonder where it went if u kno wot i mean!! 

I did indeed enjoy my biscuit! So much so, i had half a packet haha!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

I think they are still concerend but are waiting until the scan and CTG on Wednesday as that will be a week later - I think they are concerned my placenta isnt making more fluid as its supposed to replenish itself etc. but the good news is she isnt in any distress at the mo. She is still moving loads which REALLY can hurt! but its reassuring!

As promised here are some bump pics, 1st one is 35 weeks and 2nd is today (37+1), see a difference?:

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-1-1.jpg
https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-20.jpg


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hi girls. 
Sorry have been mia but been trying to catch up onsleep. Week away was mostly good - a few I could have throttled but most were brilliant. Only averaged about 5 hpurs sleep most nights so slept from 8 until midday fri- sat! Must say tiredness is hitting me so will write more tomorrow. Not had any ms but some nausea and nipples a bit sore. Apart from that feel the same Chad one night were I had some sore cramps which had me ina bit of a panic. Did you guys get many? Got meeting with midwife on we'd and then she will give me a date for booking appointment. 
Smiley- outfits lovely. Enjoy your official maternity leave. I agree wrap one is lovely. Your baby shower sounds like a lovely surprise. Congratulations on reaching last box. 
Steph- remember you can eat more than 1 biscuit after all you are eating for 2. Well done on potty training - no wonder you are so proud. 
Certain- congrats on being full term. Look after yourself though, think in two weeks you will have your dd in your arms. 
Anyway off to sleep. Speak tomorrow x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Ps- certain I think you bump has moved down x


----------



## kbkb

Helloooooooooooooooo girls!!! remember me???
Sorry i have been MIA for a month! I am a first time mom, dont judge me harshly- it just has been sooooo overwhelming! for the first month or so, i was in a total fog- the sleep deprivation, breastfeeding and totally feeling the baby blues. Now it really feels like I'm more in control and getting on top of stuff.Proud 1 month breastfeeding milestone under my belt also making me a bit more confident!..I promise to check in more often...

I am DELIGHTED to see hopingitwill here! congrats, friend and so happy for you! if i can think of anyone who really wanted and deserved their :bfp: it is you!

Certain- WOW, full term! Congratulations!! it feels like yesterday we were all discussing our BFPs! Have not read back much, but hope the docs are keeping a good eye on you . yours was a planned C-Sec right?

Smiley/ Steph- How are you ladies? Getting closer and closer!! Oh do fill me in on whats happening with you -because the littleman wont give me enough time to read back! sorrrreee....
here are 2 pix of him
 



Attached Files:







comfy in my Chair.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 7









drunk on milk-1.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## smiley330

Eeeeeekk!! Kbkb, i'm so excited to see you've posted!! :happydance: Oh don't worry, I know how overwhelming those first few weeks are :hugs: I'm so pleased you're feeling more in control and the breastfeeding is going well!! He is absolutely adorable!!!! What a cutie! You still haven't told us a name though???? :flower:

I am good thanks, first day off on maternity leave today - HOORAY! I am going to stay in my pj's all day and do nothing. SPD is limiting what I can do anyway, so i'm hoping that now i'll have a few days a week where I can just relax!

Certain - Your bump is looking lovely!! I definitely think it's dropped in comparison to the last one. I guess that's due to her moving position? That's good all went ok, they don't seem hugely concerned - just keeping an extra eye on you which is what you need. Hopefully things are still looking good at the scan on Wed.

Hoping - Hello! Glad you had a good time away, though it does sound exhausting... tiredness in the first tri was what got me the most. By 3pm I was ready to go to bed for the night!! Oh not long till your booking in appointment now!

Steph - How are you today? What are your plans?

AFM - Well I sent OH up into the loft yesterday afternoon to get the things down for baby that we'll need. Got everything apart from the car seat - we have turned the house upside down (it is not a big house!!) and cannot find it anywhere!!!! I think he's not looking properly in the loft (even though he's been up 4 times, and 1 time I sent his dad up as well to check) - and he thinks i've accidentally sold it when I sold the pushchair. Which I definitely did not do. (i've got the newborn insert bit, and I remember specifically saying the car seat was not for sale and having a discussion with the lady about why not!

Arghhhhhhh!!! Just have no idea where it is. So looks like we're going to have to try and buy a new one - So annoying. Cuz i'm so sure when we move we'll find it! I spose having 2 car seats wont hurt if we do find it. But it just feels like we're going mad, it's not ANYWHERE!

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaaaaahh!! Good morning kbkb!!!!! 

Its soooo nice to hear from u!! First of all, massive congratulations again!! And oh my god, ur son is soooo cute!! Well done on surviving the first month of motherhood!! It does get easier!! I remember it being such a blur too, its just such a massive change no one can prepare u for! And uv done so well breastfeeding too!! Ahh it sounds like ur loving it!! 

So how did u all get on with the labour? How big was ur DS? He looks teeny!! Aaah! Hes gorgeous!! 

Ahh its sooo good to hear from u! Are u over in the baby club section much? 

Oh nothing much is new here with me! Been fainting so had to take maternity leave early! But apart from that, just getting bigger and bigger hehe!! 

Hoping - helloooo! Glad to hear ur week away was a success!! Def get as much sleep as u can! I remember i couldve literally slept on a knives edge in the 1st tri! And dont worry abt the cramps, i got them lots too!! Glad uv not got any ms...long may that continue!! 

Certain - i love ur bump!! Its perfect!! I agree with hoping...it def looks like shes dropped! I do think it looks smaller but i dnt kno if thats jst cause it has dropped! 

AFM - i totally slept in to get a same day docs appt for this bloomin thrush & to get my iron tablets prescription! Ah well, il need to wait til 2moro now! Rage!


----------



## smiley330

Steph - posting at the same time :D 

Oh no, how annoying - can you not call them up now and see what they have? Or will u just book the appointment for tomorrow?
x x x


----------



## steph1505

Morning smiley!! I totally didnt see ur post!!

Aah thats soooo annoying about the carseat!! I take it there is no way u can go up the loft to have a look? Lol i wouldnt trust my OH to find anything lol!! I love how he thinks uv sold it lol!!

Aww i guess 2 car seats isnt the worst thing in the world but i would grudge buying a new one too lol! Are uz 100% sure that uz didnt leave it at someone elses house? Like, all my baby stuff was at my mums but for some reason the car seat is at MILs! 

So wot other stuff did u get down from the loft? i love baby stuff!!

Ive not got any plans today! OH asked me "if im in a cleaning mood, could i focus on the bathroom!" Lol!! I went crazy yesterday cleaning and i ended up using our new hoover to literally hoover everywhere! It has a big hose attachment so i was up hoovering windows and doors and the ceilings lol! My house must be 100% dust free haha!! 

Ur day sounds good!! A wee relaxing day is always great!! Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Haha!! Aah we did it again!!

They dont have anything left! If u dnt phone within the 1st ten mins, uv got no chance! I'll jst try get an appt tomorrow! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

I know, it's so annoying. Nope, there is no way I can get in the loft - we don't have a ladder and OH has to heave himself in whilst standing on the stairs banister (I have a heart attack every time he does it!). I sent him over to MIL's house to check there and it's not there which is the only other place it might be.... even though its not logical for it to be there! And my family all moved a couple months ago so if it was with them they'd have sent it straight back to me to save moving it!

Gahhhhh!! Haha, he just kept saying "you must have sold it" and I kept saying "you're not looking properly in the loft!" this went on for hours until we finally called a truce and have agreed not to say either of these things again. 

We also got down the baby swing, moses basket, a few blankets, some more baby clothes and a couple little baby toys. :happydance:

Haha, you sound like you're on a big nesting kick! I love that your OH has put in a request for you to focus your cleaning fix on the bathroom though :D 

Ah, that's a pain. FX you get an appointment for tomorrow then! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol i bet uz break that truce haha!! And no, i guess it prob isnt really sensible for u to be on the stairs banister and hoisting ureself up lol! I couldnt cope with that...!! Lol! 

I wonder wot uz have done with it...uz didnt loan it to anyone? Lol ur gonna reach a point where ul question whether or not u did actually sell it :haha:

Lol i told OH il clean whatever my hormones tell me to clean!! Haha! Hes loving it tho, im not exactly wot u would call a domestic goddess but hes loving that he gets in from work and the place is spotless! Lol! Xxxx


----------



## smiley330

Well i'm secretly hoping that when we move it will turn up in the loft and I will spend a lifetime of gloating!!!

Nope, didn't loan it to anyone (don't know anyone who would need it?) and yes, I did start to doubt myself last night in whether I did sell it, but I know I didn't. The woman asked me why I wasn't selling the carseat and I told them i'd need it - there is no way i've sold it!

Haha, you sound like me. I am no domestic goddess! Things are clean and tidy but i'm not massively house proud (OH's mum has an obsessively clean house!!!) so it's not always sparkling. So when I do have cleaning episodes OH loves coming home to it... Can't do it too often though or he'd get used to it :haha:

Ok question - Have any of you got a video baby monitor?? I want one, but not sure which to get. They are quite expensive so was gonna pick one then try hunt one down second hand! Just need to know what is a half decent one! x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning!

Kbkb - eeek your little son is soo gorgeous! Congrats on surviving and on the breastfeeding - we all imagined you would need some time before popping back on here :) but so glad to hear all is going well. I am sooo ready to meet my little one now!

Hoping - aww sounds like a manic week - dont think i could cope with 5 hours sleep at 7 weeks preg! well done you and hope you can catch up soon! Glad your not feeling too sick, I was always just mainly nauseous!

Steph - how annoying about the appointments - put your OH alarm on so he can make you an appointment :haha: hehe I love it, domestic goddess :haha: im not one either and the next two days are intended for cleaning too (my mum is coming on wed to stay for a week and although she would never judge - in fact she is telling me to rest more- I still want it to look nice). Also starting to get my nesting back - cant believe its only 2 weeks until my c sec date!

Smiley - oh dear I know the roundabout arguments but it sounds like you certainly shouldnt go up in that loft! I hope it does turn up though - how strange! must be nice getting bits down though. We didnt get a video one, just a light and voice feedback - I think a video one would make me too paranoid! I expect there will be 2nd had ones on ebay/gumtree etc...good luck!


----------



## steph1505

Morning certain :wave:

Lol i always have to have a major clean if i know my mum is coming! Id hate her to think we live like pigs (which we dont, but the house certainly doesnt look like a show home haha!) 

I cant believe its only 2 weeks til u have ur DD!! Thats amazing!! Are u all completely sorted now? Or as sorted as ul ever be lol!

Smiley, we didnt get a video monitor either! Didnt see muh point as our house is all on one level! I prob would have if we had stairs! There was a video one we had looked at! I'll see if its still in my bookmarks! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning Certain - Awwww TWO WEEKS!!! That is crazy close :D Do you have everything ready? 

Thanks Steph - I am a bit baffled as to what would be classed as a "good" one! I just remember with DS I kept thinking how much better it would be if I could check on him without actually going in and disturbing him! Often he would make noises etc, but he was mostly just asleep still and I always woke him up if I went in! :dohh:



x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Ooo you ladies have got me wondering if maybe we should get one now - esp as we are on 3 levels in our house...hmmm well maybe i will keep an eye out for 2nd hand ones too!

Hmm yeah I think were getting there, not much more to do really, it would be fine if she came now but I do need to sort out little bits in the nursery but no rush :)

Ok so I know ive just posted my full term pic but I have been playing around and here is my bump progression:

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-20-1-1.jpg

ps: cant believe how skinny I used to be :( hope it doesnt take me too long to lose it all!


----------



## steph1505

https://www.google.co.uk/m/products...=X&ei=vNNdT_CiOciAhQfknKmpBA&ved=0CGIQ8wIwAw#

I dont know if that link will work cos im on my phone! Let me kno! If it doesnt, il go on laptop and do it! 

Thats the one that we had been looking at! But tbh, i dont know if its a good one or anything! Its £100 which is rather expensive! 

Xxxx


----------



## steph1505

Aww certain!! I love that pic!! I wish i knew how to make these kinds of pictures!

Lol i kno, im always looking at my 12 week pic thinking "i cant believe i thot i was fat!!!" It wont take u too long to lose the weight...u havent put on that much so ul be fine  

Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh Certain - lovely bump progression!!! It's amazing to see it back like that isn't it. Haha, I remember looking at myself at 11 weeks and thinking I was getting huge, every time I look back at it now I think "Wow, what I would give to be that size again!!!" - Don't worry, the weight will come back off! You will be so busy :D

Thanks Steph - that link does work. I'll have a look at it now - I think they're all around that price if u buy it new, but it gives me something to search for on Ebay / gumtree / facebook! x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Thanks Steph - its not that tricky I did it on photobucket- if you send me your pics I can do it for you if you like :)
My DH will look at it and pick loads of wholes as he is a computer/designer whizz and would do a much better job but im pleased :)


----------



## CertainTurton

Smiley - you should try preloved.co.uk too there are some on there in my area for cheaper. Good Luck!


----------



## steph1505

Oooh il try do my own while Brandon is asleep but if i cant manage it (which is rather likely) then il send u the piccies!! Thanks so much!! 

I love looking back at my pics! 

Oh ive never hears of preloved! Will need to have a look at that! 

Xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

All very quiet on here ... All ok ladies? Doesn't help that they keep closing the site for a while! 

I'm off for my growth scan this morn, FX the fluid has increased! Will update when I can :) 

Steph- preloved is great!!


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning! 

Good luck at your scan Certain, let us know how it all goes when u get a chance! :flower:

Yeh, I don't much like it when this site goes down..... I feel a little lost! haha!

How are you Steph? 

I've just done my bump comparison for 35 weeks. I think DS1's bump (which is on the right) looks bigger than this time, but this may just be wishful thinking - hahaha! Not that I really think it makes much difference on how big the bump looks, at my midwife appointment when she felt baby she said he felt a "good size". Which is midwife code for MASSIVE BABY!!

x x x x x
 



Attached Files:







S v B 35 weeks 2..jpg
File size: 81.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## steph1505

Good morning ladies :wave:

Certain - Good luck at the scan this morning! Fingers crossed for an increase in fluid!! Cant wait to hear ur update!! :hugs:

Smiley - Yaaay Wednesday means bump pic day haha :happydance:

I do see what u mean about DS1s bump looking bigger! It looks like it sticks out a lot more...but ur bump just now looks rounder, like a wee beachball! Lovely tho :kiss:

Wots ur plans for today? Anything exciting? Hows ur SPD treating u??

AFM - I managed to do a bump progression pic which I will attach! And il attach todays seperate 36 week bump pic! 

I had a hellish day yesterday, on Monday night I could not sleep at all! It was half 4 in the morning before i eventually drifted off! I even went for a shower at like 3am! But had to get up early to take Brandon to a gymnastics class we enrolled him in! It was his first class so didnt want him to miss it! He loved it! OH went as well as he had a day off and I just sat on the sidelines and watched! I was sitting welling up, I just couldnt believe how grown up my wee baby was...doing forward rolls and flips off the trampoline! LoL the tiredness probably made me a bit emotional too! But yeah, yesterday was a very teary, sleepy day :dohh: 

Anyway...piccies... 

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







36 week bump.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3









Bump Progression.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## steph1505

LoL Smiley...totally forgot to mention...

I love the whole "baby is a good size"! LoL that def means "oooh hes a big one!!" They would normally say "babys size is normal or just what we would expect"! :haha:

Roll on this growth scan to see how big he is!! xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ah Steph - you poor thing. I hate not being able to sleep :hugs: It definitely makes you more emotional and just fed up I think. Glad Brandon enjoyed his class though, that sounds very exciting!

Yay! I love bump pic day :happydance: You can really see your progression can't you, your bump is lovely!! Can't believe there's only going to be a few more weeks of bumps then BABY'S!!

I was sitting on the sofa last night with OH, watching my tummy going mental as Squiggle was rolling about and kicking etc. Just said how weird that in a few weeks he'll be out and actually with us!!

Just got back from taking DS to a toddler messy playgroup thing this morning, it's good fun. Painting, cooking, etc. But he's coming down with something, just a cold again I think, but he's pretty miserable and just wants to sit on the sofa with his softies watching Toy Story. This suits me fine :D It's not very warm out, so we're not going out again today!

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaw! Ur poor wee DS :hugs: Hope uz get it nipped in the bud and it doesnt develop into anything too bad! Brandon had a cold for about 2 weeks straight recently! Poor wee lamb! Hope he feels better soon! That playgroup sounds AMAZING!!!! LoL saves the mess being in ur house!!

Aw I kno...its scary to think that basically in one months time, give or take a week, we will have our babies! Certain has less than 2 weeks! Its so weird! I feel as though Ive convinced myself that were not having another baby! I just cant imagine him being here, lying on the floor on his wee mat while Brandon runs about! I guess u just get into such a routine that its hard to imagine anything else being the norm! 

OH and I were sitting talking about what we think he'll look like but I just cant imagine him...I just picture Brandon as a newborn! 

Not long now til we find out :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yeah it's really good, it's only £1.50 and we go for a couple hours - make a huge mess, eat some snacks and come home! 

Haha, we were talking about what he'll look like as well! I can't picture anything different than DS though. It's hard trying to picture another boy, who will have his own looks and little personality!! 

NOT LONG!! I'm just getting to that really impatient stage now, I just want him here!! x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Oooo bump pic day! Looking lovely!

Smiley - I do think DS1 is slightly bigger but you have such a lovely cute bump :) sorry to hear he might be poorly :( lots of TLC needed, bless him. playgroup sounds amazing though. Lol i love the 'good size' mine has always been, 'shes a little one..'

Steph - aww your bump progression is great, love the pics and this weeks is brill! think you have dropped slightly! sorry you had a weepy day but I guess thats our hormones! Brandon sounds soo cute doing his gym :)

AFM- so an update....mixed news. The fluid hasnt increased at all (its now 5.1 and was 5.5 last week) and apparently the doppler isnt as good as last week, however the CTG was fine again and she is moving loads. So they have decided to move my C section earlier. The consultant wants it on Monday (so 38+2) but there are no spaces so at the mo im booked for Thurs next week (22nd) but I am on the waiting list for an earlier one e.g. anytime from Monday and it could be short notice! I also have to go in every other day for a CTG monitor. *sigh* Its nice in some ways that it will be sooner but its such a hassle going in all the time, it takes us an hour each way! So at the moment she is doing fine but they are keeping a close eye and she could be with us in a week!!! AHHH!

Think I have everything I need, just been out and bought some nursing bras so thats pretty much it...:happydance: also one of my colleagues has given me a huge bag of baby clothes - haven't gone through it yet but people are so kind! I dont even know her very well!


----------



## smiley330

Ah Certain that is mixed news - main thing is that she seems to be doing fine and although a pain, it's great they are keeping such a close eye on you. But EEEEEEEEEKKKK she will be here at the latest of next Thursday??!! That is so exciting!!!! Wow, I'm so excited! :happydance: x x x


----------



## steph1505

Oh my gosh certain!!!!!!!! That sure is a bag of mixed news!! I cannot believe ur DD will be here so soon! OMG!!! :shock::shock: Im so glad shes still doing well, and as Smiley says, its good that they want to keep such a close eye in her...although that is a long trip! I am just soooo shocked that she will be here in 8 days at the latest! Thats amazing! :hugs::hugs:

Wow!!!

Smiley - I kno wot u mean...I keep thinking that if Brandon is the combination of OHs and my genes...wot the heck is this baby gonna be! Altho...OH has started panicking recently that hes a girl :dohh: I dont need that lol!

Ooooh its wednesday which can only mean one thing...One Born Every Minute :happydance::happydance: xxxxx


----------



## Beauty2

Just stopping by to say hi to you lovely ladies :wave: 

Certain - you're getting close! YAY!!! Are you nerves? Love your bump pics...so adorable how you progressed so nicely!!! I'm sure you'll lose the weight fast. It took me about 7 months but I gained 60lbs with my daughter. Mostly water weight and no breastfeeding. Plan to do it all differently this time. I hope you have a safe delivery on the 26th!!! YAY!!!! :happydance: 

Kbkb - how are you and baby doing?


----------



## steph1505

Hey Beauty :wave:

How the heck u doing?? Hope ur keeping well :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hi girls-
Certain- wow- mixed news but as others gave said at least dd is doing fine and just think you will have her in your arms in a week. At least they are monitoring you closely too but hassle about bus journey. You never know you might get an earlier appointment!

Kbkb- congratulations again. He is so cute- what's the name? The first smep baby yeah!!!!

Smiley/ steph- thought I would talk to you two together as you normally post at the same time!!! Sounds like you have both had lovely days ( despite pain and tears). Not long now. Lovely bump pictures too! 

Hi beauty- how's things going with you?

Afm- had midwife come to house. Was shocked when first question was so where do you want to give birth. Hadn't thought that far ahead. She then proceeded to offer home to which I replied I think I would like drugs available for pain relief!!!!! Anyway am still undecided on hospital as a friend had a bad experience in my nearest one. Having said that other looked after me well when I had swine flu. However if I go to other one there is a backlog so might not get scan before 14 weeks. So am going with local and then she has said I can change if I want to at a later stage. Went throuh all screening tests. She reckons my edd is 28th oct but will confirm with scan. We have official booking and blood tests week on Saturday at hospital and hopefully then get scan booked for 12 or poss week 11. Would be nice to have it done by week 13 as I am qt a family wedding so if I know everything ok I don't have to think up excuses as to why not dinking. Also just want to know everything ok. So many things to worry about reading all the info she gave me about screening. Anyway off to bed. Sleep well girls and bumps and have a good day tomorrow xxx

Afm


----------



## steph1505

Good morning ladies :wave:

Hoping - Yeah I remember at my first midwife appointment they asked me what hospital I wanted to go to! I had already decided before we were ever pregnant but yeah, they ask u really early on!

Lol I would prob have done what u done and take the one that offers the earlier scan! Like she said, u can always change ur mind once uv had ur scan! I would def choose what ever one you feel better about! Did ur friend have a bad experience regarding the maternity unit at the local hospital? 

Aaw I hope u get ur scan before the wedding! Would be lovely for everyone to know :flower:

The screening tests definitely know how to put the fear of god into u! There is so much that they test for but try not to worry about them! Just keep taking ur folic acid! I think the rest is down to genetics! 

Certain - 1 week today!!!!:wohoo::wohoo: How u feeling?? Eek!

Smiley - Hows u? Hows DS today? Better i hope!

AFM - Aw I had suuuuch a good sleep last nite...and I was wearing jammy bottoms so that puts my last theory out the window :dohh::dohh:

Is anyone else REALLY itchy? I feel as if im constantly scratching somewhere!xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Btw... who has facebook?? We need to all keep in contact cos I doubt we'll be updating B'n'B once were in labour or had the baby!! And im faaaaar too nosie to wait about for news :haha: If uz have facebook, PM me and I'll add uz!!

Smiley...this doesnt apply to u :tease:

xxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Thread been unusually quiet. Hope you all ok? Xxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Beauty - :hi: hows things? good to hear from you!

Smiley -All well? hows DS1? not developed a cold a hope! Got nice plans for the weekend?

Hoping - hmm yes has been a bit quiet, hopefully no early labours! I dont remember my mw mentioning it to me but I have never really had an option with my health issues. How exciting, and Oct baby! My neighbours have just told us they are expecting and due in Oct too (ive told them they can practice changing nappies anytime :haha:)

Steph - Hun keep an eye on the itching! I do get it a bit but you must call the mw if its getting a lot as it could be your liver playing up, esp if its your hands and feet or all over. Dont hesitate if you arent sure! How is it now? thanks for asking, Im feeling excited and nervous! :)

AFM - well ive been to the hosp again today (sigh!) and had my pre op - usual bloods, bp etc and also my CTG which was all good again. Gettin some strong BH showing up! However they have informed me it is now practice to give steroids to anyone planning a delivery before 39 weeks! so I have a very sore bottom following a nasty jab :( I have to go back tomorrow as well for the 2nd one....very painful but got to help her lungs just in case! just annoying to have to go in ANOTHER day as well! Oh well.


----------



## steph1505

Hello!! 

Hoping - how u doin? Hows the tiredness treatin u? Hope ur managing to get a decent nights sleep!!

Certain - ouch! Ur poor wee bum!! I never knew they did that at all! Brandon was born at 38 weeks and he was absolutely fine! Glad that everything is good tho! This is ur last friday being pregnant! Wow :happydance: how exciting is that!!! 

How long does it take for u to be monitored? Must be annoying that u cant really plan anything for during the day :hugs:

I did read that itching can be linked to the liver but it said 'constant' itching, and this isnt constant...i just go thru times where i could literally scratch my skin off! Il mention to my midwife on weds! 

Smiley - how goes it? 

AFM - Well...this is the strangest thing ever...no judging or laughing at me...but for the past few days all ive wanted to do is drink our fabric conditioner!!! I havent...but i really really want to! I take it to bed and sit in bed and smell it! How much of a weirdo am i :haha::haha:

Xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Lol steph :haha: please please don't drink it!! Maybe you are needing something like it? Def mention the itching to your mw.

When I have the CTG monitor it takes an hour but you just have to turn up and wait for one to become free so we norm have to wait for half hr or so. Today it took them half hr to get the injection ready! But tomorrow is just the injection so fx it's not too long!


----------



## steph1505

Haha! I pinkie promise i wont drink my fabric conditioner (thats the strangest sentence ive ever said!!) 

Ah thats good that todays appt is just for the jag...altho no one really enjoys a jag in the behind!! But hopefully u wont b up there for too long!!

Wot does everyone have planned for this weekend? Xxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hi girls-
Steph you made me giggle with you need for fabric conditioner. Maybe your oh should put it far away from temptation- is it any particular brand or flavour hehe! Is your itching any better?my friend had issues in maternity unit. She was told one thing by doctor ( to stay in bed and ring if she needed the baby picked up as she had had a very nasty tear and hadn't fully recovered from epi and anaesthetic. However when she called the matron she was told to not be lazy. They also put her on antibiotics she shouldn't have bern on when breastfeeding and at one point she had a bit of post natal depression she was told that as she was a teacher she should be able to control her emotions better so stop being pathetic and pull yourself together! Having said that it doesn't mean it applies for me. That unit does water births too which they offered me andbit is my nearest one( dilivers 600ish babies) Will see what they are like for antenatal and then if needed will change. Howevery other nearest is a lot bigger ( delivers circa 4000). They have a six hour policy that you need to be out of hospital within 6 hours of having the baby unless c section where they keep you fir 24 hours. 
Certain- your poor bottom hope it is ok. Just think your final weekend as notbeing an 'official' mother. This time next week you will have your dd in your arms. How exciting!!!! Hope you don't have too much waiting around today. 
Smiley- you ok? Worried that we havnt heard from you as unlike you to be so quiet!! Hope you and spd ok? 

Afm- struggling with tiredness was in bed by 6 last night just chilling watching movie. Been quite nauseous last couple of days and just feel generally crap. Belly been sore think cause am bloated and constipated. However, all this is a small price to pay if I get a beautiful healthy baby out of it! Apparently I keep going pale - my boss can't believe noone at work has figured it out because I look so bad in mornings. Don't think I will be a blossomer- will just look continually rough. I have booking appointment week today so think things will start to feel more real. Have mother in law over for weekend and we are taking her out fir mothers day so going to clean the house now that my dog has kindly ensured I am awake. Have a good day girls xxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi hoping- aww I'm sure you will bloom eventually- the 1st few weeks are the woes, 2nd tri is blooming time and now were at whale time  i can still remember when People stopped saying how well I looked and started asking how long til I was due :haha: sorry you are starting to feel rough :hugs: but it's a good sign the hormones are pumping  

Smiley- please respond- getting worried!  

Afm- now have sore thighs too as they did the other 2 injections there but they weren't as bad today. Glad that's over! The all know me in the unit there now, been there every day this week except for thurs and have to go back tomorrow too. Madness. Got nice roast planned with my mum and sis tomorrow for mothers day and then hopefully a spa, well peri and facial on mon ( I say hopefully as it depends if there is a cancellation for c sec) can't wait- my feet look AWFUL!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

He he certain- wouldn't worry about your feet think it is the last thing they will be looking at! Sorry to hear your thighs are sore but wow to think you could have had your dd in a days time! We are off out for a meal tonight with mil think having Indian. Should be interesting but at mo craving dry chicken tikka. Just hoping the smells don't get to me. Enjoy your meal tomorrow. X

Steph- have you heard from smiley on fb- worried about her as she normally is on everyday!


----------



## steph1505

Happy Mothers Day ladies :hugs:

Certain - aww lots of sympathy for ur thighs! Lol! Ur days out with ur mum and sis sound lovely! I bet the staff in the ward are really gonna miss u when DD has arrived lol! They wont kno wot to do with themselves!

Hoping - aaw im sure u will bloom in the 2nd tri! I havent really blossomed this pregnancy but i blame Brandon for that :haha:. 

How was ur meal last nite? Yummy i hope!!

Nothing on facebook to say smiley has went in to labour or anything so im sure all is ok! Maybr her OH had whisked her away for a romantic mothers day treat! 

Hope u all have lovely days! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Happy Mother's day everyone!!

I'm so sorry about the quietness - I stupidly managed to unsubscribe myself from the thread (for about the millionth time!!!!) so didn't see any updates. I also kept meaning to log in and say how quiet everyone had been but whenever I sat down something else needed to be done :dohh:

Anyway, no early labour, no whisking away, just the usual!

Steph - Hahahaha, that's so funny about the conditioner! I admit it smells lovely, but wanting to drink it?? Ha, I think you should have a little sip and see if it tastes how you're imagining! :D

Certain - Ouch, more injections! Can't believe that if a cancellation comes up you could be having your baby girl tomorrow!!! But by the end of the week she'll be here no matter what. That is so amazing. I have a hair appointment on Thursday that i'm looking forward to... but I think you c-sec appointment just pips that for excitement!

Hoping - Sorry you are starting to feel crap. Certain is right though, 1st tri is definitely all about the feeling rough :hugs: Not long to go and you will be breezing it in 2nd tri :D I'm not sure if you've said but are you going to find out what the sex of your bub is?

AFM - Well having a lovely mothers day. Although, DS is poorly. He's just got a temp, his ears are hurting and all he wants to do is cuddle and watch Toy Story. Not that i'm complaining. It's been lovely - all 3 of us in our PJ's snuggled up on the sofa!

Been having SO many dreams now about giving birth / the baby being here. I'm SOOO excited!! 

One thing I am not loving though is the crazy thirst and the amount of toilet trips i'm packing into each day!!!!! I can have pints of water and still be thirsty. I can go for a wee then like 5 mins later be absolutely dying to go again. Grrrrrrr!!! It's so annoying! 

x x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Helloooooo smiley :wave: lol u have unsubscribed loads haha!! 

Lol i havent tried my fabric conditioner yet! I thot it was ALL Lenor Infusions but it turns out its just the bright green one, which is passion and jasmine flavoured (scented?) Lol!!! I had my friend smell it and she said it reminds her of green hubba bubba so shes gonna buy some to see if that helps the craving...i know it wont tho haha!! And the best bit is my OH HATES the smell of that particular one and hates that the house stinks of it! (Ive started pouring it into a pot and adding water and boiling it and it acts as a room scent!!!! Hahahaha!! Im insane!!!)

Aaaw sorry that ur DS isnt well :hugs: poor wee lamb! Do u think its an ear infection? That does sound like a lovely mothers day tho! 

Aw and i kno wot u mean abt the thirst!! Its ridiculous...its like being back in 1st tri!! And of course the peeing...i was up 4 times throughout the night! So infuriating! 

Oooh dreams!! Ive not had any yet! Lol i love how excited u are! Ive actually started totally freakin out! Im in total shock that were sooo close to having another baby! Im 9 days away from being at the stage i had brandon at!! 9 days!! Thats terrifying! I all of a sudden seem ridiculously unprepared! Lol im not saying im not excited, of course i am...but im just having a freak out lol! 

Right...im away to drink my fabric conditioner :haha: xxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning!

Haha Steph - I know, I don't know how I keep unsubscribing! I can only blame my fat fingers when i'm on my phone?! 

How did the hubba bubba work out? Did it do the trick? 

Oh I am excited, but I am terrified at the same time!!! Haha! I keep having little "oh shit" moments where I realise we are going to have TWO children! TWO!! How did we go from none a few years ago - to two!? How do you even attempt to control two children at the same time??? :D

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Haha!! I cant find hubba bubba anywhere!! Does it even still exist?? Lol!! 

Lol I KNOW!!!!! I dont know how ive ended up with two children!! How did that happen haha?? I sometimes still feel like im 18!! 

Im a bit annoyed tho, (just gonna have a wee rant)...i was talking to SIL abt how ive realiser what a big change its gonna be for us, especially Brandon and, even tho i know deep down he'll absolutely love being a big brother, i still have my moments where i really hope that he doesnt get upset! She has now turned that round and made it out that i dont want this baby!!! Im like, em...yeah i do, i love this baby more than anything (not including brandon obv), im just worried!! She has been giving it all the "it may not be what u want but everything happens for a reason and its not Olivers fault that hes causing this change, thats just life"!! WTF?????!!!!!!! 
 
Lol but thats my monday morning rant over!! 

How r we all today?? Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh dear, how on earth has she turned what you were saying into that???? I always say to OH that I know DS will love being a big brother, but i'm sure there will be moments of adjusting and I don't want to see im sad / I will worry about him feeling left out (even though I know everyone will still dote on him!!) - it's only natural to have those feelings I think. But I would never mean that I didn't want this baby!!!! That's crazy! What did u say back to her? Some people! :dohh: x x x


----------



## steph1505

Yeah thats the same as me...i worry that Brandon will feel left out, so much so that ive bought him wee presents incase people are giving the baby presents and hes sitting there without anything! I kno thats silly but i jst dont want to see him sad! Even tho, like u say, deep down we kno they'll love it!!

I just made it perfectly clear that this baby is well wanted and loved! I reminded her that we were actually trying for a baby and that he was not a wee accident (not that it makes a difference!!) 

Shes just a strange girl, she has to have an opinion on everything and thinks that becos she has a son, she knows all abt motherhood! When the boys were first born, she went on to tell me what its like to have a csection and how i could never imagine what she went thru (even tho i had a csection 3 weeks before!!!) :dohh: my OH just blocks out most of what she says! Lol! 

Lesson learned, i wont be telling her any of my worries again! Il just keep my mouth shut from now on! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ah she sounds like one of those types - unfortunately it probably is just a case of "lesson learned - will not be voicing my worries to you again". :dohh:

I got my pram out again last night :happydance: Can't wait to get using it :D 

Have you got everything all ready now? I think we're there! :D x x x


----------



## steph1505

Oooooh!! Our pram hasnt been put away!! Ive got it sitting in the cupboard in the living room!! Eek!

I think we are all done...i need to buy a top&tail bowl cos have no idea where Brandons went but thats about it! Oh and i need to get the car seat from MIL's loft! Have u solved ur missing carseat mystery?? 

Have u packed ur bag yet? I keep packing and unpacking it lol!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Sounds like you're pretty much there! Nope, not solved the carseat mystery - my friend was selling her one though with a base, so we've bought that off her. It's only a few months old and looks brand new, plus we get a base so i'm happy! I'm still convinced it's in the loft, but will have to just bide my time and wait for it to turn up!

Yep, my bag is all packed! I haven't unpacked and re-packed yet though, I am sure that will be happening any time now :D 

I have just remembered that I need to buy some sort of remedy for constipation for post birth. Last time I had awful trouble and it was so painful after the delivery (sorry TMI!!!!) I want to be prepared this time!! But apart from that, I think i'm good to go! 

As soon as baby is born though I want to order some clothes i've had my eye on. Not bought them as need to know how big he's gonna be!! :D

Certain - Are you about? Wondering if you got a cancellation for a c-sec today?!:D

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Oooh wot are the wee clothes like? How cute :cloud9: Have u had any word on ur growth scan?? It should be this week shouldnt it??

Aww thats true actually about the constipation!! I remember it too! I was put on iron tablets after having Brandon and I remember they constipated me! Luckily OH has just been to the doctors for some pains hes been having in his stomach and the doctor prescribed 3 boxes of Fybrogel! LoL so he said i can have a box if I want for once baby is here :thumbup: I still need to go get lots of pain killers though! 

Aw thats good ur friend sold u the carseat! We have a base for our carseat too, its just a nice wee extra reassurance! And was so handy for getting the seat in and out of the car! Lol it'll be so funny if u do find it up the loft once uz are moving!!

I wonder if Certain has her baby :shrug: Ooooooh!! I think we should find out wot hospital shes at and phone the maternity ward every day to see if shes there :haha::haha:

Certain - That friend request on fbook is me!! It wouldnt let me write to say that it was me!! :thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Oh...OHs just text me to say hes just got an email to say he didnt get that job :cry: Think hes really gutted:cry:! He said "oh well, I guess I'll just focus on having a baby for now"

Poor wee lamb! He really wanted that job! xxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ah just some cute baby grows, but they're not the cheapest so want to make sure I get the size that will get the most use!!

Nope not heard about the scan yet, I "should" be hearing any time from tomorrow.... this is assuming everything was sent off correctly. I'm feeling a bit sceptical about it though! Come on NHS - don't let me down!

Ah that's worked out well with your OH having those boxes :D 

Haha I like your plan for finding out if Certain has had her baby! Lets do it!

Oh what a shame about that job! Bless him! It's so gutting when that happens, especially if they really want the job :nope:

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaw yeah ud be as well waiting and seeing if ud be as well getting 3-6 months or what! I havent bought any clothes in ages! 

Hhhhmmm...ur relying on the NHS to not let u down?? Thats wishful thinking! I hope u do hear from them though! Fingers crossed! It would be good to see wee Squiggle again...and also find out if hes gonna be biiiiig! If it turns out he is a big baby, would they consider inducing you early or anything? Or do u just wanna be prepared?!

Haha can u imagine if we did do that with Certain! The midwives going in..."thats ur mum been on the phone"..."now ur sisters been on the phone"..."ur aunties on the phone"..."ur online stalkers are on the phone!!" :haha:

Yeah he really thought he would get the job! The guy said it was between him and one other guy but the other guy had experience using the IT programme and OH didnt (although it was a trainee role so I didnt see that going against him!) Ah well...he says he'll just his enjoy his paternity leave and use it to hunt for jobs! He didnt get any paternity leave when Brandon was born because he had just started a new job, so to get a month off when this baby is born is pretty good :thumbup::thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Ahh certain has just accepted my facebook request...I guess we dont have a baby yet!! xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi ladies.

Sorry for the delay - no baby however I have been in hospital! Yesterday the CTG showed her heart rate dropping down (below 100 a couple times!!) so they decided to admit me and do another check later and just observe movements overnight.:-( was not too fun. However the next CTGs have been fine and she is moving loads. So I had a horrid noisy night in hosp but am out now. They wanted to keep me in another night at one point- argh! I just have to go back everyday for CTGs. They are also trying to move the slot but no luck yet. 
So everyone els enjoyed the mothers day roast yesterday... But atleast I'm home for the meal out this eve :) I got some mothers day choc from LO :haha: blesss my DH!

I'm loving the Internet stalker phone call idea- brilliant! I will try to get DH to update you tho! 

One other thing- suddenly last night my bbs went really hard, like tennis balls and really sore. I'm also now leaking like mad, like proper milk- is this normal!? I thought it would happen when she was here, not before!


----------



## steph1505

Hi certain :wave:

Oh no!! That sounds like an awful way to spend Mothers Day! Poor u! :hugs: But im glad all is okay with u and DD!! I take it they cant treat u as an 'emergency' csection and just push past people in a queue?? (LoL listen to the cheek of me!!)

Hope u manage to enjoy ur meal out tonight! Does that mean u missed ur spa afternoon with ur mum and sister too :hugs:

Well...I cant help at all with the leaking boobies...mine never did with Brandon and havent this pregnancy yet! I think that can be normal but im not 100% sure! At least u know u def have milk production and breastfeeding should be easy for u :thumbup:

Were going over to MILs house tonight so I can go for a bath (we dont have one!!) My skin is itching for a bath! I think I am seriously craving all sorts of soapy products! I swear I was almost crying with happiness earlier because of how nice it felt to be doing the dishes!! LoL the sooner this baby is here the better...i think Im going mad!! :wacko::wacko:

xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hello Certain!! Ah what a crappy way to spend mothers day :hugs: but like Steph said - very glad everything is all well with you and DD! And very pleased to hear you don't have to spend another night in there. :flower:

Hope you enjoy your meal this evening, what sort of food is it? Not that it matters, I love all food!! :D

Oh I can't help with the boobs either, they never did that with me until my milk came in a few days after DS was born. I'm leaking a little bit at the moment, but it's def not full on milk. I'm sure it's all normal though, maybe it's just a sign that your body is ready for DD to come!!

Steph - Enjoy your bath!! I dont know how you can live without a bath, i've had one nearly every night for pretty much the whole of this pregnancy! I love climbing into the bath. 

Yeah, could be wishful thinking that the NHS wont let me down, but we'll see! It might go as planned! 

Wow a month off? That's a good deal!! My OH only gets the standard two weeks, but he has SO much holiday to take so will be off for longer - I think we're going to split it up into week blocks as well, so will be nice! 

Oh Certain - I'm going to PM you my facebook, add me if you get the chance! 

Hoping - you've been a bit quiet, all ok? 

x x x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hi ladies- just a quick one as off to sleep. Can't access b&b during the day and only just finished marking so will write a longer post later in week. 
Steph- sorry to hear dh didn't get the job. At least he gets to spend extra time with you and baby though as sometimes when you start a new job can be difficult. 
Certain- sorry to hear you have bern in hospital. Sounds like they are taking good care of you both. Maybe you will meet your dd tomorrow. Can't believe at the latest on Thursday! Look after yourself. 
Smiley- so good to hear from you Hun. Glad you ok. In response to question earlier I think we will find out sex as dh wants to and if he knows he is bound to let it slip to me! 
Xxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning!

Hoping - glad all is ok. No BnB during the day? How on earth do you cope? Haha, I have a definite BnB problem!!

Well the NHS have not let me down :happydance: Got a phone call a moment ago and my scan is later today (4.40pm) Daaaaaa, i'm so nervous about how big this baby is gonna be. Please can you all send me "normal size baby thoughts" :flower:

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Helloooooo!!

Smiiiillleeeeyyyy....do we have a normal sized baby?? Eek! Let us know how the scan went!! 

Certain - How was the monitoring today?? No cancellations yet?? How was ur meal last nite?

Hoping - I dont know how u cope without access to B&B during the day haha!! How u feeling these days?; 

Afm - well i FINALLY went to the docs regarding the thrush lol! Took me bloody long enough! She had a wee examination...how embarassing! And she felt my tummy to feel babys position and she was like "em...do the midwives think baby is head down?" So now im totally panicking that hes breech or sumthin!! Ive got a midwife appt tomorro afternoon so will see wot she says 2moro! 
X
xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hellooo!

Well we appear to have an averaged sized baby - HOORAY!!!! Maybe slightly bigger - but defo not the gigantic baby I was fearing. He's about 6lb 6oz at the moment, so if I go to 40 weeks we're looking at around 8lbs 6oz - which is less than DS - and normal!! He is 100% a boy as well, which is always a nice reassurance :D 

I know there is room for error in these scans, but as long as I didn't get told he was already 8lbs then i'm happy!! :happydance:

So glad u went to the docs Steph!! What did she give you? FX baby is head down, but I wouldn't listen to the doctor anyway, i'm sure they don't really know what they're feeling for?? 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aww yaaaaaay :happydance:!! Thats great news! Hes only predicted 2oz bigger than ollypop so thats great! Yaaaay! 

And fab that uz got to double/triple check hes a boy! I wish we had!! Did uz get any pics?

The doc gave me an internal cream and an external cream so really hoping they work soon!! Yeah im thinking il trust the midwife rather than the doctor! Hopefully the doctor jst didnt have a clue!

Xxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Congrats smiley- you can relax a bit now!! 
Steph- glad you got thrush sorted there is nothing worse. 
Any news from certain? Anyone know if she has had section today?
Unfortunately at work we can't use mobiles or Internet following the Plymouth childminder case. Procedure we put in place to protect children and us so no b&b for me during the day. I get my dose before I go to work and as soon as I get back .... I know you 2 would struggle though. Think b&bhas replaced your poas addiction!!! Hope you staying off the fabric conditioner steph!!!! I have booking appointment on sat so keep your fx that I get a scan before week 12 and the wedding! X


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi,

Steph- glad you got it looked at, the combo things are pretty good. Fx the doc wasn't sure about the position- let is know! I wanted to say I'm sorry to hear about your OH not getting the job :( fx something even better comes along soon.

Smiley- yey to not a huge baby! I'm so intrigued as to what Eleanor will weigh!!

Afm- ctg today was great so that's good news. No cancellation for tomorrow so c sec on thurs it is :) do have to go in for monitoring tho :(


----------



## steph1505

Hey hoping :wave:

Ah I suppose thats fair enough that they have those rules to protect u all! Id still sit on my lunch break twitching haha!!

Ooooh how exciting that ur booking appointment is on Saturday!! :happydance: That'll be it really hitting u! Eek!! I really hope u do get ur scan before the wedding :flower: Fingers crossed for u!!

Certain :wave: Hellooooo! U had us all questioning whether or not u had ur bambino! Glad to hear all is okay though! Eeeeek! Tomorrow is ur last day being pregnant :happydance::happydance: How amazing is that!! :hugs: Do u have a time for Thursday?? Ooooh I am soooo excited for u and ur OH!! Ul be posting in the baby club by the weekend! Aaaah!

Oooooh!! Its a BIG WEEK for us smeppers! Eeeeek! xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning!

Thanks girls, I do feel relieved that baby is looking a normal size!! My cousins baby was born at 36 weeks weighing 6lbs 6oz - it's so strange to think that he could come out now and he'd be the same size! Eeeeek, feeling very happy!

I also didn't really realise how worried I was that the first scan was wrong when we were told boy. We couldn't get it confirmed at the 20 week scan so it did leave a bit of doubt, but there is no doubting he's a boy :happydance: 

Although, after the scan we went to pick DS up from MIL's and we told her that it was 100% boy and she was like "oh". ......Please - if anyone starts on the "I was still hoping for a girl" I will seriously take them down!!!!! :gun:

Anyway, i have the whole day to myself today. I plan on having another PJ day :happydance: SPD has started to flare up again, so need a good day doing nothing to knock it back in line! :D

What's everyone else doing today?

Certain - Eeeeeek, last day being pregnant!!! That is so exciting! What time is your c-sec booked for tomorrow? Oh I can't wait to hear news of Eleanor's arrival :cloud9: I can't even imagine how excited you are feeling knowing that tomorrow you'll be holding her!!! 

Steph - Yeh we did get a couple pics actually, one of his bits - the lady seemed v.impressed with them and insisted we have a copy for future birthday's! and she tried to get a couple of his face but you really can't see much. Haha, at first I thought you'd written that he was only estimated at 2lbs bigger than Oliver... I was thinking, 2lbs is a lot!!! 

Hoping - What date is the wedding? I will keep my FX for a scan date for before then!! :flower:

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Good morning :wave:

Smiley - aww so glad the scan went well! Lol i love that the lady was impressed with his boy bits!! Haha! Aw had uz told people uz thought it was a boy? I dont know why i thot uz had kept it a secret! Ugh, if anyone says anything abt still wanting a girl, jst tell them too eff off and have their own baby!! My SIL is constantly saying that she thinks Oliver is a girl, does my head right in!!

Haha no no, 2oz bigger!! Id feel sorry for u if he was predicted to be 2lbs bigger haha! Wot i find really strange is that i was born 7 days late and i was 6lb 8oz! I must've been bloomin tiny!! 

Aww ur wee jammie day sounds good! Hopefully u dnt have long left of this SPD bothering u! :hugs: wee lamb that u are!!

Me and OH have an appt with countrywide today to discuss mortgages and putting the flat on the market! The valuer is coming out on Tuesday :happydance: lets hope they value it at 2.5million :haha::haha: Thrn weve got the midwife at 3pm! I havent been to the midwife since i was 32 weeks! Feels like aaaages ago! 

Certain - ooooooh last day of being pregnant! Aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrgggghhhh!!!! How freaking exciting!! Hope the monitoring goes well for the last time!! Have uz told people that u will be going in for a csection tomorrow? 

Hoping - hope ur having a good day at work!! 

AFM - i appear to have woken up in a huff :haha: im proper grumpy!! But apart from that...i am all good! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

No, we hadn't told people that we knew for sure he was a boy - but I had told everyone that I thought he was a boy and the 20 week scan almost confirmed it (which it nearly did!) - but after yesterday I have said that we have 100% confirmation now, there are still a couple people saying they still think it's a girl though :dohh: 

I've been reading loads of birth stories lately and when I see babies overdue but still weighing less than 7lbs it always amazes me that they are holding babies smaller than what I am pregnant with!!

Ooh good luck with the mortgage and flat valuation stuff! I'll keep my FX for a 2.5million figure :D

Hope all goes well at the midwife! Let us know what she says - hopefully baby is nearly ready to go go go!! 

x x x


----------



## smiley330

P.S - Steph, have some chocolate for breakfast - might help with the huff :D Even if it doesn't, it's a good excuse!


----------



## steph1505

Ah yeah i forgot thats wot uz told people! Technically not a lie!! Lol! Once hes here, no one will care that hes not a girl! They'll be too busy swooning over his cute wee face! Have u and OH still not discussed the name situation any further? 

Lol yeah my wee nephew was 7lb 14oz and he was two weeks late!! U think, imagine how tiny they would be if they had been 2 weeks early!! 

Lol i think im reachig for the stars on the 2.5million valuation...il settle for 1.5million! Pfffft! Lol as long as they dnt value it at less than wot we bought it for il be happy! Maybe a wee 5 grand increase would make my day lol! Cant really expect too much in this market these days!

Lol my OH isnt speaking to me now becos ive been so grumpy!! He said "i dont know what the hell has been up with u these past few days"...:dohh: how about the fact im freaking 37 weeks pregnant!! 

Ooooh...im full term today :happydance:

Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Daaaaa Steph, you are a watermelon!!! Happy full term!!!! :happydance:

Haha, I have found myself being so miserable with my OH as well these past few days. Sometimes I can hear / see myself and I think "why am I being like this?" but still can't snap out of it. But you're right, we are heavily pregnant and allowed to be grumpy for no other reason than that!!!

How far along were you when you had Brandon? 

Yeah we had another chat about names the other night, he forced me into it. He got my laptop and started going through lists of names again. Luckily he couldn't come up with any others that we liked more than the two we have! So we are still trying to decide between those two - I just don't know what I like more?? I posted a poll on here the other week and Jasper has won that. (though it went back and forth for a little while) Not sure if that helps in any way though - I still can't decide! 

Yeah, the market is not the best at the moment - but a nice little increase would be lovely!! I'm hopeful for you :D 

I've just been looking in the breastfeeding and baby club forums, Daaaaaaaa!!! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaww i kno wot u mean! I do feel bad for being so grumpy but i jst cant help snapping! Brandon has now started moving his washing basket over to the cot and climbing into the cot and it is driving me insaaaaane! I feel bad for saying "thats not ures its olivers" but hes gonna end up breaking it! Aaah! Lol!

Aaww i guesd it will just be one of those things that when you look at his wee face, ul just know what his name is! Im glad OH didnt add any other names into the mixture! I still dont know wot one i prefer...they r both lovely! I think Jasper probably has the slightest edge but only slightly! 

Haha i am always snooping about in the baby club!! I love reading all the posts abt babies! 

Well, i went into labour at 37+6 and had him at 38+1 so im getting quite close to being the most pregnant ive ever been lol!!

Wot were u when u had DS? He arrived before his due date didnt he? Eeeeeek!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi,

Hoping - think we posted at the same time :) wow I too would have suffered with out b&b during the day - we are terrible! How you feeling?

Steph - eeek happy full term steph!! how exciting! also exciting about getting a valuation- millionaire would make me your new best friend :p hope the mw goes ok! awww he is so cute playing with the cot!

Smiley - sorry your SPD is playing up again, make the most of your pj day!! and im so glad LO is a good size :) Im sooo intrigued as to what Eleanor will be! she was small on the scan last week but I feel as though I have grown a fair bit over the last few days so we shall see :) Dont you worry about the girl requests, they will all totally fall in love with DS2 :)

AFM - last monitoring was fine again so thats good, she was having little nap at 1st then had a good old wiggle for a while :haha: - im getting sick of the MFAU ward I can tell you. The nurses all know me now! 
I cant believe its tomorrow - so exciting and slightly scary. I dont feel totally prepared although im sure we have everything....We have told a few people the date is tomorrow but not all - I expect it will get out on fb soon enough although we are really hoping we can be the 1st to 'announce' it. Not totally sure on time, we are on the afternoon list so will be between 1pm and 4pm. shockingly Im not allowed to eat from 6am (have to be a 5.30am brekkie!) or drink water after 10am!! we need to be at the hosp at 09.30am so its going to be a long and hungry day...I get very grumpy when im hungry - poor old DH! lets hope im at 1pm!!


----------



## smiley330

Ahh Steph - bless Brandon. I can understand you not wanting him climbing in it though! We don't have a cot set up for Squiggle we just have the carry cot bit of the pram on a stand (this is what we did for DS so are doing the same) next to our bed. It has a load of baby things in it at the moment (clothes, muslins, teddy etc) and every morning when DS comes in to our room he loves pointing out "Squiggle's bed" and "Squiggle's teddy" etc - He's not tried climbing into it cuz it's so small - but I think all the stuff in it has put him off trying!

I started getting contractions at 39 weeks, and had him at 39+3 - so not much earlier than due date, but still - i'll take anything over going late!! 

Certain - Gosh, that is going to seem like a long day if you can't eat or drink for that long beforehand!! Will keep FX for a 1pm slot!! GOOD LUCK! I can't wait to hear all about it :D I think it always gets out on FB somehow, people will be congratulating you before you've even thought about putting it on there!! But as long as you are able to do a proper announcement (weight, name etc) before anyone else says it then that's the main thing I think! 

x x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Bloody iPhone. Just wrote a really long post and it booted me out si am now redoing but a shorter version! 

Certain- so pleased things went well today -can't believe this time tomorrow you will be a mummy and will no longer be pregnant!!!!!! Am so excited for you!!!!!!!! Will have fx that you get early appointment so you will not starve. However with excitement you might find your appetite will go!!! Yeah so exciting. Remember to take it easy after so you recover quicker. Get your oh to do all running about. Good luck hun will be thinking of you. Big hug. Are we going to get a final bump picture????

Steph- your ds is so cute. Make sure you keep us updated from certains fb if it is updated. Hope your valuation came in at millions however with your shopping addiction not sure how long it would last - mamas and papas would rake it in!!! Hehe. My wedding is on 12 April so will be 11 weeks 6 days by then so would be great if could get scan at start of the week. Keep fx for me as then I won't have to answer any awkward questions about why I am not drinking!!!!

Certain- sorry to hear spd playing up - take it easy. Sounds like you have had my favorite kind of day- a pj day. I always get into mine as soon as I get home from work! Congrats too on being full term and a watermelon. Bump pic???? So pleased that you can relax now in knowledge you are having a normal size baby and not the big one you feared. 

Afm- feeling surprisingly well unnervingly. Not getting as tired and don't seem to have nausea or sore boobs either. Sooner I get scan and know scrubbing ok the better. Still getting up once a night for a pee something I never used to do and craving and eating cheese which is giving me very erratic dreams- will share at a later date..... Dh is rationing me as he thinks my cholesterol will go through the roof!!!!
Anyway off to bed. Good luck certain- so excited!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Sorry - steph congrats on being full term really must star using computer so can scan posts as I type. Was the midwife today too? Did she say if baby was breached? Fx he's not! Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

So girlies - we will be heading off in a moment to the hosp - sadly I cant get internet at the hospital, although DH can on his phone so I will sneakly use his to update you all when I can. 
I have had my 'last meal' and just hope I can survive with no snacks now :p starting to feel pretty nervous, just really hope all goes well.
Catch up soon.....have lovely days :)


----------



## smiley330

Good luck Certain!!!! So excited for you, you will be a mummy by the end of the day!!!! x x x x x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Good morning!!!!

Certain - i wanna wish u all the best luck for today!!! I am ridiculously excited for u!! Enjoy every moment of it! 

We cant wait to hear from u!!!

:hugs:

And say hi to Eleanour for us!! Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies...

Jut thot id give certain her own wee post there seeing as how SHES GONNA BE A MUMMY TODAY!!!!!! 

Im far too excited!

Hoping - glad ur feeling good :thumbup: hopefully ul get ur scan sooner rather than later! Lol i love the cheese addiction!! I loooooved cheesr when i was pregnant with Brandon, but it had to be melted! Lol it does give u some crazy dreams! 

Smiley - hows the spd today? Hope ur PJ day sorted u out! Hows DS feeling now? 

Thats so cute abt what DS does with Squiggles carrycot! We havent got the moses basket out yet! Its sitting in my wardrobe! Will prob get it out soon tho!

Oooh anything before ur due date is good me thinks! Lol id hope we have the same luck this time!!

AFM - well ALL last nite thruout the nite i was having contractions! I can only assume they were BHs becos im not in labour! But they were sore they were waking me up! But obv must have been BH if theyre not here now lol!

I was rolling around and bouncing on my gym ball last nite so dnt kno if thats wots caused them!

Midwife said baby is back to back! Grrrr! So i am on a mission to turn him round again! He really cant make up his mind, one week hes fine, the next hes back to back! And he isnt engaged at all! But she said thats not a big deal as most 2nd babys dnt engage til labour actually starts! 

Whats everyones plans for today? Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Eeeeek I wonder if Certain has had her baby yet!! I keep checking FB but nothing yet - I think I need to be a bit more patient! :D 

Will reply properly this eve, just stopping by quickly as I'm too excited!! x x x


----------



## steph1505

I would say theres a good chance little Eleanour is a part of the world now! Eeeeeek!! :happydance:

Aaaaw im so so so jealous!! Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Evening!!

Eeeek Certain will for sure be having cuddles with Eleanor now :cloud9:

Steph - are you sure they weren't contractions? It could be the start of slow labour?? With DS I started contracting on the Monday night, they stopped in the day then came back again on Wednesday...stopped again.... came back again and finally ended up in proper labour in the Thursday!! I don't think BH should be hurting that much?? EXCITING!!!!

I picked up a gym ball today and am hoping it will work some kind of labour wonder on me!! Are you just meant to sit on it and bounce?? 

Has your mw given you exercises to do that will help turn baby around? The little monkey!! Yeah I read that 2nd babies don't often fully engage until you're in labour, so i'm sure he'll get into the right position for the big moment :D

Hoping - That is def a good thing that you are feeling better! Enjoy it while you can, i'm sure the tiredness etc will come back in full force at some point :D Oh I love cheese - for a while I took to slicing bits of cheddar and just grilling it and eating it on it's own... Yummy! 

x x x x


----------



## Beauty2

OH Certain!!! I can't wait to see your little bundle!!!! YAY!!! Safe delivery and easy labor!!! :hugs:


----------



## steph1505

Aaaah!! I hope all went well with Certain!! Eek! 

I dont know if they were proper contractions lol! I didnt think BH were meant to hurt to the point they would wake me up! Im not sure! Ive felt quite 'niggley' today! But i dont know if thats cos ive been hoovering then went a long walk with Brandon! And (TMI) had quite a few loose bowel movements! I dunno...il see how it goes 2nite! Its prob nothing tho, im not gonna get my hopes up!

With the gym ball, i would jst sit on it and swivel my hips, or bounce yeah!! I was bouncing last nite!

The midwife said ive to kneel on the floor and lean over the ball and swivel my hips to turn baby back round! Its bloomin uncomfortable tho!!

We got our mortgage approval thru today...phew! Thats a big relief! So we jst need someone to buy our flat then we can get looking at buying a new place! Really hope it all goes to plan...quickly!! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ooh sounds quite promising!! Will keep my FX that it leads to something!! Make sure you keep us updated - haha! That has to be number 1 priority! :D

Oh yay, that's great news on the mortgage. That was quick! How did the valuation go? I hope it all does happen quickly for you, that would be great! x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Someone must have news???????


----------



## smiley330

Hopingitwill said:


> Someone must have news???????

Nope, nothing on FB yet. :shrug: I'm sure they are just busy cuddling and looking at their new baby girl :D x


----------



## steph1505

Nope no news yet!! Im sure all went great and they r just cuddling up to their gorgeous daughter! I remember when i had Brandon, i didnt lift my phone for 2 days cos i didnt wanna put him down! Shes prob feelin a bit drowsy from GA too actually, never thought of that!

Ah the valuation is on Tuesday now! Gives me a bit of time to gut the place and make it look a lot less cluttered! Gonna go get some new toy boxes 2moro, ones with lids to hide all Brandons toys! 

Haha dont worry, il let uz know as soon as i think anythings happening but i dont think this is it! Would be fabby if it was tho haha!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Off to bed- will be certains first official night as a mummy! Will check in tomorrow. steph keep an eye on the bh just in case will keep fx thst it is Smiley hope you had a good day snd spd not playing up. Am off to bed will post something linger tomorrow. If you guys hear anything post please will check b&b before work xxx


----------



## steph1505

Will def keep u posted  no news yet!!

Nitey nite xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hooray!! Just seen a post on FB from Certain - baby Eleanor is here!!!! She arrived at 2.45pm yesterday :happydance: Looks as though everything went well, Eleanor looks absolutely beautiful (like her mum) :flower:

CONGRATULATIONS CERTAIN AND MR CERTAIN!!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Hope you have a speedy recovery lovely :hugs: x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaah!! I just seen it!! 

:happydance:

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS MR AND MRS CERTAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eleanor is sooooooo cute!! 6lb 11oz! She looks teeny!! 

Aaaaaah im sooooo happy for u both!! I hope uz are having a great day with ur baby girl!

Loads of looooove!!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ahh i'm so jealous - I want my baby now!! :brat:

How are you Steph? Any more twinges? x


----------



## steph1505

Aww i kno...im so jealous!! Eleanor is absolutely gorgeous!! 

Nah...no twinges this morning! I *think* im losing bits of my plug tho! But i cant be sure lol! 

Im having the most rubbish day ever... My work havent put me on maternity leave so i havent been paid right :-( and i phoned an estate agents there to arrange a viewing of a house that ive had my eye on for about a year now...and its coming off the market!

I kno in the grand scheme of things these r small, but im gutted!! Brandons away for a nap and im lying on the couch feeling sorry for myself!! 

How r u 2day? Hows ur SPD? Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh Steph - I don't think you are far off from having your baby!!!! So exciting! I have had nothing, I have a feeling this little one is going to make me wait a while!

So what have they paid you for?? That's so annoying when your pay is wrong, you'd think a big company like them would be able to get it right as well!!! What have they said?

Sorry the house you wanted to see is coming off :hugs: that sucks - i'm sure you will find another, much nicer house though! Then you will be thankful for this one not being on!!

I'm ok thanks, I think bouncing on the ball has angered my spd today, though... I am still going to bounce, I have to feel like i'm doing something constructive!! :D

I had woken up in a right mood earlier, but i'm all calm now. 

x x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

*CONCRATULATIONS CERTAIN!!!!!!!!!!!*

So pleased everything went well - have a speedy recovery but take it easy! Enjoy baby Elenor. Can't wait to see a picture!

Girls - not long now for you both. Sorry to hear you are having a bad day Steph..... but as Smiley says am sure you will find a better house now. FX they sort out your pay. Thanks for updating and letting me know that things went well with Certain xxx


----------



## steph1505

Good evening ladies  

Aaaw i still cant believe Certains had her baby!! Aaaaw!!

Smiley - u been bouncing on ur ball 2nite? Im absolutely shattered so im not doing any bouncing 2nite! Hopefully it doesnt do ur SPD any worse 2nite! Lol i kno wot u mean abt doing something constructive lol! 

Haha why did u wake up in a mood? Just cos ur pregnant lol? Im like that! 

Work havent paid me for the last 2 weeks! I had one week of normal pay then one week holiday, but nothing after that when there should have been 2 weeks maternity pay! I think im down at least £300! Helloooo....i have bloody bills to pay!!! 

I have also seen another house that i looove so gonna go view that! Its in an area that i never thot we would be able to afford but we could afford this! It would jst need some decorating! 

Ive been feeling awful today! Def having more 'contractions' but i jst dont kno if they are BH! They are more painful than normal but there is no pattern to them & now theyve completely stopped! 

How has everyones day been?

Xxxxxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

WOW congrats CERTAIN :happydance: Im so happy for you and your new family xx

Hope you have a speedy recovery xx


----------



## smiley330

Hello!!

What beautiful weather today :D 

Steph - How are your contractions coming on? Give me a run down!! Glad you've seen another house that you love, I knew there would be a better one! 

Hoping - how are you? Do you have a busy weekend planned? 

Certain - :flower: (just in case you log on - hope the hospital is treating you and Eleanor kindly!)

I went on a long walk this morning with DS and OH - I am regretting it already. Gahhhh the pain!!! It was nice to get out in the sun early though! Now DS is having a nap then OH is taking him out to football. I think I will have to carry on with my knitting! I picked it back up again yesterday - i've got loads left to do, don't think it will be finished in time for the baby!! :dohh:

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hellooooo :wave:

Ah...sorry that ur walks coming back to haunt u! I do have to agree tho, theres nothing nicer than a morning walk in the sunshine! Me and Brandon did that the other morning! I really hope this weather keeps up and its the proper start of Summer! 

Aww have u finished knitting anything yet? Wot r u planning on knitting? U know my next question...piccies??!

Hoping - How u doing?? 

Tray - How are u doing? Hows the pregnancy going?? Not long now :D:D

Certain - I know ur probably very very very busy showering Eleanor with cuddles and kisses...but hiiiii :hugs::kiss:

AFM - Definitely not in labour lol! Ive had no contractions all day so I guess it must have just been some sore BH :dohh: I really dont like this though...last time my waters just broke and that there is a definite sign! This whole "Ooooh was that a contraction??" is rubbish!! When it does happen...i would like a clear sign so that I know!! Haha! 

Ive been de-cluttering to the max today!! I just seem to be going round and round in cirlces! I feel like Ive been clearing out this house since I fell pregnant...and yet there is still loads of crap everywhere :hissy: 

xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha decluttering is a constant mission!! There is always something you can declutter I'm sure! Boooo to the no contractions today, but maybe they'll start up again later - I really don't think it's going to be long for you now though :D 

Oh I am still knitting that blanket! I kind of hit a wall before Christmas and kept thinking I've got loads of time left to finish it, well that time has vanished and I now need to do some speed knitting quick sharp! I'll take a pic of what I've done so far and post it later tho! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol everyone keeps saying to me that they think il have had baby by next weekend! As much as id love that to be true, i dont want to get my hopes up lol! 

Aaaw i wish i knew how to knit! A hand knitted blanket will be beautiful!! Oooh yay i cant wait to see the picture!! 

Has ur pain eased up any? I hope so :hugs:

Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh that would be nice if you had the baby before next weekend wouldnt it!! FX!

Nope, the walk definitely angered the spd and i'm like a little old woman hobbling around now. Don't think i'll be doing walks like that again!! 

Do you have any nice plans for this eve?

OH is out tonight so I plan on having a bath and surrounding myself with treats!! :D (oh and knitting.... I must knit!)

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aw nooo :hugs: the sooner squiggle makes an appearance, the better!! Must be so sore!! 

Oooh ur saturday nite sounds loooovely! I really wish we had a bath! Showers just arent the same!! Wot kind of treats u gonna have? Mmmmm!

Well my OH finishes work at 6 so...hes gonna walk into a massive pile of bin bags that need to get taken to the local dump! So he can do that haha! Not really got much exciting planned! We were gonna get a chinese but dont wanna be wasting any money just incase the rest of my wages take a while to come in! Lol! And saturday night TV just isnt what it used to be lol!

My friend was out drinking last nite and was sending me drunken texts at like 10:30...while i was lying in bed! I turned to OH and said "remember the days when 10:30 meant the night was still young?" Haha! Im too young to feel this old haha!!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

I know, I am so ready for Squiggle to come out now! I feel bad as it's still quite early, I keep forgetting! I am enjoying these last couple weeks though with not being at work and only having one child to run around after, so need to just remind myself that another couple weeks means I get a bit more rest before he comes!

Not sure exactly what treats yet, crisps, chocolate - that kind of thing :D

Haha I went out last night for something to eat with my friend - we went out at 7.30 and were back before 9!! Rock and roll!! It is crazy how old I feel, especially looking back at how I used to be. Whilst we were out she mentioned getting something planned for when baby arrives (the first night out type thing) I couldn't think of anything worse right now than a night out drinking.... A nice night in with a glass of red and some food - now we're talking!

Ah your OH will love that :D My OH hates when I go on a mission, he always moans about having so much crap and taking it up to the dump!!

Did your work say they were sorting out your money? x x x


----------



## smiley330

The blanket so far...

I might add that I actually cannot knit, I just like to think I can!! It's not perfect by any stretch of the imagination - the lines are wonky, there's threads, holes and knots all over the place on the back, and it's a right pain in the arse to put together!!! But I'm hoping it will be one of those "thought that counts" type projects! :D 

x x x x x
 



Attached Files:







25 months 005.jpg
File size: 58.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## steph1505

Omg!! That looks amaaaazing!! Im so impressed that uv got different shades of blue wool! I was expecting it to be one colour! Wow! I like the fact that it isnt perfectly in line, it makes it look more hand knitted! Im majorly impressed!!

Lol my god the thought of a night out is horrific! High heels all night...oh no!!! Lol alcohol and a chinese in the house sounds way more appealing!! 

Yeah work have said i should have the rest of the money by next friday but i wont hold my breath!!

Hope ur enjoying ur night! I totally forgot Britains Got Talent started 2nite! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha thanks! I really didn't think it through though, each of those squares has to be knitted separately, then they have to be knitted (or sewn) together - it's soooooo time consuming and there's so much more room for error (which is evident!) - I should have just knitted one colour - then it would have just been one continuous piece..... Oh well, we live and learn! 

Yeah I forgot about BGT as well - i'm enjoying Simon being back, and love Walliams! I watched the Voice before, did u see that? I quite like it!

Hooray for something to watch on a Saturday again! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Haha! Oh no! I never even realised u would have to knit all the squares seperately! Lol thats made me even more impressed!!

I didnt watch The Voice last nite...but sooo many people were talking abt it on my fbook so I will defo watch it nxt week!

Well...i ended up going to my bed early last nite! I felt really 'periody'! Thats the only way i can describe it! I had been bouncing on my ball the whole way thru BGT so thats prob caused it! But i really hope this is my body starting to prepare! No contractions or anything, but just such a feeling of "i think my periods abt to arrive!" 

Wot is everyones plans 2day? Its to be 19 degrees here today :happydance: lol might take Brandon out to kick a ball about! This is why we need a garden!! 

What is everyones plans for today?

Hoping - hope ur having a good weekend :hugs:

Certain - Hiyaaaa :wave:

Xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Girls!! 

Im so sorry for the delay and thank you for letting the non fb people know!

So I am the proud mummy of Eleanor Lucy Turton who came into the world at 14.45 on 22/3 weighing 6lb 11oz. She is soooo gorgeous! The general was not very nice and they had to keep me in recovery over night because my bp rocketed but it did mean that I got one on one midwife/nurse treatment. This was good because unfortunatly we have had a real struggle with breastfeeding :( I will go into that more later but for now... here are some pics of my little lady:

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-28.jpg
https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-25.jpg
https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-27.jpg
https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-24.jpg
https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-23.jpg


----------



## steph1505

Aaaaah certain!!! Hiiiiii!!

Im soooooo glad uz are all good and having a lovely time with Eleanor! She is absolutely beautiful!! I think she looks sooo much like u!! 

Sorry to hear uv had a bit of a struggle breastfeeding! Its definitely not as easy as it looks!

Are uz home now??

Smiley....ur not in labour are u? Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hello! :wave:

Certain - Eleanor is absolutely beautiful!!! :cloud9: Sorry to hear the breastfeeding is a struggle, I hope it gets easier for you both soon (if you're still doing it?) Are you both home now? Can't wait to hear more about your gorgeous girly, I hope you're all enjoying your new addition!

Steph - Nope, unfortunately not in labour! Are you? :D Hows the 'periody' feeling?? That is a good sign no??!!

My DS is poorly, he hasn't really gotten over whatever he was ill with last week and it's just gradually gotten worse. He's got a real temp and a cough now, he was awake almost all night last night coughing. Bless him - He didn't cry or shout for us once, I could just hear him awake and coughing. I gave him some medicine a couple times but never helped! His face is red and hot and he's got a bit of a rash, so had to take him to the docs today, but they said it's just a viral thing and to keep giving Calpol / Ibuprofen. Going to have to ride it out!

x x x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Ah certain Eleanor is beautiful. You must be so proud.... well done you. Sorry to hear you had to be kept in recovery but she was definately worth it!!!! Sorry to hear you having some difficualty with breastfeeding - hope it gets sorted. Have you had much sleep? Looking at her she looks like a little angel so hopefully you and DH wont have too many sleepless nights. Looking forward to hearing more.... xxxxxx

Steph/Smiley - Sorry was mia over weekend. had a busy one sorting out work for this week at school, having a Christening and my booking appointment with midwife. They have taken my blood and urine samples and was told I will get a letter about scan this week so keep your fx that it is in the next couple of weeks before the wedding. I am going to have to see an anthestist because my bmi is over 30 but as long as my blood sugars are alright (as history of diabete in my family) i wont need to see a consultant. She was much friendlier and approachable than at our firts meeting so feel much better about it! Still worried though as I am not feeling pregnant...... I know i shouldnt complain but am dead worried that they are going to phone me and tell me pregnancy has disappeared or that at can they are not going to find anything. I keep having to persuade myself not to take another HPT - would they even work now???? Dis you guys ever feel like that? I know i should feel lucky but at least with symptoms you feel pregnant.
By the way your blanket is lovely Smiley - beautiful colours/shades.
Watched the Voice - much better than Britains Got Talent - is nice to have soimething fresh and like the idea of just being judgedd on singing. Anyway hope you are both well. keep me posted one arly labour - do curries, pineapple and sex not help????? xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Helloooo!! 

Smiley - aw no!! Thats awful abt DS! It sounds really similar to wot Brandon had a couple of months back!! Jst watch his temp! Poor wee lamb!! There really is nothig worse that when they r not well!!

Lol no im not in labour yet either!! 2moro im 37+6...wot i was when i went into labour with Brandon! The periody pains have gone...no more contractions! I think i was jst kidding myself thinking it was gonna happen! I feel really sickly today tho...just like i could throw up! That hasnt stopped me eating like a pig tho!

Hoping - aah thats good that the midwife was lovely at ur booking scan! Hopefully u see her a lot through out! And dont worry, i remember constantly saying to myself that i wasnt pregnant...and i did have morning sickness! I think its jst something that we all feel in the first tri! Fingers crossed for ur scan date...let us know when it is!! Eek! 

Haha yeah pineapples, curries and sex are meant to help! I dont like pineapples...currys i do like...and i dont see how sex is physically possible these days haha!! xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Good Morning!

Steph - Yeh, it's not really developing into anything too bad, and as long as he's full of medicine you'd never even know he was poorly. One minute he's on deaths door slumped about, but once the medicine kicks in he's charging around like a looney!!! :dohh: Ha, I don't know which I prefer!

Oooh so how are you feeling today? Any signs of going into labour at the same time as with Brandon?? 

Hoping - I have my FX for a scan date for before the wedding for you! Can't wait!! I felt exactly the same about not having symptoms etc, I think most people feel like that and worry that they'll be told there is no pregnancy - but try not to worry. Your little bub is in there just fine :D I don't think a hpt is a good idea, they start to get a bit unreliable the later in preg you are. The line will be there, but probably faint - which will just worry you more for no reason!

As for curries - yes, I will get on those. Pineapples - think you have to eat like 5 whole fresh pineapples a day for this to have any effect. Sex - what is that???

AFM - Well I think this baby has gone through a bit of a growth spurt, I have not been able to stop eating!! Seriously, even my OH was like "where are you putting all this food?" I don't know!!! I'm just STARVING! 

I'm meant to have a midwife appointment this afternoon, but will depend on how DS is feeling if I can go or not. 

x x x


----------



## smiley330

Steppphhhhhh! Are you in labour? 

Haha, I can't see there's any other reason for not posting today yet :D I think we need to start daily check ins - even if it's just a wave! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hello!! 

Im in labour!!!!!! NOOOOOOT!!!!! 

Bloody wish i was!! 

I do apologise for not checking in, i agree...i think daily check ins are a necessity now haha!

OHs mum got taken into hospital last nite so its been a bit of a hectic day! God bless her tho, all she cares about is if i have the baby and she cant visit! She is in the same hospital tho so im sure we could work sumthin out if she was still in when i have him! 

Smiley - did u get to ur midwife appointment? How is DS doing now?? 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Oooohhhh steph- I got really excited for a minute there when I read you were in labour.... Then I finished the sentence!!!!!!!!! Sorry to hear your news about mil - at least in same hospital you can visit. Bet she is hoping you hang in there gor a bit longer and keep those legs cross. 
Smiley- is it not time gor another bump picture. Hope ds is feeling better and you got to midwife appointment - any news?
Are you bouncing on your balls girls isn't that supposed to help? That sounds sooo wrong!!!!


----------



## smiley330

Good morning!!

This is my i'm not in labour wave :wave:

Hahah Steph - I honestly thought you were when I read your post, thought we were going to get a run down to a this is it! 

Hope your OH's mum is ok? Is she going to be in for a while do you know?

Yep, midwife went fine. Though I couldn't find my blue notes :dohh: Still measuring smaller by 2-3 weeks, but that just goes to show how inaccurate that is for judging the size of the baby!!! 

DS is ok thank you, I think he'll be better after today. Well i'm hoping he will be, he's meant to be going down to bournemouth to stay with my dad for the weekend - he absolutely loves playing with my younger brothers and will have a great time, so I hope he's well enough to go!! It is going to be SO strange for me and OH to not have him for the whole weekend though!!!

Oh yes - FULL TERM TODAY!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Hoping - you are right, it is time for a bump pic :D I will get on that shortly! Haha, yep - i've been bouncing away on my ball. Don't think it's really helping at all? It is VERY comfortable to sit on though!

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Good morning ladies!! 

Im here checking in with my 'not in labour' wave :wave:

Hoping - how u doing? Hows ur workload been? Hoping that its calmed down! Do u have holidays comin up for easter?

Smiley - wow a whole weekend without DS? That will be really strange, bit really good!! Aw hopefully he does feel better and is able to go!! 

Glad all went well with the midwife!! Wow ur right abt the bump measurements! Ud think they would maybe come up with sumthin new lol! I noticed in my notes im measuring a week ahead! But she never mentioned that! But my bump is freakin massive!!

:happydance: aaaaahh FULL TERM!!!!! :happydance: how exciting!!! Yaaaaaaay!!!

AFM - lol yeah i spent a whole nite bouncing on my ball :haha: i think it might have turned him a bit, im sure i can feel his back going down my right hand side! Im always like a cripple after i come off it tho!!

Well, they think MIL has had a heart attack :-( so im not sure how long she will be in for! She is hoping to get out today but i dont see that happening! We'll jst wait and see! Scary stuff tho! 

Baby has been a bit quiet the past two days! Ive still felt movement, but the type of movement has changed! I never feel him turning over or anything now! Its jusg like a wee knee prodding me, or like hes opening his palms or stretching his arms out! Smiley, wot r ur movements like?? 

Xxxxxxx

P.s this is the most pregnant ive been without being in labour! Boooooo!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

I know, really have no idea what we are going to do for a whole weekend! DS is very excited about going down to the seaside though - I would like to think he'll miss me.... but I don't think he will even a little bit! 

Oh no, sorry to hear that! That must have been scary. So she is feeling ok today if she thinks she's coming home already? 

Hmmm movements i'm getting.... I don't really know!! Feels like he stretches himself out - if that makes sense? Don't think there's any rolling over etc now. but I've read that's all totally normal for things to slow down, there's just not enough room any more. When he does move it can really hurt though!! And he has a very active couple of hours in the evenings...but yeah, it's not the same movements as what it was!

x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Ok, here is my 37 week bump pic! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Squiggle 37 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## steph1505

Aaaaw ur bump is loooovely :hugs: ive still to take my bump pic for today!

Haha aww im sure he'll miss u....slightly! Lol brandon never misses me haha!! Would be great to be down the sea side...especially with this lovely weather!! Im almost jealous of him haha!!

It really hurts me when baby moves too lol! He was def grinding down on my pelvis last nite when i was bouncing on my ball! That makes me feel better that u dont have the same kind of movements that u did have!

Ah, I think MIL is jst quitely hoping that she is gonna get out today! I really dnt think she will! Its scary tho, shes only 49! She didnt have any chest pains or anything, she was jst throwing up pretty much constantly for 3 days so she foned NHS 24 who sent paramedics out and they did some sort of test that showed signs of a heart attack! Its such a scary thought that u could have one and not know! 

Wot r u up to 2day?? Its such a lovely day here! OH is off tomorro so were gonna go for a picnic! Im really excited!! Its been so long since we did that! I really hope the weather keeps up...all the way thru til October!! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Take a bump pic!!

Ahh enjoy your picnic 2mrw, my OH has been off a lot (using up hol) and we went for one the other day - was lovely! The weather is so nice, it makes such a difference to your mood as well, I just feel so much happier when the sun is shining and DS can play about outside!

No plans for today though, DS has just asked to go for a sleep. I LOVE it when he asks to go for naps, he's been asking for a few weeks now...it's so sweet! Haha, I was in the kitchen earlier and dropped something and he shouted "Mummy.... mummy?... are you ok?" - "Yes, i'm ok thank you, just dropped something" - "Ok, just checking!" - Hahaha! he makes me laugh so much!!

Have u got any exciting plans for today? 

Wow, that is really scary that you can be having a heart attack and not know!! You just assume that you get the usual signs and you'd know! x


----------



## steph1505

Aww i kno wot u mean! The sunshine really puts me in such a good mood! And i love seeing Brandon running about in his shorts & tshirts! 

Oh my god, seriously how cute is ur DS?? I actually laughed out loud at his "just checking" comment! I love it when they come out with things that u have no idea where they learned it! I asked Brandon the other day if he wanted some grapes and turns to me and says " No mummy, im far too busy!!" I was like..."WHAT???!" Haha!! Lol uv gotta love the afternoon naps dont u? Brandons just went down for one now! I love the wee bit of peace and quiet, altho i need to clean the floors lol!! 

I shall go take a bump pic jst now! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

:wave: 

Steph - Where is your bump pic??? :D 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Checking in :wave:

Bit ofa hectic morning but i will post properly later... including bump pic! 

Hope ur all good!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

:howdy: Checking in! Haha!!

Sorry I didnt come back on last nite! I lay dozing on the couch for most of the night! :sleep:

We had the valuer guy round yesterday afternoon so had to make sure the place was perfectly neat and tidy and clean! Sadly...no 1.5million valuation! So the next step is to get a home report done and then that will be the house on the market! I think we'l wait til baby is here though before doing that cos I really cant be bothered getting viewings straight after baby is born! 

How are uz doing? Smiley, is DS all better now? Brandon has woken up totally loaded with the cold, but hes feeling very sorry for himself! Just sitting on the couch watching Mickey Mouse Clubhouse looking miserable! Poor wee lamb! 

Smiley, any twinges?? Hows the knitting going?

Hoping, any word on the scan date yet? Hope ur feeling ok! :hugs:

Oh...and heres my 38 week bump! 

I weighed myself this morning and Ive put on 4lbs in the past 2 weeks :dohh: I need to stop eating crap!!! 

xxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







38 week bump.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## steph1505

P.s, Please note that yes...I do have 7 folds of skin around my neck...thats where my chin used to be haha!! :haha: xxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Ah steph that's a lovely bump! Hard to believe you are both having boys such different shapes. Yours seems so high smiley and stephs so much rounder. They ate both equally gorgeous! Congrats on being full term smiley too. Hope both your ds are getting better. 
Well I have been off work last couple of days. Felt really sick on wed and couldn't face food- thought might be ms kicking in! Didn't help how stuffy my class was too in this heat. Anyway got home at 5 and went straight to bed. Was shivering but sweaty and hot. Temperature started going up and I was being sick couldn't eat or keep water down. Was nothing in stomach so was just throwing up bile. I phoned midwife and they said that it sounded like I had picked up a bug and with being pregnant my immune system would be low anyway. Was told to suck ice cubes and have cold compress on. Managed to start drinking a bit of water late last evening and had a bit of toast but still in bed today. Just feel really weak! Have been told if I start being sick or struggling tokeep water down again today I need to go and give bloods to have electrolytes checked. 
I also got date for scan yesterday for 17th April which is week after wedding. They have told me to phone up everyday to see if there is a cancelation and if there us they will move me forward so fx there is! Anyway, that's all my news. 
Any twinges yet from either?


----------



## steph1505

Awww Hoping :hugs: That sounds rubbish!! Hope u start to feel better really soon!! Poor u! This weather isnt gonna help at all! But the sucking on ice thing sounds like a good idea! I used to do that loads when I was pregnant with Brandon because the weather was so hot! 
Just make sure u take as much rest as possible! :hugs:

LoL we are carrying really differently arent we? LoL Im so paranoid this is a girl haha!! I really wish they had been able to double check at the growth scan lol!

Thats annoying about ur scan date but hopefully there is a cancellation and u get one before the wedding :D 

No twinges from me :-( Ive decided Im gonna stop focusing on every wee pain lol! I didnt get any with Brandon so Im just gonna see how it goes! Altho, I am now the most pregnant I have ever been! I had Brandon at 38+1...and Im now 38+2! So this whole 'second babies come earlier' is a load of nonsense lol! 

Brandons just away down for a nap so Im gonna go for a niiiiice long shower! Im loving my showers these days (dont want that to sound like I dont normally wash!!) but Im in there for like 45 minutes now with all sorts of different sponges and lotions and potions haha!! 

Ooooh and my new craving is CIDER!!! I am absolutely desperate for one! It must just be the weather or something but I was actually crying last nite because OH offered to go get me one, then realised that it was after 10pm and up here in stupid scotland u cant buy alcohol after 10pm!! But I havent had any alcohol this pregnancy so I think Id feel really guilty having it! But I am desperate!! Aaaah!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Ah Hun- are you planning on breastfeeding? Can you drink if you are? I suppose that craving is slightly better than washing lotion! Can you not get non alcoholic? Move to England.... No rulesclike that here..... 
Smiley- youneedto give labour wave!!!!!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Oh I am a prune snd official featus today!


----------



## Beauty2

Hopingitwill said:


> Oh I am a prune snd official featus today!

YAY!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Congratulations on being a prune and a fetus!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## steph1505

Aaaah! Hoping!! Happy prune day!! I remember being so excited when baby went from being an embryo to a fetus! Eek! How exciting! Yaaaay!! :happydance:

Im not planning on breastfeeding (dont judge me lol)! Im not a big drinker at all! LoL its so strange that I want alcohol! 

SMILEY!!! Where is ur 'not in labour' wave??? xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Sorry girls.... :wave: 

Defo not in labour - boooo! Just dropped ds off for the weekend, am in the car now so will reply properly later on :D

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaw!! Hope DS has a fabby weekend!! Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Girls,

How are you all? I see no babies have arrived...fx they will appear soon :)

Smiley - hope you enjoy your ds free weekend :) will be strange im sure! your bump is gorgeous! 

Steph - love the bump - not long now i reckon!

Hoping - so sorry you are ill :( :hugs: keep the fluids up :) fx you can move the scan :)

Sorry I havent been popping in as much - my time is no longer my own!! :) things have been up and down which im sure is normal. She is a gorgeous baby and she will happily sleep in her basket during the day but come the night she will only sleep on us!! Rather frustrating and feeling extremely tired! Any tips ladies? 
As i mentioned before we had a few issues with bf - i have pretty flat nipples (TMI)so she couldnt latch on :( I had to hand express and top up with formula for the first night, it was very frustrating and tiring! Then on the next day an amazing mw suggested nipple shields and with those we were able to get a latch :happydance: so now she is feeding like a trooper! Every 2-3 hours for at least 25mins! very rewarding but tiring too :) so far we have had no luck without the shields but we will see when she gets a bit bigger - it does make things a bit more complicated and not looking forward to trying to do it in public! I am planning on expressing soon so that DH can do a bottle at niight and also possibly for when we are out and about.

The c section was fine (well, i was asleep :p) and it was lovely coming around to see DH and baby girl. It is pretty hazy for the first bit but got to hold her pretty quickly. The pain wasnt too bad as I had strong painkillers :) they had to keep me in recovery overnight because my BP went really high (160/102 at one point) and they were worried i may have pre e (apparently it can come after birth!?) so that was a shame but i think it was better than the ward. On day 2 i went to the ward, they were supposed to check it 4 hrly but they didnt. The ward was ok, but the mw are so busy and a mixed bunch! getting out of bed was hard the first few times but the pain was not too bad at all and im pretty much back to normal movement now (although no lifting :)) so thats great. The 2nd night was just hell!! Eleanor had really bad wind etc from the fluid in her belly and just wouldnt stop crying :( it was so hard and the mw were so mean to me. I got no sleep at all so was exhausted as that was 2 nights without..anyway the next day i begged to go home and was allowed to :) such a relief. We are now using infacol which is great!! 
So anyway we are getting there and Im trying to sleep as much as i can...she is making nom nom noises now so time for a feed..!


----------



## steph1505

Aaah certain :wave:

So nice to hear from u!! 

Dont apologise for not being on all the time...its scary how all the days (and nights) roll into one! Before u know it ur baby is a week old! :D:D Aw sleeping is a tough thing to tackle! I cant quite remember what we did with Brandon in the first few weeks! I think we used to cuddle him to sleep and then put him down in his basket! Will Eleanor sleep in her basket if uz put her down in it once shes asleep? Or does she wake up as soon as u put her in it? I wouldnt worry too much about it, shes obviously just enjoying cuddles with her mummy and daddy :cloud9: The sleep deprivation is tough, especially as you are up every few hours feeding but u do literally just need to sleep whenever Eleanor sleeps! And just dont try to do too much! :hugs: The first few weeks are just all about adjusting! 

Aw thats good that the nipple shields have really helped u with breastfeeding! Sounds like shes loving her milk :thumbup: So happy for u!! 

How is ur DH adjusting? Dont wanna forget about the daddy :hugs:

Glad the csection went well and ur recovering well! I found the recovery from mine really good too so thats fab :thumbup: I think ul always get a mixed bunch of midwives, one that will tell u to give the baby a dummy, the next will tear the dummy out the babys mouth (that happened to me in hospital!)! And apparently the 2nd night after the baby is born is always the worst! I remember it being AWFUL with Brandon and a midwife actually came and took him away from me for an hour or two to let me sleep! It would have been nice for them to support u better! But at least u are home now and uz can be ur own wee family! :hugs::hugs:

Hopefully Smiley and me will be joining u soon! Have u made ur first post in the baby club yet??? :flower: xxxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

:howdy: Not in labour!! 

Altho ive got Brandon & his cousin this morning...so fingers crossed they send me into labour!!

Xxxx


----------



## smiley330

Good afternoon!

:wave:

Hoping - Sorry you were feeling so poorly, I hope you feel better soon. How are you feeling today? I will keep my FX that you manage to get a cancellation for a scan!!! 

Steph - How are you? Any twinges? Hows being the most pregnant you've ever been feel? :D I had a gladd of red wine the other night, I hadn'd had any alcohol this preg - but it was BLISS!!! Soooo nice. Can't wait to just be able to have the odd glass when I fancy again! Hows your cider craving? I would just have one if I were you!

Certain - lovely to hear from you!!! Oh gosh, I remember those first few weeks of DS just not wanting to sleep at night. I don't think we actually had a magic solution, but just go with whatever she wants! Some nights I had DS in bed with me propped in my V-pillow, some nights he spent most of it in his carseat, some nights we just took turns carrying him around and rocking him to sleep, other nights I let him sleep on me..... I know none of these things are advised, but when you are getting no sleep you do whatever you can!! And it really does not last forever - so just try to enjoy that she wants to cuddle all the time :D

Sorry to hear you had a mean midwife, I hate hearing things like that. You're so vulnerable during those first few moments and it's so sad if you get a midwife who can't sympathise and be helpful!

AFM - Well we dropped DS off yesterday. He still wasn't completely better but he would have been so sad if he didn't go!! Me and OH went out for a curry last night, I had a HOT one!! Trying to get things moving... but nothing. It's so weird to just be able to do what we want though and not have to worry about coming back at a certain time, or being quiet when we get in. We have just spent all of today so far in bed!!! Haha!! Think we're going to go out this evening to the dogs, so that'll be nice!

Just seen on FB that another person I know has had their baby - Ohhhhh I want mine!!!!

I have been getting lower back ache since yesterday, but nothing to really write home about. It's very much a "my period is coming" back ache (I always get back ache when AF is due) Still getting BH, but again - nothing special. Would like to be losing some mucus plug or my waters to break for some concrete labour signs!! Though, I didn't get any of that with DS so not expecting to this time either :shrug:

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hello!! 

Smiley - ur day sounds soooo good! I honestly cant remember the last time i spent all day in bed! Especially with OH!! Lovely!! Hope uz have a lovely night too!! When is DS back? 

I kno exactly wot u mean about the 'my periods about to start' feeling! I feel it in my csection scar! Thats always where i feel my period cramps! Like u, i wish i had a concrete sign! I def have 'twinges' of pain every now and then but it doesnt amount to anythin! I just hate how every wee pain or feeling makes me think this is it!!

I have my appointment with my consultant on Thurs to book my csection :-( i def did not think i would make it to that appointment! I suppose ive still got 5 days! 

Cant believe its April 2moro :happydance: We will def have our babies in April :happydance:

Ah u had a glass of wine? That makes me feel better! OH brought me in a few low alcohol ciders (less than 1% and only half a unit)! I had one last nite and i looooved it! It totally hit the spot! But of course, i want one now again lol! Im totally gonna have one in the freezer waitin on me to come home from the hospital!

Hoping - how u feeling 2day? Much better i hope! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha, I know! The last time we spent the day just lazing around in bed was well before DS was born!! It's been lovely! DS is due back tomorrow at some point.... we cant decide if we can get motivated to go out this evening now - hmmmm decisions, decisions!

Oh I forgot to say, I finished that blanket the other night. I literally didn't look up from it for about 8 hours and it's now at a decent size. I might do a bit more, but if I don't - then it's big enough now to be considered finished! :happydance:

Ah I haven't had any pains or twinges like that - sounds quite promising for you! But you never can tell can you. I spent some time googling lower back pain at 37 weeks hoping it would show loads of people going into labour a few days later... but nope!! Haha! I knew it wouldn't, but there's no harm in hoping :D

I totally know that feeling about wanting another drink now!! After my glass of red I was pining after another glass.... I'm still pining! It's just so nice!! 

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaw well done on finishing ur blanket :happydance: Im seriously impressed with u! I bet Squiggle loves it! 

Lol i dont even wanna think about labour anymore! Ive felt soooo periody ALL day, totally drained of any energy! If i went into labour 2nite i dont think id have the energy to deal with it lol! I really dont want an April Fools Baby so id be quite happy to wait it out til Monday! But on Monday...the eviction notice is in serious enforcement! Haha! 

So, are uz goin out 2nite? Were jst watching The Voice just now! This is the 1st time ive watched it...im not sure i understand the rules lol! 

I have another cider here... Low alcohol again! But i dont know if thats terrible to have one 2 nites in a row! 

Xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

:wave:

ITS APRIL!!!!!!! :happydance:

Xxx


----------



## smiley330

:wave:

Hooray for April!!!! We will have our babies this month!! :happydance:

How was your night? We stayed in in the end! Haha! Just got too comfy and didn't want to go out :D we watched the voice too, I really love it - not sure why?! 

Ah don't worry about the cider, hope u enjoyed it! 

Last night i woke up feeling really sick, and my back is SO achey! I am hoping I'm not coming down with something. Feel a bit better this morning but still kind of 'bleh'. I think baby is laying funny and that's why my back hurts.... Either that or he's had a big growth spurt and my back can't take the weight anymore! 

How are u feeling? x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hello!!

I never got a notification that u had replied!! Straaaange!

Aww glad uz had a nice night! A lazy day is just what the doctor ordered sometimes! I really enjoyed The Voice! We watched that then BGT then I went to bed lol! Was knackered! Think I should maybe start taking my iron tablets cos I have just felt so tired recently!

Aww :hugs: I hope ur not coming down with something! Maybe its the start of something! Eek! Do u remember how u felt very early on last time? Do u think Squiggle is back to back? Get leaning over ur ball!! I do that when my back hurts and it really helps ease the pain!! I hope he hasnt had a growth spurt lol! LoL!

I didnt have the cider last nite, might have it tonight lol! OH had put it in the freezer for me so it would be nice and cold but he forgot to take it out in time and it was just a huge block of ice :dohh: haha!! 

Do uz have DS back yet? Hope he had a lovely time at the beach! :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning! :wave:

How is everyone?

Hoping - Are you ok? Hope you're feeling better!

Steph - Ah yeah, maybe try taking some of your iron tabs - it's no fun feeling so exhausted! From what I can remember before I went into labour with DS was that there were NO signs. I didn't feel any different at all. Just woke up in the night with contractions (didn't know that's what they were at the time) and that was that. 

Yep got DS back yesterday, he had a lovely time. He's still poorly though :nope: I don't know what else to do. The doctors are just saying to keep him dosed up on calpol and nurofen and it will pass. But it's been nearly 2 weeks now?? I have managed to get him in at the docs this afternoon so am trying not to give him any medicine so that they can see how ill he is when he hasn't had any. but I feel so bad for him, he's got a bright red face, feels like he's on fire and just doesn't want to move other than for cuddles. I know that the doctor will just say the same as the one of the phone - that it's "viral" and he just has to ride it out. But surely giving medicine every 2 hours for nearly 2 weeks is not good???

Gaahhhhh!!! I just wish they'd give him some antibiotics and be done with it, but they wont!!

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Morning:wave:

Aww ur poor DS!! Yeah id def be taking him back to the doctors!! Poor wee lamb that he is! Ud think that 2 weeks is plenty of time to get the virus out his system! When Brandon had his viral infection, the hospital gave him stronger paracetemol than calpol & it really made a difference quickly! So u could maybe ask for that! Let us kno how uz get on! 

Lol i didnt have any signs of labour starting before my waters broke! Lol maybe we should stop looking for signs! Its like TTC again, all the symptom spotting! 

Hoping - How u feeling? R u back at work now?

Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yeah, the doctors are just being really shit. They are so arrogant and dismissive that it's nothing without even wanting to see him! I think I am going to have to have a fight when I go down...I hate being one of those people who are pushy with doctors, but just being nice and doing what they are saying is not helping!

Haha, yeh I think we should probably stop looking for signs. It is like TTC! haha! I would really really like him to arrive this weekend though!!!! 

Do you have anything nice planned today?

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aw u defo need to be one of those mums!! I said to a doctor "u dont know my son, i do! I know there is something wrong!!" I think if they see that u wont back down then they'll do more! Grr!!

Aw i def want baby here this weekend too! That'd be funny if we went on the same day haha! 

Im goin over to see OHs mum today, she hasnt seen Brandon since she got out of hospital so thot id take him over to see her! 

Are u doin much apart from the doctors?

Xxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ah is your OH's mum out of hospital now? How is she? 

Well I actually managed to see a decent doctor and he's given DS some antibiotics - hooray!! Hopefully that will help quickly! He said he's got a chest infection and I think the fact DS was on fire when i took him helped his case as well! So he's all tucked up in bed dosed up again with various medicines :D

Haha Steph, I'd love it if we went into labour at the same time - would make me laugh! FX for this weekend!! 

Just about to have a bath, I've got the mother of all headaches at the mo so hoping it does one soon! 

x x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey girls. 
Sorry been Mia but had so much work yo catch upon with me being off last week. Back today then break up for easter thurs. Feeling a lot better got appetite back. Had a couple of rough days were couldn't even face water, but apart from feeling a bit weak and tired am fine. 

Certain- lovely to hear from you. Hope you enjoying motherhood. Sorry to hear about shitty midwife, there is always one. 

It's April- 2 spring babies are due. How am I going to know if you both go into labour at same time????????

Sorry to hear your ds is not well smiley. Hopefully antibiotics will help him get better quickly. 

Right off to bed. Will be looking for labour waves!!! Xxxx


----------



## steph1505

:howdy:

Good morning!

Smiley - Aww thats good that u got a good doctor!! Makes a difference!! Thats terrible that other docs would have left him when he has a chest infection! Poor wee lamb!! Hopefully the antibiotics kick in quickly and he'll back to his old self!

Hows the headache? Did the bath soothe it? Hope so! 

Hoping - aw glad ur feeling a bit better!! Ul really enjoy the easter break!! How long do u get off? The schools here stopped last friday! 

Lol dont worry, il let uz kno when im in labour!!

AFM - ive had a rubbish sleep! I was up loads, in pain! But its clearly not labour! My whole body is aching now tho, especially my legs! Dont know what it was! I think i lost quite a big bit of my plug last nite, not sure tho! It was disgusting! Lol! OH is off today and we are going a wander round the shops! So hopefully the walking will do me some good! 

Im jst gonna have a wee rant tho, i wanted to go out for lunch or sumthing but my bloody store manager didnt 'authorise' my wages to be repaid to me til yesterday!!! So now i wont get the rest of my money til Friday! I was raging when OH came in and told me yesterday!! 

Wots everyones plans for today? Hoping...sorry, ur working!! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning! :wave:

Hoping - glad you are feeling better lovely :hugs: being that poorly really takes it out of you though so be sure to rest when u can! Are you not on Easter hols now? Schools here broke up same as Stephs last Friday!

Steph - Oh I hope this is the start of things for you! Yes, be sure to go out for a nice long walk today and see if that gets things moving :D You're 39 weeks tomorrow aren't you!!! That's when things started for me with DS... surely you wont be pregnant much longer :D

That's crap about your money!!!! How come she only authorised it yesterday? I'd have rung up and had a right moan at them! 

Yeh DS has woken up today MUCH better already!!! Can still hear he's not quite right, but he's a lot happier - so FX that will be that now! It would have been terrible timing for him to be so poorly when the baby arrives. He wouldn't leave my side all yesterday and nobody else would do!

Well plans for today.... I am not feeling too great, still got this headache and generally just feeling a bit crappy so nothing too exciting! I think MIL wants to take DS out for lunch so I shall prob have a quick nap if she does take him! 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Yeah 39 weeks tomorrow! Cant believe it! Only 8days til due date...how did that happen haha?! Aw i really hope its something happening! I bet im still pregnant at 41 weeks haha! 

Aww thats so good ur DS is much better! Hopefully hes totally better by 2moro! Its such a wee shame for them, especially when they r so clingy! 

Aww thats good ur MIL is gonna take DS for a bit! Defo a good idea to go for a nap!! Thats always my first choice when Brandon goes for a sleep! Hope ur not comin down with anythin!! Def try sleep it off!! 

Ugh my manager must clearly not realise how important a couple of hundred pounds is to us poor folk! Hes on 100K a year so i dont imagine he knew how important our money was to us! Lol im such a bitch but i dont care!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Wow, 8 days till due date - that makes it sound so close! I know it is close, but just saying 8 days - eeeeekk! Come on baby, time to come out!!

Hahaha! Love your rant at your manager! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol i kno! Single digits is a bit scary! That'll be u in 5 days lol! Eek!! 

Hows ur headache now? Did u get ur nap?

Ive been gettin loads of BH today! I had been taken raspberry leaf capsules but changed to the tea, i dnt know if thats causing them! 

I meant to ask, have u got ur DS a present from baby yet? I have no idea what to get Brandon!! Xxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning!! :wave:

Steph - Headache is still lurking, keeps coming and going and I can't properly shift it. :growlmad: I have noticed a weird lump on the side of my head though, right at the temple?? It's slightly concerning, not quite sure what it is but it's really sore. It feels like i've been punched in the head (or banged my head on something) but I defo haven't hit my head at any point. 

Strange. 

I have heard that the tea is more effective than the tablets and gives people more BH? But I've only ever had the tea so can't really comment. I got loads and loads of BH yesterday evening though - was hoping they would turn into the real thing but NOPE. 

Haha I was going to ask you actually if you'd gotten Brandon anything yet as I still hadn't got my DS something. I wanted to get him a Woody or a Buzz but had a look and the big ones are like £45 each!!!! 

I was meant to say to you as well, I saw your status yesterday about Olly Murs.... my DS has the BIGGEST obsession with him as well!! It's so funny. In particular "heart skips a beat" - he knows all the words and sings and dances to it all the time!! hahaha! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Morning:wave:

Hhhmmm...thats really strange about ur head!! U should really get to the doctors about that! It could be nothin but u dont wanna take chances! Even if they put ur mind at ease! 

Lol BH are so infuriating! I continually think they'll turn into more! Lol were not doing very good at not looking for signs haha!!

OMG i wonder if there is somethin about Mr Murs that kids love! Brandon absolutely loves 'Dance with me' but recently he just wants to listen to his album constantly! And we were at sainsburys yesterday and a guy walked past us in the type of hat olly wears and Brandon goes chasing after him shouting "Olly Murs! Wait for me!!" I was mortified haha! Lol they r so cute when they sing arent they? Haha! This is probably quite a bad thing, but Brandon also sings "sexy and i know it" by LMFAO! I didnt teach him it, hes jst picked it up off the music channels! 

Aww i kno, Buzz and Woody r really expensive! I got Brandons in a half price sale! I couldnt justify spending that! I really dont know what to get Brandon but il need to get it soon! Hhhmmm!! Its so hard! Did u get ur DS to make Squiggle a teddy?

Ive got my consultant appointment tomorro morning! I really hope she examines me and im 4cm!! Lol thats my ideal situation! Haha! Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Oooh! Happy 38 weeks to u! :happydance:

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hahaha, that is so funny! I can just imagine if DS thought he saw Olly Murs! Did I tell you the fish he got for his birthday are called Olly and Murs :dohh: Oh dear! Awww I bet it's so funny seeing him sing that, it's funny which songs they pick up and start singing isn't it. We don't really watch the music channels that much at the mo, but I don't suppose it'll be long till he starts singing something inappropriate! :D

No he hasn't made the teddy yet either, OH is thinking that he will just take DS to choose something on the way to the hospital (it's just going to be OH and DS picking us up) - which is kind of last minute, but if OH wants to rush about and do that it's up to him! 

Ooh what is this appointment for again? To see if you can still go ahead with the vbac? FX for 4cm!!! 

x x x x x x


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> Oooh! Happy 38 weeks to u! :happydance:
> 
> Xxxxxx

Ooh thank you!! Happy 39 weeks to you!!! x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaah! Ur fish are Olly and Murs!!!! That is BRILLIANT!!!! Haha i actually love that!! 

Aww that'll be nice for ur OH to do with DS!! I wouldnt trust my OH to remember lol! He was a nitemare with getting stuff last time so i planned ahead haha!! Its jst gonna be OH and Brandon pickin us up too...and ive warned him to take me straight home! No goin to MILs or anythin lol!! He gives me this look of "as if i would do that" but i know it prob crossed his mind!! 

Tbh i dnt even kno what the appointment is for! She said she would check to see wot stage im at (?) Im 39 weeks...thats wot stage im at! And she will also give me my csection date i think for just incase i go late! Im not 100% sure tho! Xxxx


----------



## smiley330

I know, poor fish! ... but that's what DS wanted to call them, so that's what they are! 

To be honest, I don't fully trust OH but if he doesn't manage to get it after saying he would I have warned him I am likely to kill him!!! And yep - i've giving him the same "we are going straight home" speech. I have also told him not to arrange any kind of visits without speaking to me first... I think we're on the same wave length (ie. I don't really want to be bombarded with visitors straight away) but I am sure he'll speak to his family without me and before I know it they'll all be over! I just don't want to rush anything this time - that make sense? I want time for us 4 to settle (even if it's for a day!) before everyone else hits. 

Haha, sounds like a good appointment then! So if you go late you'll get the c-sec instead? Ooh that is exciting to know you'll have a definite date though! 

I've just been for a walk round town... hoping to give little Squiggle a kick up the bum... Nothing.

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol i love those names for the fish haha!

Haha def sounds like were on the same wave length! Ive put a ban on visitors at the hospital! Except from granparents! I never thot id be one of those women but i can remember how overwhelming it was last time! I remember the 2nd nite in hospital, ELEVEN people turned up! So ive said to people they can wait til i give the go-ahead! Im sure there will be some that dnt listen tho lol! 

Aaww give it time, maybe ur walk will kickstart something 2nite! I think were being really impatient...were not even at our due dates haha! Prob cos our DS's came early, we expect these ones to do the same!! Grr! Lol! 

We r stayin at MILs tonight so she can get up wih Brandon 2moro mornin cos the appointment is at 9am! But OH is workin backshift and MIL is out too so il be left in with OHs stepdad! Hhmmm...fun night :thumbup: think il be takin myself for a loooong bath! 

MIL suggested the other day that we just move in with her til i go into labour so that Brandon is already there! Em...no! I love the woman dearly but theres no place like i home! I want to labour in my own house...i had my entire labour at her house last time! I kno she is only tryin to be nice but...no! Sorry, that turned into a bit of a rant lol! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh i've said no visitors at all to the hospital either.. not even the grandparents!! I know, it seems a bit mean - but I don't care, haha! 

Yeah I was thinking i'm just being impatient, i'm only 38 weeks today - so still plenty of time for him to arrive before the dreaded "overdue" stage!! I was just assuming that he would arrive earlier than DS1 did - that's how it's meant to work!! :haha:

Haha, I can see why you are saying no to your MIL's offer - I'm sure she means well, but yeah... no way!

Enjoy a nice bath tonight though!! It's OBEM night as well, will you be able to watch that? Last episode!! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Oh wow have u said no visitors?? Im impressed! I wouldnt dare haha!! Its different this time tho cos we have to introduce the big brothers! 

Yeah im gonna watch OBEM! MIL loves it so we'll wath it when she comes back in! Did u see theres a programme on 2moro nite catching up with all the babies from last year! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

WAAAAVVVEEEEE!!!! :wave: No labour here :growlmad:

Steph - Good luck with your appointment today, i'm looking forward to finding out what it's for :D 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Helloooo! 

Sorry im just comin on now! Well, the appointment went well! Im 1cm dialated & he is 4/5ths engaged! So she gave me a sweep! It wasnt too bad, i wouldnt say sore, just uncomfortable! 

She said its looking good & that i should def be able to achieve a VBAC! If i havent had him by 12th weve to go back up and get another sweep! But she said that 85% of sweeps work first time round! So fingers crossed!

Ive went to the toilet and when i wiped there was quite a lot of bloody mucus...but i dont know if thats my show or if its just because shes been mucking about up there! 

Ah well, we shall see!!

How r u feelin 2day? Hows ur headache?

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Steph!!!! She gave you a sweep! I am SOOO jealous, but super excited for you - Ohhhh I bet it wont be long now at all! I will need a minute by minute run down when things start happening :D 

I'm feeling ok today, a whole lot of nothing. Still got that headache though which is annoying. Just a dull ache that's there allllll the time (well for these past few days) 

Oh it's a full moon tomorrow night apparently! x x x


----------



## steph1505

I really hope it does kick something off! Ah we shall see! I dont wanna get my hopes up tho! 

Oooh a full moon! Ooh we'll have the tide on our side haha! 

Thats not good that u still have that headache! U should def go to the doctors! Maybe ur anaemic! 

I didnt get a csection date or anythin today, she said she'd rather leave that til next week! But she said it would be around the 21st of april! Thats bloody ages away! 

Do u have any plans for 2day? Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Haha! And dont worry, il give u ur minute by minute updates  xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Come on the moon!! Send us some labour gravity... or whatever it is you do!

Yeah, I think I do need to speak to the doctor - but there are no appointments at all till next thursday (mental). So just going to have to wait now. I don't see my midwife again now until i'm 41 weeks either... I really hope I don't have to book that appointment. Maybe i'll try and call my midwife and see if she says anything about the headache...

Ah that is ages away, but I guess she wants to give you plenty of time to labour by yourself so you can go for the vbac!

Nope, no plans at all today - been napping, and eating. DS is at the childminders, so I decided to do nothing! haha! x x x


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> Haha! And dont worry, il give u ur minute by minute updates  xxxxxxx

:happydance:


----------



## steph1505

I really hope it does kick something off! Ah we shall see! I dont wanna get my hopes up tho! 

Oooh a full moon! Ooh we'll have the tide on our side haha! 

Thats not good that u still have that headache! U should def go to the doctors! Maybe ur anaemic! 

I didnt get a csection date or anythin today, she said she'd rather leave that til next week! But she said it would be around the 21st of april! Thats bloody ages away! 

Do u have any plans for 2day? Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Errr Steph - have u just posted the same thing twice? Or has my BnB gone mental? x x x


----------



## steph1505

Oh my god!! I wonder why its done that!!

Well...im having contractions! Every ten minutes! Keep ur fingers crossed this is it! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

steph1505 said:


> Oh my god!! I wonder why its done that!!
> 
> Well...im having contractions! Every ten minutes! Keep ur fingers crossed this is it!
> 
> Xxxxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

EEEEEEKKKK! Good luck - F firmly X'd!!!!!! x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol i think baby and bump is totally messing up! Im getting notifications to tell me that i posted lol!

I was gonna say, u should def phone ur midwife and say about the headache! She'll prob want to see u! 

Aw are u enjoying ur day of nothingness? It sounds fab!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha, something is going wrong!

Yeah I rang the mw and just gonna pop in tomorrow so she can check blood pressure I think, she didn't sound too concerned as not having any swelling or anything and baby is moving LOADS - so will see what she says about the head!

Yep, day of nothingness is great! Although I have had too much time to get really impatient about baby!! But we've got plans all over the long easter weekend so will be busy from 2mrw onwards... hopefully going into labour - haha! 

So excited that you're totally on your way!!! Have you told anyone? / is OH at home with u now? x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aww glad ur goin in 2moro! Prob best jst to get checked out!

Oooh we had absolutely nothing planned over the easter weekend! An easter egg hunt on sunday at MILs! But apart from that...nothing!

OH had the day off anyway for our appt so hes here! Weve been talked into staying at MILs :dohh: so were back home just now picking up my hospital bag! Its so confusing tho, im totally "is this a contraction? Was that a contraction?" But i.am definitely having them! Definitely not BH cos i can feel them in my bum! Lol!!

Im not gonna mention to anyone just now just incase they fade away into nothing! But im taking my ball over to MILs so im gonna spend the night bouncing away! Lol! 

Im jst so scared that it all goes away! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha! They defo sound like contractions, and if they're coming regularly / painful then it's got to be it - defo keep on ur ball tonight to encourage them along!! 

That's good OH is with u anyway, are you keeping track of how long they last etc? I have an app on my phone from DS1 - cant wait to use it again to record them! (haha, what a loser!) x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol i have an app too! Haha! I havent started using it yet tho! Will do it when we get back to MILs! They r lasting roughly 30 secs i would say! 

Still very early stages i guess! I just think this is a bit too good to be true! A sweep at 9am and by 2pm im having contractions? Lol everyone told me sweeps were rubbish! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Eeeek I just pop in to see how you all are and see and exciting update! Steph how amazing- keep us updated :happydance: hope you manage to get some sleep tonight to get you ready 

Smiley- not long now for you I'm sure of it  

AFM- sooo tired!! Dd is cluster feeding- must be a growth spurt! Shes wanting boob for 30-40mins every 1.5-2.5 hrs!!! So no sleep last night :-( I've also gone and got a bladder infection so feeling rather rotten at the mo. However the health visitor came today and she is now weighing 7lb 7oz!! Shes getting a double chin :haha:


----------



## smiley330

Certain - Ahhh that is a great weight gain, bless her! and well done to you as well, feeding that much is very tiring! Has the breastfeeding gotten a little easier? Sorry to hear about the bladder infection though, I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Steph - I've heard a lot of mixed views on sweeps, but generally I think if you are on your way then a sweep first time will definitely have some good results. You said you were already 1cm etc so I think it's just given you the little push in the right direction :D 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey girls! 

Certain...wot a fab weight gain for Eleanor! Good girl! The cluster feeding must be hard but ur doing so well! So sorry to hear abt the bladder infection tho! :hugs: ouch!! 

Smiley - let me kno how u get on at the midwife! 

Well, contractions got to 6mins apart and lasting about 45-50 secs last nite so i went to bed and they have stopped coming so regularly! They r back to about every ten mins! Im gonna fone labour ward at 7am, letting OH sleep! Im currently walking up and down MILs living room, stopping every so often to bounce on that ball! I have lost sooooo much bloody mucus!! Its disgusting! And having some diarrhea, so i do def think this is it! I just need to be cautious cause of the whole VBAC thing so thats why im gonna phone ward soon! 

I will keep uz posted!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning! 

Ooh good luck Steph, let us know what they say when you've rung up! Can't be much longer now, just stay as active as possible :D

AFM - Worst. Nights. Sleep. Ever. My back was hurting so much, then my head was just pounding - I think I woke up about 2am and didnt properly get back to sleep at all. Ugh, so tired now! :nope:

x x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

How exciting steph- won't be long now. Keep us posted. Fx you font have a long wait. 
Smiley- sorry to hear you had a bad nights sleep and head still hurting. Have you spoken to midwife- what did she say?
Certain- lovely to hear from you. Sorry you are tired but all worth while as Eleanor is gaining weight! Hope your water infection gets better soon. 

Afm- Easter holidays - at last 17 days off!!!!!


----------



## steph1505

Hello!

Quick update, will post more later!

Have been sent home from hospital to do this at home for now! Im no further dialated or anythin! 

I know this is gonna go the exact same way as last time! I can just tell! But il just wait and see! 

Contractions r every 5 mins!

Smiley - how r u feelin? How'd u get on at midwife?

Hoping - wooo happy holidays!!!!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Ah steph - hopefully a slow start but then a quick end! How long was your first labour. Got fx things move quickly for you soon xxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning girls! 

Steph - how are things going?? :hugs:

Sorry didn't update yesterday, went to see the midwife who agreed something wasn't right. My blood pressure was way up, not high for others but considerably high for what my 'norm' is. So she sent me up to the hospital to get checked. They traced baby's heartbeat and also showed all the tightenings I was getting - all perfectly fine. Took bloods etc... Then just had to wait for the results. Everything came back fine but I've got a kidney infection (explains the bad pains in my back I've been getting) so just got some antibiotics to sort that out. 

Was such a long day!!!! We were at the hospital for nearly 6 hours! Ugh! Nevermind tho, hopefully I'll start to feel better now! 

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Aww smiley- sorry to hear you have had a horrid hospital day :-( kidney infection is nasty :hugs: it's weird seeing the BH on the trace isn't it? :) fx not too long now.

Steph- any update!? So excited!

Hoping- woo for a long holiday  enjoy your break. How you feeling now?


----------



## Hopingitwill

Feeling fine now thanks certain. Just counting down days until scan. How you doing- had any more sleep?

Smiley- sorry to hear about your kidney infection. At least you have some antibiotics so hopefully you will start feeling better soon. Keep us updated if there is any news on stephs Facebook. 

Hoping that no news on here means you are well and truly into labour xxx


----------



## smiley330

Thanks both! :D 

I am stalking Stephs Facebook big time, but nothing on there as yet. I'm thinking the same as you hoping - hopefully no update means in the full swing of labour (or better, that he's arrived!!) 

Hoping - do u have any nice plans for your time off? 

Certain - it was strange seeing the BH on the monitor, I could feel them but they weren't painful at all - the mw thought they'd be more painful?! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hiya girls! 

Very quick post!

Got examined at 12pm, im 3cms which is a massive change to yesterday, the consultant is really happy that ive managed it on my own! Im in so much agony but i feel positive that im actually dialating on my own! 

In a ward at the mo, once i get to 4cm il get moved to labour ward and then ive been told il get 6 hours to deliver or else they will move to csection!

But il try keep uz posted! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ooooh Steph sounds like you're making great progress! Come on 4cm!!! Sending you lots of positive 'dilating' thoughts :happydance: x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

eeeek so excited!!! thinking of you xx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Sending you lots of positive dilating thoughts and energy to push steph!!!! Not long now and you will be a mammy second time!!!!! Take care and can't wait to see pictures of your little one!!! 

Smiley- you feeling any better today? Not many plans. Need to sort house and wardrobe out as finishing decorating last bedroom of house and got plaster coming in a couple of weeks. Got wedding next week and christening tomorrow. Have some work to do but apart from that nit much else planned... And of course the scan!!!!!!


----------



## steph1505

Hi girls!

Smiley - what a horrible day u had, im so glad u went and got checked out!! How r u feelin now? R they worried there is a risk of pre-eclampsia?

Hoping - how long til ur scan now? Eek! Do u have any exciting plans for ur hols?

Certain - how r u keeping? Tell Eleanor il hopefully have her future husband here soon!

AFM - well contractions are getting a lot more painful but no closer together! The doctor came to see me at 9pm but he didnt examine me! Its so frustrating, i could be lying here being 4cm dialated and could be down in the labour ward but no one has checked!! Il get examined again in the morning! So please keep ur fingers crossed! My only positive is that baby is happy and not showing signs of distress! 

So im really hoping that i have him 2moro! I cant believe this has been goin on since thurs! So much for not lettin me labour long! Can uz tell im in a bad mood lol?

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Awww Steph, it has been very long! Can't believe you didn't get examined when they checked on you!? You're doing so well tho lovely :hugs: he'll defo be here tomorrow!!! My fingers (and toes) are all crossed for u! 

Yeh I think they were mildly worried about pre-eclampsia at first but I've no swelling or anything so think it was just more precautionary than anything else. I am feeling a bit better today tho :D

Anyway, enough of me - back to you! Ooooh you are going to have your baby on easter Sunday :D x x x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Steph- scan is a week on Tuesday. Good luck am sure you will be holding your ds by the end of the day. Sending you lots of positive thoughts and have fingers and toes crossed for you. An Easter Sunday baby!!!
I am off to a christening so will check in later. 
Smiley- stalk stephs facebook!!!! Hope you feeling even better today and antibiotics are starting to work

Xx


----------



## smiley330

YAAAAAAAYYYY!!! Just seen on FB that Stephs beautiful baby Oliver has arrived!! 

Congratulations Steph!! Can't wait to hear about how it all went!! I'm so happy for you guys! 

:happydance::happydance: :wohoo::wohoo: 

x x x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Yaaaaaaayyyyyy! Congratulations steph and family. Looking forward to seeing some photos of baby Oliver. Look after yourself xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Hey girls!

Just a wee quick update! I have had Oliver!! He is perfect! Oliver James :cloud9:

After the loooongest earlier stage of labour i had a really short 2nd stage and...I GOT MY VBAC!! Im so so happy that i achieved it!

Oliver is brilliant! Just perfect! Everyone thinks he looks like brandon but i dont see it!

Im really quite sore but i guess thats to be expected!

Brandon was brilliant when he met him! Brought loads of toys up to the hosp that he wanted to show his brother! Then, wen oliver was gurning he says "aw Oliver, its ok! Brandons here!!"

Il do a full birth story and some pics once im home! Cant upload from my phone! 

Will catch up with u all once im home! 

Eek!

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beauty2

steph1505 said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Just a wee quick update! I have had Oliver!! He is perfect! Oliver James :cloud9:
> 
> After the loooongest earlier stage of labour i had a really short 2nd stage and...I GOT MY VBAC!! Im so so happy that i achieved it!
> 
> Oliver is brilliant! Just perfect! Everyone thinks he looks like brandon but i dont see it!
> 
> Im really quite sore but i guess thats to be expected!
> 
> Brandon was brilliant when he met him! Brought loads of toys up to the hosp that he wanted to show his brother! Then, wen oliver was gurning he says "aw Oliver, its ok! Brandons here!!"
> 
> Il do a full birth story and some pics once im home! Cant upload from my phone!
> 
> Will catch up with u all once im home!
> 
> Eek!
> 
> Xxxxxxxxx

YAY!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## smiley330

Steph I am so pleased you got your VBAC! Well done hun :hugs: i was looking at some of Brandon's baby pics and I do think Oliver looks like him :D both gorgeous boys!!! U must be so proud! How much did Oliver weigh? How long will u be staying in hospital for? Eeeeekk so many questions! Hope your able to get some rest whilst your there, it's been a long few days for u! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Thanks guys!

Im starting to see him more and more like brandon! Hes just so cute! 

He weighed 7lb 14oz so not the 8lb 5oz he was predicted! I should hopefully get out 2moro! They were gonna let us go home today but my pulse was really high so they had to run a ecg on my heart (which came back fine!!) So they jst wanna check my bloods 2moro morning & then il hopefully get home!

Il hopefully put some piccies up 2moro for uz to see! Just headin to bed now! 

Smiley...just a wee warning, apparently with 2nd babies, u get "after pains" which basically feels like labour pains! They hurt!! Lol! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Steph - after pains?? What!? I am not entirely happy about that! Ahh he is so cute! Glad to hear all was ok on the ecg and hope u get to go home today! :D 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Yeah no one told me about them either!! They bloody hurt! Only when i mentioned it to my mum was she like "aaaaw yeah, thats just after pains, u get them with ur 2nd"!! Aw aye, cheers for the heads up!! 

So...squiggle!! Time to get a move on!!!

Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

I know - come on the Squiggle!!! I ate pretty much a whole pineapple last night, walked for miles yesterday - and still absolutely nothing!

Haha, thanks for the heads up! Why has no-one mentioned this before now! 

Did u get an epidural? How was the whole vbac experience? Im so glad u got it how u wanted! x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol aw squiggle!! Were all waiting!!!

No i didnt get an epidural...i didnt have time!

Remember how the doc hadnt examined me on sat nite, well my contractions got stronger so midwife examined me and i was 4cm! She gave me more painkillers and said she would try let me get some sleep before phoning labour ward! But about an half an hour later i was beggin for somethin stronger so off we went down to labour ward and OH got phoned! She examined me wen i got down and i was 7cm!! So got on the gas and air! She said she would call the anaethesiast but he was in theatre at the moment! I was on a bean bag thing and kept knocking babys heart monitor off so she said she would break my waters and attach the wee clip to his head so that i was able to still be leaning over this bean bag! Well!!! She broke my waters & said i was still 7cm, so i got down on the bean bag and 2 contractions later i was saying i had to push! She was telling me not to cos i wasnt fully dialated...but OH said i then just made this noise that told her i was ready to push! And sure enough, she could see babys head!!! 

I think i pushed for abt 45 mins, im not sure! I needed a wee cut! But i actually cant believe i did it! OH said half way thru pushing i stopped and said i wasnt continuing without an epidural!! :haha:

But my goodness, it hurts having a baby!! Its not even the pain that has shocked me...i just dont think i was prepared for the pressure u feel down there!! Jeez!!

But yeah, so proud of myself that i managed it! OH is in total awe of me now lol! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

So pleased and proud off you steph. Well done you!!! Bet you are tired though and looking forward to going home!!! Sending you a big hug xxx

Smiley- your turn now please!!!!


----------



## smiley330

Ah Steph - You did SO well!! It is a pain that just can't be described isn't it!! Hahaha, I remember being told that I made a noise and the midwife then said "yep, you are about rady to push now then!" Your labour sounds great though - granted it took a while for it to get going, but once it did!! And you did a fab job!!! I'm so pleased for you! :flower:

Hoping - I want it to be meeeeeeeee now!!! I'm getting so impatient (and SO jealous) of these babies :D Hope you have had a nice Easter lovely! :hugs:

x x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Had a lovely Easter smiley. How about you- we don't need to ask steph hehe! Will keep fx that things start moving for you very soon. I am not quite ready for labour yet..... Def need some time to get head round it. Planning on crossing that bridge once scan hashopefully confirmed everything ok!!!


----------



## CertainTurton

Aww ladies I accidently unsubscribed! Was wondering why it was so quiet! :haha:

Steph- I am so pleased for you and he is just gorgeous!! Well done on the vbac- sounds like hard work but worth the effort  so cute about Brandon and the toys! Hope you can get out of hosp soon!! 

Hoping- no don't worry about the labour yet, lots of milestones to go first. Very excited by your scan 

Smiley- oooo can't wait for you now- fx it's not long  how you feeling?

AFM- well I've been a bit rocky :-( on thurs I got cystitis which is hell when you have to sit a bf for half hr so got put on antibiotics (which gives DD bad tummy :-() and the hb came over. She could see I wasn't coping v.well (DD refused to sleep all the night before as well) so suggested my mum came up again for a bit which she did. Was good as it meant she could take Eleanor for a couple hrs while I slept. Shes gone back now. However on Sunday's got a temp and now I have mastitis :-( so uncomfortable and I feel Pretty rubbish but there we go. Just hoping I get more sleep tonight...
On the plus!? Side.... It's my birthday today! Doesn't really feel like it tbh, too tired and don't really have any plans but got some nice cards


----------



## smiley330

Morning Certain!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :happydance:

Ahh bless you, sounds like you are having a right old time of it at the mo. I hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs: How is little Eleanor? Did you get any nice presents?

Well I started getting really bad back aches yesterday and throughout the night. Also getting weird stretching / periody type pains at the bottom of my bump. I'm not really sure what it is, I don't think it's anything labour related (annoyingly) but it would be nice - haha! Maybe things are at least getting ready??!! It's not like contractions though cuz it's a constant ache... who knows!

Hoping - I can't wait for your scan!!! Have you been ringing up to try get a cancellation for before the wedding? No joy? 

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Morning ladies!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CERTAIN!!!! Hope u enjoy ur day! It sounds like ur really having a rough time at the moment! U poor thing :hugs: thats good ur mum let u get a wee break tho! It can definitely make all the difference! How is eleanor doing? Hope she is well!

Hoping - aww u dont need to worry abt labour just yet! Like certain says, u still have all the exciting milestones to go through! Cant wait for ur scan! Not long!! Like smiley says, any cancellations??

Smiley - oooh how good if this was the start of things! I had loads of lower backache at the start of my labour, didnt have that at all last time! Eek, u need to keep us updated!! Ooooh! How is the headache these days?

AFM - well we got home yesterday but ive to go back in 2moro to give more blood to check if these antibiotics are workin! A bit annoying but at least they let me out!

Last night was hard, Oliver just wouldnt settle at all! Finally got him settled at 5am! And i was up at 8am with Brandon! So pretty tired! I let OH have a long lie, il go for a nap later! Just waitin on the midwife to come for her 1st visit! Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hi Steph :wave: 

Ah I bet you are feeling tired!! I think that's going to be the hardest thing after being up all night, then having DS1 to entertain the next day! Hopefully Oliver will settle better for you tonight :D

Headache is much better thanks, still there sometimes but not half as bad! 

x x x


----------



## smiley330

Oh Steph - I forgot to ask, what did you get Brandon from Oliver in the end?

I have found this little electric drum thing (second hand) that I want to get DS, i'm sure i'll regret buying him something that makes so much noise - but I know he'll love it!!! :dohh: x x x


----------



## steph1505

Ooh we got him a fire station and fire engine with wee firemen! He loves it!! Its all hes played with 2day! Altho... I didnt realise the fire engine had BLARING sirens!! Lol!! Its prob best these babies get used to noise lol!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Beauty2

Awww, Steph!!! How wonderful!! I'm so happy for you!!! Sorry the kiddos kept you up! Of course, a new mommy (1st, 2nd, or 3rd) needs her rest after giving birth. I hope you get that much needed rest you deserve! :hugs: 
You all have gotten me all worried now. I'm starting to feel the anxiety of lack of sleep and having a new baby! I think it has finally hit me.....I'm having ANOTHER BABY!!!! OMG!!!!! :wacko: 
Is it too late to rethink this thing?? LOL! Just kidding!


----------



## smiley330

Morning!!

Steph - What is this about your neighbour??? Is she mental?? I would actually go CRAZY at her! Hope Oliver let you have a bit more sleep last night :hugs:

Beauty - Haha, that's what happened to me. It didn't hit for ages that I was actually having another child!! Gotten over that panic though, it's going to be amazing!!

Certain - How are you feeling today? Hope your getting better and were able to enjoy your birthday yesterday! 

Hoping - Are you enjoying your time off?? :D

AFM - Well I have done something to my back :cry: Like really done something. Pulled a muscle maybe? I don't know, but I can hardly walk. I cant lift DS, I can't really do anything :cry: Ohhhhh!!!!! 

I am having a "feeling sorry for myself" day today. :cry:


x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Oh my god smiley!! Are u ok?? That sounds awful :hugs::hugs: do u remember actually hurting it or has it jst gradually got really sore! U poor thing!! Go for lots of baths & def invest in some heat packs or one of those microwavable beanbags! C'mon Squiggle! Come on out and give mummy a wee rest!!

Beauty - Thanks so much! Haha im still not sure ive realised we have another baby!! I totally forgot how hard the first week is! Its obviously all worth it but def different with a toddler to entertain too! Altho, watching brandon dote on her brother is just priceless! So dont worry, im sure it will all be great!

Certain - did u have a good birthday?? 

Hoping - how u doin lovely? 

AFM - well, yes! I have an INSANE neighbour! When Brandon was first born she would bang down whenever he cried...morning, afternoon, night! And let me tell u, brandon was a FANTASTIC baby! Slept thru from 6 weeks & was generally a quiet baby! He still is! Well anyway, one day it got too much for me so i went to her door to try and clear up whatever the problem was! She wouldnt open her door and screamed at me thru the door! This went on for a few months & she actually tried to get the council to issue Brandon, a baby, with an ASBO! She is INSANE! 

So, yesterday, i put notes thru everyones in the closes doors jst to say that Oliver had arrived (the rest of the neighbours r lovely) and put in a wee bit saying we r sorry for any noise they may hear thru the night! Well, we got a note back from her saying basically she didnt care and that others should not have to lose on sleep because we decided to have another baby! Which i do appreciate but if she doesnt like noise she shouldnt be living in a flat! So anyway, 1am she bangs down because Oliver was crying, and had been for abt half an hour! So i went to her door and asked her to open her door and that i wasnt lookin for a fight! But she clearly was! Starting shouting about how she was gonna get the police on Oliver and i just totally lost it! I screamed "UR GONNA FONE THE POLICE ON A NEWBORN BABY????!!" and she said "well the council" and i said "as i explained to u last time we had this problem, we own our home so the council cant throw us out!!" And she was just goin absolutely mental at me! She doesnt open her door tho cos shes a coward so this is all thru a door! So eventually, the boy that lives thru the wall from us came upstairs and just stood and gave me a big cuddle! He took me back downstairs and was just so nice! Him and his girlfriend were just sayin that shes the minority, shes nuts and all the other neighbours understand its hard to have a baby! I just stood in tears sobbing! I absolutely hate the woman! OH has said if she bangs 2nite, hes goin up and he wont be so nice but id worry that she could phone the police on him for making her feel threatened or sumthin! 

My uncle is a policeman so im gonna see if there is anythin that we can actually do, maybe get her done with harassment or sumthin! She totally ruined my first few months with Brandon and I am not lettin it happen again! Sorry this ended up so long!

But had a better night regarding oliver! Got him down abt 2am and i had to wake him at 7.30am for a feed! Need to go back up to hospital this mornin for tests for this infection...hopefully the antibiotics are workin!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Awwww Steph :hugs::hugs::hugs: She sounds like such a horrible woman! It's making me angry just thinking about it. I would really really just try to ignore her though - if she bangs then let her. Just take no notice and carry on doing things as you would anyway. I think you've been more than considerate in letting everyone know that Oliver has arrived! And if she really can't sleep then she needs to just invest in some ear plugs.... You shouldn't have to worry about her though! 

Babies cry, she will just have to get used to it!!! 

I would have seriously lost it with her though so I think you've done remarkably :hugs:

Nope, I don't remember actually hurting it at any point. Just yesterday it started getting sore, then by the time OH came home I couldn't move! I got straight into the bath which was HEAVEN, but didn't actually help. I just feel bad for my poor DS - he's going to have to spend to day in with me cuz I can't take him anywhere! :nope: 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aww!! I posted yesterday!! Where did it go?? Grrr B'n'B!!

Smiley, how is ur back today? I hope its eased up a bit! 

We had a much better night with Oliver last nite! No tears! I actually got abt 8 hours sleep in total! :happydance:

Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hello!

Owwww my back is still really sore!!! :cry: I just want to cry! 

Ahh Oliver is a good boy isn't he :D Bet you feel much better after some sleep!

I am waiting for my midwife to ring me back so I can try and persuade her to give me a sweep - Not sure she will, but I am getting desperate!! 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Oooh a sweep!!! I tell u... Id definitely recommend them!! I have no doubt in my mind that sweep is the reason Oliver is here!! 

Wen i was in hosp, loads of girls had actually been induced early becos they had been in pain, either with backache or their pelvis! So id be making the backache sound worse than it is! I kno its already agony for u but id be switching on the tears and sobbing until she at least agrees to the sweep!

Definitely feel more alive after my sleep last nite! So does OH! I just hope it continues & wasnt a wee one off! 

Xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Hows everyone doin??

Smiley, did u get ur sweep? I hope so!!

Thats Oliver a week old already! I cant believe that!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey guys- sorry been Mia but had a couple of busy days. Had wedding a couple of days ago which was lovely albeit a tad tiring. Then yesterday had a soa day with sil and mil and aunt in law. We got scalp massage and shoulderback neck massage sonic and relaxed. Then had lunch and got to use swimming pool etc facilities. 
Steph- can't believe what a psycho you have as a neighbour. No wonder you want to move. Glad Oliver was a good boy and allowed you to sleep last night. Yea to him being a week old. 
Smiley- any movement yet, did you get a sweep. Sorry to hear your back is so sore. I will keep everything crossed for you that things happen soon and quickly!
Beauty- how's things with you? You must be well over halfway. How's the bump?
Certain- hope Eleanor is behaving herself and you are getting better. 

Afm- got scan on tues. Did keep phoning to try to change it to before the wedding but no such luck. Getting very nervous. Just want to know everything is ok. Not had any symptoms last few weeks fo terrified they are going to tell me there is nothing there!!!! Just want to be out of first tri and be able to relax a bit more!!


----------



## smiley330

Eeeeeek happy 1 week Oliver!! That has gone fast hasn't it! How are you all getting on??

Hoping - Your spa day sounds like heaven!! 

Well on I woke up in the middle of the night on Friday to some pretty strong BH or faint contractions - they weren't regular or anything until about 4am when they were coming every 10 mins. But by 7 they had slowed down... So looks like things are starting to go in the right direction, but it's going to be a slooowwww process! I was so busy yesterday with OH's birthday and my friends surprise baby shower and I was getting lots of pains and aches and cramps (lower back ache especially) and losing bits of plug, but this morning there was almost nothing. FX it starts back up again soon!!

I will be having a sweep on Thurs hopefully if needed so we'll see. 

I can tell something is happening - but still going to be a while before the baby actually comes!

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Hey girls - just wanted to update (whilst I'm trying to kill time!!) - waters went at 2.30am and I've been having contractions roughly every 4 mins since!! :happydance: 

They're getting more painful and lasting 30-45seconds now. I sent OH back to bed and now can't decide when to tell him 'it's time' and to call MIL over for DS. Trying to hold out as long as possible - ideally at a more reasonable time of the morning! :D 

x x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Good luck Hun. Can't wait to hear news that ds has been born. Thinking about you and sending you a massive hug!!!! PUSH!!!!


----------



## Beauty2

Smiley - You had better be at that hospital girl. Don't play around with water breaking!!!! Good luck and safe delivery, doll!!!! I'm sooooo excited for you!!!! And jealous :blush: Keep us posted!!!!! 

YAY!!!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## CertainTurton

Eeeeeek so exciting smiley!! Im thinking of you and lots of dilating thoughts :) yey!!! cant wait for an update!

Steph - happy one week Oliver :) how you finding things? hows the feeding/sleeping? are you breastfeeding?

Hoping - rather jealous of your spa day i have to say! sounds lovely :) im very excited about your scan and cant wait to hear alls ok :)

AFM - well things are better with me - feeling well again (apart from tired!) so thats nice . Eleanor is feeding every 2.5 hrs during the day for about half hour, however the last few nights she has done a couple of 3 hr stretches :) woop! She still doesnt like going in her crib so we have been co-sleeping a bit. I always said i wouldnt co sleep so its amazing how things change when you are tired! I actually quite like it but we are still trying the crib - we started to use a growbag last night which was good - although more of a faff when changing nappies at night!
Ive actually managed to leave the house now as well - went out for coffee with friends and me and DH went out for lunch on sat - crazy how much of a big deal it felt. Im just nervous of feeding in public.


----------



## smiley330

Thanks girls!! 

Quick update (just copying from my journal post) 

Things are still progressing, but slowly!! We went to the hospital but have come home now - the place I want to actually give birth is full and still got a while to go so thought may as well see how far I can get at home and then fx can go up to the midwife unit when really need to!! 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

OH MY GOD!!!!!! 

Smiley!! Yaaaaaay!! I am sooooo excited!! Ooooh this is great!! C'mon Squiggle, hurry up!! How r u doin? How u feelin? 

I hope the midwife unit is available for when u feel u need to go in! Eeeeek! Im soooo excited!! 

Aaaaaaaaaah!!!

Hoping - ur spa day sounds lovely!! Hope the scan all goes well eek!!

Certain - its such a big achievement leaving the house isnt it? Thats great Eleanors gettin herself into a wee routine!! Makes such a difference doesnt it? She is just the cutest!! 

AFM - well il be honest here, im struggling a bit! I totally forgot how hard it is having a newborn!! And trying to get it into my head that he is different from Brandon is really challenging! His feeding is a bit erratic, sometimes he'l go 4hrs, sometimes 2 and a half! But hes goin abt 6hrs thru the night so we cant complain! Im jst totally a creature of habit and im struggling with not being able to tell if hes hungry or not! But, apart from that, were going good! Brandon is brilliant with him, always wants to cuddle him or kiss him! And keeps sayin hes the best wee brother ever! So thats lovely to see!

But.....SMILEY!!! Keep us posted! Faaaaar to excited!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

SMILEYS HAD HER BABY!!!!!!

Baby Oscar arrived at 4.17 this morning!!

Aw well done Smiley!! Huge congratulations!!!

Eeeeeek!!

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Yeeeeeeeaaaaahhhh! Go smiley. So pleased for you. Hope you feeling ok but bet you ate very tired. Looking forward to photos!!
Steph- thanks for updating. Any photos?


----------



## CertainTurton

CONGRATULATIONS smiley :) :happydance: so excited for you. Try to rest up love :)

Steph - Im sorry to hear you are struggling a bit. I just cant imagine needing to get up with a toddler at the moment. It must be so hard. Its good he is going longer at night now - I was told i had to wake her every 3hrs at first but i guess he is doing ok :) Eleanor is now going more like 3 hrs between feeds which is a bit better - still exhausting though. especially as she still really doesnt like her crib :( she is more awake now though which is lovely, she just loves looking at her baby gym :)


----------



## smiley330

Yaaaay! Thank you girls :hugs: 

He's here!!!!!! Baby Oscar Alexander arrived this morning at 4:17am weighing 8lbs 4oz. He is just perfect in every way :cloud9:- I'm so in love with him! I am one very lucky mummy!! 

Will post a birth story and pics later on :happydance: 

x x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Huge congratulations Smiley!! Cant wait to hear all about it and see pictures!! 

Glad it all went well!! Woo hoo!!!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Oh! And yaaaay to Oscar!! A beautiful name!!! 

Im so so happy for u, OH and big brother!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Certain - i cant believe Eleanor is nearly 4 weeks old! That is scary!!! I wonder why she doesnt like her crib? Shes prob enjoyin her cuddles with mummy and daddy too much! 

We were told that we should wake Oliver up every 4 hours but i chose to ignore that piece of advice lol! We didnt wake Brandon so jst gonna do the same with Oliver! Lol! He definitely likes to be held tho! If hes awake, he wants to be cuddled or held! But i dont mind!! He just doesnt seem to like bein in his swing for too long! But im sure that'll come in time! 

His wee face is startin to change now! Hes losing that proper wee newborn look! Il need to go on the laptop and upload pictures! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Scan went well. Saw baby and hb. Was so comfortable didn't want to move for measurements. When she got baby to move he/she just went back to the same position. Feel if a weight has been lifted off my shoulders. She had asked how I was feeling at the start and I said I was nervous so I was relieved when she said well there is something in there and it has a heartbeat. I breathed a sigh of relief. She then said there is only 1 and dh breathed a sigh of relief. Have 20 week booked in for June 11th. My dates were pretty accurate just -1 day to ticker. Thanks again for all help and reassurance! 
Smiley- Oscar is a beatiful name. Congratulations again

Steph- def upload some pictures I haven't seen any yet. How's your stupid pain in the arse neighbor?

Certain- glad you feeling better. Can't believe Eleanor is a month old already 
Xxx


----------



## steph1505

Aw hoping!! Yaaaaaay!! Im so glad that the scan went well! I bet u feel sooo much better!! Yaaaay!! Do u have a piccy?? 

I promise i will upload pictures at some point tomorro! I never even realised u havent seen him yet! I really need to update my ticker too lol!!

Oooh June 11th isnt too far away!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

I have picture on camera but not sure how to uPload from it- any idea? If not will try and upload to computer tomorrow! Looking forward to seeing your Oliver! Is confusing- Oscar and Oliver!!!! You wouldn't believe I am a teacher. I am horrific with names!!!


----------



## CertainTurton

Hoping- yey!!! I'm so pleased your scan went well :) such a relief! So are you going to start telling people now ? How exciting! Re photo, I upload it to photobucket from my phone then post the link :)

Steph- how are you? Hope you are coping with the sleep! I'm not sure why she doesn't like it. She is fine in there in there when she is awake but fights sleeP big time and then falls straight away on us! Oh well.

Smiley- eeeeek! :) how's it going?


----------



## smiley330

Morning! 

Hoping - So glad the scan went well, it's such an amazing feeling isn't it!! Oh I hope you can get a pic of the scan up! :D You know we love to see pictures!

Steph - how are you getting on? It sounds like Oliver is starting to fall into a little pattern, and is definitely nice that you get the longest stretches between feeds at night time!

Certain - Ahh, it's amazing how you change your mind on things (like co-sleeping) to get some sleep!! Just do whatever you need to and try not to worry. She is so little and just obviously likes it best with you both! You can tackle the sleeping in her bassinet when you're a bit more rested for it. We just muddled through the first 6 weeks, then once DS1 had started getting into a proper routine we tackled getting him to sleep in his crib. We tried a million things, and in the end mastered a technique where we put his to sleep on his side with a softie rolled up by his tummy (so he still felt snuggled) then a blanket wrapped around him.... Sounds fiddly but he just wanted to feel secure! Then it was a case of leaving my hand on him for a few mins and voila! 

AFM - well we came home last night, we were debating whether to stay in for the night but was so nice to come home in the end. Oscar is a bit confused between night and day - he slept alllllll day yesterday and decided he wanted to be wide awake for most of last night. I'm putting that down to the time he was born!! So going to try to wake him up more often today and feed him more!

Still trying to work out this breastfeeding thing, he will only feed for about 10 mins then seems to be done :shrug: but he's defo not sucking the whole time, so i'm not sure he can be getting enough. So got to try to get him to feed more often I think. 

DS1 loves him, he keeps kissing him and passing him his softies etc. :cloud9: It's so cute! 

Just typing up a birth story as well so will copy and paste it for you guys shortly! x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey smiley :hugs:

Aaaw i seen ur pictures on facebook! Oscar is absolutely beautiful! And the pictures of ur DS with him are just the cutest!!!

Thats fab uz are home!! Aaw u cant blame Oscar for bein confused...hes brand new!! Oliver was confused at first too!! I love that ur DS is being great with him...it sounds like weve both been really lucky with these big brothers!! 

How has the feeding gone today? He was prob jst a bit sleepy he first day!! Has it been a bit better today? 

So how was ur labour? I cant wait to hear all about it!

Certain - i wouldnt worry too much about the crib thing! It will all come in time! Enjoy the cuddles while ur gettin them :hugs: 

Hoping - i have nooo idea how to upload pics from my phone! Il need to bluetooth mine over to my laptop and then upload them! Il do it tonite once Brandons in bed!

AFM - well we registered Oliver today so he is now officially a person! He was a bit unsettled thru the night, he seemed really windy! He wasnt cryin or anythin, but just not sleepin like he has been!!

Hes been a lot more awake today too! I dont kno if hes jst gonna be a wee sleep fighter or what (i hope not) but hes hardly slept since we all got up!! 

Will upload pics tonight!.

Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Here is some pics :cloud9: More to follow...

xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0352.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0372.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0377.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0387.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0400.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## steph1505

And here is some more pictures :cloud9:

I think hes changed a lot over his ten days! Definitely less swolen!

Im gonna do some comparison pictures between Brandon and Oliver!

People either think Oliver is Brandons spitting image...or he looks nothing like him! I want your opinions! xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0414.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0421.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0416.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0386.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0397.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3


----------



## steph1505

Here some wee pictures I made on Photobucket comparing Brandon and Oliver!

What do u ladies think? I dont think they look similar! :shrug: xxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0421-1.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0400-1.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0352-1.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Beauty2

Steph - Hahahaha! Those boys look just alike!! Especially the last two pics. They are both so adorable!!! Congratulations again!!!! I'm jealous!! :sad1:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Def a similarity between Brandon and Oliver. That photo of Brandon holding Oliver is gorgeous. You luck thing- twobeautiful boys!!!

Still can't figure how to upload from phone. Can you explain how certain? Computer nit working at min so can't transfer over. 

Smiley- how are you and Oscar doing. Photos at some point please!!!!!

Afm starting to feel more real know. We have told family and closest friends now which is a weight off in itself. Will be 13 weeks on sat so that will be into second tri- is that correct. Got meeting with consultant next week as liver blood tests high. They have done some more at scan so suppose will find out fir def next we'd if am goingvto be consultant led or not. Midwife mentioned concerns about obstetric cholectisus so might need monitoring. Apart from being cold ( getting warm in bed at min cause weather horrible) am fine. Hope you are all getting your sleep xxx


----------



## steph1505

Hey everyone!! 

Lol this threads a lot quiter than it used to be!!

Hoping - ooh uv told people :happydance: is everyone over the moon for uz? Eek!! Why is the midwife concerned abt OC? R u showing signs of it? Hope ur enjoying the 2nd trimester!! Eek!

Beauty - How u doin hun? Aww dnt be jealous...ul have ur baby very soon!! R u all organised?

Certain - hows u and Eleanor? I seen on ur fbook she had a wee cluster feedin day...do u think shes havin a wee growth spurt?

Smiley - how r u and little Oscar gettin on? Hope uz have managed to all settle in now! Hows the breastfeeding coming along? Hope its all goin well? Btw, have u taken the pram out yet? I absolutely love it! Such a good pram!!!

AFM - thats Oliver 2 weeks old now! Scary! Hes still a wee bit all over the place regarding a routine! He has a wee 'unsettled' period between abt 8 and 10pm where we need to pace the floor with him! Its def trapped wind tho tht causes it! So weve bought dentinox drops and last nite wasnt *as* bad! A lot less crying, just gurning! So hopefully tonight will be better again! He is sleepin great thru the night tho, he actually had two nights where he slept 11hours! But overall, im feelin a lot better with him! Ive realised that its not the end of the world if he needs fed before 4hours lol! 

Hope ur all doin well :hugs: i miss our daily banter! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning!!

I was just about the say the same thing about this thread :D 

Hoping - Yay - 2nd Tri - enjoy it!!! Have you worked out how to get a picture up? Do you have a date for your 20 week scan through? It's so exciting when you start telling people isn't it - definitely makes it more real!

Certain - How are you getting on? Hows the breastfeeding going?

Steph - Ah Oliver sounds like such a good boy!! Definitely try not to worry that he's not following a routine or set number of hours for feeding. If he's going that long through the night he needs to make up for it in the day so I imagine he'll just need feeding as and when! he'll soon settle into a more predictable pattern. 

AFM - I am getting on really well. Oscar is being very good and breastfeeding is going well. I wasn't sure at first if he was feeding right as he wasn't doing enough wee nappies, but he is definitely doing them now. He hasn't a set feeding time, but it's roughly every 4 hours - if we get a good feed in him. Sorry to hear about the trapped wind, it's hard when you can see they're in pain and there's not a lot you can do, I hope it passes soon! 

He's quite a windy baby though, this threw me for a loop at first as I just assumed bf babies don't need winding!! :dohh: I could ot work out what was wrong with him and he was really fussy when feeding. But now i've cracked the "wind him often" thing he feeds much better. 

I had a bit of a moment the other night, just started feeling really guilty and worried about DS1. He has been so good and absolutely loves his little brother, but i'm just worried that he's not feeling as loved or something...I don't know. I feel better now, but it's difficult, especially as i'm bf - and I worry it looks like i'm spending too much time with Oscar. 

Anyway, sorry for the hormonal ramble! I hope everyone is well! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

x x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Oh Steph - No haven't taken the pram out yet!! In fact I haven't been out the house at all yet... that is penciled in for 2mrw :D I can't wait to use it! x


----------



## steph1505

Aww im so glad to hear the breastfeedings goin great!! I didnt realise a breastfed baby would need winded either!! I suppose, they r still suckin in air so why not! I just never realised! Its definitely hard seeing them strain with the wind! I love the instant relief tho when they do a massive burp!!

Ooh where r uz goin tomorro? I totally rushed the 'goin out' and ended up feeling awful so the past week has been very relaxin & just taking it easy!

Aww and i have been thru the exact same!! Its really hard all of a sudden not being able to give 100% attention to the big brothers! My guilt comes becos when Olivers havin his unsettled time, its over Brandons bedtime so only one of us have been reading him his story and puttin him to bed while the other is pacing the floor with Oliver! It really breaks my heart if i dont get to do proper night night with him! But im sure they are fine!

Ur DS1 seems like Brandon, takes everythin in his stride, quite easy going? So im sure they will adjust! Its certainly hard on the heart tho!! And hormones sure dont help! 

Big hugs to you :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!

I have to share some of these pics with u! OHs mums friend is a photographer and she took some pics of Brandon and Oliver last week! She does a lot of newborn shoots but Olivers the youngest shes even photographed!

I know I dont look my best in these pics but hey...Id had a baby a week before it haha!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







oliver (41).jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 5









oliver (42).jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 4









oliver (46).jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 3









oliver (71).jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3









oliver (58).jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Beauty2

Steph - what beautiful pics!!!! And oh, please!!! You look gorgeous! Very beautiful family!


----------



## steph1505

Thanks Beauty :hugs:

I absolutely love the ones of Brandon and oliver! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Steph - those photos are absolutely beautiful!! What a gorgeous little family you are :D Love them!!!

Yeah, bed times are being particularly hard with DS1 - he's used to us both going up with him and I don't think he likes that Oscar is still up with us downstairs when he has to go to bed so he's been calling us back a few times - which is heartbreaking as he just shouts "Mummy cuddle" "Daddy cuddle" :cry:

I'm sure it'll sort itself out, it's just tough!!

Well i'm due a visit from the HV today to check how Oscar is getting on. I'm really interested to see how his weight has gone. Steph / Certain, had your babies lost much in the first week? I know it's normal to lose some, but DS1 didn't lose any weight (in fact gained a little bit!) and I'm worrying about the bf! 

OH is off out to do a big food shop this morning for us, we are seriously running low on food supplies!! Then we're going to venture out for a walk to town - test out the new buggy properly :happydance:

Hoping / Beauty - If you guys want to see some pics of Oscar PM me your FB's (if you're on it) I'm still debating whether to put pics on BnB just yet. (I don't really know why...)

x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Birth Story - Ok, gotten round to writing it. It is quite long... but I have no idea why, the birth was quick! So i've just rambled a lot :D 

Monday 2.30am woke to what I thought were my waters breaking. Couldn't be too sure as there wasn't a huge amount, but it was more than just the usual. Within 5 mins started getting pains that were regular 10 mins apart and getting stronger. At 6 they were about 4 mins apart and strong so called the hospital and they said to come in. We got there at 7am where I was checked and told I was 2cm. I knew the contractions had started to slow down and she said we could either hang around or go home and see how things progressed. I immediately said to go home! 

Once home things pretty much stopped, was still getting the odd pain but nothing regular. I bounced on my ball, went on about 5 walks with OH but nothing was happening. I was getting so much pressure in my bum though and still losing my show. By the evening I was exhausted so told OH I was taking a hot bath and having an early night. As soon as I got into bed at 8pm the contractions started up again - typical!!!

I left OH in bed and came downstairs where I just monitored how often they were coming. They were only coming every 10-12 mins so figured I was in for a long night. By 12pm they were coming every 3 mins and I was just about able to breathe through them. So woke OH and told him we should head back up to the hospital. 

Tuesday - Got to the hospital at 1.30am where I was examined and she said I was still only 3cm, 4 at a push. You have to be 4 to be able to be admitted properly so after a bit of convincing she said they'd take me. I wanted so badly to go up to the midwife led unit (not the actual hospital) and that night there was only 1 midwife up there so they could only take 1 person.... Luckily, that was me!!!! I was so pleased I could get up there and also get in the pool! 

The woman said she wound let me up there but advised I didn't get into the pool until I'd progressed a bit more as it could slow things down - I said ok and went in my merry way. 

Once upstairs it was like entering a different world. So calm, so quiet, so relaxing! The midwife met us and showed us into the pool room - it was so lovely. Such a big room with nice dim lights and big windows looking out.

Anyway I told her that the other woman has told me not to get in the pool yet so we negotiated on half an hour. But within about 5 mins I was in a lot more pain and told her I needed to get in so she filled it up and I was in at about 2.15am. 

From there things progressed really quickly. I totally forgot how much this giving birth thing hurts! before I knew it I was telling her that I felt like I needed to push - she was really calm and just said to try and breathe through it unless it was uncontrollable.

I breathed through a few more contractions, but it wasn't long before there was no break in the contractions. I remember she told me to try and relax once I got a break and I was in so much pain saying "there is no break" I saw her then push the button for the other midwife (there has to be 2 for the actual delivery) and within a few pushes Oscar was out. 

Half way through the birth I had taken my glasses off, I am absolutely blind without them, but once Oscar was out the mw said "he's there, pick him up" - I couldn't see a thing so was squinting and feeling around. I finally saw him just laying on the bottom of the pool in the fetal and I scooped him up!! 

When I bought him out the water he was so calm, he was wide awake looking up and moving about, not crying at all tho - I just really wanted to hear him cry so I said "should he be crying?" and the mw said no he's fine, but I will make him cry if u want. I said yes, so she took a towel and just brushed it against his face. Instantly he spread his arms wide and let out the loudest scream - the mw laughed and said, 'wow, you should call him Oscar after that performance!' 

OH and I just looked at each other, she has no idea that was one of our name choices! So we knew that was his name (someone must have sent us that sign!) 

Well afterwards I got out the pool, mw checked all my bits - no tears so no stitches - not even a graze, hooray!! She just kept saying what an amazing birth it was - which it was, I was so lucky with it all. I had no time for even gas and air so did it all just by being in the water. I would definitely recommend a water birth to anyone! 

So, Oscar Alexander arrived at 4.17am - not even 3 hours after arriving and being only 3/4cm. He was 8lbs 4oz and perfect in every way. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Morning!!

Do u kno, Oliver wasnt weighed again til he was 10 days old! By then, he was 60g off his birthweight! The HV is comin out tomorro so it'll be interesting to see if hes put on more weight! He certainly seems bigger! Let us kno wot the HV says! Why r u worrying abt the bf? Im sure all is good 

I just read ur birthstory... It sounds great! So glad u got to use the pool!! And i totally welled up at the bit where the midwife said uz should call him Oscar! Thats amazing! Theres no way uz could have called him Jasper after that!! Defo a sign from above that he was a wee Oscar! Amazing!!

I havent typed up my birthstory yet! Really should do it!

Well...Oliver slept thru the night again!! I dont know if im silly to be concerned! Hes really young to be sleepin thru! Im worried he wont b eating enough! Il say to HV tomorrow! Altho, if hes puting weight on well then i guess i dont have anythin to worry about! 

Aww Smiley, thats EXACTLY wot Brandon does too!! Thats really strange! Shouts us in for cuddles! It must be hard for them tho if they can hear u awake with baby and yet they've been put in bed! 

Beauty/hoping...if uz do have facebook...add me too!! 

Smiley, can i ask u a bit of TMI question...? How is ur bleeding? Im still bleeding and dnt kno if this is normal? I didnt bleed much with Brandon but obv havin vaginal delivery this time, i expected more bleeding! But dnt kno if 15 days is a bit excessive?

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

U need to change ur ticker too!! Ur not 40 weeks and 5 days pregnant!! :happydance: 

Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Smiley - what a lovely story! and sounds like an ideal birth, well done you!! and I love that you had a sign with the name :) glad to hear bf is going ok and you arent having too many problems - its amazing how much wind they get! When the mw came the day after we came out of hosp Eleanor had lost 6lb but by the 3rd day visit she had put 3 back on again and has been increasing since then. They are happy as long as its not more than 10% but if he is having wet nappies and is not jaundice im sure he will be fine. Eleanor was slightly jandice so i had to wake her every 3hrs for a bit - it cleared up within a day. It is so hard knowing how much they are getting isnt it!? but 4hrs is great for you - im sooo jealous!! Have a nice trip out, take it easy though!

Steph - those pics are just so so gorgeous - your sons look so much like your OH :) you look lovely, esp being a week post birth - i looked awful, still do a bit! beautiful family! glad to hear all is well with you too and im also jealous of your sleep but im sure you need it with a toddler as well.

AFM - things are good. Eleanor is now feeding pretty much every 2.5-3hrs in the day and 3.5-4hrs at night :) we did have one night where she went almost 5 hrs, but typically I was awake from4hrs coz my boobs were killing me waiting for her to feed!! I was almost tempted to wake her by 4.5hrs :haha: oh well. she is still hating sleeping anywhere other than with us but we are kind of resigned now, we still try every night but its ok, I just dont sleep as well when she is next to me, although I do love the cuddles and she likes to hold on to my top :) so cute! Im starting to get out and about a bit more now - lots of my NCT ladies have had their babies too so were meeting up a fair bit - its great to have some more mummy friends. Also my parents are coming to stay for 3 days tomorrow :) so thats nice, will prob get out and about more with them. I need to practice feeding in public! scary stuff!


----------



## CertainTurton

Steph - def ask about the sleeping through as my friends newborn slept through and she was told to wake him once for a feed (called a dreamfeed) but as you say if hes putting on weight it may be ok (green eyes). I think they can be worried about low blood sugars tho. 
re bleeding, i know i had a c sec but im still bleeding a bit, i was told it could be up to 6 weeks!!


----------



## steph1505

Hi certain :wave:

Yaaaay to Eleanor being a routine! Thats fab!! Its great that shes goin the longer stretches at night! Def what you need these days!! Had to laugh tho at u sittin there tempted to wake her! The things we do haha!!

Aww thats so nice that u have lots of mummy friends! I dont have any :-( uz are all i have haha!! None of my friends have babies, but they are great and such a good support!! 

Lol everyone thinks Brandon and Oliver are OHs double!! No one ever says they look like me haha!! 

And u do not look terrible!! Ive seen pics on facebook missy...u look fab!! 

I def will ask abt the night time thing! I dont want to wake him in the night cause i didnt with Brandon, but i just think a 2 week old goin 10 hours is just a bit extreme! Altho, it was only 8 last nite...i dunno if thats more acceptable lol! Brandon was 6 weeks when he slept thru which i thot was really early, but 2 weeks takes the biscuit! He eats really well throughout the day so I dunno if maybe he gets enough and is just able to go longer at night! Lol wot we all like? Worry about too little sleep, worry about too much sleep! Haha!!

Ahh okay, i dont feel bad abt the bleeding then! Thanks! I hope its gone in 2 weeks, i have a spa day booked and wanna go in the jacuzzi haha!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Steph - Ah that's good to know it isn't just me that's feeling like this with DS1. I honestly want to cry when I think about it and I can't shift this guilt. I'm just hoping that it goes soon!! 

Wow - I can't believe Oliver is sleeping through already, I would just say enjoy it. I'm not sure what the official advice would be, but if it were me I would definitely not be waking him up. I would just make a conscious effort to make sure he's feeding lots in the day - if he's going 3-4 hours, maybe try and give him some more often? If he needs it that is, if he's gaining weight fine then just keep doing what you're doing!

Re: the bleeding - actually this time I have almost completely stopped bleeding already. But it is very normal for it to take up to 6 weeks, so I wouldn't worry at all! 

Certain - Sounds like Eleanor is settling in well to feeding! It is so difficult when you don't really know how much they're taking, you've just got to trust they are getting all they need and to make sure you're feeding whenever they want it! 

AFM - Well HV came and he's only lost 50g from his birth weight, so he must be taking in lots!! I don't know why i'm worried, I think it's just the not knowing for sure what he's getting! I think he's going to be a little chunk soon though (like his brother!) 

He's had a bit of a crazy day feeding today, up until about 2pm he wanted to constantly feed on and off and seemed a bit unsettled. But he finally gave in and has reverted back to normal activity now! x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol i do cry with guilt about it all! I find it really hard having two! I hope once Olivers a bit older and can respond to Brandon and play a bit then il feel better! I can see us lying on the floor playing but Oliver obviously cant do that yet! I know this sounds soooo terrible, but i cant wait for him to be that wee bit older! I know that is an awful thing to say but im really not enjoyin this at the moment! I feel absolutely terrible saying that...but its true! Even just being a couple of weeks older where he can smile and laugh...! Me and OH have decided that were not having anymore! If ive found it this hard sharing between two, how the hell do u do it between three? Or four like we had planned?!! 

I def think im just gonna enjoy the sleep while i can! By 11pm tonight, he'll have 24oz and the back of the formula box (a very reliable source :haha:) says he should be havin 20oz so i dont think i need to worry about him not gettin enough!

Thats really good Oscar hasnt lost too much weight at all! Woo hoo!! Hes definitely feeding well then! No need to worry :happydance: 

Did uz manage to get out for a bit in the afternoon? We went food shopping and Oliver cried the whole time :dohh: he fight sleep so much in the afternoon! 

I feel quite bad that were giving it all this baby chat while Hoping and Beauty r still pregnant! Sorry gals! Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Sorry...that last post was quite depressing...

Im having a hormonal day! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh Steph I know exactly how you feel!!! It's so difficult isn't it :hugs: I was thinking that it's this hard because if it's only ever been DS1 he can't really understand why he now has to share us, or why it's changed. Surely though for any potential future children they will be used to having a sibling around so it won't be such a change?? I don't know. Like u say tho, it will be easier when they are able to interact more with them! 

No didn't go out in the end today, the weather was crap so I had a 2 hour nap - good times!! 

Let us know how u get on with the HV tomorrow! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Thats a very good point actually! I never thought of it like that! Haha...maybe the thirds back on the table now haha!

Aww 2 hour nap sounds waaaay better than goin out! Good choice :thumbup: 

Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Morning ladies!! 

So had the HV out yesterday! Oliver now weighs 8lb 3oz so thats 6oz since birth hes gained! So she said that its ok to leave him thru the night! She said shes a bit concerned because i told her that he can fair projectile vomit up his milk so i think shes worried he might have reflux...but im not too concerned! He only does it once a day & it doesnt seem to hurt him! If it were after every feed then id be worried! 

Smiley, certain - does oscar or eleanor ever just sit awake and not gurn? Oliver will sit for maybe 15 mins max in his chair before he starts gurning! I cant remember wot brandon was like at this age! 

How is everyone gettin on?

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hiya! 

Steph that's great news that the HV is happy for you to let him sleep through. I am so jealous of your sleeping baby :D 6oz that he's put on is good going! 

Oscar will sit awake for short periods then fall asleep! Its prob not much longer than 15 / 20 mins each time tho. He's brilliant at sleeping in the day time. I can put him in his bed awake, he'll look around for a while then nod off. . . . He is a different baby at night though, last night he just would not settle anywhere at all. So I'm very sleepy today Zzzzzzzzzzz. Need to somehow flip reverse his day and night time activity! 

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol Oliver sounds like the exact opposite to Oscar! Oliver is unbelievably awake throughout the day! He has one long nap of a few hours and the rest of the time he just gurns, catnaps and wants us to walk about carrying him! Im wondering whether i should start walking him in the carrier that u strap to the front of u! What do u think?

I have no idea how u go about switching nights and days! Maybe he'l learn soon! My HV just said to make sure the house is lively and bright throughout the day and dim and quiet at night! Nothin we dont know! Hopefully he starts to switch abt by himself soon! Did u manage to get a wee nap this afternoon? Oliver went down at half 7 tonight and its been so nice to have an evening of quiet! 

Hope everyones doin well  xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hello :wave:

How is everyone doing?

Steph - Haha, it does look like we have the complete opposites! Oscar will go about 4 hours between feeds (happily sleeping in his bed inbetween) from the morning about 10/11pm then the spaces between feeds gradually shortens to about 2 / 3 hours! :dohh: If I could get this little time period shifted a bit it would make things a lot more ideal - but I can't really complain. Last night was much better than the night before, he was a lot more settled again, so hopefully that bad night was a little blip!!

Well I bit the bullet and bought a breast pump today - set me back like £70!!!! So had been putting it off to make sure i'm going to continue bf. I need to get some advice on when is the best time of day to express (as in what time after feeds etc?) I know shouldn't be doing it before bf is fully established, but gonna give it a whirl. Just don't want to create an over supply of milk!!

:D

x x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Also - I forgot to say, we took Oscar to get registered today (I guess this means we're keeping him!) and did my first bf in public! (the waiting room for the registrar) - GO ME! Granted only 2 people briefly walked past the whole time, but it was a public place! Haha! It was a massive balls up, trying to use my big muslin to cover up but kept dropping it - lots of boob flashing. Note to self: more practice needed. Much more. 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaw! Glad uz had a better nite last night! Defo would be better if his feedings were more spread out throughout the night! 

Ooh check u out!! I have no clue about expressing milk! I remember trying it last time but it was for about 5mins just to test out my pump! Maybe ask ur HV? 

How are u feeling now about DS1? Any better? Brandon went to bed really upset tonight because i had to stay in our room trying to get Oliver to go to sleep! I did eventually go in and lie beside him for 5mins just to say night night! 

Weve had a better day today with Oliver (up until abt 7ish) but gave him a bottle at 7.45 and hes been settled ever since! Will give him a wee dream feed about 11ish then hopefully that'll be him til morning!! 

Ive been feeling so emotional today...dont kno if im just tired! 

On a positive note...i managed to button up a pair of pre pregnancy jeans yesterday! Woo! They were still too small...i had a muffin top! But it took me 9 months last time to get my jeans buttoned! So im well chuffed abt that!

Hows everyone else gettin on??

:hugs:

Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

I never seen ur second post smiley!! 

Congrats on ur first public feed! Go u!! 

And congrats to oscar on becoming an official person :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Im absolutely heartbroken...

OH read Brandon his story tonight as I was puting Oliver to bed... 

I went in once Oliver was asleep to say night night to Brandon and he says to me

"Daddy loves me. You dont love me, you love Oliver"

My heart has actually broken into a million pieces! I cant stop cryin! I kno hes only two, but i cant believe he said it!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh Steph :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Massive hugs!!!!! I completely understand how you feel, but you know he doesn't mean that!! :hugs: He knows you love him! What did you say to him? How has he been with Oliver otherwise?? You are doing a wonderful job to those 2 boys so don't be so hard on yourself! 

I am still struggling with the same sort of thing with my DS. He has got better and last night actually went to bed without getting upset and it was such a break through - But I've had to really try and make sure that as soon as the bed time routine begins I have Oscar down and out the way as much as possible. But it's still hard, just little things he's doing are breaking my heart! The other night we were reading him his bed time story and I had to feed Oscar at the same time, so DS grabbed his softies and said "I sit on the naughty spot" and went and sat over there - I honestly could have broken down there and then!!!! I have no idea where that came from and he looked so sad. He's fine during the day, always says how much he loves Oscar / kisses him and strokes his head - but as soon as the bedtime routine begins we have to be really careful. 

As I say, he has gotten much better and I hope last night means the end of the bedtime meltdowns - but we'll see. 

I hope you are feeling a bit better about it today? :hugs: Oh and HOORAY to getting your pre preg jeans on!!!! I had mine on the other day... yes, they were defo a bit on the tight side. But they were done up!! :happydance:

Had the MW out yesterday for Oscar's 10 day check, and he's over his birth weight by 2lbs (ish) now (60g) - So that was good to see. Means he's put on 105g in 4 days! You can really notice it, he's really filling out - he's going to be a little porker!

Certain - How are you and Eleanor getting on? Hope all is well! Can I ask when she started having cluster feeds? Oscar hasn't had any periods of time yet where he's done this and i don't know if that's right? Or has it not reached the point where that begins yet?! 

x x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Thanks for those hugs! Really needed them!! I took Brandon out for lunch today and a wee walk round the shops - just me and him! So hes been better with me! He is brilliant with Oliver, cuddles him loads and says "best brother ever"...it seems to be me that he is being strange with! But i guess it will get better! When he said that last night, i lay down beside him and told him i love him to the moon and back (we always read the Guess How Much I Love You book) and that just because i have to cuddle Oliver and get him to sleep, it doesnt mean that I dont love Brandon! But i had to get out his room quickly cos I didnt want him to see me cry! I went into the living room and burst into tears...OH didnt have a clue what had happened! 

Ur poor wee DS1 too! Bless his wee soul, goin to the naughty spot! U just wish u knew wot was goin on in their heads when they say and do these things! I hope ur bedtime tonight goes well again! We r all gonna bath Oliver and hopefully he'll go down quite easily, leaving me and OH free to do Brandons bedtime!

Wow...Oscar has put on 2lbs??!! Bloody hell thats impressive! So does he weigh 10lb odds now? Ur obv feedin like a trooper! Good on u!

Ahh good on u for ur jeans too! I cant actually wear mine yet, they def were too tight to wear lol! But hopefully in a few weeks i can start properly wearing them again! Yay! Wot a difference from last time tho! I still have over a stone to lose tho, but im hoping once i get back to the gym it'll fall off! 

Hows everyones Saturday been? Good i hope! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha I'm an idiot, not 2lbs - 2oz's!! I'm going to have to blame lack of sleep and baby brain for that one.... 2lbs would be very impressive!! :dohh:

Yeah I've found that doing things with DS1 when I can just us two has helped things. Just a bit of time playing or reading or just watching tv having a cuddle. He went to bed fine again tonight, so I'm very happy! 

Ahh I know what you mean about not wanting them to see u cry, that's the only reason I managed to keep it in after the naughty spot thing - like u say, I have no idea what was going through his mind but I couldn't help but think bless his little heart. I hope that's the last of that, my hormones cannot take it! 

That pic you've put up of Oliver and Brandon is so lovely, they are gorgeous boys! How much does Oliver weigh now? 

Oh my friend (who was due a couple days after me) had her baby today!! Yay!! Another newborn to cuddle :D 

When does your OH go back to work? Mine is back on Monday - boooo! 

I have just poured a nice glass of red wine and shall be enjoying it and watching the voice and BGT! 

Oh Steph - another Q (sorry there's been lots!) in the evenings where is Oliver? We have Oscar in his bed just in the lounge, then when he wakes up and I've given him his 10/11pm feed we all go up to bed. Do you have Oliver down with u or in bed in ur room? 

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Haha!! I was seriously impresed at 2lbs! Thot u must have super boobies haha!! 2oz is still a really good weight gain tho!

Aw im so glad that DS1 went to bed okay again! Long may it continue! Brandon shouted me in once to ask if i would come under the blanket with him lol! But he was asleep within 15 mins so he wasnt too bad! 

Aaw thanks!! I absolutely love the pic! Oliver looks so awake in it! He was weighed on Tuesday and he was 8lb 3oz, HV is comin back out this week so il let u kno how much bigger he is again! I think he is goin thru a growth spurt at the mo, he is draining 5oz bottles! And he slept for 5 and a half hours today...hes never slept that long thru the day! 

We keep Oliver in his basket in our room at night! Altho, right now hes in my arms! Im just in the mood for cuddling him! But, yeah his basket jst stays in our room! But we are all one level, do u have stairs? I think if we had stairs id have him down with us!

My OH goes back a week on Monday! I am totally dreading it!! How r u feelin abt it? I really hope Ive sussed Oliver out a bit more by then!

Aaaaw yaaaay for ur friend!! What did she have? How nice!! My OHs cousin had a baby a few days ago...she was in labour for 55mins!! Almost had him in the car!! Jeez! 

Has Oscar changed any since he was born? Is he still DS1s double? Oliver has changed loads! 

Hope ur enjoyin ur sat nite TV! Just watched BGT, need to watch The Voice now! 

Hoping - hope ur okay, not heard from u in a while! Xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

I noticed u started a parenting journal smiley!

Ive started one too! Sorry if u think im copying u... Just think it will be a good place to get all my ramblings out haha!

Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ah yeah, we're upstairs so it's just easier to keep him downstairs. But I was wondering about making sure he's upstairs from a certain time.... Hmmm, will prob do that when we introduce a routine to him! 

I'm feeling ok about OH going back to work, would like it of he had more time off but I'm keen to start getting on with everything and trying to get settled into it etc! I think he's gonna take another week off at the end of May so that'll be nice! 

Yeh Oscar has changed loads!! He is looking less like DS1 I think, but still very alike (if that makes sense!?) - its amazing how fast they change isn't it! 

Oh yay!! Im glad u started a journal, Ill add it to my 'stalk' list! It's a great idea, I think it's so good just to have somewhere to write it all down!! :D 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Morning!! 

U were up late!! 

Aaw yeah i think if we were on two levels we'd have oliver down with us! When r u thinkin of introducing a routine? I think we started about 6 weeks with Brandon so will probably wait and do the same this time! I had hoped we would be in some sort of semi routine by now but every day is different!

Can i ask, does Oscar fall asleep himself? 9 times out of 10 we have to cuddle Oliver for him to fall asleep! He is a nightmare for fighting it! 

Yeah i kno wot u mean about OH goin to work! Im lookin forward to it being the 3 of us and i think it'll help with Brandons feelings towards me! 

Wots ur plans for today? My friend who lives in Poland is back home so shes comin to meet the young man! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yeh that was when I was on feeding duty for Oscar, I had gone to bed long before that though :D

We were thinking about 6 weeks for a routine, that's what we did for DS1 and it worked really well! 

Oscar has been quite good at going to sleep himself, occassionally we might need to cuddle him or jiggle him a bit but thats usually when he's been awake for too long and then finds it hard to go off himself. Otherwise he'll just look around then go to sleep. We give him a dummy, sometimes he wants it and that will help him go to sleep, sometimes he doesn't! 

Plans today will be to laze about! MIL is bringing us all over a roast :D

x x x z


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey girls- Sorry not been on. Have been readin when I go to bed but been too tired to respond ( busy time ofvyear as childrens tests in a couple of weeks). Thanks for fb acceptance. Some lovely pictures. Still haven't figured how to upload scan photo from phone. Def more real though now as everyone at works knows. Am officially second tri too! Sorry to hear that you have bern finding it a bit hard with having a newborn and you ds. Obviously this is my first time but was wondering steph would it helping you expressed and your dh fed on the night so you could put ds to bed on some occasions. Remember he didn't mean what he said, it's just little ones way of saying it how it is. Sounds good that you are getting sleep though. Good to hear they are putting on weight. Anyway, off to mark some books. By the way steph the pictures you posted onhere by your mums friend were stunning!!!!! Xxx


----------



## steph1505

Hey hoping  so nice to hear from u! And thanks for facebook add!! Now we can properly stalk each other haha!

Do u kno, im not even breastfeeding! But Oliver doesnt seem to settle as quickly on OH as what he will on me! So thats why I always end up with him! OH tries and it always ends up with him passing him to me! Maybe we need to just see it through and make Oliver settle on his daddy! The other option we have is to keep Brandon up until Oliver is asleep, but I dont think thats fair on him! Ugh its early days yet, Im sure we'l get there eventually! It'll be good wen they have the same bedtime and we can just read them both a story and then leave them to chat to each other til they fall asleep lol!

Hope ur not workin too hard!! Not long til summer hols! Yay!

Smiley - thats really good Oscar will fall asleep himself! Oliver just doesnt! Ive never heard of a newborn who wont even fall asleep while out a walk in the pram! But oh no, here he is! I have him lol! I know everyone says he'l never learn to fall asleep himself, but hes 3 weeks old lol! Im not worried! And he point blank refuses to take a dummy! We have tried 3 different brands and he just gags whenever we put them in his mouth! 

Ooh a roast is being brought round? Very nice!! Were gettin a chinese! A nice traditional sunday dinner lol :haha: xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha Steph - DS1 was exactly like that for the first 6 weeks of his life. (i've just wrtten about it in my journal) he would not fall asleep without being rocked etc. It was a nightmare - but once 6 weeks hit and we were able to hit him up with a routine he was the easiest baby to put to sleep. So just do what you need to do for a few more weeks - you wont spoil him, you can tackle the self soothing thing when he's just a little bit older! Enjoy the cuddles! It will be a lot easier when they go to bed together though wont it - i'm really looking forward to that :D

How does he like his swing? Could you put him in that whilst you're getting Brandon into bed? Just something to buy you those few mins! 

With the dummy thing, if you want him to have one then you should keep trying it. Neither of mine actually wanted a dummy at first (spat it out, gagged a bit) but if he spits it out just keep going (as long as he isn't upset!) a trick I learnt was to put it in his mouth then keep tapping the outside ....I don't know what i'd have done if DS1 (and now Oscar) didn't take a dummy so I've been very persistent with it :D Obviously if you're not that fussed then ignore my pro-dummy persistence!! :flower:

Haha I am actually a bit jealous of your traditional Sunday Chinese dinner! 

Hoping - Congrats on officially 2nd tri! As steph said - hope you're not working too hard and are able to put your feet up a bit! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aah thanks for the tip!! Brandon had a dummy in his mouth from day 1, he absolutely loved it! Tbh, he still has it at bedtime! The dummy was a total life saver with Brandon, but if theres one thing ive learned these past three weeks, its that Oliver defnitely isnt Brandon! 

Ah it gives me hope that ur DS1 had to be rocked to sleep! Just had a read at ur journal...did uz really go a walk at 4am? Eek!! Oliver has definitely been a lot more settled today, but it is only half 2 lol! He has slept a lot more than normal today (more like wot a 3 week old should sleep!!) So im hoping hes learning to stop fighting the sleep! I think as well, now that ive realised that all that crying at the start was because he was tired, not hungry or had wind, i feel a lot better and know to just pick him up and settle him! Both times today, hes fell asleep within ten mins! I just hope he isnt up tonight now lol! 

Lol and reading ur journal...u have commited the cardinal sin when u have a baby! Hes never gonna sleep now!! Lol i hope thats not true but it would be typical! Lol!

Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi ladies,

lots of chatter :) 

Steph- Im sorry to hear you are struggling with DS1- you know he doesnt mean it but it must have been so hard to hear that. I am so jealous of Olivers sleeping - uts great you can leave him to sleep in his basket for hours. Im sure its normal to be held at this stage - Eleanor still wont go down awake :(

Smiley - its great oscar will self settle :) sounds like his weight gain is great - well done you! how you finding feeding?

AFM - well things are good. cant believe she is 5 weeks old now! we are still struggling to get her to sleep in her crib/basket :( she wont go down awake as she will just lie there for a bit then start screaming. If we put her down asleep she may stay for 20mins or so but then wakes and gets really upset again :( so basically she is still falling asleep on us (mainly me) and is sleeping with me. Not what I had intended but at least this way we get some sleep! she is still going 2.5 -3 hrs between feeds in the day but has now gone up to 4 in the night now :happydance: although it was only 3 last night...
the other thing were having problems with is her stomach - we are fortunate that eleanor hasnt been sicky at all but recently she is struggling with passing wind - she has lots of pooy nappies but now she seems to be in sooo much pain when trying to pass wind :-( it seems to be mainly around 5am and its so hard. we have tried cycing her legs etc but it doesnt seem to help :( im wondering if its something im eating!?


----------



## smiley330

Morning!

Certain - I have heard that things you eat can affect baby, but I don't know enough about what foods might do what! :shrug: Are you drinking lots of water? I have found drinking more has helped with Oscar's wind issues! Feeding is going well for us at the mo, he's pretty much on a 4 hourly schedule round the clock which i'm happy with - I have been trying to express though and cannot get hardly anything so just going to keep trying! 

Steph - Haha, yes. We tried anything and everything at 4am (and all the hours of the morning actually) with DS1. Because he was terrible at getting to sleep whenever he woke for a feed it would take hours to get him back off again! 

Glad Oliver is getting more sleep in the day!

AFM - Well OH has gone back to work today. I'm a bit sad... he is more sad! He admitted that last time he couldn't wait to get back to work (haha, cheers!) as it's much easier going to work... but he said this time things have been so calm and relaxed (meaning Oscar isn't as "unsettled" as DS1 was at this stage) 

DS1 is at the childminders today so it's just me and the Oscar Bean - he's sleeping, I am enjoying a nice cup of tea and BnB. We haven't had any more meltdowns at bed time from DS1 either - so feeling very happy this morning with how everything is going. . . Ask me again 2mrw and things might be different!

Hope everyone else is good! :flower: x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hiya girls! 

Certain - I cant believe Eleanor is 5 weeks already!! But then, i suppose if Oliver is 3 weeks...that makes sense! Im so glad ur feedings going well! I dont really know how different foods affect ur breastmilk, have u tried good old google? U could also try either Infacol, Dentinox or Colycinth Granules for wind? We have been using the Dentinox drops for Oliver and they really help him pass wind! We put them in his bottle, but u can also just put them directly in their mouth! 

I really wouldnt worry about Eleanour sleeping on you, at this stage, u do anythin to get as much sleep as possible! Once she is a couple of months old you can try experementing with different things! Lol parenthood really is just one big experement!!

Does she smile or anything yet? I think its normally between 6 and 8 weeks they start smiling! I CANNOT wait to see Oliver smile! Can I ask, do u find it easier already than what u did in the earlier weeks? 

Smiley - yaaaay to ur lovely relaxed morning!! Sounds lovely! Im so glad ur DS1 is goin to bed fine now! Makes a difference! We both managed to read Brandon his story last nite and he went down great! I think from now on, regardless of what Olivers doing, we need to both be there! 

Lol aww i feel bad for ur OH! Altho, I think my OH is secretely a bit glad he only has a week left! Lol we r the opposites from u, 1st baby soooo relaxed, 2nd one not so much! Lol! Altho he didnt get any paternity leave with Brandon so it has been nice for him to have some time off! 

AFM - Well Oliver has literally slept all day! He got up at 6.30 for a feed and was awake til abt 8...and has slept since!! We had to wake him for his next feed and he went straight back down again! So the three of us are just enjoying the quiet  while it lasts lol! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Steph - So pleased you both got to give Brandon his story, this is what i've realised as well - that whatever Oscar is doing, we both have to take DS1 up to bed like we always used to. It's such a little thing, but honestly makes a world of difference to DS1!! 

Haha it's lovely when they're sleeping lots in the day. I was worried that all the sleep would mean hell at night time, but with babies I think sleep breeds sleep! :D But yes, enjoy the quiet!! 

Oscar is mixing it up a bit today and is going 3 hourly between feeds instead of the 4 he has been doing....For a while there I thought we may be able to predict when exactly he'd want feeding. Oh no, back to unpredictable baby! :D

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol aaaw bless him mixing it up! Maybe hes having a wee growth spurt! 

Were over at MILs but she definitely agrees that there is something hurting Oliver which is causing him to be so unsettled! She got him to sleep in his pram and then he just let out this loud cry and that was him off again! The HV is comin out tomorrow so i am definitely saying to her!! I feel so bad for him, hes such a wee lamb! He was absolutely shattered, he'd been awake for about 3 hours and was desperate for a sleep but you could see that there is just something hurting him! MIL thinks its colic, but my instincts are telling me reflux! And i totally believe in mothers instinct! 

Il let uz know how I get on with the HV...i hope shes supportive and agrees... Altho she is comin at half 10 in the morning when hes normally fine!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey girls. Glad to hear things are starting to settle down. Had a bit of panic last night has had a bit of blood when I wiped after going to loo. Had been a bitconstipated so had been straining but tmi warning was def front passage. Phoned midwife and she told me to go in to a&e which I did (at nearly 11pm). Had blood pressure, urine, bloods etc taken then a specialist pregnancy doctor came down to give me an internal. Bloody killed!!! Was pathetic going on about how I was going to cope with birth if I can't have internals. She said she could see some blood and there was some when she took 3 swabs. However she said womb looked fine. She said it looked like 'something' can't remember or understand name through her accent that was linked to hormones and how blood/ cervix reacts. Have to go for scan on thurs morning just to check everything ok. If I have any more problems I have to go straight back. Keep your fx that everything is ok. On a lighter note I was mortified as I hadn't shaved me legs and I kept apologising for it!!!!! Got home after 1:00 so early night needed tonight!!!


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning!

Aww Hoping :hugs: how scary for you! but at least you got it checked out - if they were really worried they would have scanned you there and then :) got my fx crossed for thurs and def have an early night. Is there anyway you can rest up for the next few days?

Steph- oh no poor Oliver! I really hope the HV is supportive! I know how you feel though as Eleanors tummy just seems to be getting worse, we were up between 5am and 7,30am with it - she is now asleep in her swing :sigh: Im going to ask my doc about it at our 6 week check on friday. I have been using infacol since she was a week old and it def helped the colic but not with this bottom wind :( makes my heart break hearing her scream :(

Smiley - sorry Oscar is going less time but 3 hours is still good :) Eleanor decided 2hrly yesterday was a good idea :yawn: hope he settles back to 4hrs.

yes we have now had 4 smiles :happydance: daddy got the 1st one, then my mum, then her giraffe, then me....so im not top priority :p was lovely but not had anymore since.
Uh oh shes woken up for food....hope u are all well... x


----------



## steph1505

Hey!!

Hoping - god that must have been scary!! Could it have been a cervical erosion? I had that when I was pregnant with Brandon! Nothing to worry about but that doesnt stop u worrying!! Im so glad all is ok though! I hope the scan goes well! Like certain says, if they had been worried they had scanned u there and then! 

Lol and dnt be embarassed abt havin hairy legs lol!! Apparently in labour i kept apologising that my lady garden wasnt as tidy as it should be!!! Haha!! I dont think doctors expect pregnant women to be nice and groomed!

Certain - thats such a shame poor wee eleanors havin such a hard time with her wind! It is so hard to see them in pain and not be able to do anythin! 

Smiley - all is well?? 

AFM- well HV has been! OH had taken Brandon out to his gymnastics class and by the time HV arrived, Oliver had been screaming for an hour! So she walked in and I burst out crying! She 100% agrees he has reflux and she is gonna go down and speak to the doctor who our appointment is with this afternoon! Im so relieved she agreee with us! She said they will prob give us gaviscon for him and then possibly change his milk too! But she said they might wait a week and see if the gaviscon makes a difference before changing his milk! Im just so glad something is gonna get done! I hate him being in so much pain! On the positive note, it isnt affecting his weight gain...the wee monster weighs 9lb 2oz now! A whole 15oz heavier in one week!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Evening! 

Hoping - ah that must have been very scary :hugs: it does sound as if it's nothing to worry about and everything will be fine though. It will be nice to see your baby again, let us know how you get on! 

Certain - That's so lovely you are getting smiles (even if you are 4th in line - giraffes are funny :D) Sorry Eleanor is still having wind issues, I hope your doc can offer some help?! 

Steph - that's great your HV has agreed with u and hopefully your docs appointment went well? Infant Gaviscon is great stuff, it really helped DS1 so fx it helps little Oliver. And wow! What a great weight gain he's had this week, He's obviously doing really well despite the painful reflux bless him.
! Hope you are feeling better now about everything! 

x x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Oh no Steph, I've just seen your fb status - what did docs say? :hugs: x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Yeah steph, what's uP? :( :hugs:

Yawn- I'm up with a grizzly, fidgety lo :(


----------



## steph1505

Hey girls! 

Well the GP sent us up to the hospital for Oliver to be under observation which i thought was dramatic but fine! He said it was to check for a condition that he is apparently too young to have anyway :dohh: 

So we have to drop Brandon off at MILs, get to the hospital and Oliver was hungry. It had been 3 and a half hours since we last fed him but the doctors were prodding and poking him! We were eventually told we could feed him and he fell asleep after it.

So the doc then comes in and says, yeah hes got reflux but hes obviously not in too much so i dont see the need to prescribe anythin! 

Que the worst night of my life! Ive never heard him cry in pain the way he was last night! So im phoning the docs at half 8 again and im demanding something! He is in absolute agony!! I cant watch him like that anymore!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Weve also been told not to feed him before 4 hours since his last feed! Thats gonna be fun!! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Hey girls! 

Well the GP sent us up to the hospital for Oliver to be under observation which i thought was dramatic but fine! He said it was to check for a condition that he is apparently too young to have anyway :dohh: 

So we have to drop Brandon off at MILs, get to the hospital and Oliver was hungry. It had been 3 and a half hours since we last fed him but the doctors were prodding and poking him! We were eventually told we could feed him and he fell asleep after it.

So the doc then comes in and says, yeah hes got reflux but hes obviously not in too much so i dont see the need to prescribe anythin! 

Que the worst night of my life! Ive never heard him cry in pain the way he was last night! So im phoning the docs at half 8 again and im demanding something! He is in absolute agony!! I cant watch him like that anymore!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Oh no what a night :-( :hugs: it seems so silly they won't prescribe anything! I hope you manage to get through to them today. It's so hard seeing them in pain! Why do you have to go 4hrs between? What does he normally go for? I hope you have a better day.


----------



## smiley330

Oh Steph, what a pain!! How long were u at the hospital for? You can buy infant gaviscon over the counter but you'd prob have to tell a fib and say you're friend has sent u for some for their 6 year old child type thing... I remember running out and having to go buy some. At least you'll have something! 

FX you get a better doctor today and they just give u a prescription! I can't believe the hospital agreed he had reflux but didn't give u anything, he is obviously in pain bless him! 

Why did they say to make him go 4 hours between feeds? That seems strange! 

:hugs: 

Keep us updated! x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey!!

We went back to the doctors and it was the same GP as yesterday but he was absolutely raging that the hospital sent us away empty handed! He kept saying how sorry he was & that he was gonna phone them and give them hell!

So we now have infant gaviscon :happydance: im so relieved!! I really hope it makes a difference to him! 

She said we need to space him out 4hours to minimise the amount of milk in his stomach so there is less to come back up! Easier said than done tho when hes crying for food after 2 and a half hours! I understand the thought behind it but puting into practice is gonna be difficult! 

Sorry for rambling about Oliver!!

How is everyone else getting on?

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

YAAAAYYYY!!! So pleased you've got something :happydance: FX you find it helps him, i'm sure it will do :D

Ahh ok, I can see the thought behind that. But yeah, telling a hungry baby he has to wait another hour or so might be difficult - I would try not to get too stressed about doing that hun, if you can space him out to 4 hours then great - but don't worry too much if you can't? 

So glad you've gotten somewhere though and that your doctor has listened to you! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Today has definitely been a better day! He did still have a lot of pain in the evening time, but i would say less than wot he has been having! He definitely settled quicker! So i really hope that the Gaviscon will help him! Hes such a wee lamb! I just wanna cuddle him all day! But, and this is a huge achievement...todays the first day since he was born that I havent cried :happydance: I kno that sounds terrible, its been over 3 weeks lol! 

Smiley, when ur DS1 was put on the gaviscon, did it take a few days to make a difference? Also, can u remember if it made him constipated? Todays the first day Oliver hasnt poo'd and ive read it can constipate them! So now im a bit worried abt that! The HV said we should give him some water between feeds so hopefully if we do that it might keep things moving! 

How is everyone else doing? I feel like all ive done is talk abt myself, sorry!

Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hello!

Steph - Glad you had a better day yesterday :D Ahhh bless your little heart, i'm so glad you've had a day without crying :hugs: Have you been upset about anything in particular, or just a case of "everything + hormones" :flower: Make sure you are getting everything off your chest though, have you been speaking a lot to OH? Definitely come on here and rant to us whenever u want!!!! We are all in similar situations and will be able to relate :D

When DS1 was on Gaviscon, I noticed a difference pretty much from the first bottle. It just seemed to settle the amount of pain he had from the acid coming back up straight away - but it continued to improve and def really kicked in over the next couple of days! I can't remember if he was consitpated actually, I don't thinks so because we also had him on Cow and Gate Comfort milk (which does the opposite of constipate) - but we actually found Aptamil the best for him in the end - what milk is Oliver on?

How are you getting on with keeping him going every 4 hours?? 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!! 

Smiley, Oliver is on Aptamil so thats good! I had thought abt changing him to Cow and Gate Comfort but thought id be as well changing one thing at a time and see how it goes! 

Aah...i dont even know what i am feeling! I think when i was pregnant, i had this image of what the 4 of us would be like...and im disappointed that its not the reality (i know thats stupid!) And Oliver HATES his pram! He cries constantly in it! Im gonna try him in the actual pushchair part of the pram, i dnt kno if the fact that he lies flat in the carrycot may be hurting him! I had thought that wen OH went back to work id feel super confident and be able to take the two boys out walks to the park but i actually dnt want to leave the house! I am so nervous that Oliver is gonna cry! And i dont know why because i wasnt like this with Brandon! I just cant stress how much I want Oliver to be that wee bit bigger so he can be entertained by his mat or bouncy chair! He wants to be held ALL the time! 

Sorry, im just really struggling with this! And i just wish i knew why! Im a confident person and before Oliver came, i thought i was a really good mum! But now i have this tiny wee baby who cries and cries and i dnt kno why! I guess i just thought it would be easy this time round...and its not :-( xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hello!

Certain / Hoping - all ok with you both? :hugs:

Steph - Yeah Aptamil was by far the best for DS1, the C&G comfort was ok - but it's so thick, and then if you put Gaviscon in it makes it even thicker, so was making it quite difficult to get through the teat (even on the bigger ones!) But if you don't see much improvement definitely try it, it's worth trying - you can always swap back!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I wish I could send you bigger hugs!! You are a brilliant mum! It is hard when you have a baby who is in pain, and there really is so little you can do. But I promise, it will pass soon. Just got to do what you can for now. 

Give yourself a bit of time, you will feel confident taking them out but it's still really early days!! Have you got a sling? Oliver might prefer it in one of those than lying flat. (again, prop up the mattress of his pram to see if that helps?) But if he likes to be held all the time then this will definitely help with that, you'll have your hands free to see to Brandon. I've got a sleepy wrap, which I would recommend!

Don't say sorry though, you are doing a wonderful job - those boys are very lucky to have you! Don't be so hard on yourself :D 

How was Oliver last night? Are you seeing more improvements from the Gaviscon? 


x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Steph - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: im so sorry you are struggling. I completely understand about the crying, i was pretty much the same for the first 2 weeks and you have so much more on your plate. Dont beat yourself up about it, I agree with smiley about the sling - it will help you to be able to do things and focus on DS1 as well :) Dont rush into leaving the house yourself, do you have friends who will come with you? you will become more confident in time. I really hope the gaviscon is working now - so pleased the doc helped you! poor little thing!

Smiley - hows things? has oscar gone back to his longer gaps between feeds? hows the sleep?

AFM - we are doing ok. we had our 6 week check today and all was fine :) she now weighs...wait for it....11lb!! cant believe it! the doc checked all her limbs etc and put something on her umblicil cord - nitrate something!? but said all was fine. She has suggested gripe water for the wind so ive ordered some as the chemist has sold out :( fx it helps as we were up for 3 hrs last night from 5am....yawn! Its annoying she asked about feeding and i said about the shields and she said - your doing very well 'considering the shields' - although its nice she says im doing well it just bugs me how negative she was about them :( oh well. 
We are off to Devon for the week now so may not be on as much but dont worry :) we will be doing the great grandparent rounds :)

Hope you are all ok!


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies!

How is everyone? Oh my goodness, these baby pics are to die for!!! I love them!!!! Such cute little babies! I'm soooo jealous! Can't wait to have my little man! 

Steph - Oh, darling! :hugs: seems like you're having such a hard time. I can relate, though, as I had a hard time with DD. And I can only imagine how much more harder it is with two children (toddler and newborn) geesh! You hang in there. I know, easier said than done but I'm sure it just takes time getting used to having more than one. DS1 will get used to things and so will you and OH. The great thing about humans is that we adapt but it just takes time. Don't be hard on yourself. Whatever you feel like for that day, you do it and enjoy and don't feel guilty. Your body is coming off of some *VERY *serious hormones and it'll take time to get back to your bubbly self. But don't worry, you'll do fine. I personally think you are doing wonderfully! I only hope I can handle things as well as you when my bubby gets here. I had postpartum depression with DD and I was still in school. It took a lot out of me. Chin up lovely :flower: 

Smiley face - how I've missed you! So glad little man is here. Goodness he's a cutie! How are things with baby and fam? 

Certain - I'm glad things are going well for you. Well done in bf!!! Might need some tips from you later :flower: 

Hoping - How are you? 

AFM - 8 more weeks to go! Can't get here fast enough! I'm going to regret saying that later. I'm feel so sorry for you ladies that are having a bit of a difficult time. It also scares me. I just hope I can handle things as good as you. Had my appt yesterday and all is well. Baby's heart beat is 133 (I think). DD finally went to an appt with me and she was excited and a little confused. Doc checked my cervix as I was having a bit of pain but it's closed and baby's head is right there. Hoping for a vaginal delivery but it's definitely looking promising. :thumbup: I'm sure I won't get anymore scans but wish I could just get one more. I want to know how much baby weights. Although, it's not always accurate. 

Anyhoo, I hope everyone has a very lovely weekend! Happy Friday!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Wow only 8 weeks beauty- it will pass in no time. 
Steph- don't put yourself down you are a fantastic mum and you could not be doing anymore for your two baby boys. They are very lucky to have you. Hopefully things will settle more now you have been prescribed something to help him. 
Certain- nice weight gain. Any luck with putting Eleanor down on her own yet? I wouldn't worry you will be wishing for hugs when she is older. Take them while you can!
Smiley- how's things with you Hun- enjoying it or knackered? 

Afm- had scan following bleed and everything was normal. Placenta was not lying low which was one of the things they were worried about. Was amazing to see the difference in 2and a half weeks. He (I think it's a boy) was very stubborn and would mot turn round and show his face. Only wanted to moon us!!! Def his fathers child as so far at first scan we had 'laid back' and now at this second one ' stubborn'. Had horrible heartburn on saturday which meant a 4:00am trip to the garage for some gaviscon!! Apart from that am well and enjoying the long weekend!
Big hugs girls xxx


----------



## steph1505

Hey girls :wave: how r u all doing?

Certain - thats a fab weight gain for Eleanor!! So glad the check up went well! How was ur weekend away?

Beauty - god i cant believe uv only got 8 weeks left! That'll fly in! Woo hoo :happydance: 
Thanks so much for ur words :hugs: im sure ul be great wen baby comes along! I seem to be in the minority of people whos 2nd baby is harder than their 1st! 

Hoping - aw glad the scan went well :hugs: what does the low lying placenta mean for u? Do u need to keep an eye on it? 

Smiley - thanks for bein so nice :hugs: how have u been gettin on since OH went back to work? How is Oscar gettin on? 

AFM - well OH went back to work this morning! And Brandon is loaded with the cold, so ive got my hands full with Oliver and a clingy toddler! Ah well, nothin like gettin flung in at the deep end lol! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hello!!

Beauty - Glad to see all going well with you, wow - can't believe only 8 weeks to go. It will fly!! 

Hoping - So pleased all went well at your scan! Ah the heartburn is a killer isn't it, just make sure you have a good supply of Gaviscon / get it on repeat prescription!

Certain - Wow, Eleanor is up to 11lbs - that's great!!! Well done you! Glad the 6 week check is all good as well. Don't pay attention to the comment on the shields! You are doing well full stop! Hope you have a nice time away :D

Steph - :hugs: Ah i've been worried about you!! How have you found it without OH? Is Oliver any better? That's typical that Brandon has a cold now :flower:

AFM - We are getting on well!! Oscar still has a bunged up nose and finding it hard to breathe but it doesn't seem to be bothering him that much. We are on about 3 hourly feeds in the day and 4 hours at night, which means we have a waking about 12/1am then again at 4/5am and up at about 8 - so really can't complain. BF is going really well still, and he feels like he has put on lots of weight. He has filled out loads, so i'll be interested to see how much he weighs on Weds. Definitely not my scrunched up newborn any more :cry:

So yeah, all going well our end!! Absolutely loving every second and finding things so much more chilled this time around than they were with DS1. I'm just a bit sad that he's 3 weeks old already tomorrow.... it's going too fast!!!!! 

x x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aww u dont need to worry about me haha! I just needed a fee days to clear my head and start again if u kno what i mean! 

It was MILs 50th this weekend and we all had a girlie spa day away which was just what i needed! A day sitting in a jacuzzi and then getting a massage! It really helped me think things through and just get a grip of myself!

Im doing ok without OH! Im so suprised! Had a rough few hours with Oliver this morning but he was just overtired! Hes been a lot better since we started him on the Gaviscon, not 100% better but definitely a lot more settled! I think im still gonna ask for the prescription milk to see how he goes on that! My mum said i might as well try get it and see if it improves him, and its free obviously which would be another wee bonus! 

And he is going 4 hours now thru the day! I never thought id see the day!! 

So we're slowly gettin there! I took down all the cards today which i was really sad about! Hes a month old tomorrow so i know exactly how ur feeling! They r no longer "new" lol! 

Im so glad the bf is going so well for u this time round :hugs:!! And hes doing so well, def sounds like a wee muncher! And i really hope i soon have the same "loving every second" attitude as u! Right now i love most seconds lol! There was a death in the family last week, a baby, and it really put things into perspective for us all! Made me realise truely how blessed we all are and that no matter how much Oliver cries and needs held all the time...hes my wee blessing and i wouldnt swap him for the world!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ah im glad youre feeling better!! A spa day sounds like bliss, I need to get me one of those :D 

Sorry to hear about that bad news, a baby? That must be very sad and difficult, things like that do put everything into perspective though. :hugs::hugs:

Yeah if u can get milk on prescription then u may aswell try it!! We had some lactose free stuff for DS1 on prescription at some point and it was great not having to pay for it! Small bonuses!

4 hours during the day is great, and is he still sleeping well at night?

We've had a few moments where Oscar has gotten so over tired in the day, its so hard to get out of that once your in it! He can stay awake roughly 45mins to an hour happily before we get into over-tired territory! 

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

I just had a wee read at ur journal so was reading abt Oscar being overtired! I kno exactly wot u mean abt trying to get out of it! Oliver will close his eyes and settle, we breathe a sigh of relief and then BOOM!! Eyes are open and hes screaming again! He stays awake faaaar too long! Is that what Oscar does? Its so hard cos u just wanna scream at them "if u close ur eyes and calm it, ul feel so much better!" :dohh:

Yeah, my MILs cousin was 23 weeks pregnant and her placenta burst! She gave birth to a baby boy who lived for 90mins! So sad! I feel awful for her, especially as in the last month, 2 baby boys have been born in the family! Cant imagine wot she is goin thru! 

Yeah hes goin between 6 and 8 hours at night, occasionally nearer 10!! So were def lucky that way! Ive put him up to 5oz bottles today as he had been draining his 4oz so il see if that makes a difference! 

Btw...how jealous am i that u are already at ur pre pregnancy weight! I have just under a stone to lose :-( Good on u gurl! Wooo! Yummy mummy indeed!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning!

Yep, when Oscar hits that overtired stage he'll keep drifting off then all of a sudden he'll be awake and crying his face off again!! He gets so angry!! I am really careful to try not to let him miss his sleep window, but sometimes you can't help it - I have found that putting a softy (muslin) over his face helps! Haha! 

Oh that is heartbreaking for your MIL's cousin, that's so sad. I can't even begin to think how I'd cope with something like that. 

Oliver is doing really well at night isn't he, good boy!! He's eating well as well isn't he - yeah if he's taking 4oz well then def put him up and see if he wants it. :D Have you had him weighed recently?

Haha, thanks :D I was quite surprised when I got on the scales totally expecting to still be a way off. But my shape has changed since having Oscar so i'm going to have to get used to that! You're not far off either though, good work!! :D

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Haha aww my wee nephew used to have to have a muslin over his face! Strange children :haha: 

We had the night from hell last nite! I hate this reflux so much! Oliver was bringing stuff up and choking on it all night! I eventually took him into bed with me and sat up so he was lying upright on my chest! But even that didnt work great! I feel so bad for him! Weve got a doctors appointment this afternoon at 4pm, i just hope we get the same doctor as before! The gaviscon clearly isnt working! Im absolutely shattered, as is Oliver! Im goin over to MILs quite soon just for a cuddle really! Smiley, if ur DS1 had reflux, i honestly dont know how uz could have had another...this is enough to put me off anymore ever! 

How r u gettin on with OH being at work? Xxxxxx
Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ah no, poor Oliver and poor you!! :hugs: Hopefully this doctor will give you that prescription milk and that makes a difference. There are a lot of other things that they can give him as well, so don't be disheartened that the Gaviscon hasn't worked - just a case of finding what will work!

To be honest, with DS1 I didn't realise that wasn't normal. Only now having Oscar has it shown me that not all babies have those problems and are as unsettled etc. I also forgot a lot of what he was like until now as well, like you saying you sat with Oliver on your chest all night - we did that so many times! We have a nursing chair and we used to take shifts to sit up with him whilst the other slept for an hour! It was crazy, but I honestly just thought that was the norm!

We were lucky in that after 6 weeks he was SO much better (whether it was the milk, the Gaviscon, one of the other million remedies we were using or just that he grew out of it, I don't know!) So in the grand scheme of things it wasn't that long we had to deal with the reflux. All of a sudden we had a happy baby and that instantly makes you forget how hard it had been up to that point. 

Been getting on ok with OH at work, I only have both boys twice during the week though so I can't grumble! I've made sure we do something / see people on the days I have DS1 so he's entertained - and just keeping to our usual routine as much as possible really. 

That's good you can head over to your MIL's - what about your family? Do they live further away? 

x x x x


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks, ladies! Things aren't progressing fast enough for me! But you know how those last two months go. It drags! How are you ladies doing? Catch up with ya in a sec! So excited to hear bout your little babies! 
And your scan, Hoping!


----------



## smiley330

Just had the HV round for Oscar's check and he weighs 9lbs14!!! He's such a piglet!! 

Steph - How did you get on at the doctors?

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Docs are useless...will post properly soon!

But we got Oliver weighed yesterday too...hes also 9lb 14oz! Lol thats so weird! Pair of piggies! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ah no, that's not what I was hoping to hear from you about the doctors!

Haha, that is weird they're both the same weight!! :flower:

x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Ladies,

JUst checking in :) 

Steph and Smiley - amazing weight gains!! so impressed and so strange they are the same! :)

Steph - oh no, what did the doc say!? really hope they can sort this out for you. Im so sorry you are struggling - poor little man :( :hugs: really hope you can get some rest soon!l

Smiley - glad to hear things are ok with you and that you arent finding it too hard without your OH. Its great to have a good network of people - makes things easier.

Afm - things are good. Having a nice time at my parents now :) we spent the first 3 nights at the in laws. I get on really well with them but i find it harder to relax with them and eleanor than i do with my parents - is that normal!? I mean i trust them but I just find im watching them more and i really didnt like it when MIL took her outside when she was crying and we were eating. I know she was just trying to help but I still didnt like it :( oh well.
On a big plus - Eleanor is now sleeping some of (sometimes most of) the night in her crib!!! I know amazing! I dont know why but changing scene seems to have helped!? she does seem to go slightly longer between feeds in our bed but its nice to be able to stretch out! I just hope it continues now :)

Hope you are all well :) x


----------



## smiley330

Hello girlies! :hugs:

How is everyone? It's too quiet for my liking! I need things to read when I'm doing the night feeds :D

Certain - glad you are having a nice time! That's great Eleanor has been sleeping in her crib, maybe a change of scene was all she needed. I guess maybe she recognised your room and just thought 'stuff sleeping in the crib, I know it's much better in the bed!' FX it continues for you! 

AFM - All good here. For the past couple evenings Oscar has been having a major fussy period. From about 5 to 9/10 ish where he won't settle. Or he would settle then startle himself awake approx one hundred times!! I think it's just that we were missing his sleep window and he got over tired. So today I've been allowing him 45mins max before putting him back down to sleep again and that's worked well. No fussy evening!! 

I still haven't had a cluster feeding session, maybe he just won't have them?? He feeds quite quickly but he takes a lot in that short time! He's defo a guzzler!! 

Anyway, hope everyone is having a nice weekend! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey girls!

Hows everyone gettin on?

Certain - yaaaay to Eleanor sleepin in her crib!! Long may it continue! And i totally know what u mean abt trusting ur parents more over ur inlaws! I think most people are like that (altho, i get annoyed at my OH for not trusting my mum and dad as much as his lol)

Smiley - aaw sorry Oscars been unsettled! Glad uz had a good nite last nite! How do u put him down to sleep? We need to rock Oliver to sleep, or leave him to sleep in his chair...but ive read this is quite common for refluxy babies! U def dont need to worry abt Oscars feeding...hes def a wee muncher!! Good on him lol!!

AFM - sorry ive not been posting but i had a MAJOR breakdown! I just couldnt cope anymore with Oliver, he was crying all day and all night...i was absolutely shattered, mentally and physically! So MIL took me to my HV wherr i basically sat crying saying i wished i had NEVER had Oliver, i wanted him gone! I didnt want to look at him, touch him, pick him up! Nothing! I know this is terrible of me to say but theres no point me lying! I was horrified at what i was saying but i just felt uttery overwhelmed at the having a baby who was in so much pain and having to look after Brandon too! 

So we changed Olivers milk and I have a different baby! He will now lie on his mat for a bit and 'chat' away...or he'l sit on his chair and vibratr away! Hes sleeping through the night again! And i feel more human! He is still refluxing but no where near in as much pain as he was! And he smiles now  so i am def seeing light at the end of the tunnel! My HV said she is gonna keep a close eye on me as she thought i was getting PND but i do feel much better! I literally cried for 3 days straight...OH cried because i was a mess! At one point, i sat in our living room cupboard in the dark and just broke my heart! Ive never felt like that in my life! And i never want to again!

Sorry...i just had to get that off my chest! But heres hoping the milk and gaviscon do the trick and that Oliver outgrows this reflux soon! The HV thinks he has a wee cows milk intolerance too! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Forgot to mention that id had my mum staying with us this weekend...shes gone now and ive been crying all night!! Sometimes we just need our mums! I really hope that i can be half the mum she is! Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh Steph - sweetie, :hugs::hugs::hugs: I wish I could give you a proper hug!!!
I'm so sorry things got that bad, but i'm so pleased you are seeing the end is in sight now. What milk have they put Oliver on? I'm SO glad that is helping :hugs: 

Honestly, you have done so well lovely!! I hope things continue to get better quickly for you. But please - come on here and VENT. If you want my mob num you can, if at any point you just want to text or something - Any time!!! 

Re: Oscar sleeping, we are putting him in his pram to sleep. (the Sola bit) Day and night. In the days he's down stairs, but goes up into our room at night. He's been really good at going in there, but i've put blankets and things around him to make it really snuggly. With DS1 though, he always slept in his swinging chair - so yeah, that's definitely common for relux babies. You just put him where ever he sleeps and don't worry about it!

MORE :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Ive been diagnosed with post natal depression :-(

I cant believe this is happening! I never thought it would happen to me! I hate feeling like this!

Ive had the day from hell, having panic attack after panic attack! I cant believe how i feel...i hate it! I never knew i could feel so low, im normally such a happy person!

Well its my birthday tomorrow...hopefully that cheers me up a bit! 

Im so sorry to put a downer on this thread when uz are all so happy and having such a lovely time in ur pregnancies or with ur beautiful babies! 

Smiley, i wish we could have made the transition from 3 to 4 with the same ease that uz did! I envy you! U have done amazingly well! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Beauty2

Oh Steph, I was just going to say I think you have a some postpartum depression going on. It's natural for some women. Don't beat yourself up. You are trying to balance/combine two lives: having a newborn and getting back to your old life and that's harder for some than others. It will pass...might take a little longer than you want. I know because I had it with my daughter. Just try to get enough rest and take lots of "me-time" breaks. You need to feel whole again. You need to feel like &#8220;yourself&#8221;. So nice trips to the spa, girl nights, reading a good book when you can, fresh air walks, listening to music, being at the house alone. Let your love ones in on the &#8216;secret&#8217; that you have a bit of depression so they can lend a helping hand! I hope this passes very soon!!! Here is the biggest hug I can give you :hugs: 

God Bless! :flower: 

Happy Belated Mother&#8217;s Day to you lovely ladies!!!!!


----------



## steph1505

Aw thanks beauty :hugs:

Its awful! Were u on anti depressants? Ive to go get mine tomorrow! I never thought i would end up on anti depressants! I really dont want it to affect my relationship with Oliver! Do u feel u missed out on the start of ur DDs life? I am really not enjoying Oliver and I want to so badly! I so badly want that huge gush of love and im just not getting it! Of course i love him and would die for him, but just dont enjoy him! I literally want him to sleep him all day long! Its terrible im saying all this! Hes just a tiny wee person...im his mum! I shouldnt feel this way about him, he doesnt deserve it! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

And thank you for all ur tips...i will definitely try and fit in as much 'me' time as possible! I look forward to going back to the gym! Xxxxx


----------



## Beauty2

Actually, I wasn't officially diagnosed with it. I just had all the signs and symptoms and I felt the way you felt so, I just knew. Never thought it would EVER happen to me as I was sooo excited to be pregnant and meet my daughter. She wasn't even having problems like Oliver is. I just couldn't take the crying at night and having to attend to her so much during the day while trying to finish school work. Yes, I felt like I missed out on A LOT of her life because I secluded her for most of her "baby" years while I selfishly tried to finish school. The way I treated her, to this day, makes me break out in tears. The only way I could describe that situation is I was just sick. I had the most evil thoughts and felt overwhelmed by her. I loved her so much but she was too much to deal with. I've always thought it to be very embarrassing so, no one ever knew about it, which is quite dangerous. The way I felt about her at times I could've seriously harmed her. Thank God I pulled through! God was watching over both of us. In fact, I just told my mom about it last week. She had no idea and we lived with her for the first 5 months. 

I think it's wonderful that you are seeking help! You are much more stronger and selfless than I was. You are a wonderful mommy!!! You deserve to feel the joy of your new baby. Definitely do what the doc says so that you won't have to live with the guilt for the rest of your life. I know taking that medication is scary. Maybe you should seek a therapist first? I don't know the solution really, I was lucky enough to come out of it but it took me a LONG time. I don't want that to happen to you. :hugs:


----------



## steph1505

God that sounds scary! That must've been such a hard time for u :hugs: U didnt choose to feel like that though so dont beat ureself up! My HV said to me today that its caused by a chemical imbalance in our brains! I totally 100% know what u mean about being overwhelmed! Im disgustingly terrified of him! I feel suffocated by Oliver! I havent felt like I could harm him but I genuinely feel like I could consider giving him away! How awful is that?? This is just too much hard work for me! 

And i always prided myself on being such a good mum! Brandon is a beautiful, polite, well behaved toddler! I feel i am totally failing the two of them! I sit and cry in front of Brandon ALL the time and he doesnt know why! Its breaking my heart! I am absolutely useless as a mother! I am going to see a therapist as well as take the medication! I want this fixed asap! I want me back! I feel like someone has taken over my body and mind! 

My poor mum is 4 hours away and is desperately trying to get time off work so she can come help me! My MIL is really supportive too... and of course my OH! He is utterly heartbroken! I feel i am making us all miserable! Aaaaaahhh!!! I just want to go and scream and cry and stomp my feet!

U have done a fantastic job with ur daughter! Do you have a good relationship with her? I worry il never feel as close to Oliver as I do Brandon! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh Steph, sounds like you are doing all the right things. :hugs: I'm so sorry that you are feeling this way. Panic attacks are horrible. I went through a massive stage of panic attacks and depression when my mum died so I can relate. :hugs:

I'm so glad that you have seen this and are getting what help you can though, you are a brilliant mummy and that shows just by how you are describing everything. I know you love both those boys so much.

I can't imagine how hard it is for you hun, but you are doing everything that you can!! Just take whatever help is offered, if it's anti depressants they are recommending then you just have to trust that's right. 

Sweetie, if Oscar had the same problems as Oliver or DS1 had then I truly think I would be in the same situation as you. I just can't imagine having to deal with all of that as well as trying to adjust to everything else. It is hard! 

Happy birthday for tomorrow!!! I hope you get spoilt with lots of lovely treats!! :flower:

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Btw smiley, id love ur mobile number :hugs: i promise not to text u 24/7 or anythin! Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Smiley, i just seen ur post! I never seen it last night!

:hugs: thanks so much for what ur saying! Im up feeding oliver just now but i felt physically sick at the thought of doing it! Ive gave him a bottle hundreds of times but now i am terrified to do it! Hes sleeping on my chest at the mo (doing the whole keeping him upright) and i just dont feel the same way i did when Brandon would lie on me! I definitely do have a favourite child and this is breaking my heart! Poor oliver! Imagine ur own mum thinking that! 

I just wanna get in the car and drive! Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Im going on a date night tonight! A restaurant we used to always go to but havent since Brandon was born and then off to the cinema! I dont know what id do without my OH! 

Hope uz are all having a good day! Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Oh Steph first of all Happy Birthday! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry you are having such a hard time but well done for getting the help you need. PND is just horrid and I cant imagine what you are going through but please do know that we are here for you to rant etc. I know you must feel awful at the thoughts you are having but remember you are still being a good mum - you are still caring for him and providing for him - he doesnt know your thoughts and will never need to. You WILL get better and start to feel the love and by that time he will benefit e.g playing etc at the moment just do the best you can. Maybe OH can take some more of the feeds? im so pleased he is being supportive and taking you out tonight, I have no doubt it will help. Im sorry Brandon is finding this hard, maybe you could just let him know you are poorly? Its true what the HV says it is a chemical imbalance and you will get better just like you would from the flu - it just takes time! Please dont feel bad about the medication, it is there for a reason and can help you to gain balance so that the therapy can work. Dare I say it..."trust me, I am a psychologist" :) You are on my fb but I am happy to give my number should you want to chat in person?
We are all thinking of you and would love to be able to help you more!! Just keep taking every day at a time, keep talking to people and like beauty says, keep tryign to get out in the fresh air!!
:hugs:


----------



## CertainTurton

Smiley and Beauty - how are things going with you? 

AFM- we had a lovely trip down south, love spending time with my parents etc and it went far too quickly but were back home now. I must admit i was starting to worry about getting bored at home so Im looking up groups etc. Yesterday we went to a baby group which was lovely, then went for lunch with a new mum i met at NCT class. Was nice to do something, although Eleanor screamed for ages in teh cafe :( v.embarrassing! We are doing ok, she is generally sleeping 4 hours or so in the night now and is still mostly in her basket! wooop! also last 2 nights havent been so bad with her tummy - im keeping a food diary now to see if something triggers it - but Im hoping she will just grow out of it! Yesterday she just refused to nap!! argh, and got so overtired!! but today its not so bad, she is asleep in her rocker now - so must go and clean the kitchen..*sigh* 
Take care all xx


----------



## smiley330

Hello :wave:

Steph - hope you've had a lovely day!!! Enjoy date night, you deserve it! :hugs:

Certain - so glad you have a nice time away and that Eleanor seems to be getting better with her tummy! A food diary is a good idea, let me know if you stumble on anything that seems to give problems. 

AFM - Well Oscar has been having a very unsettled couple of days now. All yesterday he was very unhappy and couldn't sleep. Every time he dropped off he would startle awake... He kept trying to go back to sleep but he would just keep startling. So frustrating.Then he seemed to be having big time wind issues, he would be really fussy and crying, then let out a massive fart and be really calm. But half hour later we would be back in the same situation again. 

This continued all through the night last night. I am tired today!!! 

I don't know if it was something I ate or what, but he is having problems. Today he has been marginally better, but still seems like hes got painful wind and is finding it difficult to sleep - which just puts us into the nasty overtired cycle. Exhausting!!

I have purchased some Colief today though, so going to try that in his next feed to see if it helps at all. I have also tried to stay away from any food with a flavour today... I think i'm going to have to work out what upsets him by process of elimination. 

x x x x x x


----------



## Beauty2

Hi ladies!!

How hope all is well with everyone!!

Steph - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! YAY!!!! :cake: I hope you are feeling better and enjoying your day!! Have a good one!!!! 

Smiley - Awww, poor Oscar! Okay, so I've never breastfed before and didn't know that whatever I eat will affect the baby. :doh: That sounds a little scary. I see problems in my future as I am not the best eater. Ugh! Okay, got to do better!

Certain - Glad you're finding things to do in your spare time and making new friends. Sorry poor Elenaor (sp?) wasn't having that great of a time. Glad you and family are doing well, though. 

AFM - I'm still a fatty! LOL! 33+4 weeks! In the middle of a move, daughter graduating from Kindergarten and finishing up school for the year, preparing for baby, and other stresses of the world. Goodness! When is maternity leave????? I need it now!!! LOL! I ride the city bus in to work each day and 9 times out of 10 there are not seats and the bus is packed so, I've been spending most of my mornings trying to hold on for dear life on the city bus for about 20 minutes until someone decides to give up their seat. There has been some wonderful people who gives up their seat right away once they figure out I'm pregnant. Don't get me wrong, I'm big as a house but it's so crowded on the bus that sometimes people don't see me. So once I come in to view, I usually get at least one offer to take their seat. I didn't realize there were so many nice people in the world. Or maybe they're just worried I'll go into labor on the bus and make them all late for work. LOL :rofl: 

Well that's my little world....so hungry...it's lunchtime!! 

Have a good one everyone!!!


----------



## steph1505

:howdy:

Certain - thanks so much! It means a lot that uz all care! I think its lovely how weve all never met and yet i do genuinely care for u all :hugs: Thats so good that Eleanors windy troubles are getting better!! Long may it continue! And well done on getting her into her crib! Did uz do anything different to get her to do it? And i def think ur doin the right thing by gettin out and meeting new mums! I wish i had done it when i had brandon! 

Smiley - :hugs: how has Oscar been tonight? Hopefully not as unsettled as the past few nights! The startle reflex is an absolute pain in the arse!! I cant remember when they outgrow it, can u? Every wee noise brandon makes, Oliver flails his arms about and thats him awake! Do u feel the colief has worked any? I hope so!

Beauty - oooh not long for u at all! Eek! 7 weeks and u shall be announcing ur new wee arrival! Eek! Lol ur hilarious, i bet ur not a fatty! And its so nice to hear people do still offer up their seats!! Haha who cares WHY they give up their seats!! :haha:

AFM - well OH phoned in sick to work today to stay at home and make sure we are all ok! He has a day off tomorrow anyway and on friday my mum is coming back to stay with us! So i only had today to cope with and i couldnt even do that! So OH phoned in sick! Im glad he did tho becos ive had an awful day! And Olivers reflux has been worse than ever (OH agrees so i kno im not being irrational) I have never heard a baby scream the way he did tonight! I actually considered taking him to hospital he sounded so sore! But hes now settled on me sleeping so im just lying on the couch with him while OH plays some XBox! I feel he could do with some 'him' time, hes been truely amazing! I dont know where he gets his strength from! I feel so bad for him, feel like a burden and now he has 3 of us to look after! It cant be easy for him! 

Anyway, health visitor is back out tomorrow to see how im doing and im gonna need to see if there is anything else we can do for this reflux! Fingers crossed she waves her magic wand! Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Beauty...just wanted to let u kno, ur journal has got me thru the night feed! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning!

Yeah, Oscar had his worst night to date (the night before last) literally up every half an hour because he couldn't get off to sleep from the startling!! That was the first night i've had to take him to my OH (he's been sleeping downstairs during the week) to deal with for half an hour. I'd not been to sleep at all. 

But yesterday we made a bit of a breakthrough, the Colief / gripe water combo seem to be working. I also have managed to swaddle him and then use another muslin to pin him down - with another blanket rolled up beside him and that's helped the startling issue. He still does it and wakes up, but he can get back off to sleep 9 times out of 10. I can't remember when the startle reflex buggers off, I didn't have this problem with DS1 (one of the only probs we didn't have with him I think!) But it's not just startling for noises, it's silent and he still does it - something to do with the sleep transition? Who knows, but it's a pain!!

Anyway last night was a much better night and I think (hope) we're back to where we were! Hooray!! 

Steph - Ah that'll be nice to have your OH at home again today. Then your mum will be with you, how long is she going to stay for? Good luck with the HV today, let us know what she says. There is much more that can be given for reflux so hopefully you can get him started on that! Have you tried giving him lactose free milk?? We had that for DS1 in the end (when he was a bit older) because he had really bad diarrhea (for weeks and weeks and weeks!!) so I actually think this was the problem causing the reflux pains when he was little. No doctor would give it to me though so I just bought it and when I told them it made him better they finally listened to me and gave it me on prescription. Worth thinking about?! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaw so glad uz had a better night! Lol i swaddle Oliver to within in an inch of his life! Did the same with Brandon! Hopefully thats the end of it for uz and uz can go back to gettin some sleep! 

And happy 1 month to Oscar and a happy 1 month of breastfeeding to u!! :happydance: 

We have been given a prescription for a milk called nutramigen...im not sure if its lactose free! The HV said shes seen some really good results on it so hopefully it works! He was really bad this afternoon with his reflux but tonight hes been fairly settled so far! Will wake him for a feed at 10pm and hopefully that'll be him down for the night! Hes started gettin up again for a bottle at night these past few nights, think he might be going thru a growth spurt! Hes seemed starving today after 4 hours whereas he normally seems like he could wait longer! Ah well...we shall see what the new milk brings! 
,
Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh i've heard good things about that milk - FX for you and Oliver! When did you start using it? Hopefully the results are fast! Yeah there is a growth spurt around 6 weeks so sounds like he could def be in that - are you upping his feeds? Has he been weighed recently? 

I need to get motivated to go into town today but I can't.... Ugh!

Certain - all ok with you? I saw Eleanor is poorly, hope she's ok!

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi,

Steph- so glad you have been given some milk to help! like smiley said, Fx it works quickly! I hope you are feeling a bit better :) :hugs: i think a growth spurt is the norm at 6 weeks :)

Smiley - glad you had a better night after the bad one. can i ask how much gripe water you give and how you give it? 5ml seems soo much! I wis we could have swaddled Eleanor, she just hated it! congrats on 1 month bf!!! well done :)

Beauty - thanks :) dont worry about the bad foods with bf, you need the calories and its healthy stuff that makes it worse e.g broccoli, oranges.... :haha: 

AFM - yeah Eleanor is a bit under the weather :( just a cold i think but shes snuffly, grumbly, sicky (she never is normally) and wont sleep anywhere but on me, when she will actually give in... (typin g 1 handed..) so had a rough night :( yawn!! oh well, some calpol seemed to help earlier but its wearing off now. Ive sent DH out to get a better thermometer as ours keeps dying and is rubbish- i want to know its working ok! 
Got 1st jabs on tues.. :( scary!


----------



## smiley330

Certain - I do give him 5mls, which does seem a lot - but he takes it and I figured it has to be the full dose to do anything? I use a syringe, we have about a hundred knocking around from all the Nurofen we've bought since having DS1. (They come free with it) Wow, can't believe you are at first jabs already!! It's not nice, but they very quickly forget! Have you had her weighed recently? Aww I hope she feels better soon! (good old Calpol!)

x x x


----------



## smiley330

Certain - do u give the gripe water before or after feeds? 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!

Hope ur all having a good weekend! 

Certain - how is little Eleanors cold now? Hopefully all gone! Did u give her anythin for it? Oliver has seemed really bunged up the past few days...i feel he needs somethin to clear out his nose! How has her windy pops been lately?

Smiley - how is Oscar doing? Has he been more settled? I hope so! :hugs:

AFM - We only managed to get Olivers milk yesterday...the pharmacy had to order it then their delivery didnt come in! :dohh:! So he hasnt even been on it yet for 24hrs! I dont see any difference yet, hr had quite a bad night with his reflux! But im puting all my hope into this milk, i hate seeing him in so much pain! So fingers crossed! Altho...it bloody stinks!! I dont know how he can drink it, it smells disgusting! 

What has everyone been up to? Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi,

Steph- oh no, how annoying about the milk but lets hope it starts to work soon!! tbh lol about the smell, poor kid! How are you feeling? sorry it was a bad night- hope you can catch up on some rest soon! We just gave some calpol and once we used the aspirator but she was never competley bunged up, just really snotty and sneezy. 

Smiley - Hows things? having a nice weekend? Thanks for responding re gripe water. Ive just started using it, we used it once in devon but i think i gave it a bit quick and she chocked on it and it scared me and her...so I just got my courage up again yesterday and have now started giving it with a syringe. She seems to like it but we just have to take it slow when giving it. last night wasnt too bad so fx it will work!! 

we are now doing a routine in the eve around 8-8.30pm just with bath, massage every other night, sleep bag and boob or bed for bit depending when she last ate. she is still in her basket most of the night (only coming in if tummy really bad). the only thing that changed was that it was pitch black in our room down south whereas we had been leaving a nightlight on at home. so we have now turned that off and its worked! woop! 
I was wondering have your los ever had bad nappy rash? Eleanor has had it acouple of times and this time its really nasty :( i have some yellow cream from the doc and we try to have nappy off time before her bath every day but i know its hurting her :( any tips?
I must admit im wondering if we have breast thrush as ive had really itchy boobs and some shooting pains. I cant see any white on her mouth but i think the nappy rash is a sign!? might go to the docs.


----------



## smiley330

Hi girls, 

Steph - how annoying you've only just got the milk, glad you've got it now - FX for fast results! 

Certain - ah bless her, yeah best to go get her checked to make sure. 

AFM - well I'm at the hospital with Oscar. He kept getting worse and from yesterday evening he was literally screaming in pain every 5 mins. This carried on throughout last night, he was desperately trying to sleep but every time he moved he would let out an awful cry. This morning he also felt on fire so we bought him to the hospital. He has now got a line in his tiny hand (the process of getting that in was v.distressing) and being pumped with antibiotics. He's having some tests done and hes been admitted overnight, potentially 2mrw night as well. :cry: keeping fx it's just something viral. I just feel so awful for him. 

Poorly babies all over the smep thread at the moment :-( 

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Oh no!!! Smiley!!! I feel so bad for you, poor Oscar! and there was me complaining about wind and nappy rash :( so sorry for you and im def praying its just something minor they can sort out soon, poor thing! Does he have a high temp etc? :(
Really keeping you in my thoughts and please do let us know when you can!
:hugs: x


----------



## steph1505

Were all thinking of you Smiley! Praying that Oscar makes a super speedy recovery!!

I cannot begin to imagine what u are going through! But babies are strong little creatures and once he starts to recover, he'l do it really quickly!!

I know from personal experience just how terrifying meningitis can be! But please take comfort in the fact that he is in the best place and will be getting the correct medicine! 

I really wish i could wrap my arms around you :hugs:

C'mon oscar!! Feel better!!

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beauty2

OMG!!!! Smiley, I am praying for your little man! Meningitis is scary!! I hope he recovers very soon. God Bless him, you and your family!!!!! :hugs: Please keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all managing to get some enjoyment from the sun!

Smiley- I'm sure things are manic! Was good to see on fb that Oscar could come home. How is h now? And how are you!? :hugs:

Steph- how you feeling? Are the meds helping? Make sure you get lots of the boosting sun :)

Beauty- hope you aren't tOo uncomfy in the heat!!

Afm- we are good Eleanor had her jabs on tues. was Pretty horrid I won't lie, bad night then slept all day we'd then not much on we'd night but seemed back to normal last night thank god! Loving the sun but constantly worrying about how hot/cold she is!!


----------



## steph1505

Hello!!!

Aw Certain :hugs: i hate it when they have their jags! Think its def more traumatic for us!! Glad shes back to her usual self!!

It is ridiculously warm isnt it? Im totally paranoid abt Oliver! Hes struggling to sleep at night because its so warm! Hes normally swaddled but havent been doin that cos its 25 degrees in our room over night!! 

AFM - the nutramigen works!!! :happydance: he hasnt had reflux is nearly a week now! Wooo! Wot a change! He is a totally different baby! And hes started smiling too! Hes jst too cute! 

I feel a lot better towards him! A lot, lot better! I still feel low in myself, but ive def bonded with Oliver now! Thank goodness!

Hope everyone is doing good!

Smiley - how is little Oscar doin? :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Wooo steph that's great!! So pleased something has worked!! When can we see a pic of these smiles?  now just keep taking some time for yourself and it will improve  :hugs:

I know it seems even hotter today! She's just in her nappy at the mo and she has a cut little dress to wear when we go out later. But she is just so grumpsy in the heat :-(


----------



## smiley330

Hello! 

Sorry haven't been on to fully update, just been crazy busy. Yep was able to take Oscar home!!! After telling us on Tuesday that we were looking at a 3 week stay as it was looking like bacterial meningitis (the really bad kind), we were then told of weds that his 2nd lumbar puncture showed he was getting better and it was viral meningitis, then anther test result showed that it was the least serious of all the viral ones so we could go home there and then! I was in happy shock, we literally packed our stuff and left in about one minute flat! 

They had taken his canular out his hand earlier that day as it had gotten too swollen/bruised so he escaped getting another one of those put in. Such a relief to get him home and away from all that! Honestly, seeing him in so much pain so many times over those few days is the most heart breaking thing to have to watch. 

Anyway, thank god he seems to be fine now! Have had to keep giving him Calpol as hes not quite 100% and he'll have to have some follow ups to check his hearing and development closely until hes about 2 but other than that, that should be it. He's made such a good recovery! He is back to his chilled out sleepy self :D 

Thank you all so much for thinking of us when he was in hospital :hugs:

I can't believe the weather we've been having! Ive kept Oscar in just a nappy day and night - at night time ive just been using a muslin to tuck him in (he doesn't sleep unless he's tightly secure). 

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend!

Steph - I'm so happy that the milk is working for Oliver! And so good to hear your bonding with him :D hopefully not much longer and you will be feeling much better in yourself as well! 

x x x


----------



## smiley330

Certain - I have a quick question. When you bf Eleanor do I feed from both sides or just one? How long does she feed for? Oh and also, how much did she weigh last time she was weighed? Ok.... That was more than one quick question! 

Steph - have u had Oliver weighed recently? 

Hope everyone is good! :flower:

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!

Smiley - So glad Oliver has returned to his chilled wee self! Must be such a relief! I wouldnt worry abt his development checks! My hearing has been affected from when i had meningicoccal septicemia, but i was at deaths door so hopefully Oscar will be just fine!

I had Oliver weighed on last weds, he was 10lb 15oz! So hes doin well! Have u had oscar weighed?

Im not doin great these days! I am stayin with my mum and dad at the mo and had a MAJOR melt down on sat night! My dad had to lie and cuddle me til i fell asleep because i couldnt stop crying/screaming! I have never felt like that before! I thot i was doing better but i guess not... This is hard :-( so OH was meant to be comin to stay here from thurs onwards but hes comin tomorro night now! His manager gave him 2 days holiday so he could come here! 

Hope ur all doing good! Sorry for negative post! Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Steph- aww Hun :hugs: please don't apologise for neg posts were here for support. Im so sorry you are still feeling bad. I'm really hopeful your medication helps soon and I'm so pleased you have support there. I wish we you could help more! It's great that Oliver is doing well with his weight!! :hugs:

Smiley- no prob, ask as many as you like! I tend to feed one side a time unless she goes less than 15mins then I do the same one again. I have a great app which helps me keep track. She used to feed for 30-40mins but now generally goes 15-20mins every 2.5hrs-3. However the last few days it's been More frequent and for shorter, I'm guessing cos of the heat. How's yours going ? I saw your status- what's up? It's hard isn't it! :hugs:
I got Eleanor weighed wed last week and she was 12lb 14!! Such a guzzler!! How is Oscar doing?


----------



## smiley330

Steph - more :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope today is better with OH there as well. I was going to text again, but don't wanna keep hounding you :D 

Certain - Thank you. I'm not really sure why i've hit a wall - just finding it a bit "full on" at the moment. We haven't really got any problems as such - he is still feeding great. I am just struggling with the frequency / unpredictabilty of his feeds. The majority of the time he goes 2 hours, but it can be anything from 1-4 (though the other night he went 7 hours from 7pm-2am!) and I keep comparing it to what DS1 was doing with his feeds. Which is silly, cuz ff babies are totally different in their feeding patterns. I just really like knowing when he's going to be hungry, but I can't work it out. I still can't express either and it's very frustrating. :shrug:

Ah bless her, it's so good she is gaining well! I've got the HV coming on Thurs to weigh him (and to check everything after last week) so will see how he's doing. I can feel he's suddenly gotten a lot bigger again though so i'm not too worried. Even when he was poorly he was still managing to feed, i'm not sure what would put him off - haha!

x x x


----------



## smiley330

Afternoon - how is everyone? :flower:

I've just had the HV round and Oscar weighs 11lbs :D pleased to see he's gaining well again after hospital! 

These past 2 days i've been having big probs with him feeding though. He has literally been crying all day, going on and off the boob but never being happy whilst feeding. He would only feed for a few mins then cry etc. Then he wouldn't sleep cuz he was hungry and just wanted to feed again - but still wouldn't feed properly! (so absolutely beside himself crying from being exhausted as well)

Anyway, I thought this was just part of the 6 week growth spurt but my HV has said it looks like reflux. :nope: Now she's said it, I totally agree with her. She said that the antibiotics he had been on could've easily upset him hence why it's just starting. 

He has been being sick after feeds, but always a while after and it's always clear (so not just being sick from overflow of taking too much milk). and he is definitely crying out because he is in pain / something is irritating him. He also has been getting hiccups loads - all reflux signs. 

So yeah, looks like we're heading down the reflux route with you Steph! 

She got me some Gaviscon, so i'm hoping this works well but if not i'll be heading back to the docs to get something else!! 

I feel bad that I didn't think about this sooner (especially as DS1 had it so I should've known what to look out for!) but I honestly just thought the extra fussiness was due to the growth spurt. I thought the crying whilst feeding was because my supply was not meeting his demand just yet. My poor boy, just though we were on our way to calm again and this kicks in!

x x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Oh dear smiley you are having one thing after another arent you!? :hugs: poor thing. BUt well done on the weight gain! did he lose much in hosp? I really hope the gaviscon works well. To be honest im starting to wonder if thats what Eleanor has, she is still really struggling with pain and has just recently started spitting up a little but like you its often clear! I wondering if thats why its worse in the early morn - because she has been lying down all night?! hmm I think I will phone the HV about it and see. I do have a doc app on Fri next week anyway.
Re the bf, I completely understand. I also really struggle wit the randomness of it all - the last week particularily has been so hard, all over the place. I think its easier for me in that I dont have anything to compare it too but it is normal Im afraid. However you have done sooo well so dont feel bad if you feel you cant continue or need to combi feed - Im just still taking mine a week at a time but so so pleased ive made 10 weeks! (still in shock she is 10 weeks old now!)

Do you ladies have nice plans for the long weekend? were off to York tomorrow for a few days for my sisters engagement party, really looking forward to it, but a bit nervous about staying in a hotel with Eleanor, FX she doesnt cry too much in the night!
We are starting to get lots of smiles now, thought you might like to see a pic (finally managed to get one!):

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/photo-49.jpg


----------



## smiley330

Oh my gosh, Eleanor is so scrummy!!! Gorgeous!

No he didn't lose any in hospital, but the gain slowed down a lot and he fell down on the centiles - but he's back up to about the 65th again. I was looking at DS1's weight at 6 weeks and he was 12lbs! I thought Oscar was huge, seems like he was bigger :D

Well the Gaviscon worked really well, as soon as I gave it to him he was so content for the afternoon.... but now we have a new problem. It has made him so constipated - ARghhhh! So he spent the whole night grunting / shuffling / squirming trying to poo and still hasn't managed it. So he's back to being pretty unhappy again :-( I imagine that's mainly due to not getting much sleep rather than the constipation causing him pain as he's not crying, just can't get to sleep!

So i'm now on a quest to relieve that for him!! Hopefully this is the last of it for him, but I imagine as soon as it's sorted another thing will crop up. 

Yeah definitely have a chat with your HV about it if you suspect Eleanor has reflux, it can make so much difference if that is the problem! I can't believe she is 10 weeks, it really does fly by doesn't it!! You have done so well with the bf as well :D

I am definitely just taking it a day at a time at the moment. I've had a couple of discussions with OH now about switching to formula. He's supportive whatever... but for some reason, i've suddenly put a lot of pressure on myself to continue bf. It doesn't make sense!! :dohh: 

No special plans this weekend! Some jubilee celebrations i'm sure. There's a lot of things going on at various parks and things near us, so we'll head for some day trips I think!

Hope you have a nice time! x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey girls- sorry been mia but must have accidently pressed unsubscribe. What a gorgeous picture certain. She is soooo cute! 
Sorry to hear that things have been a bit rough.hope you got my post smiley. Steph - I know things are hard for you at min but try and give yourself a break by remembering this is not your fault. If anything you should be praising yourself for recognizing you were struggling and asking for help as many people bury their heads inbthe sand. Hope the medication kicks in for you soon and you start to feel better. 
Beauty- not long left!!!!
Afm- coming up to halfway mark. Got 20w scan week on
Monday. Things have been quite hectic with sats and now reports to write. Iamalso marking SARS nationally so I have over 1200 papers to mark. However money from it should allow me another months maternity leave! So if I am not around as much is not because I am ignoring you lovely ladies but got strict deadlines to meet. My social life for next month will be mon existent. My mum is up visiting from Cornwall to help by cooking etc. Which is nice as is first time she has got to see bump. Am going to have a day off to go and look at prams! 
Big hugs to all x
Ps good to hear all your lovely babies are putting on weight!


----------



## smiley330

Hey girls :wave:

Haven't really had the chance to get on and reply for a while. Oscars reflux had got really bad - had some 100% sleepless nights with lots of crying / screaming and then days filled with the same. On wednesday I think I just spent the whole day in tears holding Oscar whilst he thrashed around in pain. :-( 

Anyway, got to the doctors at the end of Wednesday and he prescribed nutramigen milk (Oscar point blank refused) and ranitidine. Had to wait until yesterday evening before we could get the medicine but FX I think it has helped already! 

Last night he slept from 7pm until 7.45 this morning, with one wake for a feed at 2. I feel like a new woman today! 

I'm praying this continues. He has been so settled (tho actually gone back to sleep now already). 

Hope everyone else is ok? V.quiet over here! 

Hoping - how was your scan?? Did you find out pink or blue? Hope all is well! 

x x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey smiley- sorry Oscar been struggling but glad to hear things are looking up. Not had scan yet is this Monday- aim is to stay team yellow. Not bothered if boy or girl just as long as baby is healthy! X


----------



## smiley330

Ps - I forgot to say that we are definitely making the switch to formula this weekend. He wasn't feeding from me because of the reflux (just spent hours with him coming off and on and screaming) so I've been expressing all his feeds and feeding from a bottle. But I can't keep on expressing only - so going to just move to formula. 

I feel really sad and guilty but I'm pretty sure that's the decision done now. 

x x x


----------



## smiley330

Hopingitwill said:


> Hey smiley- sorry Oscar been struggling but glad to hear things are looking up. Not had scan yet is this Monday- aim is to stay team yellow. Not bothered if boy or girl just as long as baby is healthy! X

Ahh team yellow is a nice team to be on, it's so exciting! Ah I thought it was Monday just gone :dohh: will u be able to post pics? The 20 week scan is amazing! :D x


----------



## CertainTurton

smiley - :hugs: sounds like you have been having a time of it. please dont feel bad about the switch to formula, you have done so so well, esp with all that expressing! You have given him the best start and it will have already stood him in great stead. Its much better to have a happy, rested mum too! Im glad the ranitidine is helping already - it must have been terrible seeing him in so much pain :(

Hoping - ooo team yellow...you are keeping us waiting :) glad all is going well and looking forward to your 20week pic!

Steph - hows things? :hugs:

AFM- well me and eleanor have both got horrid colds :( its so hard looking after a poorly baby when you feel rubbish yourself - no sick days :( She has been not too bad, mainly just refusing to go down and just wants to be on me, also feeding more (exhausting!). She doesnt have a temp which is good. I do have a temp tho so think i may be gettign an ear infection :( sigh! oh well - paracetamol keeps me going and DH is going to take her for a couple hrs tomorrow morn so i can sleep in :) yey!


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!!

Sorry ive missed loads of chat!

Hoping - glad ur doin well! So excited for ur scan on Monday! Eek a wee team yellow! Cant wait to gender guess!!

Certain - aaaw poor u and little Eleanor!! Its so tough when they dnt feel well...even tougher when ur not well on top of that! Hopefully uz get better soon! Glad ur OH is giving u a long lie 2moro! Ul feel great!! That pic of Eleanor is jst beautiful!! She is goooorgeous! Looks like such a happy wee thing! How has she been with her wind recently?

Smiley - hows Oscars reflux been today? Better i hope? I kno exactly the pain u were goin through and i really hope he is startin to get better! Dont beat ureself up abt switching to formula ..u have done fantastically well and i seriously applaud you for even attempting to bf again! I was far too put off from last time! U gave oscar 7 weeks of breastfeeding! Thats great!! R u goin to keep the nutramigen or try a different formula? Did u try the wee trick i txt u? U are doing fantastically well...this little guy has had a tough start to his life! I dont kno how i would have coped! The reflux alone ruined everythin for me, never mind meningitis and the stress of bf!

So keep that all in mind and be proud of everythin uz have came thru in the past 2 months!!

AFM - im doin ok! Still got a long way to go i think but am getting there! I was on my own with the two of them on mon & tues and i managed to keep the house tidy, take Brandon to his gymnastics class & go out for lunch! And on Thursday i went into the shopping centre with the two of them on my own! So i feel i am slowly getting there! I was anxious as hell the whole time... But it was something i felt i had to achieve! I kno uz are prob thinkin "whats the big deal abt goin shopping?" But i seen it as a huge challenge to get them both ready, in the car, out the car and actually walk abt the shops!

Weve got Oliver into a good routine now, he is up at 8am every morning...so his bottles every day are 8am, 12pm, 4pm, 8pm (bed after this bottle) and then we get him up at 11.30 for a feed! And thats him all nite! So i am more relaxed that he is in a routine now! I crave routine!

And weve got Brandon off the dummies...finally! We planned on doin it when he was 1, then before his 2nd bday...but i always worried and we never did it! But i wanted him off it before he starts nursery which he starts in august!

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies!!

Glad to see everyone doing well! Steph, how are you, doll? Hope things are getting back to 'normal' and you're feeling better. 

Smiley - I know that had to be a hard decision to make. Thanks for the update as I know what to do if i run into that issue. This is my first time BF and I'm very nervous! 

Hoping - Ooh, 20 week scan!!! YAY!!! :happydance: I hope it goes well. Nothing wrong with Team Yellow. Will be exciting to see your LO. 

Certain - Baby Elenanor is a doll!!! How cute!!! I'm sorry you both have horrible colds...ugh, no fun! :sad1: I hope you both get better soon. 

AFM - I'm doing okay. So tired of my job and being preggo. I'm super stressed out which is terrible but I can't help it. I worry all the time! Praying everything works out. Anyhoo, LO is kicking like crazy today. I think he's ready to come out since he's 'full-term' and all today! YAY!!! 37 weeks!! Someone must have a big head about being 'full-term' thinking they can just go nuts in the belly since they've 'matured' :roll: .....LOL! :rofl: 

So I finally have an induction date....Friday, June 22nd in the afternoon!!! YAY!!!!! I decided to get induced because my hospital is almost an hr away and OH work nights so, didn't want their to be chaos when I go into labor. I'm so excited but so unprepared so, now I'm in panic mode. Trying to find the most inexpensive baby stuff to buy in a short period of time. Any suggestions? We are on a tight budget right now. :shrug: 
Planning to take maternity leave on the 20th to get some rest. Over the weekend we moved and I did WAAAY too much to be 9 months pregnant. Moving heavy boxes, packing about 70% of our belongings, etc. and I've been exhausted all week. Can't stay awake :sleep: I figured since I can't seem to slow down now, I'll take a few days before induction to catch up on some sleep. Hoping everything works out! 

Does anyone know where I should go to do research and learn BF??? I have no clue what to do! Ugh! 

I hope all you ladies have a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## Beauty2

OH, Steph!!!! What an accomplishment!!! I'm very proud of you!!! I completely understand how chaotic having two little ones could feel like. So glad you were able to do it!!! You are awesome!!! It'll get easier with time...trust me! I'm so glad things are looking up for you! :hugs: 

Have a wonderful weekend and continue to take it one day at a time. You'll be less overwhelmed that way! Congratulations, my dear!!!!


----------



## smiley330

Hello!

Certain - Ah sorry to hear you and Eleanor aren't feeling well. I hope you are feeling a bit better today? It is so draining when you aren't well, you're right - there are no sick days for mummy's :nope: I hope you enjoyed your lie in though :flower:

Beauty - Hooray for full term!!! I can't believe it!! That's so exciting about having your date already, I imagine you are on major countdown now then?! When will you go on maternity leave??? That's good going to still be in work! Re: BF - I just spent a lot of time on the bf'ing board here, and just googling really. Just trying to get as clued up and as prepared as possible for everything!! It's good to look on the boards though as you get a good idea of the usual things that people have probs with, you also get a good idea of what is totally normal. :D

Steph - OMG, you are amazing!! I still panic at the thought of taking the two boys out on my own, in fact I think i've only done it once and that was only over to my friends house for the morning. I cannot even begin to think about taking them both out shopping or anything!!! 

I am the same about routine, I LOVE it. I just love knowing where we all stand and what is meant to happen at what time! We are not totally there with a routine but we have been having similar feeding times these past few days. 

Oscar goes to bed between 6 and 7, has then slept till 2am for a feed, then got up about 7.30/8ish. but last night he woke at 11.30pm as well - which instantly makes me on edge. Haha - just want him to do the same thing every night!

AFM - So for 7 weeks and 3 days Oscar was EBF. Today is the first day of the switch. I'm a bit (a lot) sad. :cry: Oscar hasn't noticed one bit though!!

I didnt try again with the Nutramigen as the ranitidine seemed to be working fine. I am saving it should we need to try it again though. His reflux is defo better with the medicine, just hope it continues to work. I don't think it's totally fixed, but is a million times better!! 

Anyway, hope you all are having a nice weekend :flower: x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hi ladies!

Certain - how r u feeling? Any better? I hope so :hugs:

Beauty - oh my god i cant believe ur full term already! That seems to have gone sooo fast! Probably not for u i suppose :haha: im so excited uv got ur date as well! Eek! What kind of stuff do u still need to buy?

Smiley - :hugs: how was oscars first full day on formula? And how r u doin? Hopefully uz had a good nite! Thats so good that the ranitidine has made a huge difference! Im so relieved for uz! 

AFM - well me and OH decided to have an early night and i set an alarm for half 11 to get Oliver up for his feed! My alarm didnt go off and I was woken up at half 3 with a very hungry boy! I was raging! Lol i was so annoyed our routine had been changed! But it'll be back to normal today lol! Il make sure of it! 

OH told me yesterday that his shift on Tuesday has been changed! Hes workin til 10pm which means im gonna need to do bedtime by myself! I have NO idea how im gonna manage! If i do Oliver first it means id need to leave Brandon playing by himself for a bit... If i do Brandon first it means hes gonna go to bed earlier than normal and that i wont be able to go in if he shouts (because il then be doin Olivers bedtime)

Its so hard being totally outnumbered! Lol! Smiley, if u had to do bedtime...wot would u do? Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh my gosh Steph - Monday night I do have to do bed time by myself- I have no idea how it is going to work!!! I am panicking hard! Haha! I will also have to do it again on Sat and then the first week in July OH is away with work for a whole week!!!! I'm trying to play the 'don't acknowledge it, it won't happen' card!! 

Well oscars first formula day went fine  in fact really well! I feel a lot happier, he is happy, we're all happy! He is sleeping much better at night now the reflux is ok, I heard him wake a few times but he put himself back to sleep. Such a good boy :D

x x x


----------



## Hopingitwill

WOw congrats beauty will all be done soon and you will have your lo in your arms. 
Glad to hear you had a good first day on formula smiley. You did really well to bf at all as many can't. 
Certain must say that picture of Eleanor is gorgeous. Hope you are both feeling better. 
Steph- welldone you. What an accomplishment! Keep taking each day as it comes. Each victory no matter how small you tjink it is is a step in the right direction! 
Can I ask what happened at your 20w scan. Someone told me oh arenot allowed in until the sonographer has done all the anomaly tests. Is this right? Did you have to drink water beforehand?


----------



## smiley330

Hoping - I've never heard of that before, OH was always straight in with me for all the scans! Good luck, hope all goes well and you have a lovely scan!!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey!


Hoping - ive never heard that either! OH has been at every minute of all my scans! I dnt think u need to have a full bladder for 20 weeks! Its today isnt it? Eek!!!

Smiley - aaaah let me know how u get on tonight! My OH is doing it by himself tonite cos Ive got tickets to see the xfactor auditions! 

Eek a whole week by ureself? Il come stay with u haha!! 

Hows Oscar today? And big bro, hows he doin?

Ive got the dates for Brandons nursery settling ins... Not til august but im sad already lol!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ooh steph - enjoy the X.factor auditions! I'd be interested to hear what it's like :D Awww, Brandon's nursery sessions coming up - you will be fine. Once you see how much he loves it!! 

Oscar is good thanks, he just seems to want to sleep... a lot. Which is fine if i'm in the house all day and can keep putting him down for naps. but if we're out he has a really hard time sleeping. He will occassionally drift off, but his startle reflex is really really sensitive so he will just spend the whole time jumping awake. So he just ends up seriously overtired!! It seems he'll only really sleep if I put him down in his bed (on his tummy) - he will then have 45mins - 2 hours or so. But after being awake for less than an hour, he's ready for sleep again!! So - it's difficult to give him the amount he wants unless we become recluses. 

It's not a major issue though, just hopefully he grows out of the startling soon. 

DS1 is good too! He's so funny at the moment. He is SO stubborn, but is hilarious with it. He just has to have things how he likes, he's like a little old man stuck in his ways! haha!

Well I think I got lucky with bedtime tonight. This is how it worked:

Oscar in his swing whilst I took F upstairs and bathed him. (running up and down a few times to give O his dummy)

Then get F dressed in PJ's with milk watching a film (Madagascar is his current pick)

Leave F to it - Get O's little bath ready upstairs in bedroom (where we do his bedtime routine) Take O up, bath, feed and put in bed. 

F shouted me a few times, but was able to say "just a minute" and he was fine. Luckily he stayed put whilst I was upstairs with O. And Luckily O just had his bottle, I put him down awake and he went straight to sleep. 

Then I just sat with F for a bit, story and then bed. 

All done before 7pm!!! :happydance: I am now basking in my glory with a glass of wine. It went smoothly but it was still a highly stressful situation!! I dread to think what will happen if it doesn't go smoothly. 

Steph - Please please do come and stay with me for that week!!! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Well done Smiley!! So glad it went well! I'll let u kno how i get on 2nite! Hopefully it goes jst as smooth! 

X factor was faaaaab! I had such a good nite! At one point i went out to get some chips & there was Caroline Flack! Im so sad Olly Murs wasnt there tho! 

But it was a really good night! A lot of stopping and starting but was good! 

Lol il come stay with u... Think of the fun Brandon and F would have! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha thanks! How did your OH get on by himself?? Good luck for tonight! I'm sure it will the smoothest operation :D 

Oh that sounds fab! I did wonder about the stop / starting, but if it was still good that's great!

Ah hun, they would have so much fun!!! If only you weren't a whole other end of the country! 

Hoping - How was your scan?! :flower:

Certain - hope everything is good with you and Eleanor?! 

Beauty - You are going to need to check in often now, so that we know when / if you've had your baby :happydance:

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

OH got on fine! He took Brandon into the bedroom while he gave Oliver his bottle! Not sure if il do that tbh!

I meant to say to u abt Oscars sleeping... Does he not even sleep in the pram? I wouldve thought he would have cos uz use the carrycot for his bed? 

Oliver hasnt been startling as much these days so hopefully Oscar outgrows it soon!!

Oooh yeah beauty ul def need to check in EVERY DAY!! Even jst the wee wave! Thats wot we did towards the end! U need to do the same cos wel end up assuming ur in labour lol!

I wonder how kbkb is doin...so sad she doesnt come on anymore! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

I know, I was thinking about kbkb the other day. :shrug:

I don't actually take Oscar out in his pram when I go out now. Cuz it's upstairs it's a right pain to bring down - but I think i'm going to have to try that. But yeah, that is his bed - he sleeps in that during the day when we're at home and at night so I guess I should just take it out with me and it might be the best bet. He can then lay on his tummy like he normally would.... but if we're just going over to someones house for a cuppa or something it just never seemed like a sensible option to haul that in! Def worth a go though!

Ah that's good he was fine! I've challenged my OH to do bedtime on his own and he reckons he'll be fine... they just put us to shame!! :D I couldn't take F in with us, he would just be too loud and i'd have to keep telling him to stop poking Oscar or something :dohh:

x x x


----------



## smiley330

HV just been round and Oscar now weighs 12lbs 6 - still gaining lots! 

Steph - I meant to ask you, is Oliver still having around 5oz a feed? 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Woooooo!! Go Oscar!! What a big boy! Good on him! 

Oliver is having between 5oz and 6oz with every bottle! Wot is Oscar taking? And how often?

Well both boys r in bed! It wasnt easy tho...Oliver was sick all over me and it seemed to really hurt him!! He hasnt done that in ages!! And Brandon didnt have a nap today (thanks to my OH) so he was majorly overtired! But all is quiet now...thank god! I can see me crashin out soon lol!

Aww that carrycot is a pain to lug abt isnt it? But if it will help him sleep then it'll be worth it!

I meant to say...do uz get big smiles from Oscar now? 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Well done Steph!! It's such a relief when they've both made it into bed isn't it :D 

Yeah Oscar is having 5oz feeds about 5 times a day, sometimes I'll give him an extra top up couple ounces at bedtime if he's had the previous bottle early. I'm thinking about doing a dream feed like u do, in the hope he'll drop his 2/3am bottle, but don't want to mess his pattern up yet. Will see if he sticks to this for a bit first. He goes about 8 hours though from his 6/7pm feed, so I know he can do a long stretch, just need to shift it! 

Yep he's started smiling lots now, he started a couple weeks ago but then the reflux really hit so he never had any happy time awake. Now that's under control he's started doing it a lot! 

What about Oliver? x x x


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Lovely Ladies!!! 

I'm sorry, I know I should be checking in everyday. I'll definitely try to keep on that. Well, so far we have a something for baby to sleep in, a baby tub, and some onsies. LOL! We have NOTHING!!!! OMG!!! I'm starting to freak out. We wanted to wait to get everything so we wouldn't have to tote it during the move. We moved last week but now I'm waiting a bit because my baby shower is this weekend! Ugh!!! I should not have waited so long! I'll have everything by the weekend and it should be good but I'm going nuts! 

I'm also starting to freak out about BF. I have no idea how to get the baby to latch on currently, when to pump, etc. I'm so confused! 

Anyhow, still at work....check in with you ladies later! 

I hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## steph1505

Beauty - do u have any bf classes u go to? Most maternity wards have bf specialists who will be on hand to help! Oooh a baby shower! Im so jealous! Ul need to let us kno everythin u get!!

Smiley - lol yeah such a good feeling when they r both asleep! Altho, they r both talkin in their sleep!! Obv Olivers not actually talkin but u kno wot i mean!! 

Id def try the dream feed (altho, i need to wake Oliver a bit or else he'd take nothin!) I wake Oliver at half 7 every morning so that his bottles will be the same time every day! I know that sounds insane but at the moment, i need that for my sanity! It means he gets his bed bottle at half 7 at night & then we lift him at 11/11.30 for a bottle and that sees him til the next morning! Its good tho that u kno he can do long stretches!!

Btw....this is ridiculous and perhaps im jst tired...but i keep mixing up our babies names!!! I keep typing Oscar wen i mean Oliver and vice versa!! :dohh:

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ah Beauty - you'll be fine. It feels like you have so much to do, but like you say - after this weekend you'll be all sorted! Enjoy your baby shower!!! 

re: bf'ing and latching - honestly, the baby will know what to do for the most part. We were lucky in that Oscar had a perfect latch right from the start. I was just holding him then he worked his way down and latched himself on - it's pretty amazing they know this stuff!! The main things you are looking for is that his mouth is WIDE and takes in as much boob as possible (not just nipple). If it's slightly wrong, or feels painful, just take him off and he'll latch on again. Keep doing it until it looks/feels right. The midwives / nurses etc will watch as well if you want and check that its right so that you know what you're looking for! 

Steph - Hahaha, that doesn't sound that ridiculous!! They are pretty similar names :D Also, I can totally understand you waking Oliver up so that his feeds stay the same times - I have thought about doing that, but I can never bring myself to wake him (in the mornings, or from naps) so this is the main reason his feeds change slightly from day to day. He's still asleep now, but I am NOT waking him - haha! 

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Morning!

Beauty...i remember when i was trying to bf Brandon, they said his mouth should look like the K from the special K boxes lol!

Smiley - thats fab Oscars still asleep! Lol i hate waking Oliver too but i start to panic if hes due a feed and not getting it...silly i kno!! 

He was really sick last night...like when he burped he projectiled loads of milk and hes done it again this morning! He hasnt done that since he started on nutramigen! Im totally freaking out that his reflux is gonna kick off again! Do uz think his jags could have unsettled his tummy? I think im clutching at straws a wee bit there but i jst dnt want to think his reflux is comin back! 

Wots everyones plans today?

Certain...hows u and Eleanor? Xxxxc


----------



## smiley330

Ah bless him, when did he have his jabs? It's definitely possible they could've upset his tummy! Is he bothered by being sick, as in does it look like its painful? 

Oh i have no plans today, its such a nice day tho so really want to get out somewhere with the boys x x x


----------



## steph1505

He had his jabs on monday morning! It seemed to hurt him last nite but he was ok this morning! 

Aaaw its a horrible day here! Were having a jammy day, we all have the cold lol! My friend is comin over this afternoon and she is bringing her jammies haha!! 

Where u thinkin ul take ur boys? Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi all,

Sorry been missing for a while, been lots of chatter :)

Smiley and Steph - i am in awe of you both managing the bedtimes on your own. Im kind of dreading the next one (not for another couple of years :haha:) well done :)

steph - wow you are brave waking oliver but i can understand about the routine. Its one of the things i hate about bf. Im sorry he is being ill :( but it really could be the jabs, Eleanor was sick after hers and she isnt a sicky baby at all. :hugs: i hope it improves soon!

Smiley - how are you doing with the bottles? I was also wondering how your bbs are (sorry!) as in are they hurting/leaking with you stopping suddenly? Im thinking of bf until 6 months so was wondering if i would need to stop slowly etc. Hope you are having fun today :)

Beauty - :hugs: wow i cant believe how close you are now. I can imagine your nesting instinct is really going now! the one thing i really would suggest you get soon is the car seat coz if baby does come early you will need that to get home, everything else can come after :) sooo exciting - have fun at the shower! re bf, try not to worry too much because you just wont know until baby is here. Smiley had a lovely experience which is great, however mine was hard (eleanor woudnt open wide and i have flat nipples) however we succeeded and have now been bf for 12 weeks! Its best to ask for help asap when you 1st do it and dont put up with pain. Also invest in some lanisoh (or US equivilent) :) you will be fine :)

Hoping - how did it go!? :)

AFM- well we have both been under the weather but Eleanor is much better now. I however still have an ear infection so im on antibiotics now- grrr. oh well. we havent let it stop us though, still out and about :) going to our 1st baby massage class today and the hv is coming later - im sooo keen to get her weighed as its been 3 weeks. she is growing so quickly! we tried her in the door bouncer today for 5 mins - she loved it!! we get so many smiles these days :happydance:


----------



## smiley330

Certain - sorry to hear you're still poorly, enjoy baby massage though! I took Ds1 to that when he was a baby and loved it! Let us know how Eleanor gets on with the hv as well! Yeah bottles are going well thanks, actually my boobs are fine now but they did hurt like hell for a couple days. Seriously the pain is something else! I wouldn't recommend going cold turkey but gradually replacing a feed with a bottle until youve replaced all feeds type thing - that would be much kinder to your boobs! 

Steph - yeah it does sound like its just from his jabs, poor little man! Your jammie day sounds fab! I've just put a load of toys in the garden so far - will prob venture to a park later on.... Just trying to pick the best moment when both of them have slept / eaten! 

x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Also girls - can you tell me how your days go? As in how much they nap? / how long they're awake for before wanting to sleep? 

Im finding Oscar only has an hour awake at the most before he wants to sleep again. He just woke up from an hour and a half nap but was ready to go back to sleep within 15 mins! It just feels like I spend a lot of time putting him down to sleep and I'm concerned he should be awake more? I dunno? Sometimes I feel bad like I'm pushing him to sleep when he doesn't want it, but he wouldn't go to sleep if he didn't want to would he? 

Ugh, if your not worrying about one thing your worrying about something else!

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Certain - sorry ur still feelin rubbish!! I took Brandon to baby massage, its great! He loved it & it became part of our bedtime routine! Let us kno how u get on? Aaw thats so cute she loved the bouncer! Shes def not a wee baby newborn anymore!!

Smiley - everyday seems to be different with Oliver but im starting to notice some patterns...

Il get him up at abt 7.30 and he'l be awake until abt half 9, then will sleep for abt an hour, maybe an hour and a half!

Bottle at half 11 and then he usually sleeps right through and il have to wake him for his half 3 bottle!!

Bottle at half 3 and then between these next two feeds he tends to jst cat nap for 15 mins every so often until his feed at half 7! 

There has been days where he hasnt slept at all tho and hasnt even seemed tired! 

I dnt think a baby will go to sleep if theyre not tired!! They would prob lie awake in bed!

It sounds like hes a bigger boy than Oliver tho, and ul prob find hes sleepin so much cos hes growing loads!

Lol i kno wot u mean, if ur not worrying abt milk, its sleep... Or lack of! Xxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi,

smiley- you are lucky hes sleeping, like steph says its prob a growth spurt. Eleanor really doesnt nap well at all but i think its my fault. She tends to wake around 8.30 (normally 2 feeds in the night) and needs a nap about 10am but wont sleep in her swing, only on me. I havent tried putting her in her crib or cot, so maybe i should do that? she then tends to sleep when we are out and about and then needs a nap again about 5pm. Bedtime routine starts between 8-8.30pm. She only ever seems to sleep for about 2omins in the day :( she just wants to see whats happening, it makes it really hard to do stuff. Hopefully the bouncer will start to help.

so the baby massage was good but Eleanor didnt want to focus on me like the lady said she should be :haha: she was too interested in the room etc. got another 3 sessions to go :) the hv was great, i really like her. Eleanor now weighs 13lb 14oz :) my guzzler! the hv was v.pleased due to the shields. she is on the 75 percentile for weight and 25th for height :)


----------



## smiley330

Certain that's great, she is doing really well - and well done to you!! 

Ah ok, Steph looks like Oliver sleeps quite a bit so that's reassuring. I am just worried I'm not spending enough time interacting with him if u know what I mean? 

Ha I meant to say that he doesn't actually sleep when he's tired! If I catch him at the right time then he will sleep fine, however - thus afternoon for example, he has been fighting sleep since 2! We have like a 1 minute window before he gets over tired and GRUMPY! I will then spend far too much time trying to settle him. His eyes will just be going but he fights it so much, clearly needing to be asleep. Arghhhh! And like I've said before, if we're out that is a whole world of different sleep probs!! 

He is sleeping now but I'll have to wake him up shortly so that he is awake an hour before bed. He will not be happy so again, will be time just trying to settle him and not interacting cuz he's too tired! 

Ah well, hopefully we'll crack it soon. 

Steph, does Oliver go off to sleep well during the day? Where does he sleep? 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Certain - thats fab Eleanor is doin so well!! Lol is she a nosie wee thing? U should maybe try eleanor in her crib! I thot Oliver would never sleep in his basket thru out the day so i never tried! But he suprised me! He actually wont settle on me now but the minute he goes in his basket, he shuts his eyes! 

Smiley - Oliver fights his sleep too! Hes been OK today but had a very grumpy screamy half an hour before his bedtime bottle! Nitemare lol! So the bedtime routine was jst shoving a bottle in his mouth lol!!! He sleeps in his basket in our room during the day but i take the blackout blind down so that he can tell the difference between day and night! Il put him down awake and he will sometimes lie and 'chat' away for a bit before falling asleep! He doesnt even really need a dummy which im impressed at lol! 

I think, with the way i was feeling, i thought he had to be asleep before i could put him down...but its because wen he was bad with reflux, if i lay him down he would never settle! So i got it in my head he would never be able to settle himself, but hes actually very good at it now...unless hes overtired! 

Brandon is more of an issue these days!! I wish id never taken that dummy off him! Aaaahhh!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Beauty2

Being induced today! Baby is too small and not enough fluid. Be back to let you know how it goes!


----------



## smiley330

Beauty2 said:


> Being induced today! Baby is too small and not enough fluid. Be back to let you know how it goes!

Oh wow!! Good luck lovely, hope it all goes smoothly! Can't wait to hear that he's arrived!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Oh wow Beauty!! How exciting for u!! Hope it all goes well and nice and quick for u!!

Cant wait to hear the news of ur babys arrival!!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Eeek Beauty!! Good luck! That's the reason Eleanor cam early and she was fine  let s know when you can!


----------



## smiley330

Hey girls! How is everyone?

Beauty - hope everything has gone smoothly and you are cuddling your gorgeous boy as I type :flower:

Steph - How is Oliver? Has he had any more projectiling? Did you see the pic of Oscar on FB with the babygrow you sent him? I love it!!! 

Certain - How are you feeling now? 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hello!!

Beauty - hope all is well! Cant wait to hear from u and hear all about the latest addition to the smep babies!! :hugs:

Smiley - Ive jst went on and had a look at the pic!! Hes soooo cute! I love the hungry caterpillar stuff! Hows Oscar doin? I was readin ur journal, did u try him with a dream feed? How did it go? 

Certain - hope ur feeling better!

AFM - Olivers fine again, my worrying was for nothing lol! Suprise suprise! He has however been awfully snuffly the past few nights! Sounds like a wee piggy in the basket haha! 

I just sold his wee starlight swing today on Gumtree! He didnt like it at all! On the plus side, sold it for £10 more than i bought it for haha!! 

Xxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ah glad he's all fine! It's totally understandable worrying though! 

Yeah Oscar is good thanks. Well DS1 woke him up last night at 11.30pm (shouting as he'd dropped something out of bed) so I fed him then and he went to 4.30. Which was good - but still not sure about dream feeding, as its just adding in an extra feed a day that he'd otherwise not have, and only for an extra couple hours. If he dropped a feed in its place (like Oliver does) then I could justify it? I dunno, been sat here since 10pm with a bottle made up wondering whether to do it tonight :shrug: haha! x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol i kno wot u mean abt adding in an extra feed! How much did he take? The past few nights weve really struggled to get Oliver to take any more than 3oz! 

OH wants to try and jst leave the feed out but i think hes too young for that! Id also be worried that he'd wake up at 3 in the morning hungry & my whole routine would be ruined!!

Lol i forgot how frustrating all this is haha!!!

Did u decide on whether to do the dreamfeed? Im jst abt to get Oliver up!
Xxxx


----------



## smiley330

He took a whole bottle (5oz) but he would never not take it all, if I'd put more in he'd take that too! Well I wasn't gonna do the dream feed but he woke up again around 12. I think oh woke him when he got in (been out watching football) and I also noticed he'd taken less milk over the day so was orob hungry. Which means we're now on track for being a feed down if I don't dream feed tonight, so I'm def going to do it tonight! Haha, mind made up! 

I can def see why you don't wanna stop giving Oliver one, he's in a great routine now! x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hi girls- 
Certain- glad to hear Eleanor is better, but sorry you still have earache. Sounds like she is doing brilliantly!

Smiley/steph- glad to hear you are both getting Oliver and Oscar into routines and starting to get more sleep!!!

Beauty- hope everything went well. Can't wait to meet the new addition to this thread. did you manage to get your shopping done?

Afm- run off feet hence why not getting on here. Still marking my hundreds national sat papers to get some money in for maternity and then got reports etc... To do so can't see things slowing down for a few more weeks... But after that am going to start shopping. Scan went well was amazing the difference and she said everything appeared normal. I love watching the heart pumping the blood when they zoomed in to check the valves. Is amazing what technology does. My oh was with me all way through then my mum who was up visiting me and mil came in which pleased them I think. We said we didn't want to find out gender but...... At the end I asked the sonographer if she knew the sex and she said she did. I was very tempted but stayed strong! So gender guesses it will have to be! At min i seem to be carrying all out front and quite high. I will try to put some picture up later but still can't figure out how to do it off phone! Think I have begun to feel movements too- little kicks. Anyway off to do some more marking xxx


----------



## steph1505

Hello ladies!!

Happy Fathers Day!!

Hoping - sooo glad the scan went well! The 20 week one is amazing isnt it? So detailed! Do u get any more scans now? Eek I dont know how you could not have asked the sonographer the sex...especially when they said they knew!! Oooh! Do u have any feelings as to whether its a wee boy or wee girl?? 

Certain - Hows u doing? Hows Eleanor? 

Beauty - Cant wait to hear from u!! 

Smiley - Hows the dreamfeeding going? Has it made a difference to ur routine? 

Do any of u have any nice plans for Fathers Day? My OH is at work all day!

AFM- Not really got much to report regarding Oliver! Hes doing well! Brandons good too... Slowly getting used to not having a dummy! Hes had a few rough nights and OH or I have ended up crawling into bed with him for a few hours during the night to comfort him! But he slept all the way through last nite! Its weird speaking about him like that cos hes always been such a good sleeper! But hopefully hes gettin used to not having the dummy! 

And OT but OH and I finally dtd last nite! I had been totally putting it off...I was so nervous! But I got the implant in last week so couldnt really make any excuses lol! But it wasnt as bad as I thought it would be lol!! A bit sore but not too bad! Just glad we finally did it! Lol!!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hello! 

Steph - No, I still didn't do the dreamfeed. Hahaha. I chickend out AGAIN. Was all ready with the bottle, then I just kept thinking it would be a terrible idea! My main thought is that from 6/7pm-2/3am he has his longest stretch of sleep, after that he wakes up after 3/4hours so i just think that if I disturb that then he'll wake up more often anyway!? I really want to give it a try, but just keep being a wimp about it! 

Oooh dtd?! I'm impressed!! I still have not. I've been ready for a while, (as in down there ready) but not really had any interest in it. I got the pill off my doctor last week, so no real excuses, just don't know why I don't want to?! I am aiming for next week though :D Feel so bad for my OH :haha:

We're heading over to the new house this afternoon for a fathers day BBQ with all of OH's family. The new kitchen went in this week, I can't wait to see it. I can't wait to move in over there, it is such a happy place :D

Hoping - So glad the scan went well! Do you have any pics you can upload? I really want to see your 12 week one and this one so I can make a guess!! So exciting! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol i think pity for my OH was the main reason I did it last nite haha!! 

Ooooh! So do uz have a rough idea of when uz will move in? I seen the pics on fbook of ur OH and F down at the stream at the new house...it looks like such a beautiful placr to live!! Im not jealous at all haha!! 

We are FINALLY putting the house on the market this week! Jst with everything that was going on, we didnt bother with the house! But now Im desperate to get outta here! 

Lol aaww i kno wot u mean abt being scared to wake Oscar! Tbh, the first few nights we did it...i think we did disturb Olivers sleep & he did wake more often! But babies are so adaptable, he soon learned! Lol i bloody made sure he learned haha!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh that's exciting that it's going on the market!! FX it sells quickly :D have u been looking at new houses at all? 

we don't have a date yet, it's all a bit complicated. All the work is due to be finished in about a month, but oh's parents have sold their house (a lot faster than anyone thought, it was on for less than a week!!) so I think we're just going to let them move in over there, then we'll move in when their house is built. Or at least nearly built. Basically want to avoid living in the same house as them!! It is such a lovely place, the whole village is really nice - next summer is going to be brilliant! 

Yeah, I think I just need to get prepared for extra wakings and not feed him unless I have to - as I know he 'shouldn't be hungry' until later on. Ok, I'm gearing up for tonight!! 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol i wouldnt want to live with the inlaws either! Thats so exciting for u tho! We have been looking at other houses! Theres a few I like but we need to decide whether to go for a smaller house in a nicer area (altho, still bigger than our flat) or a much bigger house in the same town were in! I dont live in a horrible area but the village I want to live in is beautiful and has great schools! Ah being a grown up is tough!!

Lol yeah I basically had to do a bit of rocking back to sleep the first few nights but I was determined lol! OH was lying in bed telling me to feed Oliver but stubborn me was like "no, he shouldnt be hungry yet" Even now, he stirs everymorning at 5am but doesnt wake up! 

Hope ur having a lovely bbq!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Beauty2

Hello ladies!!

Well baby is finally here yay!!! We are enjoying him! He's so precious!! :cloud9: I'm just having the absolute worse time breastfeeding!!! It's sooo painful!! I just feel like giving up!! My nips hurt so bad and I feel like he's not latching on properly. I tried pumping instead but no milk yet and that's just as painful!! I think my milk is just now starting to come in as my breast hurt as they did when I was pregnant with my daughter. As many people I seek advice from I still feel as if no one can help me. For some reason I just can't get to the point where it's not painful when he's sucking. Is it normal for it to be painful at first? I'm starting to feel this is not for me :cry: 

Hope everyone is doing well. Chat with you later!


----------



## steph1505

Beauty!!!

HUGE HUGE HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance:

Eek! How did ur labour go? Can we kno his name? How much did he weigh?? Eeek!!

So sorry ur finding breastfeeding tough! I cant really help as i only bf Brandon for 5 days and found it agony the whole time! So i didnt even try with Oliver! Perhaps Smiley and Certain can help u!

Are uz home now? Xxxxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi beauty, CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance: Im sorry you are having trouble with bf and I can assure you it Is very common to be Painful, in fact you are lucky if it doesn't! I would expect he isn't latching well and you are prob right about your milk just coming in. I can say that expressing is NOT an indication of ho much milk you have or he is getting, babies are very efficient! Who have you got help from? If your nips are bad you could pose use shields to help them heal (I am having to use them all the time due to flat nips) but do try to not we them as they are a faff! I really hope you can keep going but please don't feel bad if you can't, I was going to stop many times and smiley has recently. I'm only going to 6months (if I can make it!). Good luck :hugs:


----------



## CertainTurton

Steph- woo well done on getting rid of the dummy, Eleanor is becoming quite attached to hers and I do have to pop it back in a few times :-( well done on the dtd, we did the other day (1st time since new yrs eve!!) was ok for us (but of course I did have a vag delivery) but eleanor did start to wake at a crucial moment (we were in the spare room) :haha: oh well. 

Smiley- eek so exciting re the house. HOpe you had fun  how's the bottle feeding going? I had a milk explosion in costa the other day (shield came off, flashed etc) and I must admit I was tempted to stop again!! 

Hoping- you are so strong not finding out! I'm so please it all went well  :happydance:

AFM- we are good. My ear infection is clearing up now, just finishing the antibiotics. Eleanor is fine now  however we have a tooth coming through!!! I'm Pretty sure because she is drooling, chewing everything (although she gets frustrated coz she can hold her toys very well yet) and we can see a little bit of white peeping through!! I have been using the gel which seems to help :) she is also now too big for her basket so we have brought the cot into our room! The last 2 nights she has been in the basket in the cot and then tonight she is going straight in the cot! Eeek wish me luck! I find it strange not having her right next to me and also not being able to rock it! She does tend to do a longer stretch from about 8.30-9 for about 6-8hrs! Then a smaller one of about 3hrs so not too bad, but she doesn't settle well after the night feed so I often don't sleep well after 3/4am- yawn! 

How are you all?


----------



## smiley330

Hi Beauty!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Pleeeaassee give us details :D Name, weight.... :flower:

So glad he's arrived!! Enjoy every moment!! 

Oh hun, it is so common for it to be painful - are you using any cream? Laninsoh is AMAZING. Seriously, just plaster it on all the time. As Certain says, it sounds like maybe his latch is not correct - it shouldn't be that painful for the whole feed, so if it is, try and get him off and on again. Do you have a midwife that will come out to see you and check how he is latching? Have you seen pics or youtube videos of how it should look? It is hardwork, but it will get easier and you will get to that point where it wont be painful! With expressing I wasn't able to get anything out until he was about 5/6 weeks - I found that really hard! If you do feel like you want to stop though, then don't feel bad at all - you have to do what is going to make you and baby happiest :D

x x x x


----------



## smiley330

Certain - Bottlefeeding is going well thank you, he's getting on fine with it. It's helped with his reflux as well as we're using SMA staydown milk, so I guess being able to pick a formula to suit him is one perk of formula feeding. I still would ideally like to have been bf'ing him, and it does still make me sad - but at least he's happy and hasn't cared about the switch. 

Oh gosh, you are doing so well. I imagine it is a right old faff with the shields - are you finding it a lot easier now though?

Wow, can't believe Eleanor is teething! Sounds like she's not too bothered by it which is good! What gel is it you are using? 

Steph - How are you? Haha, I know what you mean about having to choose between house size and area! It's a tough one :D 

Oh - what bottles do you use? I am using MAM ones at the mo, which he gets on well with but they leak all the time and it's dirivng me mad. So I'm thinking of swithcing to Avent or Dr Browns... Any opinions on those? I used Dr Browns with F, which we fine, just like the look of the avent ones :D

AFM - well BBQ was lovely yesterday. Was nice to see everyone. OH's sister is pregnant, so I was just chatting to her - she's just had the 20 week scan, they found out but not telling anyone. She really wants a girl, I think it is a girl - she said that she didn't really believe them so is getting all neutral stuff just in case. I think if she'd have been told boy it would be more definite? :shrug: I dunno, the suspense is killing me!

Oscar is getting so big - he really is huge. I put him in an actual outfit yesterday (he's been in sleep suits only so far) and he looks MASSIVE. He's so long and so "stacked" haha! I need to get him some more clothes though, Steph - some of the 3-6 month stuff you uploaded the other day is so cute!! I need to know where you shop! Oh and Oliver is just gorgeous, seriously seriously cute!! 

x x x


----------



## smiley330

Hey girls, 

Oscar just had his 8 week jabs this morning. He had a 3 hour sleep then woke up bit before 3pm SCREAMING. Proper pain scream. Every time he moved his legs he screamed more. I gave him some Calpol which seems to have taken the edge off (just crying when moving legs as opposed to screaming) Took about an hour to kick in though, so he was screaming solidly until it did. 

Have any of yours reacted that way? DS1 had no problems at all with any of his jabs so not sure what is normal?? I'm sure it is normal, but it seems an excessive amount of pain?! :shrug:

Maybe i'll post this in baby club as well...

x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi smiley - Eleanor has just had her 12 week jabs today too! With her first set she was similar to oscar in that she slept for ages then woke crying but i have to say with her the calpol worked so well we were back to smiles rather than still crying. We did have to give more in the night though. I think it is normal but i hope it improves for you!

Eleanor is pretty grizzly now and it wasnt nice at all - they nicked a blood vessel so there was blood all over her babysuit :( fx we both have ok nights!


----------



## smiley330

Certain - how was Eleanor? Oscar was alright in the end, the calpol must've done the trick - went to bed as usual and only woke up once for a feed. Was not expecting that!! I was however, up all night with DS1 being sick :dohh: . . . was not expecting that either! 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!! How is everyone?

Lots of poor babies here!! How r they after their jags?

Smiley - Hows F doing now? Hope hes feelin better! Did he try anythin to eat? Poor wee lamb!! I hate it when Brandon is throwing up! They dont understand what the hell is happening to them! 

Hows Oscar been after his jabs? I found Oliver was really hot to touch for a few days afterwards but apart from that he seemed ok! 

Weve been using the Tommy Tippee Closer To Nature bottles! We used them with Brandon so jst stuck with wot we kno! Ive heard good things abt the Avent ones! I actually had a box of them I couldve sent u down to try them but I bloody sold them on gumtree today!! 

Lol Im suprised u could make out any of the clothes in that pic...there was faaaar too many of them! Its ridiculous how many clothes he has! Its all gifts...and some of Brandons old stuff! Eek lol!! Most of my stuff is from Sainsburys or Next! But I was in Sainsburys yesterday with a £20 voucher and I seriously struggled...the clothes were rubbish! I was not impressed lol! Where do u get most of Oscars clothes from? 

I seen the pic u put up of him in his 'proper' clothes!! He is ADORABLE!! Seriously cute!! How is F been with him? Brandon is still totally besotted with Oliver but he is sooooo rough with him!!

Certain - eek cant believe Eleanor is teething already!! Brandon was 6 months before he even thought about teeth haha!! Aww thats such a shame abt her wee leg! Is she ok now? Hope u managed to get the blood out her clothes!! 

Beauty - Hope ur doing well!!

AFM - I just burnt my hand on the iron! Lol thats the excitment of my day! I forgot to take my anti depressant yesterday and ive been a bit of a mess today! I really dnt understand how those wee tablets can affect me so much! 

Olivers doing well! Hes such a smiley wee guy! There was a thread in Baby Club abt babies being Old Souls...did uz see it? Everyone always comments to me abt how Brandon has definitely been here before! But i def think Oliver is totally brand new! He is amazed at everything! He looks at me and its as if hes thinking "wow I cant believe your my mum"... Then he'l look at the wall and give it the same "wow" look! Haha!!!

Btw, wot size nappies are everyone in? Ive jst moved Oliver into size 3s...I dont remember Brandon changing sizes this quickly!! 

Smiley, can I also ask, wot size of feet is F? Brandon is an 8 but my nephew who is 3 weeka younger than Brandon is an 11.5! And I wondered if Brandon has small feet for his age or if my nephew has huge feet lol!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hi Steph! 

We went for dr browns in the end - again just stuck with we knew! Should've just used this to begin with! What size teats are u using? 

Haha I read that thread about old souls and said about it in my journal - basically come to the same as u. F is an old, old soul and oscar is my new soul! It is funny to see the difference in them! 

Yeah Oscar has been fine after his jabs. Apart from that initial screaming fit he's been no different. Luckily! F has been so poorly :-( cant keep anything down. He managed to keep some water down before bed but finally, so hopefully he'll feel better in the morning. He's never been sick before so it's really horrible as he's so upset by it! OH had to come home from work to help as he just kept wanting a cuddle and bring sick all over me and everything! There's no way I could look after him and Oscar and watch not getting sick over the entire house! 

But wow, there has been a lot of sick for such a small person! 

F has size 7 feet, they are getting a bit tight now so think hell be on about same growth as Brandon! Wow 11.5 - that is huge!! I always thought his feet were big, but I guess not! 

Ah hun, at least u know that they are helping and you are taking the tablets for a reason. It is amazing how just a tablet can have such an effect tho isn't it! 

Oh and I meant to ask, what have your work done?? 
x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol it is funny realising the differences between them! As a baby, Brandon slept all the time, as if the world was boring to him! But Oliver acts as if hes scared to miss a thing! His wee eyes are constantly looking around and seeing what else there is to look at! But Brandon always had this look of 'been there, done that!!' Haha!

Ah yeah, its always good to jst stick to what u kno! We use size 2 teats, have done since Oliver was born. My midwife told us when Brandon was born that the size 1 teats are hard for babies to use! So i just took that advice this time again lol! Wot size are uz using?

Aww poor wee F! Its amazing how much sick can come up! Hope hes doing better today! Mustve been so hard trying to look after the two of them! The last time Brandon was being sick, i ended up getting it so had look after him while I was throwing up too! Lol the joys of being a mummy!!

Ugh my work are a bunch of arseholes!! U kno OH works there...he doesnt want to but it was a safe choice after he was made reduntant and gaurantees money every month! Well basically with everything thats happened over the past two months (Olivers reflux, my depression) I guess he hasnt exactly been acting like Mr S*******ys (dnt wanna write companys name lol) becos hr has had other things on his mind! He made 1 wee error in his paperwork one day (because hes human, and humans do make mistakes!) And basically he was called into the office yday, was told he is underperforming, lazy and needs to question whether he wants to be a supervisor!! Im RAGING!! A couple of months ago he was supervising the biggest department in the shop & every so often they swap people about and they moved him to the smallest department, fruit and veg, to give him experience of that! They wanted him to gain more experience so that they could promote him...and now theyve decided hes to think abt stepping down!! They r lucky im on maternity leave because id have had the managers head on a plate! So now he is thinking he wants to step down but we cant afford that...but hes so angry he doesnt even care abt that! If he steps down, il need to go back early! So this caused me to have a panic attack last nite, ridiculous!! The managers just dont care abt anything except their store being the best! Dnt care abt staff at all! 

I went in yday to do my shopping and everyone came up saying "i heard u have PND"... So it looks like someone in HR has a big mouth! Rage!!! 

Lol rant over!!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Oh my gosh, that is ridiculous!!! I can't believe they can be so uncaring about their employees! As if you and your oh haven't had enough to deal with!! Gahhhh, I'm raging for you! Also them telling others about the pnd is completely out of order - I can see why you're furious!! Is there any kind of complaint you can make? 

Yeah, I'm definitely finding differences in them. Although it seems they both love sleeping, Oscar just always has a look of intrigue, and he's genuinely happy to see what's going on. F just always looked so unimpressed with everything!!! Not unhappy, just like nothing was new. Oscar has this one toy that dangles from his play mat that he will smile and talk to for aggges - everything seems so new to him! F is also so stuck in his ways it's unbelievable! I can only imagine what has going to be like when he actually is an old man! 

Oh also, nappies - Oscar is still in size 2's. But I put a 3 on at night - that still seems quite big! 

He's using size 1 teats. I tried him on size 2's but he finishes his bottle in less than 10 mins and it makes him more windy. He doesn't gag or spill milk tho so I dunno. He's ok on the 1's, just the odd bottle he gets frustrated with. F was on 2's straight away, and went up to the size 3 quite quickly as well so it seems strange to still be using the first ones! 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol Oliver finishes his bottles in about 7 mins!! Haha! But he doesnt get windy at all so I guess its okay! Hes now getting to the stage where he screams wen we take the bottle out his mouth! Lol greedy boy!! 

I havent tried Oliver in size 3s yet...Ive got about 5 size 2s left tho and then il jst put him in the 3s! 

I seen we have the same mat...wot toy is it Oscar chats to? Brandon would only speak to the orange monkey so we took it everywhere...and lost it!! So i bought Oliver a big orange monkey yesterday and he LOVES it!! Hes sat talking to it all morning and squeezing its wee foot so it squeaks lol!

How is everyone doing? Any exciting plans for the weekend? Our weather is horrible so think Im just gonna spend it doing housework! Ah fun! This has been the worst summer ever! Oliver has all these gorgeous summer clothes that hes probably never gonna get to wear!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hi girls! 

Well OH, me and Oscar all got hit with F's lurgy yesterday. It is such a nasty bug! MIL took F for the day and had him over night so we didn't have to worry about him. But seriously, it was like a scene out of living dead with us 3 at home. Luckily Oscar was taking small amounts of water by the afternoon and then he had his bottle at 6pm and kept it down. Before that he was just chucking it all straight back up or was not interested in feeding at all. He had the most horrendous nappies as well. 

Anyway, once Oscar was in bed we crawled into bed. I woke up Oscar at 11 to give him another bottle as he'd had so little during the day, and I felt much better by then. So we're lucky it was only a 24hr thing!! 

But, after giving O his bottle at 11 he slept through till 7 again!!! Yay!!! OH got up to give him a feed at 7 and he went straight back to sleep - he's still asleep now. (i cant remember the time we last had a lie in??) So I think he must still be sleeping off the bug? Either way, he's been asleep for over 15 hours - he's a sleeping machine. 

Will defo be sticking to the bottle at 11pm ish though :D 

Steph - the toy O likes off that mat is the duck! He actually loves all the little animals on there but particularly has a good relationship with the duck! He lies there working his little hands out to hit it and when he manages to touch it he is so happy!! It's so cute! Ah that's so cute Oliver loves the monkey so much! We keep losing that little one from the mat, mainly cuz F keeps pulling it off and throwing it about! 

How much milk is Oliver having? I'm glad I'm not the only one with a greedy baby :D 

Plans for today - wait for O to wake up, will prob then get up and head outside to give us all some fresh air. Tho, the weather is crappy so not sure if we'll be able to. But need to get out of the sick house!! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Oh no!!!!!! That sounds horrendous!!! Ur poor wee family :hugs: I hate having tummy bugs!! Poor wee Oscar! Altho...yaaaay on the sleeping :happydance: Thats fab! Glad the late night feed is working now :happydance:

Is F feeling all better now too? Aw is ur weather horrible too? Its pants isnt it? Ive got all the windows open cos its roasting...that horrible stuffy heat! I think it needs to thunder to clear the air! Yuck! 

My mat doesnt have a duck!! I feel robbed haha!! Thats so cute though! They must get such a sense of achievement when they hit something! 

Oliver is still on 6oz bottles but he has started draining some bottles so I think it probably wont be long til hes on 7oz! That scares me for some reason! The most we ever gave Brandon was 8oz bottles and he stayed on them til his 1st bday...how the heck is Oliver nearly on 7oz at 11 weeks old? Haha!! He'l be on abt 15oz by the time hes weaned haha!! Thank god I get his milk on prescription...he'd cost me a fortune!! What is Oscar taking?

Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yeah F is all better now, apparently he was telling everyone 'mummy sick, daddy sick, Oscar sick, I'm not sick outside any more' - haha. One of the times he was being sick I picked him up and rushed him outside to do it! Bless him! 

Oh no, no duck!! Haha, u should feel robbed! It is a good mat tho isn't it, I only got it for Oscar as my friend had one and F used to love it. So I searched one out 2nd hand this time :D 

O is having 5oz bottles, I occasionally give him 6 but his reflux doesn't cope well and he looks really uncomfortable afterwards. So haven't put him up yet. F was on 6/7oz bottles at this point tho, but he never went above 7/8 - I think they'll get to a point and just settle on that amount? I used to think id end up having to fill 2 bottles for F at one point!! Haha! Luckily he slowed down. We get O's milk on prescription now as well, nice little perk! 

Yeah, the weather is that horrible muggy kind. Big black clouds all over the place, def need a good thunderstorm! 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaaw bless wee F!! Haha hes so cute!! Glad uz are all feeling better! Does Oscar seem better (im assuming hes up now :haha:)

Yeah the mats fab! Glad I kept it from Brandon! Weve got the rainforest jumperoo and highchair too! Lol i went a bit crazy haha!

I worry that Olivers reflux would resurface if i move him up! I think im gonna keep him on 6oz for a wee while jst now! He'll still happily go 4 hours between feeds so hes not starving lol!

I tried Oliver in his bumbo seat today but his wee head kept going right back! Lol hes got head control, jst not good enough yet lol! I held his head tho and he seemed to like it! 

Thats so good u get Oscars milk on prescription too! What kind is he on?

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Haha, we've got the rainforest jumperoo too and the rainforest swing - didn't purposely go crazy for the rainforest stuff, just kind of happened :D

Ahh I can't wait to get the bumbo used again. F was only in his for a short time as his legs were too fat haha! Ah I bet Oliver looked very cute in it! 

Oh yeah, if he's still going ok between feeds then he prob doesn't need putting up yet - it's hard to make the call tho isn't it. If they'll take more I feel like I should give him it. 

We are using SMA staydown for his reflux. It def helps, but we still have to be careful not to lay him flat. If he's on his mat or nappy changes he has to lie on a pillow. Otherwise he just looks very uncomfortable and will def puke up which doesnt bother him but he also will get hiccups - which annoys him a lot!! He also hates his carseat, so we can't put him in that for long. Ah well, as long as he's not screaming in pain from the acid I will happily be careful on these few things! 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey ladies!!

Smiley - we still need to be careful with Oliver too wen lying him down etc! Defo worth the extra caution if it means hes happy!!

Certain - hows u and Eleanor doin? 

Hoping - hows u and bumpy?

Beauty - hows u and ur beautiful family?

AFM - dont really have much to say except Oliver laughed today! It was such a beautiful sound!! I cried!! Hes just such a bundle of joy!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Awww Steph, that's so lovely!!! I can't wait for Oscar to laugh, I don't think he's going to do it for ages though x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aww he'll prob suprise u!! I totally wasnt expecting Oliver to laugh when he did! Ive spent the whole afternoon trying to get it on video to send to OH at work lol! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Afternoon :wave:

Steph - did u manage to film Oliver laughing for your OH? It's so hard to catch them doing stuff on camera! 

How is everybody and their babies?? 

Not much going on here - I've moved Oscar's teats over to the next size up now. He is draining the bottles very fast now though and isn't as "satisfied" as he was when it took longer to drink. I don't know if he's just being greedy (drinking fast and doesn't reliase he's full) or he actually should be having more - I guess I should just put another oz in. Just don't want him to take more if he doesn't need it :shrug: Tough call! 

I've finished reading 50 shades of grey, so onto the next book. It's annoyingly addictive. I don't think it's that good a book (not very well written and quite repetitive) but I HAVE to know how their relationship is going to pan out now :D

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey! 

Yeah i managed to film it! I put it on fbook! 

Ahh its so tough deciding whether to put the amount up! Especially with the worry that the extra milk will upset their reflux! Maybe make 6oz bottlee but make sure he doesnt take it all, so maybe he leaves half an oz?

Ooh im reading 50shades too! It took aaaages for them to arrive! Im quite enjoying it, Im at the bit where shes trying to decide whether to become his submissive! Obviously, i kno she does but its still interesting to see the characters! Ive heard from some people that he is a really messed up character! Lol it makes me realise how "vanilla" my sex life is haha!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Beauty2

Hey Ladies!

Sorry been MIA...been trying to catch up with my life! Ugh! Anyhoo, my son's name is Justin. He was 5lbs 5oz 17.7 inches when he was born. He had another doc appt today and he's now 6lbs 1oz...whoohoo!! He has a bit of reflux as he tends to choke and spit up through his nose. Still dealing with breastfeeding issues but it's gotta a lot better. 

I hope you all are doing well. 

Be back to chat....


----------



## smiley330

Beauty!! So glad to hear all is going well :D I'm assuming that's Justin in your avatar? - He is absolutely gorgeous!!! Ugh, reflux is horrible (Steph and I are in that club) hope it doesn't bother him too much :flower:

Steph - I put an extra Oz in his bottle and as I knew he would, he gulped it down without a second thought! Didn't seem to upset his reflux, so will try today on giving him 6oz in all his bottles and see how he goes. Can only but try these things I guess! 

x x x


----------



## smiley330

Steph - Did u say the dummy fairy came to your house? What did she leave for Brandon?? I'm going to get her in at ours this weekend, but struggling with what she should leave for him! 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hello!!

Beauty - wot a lovely name!! And what a lovely picture of him in ur avatar!! How is ur DD taking to being a big sister? I cant believe hes two weeks old already!!! That is scary!! How was ur labour? Really hope his reflux doesnt bother him, but if it does, uv got two experts right here!! 

Smiley - hows ur day of 6oz bottles been? Has he been a wee muncher? 

The dummy fairy did indeed visit our house! I got Brandon to put them in a box and leave them out the front door... I then went out and moved them and then showed him that they were gone so that he "knew" the dummy fairy had taken them and there was no chance of gettin them back! She brought him lots of play-doh and cutters and rollers etc! And she also brought him a mobi-go! I dont really like the mobi-go cos I dnt wanna encourage computer games but hes always wanting a shot of his cousins so when I seen it half price I thought I'd pick it up! Of course, he hardly touches it lol!!

Have u spoke to F abt he dummy fairy? We mentioned her for a few days before she arrived! 

The thing ive found the hardest is the fact that he sees Oliver with one! Hes totally fine now, but was quite upset for the first few nights! What I have noticed though is that he now cuddles teddys, he never used to do that!

Xxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Oh!! I also left a thank you note from the dummy fairy!! Xxxx


----------



## smiley330

Thanks Steph! No I haven't really mentioned the fairy yet, but I will start dropping hints this evening. He doesn't really have his dummy that often. He doesn't have it to sleep at night, but we have been giving it to him if he woke up early (around 6am) this would then buy us an extra hour or so. But for a while now, he's just started waking early for thie dummy, then not really going back to sleep - so it's not helping anyone! He has it for naps in the day time as well, but I put him for a nap yesterday without it and he was fine. Had a bit of a shout about it, but went to sleep fine and then got to put a sticker on his sleeping chart. So I know he'll be fine without it, just need to bite the bullet and get rid - as it's a bit confusing for him that he can sometimes have it, and sometimes not! 

I'm going over to Toys R Us today and will see what I can find for him! Also got to find some little treats to wrap up for his sticker charts.... Going to be spending a fortune then - haha!! I'm deciding between a Buzz Lightyear or a sand/water table for outside. Can't really make my mind up... both are quite expensive though. So maybe i'll see something else. 

Day of 6oz went good thanks! Though, I do think it's slightly too much for him. He had a bottle at 4am as well, I'm sure he didn't need it, but he took it and still took a full bottle at 7am. Maybe a growth spurt? Or maybe just a little piggy!! But that means he's having 6 bottles of 6oz - 36oz in a day!!!

Going to see my friend today, she's a week overdue - so going to have words with the baby and get him/her moving :D 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aw thats good he doesnt really need his dummy to fall asleep! Brandon was so dependant on his to fall asleep! Ul prob have no problems at all!

What do u have the sticker charts for? Im looking to start a reward system for Brandon, I think he would like stamps cos he gets them at his gymnastics class! But what kind of things do u give F rewards for?

Maybe Oscar is going thru a growth spurt? Sounds like it! Lol either that or uv jst got a wee hungry boy there lol! 

Im gonna need to think abt putting Oliver into size 3-6months clothes! Hes just so long that all the vests and sleepsuits are really stretching around his neck now! But the 3-6m look sooo big!! 

Oh u better get telling that baby to get out! Ur poor friend being over due!! I would hate that!!

OH and I were talking last night and it looks as though Oliver is our last baby! Its quite a sad wee thought for me to process, although I do agree its for the best! So im gonna need to soak up every last second of babyness that Oliver gives me! Xxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yeah, he def doesn't need it to fall asleep (at night before bed he is so good and just gives it to me without me even having to ask for it) - it's just a big comfort thing for him now during the days. And also having that negative effect on making him wake up early for it! So i'm more worried that he is just going to have a breakdown 100 times a day when he asks for the dummy but can't have it! 

F has 2 charts now. 1 for good sleeping - meaning that he waits for his Groclock to change to the sun before shouting to get up!! So if he wakes up earlier he has to wait for the sun - if he does he gets a sticker. The other chart is his "Good boy" chart. So whenenever I need him to behave - ie, share toys, have his nappy changed without a fuss, get ready for bed (anything really) I'll bribe him with a sticker. Then when he reaches 5 stickers (on both charts) he'll get a treat. The treat might just be a bit of chocolate, or a little toy, or a magazine, or going to the park, just something that he really likes!! It works really well!! 

Ahh 3-6 month clothes!! They get big so fast don't they! I think Oscar could go into some 3-6 month stuff, sleep suits especially, but I keep stuffing him into the 0-3's! haha! The next size up does look massive!!! 

Oh Steph, I don't blame you - the jump from 1 - 2 children is bigger than I thought and I dont' have PND do deal with as well. Occassionally I think I don't want any more, but I know I will do - as soon as Oscar is a bit older and playing around with F i'll be pining for another baby. 

But that is a big decision you guys have come to, definitely take in every little moment of Oliver being a baby :D 

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Ladies,

Sorry Ive been quiet, I just never get a moment to use the computer and i always loose my long replies on my phone!! 

Beauty - Justin is sooo cute! and well done on nthe weight gain you are obviously feeding him the good stuff. The bf is so hard isnt it :hugs: hope it improves soon :)

Smiley - The dummy fairy is such a cute idea :) I hope it works as well for you as it did for steph. Its great the charts work so well, Im sure we will have to use them for Eleanor! I can just imgaine you stuffing poor oscar into the clothes :haha: bless him! Its great hes growing well though :)

Steph - woop so glad you managed to get rid of the dummy :) good on Brandon :) wow big decision for you guys but Its great you can enjoy Oliver so much. Im pretty sure were only going for 2, and not for a couple years. Eleanor is now even starting to look big in her 3-6months!! she is such a podger :) 

AFM - Im thinking i need to buy this grey book...sounds excting, especially if you are going to start talking in rhymes...vanilla hey? 
We are good, Eleanor is now in her big cot in our room and its been great! She loves being able to spread out and tends to end up diagonal across it :haha: she has also now started going from 8.30ish - 6.30ish so between 9 and 10 hrs in a block! and then even another hour or so after that feed so feeling very lucky right now. FX it sticks!! It meant that I actually was brave the other day and once she was asleep I left her with Tom (I do that for the shop anyway) to go to the pub with my antenatal friends....we felt like naughty kids out of school :haha: it was great and she didnt wake once for him :happydance: will def be doing it more often! 
Eleanor is growing so fast, I had her weighed 2 weeks ago and she was 13lb 14 so not sure now but shes a big girl :) hehe but i love her rolls. She is soo chatty too and we have great conversations :haha: We are still struggling with day time naps, she doesnt seem to want to do them anywhere other than on me or moving in the pram, and when i say moving, i mean it - she knows when we are home and wakes up (although as im writing this for the 1st time in weeks she has stayed asleep in her car seat...shocking!). I really dont know how to change the sleeping on me habit as she gets soo sleepy and grumpy if I try to force the cot naps...hmmmm!

Sooo anyone got nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## CertainTurton

Hello All,

Its been very quiet, hope all is ok :)

AFM - Eleanor has rolled from front to back today!! woop :) so proud, very silly really. Its mine and DH's 2nd wedding anniversary today :) cant believe it, its gone so quickly! We managed to go out for a lovely meal at lunch and amazingly Ellie behaved! and we have a bottle of prosecco cooling for this eve..hehe.


----------



## smiley330

Hello! 

Certain - well done Eleanor! Very clever! and happy anniversary for the other day, glad you managed to go out and have something to eat :flower:

AFM - Not much to report. My week of being a single parent is nearly over - THANK THE LORD. It hasn't been as horrendous as i'd imagined but I am still really looking forward to OH coming home! 

Going to put Oscar in his cot at the weekend, he outgrew his pram a long time ago bless him!! 

x x x


----------



## smiley330

Girls, how is everyone?? Hope you and your babies are all ok!! :hugs:

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hey!

Sorry ive been so quiet! Im just so sick of life at the moment, I didnt wanna come on all negative! 

Brandons had a personality transplant and I now have a child who throws tantrums CONSTANTLY!! 

We went all Supernanny on his ass, and he now goes to bed great again, which he has done all his life except for the past two weeks! But last night he woke up at 10.30pm needing a peepee and then threw the biggest tantrum ever! At half 2 in the morning he was still awake so OH crawled into bed with him and he eventually calmed down! I jst dont know what the hell has happened to my wee boy! I want him back! 

Oliver is great, think hes about to cut a tooth which seems so early to me! 

And things arent going great regarding the house sale :-( its valued at 5000 less than wot we bought it for so it looks like we'll be selling at a loss!

How is everyone getting on? I have missed all ur chat, just didnt wanna come on and moan moan moan!!

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ah steph - that's what this thread is for! Can always come here whether it's to be happy or to have a moan! :hugs:

Ahh I wonder what is up with Brandon then, maybe it's just a delayed reaction to Olivers arrival? Maybe just standard toddler behaviour? Either way, I can sympathise. It must be so tiring especially if he was awake until that time last night!! :hugs: I would HIGHLY recommend getting a sticker chart in place!! We were having such a hard time trying to get F to stay quiet in the morning until a reasonable hour (7am) - he was waking loads during the night and shouting us, then getting all worked up over the smalles things, essentially just waking up to have a bit of a meltdown! He was asking for the most random things then when he couldn't have them going wild. This happened at least 3 times a night, and then he would be awake at 6-6.30 and refusing to go back to sleep or stay quiet.

So I made the chart and he is sleeping brilliantly again. He has completely stopped waking up and shouting us in the night (If he does wake up he just goes back to sleep without a fuss by himself) and if he wakes up early he is just sitting quietly (singing, reading, whatever) until 7am. 

Honestly, I cannot push sticker charts enough!!! I know i've mentioned it before but everyone should have them, haha!! His behaviour during the day has also improved SO much, he is an absolute pleasure to be around at the moment - for a little while I dreaded having to take him out anywhere as he would scream and have a trantrum over the smallest thing. But I feel like I am so easily in control now! 

That's such a shame about the house. Are you still going to sell or wait a bit now? The property market thing is so difficult. 

We are ok, the new house situation is a problem. I think we're now looking at moving in with the inlaws (in our new house!) soon and it will probably be for about a year... I'm trying to decide if this is the right decision! but if we dont move in with them, we have to stay where we are whilst they live in our new house for a year by themselves. Jsut doesnt seem fair!!

O is good! He's such a content little thing. (as long as he gets his sleep) He went through a huge growth spurt and was feeding so much so often. (was waking lots in the night too) but last night I said to OH there was no way he still needed all that milk so didnt offer him any when he woke and he didn't wake again - so im defo not feeding him again during the night now! He still hasnt laughed though :( he smiles all the time, and gets so close to giggling but never does - I'm sure F was laughing weeks ago?! 

Finally got a new car - hooray!!! pick it up 2mrw night, i cant wait! Been driving around in a 3 door old small Honda, breaking my back everytime I had to put the boys in. But now got a new (ish) 5 door Meriva, i'm in love with it and all the space it has - haha!!

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol! Ive ordered a chart! Its taking forever to arrive tho! Ive got all the stickers, jst need the bloomin chart! What do u use as the reward system? A certain number of stickers equals a reward? And what do u use as rewards? I dont have enough money to contantly buy things but I also dont want to go down the route of chocolate!

Thats fantastic that F has done so well! I really hope it works well with brandon too!

We are staying at MILs house while she is on hol to watch her dogs! So its gonna be difficult to implement new rules while were in a different house! But i need sleep!! And Brandon needs more sleep too! Last night, when OH went into bed with brandon, I knew it was exactly wot brandon wanted! I cant believe weve all of a sudden arrived at this situation! Its a freakin pain in the bum! I knew that one day would brandon would be difficult, i just didnt think it would be with sleeping! Hes always been such a good sleeper!! 

Oooh thats exciting that ur gonna move into ur house!! Annoying that the in laws r there tho! But i wouldnt b happy with them parading abt MY house while ur stuck in a smaller house! No way!

And yaaaay on the car! I like merivas!! Theyre lovely! How exciting!! I have one more payment of my car and i am so excited to have a car that i dont pay for! Woo hoo!

I think were still gonna try sell the house! Im worried it will go down in value even more and we'll end up in negative equity! Its so annoying tho because we needed to make as much money as possible for a deposit for a new home! Weve seen the home we want, its absolutely perfect! But were gonna need to see re-do all the mortgage stuff and see if we can get a 95% mortgage...which i dont see happening! Being a grown up is bloody hard sometimes! 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Btw... would u say O still sleeps a lot? Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Ah steph, you should have just made one! Haha, I just bought a big bit of card and made one - much quicker :D I did need one asap though so couldn't wait!! 

After 5 stickers he gets a treat. I've just been buying something small off the secondhand groups on Facebook, just a couple of £. We're only using the sleeping chart, so it's a max of every 5 days he'll get a treat so a couple of buff each time isn't that much. It's been a bag of buttons one time though! I was going to say that another big treat would be a trip to the play centre - that type of thing. Can be anything!

Yeah, i'm still in two minds about the house move. I told my friends and every single one of them said I was crazy and there's no way I could do it for a year. I just done know what to do!!!! 

Ugh, yes - being a grown up is hard work!!!

Yeah, he does still sleep a quite a bit. Though it can vary a lot. (he's still on a rough 60 - 90mins awake time before needing a nap) I've been recording how much he sleeps now on an app on my phone (records feeds etc as well) and he's having about 12-14 hours a night, and roughly 4 hours during the day. His total sleep came to 19 hours the other day - that's only 5 awake hours! But he had been awake a bit more the day and night before so must've just been making up for that. 

Also, this is only when I'm able to make sure we're at home enough for him to sleep - if we're out we have probs. He will sleep with me holding him but it's not for long and is very disturbed.

Some days are easier than others as well - Today i've had no probs putting him down for naps, but some days I have to really fight him and just keep going back in to him and patting him bum / giving his dummy back. It can take AGES!

So yeah, on the whole he still sleeps a fair bit, but it definitely varies from day to day.

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Lol i considered making one but im really not that artistic! I'll need to sit and have a look at how many stickers should equal a reward! I want to use it for all over general behaviour! Hes being a wee angel today & he slept well last nite! It just shows what a difference it makes having a good sleep!

Oliver still sleeps loads too! Hes going abt 12 hours at night, sometimes 13 then normally an hour after he gets up he goes back to sleep for abt 2 hours! Lol!

Btw...did anyone see the pic i put on facebook of the two boys dressed the same? I always said i would never ever do that...but it was jst too cute not to!! Haha!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Steph - I saw that picture and I LOVED it!!! It's made me want to do the same thing :D As soon as I can find a cute outfit for them both I am totally doing it. Your boys are so adorable!! 

O just had his 12 week jabs today, he's now sleeping it off. Hopefully he'll be ok when he wakes up (last time we had about an hour of screaming) keeping my fingers crossed! 

x x x


----------



## steph1505

Aaw poor Oscar!! Hows he been? Hope hes been ok! I saw Eleanor had her 3rd set yesterday, hopefully shes doin ok too! 

Lol u sooo should dress the boys the same! I always try and 'co-ordinate' them... Is that sad? Haha!! 

Hows the new car? U loving it? 

How is everyone else doing?

Took oliver to get weighed today, he now weighs 15lb 6oz! I had a look at brandons red book and he was 17 weeks before he hit 15lbs! So Oliver is defo a bigger boy!

And our house is properly on the market now! Its so strange going on rightmove and seeing my living room haha!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

He seems fine this time, he slept for 4 hours! I'm just trying to keep him awake for 15 more mins before putting him to bed for the night. 

Omg, do not even get me started on the car. We didn't get it in the end. OH is a massive fanny and suddenly decided that he thought the blokes story wasn't genuine. I was (still am) furious!!!! It was perfect, in very good condition, reasonably low mileage and I loved the car. Grrrr. So he better find me one this weekend or I'm going to kill him. He sold his car yesterday and as he's having my old one I'm now car-less - WTF! Men!!!! 


Ahhh I'm dying to know how much Oscar weighs! I've just looked in F's red book and he was 15lbs at 14 weeks - I always thought he was massive but I'm sure O is bigger!! How many Oz is Oliver having? We're on 7oz 5 times a day - hopefully this is where he'll settle for a while now! 

When did you wean Brandon? / when you planning on weaning Oliver? 

I love that you co-ordinate them haha! that has to require a lot of organisation!! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Oh my god!! I would be FURIOUS if my OH did that! No wonder ur raging! Us mums cant be doing without cars! Lol i love u called him a fanny...i totally thought that was a scottish thing! 

God Brandon must've been tiny!! Lol he was only 12lbs at 14 weeks! Olivers on 7oz bottles too! Altho, last week after his jags, he was point blank refusing to take more than 4oz per bottle! But hes back to 7oz now! When i looked at Brandons red book, he was only on 5oz at three months!! Lol! He was never fussed abt food! We weaned Brandon at 6 months and tbh, we couldve left it later, he wasnt interested at all! Im gonna see if Oliver will wait til 6months, but judging by how much hungrier he is than Brandon, I dont know!! I dont feel ready to be even thinkin of weaning...hes still too wee haha!! Once they r weaned, theyre not proper wee babies anymore!!

Lol co-ordinating them does take some organisation, I clearly jst have too much time on my hands haha!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

I know, raging!! And we had a £200 deposit on it that we can't get back! 

Aww that does seem small and 5oz at three months seems so little, but that's cuz I'm used to my giant babies! Yeh both my two love their food, I wanted to wait till 6 months to wean Oscar (the hassle of food is too much!! Plus like you say, once onto food it's like they're not little baby's anymore) but we ended up weaning f early just cuz he was so hungry and it looks like O is the same - will hold off as long as poss tho. Though my doctor has already told us to think about weaning early cuz of the reflux, but it's far too early yet! 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Yeah my doctor said the same abt weaning early cos of the reflux! But his reflux has calmed down so much I dnt really think its an issue anymore! But she did say we' need to be very careful because it looks as tho he is intolerant to cows milk so weaning him could cause more problems!! Lol so why would i wanna do it early??? Lol!!

Oh my god, thats so annoying abt the deposit! Lol i wouldve choked my OH!!

Btw...how u gettin on with 50 shades? I finished them last week! I loved them! The third one bored me a bit and I found myself jst skipping over the sex scenes cos they were all very samey! But i loooove Christian Grey! I wish he was real! I cant wait for them to make the films! Xxxxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Ladies,

Smiley - thats so shocking about the car, and you lost a deposit!? i would be so mad! Hows he doing now after his jabs? poor thing Its horrible to do this to them isnt it? but all worth it in the end. 

Steph - wow what a little guzzler :) great weight gain though! Lol I love that you co ordinate the boys, I think I would try to do the same. I find it hard to decide on Eleanors clothes for a day, let alone two!

AFM - well Eleanor had he 3rd set yesterday and it was nasty. She was pretty grizzly yesterday afternoon and evening but settled at her normal time and we actually had a pretty good night with her only waking once at 2.30am then at 8am. Tbh was one of the best nights for a while as she has been being a madam recently and waking 3-4 times!! Urgh! In good news, Eleanor has suddenly decided that she doesnt need the nipple shields anymore! so we are shield free :happydance: it does mean i have been having some sore nipples but we are getting there. I weighed her last week and she was 15lb 8oz...such a guzzler! 

will write again soon...she is crying....


----------



## steph1505

Hello :wave:

Certain - yaaaay on no nipple shields!! How r u finding feeding without them? Shes doing so well, wot a good weight!! Has she been rolling over more? Oliver looks as tho hes close to rolling...jst needs to get his wee leg over!

Smiley - i hate to ask, but hows the car situation? 

AFM - Not much new here tbh! Altho, weve worked out that hes having nightmares which is what all the drama through the night is! Poor wee lamb! His imagination has really developed over the last month or so (all his toys have different voices now and so on) and hes obviously finding it hard to switch off his imagination at night! Its a wee shame for him! Hopefully its jst a phase and will pass soon! 

Hows everyones weekend goin? Xxxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Lol and certain - probably my biggest decision of my day is what clothes to put on Brandon and Oliver! Haha! I go out looking like a tramp! But they two are always immaculate!! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Morning!

Certain - Hooray for no nipple shields any more!!! :happydance: I bet that is making things so much easier for you now? Well done for getting so far with it! Good girl Eleanor :D

Steph - Oh no, poor Brandon. How did you find out it was nightamres in the end? Bless him. Hope that stops soon! 

AFM - Weekend was good thanks. Got the Bumbo out to put Oscar in. (Steph, I think we must have done it on the same day!) - he's still not quite ready for it, but it was fun. Oh I got a new car!!! WOOOOO!!!! Got a Honda Jazz in the end, it's amazing - it's so nice to drive around in a decent car haha! But i'm just relieved to have finally got it sorted, I told OH that we are never buying a new car again - it was far too stressful. 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Oooh happy new car! My friend has a Honda Jazz...they r gorgeous! What colour did u get? Lol i love buying cars... Im on my 4th!! Thats terrible isnt it?? Im keeping my one jst now for a while tho now that its paid off! Lol!! 

Aaw i love the bumbo! Oliver loved it! Certain, does Eleanor have one? The only problem is...Oliver is sooo rigid all the time, hes constantly straight! So he keeps straightenin while sitting in it and popping himself out of it haha!!

We realised it was nightmares cos we noticed he is always dripping with sweat and he would always talk nonsense and shout "no! No! No!" Last night he was screaming abt dinosaurs! Ive spoke to the HV abt it and she said its quite common around the age 3 mark because their imaginations really develop at this age and sometimes they struggle to switch it off at night! So were jst gonna need to grin and bear it for the time being! 

Its Brandons bday in abt 4 weeks and we are thinking of going to Peppa Pig world in Southampton! Im jst dreading the drive! It'll be about 7 hours! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Peppa Pig world is amazing!!!! We went there last year, it's great. It's not that far from us though, that's a long old drive you'll have!! We're thinking about going there in a few weeks time actually. OH has a week off work so we're going to stay with my family in Bournemouth and do day trips and stuff. 

Oh bless him, I bet it's horrible. The only thing I guess is to just be there to comfort when he wakes up. F has started saying things like "No dinosaurs, no doggies, no lions" etc when we're putting him to bed, he def gets scared about all that so we have to just reassure him that there aren't any of those things anywhere near here! Luckily he hasn't really had nightmares yet - but there's not much else you can do is there? :shrug:

It's silver, kind of a dark silver - I Looooovee it! I just want to go out driving in it all the time! 

I'm going to start selling all the old baby clothes and toys etc today - Just decided that we defo aren't going to need them for a long time, so may as well get rid! 

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi 

Steph - aww poor brandon, i hate nightmares :( must be so confusing for them, and of course horrible for you. :hugs: Peppa pig world sounds mad but good for kids...do they have free sweets?? :haha: im there!

Smiley - yey happy new car! we got given my parents old (but still new to us) car at xmas, its huge but does the job :) I would be so scared driving a new car! thats kinda sad selling all the baby stuff but I guess you can get it all again if needed :)

AFM - yeah its so so much easier without the shields and its not feeling sore anymore so thats great :) I am still finding it a drain though, she is still feeding between 2.5-3 hours in the day and although she was going a good time at night that seems to have gone out of the window and shes sleeping badly :( last night it was every 1.5hrs and was wanting food :( so tiring. Im not sure if its just teeth, sleep regression(!?!) or if she is just not getting what she needs from milk. Im starting to think about introducing some pureee at some point!? hmmm. Ive been tryign to express so that i can maybe have some time away but this weekend she just wouldnt take a bottle :( so annoying and slightly worrying!
Eleanor and I are off down to Devon on Friday to stay with my parents, Tom is off on a lads trip to Germany! He is looking forward to it but is really worried Eleanor wont remember him....she just dotes on him though so i sure it will be ok. WE will miss him though :( 
So i have had the dreaded email from HR and have to go in on Thursday to discuss if i have a job etc. Im annoyed because my hellish boss is going to be in the meeting :( so fx everyone that I dont have a job (lol i know but i want to be made redundant so i can find another job).

Hope you can all enjoy the sun these next few days!


----------



## smiley330

Hello girlies!! How is everyone?? I am missing the chatter :( 

x x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hello!

Sorry ive not been on!

Things been really busy recenty with the house! Looks like have someone VERY interested! So hopefully it'll be sold quicker than we expected! Yay! We can finally start thinking abt our family home!

Also had a huge arguement with OHs mum cos I found out she had been bitching abt my parents! I was furious!! But weve sorted it now! Grrr!! 

Smiley - see that video u posted of F singing Wind the Bobbin up...I have practically the same video with Brandon except Olivers in his wee chair instrad of on his mat! Its so cute tho hearing F sing it because he has a different accent to us! Lol soooo cute!

Certain - how was ur trip down to devon? And what the heck happened when u went in to meet ur HR dept? 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Yaaaay! That's great news on your house, so exciting! Have you seen anywhere that you guys really like? 

Oh no what was your MIL saying? What did you say to her? How did you go about saying it to her? I'm asking cuz I almost had an argument with my MIL the other day (about house stuff) but I keep biting my tongue so as to avoid an actual argument - but in actual fact I think the only way things are going to progress is if I actually come out and say what I want to say!! 

Ahhh i'd love to see Brandon singing it, I keep forgetting you will have a different accent :D I love it when F sings to Oscar, normally he is sat in his chair or something and F is pulling him left, right and centre to do all the actions to everything! Haha, it's so funny to watch! 

Certain - YES, what happened at your HR meeting?? 

I took Oscar to get weighed yesterday, finally. He's 15lbs3 - he's still following around the 60th line - I was SURE he was going to be much bigger. F was slightly bigger at this age which I was surprised at as well. 

I spoke to the girl at my work the other day and she told me that the new lady (who is doing my job at the moment) has said that they are planning on either making me come in 5 days a week, or if I want to keep it at 3 days in the office then I'll have to take a pro rata pay cut. (so they are planning on revoking my working from home arrangement) I am furious. I knew it was coming. If they do this it will force me to quit which is basically what they're after. 

Ugh. 

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hello!!

Smiley, can ur work do that? I thought ur employer had to allow u to return under the same terms as u left on? Thats horrible!! Wot r u gonna do?

Lol il try upload the video of Brandon! Its quite big so il need to trim it lol! 

Well...with my MIL, i wasnt planning on saying anything to her but she noticed that I was being "off" with her! Then, her and my dad both commented on a pic of Oliver on facebook and she basically threw a fit saying that my dad was making smart comments towards her! Well that did it!! She asked if she could come to our house because she wanted to tell me how she felt and I said yeah. So she came up and i told her basically that she over reacted to the facebook thing and then told her that Id seen the texts she sent to OH regarding my parents! I jst tore into her tbh and told her that she should keep her nose out of where it doesnt belong! There was a whole revelation that basically shes been playing me and OH off against each other and I told her that she is NOT a part of our relationship! 

We have made up now but Ive learned a lot! I know now not to really trust her! Which is a shame because we were so close! But keeping it all to myself was eating me up everyday and I def felt better the minute I said it! So if i were u, i would get it off ur chest! If u dont, it will get bigger and bigger!!

Aaaaand my last bit of news is... OUR HOUSE IS SOLD!!!!! We move out in 8 weeks! Eeeek! We have seen a house that we love but we jst need to sort out mortgage stuff! Annoyingly the mortgage we had set up has expired because Nat West has pulled out of 90% mortgages!! Grrrrr!!

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

I honestly don't know what i'm going to do about work - just going to try and ignore it and hope the problem goes away. (seems sensible)

Oh dear, so your MIL was saying things to your OH as well? Sounds very off, especially when you guys seeemed to get on so well. That's such a shame. Much better that it's out though so that you know how she really is and where you stand!! I'd be furious! Well done you for proper standing your ground and not holding back, sometimes the situation needs you to just say what you gotta say! 

I think if something comes up again I will definitely not be holding back, it's really annoying cuz I'm so not like that with anyone else - but for some reason with her and FIL, I just keep quiet! 

YAAAAAAYYY to your house being sold! That's brilliant!! I bet you guys are over the moon :happydance::happydance:

What will you do about the mortgage? do you just need to apply elsewhere?

We move into our new house start of September, I am really looking forward to it. I just hope we can live with the inlaws ok until it's all sorted with their new house! (I think I need prayers)

Oh today I finally made the move to potty train F - it has gone so so well. He has totally surprised me, i'm so proud of him. However, it is the single most stressful thing EVER. I dread to think how i'd cope if it wasn't going well - I don't know why it's stressing me out so much, but the constant checking if he needs a wee etc if exhausting. Not to mention the MILLION trips to the loo or potty. But bless him, he has gotten the hang of it brilliantly :D 

x x x x


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi ladies,

Sorry to have been MIA, whenever I try to come and type a reply the girl demands attention!!


Smiley- how is the potty training going? Ok I hope, it must be scary and messy :haha:
Has there been any more probs with your family? When do you move?

Steph- grrr I'm so cross for you about your work, I'm sure they aren't allowed to do that! Also how annoying of your MIL, I hate it when peoPle interfere! :hugs: well done for getting it off your chest though.

AFM- well we are doing well. Eleanor is still huge  she weighed in at 17 6 oz today and is firmly on the 91st percentile!! Scary but she is lovely and chubby. I have been bf exclusively but the last two nights I have given a bottle of titular at night in the hope she may sleek longer (it worked yesterday so we shall see!) I'm going to be slowly replacing bf with them soon. We think she is teething as she seems in pain, drooling eyc and sleep has been all over the place :-(
Re work- good news!! I don't have to work with Karen any more!!! Woop so now I'm just waiting until sept when I will be made redundant and then I can look for more suitable work eg part time, closer to home etc but hopefully not starting until feb :happydance: such a relief! 

So how are you all??


----------



## smiley330

Hello!! 

Just checking in, hows everyone getting on? 

Certain - Are you giving Eleanor more formula now? Is she sleeping any better? You have done amazingly well with the bf! 

Steph - hows the house situ? How are your boys? What's Oliver eating, sleeping, drinking? Haha - tell me all!

AFM - Well F is potty trained, he did brilliantly!! It was relatively easy, so I guess he was ready. Still massively stressful, and still stresses me out when we're out and I have to keep asking him if he needs a wee, but he's had no accidents so I guess i've just got to trust him. 

Oscar is doing well, although I tried to stop the ranitidine for his reflux yesterday and he had a meltdown this morning. Not sure if it's linked but i've given him the medicine again!! 

He is sleeping ok - has his last bottle about 5.45, goes to bed at 6, wakes up at about 5 for a bottle then goes back to sleep and gets up when F does at around 7. Though if F is quiet in the mornings he'll sleep in longer. 

Starting to think about weaning now - not doing it just yet, just starting to make up a plan in my head! 

We are going away to Devon next week, the 4 of us, so that will be nice. Not looking forward to the car journey though!! 

Oh Steph - how was Brandon's birthday??

x x x x


----------



## steph1505

Hi girls!!

Im so sorry i havent been on! Life is rather hectic!!

Certain - thats so good abt ur work!! Do u think u will def get made redundant in sept?? Hows Eleanor gettin on? Any wee teeth yet? 

Smiley - yaaaay well done F on the potty training! I was stressed out my head when we werr doing Brandon! I always thought "surely he needs a pee by now!!"

So is Oscar only on 4 bottles a day? Oliver still gets 5 but weve been thinking of stopping the feed at 11! We wake him up for it! Im jst nervous if we dnt give him it. He'll be up at like 3am! Only one way of finding out I suppose haha!

His sleep is really good through the night, during the day can differ day to day! Some days he hardly sleeps at all!!

It was Brandons birthday yesterday! He had such a good day...was totally spoiled! We had a superhero party, everyone dressed up...and Brandon refused to wear his spiderman costume!! Typical lol! But he had such a good day! We had egg&spoon races, sack races, 3 legged races! Think it was more fun for the adults! Lol! 

On the house front...we got the house we wanted, for an absolute bargain! Woooo! I'll try post a link to it so uz can see it! So we move out of our flat on 28th Sept and get the keys to the house on the 8th of Oct! So gonna live with MIL for a week or so! Weve jst been packing like mad! My house is a mess, full of cardboard boxes! Aaah! 

I was gonna start planning Olivers wee meals for weaning, but theres no point cos we wont be in this house when I start weaning! 

Smiley, has Oscar rolled yet? Oliver hasnt! I think hes too chunky haha! 

How has everyones weekend been? 

Xxxxxx


----------



## smiley330

Hi Steph!! 

That is fab news about your house, oh yes please, get a link up!! (make me very jealous!) 

Yeh, Oscar is having 4 bottles of 7oz - so big ones! We kept waking him for a feed at 11ish but it never really helped. I persevered for a while and a few times it did help, but overall he was waking more often, I think disturbing him just put him out. 

Nope he's not rolled yet, he goes over to his side, but just doesn't try to go further. He's too laid back and not bothered about trying anything that will take effort - haha!

x x x


----------



## steph1505

I found this property on the Rightmove Android app and wanted you to see it.

Cherrywood Drive, Beith: https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-22566339.html


I dnt know if that link will work! Hopefully it does!! Lol i doubt it will make u jealous, espesh wen uv jst had ur house all done up! How r u gettin on with that? And hows the MIL situation?

Lol Oliver wont go further than his side either lol! Brandon crawled before he rolled so im not too worried haha! 

Lol Oliver has FIVE 7oz bottles haha!! Wot a muncher!! Hes a pure chubbster tho haha!! Im worried to wean him incase he explodes haha! 

We put him in my MILs baby walker today and he was zooming abt the kitchen! I couldnt believe it! We never had a baby walker for Brandon so i dont have one for Oliver but someone gave MIL one and he loved it haha!

Xxxxxx


----------



## steph1505

Jst checked...the link works! Nosy away! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## kbkb

Girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrls!!!!!!!!!!!
I am back!!!! trying very hard to read what everyone has written but its soooo hard- you have 200 pages

CONGRATULATIONS certain, smiley ,beauty and steph- I am so sorry this is so late! Glad you are all doing so well and the boys and Eleanor are growing so nicely! Great pix, you girls...and well done on being healthy and happy after the babies. Delighted to also see hopingitwill going full term...Fantastic!


I have just taken forever to come to some kind of a routine with the little man! he is doing well, growing like a weed.He is nearly 18 pounds, 6.5 months now! Smiling , laughing, commando crawling, rolling...oh man, I do nothing but stare at him all the time I am home. Back to work part time now :grr: but that's the only way I could make myself go online again!.Plus he is a 100% booby baby so i really find it very hard to make the time! Bless him,he makes me so happy
:)


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Hi ladies! Wow its been a while since I have been on here! All of the babies look great! I am currently TTC #4 ;)


----------

